#ubuntu-si 2011-09-19
<nafisa> Grega, jst sem ob okol 20h že spala ko top
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<andrejz> BigWhale si tu?
<testing> najs
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=105
<nafisa> haha ... webchat.freenode.net si dal noter :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> hello
<alyosha> a je kdo tu'
<alyosha> mam en problem
<alyosha> na drugem laptopu sem dal gor 10.04.3 ubuntuja
<alyosha> in ne dela zvok
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> kako da to rešim?
<CrazyLemon> prižgi zvočnike!
<alyosha> je laptop!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kako lahko sploh probam če dela zvok da niso neki mp3ji in to
<alyosha> da ni kaj z kodeki samo?
<alyosha> čepraw ne
<alyosha> tudi ko s eupali
<alyosha> ne zaigra pesmica
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/faq/media.html
<Pepelka> Zvok, video in slike
<alyosha> mah to sem probal use ze vecalmanj
<alyosha> povej ti meni kako da probam zvok
<alyosha> ne neki mp3
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> ki na winih recimo si kliknu tam na uni mikrofonček naglas in je nardilo uno dm dm
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tu ni tega
<CrazyLemon> če si probal pol veš kako probaš zvok
<CrazyLemon> tko da lepo preberi kaj ti tam piše
<CrazyLemon> in ne govorit da si probal če nisi
<alyosha> samo tu gledam zdj
<alyosha> na Output
<alyosha> mam samo hdmi output
<alyosha> nimam tudi internal audio
<alyosha> ki ga mam na hardweru
<CrazyLemon> no zdej veš kje je problem :D
<alyosha> ja in kako ga spravim tam
<alyosha> ker tu sem gledal
<alyosha> ta
<alyosha> aplay -l
<alyosha> ki pise
<alyosha> da pogledas ce zazna kartico
<alyosha> tam mam oboje
<alyosha> tudi
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> tam ga mam zdj:D
<alyosha> smao Å¡e vedno ne dela zvok jebemga u usta
<CrazyLemon> reboot!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..joke ampak mogoče bo pa pomagalo :D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj za vraga si delal da ti zdej ne dela več zvok ??
<alyosha> ma to na 3. laptop
<alyosha> sem dal 10.04
<alyosha> in dela use super
<alyosha> samo zvok ne:D
<alyosha> nwem kaj ga muči
<alyosha> soni vaio
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<alyosha> in se vedno ne najdem kje na temu faq piše kako se testira zvok?!
<CrazyLemon> nič ne veš..nič!
<tnm> Ej, kako tole razumete? da ena konfiguracija omogoče poganjanje različni OS, al da lahko na eni konfiguraciji hkrati poganjamo več OS (virtualizacija). Prinergy 5.1 supports mixed operating system environments. You can
<tnm> run multiple servers with the Windows 2003 R2 SP2, Windows Server
<tnm> 2008 x64 and Windows XP SP2 operating systems in one
<tnm> configuration.
<CrazyLemon> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<alyosha> jebem mu mater ne dela
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebeš
<alyosha> ma praw
<CrazyLemon> tnm hmm..čudno je napisano..po moje 2.
<skyx-mobile> kdo ma kle nod32 ?
<skyx-mobile> ne me tepst
<CrazyLemon> seveda..vsi na ubuntuju uporabljamo nod32
<tnm> CrazyLemon, ja glede konfiguracije pise da lahko nasnamemo Prinergy na vec razlicnih OS (Windows Server 2003 R2 SP2, Windows Server 2008 X64, Windows XP SP2), oz. odvisno katero delovno postajo kupimo
<tnm> pomoje je tudi 2.
<tnm> skyx-mobile, kaj te zanima?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je "you can run multiple servers"  je to kot rečeno.. verjetno 2. :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting    tle lahko malo prečekiraš
<Pepelka> SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> glej spodaj "is alsa using the correct model"
<CrazyLemon> po moje je tipičen problem z ati hd audio
<skyx-mobile> xchat kak onastavš že ysumnike ?
<skyx-mobile> sumnike*
<nafisa> saj si Å¡ napisal
<nafisa> bemu sunac
<nafisa> kodiranje si daj na UTF-8
<CrazyLemon> povej ti njemu!
<nafisa> kaj mu naj povem?
<nafisa> a sem spet kaj narobe napisala?
<skyx-mobile> za ukaz sem sprasvov ker immacajta googlat zdj za to ..
<skyx-mobile> sej ste vi linux userji ...
<nafisa> a ti nism napisala, mona
<CrazyLemon> madona kera lenoba..nimaš cajta googlat maš pa cajt ircat :)
<CrazyLemon> /charset UTF-8
<nafisa> pa kaj je zdaj to ... ne dela mi 24ur.com ... siol.net ... facebook ... nič mi noče več delat na siolu
<Aseq> nafisa, a ti sploh kaj dela?
<CrazyLemon> irc ji dela :D
<nafisa> FB mi dela na FFđ
<nafisa> tko da ... to sem rešila
<skyx-mobile> Charset changed to: UTF-8
<skyx-mobile> :)
<skyx-mobile> šđčćž test ??
<nafisa> dela
<Grega> đšžćč!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<nafisa> KWA MI GREJO NA JETRA TIPI, KO ZRAVEN BABE REP MED NOGE TIŠČIJO ... POL PA KLIKAJO FRENDICE, NAJ DAJO NJIHOVO TELEFONSKO ŠT. TISTI ŽENSKI, KO JE BIL ZRAVEN PA NITI POZDRAVIT NI UPAL .... LUZERJIIIIIIIIIII
<Grega> RAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
<nafisa> oj, Grega
<nafisa> sem vidla, da si spet po meni spraševal
<nafisa> ej, spala sem kot top
<Grega> ce te pa ljubim
<nafisa> zadnje čase večkrat pred 21h zaspim
<nafisa> ah, dej dej ...
<nafisa> pol Å¡e v MB prit ne bom smela :D
<Grega> samo sem luzer, pa.. saj ves kako je :(
<Grega> ni se za bat, te niti ne bi upal pozdravit
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ok, pol se mojemu ni treba bat
<nafisa> men je vseen :D
<nafisa> jst znam bit družabno bitje ... če mi moj dovoli
<alyosha> a ma kdo še kako idejo kako bi zrihtal zvočno!?
<alyosha> ker sem že obupan
<nafisa> ne vem, alyosha
<CrazyLemon> wiiiii
<CrazyLemon> plača je prispela
<alyosha> oo CrazyLemon časti eno pico dobro zdj
<alyosha> in povej mi zakaj ta fucking zvočnane dela?!
<alyosha> use kar tam piše sem probal
<alyosha> in powsod kaže daje use ql
<alyosha> samo zvoka pa ni
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zdej grem do žusterne
<CrazyLemon> kaj dajo tam za domov ?
<alyosha> u 33ki?
<alyosha> dajo ja
<CrazyLemon> čevape grem iskat
<CrazyLemon> u nimis al kaj je že
<alyosha> hehe to nwem
<alyosha> pomoje dajo
<alyosha> usi dajo za domow
<alyosha> dj lahko bi se tu
<alyosha> ustavu
<alyosha> u Å¡alari
<CrazyLemon> sej se bom ustavu
<CrazyLemon> ker moram na bankomat
<alyosha> tu bi se lahko ustavu
<alyosha> ti dam 5€ če poštelaš to
<alyosha> zvočno
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> đabe čevapi
<alyosha> itak nimas kaj delat
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> se bova zmenla potem
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> bbl*
<alyosha> dj no prides mimo!
<alyosha> mam še 2 palačinke
<alyosha> ki nisem mogu pojest
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> alyosha, jst mam Å¡e pol lepinje ...
<nafisa> doma pečene lepinje, pleskavica, paradižnik, lebula, paprika, gorčica, ajvar ..........
<nafisa> dobr kosil je blo
<CrazyMelon> alyosha
<alyosha> kesi melona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> si dodal tisto vrstico v conf
<alyosha> ma zdj se trudim tu pravijo da naj also upgradam
<alyosha> in da bo
<alyosha> samo moram skocit po curo zdj
<CrazyMelon> tudi ja
<alyosha> bom potem
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyMelon> ma prvo dodaj tisto vrstico
<CrazyMelon> ce tisto ne worka pa upgrejdaj also
<alyosha> ma sem se neki zajebaval z uno vrstico ja
<alyosha> pa ni Å¡lo
<alyosha> zdj upgradam also
<alyosha> samo traja to
<alyosha> nič šibam bom potem to reševal do konca
<CrazyMelon> pa si dodal tapravi model
<CrazyMelon> al si kot vedno na pamet delal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
 * CrazyLemon naroču računalnik :$
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, živjo
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> končno iz šihta
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> zdaj si boš pa lahko odpočil malo
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni blo tko naporno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> deloholična kondicija
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pudl: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<nafisa> haha ... če rečeš tipu za body-to-body masažo ... pa tkoj prime na to  hahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> plugin je pomankljiv!
<zdobersek> do explain!
<CrazyLemon> kje je povezava za komentarje ? :)
<zdobersek> mah, to so malenkosti! :)
<CrazyLemon> fix it!
<CrazyLemon> now or no dinner for you young man!
<nafisa> u, madona
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a se ne reče "prosim"?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si vidu IRC stran?
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bo v meniju..bo pa nekje povezava do tam :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa prosim?
<CrazyLemon> (i just said it)
<nafisa> jaoooooooo
<MrIncognito> whatsup whatsup
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so not incognito
<nafisa> nič
<zdobersek> nothin' much nothin' much
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, če rečeš, da naj nekej naredi ... pristaviš zraven prosim
<MrCognito> OHAI
<CrazyLemon> wtf..od kdaj?
<nafisa> zato
<CrazyLemon> če mu rečem da naj nekaj naredi pol pričakujem da bo naredu
<nafisa> kje si se ti bontona naučil?
<nafisa> pa pozitivnega vzdišja v timskem delu?
<nafisa> vzdušja*
<nafisa> a?
<CrazyLemon> med nama z žanom je več kot pozitivno vzdušje!
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> true story
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je sploh v tej temi po defoltu na koncu vsazga posta link do komentarjev?
<zdobersek> false story
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi vedu!
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne ni
<CrazyLemon> če nisi to v pluginu zrihtal!
<zdobersek> kje bi potem da link bil?
<CrazyLemon> spodaj ane
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<nafisa> ker nick :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa js sm zato da omejimo 3 posta na prvo stran
<nafisa> FulHudSpljoh>
<CrazyLemon> mnenja?
<zdobersek> ja, lahko.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cem danes preskoct vecerjo pa tole jutr porihtu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj ti praviš o tej ideji http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=105 ?
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | IRC
<alyosha> do jaja je ta online irc suport
<tr43nd> :)
<tajkun> Adobe je izdal Edge preview tool, ki je kao flash varianta preko html5
<tajkun> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/edge/
<Pepelka> HTML5 tools, Animation tools - Adobe Edge Preview | Adobe Labs
<andrejz> zdi se mi kul, CrazyLemon
<andrejz> evo sem končno napisal novico ;)
<andrejz> zdaj pa naj se Å¡e kdo doda gor :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu urice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5135/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bom spremenu naslov v
<CrazyLemon> vseslovenske ..
<andrejz> ok, pametno ja
<andrejz> CrazyLemon boš ti vrgel novo pomoč gor al bo R33d33m3r
<CrazyLemon> in nevem zakaj siliš tolko #ubuntu-si ..raje naj folk napiše na forum kjer bomo lahko prebrali
<CrazyLemon> bo kr andrejm
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr
<andrejz> brb
<andrejz> aha točno forum :)
<andrejz> sem spremenil
<BigWhale> andrejz, zdej sem
<nafisa> o, veliki modri kit je :D
<nafisa> bl delfin ... ma ok :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<nafisa> da nau kle to objavlo ... slučajn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Prodam telefon Samsung S8300  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4814/new/posts/
<nafisa> ah, tud male oglase semle tolče
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> menej e ram vprasat kako se v VI uredi en fajl hehe
<Aseq> pritisni tipko i
<Aseq> in bos lahko pisal
<nafisa> to je vim?
<Aseq> se huje - vi
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> men je polžek vim gor naštelui
<Sky[x]> uf tnx
<Sky[x]> ko pa se zhranm ? :)
<Sky[x]> :sq
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> preber dokumentacijo za vi, jebote :D
<Aseq> :wq
<nafisa> window quit?
<Aseq> write-quit
<nafisa> aaaaa
<nafisa> k na irssi je /wc ... windows close
<nafisa> no, ednina
<nafisa> kaj se mi je s vrinu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa čemu tipu kradeš oglas?
<CrazyLemon> je tako težko odpret novo temo s svojim oglasom? :)
<nafisa> ja, da ni navlakeY?
<nafisa> na bdsm slovenija mamo full strogo ... za isto stvar se da v isto temo
<CrazyLemon> jah..lih tko bo navlaka :)
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da odpremo eno temo "oglasi"
<CrazyLemon> pa se not pišejo oglasi
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo navlake :)
<nafisa> zdej pa zbriš stvar
<nafisa> al pa nehi tarnat
<nafisa> mam poln kurac tega
<nafisa> oj, bedanc
<CrazyLemon> koga briga česa ti maš poln k... in česa ne? :)
<nafisa> sam nehte mi morit pa je
<CrazyLemon> /ignore *!*@*
<CrazyLemon> pa je problem rešen
<tr43nd> :) ) ) )
<mosquito> a ne deluje to sam za private msgs
<CrazyLemon> moglo bi za vse..probaj
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lih tebe rabim
<CrazyLemon> zakaj koledar ne kaže sestanka 21.9 ?
<andrejz> ne vem
<andrejz> a ubuntu.si?
<RogergR> Lp vsem
<andrejz> moram Å¡e vse dogodke vnest not
<andrejz> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> andrejz na crabdance koledarju
<CrazyLemon> widget na desni strani
<nafisa> hi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nevermind
<CrazyLemon> očitno se cache ni spucal
<CrazyLemon> ne vem pa zakaj ne :/
<andrejz> ok
<RogergR> A vi tudi uporabljate Xchat?
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> :)
<alyosha> fašo
<RogergR> fašo?
<Sky[x]> jp
<alyosha> for sure
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sm dodal vse ubuntu urice na koledar
<RogergR> Posodobil oziroma menjal sem karnel zdaj, nisem še restartal, mam 10.10, so kakšni znani problemi?
<RogergR> Igra kdo urban terror?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> sam dragons of atlantis
<RogergR> ma to ni streljačina
<nafisa> ja, ni :))
<nafisa> streljačine niso za punce :))
<RogergR> kako da ne?
<nafisa> no, zame definitivno da ne
<nafisa> lahko mi pa puško prneseš
<RogergR> pa travian?
<nafisa> pa bom nate streljala
<nafisa> to pa znam :)))
<nafisa> travian?
<RogergR> ne , streljaj :)
<nafisa> saj je dragons of atlantis ko travian
<RogergR> travian je en in edini :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1209-2: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1209-2/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_  kako misliš napredni netstat ?
<CrazyLemon> nethog ?
<CrazyLemon> sam to ni napreden netstat
<nafisa> ja, podobni so moji zmajčki
<alyosha_> neki takega ja
<alyosha_> mislim
<alyosha_> sj se mdal u ""
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> to ti kaže sam promet v kb
<alyosha_> tako ja
<CrazyLemon> ter procese ki kurijo kb
<nafisa> nisem nikol traviana Å¡pilala
<RogergR> igral sem bittefight, pa je bla ena  vampirka Jasna, ki je vse premagala...
<nafisa> kak se ga pa Å¡pila?
<nafisa> isto ko moje zmajčeke?
<RogergR> a so to zajčki z dolgimi ušesi?
<alyosha_> ma CrazyLemon nethog kao da ni?
<nafisa> ne, RogergR
<RogergR> Kako narediš rdečo, js sem že pozabu, ker že dolgo nisem ircal
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon  Å¡e s manjka:D
<RogergR> a t?
<RogergR> Ups, ne vem kaj delam..
<nafisa> tvoj nick sem napisala, RogergR
<Sky[x]> ctrl + b
<RogergR> Nafisa
<nafisa> ja, mi je obarvalo :)
<RogergR> nafisa
<nafisa> sam ti ne vidiš tega :))
<RogergR> ok, kul, hvala
<nafisa> če pa tvoj nick kdo napiše ... se pa obarva rdeče
<nafisa> pa ti klicaj utripa prek ikone, da te je nekdo omenu
<RogergR> Ker kanal pa je Å¡e hud tle v Sloveniji-za nafisa
<tr43nd> hm, js nevem za nobenga
<nafisa> ker kanal pa naj bi bil?
<RogergR> ne vem, Koper :)
<nafisa> jst sem na irc.klepet.si 65534
<tr43nd> a to je na freenode serverju ?
<RogergR> Zdaj sm mogu nekaj na silo zaključit...
<RogergR> Po mojem ni na freenode
<nafisa> a morm napisat
<nafisa> jst sem na &server irc.klepet.si 65534
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> jst sem na /server irc.klepet.si 65534
<RogergR> ampak tam nisi nafisa
<nafisa> ne, RogergR
<nafisa> nisem nafisa
<tr43nd> kok pa naj dodam tet kanal v XCHAT  ?
<RogergR> A si Larisa?
<RogergR> ..pač ugibam tvojo pravo identiteto...
<nafisa> ne ... manca_
<RogergR> jaz sem Gregor
<nafisa> aja ... prava identiteta? misliš moje pravo ime?
<nafisa> haha, lahko drugi povedo :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> Mojca drugače ...
<nafisa> pišuka ... zakaj je tolko Gregorjev vedno okol mene?
<nafisa> tr43nd, server je, ne kanal ... daš Ctrl+S
<nafisa> pol pa Add
<nafisa> napišeš hot, k je za server
<nafisa> irc.klepet.si/65534
<nafisa> pa spod za kanale #klepet
<nafisa> da ti ga avtomatsko join-a
<tr43nd> pa pol to not napisem:   irc.klepet.si 65534   ?
<nafisa> in to je to
<nafisa> tko kot sem zdajle nazadnje napisala
<nafisa> točno tako in nič drugače ... poimenuješ ga pa lahko kakor hočeš
<nafisa> not napišeš klepet.si
<nafisa> pol pa daš edit
<nafisa> pa tole, k sem nazadnje pisala
<nafisa> bo Å¡lo?
<nafisa> al ti dam v slikcah?
<nafisa> pol pa spizdi
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je isti server nastavljal :D
<nafisa> ne ... ping timeout je ...
<nafisa> ni sam prekinil
<nafisa> slaba povezava
<RogergR> Ne vem zakaj te sami Gregci obkrožajo, a se da na klepet tudi z join #nevemžekaj
<RogergR> nafisa
<nafisa> o, marija ....
<RogergR> ja buh pomagej, tko je
<nafisa> natipkaj zapovrstjo: crtl+s (poveži se na kr neki, kerkoli server pač že) in potem: "/server irc.klepet.si 65534" ... potem enter ...  pa "#klepet"
<RogergR> Pa ti veš če se s pomola v Kopru vidi Mt Blanc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> zdj sem pa prabi ubuntu user k sem cacti nalozu haha lol :D
<Sky[x]> tole je bil pa res simpl install monitoringa :)
<Sky[x]> 10min  pa dela :)
<Sky[x]> default nastavlen vse zaenkrt se ..
<tr43nd> matr, v avstriji je pa baje sneg do nizin
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> dobr da sem bil dons ze v bundi skor :D
<tr43nd> :)
<Aseq> zima prihaja
<tr43nd> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> oktobra se ponavad spet ogreje
<CrazyLemon> sej bo že jutri do 25
<CrazyLemon> pojutrišnjem pa 27
<lynxlynxlynx> papa sneg
<CrazyLemon> thank god
<tr43nd> hehe
 * CrazyLemon sovraži sneg
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi na cesti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> napoved je bla 20-40cm do 1200m, pa je na kredarci samo 1cm :)
<CrazyLemon> kok je blo na mangartu?
<CrazyLemon> po moje kr dobrih 15+cm
<lynxlynxlynx> a je postaja tam?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> logično bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo trenutno na win7 ?
<CrazyLemon> da naredi en hitr test
<CrazyLemon> RogergR ti zihr maš win7 gor
<RogergR> Ma dej nehaj...so pa enkrat bli, misliš da je to problem?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je to problem..odvisno koga prašaš
<nafisa> ???
<tr43nd> :) )
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Vseslovenske Ubuntu urice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5135/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kje je ta mona od alyoshe ko ga človek rabi?
<RogergR> A je ta alyoša tisti ki ma nek igralni server u kopru?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ta alyosha  je debel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> o, marija
<RogergR> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/kako-bodo-videti-nova-okna/266296
<Pepelka> Kako bodo videti nova "okna"? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<RogergR> moj je tisti komentar s slikco :D
<RogergR> whois Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> bot RogergR bot
<RogergR> A je bot spremenil moj vnos in mu dodal možnost direktnega klika, al se je samo oglasil češ da sem dodal link?
<Aseq> khm.
<CrazyLemon> bot ni nič spremenil
<Aseq> tale windows 8 zgleda kar postena zadeva
<CrazyLemon> samo izpiše title linka
<nafisa> naša Pepelka
<nafisa> :))
<RogergR> Par sekund za restart sistema je res kul...
<RogergR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyuonBe_FpY
<Pepelka> Nude - Pepelka (Rad te imam)      - YouTube
<Grega> hej
<Grega> http://petra.ruf.si/
<nafisa> oj, Grega
<Pepelka> erotični svet
<nafisa> kaj pa je to?
<Grega> a je ql design?
<Grega> mislim.. okvirno
<nafisa> ikona se ne vidi dobro
<nafisa> mislim ... logo
<Grega> vem
<nafisa> barve so malo ponesrečene, no
<Grega> a spet?
<Grega> grrr
<nafisa> drugače pa ni slabo ... sama postavitev
<Grega> katere barve ti ne odgovarjajo?
<nafisa> ne vem, kaka je spodi za ozadje
<nafisa> rjava?
<nafisa> bež?
<nafisa> gor pa vijola?
<Grega> jah, ce hocem to babo obdrzat pol more bit tak background, ker je moj photoshop-foo preslab
<Grega> tisto vijolcno naceloma lahko spremenim
<Grega> ampak sem probal ene 5 kombinacij in.. kaj pa vem
<nafisa> ta baba je za erotiko tud zvezdica, ja
<nafisa> kaka taka baba bi pasala
<nafisa> http://t1.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/00/04/80/400_F_48094_V7C0Ac3LIjX7HMoFBdwsBGhVROTui9.jpg
<nafisa> k leži na tleh
<nafisa> http://us.cdn2.123rf.com/168nwm/hibrida/hibrida1011/hibrida101100081/8298596-naked-sexy-woman-silhouette-with-red-shoes.jpg
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> to mi deluje erotiš ... ne pa en vrat
<Grega> kam naj dam to?
<nafisa> namesto une babe, ko jo maš zdej
<nafisa> saj praviš, da lahko barve menjaš
<Grega> ampak.. to je ena mala slikica.. tudi ce jo dam levo spodaj, kaj pa celoten background? naj bo kr beli?
<Grega> your design-foo is not strong!
<nafisa> rdeča je erotiš barva
<Grega> rdec background naj dam?!
<nafisa> rdeče-roza
<nafisa> take nohtke mam zdej :))ž
<Grega> ok.. naslednje menje, prosim..
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> potem pa ozadje ... to k imaš belo ...
<Grega> ja?
<nafisa> čist nežna nežna nežna vijola al pa roza
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj ma odrezane noge?
<Grega> invalid je
<lynxlynxlynx> pa uni obešalniki so tud mal mimo imho
<Grega> ok.. mogoce..
<lynxlynxlynx> barva ozadja mi je moteče kožnata
<lynxlynxlynx> kr posluši nafiso
<nafisa> a ti moram fotografirat moje nohtke?
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<Sky[x]> a sam nohtke :D
<tr43nd> :((
<Grega> zafukane stranke bi bili vi ej.. :)
<Grega> torej, nafisa..
<Grega> kaksne barve je background in kaksna je slika
<nafisa> poglej na moj g+ profil
<nafisa> tako naj bo čist ozadje
<Grega> a si resna?
<Grega> :>
<Grega> lynxlynxlynx: podpiras?
<Grega> :>
<Grega> evo, sred nohta sem kliknil.. pa poglejmo
<Grega> evo, kaj pa zdaj?
<nafisa> no, potem pa to k imaš belo ...
<nafisa> nežno roza ...
<Grega> daj mi primer
<nafisa> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/216TVdO473L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
<nafisa> Å¡e bolj na belo
<nafisa> http://rlv.zcache.com/soft_pink_floral_wedding_program_rackcard-p2453453041459120092l5cl_400.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, premočno
<nafisa> čist nežno
<lynxlynxlynx> pomisli na ponija
<Grega> http://petra.ruf.si/babydool-lc2108
<nafisa> pizda, sem sita the fukfehtrjev, k me klikajo
<Pepelka> babydoll
<nafisa> na ... pa še po tv joške kaže
<nafisa> Å¡e bolj na belo, Grega
<nafisa> to roza
<nafisa> a tolk na roza mam jst svoje nohte? :D uhhh ... kaj je z mene Å¡efica nrdila :D
<Grega> tako?
<lynxlynxlynx> glavno ozadje je bolj kritično
<Grega> eh? :)
<Grega> kaksno bi naj bilo po tvoje?
<nafisa> bolj na rdečo
<nafisa> sexy
<lynxlynxlynx> svetlejše; temnejše od te podbarve nazadnje
<nafisa> a svetlej?
<lynxlynxlynx> ful je nasičena
<Grega> ..
<nafisa> jst bi bl na rdečo dala, no
<nafisa> ap posvetlila pol
<Grega> ok
<Grega> am, ne.. ne bom je jaz nasel
<Grega> povej mi cifro
<Grega> torej HEXA stevilko
<nafisa> jaoooo
<nafisa> dej mi link z barvami
<Grega> http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_colors.asp
<Pepelka> HTML Colors
<Grega> http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_colornames.asp
<Pepelka> HTML Color Names
<nafisa> #EF0E0E
<Grega> evo
<nafisa> al pa bl nežna
<nafisa> #EF2D2D
<Grega> spremenjeno
<nafisa> like it
<Grega> torej, to je tvoja izbira designa? bi se kaj spremenila ali je ok?
<lynxlynxlynx> zdej pa vijolčno :D
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kaj bi ti rd?
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kak efekt na povezavah, ker gor desno niso berljive
<nafisa> ammmmm, lynxlynxlynx ... men se vse lepo bere
<nafisa> ampak mogoče, ker imam tako mali ekran
<Grega> kaj zdaj? a predlagam stranki ta design?
<lynxlynxlynx> tud lcd mal kriv, pri povečavi ni artefaktov
<Grega> shit, saj ne vem al me trollas, al.. :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon!
<nafisa> ja, mojmu ni všeč, Grega  :D
<lynxlynxlynx> men opera nariše belo obrobico/senco, ampak zgleda pod pixlom
<Grega> nafisa: a mu je mogoce prvoten design bil bolj vsec?
<nafisa> nisem mu ga pokazala
<lynxlynxlynx> to je boljš
<Grega> nafisa: no, pokazi mu ga
<nafisa> kako mu ga nej pokažem?
<nafisa> a ga maš kje shranjenga?
<Grega> samo refreshaj
<nafisa> zdaj čakam, da izvoli pogledat ...
<nafisa> pravi, da je mal bols k samo ena barva za ozadje
<nafisa> ampak da imaš še velik dela, da bo ok
<nafisa> pa sem enga grafičarja še vprašala
<nafisa> no temu rec da ne zna uporabljat mask
<nafisa> 00:30:47
<nafisa> ker je noge odrezu 00:30:52
<nafisa> vpras ga ce bom fuku breznoge invalidke slucajno
<Grega> ok, hvala
<nafisa> to je njegov komentar :D hahaha
<nafisa> jao noooooooo ... kaj je FF tako mu težko bekslat med zavihki ... 20 sekund čakam, da mi premenja zavihk
<nafisa> dobivaš na privat, Grega ???
<CrazyLemon> Grega !
<CrazyLemon> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/320587_241637092549912_100265060020450_658106_335428121_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100265060020450
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> zdaj je prepozno
<Grega> sem ze naredil samomor
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> petra needs work
<CrazyLemon> alot of work
<nafisa> ja, to je že moj povedu
<nafisa> Å¡e en Grega iz MB :D
<CrazyLemon> tvoj namišljeni prijatu?
<Grega> to je nafisina verzija..
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, moj partner
<CrazyLemon> tvoj namišljeni partner?
<nafisa> un tip je že skor zaspal, Grega
<nafisa> dej, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ne jebi, ok?
<CrazyLemon> ni ok!
<nafisa> že tko sem te par ur mela na ignore
<CrazyLemon> nafisa what changed?????????
<CrazyLemon> WHAT THE FUCK CHANGED????????????
<nafisa> tko
<nafisa> tipa ven fuknlo :D
<nafisa> probi sprement uno ozadje v #FF0000
<Grega> ja.. ko je treba barve dat ponavadi vsi ekperti zaspijo
<nafisa> ja, jst tule nekej meljem ...
<CrazyLemon> Grega pust barve zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> najprej dej slike bolše resolucije gor
<CrazyLemon> ker te so obupne
<CrazyLemon> lahk prešteješ pixle
<nafisa> videš, ko ne znaš z maskami delat
<CrazyLemon> tole zdej ozadje je kul
<CrazyLemon> sam eroticnisvet.si napis moraš zamenjat barvo
<CrazyLemon> ker se zdej slabo vidi
<Grega> ja, to ze..
<nafisa> to maš zdej sliko za ozadje al kako?
<CrazyLemon> pa tista košarica ne paše s tistim kvadratom  zravn
<CrazyLemon> pa dobrodošli. lahko se .. druga barva
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa je kul..
<CrazyLemon> dej radius za košarico pa jo obarvaj v barvo "Kategorije"
<Grega> kaj pa to ozadje?
<Grega> jebes tisto barvo
<Grega> tisto ni pomembno
<Grega> je to ozadje boljse kot tista baba?
<CrazyLemon> meni ni
<CrazyLemon> sicer se zdej vse bolše vidi
<CrazyLemon> ampak tista baba..nekak spada tam
<Grega> tista baba je ql, ampak ne vem ce ne bo tak boljse
<CrazyLemon> ta barva ozadja + tista baba = win!
<Grega> tega ne znam naredit :/
<CrazyLemon> omg :S
<nafisa> ta vijola je men všeč drugače
<Grega> ampak.. bela ni ql?
<CrazyLemon> belo ozadje?
<nafisa> bela mi preveč ven tolče
<CrazyLemon> ni slaba bela barva
<nafisa> tista bi pasala #CC66CC
<CrazyLemon> sam tista baba zmaga!
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu bela zgleda bolša kot viola
<CrazyLemon> bolše*
<Grega> :S
<Grega> http://petra.ruf.si/catsuit-obleka-sm-sadomazo-dominacija-fetis
<CrazyLemon> predvsem  zato ker košarica ne izstopa :D
<Pepelka> catsuit obleka
<CrazyLemon> omfg
<CrazyLemon> odstrani to barvo
<Grega> bom kosarico popravil.. to ni problem
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> te bodo še tožli
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst man
<Grega> (nafisin predlog)
<Grega> kaj pa ta?
<CrazyLemon> bolše kot tista hudičeva barva od malo prej
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni to to
<Grega> back to #ffffff
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> najbolša je bela za opise
<Grega> torej tvoj predlog je, da se tisto babo da na ta background?
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi fotke majo belo ozadje
<CrazyLemon> al na ta background
<CrazyLemon> al pa probaj dat bel background
<CrazyLemon> pa tisto babo
<CrazyLemon> tudi to bi bilo fajn
<Grega> jah, tega ne znam sam popravit..
<CrazyLemon> jah..povej petri..bo ona zrihtala!
<CrazyLemon> (a je dobra ??)
<Grega> ce ne bi bilo javnih logov bi ti povedal
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Grega> noc
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wow
<CrazyLemon> two and a half men je zuni!
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> pa how i met your mother
<CrazyLemon> twice!
<CrazyLemon> naaaaajs
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<nafisa> pa je Å¡el kabel ...
<nafisa> dobr ... zdele Å¡e filam ...
<nafisa> bomo pa mogl to sklamfat
<nafisa> drugače bom pa v Cezarja prnesla andrejzu :D če zna :D
<nafisa> ok, net dela
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> poguglam "podaljšek" ker me zanimajo cene za el. podaljške
<CrazyLemon> in tretji hit je "micro podaljšek za penis" @ ceneje.si
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga je lahk MICRO in PODALJÅ EK
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t484833
<Pepelka> Nova funkcionalnost na Slo-Techu: socialna omre&#382;ja
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<nafisa> haha ... podaljšek za penis :D hahaha
<nafisa> ajde, mejte se
<alyosha> kaj CrazyLemon kupuješ podaljšek za penis
<alyosha> sram te bodi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in el. podaljški navadni so od 3-10€
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a jebiga..js vsaj iščem "pomoč"..ti si se pa sprijaznu s svojim microtom :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> nisi resen
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js rabim 5 vtičnic ter stikalo
<alyosha> 10€
<CrazyLemon> mnogo brate
<CrazyLemon> ti dam 7€ pa roka
<alyosha> odvisno od dolzine no
<alyosha> če je 3 al 5 al 10m
<alyosha> kabla
<alyosha> 3m je ze za kašne 5 6€
<CrazyLemon> ma meni je dovolj 0.5 :D
<alyosha> no pol dobis ze za 5 6€
<alyosha> jz rabim unega anti strelastega
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> samo so dragi u pom
<CrazyLemon> ma to je vse bullshit :D
<alyosha> pm
<alyosha> ma ne ne dobiš dobre tudi
<alyosha> ki ma praw varovalko not
<CrazyLemon> ti je strela že kaj skurla ?
<alyosha> samo so dragi u pm
<alyosha> ma mislim da ne:D
<alyosha> dj ti mona ki ko začne se oblačit ugasneš pc iz elektrike
<alyosha> jebote
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa normalno
<CrazyLemon> ampak prej tega nisem počel
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<CrazyLemon> pa mi ni nikoli nič skurlo
<alyosha> pa zakj zdj počneš
<alyosha> nimas kaj delat?:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa  zato ker je  zdej siol box priklopljen
<CrazyLemon> tv priklopljen
<CrazyLemon> vse je priklopljeno na modem
<alyosha> a jebiga božo
<CrazyLemon> in enkrat da strela poči
<CrazyLemon> ne morem niti tvja gledat
<CrazyLemon> kaj Å¡ele da bi Å¡ou na internet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> boš tožu državo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej maš zemljevid
<CrazyLemon> kje so najpogostejši udarci strele
<alyosha> zato ti rpavim en podalsek uni profi
<CrazyLemon> mi je govoru tip iz telekoma
<alyosha> in maš mir
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ma kašne
<CrazyLemon> ma kako en..če mam najmanj 3 različne lokacije
<CrazyLemon> tv+siolbox
<alyosha> !g kje strela udari najpogosteje
<Pepelka> Jana - Strele sejejo trepet http://www.jana.si/aktualno/zgodbe/Strele-sejejo-trepet.html
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g zemljevid udari strel
<Pepelka> Kam lahko udari strela? - HERMI d.o.o. http://www.hermi.si/kam-lahko-udari-strela
<alyosha> pa sj si reku samo modem da je poroblem
<CrazyLemon> ja ma če poči poči vse :D
<alyosha> ma nič nebo počlo:D
<alyosha> nabavi en protistrelni ups 5kw in daš celo hišo gor:D
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> še če udari maš pol strujo useeno
<alyosha> do jaja!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> povej ti men u četrtek bojo vesele urice ane?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu urice
<alyosha> pa ja to je to isto
<alyosha> da te sturim u bowlingu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nsiem igral ze kasno leto
<alyosha> če ne več
<alyosha> ma več sigurno
<alyosha> 2 leti komot jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> js pa nikoli
<CrazyLemon> aja..boš prinesu svojo beštjo v četrtek
<CrazyLemon> če bo kdo uleteu da prečekira ubuntu
<alyosha> može
<alyosha> samo lahko bi tudi ti
<alyosha> da jim pokazes unitsy
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> bom prinesu js usb ključek
<CrazyLemon> gor bo unity
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lopove en
<CrazyLemon> ma nimam baterije
<CrazyLemon> mislim mam..ampak zdrži 20min
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> zato semjz novega dobu:D
<CrazyLemon> sej bom kupu novo baterijo
<CrazyLemon> ko dobim oktobra plačo
<alyosha> mam tu Å¡e enega samo tudi ne dela baterija
<alyosha> ma cel hud
<alyosha> pa kaj še delaš ti dol
<alyosha> u pekari?
<CrazyLemon> sm delal en teden v začetku septembra
<CrazyLemon> in zdej bom spet Å¡ou malo delat
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ta teden
<CrazyLemon> ne vem Å¡e kdaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hehe lepo lepo
<alyosha> pol bojo €
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ne tolko
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo neki ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> uglavnem kaj nisi Å¡e igral bowlinga?
<alyosha> ke tip
<CrazyLemon> ne
<alyosha> sram te bodi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj pol kdaj se dobimo gor?
<alyosha> al ti bo š ob 6h prišu:D
<CrazyLemon> pa ob 6ih ja
<CrazyLemon> lahko te poberem če hočeš
<alyosha> pametno polde
<alyosha> ma ti računaš da kdo pride oz. si zmenjen z kom?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> računam da ne bo nobenga
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<alyosha> mogoče bo kašen aktivni mladič:D
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne..ker pol bom mogu mu razlagat o ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> aaaaal paaaa
<CrazyLemon> bomo bootali unity
<CrazyLemon> pa mu damo da se igra
<CrazyLemon> to to..to bomo naredili
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo bo Å¡tekal unity verjento
<alyosha> kolko ma kao zahteve
<alyosha> rama?
<CrazyLemon> ne bo Å¡tekalo mona
<alyosha> dobro je pa res da je beta verzija bla da je tudi zato Å¡tekalo malo
<CrazyLemon> komaj si kupu laptop
<alyosha> kaj če dam recimo unity na 10.10
<alyosha> sj ne meni
<alyosha> curi to...njej je bolj ušeč
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem jo zdj naudusu nad ubuntujem :D
<CrazyLemon> ne tega delat
<CrazyLemon> dej raje gor 11.10
<alyosha> ma sem dal ampak je malo Å¡tekalo
<alyosha> in pol enrkat sem rebootal
<alyosha> in kr nihotlo več loadat
<alyosha> unityja
<alyosha> je Å¡lo u uno
<alyosha> kaj je
<alyosha> nautilus desktop
<alyosha> uno nič
<alyosha> in ni hotlo delat
<alyosha> je res da se nisem preveč trudu
<tnm> kako bi prevedli native resolution
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi bila em...recimo privzeta ločljivost
<CrazyLemon> čeprav native ni ravno "privzeta" ampak ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: TV kartice združljive z ubuntu-jem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5137/new/posts/
<alyosha> "domača" resolucija:D
<tnm> a ni to največja ločljivost
<tnm> oz. priporočljiva ločljivost bi potem lahko bila
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne vem kako bi native lahko bila največja ločljivost
<tnm> The native resolution of a LCD, LCoS or other flat panel display refers to its single fixed resolution.
<tnm> potem je pa fiksna ločljivost...
<tnm> oz. sej privzeta tud ni slabo...
<CrazyLemon> told u!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tnm> dot pitch, za to bi lahko dal razlika med pikami...?
<tnm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dot_pitch
<Pepelka> Dot pitch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> mogoče razmik
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj boš jedu za kosilo
<alyosha> rabim ideje:D
<alyosha_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEuJ3dLLYco
<Pepelka> Perhaps the best exit from a reality show ever?      - YouTube
<alyosha_> omg temu pa dogaja dobro:DD
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: TV kartice združljive z ubuntu-jem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5137/new/posts/
<gregors> jeez kdo bi si mislu da lahko pridem iz službenega računalnika na freenode :)
<gregors> that's cool :)
<alyosha_> CrazyLemon as tu?
<alyosha_> eh tebe čakat
<alyosha_> :D
<tr43nd> :) )
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ nič
<CrazyLemon> gregors zakaj ne bi mogu prit na freenode iz službenega :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon uni link
<alyosha> od veselih uric
<alyosha> ki je bil nek kao opis
<tr43nd> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFlFOGpwcjRzNFVndFM2alZJS0tNWUE&hl=en_US#gid=0
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<alyosha> ne ta
<alyosha> uni drug
<alyosha> ki je bil na crabdance
<alyosha> kao kaj naj bi sploh ble te
<alyosha> urice
<tr43nd> http://www.ubuntu.si/novice
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<tr43nd> a je previ?
<tr43nd> *pravi
<alyosha> ma je bil Å¡e en
<alyosha> ma je isto to
<alyosha> ta je "uraden"
<alyosha> :D
<tr43nd> :)
<alyosha> uni je bil neki napol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> super super
<tr43nd> mislim da je bil v fazi urejanja
<alyosha> tako tako
<alyosha> nič šibam
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj ti zdej ni jasno :D
<CrazyLemon> beercules rox! :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon kdaj bo novi site live?
<andrejz> a Å¡e kaj manjka?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne dost
<CrazyLemon> manjka blaž
<andrejz> a samo to?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mora Å¡e plugin mal porihtat
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..to naj bi bilo to
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e en fresh install probamo z vsem kar smo naredili
<CrazyLemon> in potem smo pripravljeni na deployment
<zdobersek> LIES! ALL LIES!!
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..čemu mene sprašuješ AndrejM je odgovoren za splet :D
<andrejz> ti si na ircu :)
<andrejz> in second in command
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je na crabdanceu onemogoceno komentiranje v WP?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naj bi bilo ja
<CrazyLemon> sam je en tiny winy problem
<CrazyLemon> na straneh se baje ne da onemogočit komentiranje znotraj nastavitev
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<CrazyLemon> tko da je potrebno v templateu odstranit <?php .... ?> tag ki je za komentiranje :)
<zdobersek> sam najem se, pa grem gledat.
<zdobersek> + link na forum namest do komentiranja urihtat
<tr43nd> dober tek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti se kr fajn najej..da ti ne bo slabo potem ko crashas pejdz
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> ubistvu hoces, da bruham ... not cool.
<andrejz> kul, pol bo do izida 11.10 že delovala :)
<anny> hoj...malo pomoči pri prevajanju prosim...če je kdo živ tukaj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> anny se bo že najdu kdo
<CrazyLemon> ti kr prašaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> https://translations.launchpad.net/  gumb za shranjevanje je nekam izginil! pri zadnjih 10 stavkih
<Pepelka> Launchpad Translations
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> dej link to ni tapravi link
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ,*
<CrazyLemon> paa
<CrazyLemon> poglej če je scroll bar spodaj
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se je gumb samo premaknu
<CrazyLemon> zaradi dolgega niza
<anny> ne, ni
<lynxlynxlynx> Arrrr, the button to save me belly been walking the plank!
<anny> https://translations.launchpad.net/grecipe-manager/main/+pots/gourmet/sl/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gourmet” : Translations : Series main : Gourmet
<CrazyLemon> anny ja se je
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a si Å¡e prijavljena?
<CrazyLemon> torej poglej spodnji drsnik
<anny> ja
<CrazyLemon> in se premakni čisto na desno spodaj
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pozabil, da je bil tlapd že včeraj
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidla save and continue :)
<anny> aha, našla! thx!
<CrazyLemon> np :)
<CrazyLemon> vidim da kar pridno prevajaš :) že maš 285 karme
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne pridružiš ubuntu-si skupini ? :)
<kubanc> jov hellow
<kubanc> folk...
<CrazyLemon> hola kubanito
<kubanc> a bo?
<anny> eeeem...kaj je karma?
<CrazyLemon> anny s tem se meri aktivnost prevajalcev na launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> torej več kot prevajaš višja je karma :)
<kubanc> notranja energija :D
<anny> ja ja, a zdaj jo rabim za zadnjih 5 orehov!
<kubanc> Kárma je izraz, ki označuje ezoterični pomen vzrokov in posledic, ki sledijo vsakemu dejanju. Karma zaobjema pravzaprav vse, kar počnemo, smo počeli in bomo počeli. Gre za dejanja v preteklosti, sedanjosti in prihodnosti. Dejanja, ki jih počnemo danes namreč določajo našo prihodnost, dejanja, ki smo jih opravili v preteklosti pa določajo našo sedanjost.
<CrazyLemon> anny uglavnem! zakaj se ne pridružiš ubuntu-si skupini???? :)    zdej potrebujemo pridne prevajalce/ke da se dokonča 11.10 :)
<anny> najprej moram to dokončat
<CrazyLemon> kr :)
<kubanc> moram da grem
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> L.P.
<kubanc> exit
<CrazyLemon> NO
<CrazyLemon> FUCKING
<CrazyLemon> WAY
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> IZ SOLO.SI SO ME KLICAL
<CrazyLemon> fucking impossible!
<zdobersek> Ahaahaha
<CrazyLemon> v Å¡oku sem
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> po moje me nekdo zafrkava
<zdobersek> in, so kej lepga povedal?
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> pravi mi da nimajo diska k sm ga naroču
<CrazyLemon> (11 dni nazaj)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> poglej to pozrtvovalnost
<zdobersek> 11 dni so ga iskal
<zdobersek> tud ce ga nimajo, izjemna predanost.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ane :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je ponujala en drug disk
<CrazyLemon> nisem sploh poslušal katerega mi je ponujala
<CrazyLemon> ker sm bil v šoku ko je rekla da kliče iz solo.si
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: TV kartice združljive z ubuntu-jem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5137/new/posts/
<anny> jest sm končala!
<anny> kaj pa zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<CrazyLemon> sedajjj..nič :)
<anny> aha
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi del ubuntu-si skupine ti ne morem dat dela :)
<anny> je že shranjeno
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric
<anny> :((((
<Pepelka> Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tole je potrebno prevest do konca
<anny> si ga bom pa sama našla
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..nimaš pravic..andrejz pa je na poti domov
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenian Team in Launchpad
<CrazyLemon> tukaj se prijavi v skupino
<anny> uh sreča, da sem začela z lažjo varianto
<CrazyLemon> sej enkrat ko not padeš boš vidla da ni tako težko :)
<nafisa> oj, anny
<anny> živjo!
<Grega> wt..
<Grega> ;)
<Grega> zdaj sem nadstresnico barval.. stari je rekel, da ne rabim pazit na fasado, ker jo bomo prebarvali... ampak zal nisem pazil na napacnem koncu.. celo fasado sem zjebal :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš..jo boš pa še enkrat prebarval :D
<Grega> sure, celo hiso kr :)
<Grega> mislim da bom raje kak film pogledal.. mogoce source code
<CrazyLemon> al pa smrkce!
<Grega> al pa ne smrkce!
<anny> smrkci so bz
<anny> azrael je pa dober! ;)
<CrazyLemon> kdo je azrael? :D
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> maček :)
<tr43nd> itdamtidamtidam,...
<alyosha> omg kakoje lepo popoldan spat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti nonstop spiš
<alyosha> kr kr
<alyosha> kaj češ ni da ni
<alyosha> nmj poglej FF na kanalu a
<alyosha> oz. sizamudu
<alyosha> je bal ena sisara
<alyosha> bla
<CrazyLemon> samo ena??
<alyosha> ma ena je bal uno res
<alyosha> sisara do koljena
<alyosha> :D
<anny> azrael = animiran maček
<alyosha> povej ti men CrazyLemon a je urnik že zunaj?
<zdobersek> FF = ?
<nafisa> matermilo, no ... ti dolgi telefonski pogovori kar utrujajo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poglej na stran ane
<tr43nd> azrael = frend od gargamela
<CrazyLemon> in ne ni..urnik je komaj na voljo enkrat oktobra
<alyosha> ma tam uno ni podobno ničemer
<alyosha> neki po profesorjih!?
<alyosha> kašen je to urnik
<CrazyLemon> sej je tudi po skupinah
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma obupen je urnik
<alyosha> sistem
<CrazyLemon> ampak se urnik spremeni
<CrazyLemon> komaj tam...novembra je tisti tapravi urnik
<alyosha> to računalniški fax bi mogu met uno narjeno profi
<alyosha> sej sej
<alyosha> jz moram prvo dobit domow pošto:D
<alyosha> samo ki nevem kam mi bojo poslali ne
<alyosha> pizde ene
<CrazyLemon> niso oni krivi
<CrazyLemon> da ti fejkaš naslove
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma dal sem jaz pač naslov za začasno bivanje in pošto
<alyosha> amak oni to radi spregledajo
<alyosha> in pošljejo na stalno
<alyosha> cepci eni
<alyosha> se boš prijavu u Robo ligo?:D
<nafisa> alyosha, kako kaj priprave na fax?
<alyosha> ho
<alyosha> ni da ni:D
<alyosha> nov laptop je že napravljen:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> zdj čakam da sploh vidim kam me bojo uzeli:D
<alyosha> jz sem se zamislu da u sežano..bomo pa vidli če me bojo res ane:D
<nafisa> jst bom pa počas mogla dolg odplačat
<nafisa> pa pol našparat par € za nov laptop ...
<alyosha> jz mam pridno punco mi ga je kupla za uspešno opravljeno maturo
<alyosha> :)
<nafisa> al pa prej Å¡e adapter nabavit ... tegale sem zdej za prvo silo popravla ... sam ...
<nafisa> oooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nafisa> ki ,elpo
<nafisa> lepo*
<nafisa> ma ko bi anke tudi jaz mela tako pridno punco ...
<alyosha> bi mela a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo ti je ne dam!
<alyosha> :DD
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<alyosha> mogoče je posodim no:D za kašno urco:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> girl on girl is not cheating!
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> aja, tko bi ti to
<nafisa> sam posodu?
<nafisa> pol jo posod takrat, ko ti bo telefon kupila za narejen prvi letnik ... pa si jo bom lih takrat sposodla ... da ga bo men dala namest teb :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<alyosha> ne ne nč nebo od tega:D
<andrejz> živjo! slišim, da se novi prevajalci javljajo :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz anny rabi neki za prevajat :)
<andrejz> kar s temle lahko začneš - tole je najbolj nujno - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<anny> počasi...mi bo karma preveč narastla :)
<andrejz> ne se bat, saj počasi raste :)
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> no ja..
<andrejz> @anny: saj launchpad podpira tudi 5, 6 in več mestne številke, ni pene
<anny> ;)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ah, dejte no
<andrejz> dejte no kaj?
<nafisa> no, zvečer, če bom mela sploh kej časa ... se pa še jst zapodim mal v dokumentacijo od evolutiona
<nafisa> ene 150 prevodov imam v načrtu
<nafisa> mislim ... nizov
<nafisa> v tem tednu
<andrejz> nafisa, a mi lahko pošlješ danes zvečer evolution (kolikor imaš)
<andrejz> da pregledam
<andrejz> gnome ima drugačen urnik in je že jutri zvečer rok za končanje za gnome 3.2 /ubuntu 11.10
<andrejz> sem čisto pozabil nanj (gnomeov urnik)
<manca_> posredniški strežnik ... ;D
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<R33D3M33R> zanima me če se da kje videti kdo bo mel kake ubuntu urice čez pa to :P
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> pol ne boš pršu
<CrazyLemon> tko pa moraš prit
<andrejz> tega ne povemo
<R33D3M33R> ja v LJ tak ne bi prišel
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> da vidiš kdo ma čez
<R33D3M33R> v Črnomelj pa morda :P
<andrejz> saj maš lahko v NM čez
<CrazyLemon> kera nesramnost
<R33D3M33R> eeeh :)
<andrejz> unga darkota pa tiste skup sprav
<CrazyLemon> ti je bližje črnomelj kot lj ?
<R33D3M33R> pravzaprav imam druge razloge za Črnomelj :)
<manca_> andrejz, to group contacts ...
<CrazyLemon> rad se voziš po slabih cestah!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> za črnomelj je duskala kontakt
<manca_> skupinjenje kontaktov?
<R33D3M33R> bolj ovinkasta kot je, boljša je cesta :D
<andrejz> Skupina stikov?
<andrejz> al je to glagol
<manca_> glagol
<andrejz> če je glagol pa ustvarjanje skupine stikov
<R33D3M33R> pa bo tam kdo ki ga poznam? :)
<manca_> oky ... tnx, andrejz
<andrejz> kje? v črnomlju
<R33D3M33R> ja
<andrejz> np, manca
<andrejz> hja, jasnovidci sicer nismo :)
<R33D3M33R> samo tak me zanima, da ne bom tja prišel potem pa zijal v prazno :P
<andrejz> ampak organizator ma nick duskala
<R33D3M33R> verjetno ni bil na POK2011?
<andrejz> mislim da ne
<andrejz> mail je : technotron PRI gmail.com
<R33D3M33R> aha
<andrejz> R33D33M3R: ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=97
<R33D3M33R> lepo spletno stran ima, nimaš kaj XD
<R33D3M33R> ok, bom videl
<andrejz> tam not je link
<andrejz> do preglednice
<R33D3M33R> sem videl preglednico
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Guild Wars vsi deli + acc  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5138/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> no težave s fonti naj bi bile zdaj ok... torej manjka še ... kaj?
<andrejz> blaž, pravi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa photo service
<andrejz> ja fotke
<andrejz> bbl
<CrazyLemon> hitr pejt preden brigita vzame valjar v roke!
<R33D3M33R> aja, slike ...
<manca_> ej, kako majo pa mene radi ... lih ko se prevajat spravim ...
<manca_> pa sem ja na drugem računu, k nimam nič nastavljeno, razen irca ... da me ja ne bi nič motlo ... ma neeeeee ... me kličejo vsi ko budale
<duskala> evo narocu neki domacega piva od frenda za ubuntu urice v crnomlju :) ma kdo predlog kolk litrov se ponavad spije hehe
<duskala> in facebook event naredu
<CrazyLemon> duskala skopiraj link do eventa na fb.me/UbuntuSlovenija da drugi vidijo :)
<duskala> cak bom prec probal
<duskala> evo neki je :)
<duskala> dej pogledat ce je tekst ok
<duskala> dejte
<CrazyLemon> kul je
<duskala> no superca
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull
<duskala> slika ok ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you pull!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull ffs!
<CrazyLemon> duskala sam prašaj andrejz-a če se on strinja s tem..mogoče pa to ni namen ubuntu uric
<zdobersek> pol se pa lahk s cssjem zacnes igrat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no!
<duskala> kaj to ?
<duskala> ker stavek
<zdobersek> da bojo tagi pa link na forum lepo poravnani
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<duskala> kakor sm jst razumu je namen druzenje al kako
<CrazyLemon> bo treba Å¡e odstranit komentarje
<CrazyLemon> duskala sej kul..
<CrazyLemon> pozabi :D
<duskala> hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek toreeeej
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pri drugem postu ni "Leave a comment" ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker je skripta pametno spisana
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pls elaborate
<zdobersek> ce v forumu ni topica za ta post, potem se link ne pojavi
<CrazyLemon> ah tako
<zdobersek> ta post si pisal, ko plugin se ni bil delujoc
<CrazyLemon> smaaaart kiddo ..very smart
<zdobersek> tko da je ta za dzabe tam.
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> mi rabimo za poste/prispevke onemogočit komentarje?
<andrejz> nazaj
<duskala> andrejz usvari sm fb event ce hoces poglej je link na ubuntu slovenija fb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pull, sem vse gumbe spravu v malo vrsto
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak đizs ejč krajst
<zdobersek> s/malo//
<andrejz> kul, duskala
<CrazyLemon> baje se nahaja v page.php ena vrstica
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni nikjer page.php-ja!
<andrejz> dražen v loco koledar si tud vnesel dogodke?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne
<duskala> to so do zdej inviti mojim frendom .. cudi me pa da moj sef se ni ostalih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj bi naj tista vrstica dosegla?
<duskala> mislim da jih se ni
<CrazyLemon> andrejz to je zate issue.....zakaj za vraga moramo met 2 različna koledarja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek komentarje se izključi na straneh
<andrejz> lej če znaš izvozit na loco.ubuntu.com, bom vesel :)
<CrazyLemon> <?php comments_template( '', true ); ?>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v WordPressu je opcija, da izkljucis komentarje za vse bodoce poste
<manca_> o, marija sveta ... andrejz ... men ni usojeno prevajat ... ko se spravim, dobim 1000 telefonskih klicev, sms-ov, obiskov, ogledov stanovanj ... in ostalega sranja :D
<zdobersek> ki je ze vkljucena
<andrejz> hja na loco.ubuntu.com je dobro met, ker bodo pri morebitnem pridobivanju statusa uradne ekipe tudi to gledali, IMO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poste ali bloge?
<CrazyLemon> tisto ne  zajema postov
<CrazyLemon> ker kot vidiš na strani
<CrazyLemon> so omogočeni
<andrejz> @manca_ : usoda je kruta :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/?p=116
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Mar lahko?
<zdobersek> no comment possible
<zdobersek> catch word: 'bodoce'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/?p=58
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Kaj pa tokrat?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> bodoce
<CrazyLemon> pa tko povej jebelacesta mulc
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> beri
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> wtf nimam časa ffs
<zdobersek> brb
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> <mhall119> CrazyLemon: you can have google calendar pull from the ical feed provided by loco.ubunut.com
<CrazyLemon> <mhall119> but not the other way around
<andrejz> aha, no potem bi bilo to kul nastavit, IMO
<CrazyLemon> ja..če se boš navadu uporabljat loco koledar :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..dost mam tega crapa
<CrazyLemon> adiou!
<andrejz> saj se ga lahko tud ti navadiš uporabljat ;)
<manca_> Å¡talaaaaaa
<duskala> naredu bom en kratko predstavitev mate kako slikco ubuntu slovenije da jo uporabim na naslovnici
<duskala> ker istocasno poteka madzarski vecer in je v igri projektor
<duskala> pa bi po veceru dost ljudi obojih vidlo predstavitev
<napsy> iz strani
<duskala> ok bom skinu
<neett> kaj obstaja kaka razlika med chromom pa chomiumom ?
<napsy> en je opensource, drug pa proprietary
<napsy> pa zravn chrome mislim da se pride flash
<neett> oa chomium je 2 verziji naprej?
<neett> chromium*
<napsy> chromium ma redne builde
<napsy> chrome pa itak pobere po njem
<duskala> wow libreoffice ma ubuntu temo to je idealno :)
<duskala> impress
<manca_> ok ... dons prevedla 20 daljših nizov ...
<manca_> ne morem ...
<manca_> med klici sem prevajala ...
<manca_> ne moršp da verjameš ...
<manca_> nič ... grem iz tega računa dol ... se vidjamo na nafisi :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> oj, Sky[x] ... tr43nd
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> 20 nizov, andrejz  ...
<andrejz> opa, pridna :)
<nafisa> saj so tko ... dalši nizi
<nafisa> sem kr med klici prevajala vmes
<nafisa> celo norišnico imam
<andrejz> vem ja, dolgi so :)
<andrejz> a pizdarija
<andrejz> človek prevaja, pol se mu pa launchpad timeouta
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> zato pa sem rekla, če lahko prevajam v tem programu
<andrejz> ok saj zdaj v drugo je Å¡lo
<nafisa> poeditu
<andrejz> ja poedit je kul, ker ni problema s tem
<andrejz> ima pa eno slabost
<andrejz> ne more več ljudi na 1x delat
<nafisa> če morm vmes kaj it delat ... da se prevodi ne zgubijo
<nafisa> ja, to pa res, ja
<andrejz> jaz ne morem vmes tvojih prevodov pregledat na primer
<nafisa> saj se bom potrudla, no
<andrejz> verjamem
<andrejz> jaz mam vedno eno .po datoteko pripravljeno
<nafisa> ej, andrejz ...
<andrejz> če je slučajno kam treba it pa čakat in ni neta
<lynxlynxlynx> kako je kej upstream sinhronizacija prevodov? že kej bolj urejeno
<nafisa> a se da dobit slučajno kako potrdilo, da prevajam?
<nafisa> za CV
<andrejz> recimo punco k zdravniku pelat, pa prenosnik vklopim in gasa
<andrejz> nafisa jaz ti lahok nekaj spacam
<andrejz> samo ne vem s čim naj poštempljam, ker nismo društvo al pa kaj uradnega
<nafisa> bi prosila
<nafisa> za reference, veš
<nafisa> saj ni treba Å¡templja, no ...
<nafisa> dost tvoj podpis
<andrejz> lahko nekaj napišem
<nafisa> al lugos to ne bi nič poštempljal? al pa kaj takega?
<andrejz> če imaš kakšno idejo kaj bi rada imela gor lahko tud sama osnutek napišeš
<andrejz> ja bi jim bilo treba rečt
<nafisa> sicer pa itak ni važno
<nafisa> ja, ne poznam jst priporočil pa tega
<andrejz> če se lugosu reče pomeni, da se bo za 1 mesec zavleklo minimalno :)
<andrejz> karkoli je že
<nafisa> men bo kolega že tko za prevajalsko podjetje napisal priporočilo ...
<nafisa> ampak za vodenje nekega projekta
<andrejz> aha v prevajanje se misliš vrčt ?
<andrejz> kul, kul
<nafisa> ma ne
<nafisa> tko, da imam tud v to smer reference, veš
<andrejz> čak nekdo ma s.p. iz tega področja
<lynxlynxlynx> daj link na lp profil, a ne bo razvidno?
<nafisa> pa da čimvečji špeh pošljem, če iščem kako službo :D
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx ne ne bo
<nafisa> ma, tam ne pokaže vsega, lynxlynxlynx
<andrejz> ker launchpad prikazuje nedavno aktivnost
<nafisa> pa še ne vem, če loh vsi vidjo
<lynxlynxlynx> ni nobene podstrani?
<andrejz> ne pokaže kaj si ti pred 3 leti delal
<nafisa> men skos kaže neki, da nisem aktivna al kaj ...
<nafisa> pa v poeditu prevajam, veš, lynxlynxlynx
<nafisa> pa ne vem, če to tam šteje
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je pa res boljš delat kar pri izvoru - upstream
<andrejz> saj nafisa dela tam :)
<nafisa> ammmmmmmmm
<nafisa> kaj že ...
<andrejz> evolution
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa fehtaj za commit access :)
<nafisa> neki sem mela na misli ... pa sem pozabla
<nafisa> ajaaaaaa
<nafisa> ej, kdaj izide 11.10?
<Sky[x]> neki za vas
<andrejz> zato se je treba gnome urnika držat, ker gre to direktno v gnome
<Sky[x]> [20:34:05]  <hruske> punca je rekla, da je vzela linux
<Sky[x]> [20:34:07]  <hruske> namest linex
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> jst bi tud vzela linux :D
<andrejz> nafisa zate je jutri rok za prevod
<nafisa> linex forte je pa 20 cm tule proč od mene ... omarca z zdravili :)
<nafisa> aja?
<andrejz> Linux ftw
<andrejz> tud prebavo ureja
<nafisa> a se pol ne da update-at?
<andrejz> ne sam serverje ;)
<andrejz> da, da
<nafisa> no, superca
<andrejz> samo pol ne bo čist ob izidu 11.10 ampak kak mesec kasnejš
<nafisa> pa ti bom pol jutr poslala?
<nafisa> da se odda, kar je že prevedeno
<nafisa> pa je?
<andrejz> ni take smrtne panike samo toliko da veš
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> jaz pa mateju naprej, on commita
<nafisa> mam na drugem userju kle na kompu
<andrejz> ok
<nafisa> tam, k me ne motjo s pošto pa raznimi sporočilniki ...
<nafisa> pol pa telefon drdra ko zmešan :D hahaha
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx ti bi tud kaj prevajal? je slišat da te zanimam
<andrejz> mamo upstream in downstream, kar češ
<lynxlynxlynx> me je že minilo, sem skozi to fazo
<andrejz> saj se te lahko spet loti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> raje delam kaj bolj primernega novim sposobnostim :)
<andrejz> vsaka pomoč pride ful prav
<andrejz> kakšne pa so nove sposobnosti?
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih nisem znal programirat
<andrejz> prevajanje je Å¡e vedno kul :)
<andrejz> ej lahko kakšen feature v launchpadu za nas sprogramiraš
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> mam že svojih projektov preveč
<andrejz> u, danes praznujem 2,03 leta od svojega prvega commita v gnome
<duskala> evo ce vas zanima predstavitev narejena
<duskala> pdf mam tud
<andrejz> zanima, zanima
<duskala> posljem tebi andrejz ce hoces
<andrejz> to bi moral met ubuntu.si neki vir vseh teh predstavitev spravljenih
<andrejz> da lahko kdor rabi samo vzame in prilagodi - pod nekim priznanjem avtorstva, seveda
<Sky[x]> grr andrej pa duskal a mata enako barvo pa ju sploh ne locm
<Sky[x]> cestitke za prvi commit :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon slišiš, nova ideja za stran
<andrejz> sky[x], ni prvi :) - 1068 messages since the first one, 2.03 years ago, for an average of 16.63 hours between messages
<duskala> kak naj ti posljem
<duskala> na mail
<andrejz> lahko na mail andrej.znidarsic pri gmail.com
<duskala> ok prec
<duskala> poslano
<andrejz> gledam
<BigWhale> andrejz, iskal si me? vceraj?
<andrejz> ja kake ubuntu urice v severni sloveniji bi rabil :)
<BigWhale> hummm
<andrejz> @duskala: videt je kul
<duskala> andrejz itak
<andrejz> lahko jim pokažeš na prenosniku
<duskala> sej
<andrejz> ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 bo zdaj zunaj, ta bi moral bit že kar ok
<andrejz> čeprav sem ravno včeraj dobil par compiz sesutij po dolgem času
<duskala> to sm dal sliko 11.10 za mal reklame :)
<duskala> odlocu sm se da bom zalozu za par litrov domacega piva pr frendu tko za prvic .. da ne bomo rabli v gostlilno skakat
<duskala> sej ni treba dost tega :)
<andrejz> ja to je dobra ideja :) (oboje, slika in pivo)
<andrejz> če bo koga zanimalo lahko omeniš da naj kakšno napako v prevodih 11.10 sporočijo , če jo najdejo
<andrejz> brb
<duskala> ok
<BigWhale> andrejz, trenutno sem overworked :/
<BigWhale> lahko ubuntu hours pr men doma najavim en dan
<BigWhale> recimo
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> sam tle v bistrci nobenga ne poznam k ubuntu uporabla :>
<d0h> mi lahko kdo pove, kako bi dobo informacijo kateri gumb je biu pritisnjen na prenosniku?
<d0h> rad bi si ustvaril neke bližnjice na tipkah..
<Sky[x]> d0h: odvisno ket
<Sky[x]> java script ti vrne vrednosti
<Sky[x]> recimo 53 mislm da je enter
<Sky[x]> pa tako naprj ..
<d0h> samo javascript?
<d0h> druga se neda?
<BigWhale> v terminalu pozeni xev
<d0h> konretno v ubuntuju?
<BigWhale> moras bolj natancno povedati kaj bi rad
<BigWhale> logiral tipke?
<d0h> smesno, te tipke mi pa ne zazna
<BigWhale> al samo pobral scan kodo s tipkovnice
<d0h> scan kodo pa bi potem uporabu kot bliznjico
<d0h> samo te tipke sploh noče zaznat tu v ubuntuju
<BigWhale> katero tipko pa pritiskas?
<BigWhale> ker mogoce sploh ni tipka 'na tipkovnici'
<BigWhale> ampak kaj drugega
<d0h> tipko ki jo mam na prenosniku, za menjat graficni kartici med sabo
<BigWhale> ja, to najbrz ni klasicna tipka
<d0h> gumb je ubistvu, takšen kot je recimo za izklop računalnika
<d0h> od gumba podatkov se pa neda dobit al kaj?
<BigWhale> verjetno se da
<d0h> kr tudi ko pritisnem gumb za izklop nič ne dobim nazajj
<BigWhale> ampak dokler ne ves na kaj je ta gumb vezan
<BigWhale> ja zato ker te stvari ne proizvedejo X eventov
<d0h> aja, na kakšen način bi pa prišel do tega gumba?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne slišim
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa prižgem radio pa bom slišal
<BigWhale> d0h, no idea... zacni googlat za <ime prenostika> +graphics card switch button +linux
<CrazyLemon> nekak dvomim da bo šlo v ubuntuju kr tko menjat grafični kartici med sabo
<CrazyLemon> but i might be wrong :)
<BigWhale> men se tud zdi, da verjetno se ni neke prave podpore z to
<BigWhale> vsaj v Xih ne
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kdaj boš kaj za LoCo zrihtal al dodelimo drugmu to? :)
<BigWhale> nevem pa kako to dela v windows
<d0h> sploh nočem menjat med sabo, na tisti gumb bi si samo nastavil za hibernacijo shortcut
<CrazyLemon> al ti je že andrejz težil glede tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ni se nihce tezil
<tr43nd> a v bios-u se pa neda nastavit ?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ok..torej ..kdaj..kako...razmišljaš kaj o tem :)
<d0h> tr43nd ne se neda
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, saj 'zrihtat' je treba sam to, da se application dopolni in pol se rece: 'mi bi bli pa loco!' in se nas da na meeting agenda
<tr43nd> hm
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, zdaj so (bodo?) mel volitve v loco
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no ok..sej AA ni treba nevem kako dosti dopolnit :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz "Leave a comment" gumb k ga trenutno uporabljamo za preusmeritev na forum
<CrazyLemon> a dam "Komentiraj" ali "Komentiraj na forumu" ?
<CrazyLemon> oz. če maš kak bolši predlog..kr povej
<andrejz> CrazyLemon oboje je ok, IMO
<CrazyLemon> bom dal kr komentiraj
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaa
<andrejz> kot sta Crazylemon pa BIgWhale že ugotovil, zrihtat status ni taka stvar. Vse kar je treba je, da se napišeš na wiki in prideš na sestanek "komisije" in se zagovarjaš
<CrazyLemon> naredu operacijske sisteme
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA!!
<andrejz> kar je treba naredit je zagotovit, da je AA čim bolj poln
<andrejz> tisto se pol zment ni problem
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti bi lahk jutri med svojim ne-delom mi napisal mail kaj vse manjka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> dražen jaz delam
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk js dopolnim to
<andrejz> ne vem kaj manjka
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bodmo resni..bl mal delaš
<andrejz> to se teb sam zdi
<andrejz> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zresni se andrejz
<CrazyLemon> nisi več mlad!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.....briga me AA
<CrazyLemon> glavno da sm naredu OS!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e dnar dobim od solo.si
<CrazyLemon> pa še PC če jutri dobim
<andrejz> lol
<CrazyLemon> se ga pa zihr napijem
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kdo je že prevajal wordpress ?
<andrejz> hekos, če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> By CrazyLemon | Published: 12. september 2011
<CrazyLemon> ker to je potrebno popravit
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ffs zdobersek
<zdobersek> v wp se stringe prevaja v wp-content/languages/*.po
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<zdobersek> mislim, da.
<CrazyLemon> ms-sl_SI.mo  ms-sl_SI.po  sl_SI.mo  sl_SI.po
<CrazyLemon> kaka je razlika med ms_sl-SI ter sl_SI ?
<zdobersek> nimam blage
<CrazyLemon> vsi so angleški
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> torej
<zdobersek> sej, ne vem, kok mamo sploh lahk kej v slovenscini
<CrazyLemon> očitno se ne prevajajo :D
<zdobersek> neki tu ne stima
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> čemu me pol ffs-aš :(
<zdobersek> zan@stolevado:/dvt/ubusi/fresh$ grep -rn "Delovna miza" *
<zdobersek> Binary file www/wordpress/wp-content/languages/sl_SI.mo matches
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> binary file
<zdobersek> interesantno
<zdobersek> nekdo zakriva prevajalne nize!
<andrejz> .mo so binary, .po pa lahko urejaš z urejevalnikom
<CrazyLemon> ja.. .po so sami angleški
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko .mo dejansko vsebuje slo. nize
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> what now
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> kdo je rihtu slo. prevode?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj meniš o http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/2-Klicks-fuer-mehr-Datenschutz-1333879.html ?
<Pepelka> 2 Klicks für mehr Datenschutz | c't
<zdobersek> je nujno.
<CrazyLemon> damo raje to v footer? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-social-share-privacy-plugin/
<Pepelka> WordPress &#8250; WP-Social-Share-Privacy &laquo; WordPress Plugins
<zdobersek> prevlko za footer
<CrazyLemon> ni
<CrazyLemon> glej slo-tech
<zdobersek> ce se da to v footer, potem ni vec placa za text
<CrazyLemon> ma valda je
<zdobersek> in glih na slo-techu je to prevlko
<CrazyLemon> 20px je slika na ST
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok so naše velike
<CrazyLemon> v forumu?
<CrazyLemon> na strani*
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> 20px v višino!
<zdobersek> potem je pa presirok.
<CrazyLemon> sam zmišljuješ si!
<CrazyLemon> če bi se ti spomnu na to pa bi bil perfekten
<zdobersek> no, dejmo v footer
<CrazyLemon> tko pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne bomo!
<zdobersek> ampak mark my words, there will be shortage of room.
<zdobersek> s/room/space
<CrazyLemon> moram dodat copyrighte dol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje za vraga je ze footer?
<CrazyLemon> v temi al je v core-u?
<zdobersek> na dnu.
<zdobersek> wp-hacks-footer.php afaik
<zdobersek> ce to obstaja
<zdobersek> sam to je v punbb
<CrazyLemon> wp-hacks je na punbb afaik
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu in Canonical sta registrirani blagovni znamki podjetja Canonical Ltd.
<CrazyLemon> to je dovolj ne?
<zdobersek> Ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/revision/41
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : revision 41
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni pol footer bl centriran?
<CrazyLemon> ker zdej je levo poravnan
<zdobersek> zgleda je nekdo pokvaru
<zdobersek> banda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek veš kaj bi bilo fajn
<CrazyLemon> če footer damo na 35px
<CrazyLemon> če ne..ni placa spodaj za copyright
<andrejz> ajde
<CrazyLemon> al pa margin-top #siteinfo damo na 0
<CrazyLemon> karkoli ti je ljubše :)
<zdobersek> 35px
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobersek> ce das margin-top na 0px, so potem ikonce tkoj pod robom
<zdobersek> ni kul
<CrazyLemon> mene ne motijo :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da nisi nič šlatal style.css zdej
<zdobersek> ne!
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> footer napisan
<CrazyLemon> sam še pull na strežniku za stil
<CrazyLemon> footer se btw piše v izgled -> thematic options
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> no zdej ti prečekiraj crabdance
<CrazyLemon> pa povej da je pisava premajhna
<zdobersek> je, ja
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> ker pol bom rabu več footerja
<CrazyLemon> kar ti spet ne bo pasal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ugh
<CrazyLemon> ugh what
<zdobersek> ugh tale footer dela prevec tezav
<CrazyLemon> na forumu dela še več težav
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> sovražim ko mi bzr sam doda spremenjene datotek
<zdobersek> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<CrazyLemon> kak je že tist delete ukaz
<CrazyLemon> bzr delete --keep path/to/file
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja
<zdobersek> da izbrises iz drevesa, ne pa tud z diska
<zdobersek> oz. bzr del
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa ma status unknown
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<zdobersek> ja logisch, ker si ga porinu ven iz drevesa
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi več
<CrazyLemon> forum bo tak kot je
<CrazyLemon> dokler se mi ne bo dalo
<CrazyLemon> ker je neumn bzr sam dodal fajl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> js sploh ne bi mel na forumu copyrighta
<CrazyLemon> ker ga trenutno na ubuntu.si tudi ni
<CrazyLemon> je samo na prvi strani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ok
<CrazyLemon> removed:
<CrazyLemon>   www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon> modified:
<CrazyLemon>   www/punbb/include/user/wp-hacks-footer.php
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a to pomeni da bo odstranlo style.css
<CrazyLemon> če pusham ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga
<zdobersek> pozen bzr revert www/wordpress/.../style.css
<zdobersek> oz. ne
<zdobersek> bzr add www/.../style.css
<CrazyLemon> but but..why
<zdobersek> ker si deletal!
<CrazyLemon> si reku da če --keepam
<CrazyLemon> da to odstrani sam z seznama
<CrazyLemon> torej..kot da je nisem spreminjal
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> ce deletas, jo vrzes ven iz bazaarja
<zdobersek> ce uporabis zastavco --keep, pa je ne zbrise z diska
<CrazyLemon> removed:
<CrazyLemon>   www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon> added:
<CrazyLemon>   www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon> mislim...stupid bzr
<zdobersek> hm
<miha> damn google trying to teach me how to code *better* http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4821845/honycomb-and-defaulthttpclient/7490808#7490808 :)
<Pepelka> android - HonyComb and DefaultHttpClient - Stack Overflow
<zdobersek> probej se bzr revert www/.../style.css
<zdobersek> sam ta ukaz pa iznici vse modifikacije
<zdobersek> bi pa moral popravt tole situacijo
 * miha ignorira lepe nasvete
<CrazyLemon> bzr revert www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon> +N  www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon> R   www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon> Conflict adding file www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css.  Moved existing file to www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css.moved.
<CrazyLemon> thats it? :D
<zdobersek> recimo.
<CrazyLemon> če kaj zajebem!
<CrazyLemon> its your ass not mine!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> vse prelagam na bazaar
<zdobersek> res v kurcu tale sistem
<zdobersek> git über alles
<CrazyLemon> no ok
<CrazyLemon> pushal
<CrazyLemon> miha pa kje si ti mudel
<miha> CrazyLemon: kakor kdaj :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: a je lepa koda za ignorirat nasvete o lepem programiranju? :)
<CrazyLemon> miha sj veš da js pa koda..ne greva lih skp :)
<miha> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> btw https://www.gitorious.org/git-tools/git-bzr
<Pepelka> git-bzr in git-tools - Gitorious
<miha> CrazyLemon: ma en grd zloben hack pač... če nočeš prov kodirat mrežne komunikacije, hočeš pa da dela na android 3.x
<miha> 3.x teži, če hočeš http delat iz main (GUI) threada
<CrazyLemon> miha a si dobu 3.x tablico?
<miha> ne, emulator.. sam mora na 3.x delat ane :)
<CrazyLemon> že
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mislu da maš kako 3.x tablico
<miha> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je bl zanimivo kot http :)
<miha> žal
<zdobersek> nc ... over'n'out.
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011092005687358
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: S klofutanjem do ve&#269;jih prsih
<miha> yey
<CrazyLemon> yay
<tr43nd> yey
<CrazyLemon> n8
<miha> heh, zdj mi na #android-dev en povedal, da mu koristl, da sm za en lib težil avtorju, da je delu na android... jst ga rabu sam kratek cas, pol je slo na xml vse :)
<miha> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.panaceasupplies.android.panaceadb
<Pepelka> Panacea Database - Android Market
<miha> access..
<miha> sm mislu, da sm brezveze tezil :D
<miha> je reku, da on ne bi tezil
<miha> :D
 * miha spammer
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> me vprasal, ce sm isti miha :)
<miha> prijetno presenecen, res
<Sky[x]> ej se kermu kej sana zakj men tole ne dela ?
<Sky[x]> http://pastebin.com/de90841s
<Pepelka> [Perl] #!/usr/bin/perl  use strict;    # HTTP response times for either entire page vie - Pastebin.com
<Sky[x]> vedno mi javi
<Sky[x]> No urls defined
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOKydKOnwBw
<Pepelka> 98 Year Old Man Says Hes Been Smoking Weed Since 1936 (Wife smokes to)      - YouTube
<marko> CrazyLemon, ej a ti hodiš na fri ne?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> hodi
<nafisa> v sežano
<miha> nafisaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> mihaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sky[x]> noben ni odpisal na moje vprasanje ? :D
 * miha ne zna perl
<tr43nd> sorry
<nafisa> grem pančkat
<nafisa> ob 6ih treba ustat
<nafisa> papa
<tr43nd> bye
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-21
<Sky[x]> caw
<andrejz> živjo
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/09/20/canonical-supports-wayland-display-server-but-where-is-it/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Linux and Wayland Display Server: Status Update | The VAR Guy
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> the big bang theory je na sporedu v petek!
<CrazyLemon> pa the office
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaaajs
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon samo tv gleda
<alyosha> ram te bodi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si gledalučiraj two and a half men?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> madona, so prebekslal to zadevo
<nafisa> sam če je blo brez opozorila, pol je bil izpad :)
<tr43nd>  the big bang theory, to ie komedija?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 zmrzne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4970/new/posts/
<alyosha> tr43nd je ja huda komedija od enih geekov:D
<alyosha> en je hujši ko drugi:D
<alyosha> in majo eno sosedo hudo:D
<alyosha> bjondo
<alyosha> za jo zlorabit dobro:D
<tr43nd> aha, a je veliko sezon?
<alyosha> ma je enepar že ja
<alyosha> mislim da je zdj 4. 5.
<alyosha> praw bom pogledal
<alyosha> sec.
<alyosha> 5. začne zdj
<alyosha> ta teden
<tr43nd> aha, hvala ti
<alyosha> in po 24. epizod je na sezono
<alyosha> ne neki 8 ko ene nadaljevanke
<alyosha> :D
<tr43nd> bom prosil frenda da mi zrihta
<alyosha> sj maš na partisu pa powsod
<alyosha> al si ne sposojaš ti tam?:
<alyosha> Å¡
<alyosha> :D
<tr43nd> ne
<tr43nd> mam omejeni internet
<alyosha> kako to mislis omejeni?
<tr43nd> instant internet mobitel
<alyosha> aaa
<alyosha> pa kaj nimaste nobene zemljske linije normalne?
<tr43nd> js nimam kabla za telefon   :)
<alyosha> ja ma sjto ni vazno..če maste u vasi(predvidevam da si na vasi:)) neko moznost siola al kj
<alyosha> pol ne rabiš kabla za telefon kot učasih
<alyosha> ti napeljejo
<tr43nd> aja? na vasi sem,ja
<alyosha> ma jz mislim da bi ti mogli napeljat siol do doma če amste moznost siola sploh
<alyosha> ker teta je na vasi tudi in je bla nova hiša niso meli nobenega priključka
<alyosha> in je uzela samo siol
<alyosha> in so jim privlekli kable
<alyosha> so pa mogli malo težit
<alyosha> to bi mogu kr gor poklicat
<tr43nd> aha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda sm gledal
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> PCja mi Å¡e niso dostavli :(
<alyosha> kašnega pcja
<alyosha> kje si zdj nabavu?
<alyosha> in kaj
<CrazyLemon> na sestavi.si sm kupu beštjo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> in povej mi če se spomneš za upisa u 1. letnik si odobil neke obrazce po pošti za izpolnit al moraš sprintat al kako?
<alyosha> hehe si prišu na 500€
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> (skoraj)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> itak to je vedno tako:D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> me je samo en procesor mikal
<alyosha> kašen
<CrazyLemon> ki je razred višje od tega ki sm js vzeu
<CrazyLemon> pa bolša integrirana grafika je gor
<CrazyLemon> 30€ več
 * alyosha ni nic pohvalu so ga sprejeli u seđano:D
<CrazyLemon> za+
<alyosha> pa dj spec no
<alyosha> od pcja
<CrazyLemon> ma you da man mona
<alyosha> da man da man
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> u torek moram u meglenik se upisat:/
<CrazyLemon> Ohišje LC Power MIDI 648B LC420H 420W črn ATX
<alyosha> usaj u mac-a bom Å¡ow no:D
<CrazyLemon> DDR3-RAM 4 GB, 1333 MHz, CL9, CORSAIR ValueSelec
<CrazyLemon> Trdi disk SAMSUNG F3 1TB SATA2 32MB/7200 HD103SJ
<alyosha> ohišje itak najcenejse:D isto sem jaz uzew:D
<CrazyLemon> DVD-+R/-+RW SATA LITEON iHAS124, bulk, črn
<CrazyLemon> Procesor AMD A-Serie A6-3650, 2,60GHz, Quad-Core, S-FM1, Boxed
<CrazyLemon> Matična plošča ASRock A75M-HVS FM1
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<alyosha> nice
<CrazyLemon> procesor sm hotu 2.9ghz
<alyosha> ma rama ne boš več?
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat ne
<CrazyLemon> ker sm dosegu budget
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> presegu bolj:D
<CrazyLemon> bom pa potem kupu še eno 4gb palčko
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..do 300€
<alyosha> wlda wlda
<CrazyLemon> to je pa 297€ :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobar je to pol
<andrejz> tr34nd Biskovne karte se mi malo čudno zdi :=
<alyosha> kaj proc. kolko je €=
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 100€ je ta moj
<CrazyLemon> un bolši je 130 če se ne motim
<alyosha> ni več?
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<alyosha> ha..je pa res da so jim padle cene
<CrazyLemon> 107€
<CrazyLemon> prav maš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> x6 je zdj 160€
<alyosha> dobar dobar bo pc
<alyosha> in kaj so rekli
<alyosha> so ze poslali
<CrazyLemon> ja ma x6 je 6core
<alyosha> al kao
<alyosha> "bo
<alyosha> "
<CrazyLemon> ma sm govoru s tipom prek msnja v ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> ko sm naroču pc
<CrazyLemon> pa je reku da do četrtka bo sigurno
<alyosha> ql ql
<alyosha> ju3 sepravi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma upau sm da bo že danes
<alyosha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ker pol jutri ne bom mel časa za ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> ker se bom ukvarjal s pcjem
<CrazyLemon> :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da te andrej ne čuje:D
<alyosha> pizda kolko so bli rami?
<alyosha> jz sem se z mojimi rami zajebal dobro
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<alyosha> pizda
<andrejz> vse slišim :=
<CrazyLemon> 5936# DDR3-RAM 4 GB, 1333 MHz, CL9, CORSAIR ValueSelect 	22.08 € 	3.00 % 	1 	21.42 €
<CrazyLemon> torej 21€ :)
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> jz sem dal ce gledas
<alyosha> 45
<alyosha> če ne več
<alyosha> Å¡e sem se zajebal
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kak ram si kupu
<alyosha> ma kupu sem 1600mhz
<alyosha> a plošča ma 1666
<alyosha> in ko sem gledaw
<alyosha> spec od plosce
<alyosha> katiri rami so 100% ql
<alyosha> testirani
<alyosha> so bli not
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja 1666 ?
<alyosha> neki kingstoni
<alyosha> ma ne obstajajo ne
<alyosha> to je to
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<alyosha> plosca ma narjeno neki bolano
<alyosha> in tam na spec gledaw
<alyosha> in kao tej
<alyosha> 1600
<alyosha> da so tapravi ne
<alyosha> to je to
<CrazyLemon> ta moja plošča je kul! :)
<alyosha> in jih dobim dam not
<alyosha> 1333 delajo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so pa rami bli 1333mhz
<alyosha> bi lahko dobu bolj poceni ne
<alyosha> rami so 100% 1600
<alyosha> kingsotm
<alyosha> hyper
<CrazyLemon> si probal v drugi Å¡katli ?
<alyosha> something
<alyosha> manimam nobene ki bi podpirala kaj takega
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> ne poznam nobenega da bi mew tko hud pc:pp
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma hudobija mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ker sem dal za rame
<alyosha> kit
<alyosha> 3x4gb
<alyosha> 140€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj so tej isti identični 80
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a tej so bli edini kao
<CrazyLemon> 12gb rama maš ??
<alyosha> ki jih plosca sprejme
<alyosha> jeste brate.D
<alyosha> 12gb rama x6 3,2ghz
<alyosha> ni da ni
<CrazyLemon> jebote bre
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si hud
<alyosha> to so častli nonoti
<CrazyLemon> kaj ..se bova lahko družla v šoli ??
<alyosha> 500€ je bil pc brez grafične
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> newem nwem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej no stari
<alyosha> ahhaha
<CrazyLemon> da lahko govorim okoli da mam frenda ki ma 12gb rama
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> sem hotu uzet 16:D samo sem sow overbudget:D
<alyosha> sem uzew rajsi se en napajalnik in procesor
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..moram it po staro :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<alyosha> za Å¡e en pc porihtat
<alyosha> ti kr jz moram dat prat
<alyosha> pospravit
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> nafisa a si tu al niiisi?
<nafisa> želiš, alyosha
<nafisa> ???
<alyosha> želim želim
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne povej ti men ti si najbolj tko
<alyosha> frišna štidentka.D
<alyosha> za upis piše da neke papirje bi mogli dobit po pošti
<alyosha> jz sem dobu samo obvestilo da sem sprejet
<alyosha> kaj bo še kaj prišlo al kaj z temi papirji?
<nafisa> ja, ponavadi se dobi, kdaj je vpis
<nafisa> če si dobil od ministerstva, da si sprejet .-.. pol more bit še pol ena pošta
<nafisa> če si pa od faxa ... more pa pisat, kdaj imaš vpis
<nafisa> potem greš tja s spričevalom o opravljeni maturi
<nafisa> pa eno fotokopijo morš nest ...
<nafisa> pa svojo sliko ...
<nafisa> pa tko
<alyosha> jaj ato piše use kaj rabim
<alyosha> to samo od ministrstva sem dobu
<alyosha> od faxa Å¡e bom sepravi
<alyosha> danke Å¡un
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, od faxa pol dobiš,m kaj vse rabš
<nafisa> pa kdaj je vpis
<nafisa> lahko pa še na fri pokličeš
<nafisa> jst nism na friju vpisana ...
<nafisa> za elektro prej ... sem pa dobila na dom fizični index
<nafisa> pa kaj morm prnest
<nafisa> pa tko ... cel Å¡peh so mi poslali takrat
<nafisa> pač ... fotke si zrihtej že prej ... za dokumente
<CrazyLemon> katera je Å¡tevilka kartice zdravstvenega zavarovanja
<CrazyLemon> tista ki je na kartici nad imenom
<CrazyLemon> odebeljena
<CrazyLemon> al tista druga
<nafisa> čak, pogledam
<nafisa> 041 se mi začne ... to je po moje
<nafisa> odebeljeno
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je tista gor Å¡t.?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> je tista odebeljena
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> na zzzs imaš drugače na dolgo razloženo
<CrazyLemon> nism vidu da je lih 9 polj za Å¡tevilko :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pastaj Å¡tevilko zdravstvenega zavarovnja
<alyosha> neki da vidim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha right
<CrazyLemon> ker sm rojen včeraj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ke tip omna
<alyosha> in pol kodas to lahko Å¡e Å¡t. mastercar datum veljavnosti in une 3 Å¡tevilkice zadaj
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> alyosha, http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartica_zdravstvenega_zavarovanja
<Pepelka> Kartica zdravstvenega zavarovanja - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> rabim  UPN!
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne!
<andrejz> dražen sem ti mail poslal k si me prosil :P
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> upal sem da bo "manjka to (link) pa to (link) in to (link)" :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok!
 * CrazyLemon globoko vdihne
 * CrazyLemon izdihne
<CrazyLemon> ok..pa pejmo prebrat tist tvoj roman
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..kot vidim
<CrazyLemon> nič uporabnega mi nisi povedal
<CrazyLemon> kot ponavadi v tvojih romanih :D
<andrejz> to je odvisno od bralca
<nafisa> haha ... a ti je kak referat poslal?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> jst sem mu za uno nalogo tok skritizirala, kaj Å¡e manjka
<nafisa> kako more kaj bit
<nafisa> kje ma kej napake ... :D
<nafisa> se je sam za glavo prjel, ko je vidu
<nafisa> če se prov spomnem, je blo o centOS
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> a kdo ve? se chatlogi dajo izklopt na FB? pa kako, če se?
<nafisa> ma, dej, no ... angry birds ... skos mi en prase sfali
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje bi najdu kaj vse se je dogajalo po aprilu ?
<CrazyLemon> a si vse objavu v novicah ?
<andrejz> hm kaj pa vem
<andrejz> bil je piknik
<andrejz> pa bil je uno za dan informacijske družbe
<andrejz> veš kaj bi bilo dobro
<andrejz> če bi se s kiberpipo zmenil, da bi lahko kakšno njihovo stvar tudi pisal kot da smo bili mi zraven soorganizatorji - pa se hitro ro več stvari nebere
<CrazyLemon> a je bilo to vse objavljeno v novicah?
<andrejz> mislim da ja
<manca_> andrejz, mail maš
<andrejz> mail od koga?
<manca_> od mene
<CrazyLemon> uhhh
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> zdej mam v AA
<CrazyLemon> Meetings
<CrazyLemon> ter Translation hours
<CrazyLemon> kam spada translation beer?
<CrazyLemon> pod meetinge ?
<andrejz> mam manca
<manca_> saj si reku, da je do dons za oddat?
<andrejz> mislim da ja
<manca_> no ... ostalo pa postopoma ...
<andrejz> sem se danes z matejem pogovarjal in on pravi da je 26.9. rok
<manca_> saj se bo počas posodabljalo
<manca_> do zdaj je blo to sploh kaj prevedeno?
<CrazyLemon> ok..sej sm jih dal pod meetinge..ne vem čemu sploh sprašujem :D
<CrazyLemon> hotu sm prašat
<andrejz> nič
<CrazyLemon> kam dam irc meetinge
<CrazyLemon> torej..spletne irc sestanke
<andrejz> lahko daš pod Reports al pa Planning al pa kaj
<manca_> v glavnem ... boš pregledu zdele the 20 al kolk jih je ...
<CrazyLemon> ker do zdej nisem niti enga napisal not :)
<manca_> pa mi na nafiso sporoč, kdaj boš pa mi pošli, da grem naprej prevajat
<manca_> ok, andrejz ???
<andrejz> veš kaj lahko še ene 2 dni prevajaš, recimo do 24. pa bom pol pregledal, ker je baje zdaj 26. rok in ne 22.
<manca_> aja
<manca_> ok ...
<manca_> pol grem pa kr naprej prevajat
<andrejz> Matej me je spomnil
<andrejz> ok :)
<andrejz> bbl
<manca_> Palm
<manca_> kako se to prevede?
<tr43nd> a ni to program?
<manca_> ne
<manca_> predlaga mi "zaznavanje dlani"
<manca_> evolution prevajam
<manca_> help masterja
<manca_> sam ne andrejzu povedat, da sem prevedla že velik več ko 20 nizov
<manca_> pššššššššttttttttt
<manca_> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako veš da ne gre za napravo Palm in za uvažanje stikov iz te naprave?
<CrazyLemon> torej..odvisno od konteksta
<manca_> samo Palm piše
<manca_> nekje med stiki pa opravili pa opomniki
<manca_> ma, naj ostane Palm ... nam prevedla pa je
<tr43nd> Palm mislim da je program za syncanje iphona
<manca_> aha
<manca_> no, dost za zdele
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1212-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1212-1/
<RogergR> #klepet
<CrazyLemon> #fail
<RogergR> Strauski, LOL
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<nafisa> RogergR, na nov server se poveži prej, ne ... pol joinaj na klepet
<nafisa> saj sem ti poslala slikovni postopek ... Ctrl+s ... pol pa izberi tistega, ki si ga ustvaril zadnjič
<nafisa> pa connect
<RogergR> Melje in melje, noče se povezat
<nafisa> men poveže v trenutku
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> o, sasa84
<nafisa> kdaj se prideš muckat?
<RogergR> lepo vam...
<sasa84> dns mam ob 6h pop. ubuntu urice v postojni ;)
<sasa84> kdo pride? ;)
<nafisa> dons?
<nafisa> a so dons?
<nafisa> na koledarju piše, da so jutr v postojni, sasa84
<sasa84> kaj?
<sasa84> o Å¡it
<sasa84> lol, zafrknla :P
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> L!
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mislim lesbian..ampak luzer :P
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> pol pa lahko se prideš k men cartat, sasa84 ;)
<tr43nd> jaaaa
<nafisa> lukčiiiiiiii
<nafisa> kaj skačeš?
<nafisa> lej, tr43nd ... saška mi noče nič odgovort ...
<tr43nd> ??
<tr43nd> in kaj imam js pri tem ?
<nafisa> ja, k sem jo vprašala, če bi se cartala z mano
<nafisa> ja, da vidiš, kake so ženske
<nafisa> Å¡e odgovorijo ne :D
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<Kami_> so, ubuntu urice maribor. bi priso kdo al bi bil sam? :>
<RogergR> gg
<Kami_> zgleda bi sam bil :>
<sasa84> nafisa, nimam cajta dns :P
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ jah..če se en dan prej spomneš mal bl mal časa oglaševat za UU MB :D
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na FBju
<CrazyLemon> zihr se kdo najde
<CrazyLemon> /s/mal/maš
<Kami_> nee, i hate fb :>
<CrazyLemon> no prav..bom prašal v tvojem imenu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> emm..kdaj približno bi ti to mel?
<CrazyLemon> 18/19 ?
<Kami_> ja, 18 bi blo ok
<CrazyLemon> lahk dam tvoj mail če se kdo najde?
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ BigWhale je tam blizu
<CrazyLemon> on je neki govoru za MB če se prav spomnem
<BigWhale> ha?
<BigWhale> Kami_, jest pridem, sam se morva mal skoordinirat :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ubuntu urice? MB? yes [ ]  no [ ]    please check your option
<CrazyLemon> no dejmo zdej skoordinirat ..sej ni težko..uro že mamo
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e plac
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: am, lahko das kami@ubuntu.si ja
<nafisa> Gregorja vprašte, če je v MB
<BigWhale> kateri dan? :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega je anti-ubuntu ..njega ne maramo
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jutri bi blo fajn - ker vsi mamo jutri
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahk tudi ker drug dan
<BigWhale> Aha, pol kr jutr
<BigWhale> sicer sem jest v lj jutr
<CrazyLemon> sej se prej ali slej moraš vrnit domov..če ne bo žena huda!
<Grega> mene jutri cel dan ni
<Kami_> kul, te bom sam!
<Kami_> exciting :>
<Kami_> ceprav po resnici meni bi v petek bolj pasalo
<Kami_> or jutri ob devetih mislim da mam sestanek
<nafisa> saj ob 19h ... pa eno urco ... max 2?
<Kami_> 2 bi ze blo prevec :>
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ no sej..lahk tudi ker drug dan :)
<nafisa> saj se ti nau treba pred sestankom it dam tuširat ...
<Kami_> BigWhale, Grega ^^ lahko kdo od vaju v petek?
<nafisa> edino, če greš h kaki "kurtizani" na obisk
<tr43nd> lol
<Kami_> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/nikoli-ne-bo-uzival-na-koncertu-avril-lavigne.html         loooool
<Pepelka> Zaradi koncerta pretepel in zabodel mamo - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> 39 pa avril lavigne posluša..tkoj veš da je psihič
<BigWhale> Kami_, jaz naceloma lahko v petek
<sasa84> kdo bo pa v postojno pršou? :P
<nafisa> noben :D
<Grega> kje bi pa to bilo v mb?
<nafisa> Grega, z BigWhale se zmeni
<nafisa> pa Kami_ -jem
<BigWhale> nafisa, ti prides?
<BigWhale> ce bo v mb?
<nafisa> jst bom v LJ
<nafisa> bom z andrejem
<BigWhale> aha
<nafisa> pa kdor bo pršu ...
<nafisa> lahko pa mojmu omenim ...
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> ah, zgleda d u postojno ne bo nobenga ;)
<Kami_> Grega: meni naceloma vseeno kje je, nekje v centru najboljse pomoje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you lucky girl!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> anyway..bl tehnično vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj "narobe" če ssh ključ od enga desktopa
<CrazyLemon> uporabljam na drugem ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk me ti pridš pogledat :P
<CrazyLemon> ker nekak se mi ne da importat nov ključ na launchpad
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lohk pa ti prideš v kp
<CrazyLemon> kjer bo tvoj joško
<sasa84> on je ljoško...ne joško :)
<CrazyLemon> on je debeli ampak pustmo detajle
<BigWhale> Kami_, Grega jest se bom pripeljal z avtom. Kar se mene tice je vseen kje je
<nafisa> sasa84, jst ga kličem joško
<nafisa> po naše :D
<Kami_> Grega: ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zlobn si :P
<sasa84> !t sl en zloben CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> evil crazylemon
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 resnica je zlobna..i'm just the messenger :(
<sasa84> ljoško je čist fejst fant :P
<tr43nd> to zato ker rad drzi za....
<nafisa> tr43nd, kaj si mislu rečt?
<nafisa> za kaj?
<tr43nd> :) ))
<nafisa> rad drži za smejat se?
<tr43nd> 00
<tr43nd> matr nekter res ne skapirajo...
<tr43nd> kruta realnost
<tr43nd> :|
<nafisa> ja ne kapiram, no ... obrazlož :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj češ..babe pač..nč ne kapirajo :S
<nafisa> sej veš, da sem ženska
<tr43nd> saj bos skapirala ko bos zrasla
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> (:P
<nafisa> ne znam tagrdega jezička sčarat
<tr43nd> :|
<CrazyLemon> sej si ga sčarala..ta je precej grd
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> še posebi ker je nad očmi
<CrazyLemon> in obrnjen navzgor
<tr43nd> pr men je na ž
<nafisa> -.-
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ alive?
<nafisa> http://top-odgovori.com/babicaindedek/index.php
<Pepelka> Babica in dedek dobita spletno kamero! Poglejte kaj se zgodi... :)
<CrazyLemon> http://embed.break.com/MjE1MTkyNQ==
<CrazyLemon> če ne želiš lajkat
<nafisa> jst mam lajkano :)
<nafisa> majo tu in tam dobre fore
<bogdanov> ooo :)
<alyosha_> ma kjesi bogdanov
<alyosha_> ni te blo zdj en teden
<alyosha_> lih ko sem te rabu
<alyosha_> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/09/21/062231/How-Microsoft-Can-Lock-Linux-Off-Windows-8-PCs
<Pepelka> How Microsoft Can Lock Linux Off Windows 8 PCs - Slashdot
<alyosha> pizda kaj kdo ve zakaj mi chrome ne sinhronizira bookmarkov ki jih mam v mapah
<alyosha> to kar je "navadnih" je use ql dela
<alyosha> to kar je po mapah mi je samo mape nardilo
<alyosha> usebine pa ni dalo not
<alyosha> !?
<alyosha> tudi passworde mi ni neki useh
<alyosha> jebemti googla
<nafisa> ah, alyosha ... dej že mir
<nafisa> sam nergaš :p
<alyosha> ma de jdej če ni to to
<alyosha> neki napow
<alyosha> sram jih bodi
<alyosha> kaj je kdo vidu da je kao House prišu?
<alyosha> samo nebi smel Å¡e dobe rmesec
<zdobersek> alyosha: fake
<zdobersek> poln je tega!
<zdobersek> banda
<alyosha> pizde ene
<alyosha> se mi j ekr zdelo
<alyosha> samo je blo na TL tam so tko kr uredu glede tega
<alyosha> eko pobrano...da vidimo kaj so mi podvalli:/
<zdobersek> na tpb tkoj vidis
<zdobersek> po seederjih pa komentarjih
<zdobersek> najbolj sta tam zanesljiva VTV pa eztv
<nafisa> BigWhale, dober tek
<BigWhale> sem ze pojedu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni fake
<CrazyLemon> je kr real
 * CrazyLemon že gledal
<alyosha> pizda
<alyosha> lih gledam ja
<alyosha> res je
<alyosha> !
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> alyosha me najebu!
 * zdobersek downloads
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uno je ki je usaketolko črnobelo umes
<alyosha> kak ose jim reče
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> BANDA
<zdobersek> LAZETE
<CrazyLemon> črnobeli vmesniki!
<zdobersek> VSI PO VRSTI
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  ne ne
<alyosha> uni kaj so screenerji
<alyosha> zdobersek lahko ti printscreen nardim
<alyosha> :d
<CrazyLemon> črnobeliscreener vmesniki!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne la
<alyosha> ži!
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty_Vicodin
<Pepelka> Twenty Vicodin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alyosha> tak je naslov ja
<zdobersek> Original air dateOctober 3, 2011
<alyosha> vem vem
<alyosha> sem gledal na imdb jz tudi
<zdobersek> last time I checked je danes 21.9.2011
<alyosha> caki ti dam screen da neboš tko u dvomih:d
<CrazyLemon> danes je tretji oktober!!
<zdobersek> On September 20 2011, an advanced screener version of the episode was leaked onto the Internet; although incomplete (several visual effects were missing).
<alyosha> na začetku piše
<zdobersek> kr glejte ... sam kvarite si izkusnjo!
<zdobersek> to je tko, kot da bi ubuntu instaliral brez unityja!
<zdobersek> ...
<alyosha> propery of FOX for review purpuses only
<alyosha> not final version
<alyosha> zdobersek ubuntu brez unitija rox!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> lahko bi dal kašno bolšo sliko no
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem js tak prasec kot ti
<CrazyLemon> js ne spoilam serije
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> zdj bom tkoj povedal
<alyosha> kaj se dogaja
<alyosha> usi ugasnit
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> me ne zanima
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> ne bom gledal iz principa
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> mene zdj praša cura če bomo gledali danes al bomo počakali 3 tedne da bo uradno vn
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> cura pametna
<CrazyLemon> alyosha reci ji da boste počakali 3 tedne
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ga glej danes
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> ahhha
<alyosha> danes bomo gleda
<nafisa> BigWhale, ne smeš tok hitr jest ... se boš zredu :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<nafisa> drugače ti pa želim dobro prebavo
<alyosha> povej
<CrazyLemon> ti rabijo primeri nalog/zapiski/etc ?
<alyosha> hitro ker mam bat. na kocu:D
<CrazyLemon> ker bom brisal to kar sm naredu
<alyosha> ne ne nic brisat
<alyosha> use na DB
<alyosha> al pa nalozi
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/fakulteti-za-kriminaliste-domnevno-ukradla-230-000-evrov.html
<Pepelka> Fakulteti domnevno ukradla 230.000 evrov - 24ur.com
<alyosha> na server moj
<CrazyLemon> sej je že na DB (nekaj)
<zdobersek> tolk o bodocih slovenskih kriminalistih
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> samo moram brisat nepotrebne stvari
<CrazyLemon> ker jutri pride pe ce
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> dj nalozi us ena ftp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zotac?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha reci ti unemu tipu da hočem 45€..in da mu zravn dam tisto 256mb rama palčko
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e original napajalnik
<CrazyLemon> (da se rešim junka)
<CrazyLemon> za 40€ pa ne dobi palčke niti napajalnika :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bomo tudi to rešli
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..sm odpisal zotac-a :D
<alyosha> edino pravilno
<alyosha> uglavnem CrazyLemon na FTP use!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mac?
<CrazyLemon> sem pa ostal na amd APU :D
<alyosha> ju3 hitro pc sestavit
<zdobersek> eh!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha bo že sestavljen :)
<alyosha> zdj pa grem ofline ker gre baterija
<alyosha> amd rox!
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> ajde jebemti tako baterijo
<alyosha> ju3 se bomo zmmenli na veselih uricah
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je se treba na strani narest?
<alyosha> ne pozabi me pobrat tu
<alyosha> pri mirandi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha spomni me jutri
<CrazyLemon> da so ubuntu urice
<alyosha> bom ja itak boš online a
<alyosha> ob 5h
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..ma spomni me že prej
<alyosha> ja ja te bom
<zdobersek> brb, tus
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek malo :)
<alyosha> pozabljivc en
<zdobersek> yeah! kr pisi, cem pol brat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek footer je treba Å¡e pofixat do konca
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e stestirat fresh install
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dejmo vsak svoj mockup narest, pol se pa odloct, kaj tocno je za narest!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni potreben mockup
<CrazyLemon> sej sm ti pravkar napisal kaj je treba narest
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> no, da EPP še mal užgemo ... oddajamo sobe študentom ... neposredna bližina slovenija avta (šiška) .. če sta noter 2 osebi, je najemnina 140 na osebo, če je ena, verjetno 200 (ne vem za eno osebo točno)
<nafisa> če je kak interesant, naj se mi javi na pvt
<zdobersek1> jebena siska
<zdobersek1> predalc od vica
<nafisa> 20 minut z busom max
<nafisa> enka direktna kle
<nafisa> jst sem bla za bežigradom ... ene pol urce pred predavanjem al vajami greš pa je
<CrazyLemon> nafisa napsy išče sobo
<zdobersek1> men se pa ne da zdet 3 leta v LJ ...
<zdobersek1> 3 ali vec (?)
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> zdobersek1, jst sem že 7 let v lj
<zdobersek1> nafisa: tud 7 let se mi ne bi dal :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lj je zakon, sam je boljš da ostanete zuni
<nafisa> jst sem odvisna od LJ ratala
<nafisa> zdaj zbiram pogum za selitev v MB
<lynxlynxlynx> jst si ne bi upal, ne znam tujih jezikov
<tr43nd> bom kr seljak ostav
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> jst sem pa poliglot ;)
<tr43nd> kwa si ?/??
<nafisa> ajmo strankeeeeeeeeeee ... jebojih ... pridte vsaj 1x z manj kot polurno zamudo noooooooo
<nafisa> poliglot, tr43nd
<nafisa> ne veš, kaj je to?
<tr43nd> neka sorta zivali
<nafisa> ne
<tr43nd> kulc pol
<nafisa> človek, ki govori več kot 3 jezike
<tr43nd> aha, to ti pa verjamem
<tr43nd> glede na to da se lahko z mano sporazumevas
<nafisa> znam kozjansko ... pa po ljubljansko ... pa slovensko pa angleško ... špansko ... latinsko nekej ... pa francosko nekej ... pa starogrško ... :D
<nafisa> tr43nd, s kje si že ti?
<tr43nd> ok. celje
<tr43nd> bad memory
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> ja in?
<nafisa> jst sem 25 km ven iz celja, mona
<nafisa> kako te ne bom mogla razumet?
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> sweet home alabama
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale Kami_ kaj sta se zmenla
<CrazyLemon> kje bodo ubuntu urice v mb
<BigWhale> nic se nisva zmenila
<BigWhale> ce sva se, pol jest ne vem :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no dej..zmenta se
<CrazyLemon> ker folk je zainteresiran
<CrazyLemon> al pa ti povej en plac
<CrazyLemon> v centru
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/19/beast_exploits_paypal_ssl/
<Pepelka> Hackers break SSL encryption used by millions of sites • The Register
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo čtivo
<Grumpek> hmmm zanimivo
<Sky[x]> lp
<Grumpek> lp
<tr43nd1> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> opera privzeto uporablja tls 1.2 če se prov spomnem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa to sam pol problema
<Sky[x]> kaj hoces s tem pvoedat za opero ?
<Grumpek> da je the best ?
<CrazyLemon> da saksa!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grumpek> Mail.app rox :P
<Grumpek> Exchange mi dela
<Grumpek> pa ne mores verjet
<CrazyLemon> Opera also makes version 1.2 available but not be default in its browser.
<CrazyLemon> žalostno :)
<Aseq> ma a to je napad na AES al kaj drugega? clo je razumet kot na CBC?
<Grumpek> Ce razbijes AES v svojem zivljenju si velik naredu :)
<Grumpek> tak da ce AES napadajo ga kar naj
<Grumpek> se ne bojim
<tr43nd1> pravijo da je AES nezlomljiv...
<Aseq> ma kako pa potem ta napad deluje? in kaj skozi omenja neko javascript kodo?
<Grumpek> vmes se ti urinejo
<Grumpek> pa snifajo tvoj promet
<tr43nd1> verjetno
<Grumpek> pol pa lahko s temi metodami dekriptirajo zadevo
<Aseq> kako se ti urinejo ce je stvar kriptirana?
<Grumpek> tr43nd1: AES ni nezlomljiv... sam zelo zajebano ga je sesut, ker traja ogromno casa
<Grumpek> trenutno je se "nezlomljiv" sam cez 50 let pa kdo ve
<tr43nd1> ja mislil sem v tej smeri
<tr43nd1> TrueCrypt je menda kr varem
<CrazyLemon> Aseq stvar je že kriptirana..ampak tvoj sistem/browser je vseen ranljiv..in tako lahk vrinejo zadevo
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..al opero pa naštimat TLS1.2 al pa chrome z patchem uporabljat za spletno bančništvo in podobne zadeve :)
<Aseq> ostajam pri operi :)
<Grumpek> mah ni to fora
<Grumpek> to ne resi nic
<Grumpek> spletna stran mora tut to podpirat
<CrazyLemon> to je tudi res
<Grumpek> koker jaz razumem zadevo je problem v ponavljanju kodirnih blokov
<Aseq> pa je le napad na CBC
<Aseq> http://netifera.com/research/poet/PaddingOracleBHEU10.pdf
<Grumpek> in zato se lahko razbija sam protokol
<Grumpek> ja bo neki takega
<CrazyLemon> The underlying “cryptographic padding oracle” exploited in that attack isn't an issue in their current research.
<Grumpek> mogoce ni, sam zadeva podobno deluje
<Grumpek> ce gledas prvih par slidov
<Sky[x]> evo nastavu opero na 1.2 :)
<Grumpek> jaz tut
<Grumpek> sam za banko bo pa se vedno lisica :)
<CrazyLemon> js nisem..bom kr firefox pridno uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> ker itak sm porabu plačo in ni več nič na računu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> crazy a nis kupu pol enga kompa ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sm
<Sky[x]> kaj si pol kupu ?
<CrazyLemon> sestavu sm si ga na sestavi.si :)
<Sky[x]> kisto ?
<CrazyLemon> amd apu quad core..4gb rama..pa 1tb disk
<Grumpek> cedno :)
<CrazyLemon> za tist dnar..pa za moje potrebe...več kot dovolj :)
<CrazyLemon> no..ni več kot dovolj..ampak dovolj :D
<Grumpek> ja ni slaba kistica :)
<Sky[x]> nice
<Grumpek> jaz pa se kar intela furam :D
<Sky[x]> jao jast bi tud su mal zapravlat pa sem gorenc: :D
<Sky[x]> zunanji disk, pa en monitor, pa kabli za monitor, pa usb kluck, pa telefon
<Grumpek> :D
<Sky[x]> pa smo na 500 eur :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek intel je mikaven..sam predrag :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] 500€? a to sam telefon? :))
<Grumpek> jaz nimam izbire ;)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek hm? :) do explain..kdo za vraga te tak matra in sili k intelu..pa ne rečt da žena :D
<Sky[x]> aja sej res brz telefona eh
<Grumpek> ne steve :D
<CrazyLemon> aaaaah
<CrazyLemon> the evil steve
<Grumpek> da da
<Grumpek> kak prasec je
<Sky[x]> 250 ekran, 33 kabl, 15 eur usb, 130 zunanji disk + 300 telefon
<CrazyLemon> ma madrfakr je ta steve
<Grumpek> sam res
<Grumpek> bo treba red nardit
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej ene par dni zapored so bili kul dokumentarci
<CrazyLemon> download : the true story ...
<Sky[x]> najbolj nujn bi rabu zunanji disk pa usb a backupe delat :)
<CrazyLemon> med drugim je bil tudi steve omenjen
<CrazyLemon> pa google, MS, yahoo,excite etc
<CrazyLemon> kr zanimivi...opisuje njihove začetke
<Grumpek> sej so vsi isti :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kako so kradli ideje etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grumpek> sam vseeno so frajerji
<Sky[x]> ej dons je tok v pizdi gospodarstvo da ....
<Grumpek> kavboji v kameni dobi racunalnistva
<Sky[x]> najboljs da si ga u izi uzames pa gres v tople kraje pa tm delas da mas za prezvet
<Grumpek> zaka ?
<Grumpek> a ti kaj fali ?
<CrazyLemon> itak da mu fali
<Grumpek> ce lahko 500e zapravis za hobi ti ze ne more nic falit
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> zunanji disk, pa en monitor, pa kabli za monitor, pa usb kluck, pa telefon
<CrazyLemon> vidiš kaj vse mu fali
<Grumpek> :D
<CrazyLemon> v toplih krajih bi to zastonj dobu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grumpek> tam dobis se brezplacno malarijo
<Grumpek> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> podarjenemu konju se ne gleda v zobe Grumpek !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> podarjeni kugi tut ne :)
<Sky[x]> podarjenga konja fajn na tegnes :)
<Grumpek> podarjen konj je dober sam za salame
<CrazyLemon> dobr ti  zoofil...ti bi vsako žval nategnu
<Grumpek> nihce pri zdravi pameti ti ne senka zdravega konja
<Sky[x]> lol zoofil haha
<nafisa> ti neki povem? tale pa ni zoofil
<nafisa> ker je reku, da je konj dober sam za salame
<Sky[x]> orsefil ?
<Sky[x]> horsefil
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, spet si neki pobexlu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa dej ti pust mumila..skyu sm govoru ne pa Grumpeku
<nafisa> a Sky[x] je zoofil?
<nafisa> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<nafisa> Sky[x], nisem vedla
<nafisa> kero animal pa preferiraš za to?
<Grumpek> lol... Sky[x] zaka te ze majo na tapeti ?
<nafisa> ker ga je CrazyLemon proglasil za zoofila :D
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> ej pr nas iscemo lektorja za revije a je kdo zainteresiran ?
<Grumpek> kake recije ? :D
<Grumpek> revije
<nafisa> Sky[x], kolk plačate?
<nafisa> :D
<Sky[x]> ej nv
<nafisa> a ti sploh kaj veš?
<Sky[x]> sam vem da je na studentu ze oglas pa da folk hod na teste
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> jst bom čez en teden na zavodu
<CrazyLemon> teste? :)
<Sky[x]> dobis nei za popravt en text al kva
<Sky[x]> to ni moj del tko da nv :D
<nafisa> lektorirala sem že tolk projektnih nalog pa esejev pa spisov ... da mi skos ušesa ven leze
<nafisa> ni čudn, da imam priporočilo zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sončna uprava? a ne greš na pedagoško?
<nafisa> not jet
<Grega> hollaaaaaa!
<Grega> Please allow me to introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and taste... :)
<Grega> Pleased to meet you, Hope you guess my name!
<lynxlynxlynx> george
<Grega> gregory
<Sky[x]> ola amigos
<Sky[x]> karamba :D
<Grega> speedy?
<camilleqco> aj ji ji
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahGOz9-bxtQ <-- :)
<Pepelka> uogb   melange      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> na žalost ni nobenega dobrega koncertnega posnetka
<Grega> ql :>
<Grega> Sky[x]: a sledis kaj kdaj bo kak nov iphone/mb?
<Sky[x]> MBP naj bi zdj prsli
<CrazyLemon> a niso že?
<CrazyLemon> sm jih že vidu v reklami
<Sky[x]> k bojo novi proci spet
<CrazyLemon> bigbang če se ne motim
<Sky[x]> crazy ket ?
<CrazyLemon> al comshop
<CrazyLemon> al harvey norman
<CrazyLemon> ena reklama je bla k so omenjal nove MBP
<CrazyLemon> ki so dost hitrejši kot stari
<CrazyLemon> ker imajo...
<CrazyLemon> DUAL CORE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> DUAL CORE ? :D
<Grega> DUAL CORE!
<Grega> DUAL...
<Grega> ...CORE!
<CrazyLemon> DU
<CrazyLemon> AL!
<Grega> CORE!
<Sky[x]> aja ni c2d ampak je DU :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj js vem kaj je..js ko vidim ceno takoj glavo stran obrnem :D
<Sky[x]> toj res fun se pol leta nimam kompa pa je ze old :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak seriously.. Grega te zanimajo ubuntu urice?
<Grega> aja saj res..
<Grega> petek?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej ne boš organiziral ne nič..sam sedel boš tam pa gledal v luft
<Grega> cips?
<CrazyLemon> Grega petek ja..ob 18.00?
<Grega> kje?
<Sky[x]> kje ?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne vem..ker BigWhale noče predlagat placa.. Kami_ me itak ma na ignore
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..lahk predlagaš kak plac v centru
<Grega> katerem centru?
<CrazyLemon> kok centrov pa mate v mestu?
<CrazyLemon> ponavad je en center mesta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]>  v lj ?
<Grega> a mb
<CrazyLemon> ja mb ja..sej si iz mb
<CrazyLemon> če bi mislu za KP bi že omenu kp
<Grega> torej, jaz, kami in bw? jaz bi raje videl, da bi se vsiskup dobili, lahko tud v lj
<CrazyLemon> Grega + še par jih pride..mogoče eden ali dva
<CrazyLemon> jah..to bo tudi kmalu..
<Grega> jaz bi vseeno raje sel tud do lj, ce nas bo tam +10
<CrazyLemon> (release party 11.10)
<Grega> kot pa trije v mb
<CrazyLemon> em..ne..ne bo jih +10 v LJ
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> če bodo štirje bo kul :D
<Grega> ..
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..verjetno vas bo največ v MB :)
<CrazyLemon> ~5
<CrazyLemon> torej..ne bit party pooper :D
<Grega> pridem, poopnem, grem
<CrazyLemon> thats the ubuntu spirit!
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/gk5fh.png
<CrazyLemon> oh incredimail
<CrazyLemon> looked so nice..but total bullshit
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..ju3 pride pe ce!
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> nek hocjo met potrditev placila oziroma originalni odrezek ali potrdilo o ivrseni transakciji
<Sky[x]> aja eh ok
<Sky[x]> ke ste chrome pičkice
<Sky[x]> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=90392
<Pepelka> Issue 90392 -  chromium -  No TLS 1.2 (SHA-2) Support -  An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<Sky[x]> se 1.2 tls ne podpirate :P
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-22
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, če boš kaj v MB zrihtal dodaj med novice not
<nafisa> mejdun ... to so že tatretje posodobitve, ko moram reštartat komp
<CrazyLemon> torej dva iz FB prideta na ubuntu urice v MB
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa ni bigwhalea da mu težim
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 91543.271525] FAT: Filesystem error (dev sdb1)
<CrazyLemon> [91543.271533]     fat_free_clusters: deleting FAT entry beyond EOF
<CrazyLemon> [91543.271539]     File system has been set read-only
<CrazyLemon> fcking usb ključki
<CrazyLemon> ne gre pa da ga je...
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lahko bi povabu strauski-ja ter tistega druzga
<CrazyLemon> pazkota na ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> ker tko nama floodata forum :P
<CrazyLemon> nam*
<andrejz> se vsaj kaj dogaja
<andrejz> samo je pa res verjetno njuna težava drugje
<andrejz>  :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo kako iščejo študente za marketing in nato napišejo "urna postavka 6€/h - 3.3€/h "   wtf :)
<tr43nd1> js grem pa danes k frendu in k njegovi babnci in njunim 4 otrokom
<CrazyLemon> privat ubuntu urice? :D
<tr43nd1> neki so winse sklumpal.....
<tr43nd1> pa bom probo nardit dual boot z ubuntu 11.04
<tr43nd1> bom vido kok jim sede ubuntu
<tr43nd1> 6 ljudi, pa en komp, kr zajeban to
<tr43nd1> morm scajtoma eno kiblo skup spravit da bojo otroc imel svoj komp
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst ~/.mozilla/firefox folder je več k 600MB velik
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da je ff tako počasn
<andrejz> tr43nd1 rajš jim daj 11.10 beta 2 bo po moje boljše delal
<tr43nd1> hm, ga se nimam
<CrazyLemon> te spletne trgovine res niso resne
<CrazyLemon> pošljejo mi paket z odkupnino
<CrazyLemon> čeprav sm js že isti dan ko sm naroču, to tudi plačal
<CrazyLemon> in zdej poštar mi ne more dat paketa - ker pač želi odkupnino
<tr43nd1> kruto
<andrejz> tr43nd1, danes izide
<andrejz> vmesnik je bolj dodelan
<tr43nd1> aha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sidobil končno ta pc now al kaj?!
<andrejz> ej CrayLemon bomo kak meeting imel?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je očitno dobu pc in je močno zatopljen v sestavljanje:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne vem če se bova midva vidla danes :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> te spletne trgovine res niso resne
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pošljejo mi paket z odkupnino
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> čeprav sm js že isti dan ko sm naroču, to tudi plačal
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in zdej poštar mi ne more dat paketa - ker pač želi odkupnino
<CrazyLemon> zdej tip kliče na pošto v koper da zrihtajo to
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bi meli ja...recimo 27.9
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
 * sasa84 zajaha CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> baba nehi!
<tr43nd1> :) ) )
<CrazyLemon> k drugač bo šiba pela!
<sasa84> tr43nd1, veš...sej to se sam dela :P
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon, a tud ti si za take umazane igrce ;)
<tr43nd1> ?
<sasa84> oh...spank me, daddy...
<sasa84> ;)
<tr43nd1> 100 ljudi 100 cudi....
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd1 a vidiš ti to..pa to nemoreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> sam bi se jahale pa spankale.....KAJ PA LJUBEZEN?????
<tr43nd1> 100 bab... neskoncne moznosti
<CrazyLemon> where is the love??????????!!!!!????????
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<tr43nd1> :) ) )
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej te mam rada :P
<sasa84> čeprou si tko kt big foot...sam je zihr tud big foot simptičn, taka prjazna žverca :D
<sasa84> http://dominvrt.si/clanek/rubrika/dobro-je-vedeti/ta-cudezna-limona.html
<Pepelka> Čudežna moč limone - Dominvrt.si
<sasa84> oj andrejz :)
<tr43nd1> ja dolocene stvari skup potegne ce so prevelike...
<alyosha> hahah CrazyLemon hudi so hudi:D
<sasa84> jah...to pa ne vem :P
<sasa84> men se ni še nč skrčl :P
<alyosha> samo sj iz pošte pokličejo gor pa bo
<alyosha> kjesi sasa84
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ljoškoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alyosha> in CrazyLemon ne ti meni da te nebo
<alyosha> ker bomo pripeljali srečanje tebi na dom čene:D
<alyosha> kva je zdj šaši
<alyosha> as kj pridna
 * sasa84 skoči alyosha v objem in ga cmokne na lipčka... zraven ponudi še krofka
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol...resno..komaj ob 4ih dobim pc..če ga dobim
<CrazyLemon> dokler ga zrihtam in to
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> zmeni se to z adnrejem tu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je rekla sasa84 da bo pršla v kp
<alyosha> boš zvečer sestavljal jebemte
<CrazyLemon> ker itak v postojni ne bo nobenga
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ma kašne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kdaj zvečer mona..če verjetno delam jutri
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je pa reku, d te bo sliku alyosha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon da se narišeš dol ker te moram sturit u bowlinu:D
<alyosha> bowlingu:D
<alyosha> sasa84 kaj bo pa z sliko delaw?
<alyosha> jz rabim 2 slike za upis
<alyosha> lahko da meni
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, sej to ne bo težko,d ga premagaš :P
<sasa84> tak vrabček kt CL še kugle na dvigne :P
<alyosha> uglavnem CrazyLemon ne se norca delat pa 17:45 da si tu
<alyosha> ane
<sasa84> pa pustmo ob strani Å¡e druge dvige :P
<sasa84> balinanje itd ;)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha we will see
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> boš vidu ti we will see
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morš bit u kp...tko kt alyosha reče
<alyosha> pa tudi če dobiš ob 4h pc
<alyosha> do 5h 45 ma da je sestavljen in online
<alyosha> al si amater:D
<sasa84> alyosha, in pol je on kao en frijevc a? :P
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ah...
<alyosha> andrejz povej CrazyLemon da mora prit ne pa neki da se bo igral z pcjem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tip me zdej kliče in pravi da bom lahko danes preuzeu  paket na pošti :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da..če bom lahko prevzel paket zdej ko grem na pošto plačat položnico
<CrazyLemon> pol se vidiva zvečer
<CrazyLemon> če ne...
<CrazyLemon> boš pač punco peljau na bowling :D
<alyosha> jao jao nobene resnosti
<CrazyLemon> js sm čist resan!
<CrazyLemon> obljubam!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> res res
<alyosha> razočaro si me
<alyosha> potpuno
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ajde teči na pošto
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> kaj booz. ne bo danes
<alyosha> ehh
<CrazyLemon> ne bom zdej Å¡ou
<CrazyLemon> moram malce počakat ane!
<alyosha> pa si reku kdaj da prideš
<alyosha> kaj jim ni jasno
<andrejz> ej CL kaj je z mariborčani?
<alyosha> kaj to u Å¡alari tu a?
<CrazyLemon> ma ko stara pokliče da je končala
<CrazyLemon> andrejz vidiš kaj je z njimi bigwhalea ni.. Kami_ je tiho... Grega gleda myfreecams ..in to je to
<CrazyLemon> noben pa ne želi predlagat placa
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne..v kp..kaka Å¡alara :)
<alyosha> sepravi so usi neka crazyjeva liga
<alyosha> ccc
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jooooj, jst bi mogla sobo pospravt...
<sasa84> drgač bom mogla spet proteus klicat, d pofotkajo novo vrsto...
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo pogledat če je pe ce na pošti in pripravljen za prevzem
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<nafisa> a koga zanimajo fotke Å¡tikelcev? smo imeli ta vikend fotkanje pa jih je kr nekej
<tr43nd1> ka je to?
<nafisa> Å¡tikle?
<nafisa> čeveljci
<tr43nd1> aja
<sasa84> Å¡tiklc je pa komad :P
<tr43nd1> ja
<sasa84> tr43nd1, mel so tekmovanje kdo ma najbolš home made japonke
<tr43nd1> ahhha
 * sasa84 useka nafisa po riti
<nafisa> auuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> ja kr tul, sj maš za kej ;)
<tr43nd1> :)
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> kaj tr43nd1, a je treba tud tebe? :P
<sasa84> dolgčas mi je...lohk bi se šli kej igrat... kaj mislš nafisa ?
<nafisa> ja, loh, ja
<sasa84> maš kšno posebno igrco v mislih?
<nafisa> skrivalnce
<nafisa> un, ko zgubi, ga loh našeškaš
<nafisa> ti posodim bič :D
<sasa84> ok, jst sm za
<tr43nd1> :)
<skyx-mobile> a je kšna opcija da v konzoli zbrišem 3 vrstice, da ne rabm en pa po en znak brisat ?
<nafisa> ne da bi vedla
<Aseq> a to imas ukaz tako dolg?
<nafisa> probi Ctrl+Shift+puščica nazaj
<skyx-mobile> da mas odprt editor nano pa bi rad zbrisal 2 vrstice
<Aseq> meh kupi si vim
<nafisa> kupi :D
<Aseq> d3 puscica gor
<skyx-mobile> ctrl +k je v nano :P
<nafisa> ok ... pol pa tko, ne
<nafisa> Nikoli se ne smej ciganu na biciklu, mogoče je na tvojem.
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> Moški v lekarni: “Kondome, prosim” -Lekarnarica: “A dam vrečko zraven?”-Moški: “Ne, ni treba. Ni tolk grda”.
<skyx-mobile> ma kdo od Grega Å¡tevilko ?
<skyx-mobile> nujno jo rabim
<skyx-mobile> naj me klikne na privat ko bo tukaj Grega pod nujno !
<CrazyTrouble> emmm
<CrazyTrouble> ne dela mi dvd/cd player!
<lynxlynxlynx> premal ga plačaš!
<CrazyTrouble> jao
<CrazyTrouble> pa lučka sveti
<CrazyTrouble> dela pa ne!
<CrazyTrouble> mislim..zasveti ko pritisnem na gumb
<CrazyTrouble> kaka ideja?
<lynxlynxlynx> a pladenj ne gre ven? lahko probaš tisti ročni iglični override
<CrazyTrouble> ne gre ne
<CrazyTrouble> če bi lahk pršu do njega bi probal
<CrazyTrouble> bah!
<alyosha> CrazyTrouble
<alyosha> ee
<alyosha> si usposobu cd/dvd stvor
<CrazyTrouble> alyosha..ne vem če mi bo uspelo!
<CrazyTrouble> ne :(
<alyosha> pa lahko je zjeban
<CrazyTrouble> pa tudi alternative cd rabim
<alyosha> katero verzijo?
<CrazyTrouble> ker opensource driverji ne workajo
<CrazyTrouble> in mi sploh noče bootat
<CrazyTrouble> v ubuntu
<alyosha> jz mam tu 11.04 alt x86
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> x64
<CrazyTrouble> sej lih to zdej downloadam
<alyosha> no jz mam na cdju:D
<CrazyTrouble> Å¡e 22min
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> se dobimo u tušcu
<CrazyTrouble> jebeš cd če meni cd ne worka :D
<alyosha> ker grem jz zdj do ludija
<alyosha> sj res:D
<alyosha> pa si probaw star cdrom?
<alyosha> ki dela sigurno
<CrazyTrouble> nisem nič
<alyosha> pa to bi bmogu prvo
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> se dobimo u tušu
<alyosha> ob 18:00!
<alyosha> lahko 5min prej tudi
<alyosha> ane
<CrazyTrouble> počakaj me spodaj
<alyosha> zgoraj?
<CrazyTrouble> pred vrati
<alyosha> 3. nadstropje
<CrazyTrouble> kot bodyguard
<alyosha> parking
<CrazyTrouble> zakaj 3. ??
<alyosha> vedno fraj
<alyosha> takoj pri vratih
<CrazyTrouble> pa tudi prvo je vedno fraj mona
<alyosha> rajsi se peljes 20m vec kot hodiš:D
<alyosha> ja ma pokl moraš gor se vozit še
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> se dobimo gor pri bowlingu
<CrazyTrouble> ajde mona
<alyosha> ajde
<CrazyTrouble> če se spomnem se dobimo
<CrazyTrouble> če ne
<CrazyTrouble> ko te šiša
<CrazyTrouble> :D
<alyosha> da te nebi prišu iskat jz na vrata
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> bom šiniši reku da te privlečedol:D
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> "
<alyosha> !="!I?
<duskala> fantje cez dobre pol ure grem od doma na lokacijo uric torej v bit center :)
<duskala> vse je postimano tko da ce mate se kak zadnji napotek kr na plan
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bit agresiven :)
<duskala> ja
<duskala> sprosceno
<andrejz> moj nasvet - u izi :=)
<Aseq> kako zgledajo te urice? a to se splaca it?
<CrazyTrouble> pejt pogledat pa boš vidu kako zgledajo ter ali se splača it :D
<andrejz> plačal ti ne bo noben, tako da ne em če se splača :P
<andrejz> Aseq kam bi pa Å¡el?
<Aseq> a kje pa so? ce razumem ne samo v lj?
<andrejz> novice, novice beri :)
<Aseq> hm, ce bi bi Postojna... se najblizje mi je
<andrejz> pol se splača. boš sašo spoznal :P
<sasa84> kdo pride u postojno???
<andrejz> mi volku, saša na ircu  :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ej, kdo pride? :D
<andrejz> Aseq mroda
<Aseq> nisem rekel da pridem
<andrejz> morda
<sasa84> dj Aseq prid... d ne bom sama :(
<andrejz> saj ne boš sama
<sasa84> itak d bom...halo andrejz :P
<Aseq> a to zgleda tako: http://www.anewdayanewdawn.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/geek-party.jpg ?
<andrejz> čak ti bo saša kako svojo fotko poslala, boš takoj za :P
<sasa84> looooool
<sasa84> ne Aseq ...kofe bova spila, to je to ;)
<Aseq> mah, potem ni zame
<andrejz> kofe al koke
<andrejz> ?
<Grumpek> lol
<andrejz> pol pa v LJ prid, mi bomo pir pil (razen nafisa)
<sasa84> Aseq, od kod pa si?
<nafisa> ammmmm
<Aseq> podnanos ( se kar blizu vipave )
<nafisa> jst ziher ne bom pira pila, ja :D
<sasa84> dj Aseq ne bit prpa :P
<sasa84> zdj bi mogu ti že it!!!
<sasa84> :D
<Aseq> gledam, kje je ta tandem. ne poznam lih postojne.
<sasa84> lohk te počakam kje :P
<RogergR> Zakaj me je začela USB hitrost nalaganja jebat  in to kar naenkart :(!!???
<Grumpek> to da pijes kavo z ZENSKO na LINUX meetingu... priceless :)
<RogergR> kdo ve
<sasa84> Grumpek, to so besede!
<Grumpek> skoda sam da mam do postojne 2h+ voznje :D
<sasa84> :S
<Grumpek> ja zivimo bogu za leđima
<andrejz> postojna = metropola
<andrejz> od kod pa si Grumpek?
<Grumpek> koroska
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> Aseq, dj no prid... sm si oblekla tako majčko, d je spodi vidt :P
<sasa84> sej ni...sam ne mu tega povedat :P
<Grumpek> ja 40min do avtoceste cez nase super ovinke :D
<andrejz> lol, bom še jaz v postojno pršel :)
<duskala> nc grem pocal prot dol se lahko kaj kasneje tipkamo bye
<andrejz> ajde
<andrejz> mejte se
<sasa84> fantje dejte no... ženska na ubuntu uricah... tega svet še ni doživu..pridte v postojno in doživimo skupaj! :D
<Aseq> to je blizu tega http://odpiralnicasi.com/spots/tus-market-postojna-ulica-f-smrduja-4a165c2a78 ?
<andrejz> kar najboljš
<Pepelka> OC - Tuš market Postojna Ulica F.Smrduja - delovni čas, naslov, telefon
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> Aseq, sej te lohk kje počakam...pa pol za mano vozš
<Aseq> priblizno kje?
<sasa84> ti boš pršou po avtocesti a ne?
<Aseq> ne
<sasa84> po stari?
<Aseq> ja
<sasa84> am... a veš kje je porodnišnca v postojni?
<lynxlynxlynx> dobta se pr knjižnici, pa bo
<Grumpek> hmmm a kr ze porodnisnica... a nebi prvo na kavo sla ? :D
<sasa84> Grumpek, LOL
<nafisa> Grumpek, saj v LJ bom pa jst :P
<sasa84> rabm darovalca no :P
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> vela po posti ? :P :D
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<andrejz> lol
<sasa84> Grumpek, po hitri :P
<andrejz> grumpek prek faksa pošlji, bo prej
<sasa84> al pa dropbox :P
<andrejz> ej Grumpek a bi ti kaj prevajal ?
<Grumpek> lol :D
<Grumpek> se hecas ? :D
<Grumpek> ce grem jaz prevajat bos mel 3x tolk dela, da bos popravu za mano :D
<andrejz> jaz to čist resno mislim
<andrejz> ah sploh ni res
<andrejz> 2 tedna bo tako
<andrejz> ta tretji teden bom pa že v plusu
<andrejz> :)
<Grumpek> lej jaz razumem zadeve... vem kaj so in vem kaj pomenijo... v SLO pa jih niti povedat ne znam :D
<andrejz> zato mamo pa pojmovnik
<andrejz> lej, niti ena oseba od prevajalcev ni neki slavist al pa kaj
<andrejz> tako da smo vsi na istem
<andrejz> tud mene so popravljal na začetku ;)
<Grumpek> :)
<sasa84> andrejz, no shit!!
<andrejz> saj Å¡e zdaj kdaj :)
<Grumpek> ni cajta oz niti ni volje... mam poln k indijcev, ki znajo 5 besed anglesko pol pa se meni z njimi :)
<sasa84> dam Aseq cifro...pa tipo zgine :P
<Grumpek> boji se zensk :)
<andrejz> mogoče je pa samo simuliral da pride pa je samo cifro hotel :P
<sasa84> zdj morm pa jaz it :P
<sasa84> jah...na enmu parkirplacu ga morm počakat :P
<Grumpek> hmmm
<sasa84> mhmmmmmm
<andrejz> saša84
<andrejz> preverta da ni varnostnih kamer
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grumpek> ok zelen avto je moj... 2x potrkaj pol prisedi :P
<andrejz> za vsak slučaj :P
<nafisa> andrejz, pri borzi so :D
<sasa84> Grumpek, jaz bom v črnem vrjetn...al pa belm :P
<andrejz> ponoč so vsi črni
<sasa84> grrrr
<Grumpek> kaj bos mela crno alpa belo ?
<sasa84> avto :P
<Grumpek> :D
<sasa84> ne vem kerga bom uzela :D
<Grumpek> sem mislu da kaj druzga :)
<sasa84> pst
<Grumpek> aja tocno... no sej bom pol vidu :P
<nafisa> tačrnga strapona vzem
<Grumpek> to ja... un je totalno hud
<nafisa> a si ga že fasou? :D
<sasa84> lol
<Grumpek> ne sam sem od tebe cu, da je nor
<Grumpek> aja ups
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam jst ;)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/37588_vilfk/dscn2674.jpg
<sasa84> ga grem čakat :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1214-1: GIMP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1214-1/
<nafisa> tale je gor namontiran
<sasa84> čafčikaaaaaa
<nafisa> sem hotla napisat čafčiiiiiiii
<nafisa> pa je spizdila
<nafisa> ja, tačrn je full hud drugače, Grumpek
<Grumpek> jah kaj pa take macole kazes
<Grumpek> se konj bi se ustrasu :)
<nafisa> jst se nism ...
<nafisa> tko da ...
<Grumpek> hmmm
<nafisa> nič bat
<Grumpek> zdej ne vem... postonjska jama ali potocka zijalka ;)
<nafisa> sam ...
 * nafisa je prfuknena ... btw :D
<Grumpek> ja nisi edina :)
<nafisa> a si ti tut?
<Grumpek> jaz crkujem od smeha tlele :D
<nafisa> hudoooooooo
<nafisa> ja, jst pa klele :D
<nafisa> sva že 2 :D
<Grumpek> no bo se ker?
<Grumpek> da bomo skupno fukjeni :D
<nafisa> v glavnem ... jst ... ob 19h nekje ... na bavarcu
<Grumpek> se 2 fukjena pa mamo orgijo, kjer bomo lahka druzno fu...
<Sky[x]> lp
<Grumpek> evo ga :D
<Grumpek> prvi je ze tle
<Grumpek> nafisa: ne vem kje je bavarc :)
<Grumpek> v LJ sem bil like 1x
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> pa se to sluzbeno
<nafisa> Å¡koda
<andrejz> pol pa zadnji čas, da jo spoznaš a ne? :)
<nafisa> morš pridet še kdaj
<Sky[x]> bavarc oziroma bavarski dvor
<nafisa> ja, Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> a si s trolo ?
<Grumpek> mate kaj zanimivga v LJ ? :D
<nafisa> jaaa
<nafisa> mene :D
<Grumpek> hmmm to je vredno razmislit :)
<andrejz> lj grad pa zo
<andrejz> zoo
<nafisa> če že andrejz z njegovim prevajanjem ni zabavn :D
<nafisa> :P
<Grumpek> jaz mam tlele tut grad... tak zanimiv... razbojniki so nekoc gor ziveli :D
<andrejz> v lubljan maš pa mestno občino
<andrejz> pa še zdaj razbojniki gor živijo :P
<Grumpek> kaj je pol parlament :S
<nafisa> ko smo se vselili v dijaški dom v prvem letniku ... smo prvi letniki se vselili en dan prej ... drug dan pa so rekl, da gremo nekam ven, da se bojo še ostali letniki vselili v dom ... in tko nas pelejo v živalski dom ... kličem kolegico pa povem, da so nas pelal v zoo ... pa prbije kolegica: "a tok hitr al kaj?" :D
<nafisa> živalski vrt*
<Grumpek> LOOOL :D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha mona
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, mona :D
<CrazyMelon> tiho ti
<nafisa> nam tihoooooooooo
<Grumpek> ja nebo tiho
<nafisa> andrejz, a mormo prnest kompe s sabo?
<nafisa> jst hočem ubuntu nalepkoooooooooooooo
<andrejz> ne
<nafisa> za na pokrov netbooka
<andrejz> kaj je nimaš?
<nafisa> neeee
<nafisa> :'/
<Grumpek> jaz hocem netbooka :)
<andrejz> meni je dol padla
<nafisa> a pa maš kje te nalepke?
<nafisa> Grumpek, prideš pol mene gledat namest v zoo? :D
<CrazyMelon> a ma kdo od debelega (alyoshe) cifro
<nafisa> ammmmmm
<nafisa> čak, da pogledam
<CrazyMelon> nimas ti
<Sky[x]> grr Grega se ne javi na telefon :D
<CrazyMelon> nebi je tebi dal :)
<Grumpek> nafisa: itak... sam sele cez 2h, ker nimam helikopterja doma... je na remontu
<Sky[x]> ej ucer sem mel asusa
<Sky[x]> k ma zdravn se uno tipkovnco
<Sky[x]> lustna zadeva
<Sky[x]> pa gor android lavfa
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, nimam ... sorry :(
<andrejz> transformer
<CrazyMelon> transformer
<andrejz> prvi :p
<Sky[x]> jp
<andrejz> sky[x] prideš na urice
<nafisa> ja, pol pa Å¡tarti, Grumpek
<Sky[x]> kdaj ?
<nafisa> ob 19h
<CrazyMelon> js sm na telefonu :/
<Sky[x]> em kaj se pa dogaja dosn na uricah ?
<nafisa> pil ga bomo
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> ok tega pa ne smem
<nafisa> Grumpek, edin mi2 nauma ...
<nafisa> uni se ga naj napijejo
<Sky[x]> ne resno da vem ce grem kerp ol mrom takoj jet :)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> 19h
<Grumpek> ja mama kaj bolj pametnega za delat pol :)
<nafisa> cezar na bavarcu
<nafisa> itak, Grumpek
<Grumpek> ^^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: USB prepočasen  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5140/new/posts/
<andrejz> sky[x], saj ti lepo piše - http://www.ubuntu.si/novice/5135
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice
<andrejz> pač u izi meeting ob pijači
<andrejz> lahko pa se bomo tud kaj pametnega zmeni
<andrejz> zmenil
<andrejz> odvisno kok pira spijemo (več je pira, boljše ideje)
<andrejz> :P
<nafisa> andrejz,
<andrejz> jo?
<nafisa> mu že jst razlagam mal bl po kmečko
<nafisa> sošolci se bl štekajo pa to :D
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> nafisa
<andrejz> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<Sky[x]> sej kej ve kdo vse pride ?
<andrejz> pod hungary poglej
<Pepelka> System76 - Ubuntu Linux - Community - Free Stickers
<andrejz> najboljš da tja pošlješ
<andrejz> sky[x] nikoli se ne ve :)
<andrejz> ko je bilo to še prevajalsko pivo sem malo folk prepričeval
<andrejz> pa nikoli jih ni prišlo toliko kot je reklo da jih bo
<andrejz> je kakšen k je rekel da ne bo
<andrejz> saj tud če smo samo mi trije al ni dost luštno ? :) - sicer je še nekaj več ljudi najavljenih kljub temu, da nisem spraševal naokoi ampak veš pa ne
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> no ja mene nav da navte prevec v pricakovanjih :D
<andrejz> dej no dej
<andrejz> pa ne boš sošolke na cedilu pustil
<Sky[x]> najprej zdravje
<Sky[x]> ne mislm bit tam ce me glava boli pa se vse bom nalezu :S
<Sky[x]> pa tud crknen sem ze dons res
<Sky[x]> sej izgovor je dost :D
<andrejz> sky[x] naj ti bo
<andrejz> ampak naslednjič moraš met opravičilo od zdravnika s sabo :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grumpek> nc folks... bezim jaz... mejte se fajn
<andrejz> ajde
<nafisa> ajd
<nafisa> čafčiiiii
<nafisa> Grumpek, prbež v LJ
<nafisa> dons bom clo modrc mela
<andrejz> opa :)
<nafisa> lih s sašo govorila
<nafisa> je rekla, da to pa le ...
<nafisa> da bomo čimveč jih pridobil :D
<andrejz> hehe
<andrejz> jaz tud grem
<andrejz> grem Å¡e na en burek prej, da ne bo lakote pol
<andrejz> ajde
<jodlajodla> oo
<lynxlynxlynx> xx
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<CrazyLemon> ste vsi bli na UU?
<lynxlynxlynx> a so že mim? mal optimizma pa mej
<CrazyLemon> eni so začeli ob 18.00
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ti nisi Å¡el nikamor ?? :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> glede cd/dvd roma
<CrazyLemon> kabli so bli krivi
<CrazyLemon> sm jih dal bl not pa laufa vse
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<nafisa> kje je zdej Sky[x] ???
<nafisa> skyx-mobile, kje siiiii???????
<nafisa> čakamo te
<nafisa> veliki modri delfin ::D
<Kami_> BigWhale, Grega: kaj zaj, bi priso jutri kdo na 'ubuntu urice'?
<BigWhale> ja, jaz naceloma lahko pridem, sam se mormo zment kje pa kdaj
<BigWhale> :)
<Kami_> k, da vidimo ce Grega tud lahko
<nafisa> zvlečta ga
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1215-1: APT vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1215-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> pof.... ATI !
<CrazyMelon> in ubuntu!
<CrazyMelon> bigwhale..ste dolocli kraj uric?
<CrazyMe21> a ma kdo kako idejo zakaj mi noce bootat v recovery mode?
<CrazyLemon> za popizdit
<lynxlynxlynx> dej v grubu init=/bin/bash pa na roke usposobi
<CrazyLemon> ma ustavi si pri Loading ...
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kako 'debugat'
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi pri alternative namestitvi
<CrazyLemon> mi zateži pri postopku namestitve dodatne prog. opreme
<CrazyLemon> in pravi da ni mogoče do konca naredit tega postopka
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm to delal z 11.10
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntugenius.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/recovery-mode.png?w=500&h=278
<CrazyLemon> do tega zaslona da pridem
<CrazyLemon> bi blo mega
<CrazyLemon> ma ne pridem :/
<lynxlynxlynx> dej kak bl enostaven livecd not
<CrazyLemon> moram downloadat
<lynxlynxlynx> se ti nič ne valja okoli?
<lynxlynxlynx> nekam čudno pospravljeno maš
<CrazyLemon> se mi
<CrazyLemon> samo noben alternative cd
<CrazyLemon> 9.04 pa nima "rescue" featurea
<CrazyLemon> http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1109183-LI-MACO2160536
<Pepelka> OpenBenchmarking.org - maco Benchmarks
<CrazyLemon> kako je temu uspelo?!?! :S
<CrazyLemon> res upam da me sam 11.10 je..
<CrazyLemon> če ne ..bo treba (bog ne daj) dat windows gor :(
<CrazyLemon> duskala: kok vas je bilo
<duskala> zamimivo kako je potekalo
<duskala> za uub
<duskala> ib
<duskala> ubuntu ni blo niti enga
<CrazyLemon> super :D
<duskala> pol sm pregovoru par folka iz madzarskega vecera in jim naredu kratko predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> tudi v KP sva bila samo js pa alyosha
<duskala> tko da je ene 5 ljudi dobilo kratko predstavitev namizja
<duskala> mam ene 20 fotk
<duskala> neki je vseeno blo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat..to ni ravno point ubuntu uric..ampak ok :)
<duskala> vem vem the ni blo niti enga hhehe
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110922_191204.jpg
<duskala> to je v kopru fotka ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<duskala> cak bom jst skopiral fotke iz fotkica
<duskala> da vidim kake so
<duskala> neki je dobrih ker je en kolega ki se spozna mal bol fotkal z mojim fotkicem
<CrazyLemon> to je s telefonom slikano :D
<duskala> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nafisa..a si bila na UU?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> lih dam prišla
<CrazyLemon> je bil kdo nov al same znane face
<CrazyLemon> torej ti pa andrej :D
<nafisa> ammmmm
<nafisa> jst, matej, andrej, robi, danijel pa še en ... pišuka, kako mu je že ime ...
<nafisa> en, k je že neki prevaju, no
<CrazyLemon> oh..torej vas je blo neki
<nafisa> primož
<nafisa> hehe ... dobr, da nam je vsem fotko poslal :D
<nafisa> da so od vseh imena not :D
<CrazyLemon> no pokaž
<nafisa> neeee, ne pokažeeeeeeeeem
 * nafisa zlobno pokaže jezik CrazyLemon -u
<nafisa> kolko vas je blo v kopru?
<CrazyLemon> prav
<CrazyLemon> pa ti js ne pokazem kako alyosha bowla
<CrazyLemon> ne povem
<nafisa> jst sem povedala, mona!
<duskala> jst mam ene 20 fotk
<duskala> zdej sm jih dal na disk
<duskala> 5 ljudi
<nafisa> kje to?
<duskala> črnomelj
<nafisa> lepo lepo
<duskala> sam to so bli slucajno naslednje urice pride prav folk
<duskala> dans niso mogli
<nafisa> hahaha ... kaka sem na fotki ... ne me j**** :D buahahahaha
<duskala> bom dal fotke na site pa vam dam link ok
<duskala> na smekout.com
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/45292_gggpx/UU22sep2011-2.jpg
<nafisa> bo ok, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> samo so tile tapravi kroniki :D
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> pivo, pivo, pivo, pivo, sok, voda :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110922_191204.jpg
<CrazyLemon> naj vsem JASNO IN GLASNO POVEM DA JE ALYOSHA VEDNO  ZGUBU
<nafisa> dej nooooo
<nafisa> pšššššttttttt
<nafisa> ne morš to na javnega pisat
<nafisa> bogi joškoooooooo :(
<nafisa> samo zgleda, ko da je brez ene noge :D
<CrazyLemon> tip je bil v elementu :D
<nafisa> kolk cajta ste pa bli, CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro urco
<nafisa> samo?
<nafisa> mi smo bli skor 3 ure
<CrazyLemon> tolko je pač bowling..za 1 uro plačaš
<nafisa> al kolk že
<CrazyLemon> vi ste kroniki
<CrazyLemon> midva nisva
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> 19 ... 20 je ena, 21 je 2 ... 22 je 3 ... 23 je 4 ...
<nafisa> 3 ure pa pol
<nafisa> aha, sama sta bla
<nafisa> pa se ne morta glih gledat dolg :D hahaha
<nafisa> Dva polža zajahata želvo pa eden reče drugemu:
<nafisa> Drži se, letelo bo ko hudič!
<CrazyLemon> #1 root #3 home #2 swap
<CrazyLemon> ignore it
<nafisa> hu hes tu ignor it?
<duskala> http://www.smekout.com/image/tid/7
<Pepelka> Ubuntu urice Črnomelj 22_09_2011 | smekout.com
<duskala> kak komentar ce se komu da pogledat hehe mislm tle na irc hehe
<duskala> na prvi fotki jst in moj sef hehe
<CrazyLemon> bejbo vidim! bejbo!
<duskala> on in pol sm mel kratko predsavitev parim folku 11.04
<duskala> ja ja prov si vidu hehe
<duskala> mogoc bo instalirala je rekla :
<CrazyLemon> no...komentar: drugic vec slik bejbe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<duskala> hehe
<duskala> spili smo vsi folki 20 laskih in 5 litrov moje pive
<duskala> in pojeli golaz hehe
<CrazyLemon> tapravi belokranjci :D
<duskala> to je mel en madzar ki dela na ricu
<CrazyLemon> čudno da niste pil metliške črnine :D
<nafisa> pametna ugotovitev:
<duskala> vina je blo sam sam piva ocitno hehe
<nafisa> ”Prepričan sem, da če tvoja ekipa zabije en gol, potem jih mora nasprotnikova dva, če želi zmagati!”
<nafisa> tazadnja slika mi je všeč :)
<duskala> predzanja je pa moj kolega s katerim misliva met skup mahjonngg turnirje
<duskala> on konca v 2 minute :=
<nafisa> wowwwww
<nafisa> ok ... kaj sploh jst to Å¡pilam
<nafisa> mam 6 minut rekord
<nafisa> sam igram 1x na 4 mesece :D
<duskala> jst nism ze par let hehe
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> post napisan danes
<nafisa> v:
<nafisa> MicrosoftInternetExplorer4
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110922_191146.jpg
<CrazyLemon> TIP JE  ZGUBU
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> o marija
<nafisa> dej, CrazyLemon noooooooo ... sm rekla, da ne na javnem
<nafisa> bogi bogi joškoooo
<CrazyLemon> aja..a sm omenu da sm igral prvic bowling????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> kako ti je blo?
<CrazyLemon> kr kul..mal prehitro vse skupi :)
<nafisa> no, boš pa drugič bl prov
<nafisa> pa si vzel čas
<CrazyLemon> več bi nas moglo bit..pa bi šlo bl počasi :)
<nafisa> k sem delala v eni firmi ... so skos hodl na bowling ... jst pa nisem ponavad mela časa ... pol po enem letu sem pa rekla, da pač grem, ko jebe vse ostalo ... pol sem pa taglavnega direktorja stegnla, ko je mel največ podpisanih pogodb pa vodilni v vsem pa ne vem kaj še vse ...
<nafisa> pa ponavad je zmagoval ta
<nafisa> m
<duskala> http://www.smekout.com/node/107
<Pepelka> Ubuntu urice prvič v Črnomlju | smekout.com
<lynxlynxlynx> lord of the rings scena :)
<duskala> evo se tole napisal
<CrazyLemon> objavi link v ubuntu.si novici
<CrazyLemon> !forum vseslovenske ubuntu urice
<Pepelka> Vseslovenske Ubuntu urice (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5135/
<CrazyLemon> kle :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk folk prečekira
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk tudi na facebooku objaviš :)
<nafisa> ”Argentina ne bo igrala na Euro 2000, saj prihaja iz Južne Amerike.”
<nafisa> Kevin Keegan, bivši angleški selektor.
<nafisa> ”Nismo jih podcenjevali. Bili so precej boljši, kot smo pričakovali.”
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu instaliran!
<CrazyLemon> a upgrejdam 10.4.3 na 10.10 in nato na 11.04 ? :)
<duskala> sm dal na vas facebook zid link
<nafisa> zlat si, duskala
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne splača se ...
<nafisa> formatiraj pa na novo dej gor 11.10 beta 2
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> noče
<CrazyLemon> sm že probal
<duskala> nafisa trudimo se neki
<nafisa> Dve babici se pogovarjata:  Prva pravi: Moj vnuk je čisto nor. Celo noč sedi pred računalnikom, tolče po tipkovnici, nekaj govori računalniku, telefonska linija ni nikoli prosta, nič ne bo iz njega… Druga pravi: Oh, moj bo pa zdravnik ali pa pilot, ga nočem vprašati, naj se sam odloči… Kako veš? vpraša >>una ta’prva<< Lej, vedno ko pridem v njegovo sobo, so injekcije vsepovsod, on pa se mirno obrne k meni in mi reče: Babi, a bi ti
<nafisa>  tut mal poletela…
<duskala> hehe
<duskala> babice ponavad zadnje popizdijo prej kake mamice hehe
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> ja, sam res
<nafisa> zato sem pa mela skos raje babi
<duskala> jst tud
<nafisa> Deklica v vrtcu je rekla fantku:
<nafisa> “Zdaj pa vem, zakaj ste dečki pri teku hitrejši od nas, deklic. Imate prestavno ročico in kroglične ležaje!”
<CrazyLemon> kje je andrejz ko ga človek potrebuje
<CrazyLemon> v 10.4.3 piše "Nadgrajevanje sistama Ubuntu v različico 10.10"
<nafisa> a se v 10.04 še išče buge?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne bi
<CrazyLemon> se je LTS
<nafisa> ah, ne maram 10.04
<nafisa> mail mu napiši
<CrazyLemon> to je problem
<CrazyLemon> ker nimam mail clienta kle
<CrazyLemon> in ne da se mi prek browserja
<CrazyLemon> ker se moram prijavit etc
<CrazyLemon> dej mu sam skopiraj tole v mail
<CrazyLemon> [00:12] <CrazyLemon> kje je andrejz ko ga človek potrebuje [00:13] <CrazyLemon> v 10.4.3 piše "Nadgrajevanje sistama Ubuntu v različico 10.10"
<nafisa> poslano
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bo spet recesija
 * CrazyLemon bere 24ur.com
<nafisa> a resesija bo zato, ker bereš 24ur.com?
<CrazyLemon> ne..recesija bo ker je wall street spet v rdečih številkah
<nafisa> ma, jebejo se naj
<nafisa> kaka recesija
<nafisa> spet se bojo filali tisti, ko že majo tako preveč ... najebali pa tisti, ki nimamo nič
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš kredita/leasinga
<CrazyLemon> pol se nimaš kaj sekirat
<Sky[x]> ce mas pa kej na bank se pa mas sekirat :)
<CrazyLemon> če je na NLBju se nimaš kaj za sekirat
<CrazyLemon> bo že država pokrila
<CrazyLemon> če je v kaki drugi pa se nimaš kaj sekirat..ker so drugi menagerji dosti bl sposobni kot NLBjevi
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a loh mal več ko 3 vrstice pastam? al morm v pastebin dat?
<CrazyLemon> managerji*
<CrazyLemon> kok je to mal vec
<nafisa> 5
<Sky[x]> sam fak SKB bankomat so skeniral kartice na presercu v LJ :S
<CrazyLemon> 5 je ok
<nafisa> - Kurt Cobain je umrl s 27 leti.
<nafisa> - Janis Joplin je umrla s 27 leti.
<nafisa> - Jimi Hendrix je umrl s 27 leti.
<nafisa> - Jim Morrison je umrl s 27 leti.
<nafisa> - Amy Winehouse je umrla s 27 leti.
<nafisa> Vse je to žalostno, ampak bodimo optimistični….
<nafisa> …čez 1 leto bo imel tudi Damjan Murko 27 let
<nafisa> aja, 7 :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vse lepo in prav..ampak murkota pa amy winehouse dat v Club 27
<CrazyLemon> to pa ni pravično do ostalih - pravih glasbenikov
<nafisa> ma dej ... nasmeju si se :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se pa ne bi??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..Å¡e 10min da mi zdownloada 10.10 pakete za upgrejd
<duskala> nc grem dol
<duskala> se beremo se
<nafisa> lepo se imej, duskala
<duskala> enako
<nafisa> papa
<duskala> bok
<CrazyLemon> zejen!
<CrazyLemon> brb
<CrazyLemon> Ogledi Prispevkov? 7.003
<CrazyLemon> v zadnjem mesecu na FB :)
<CrazyLemon> pa twitterju tut se mi zdi
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> jst mam pa 21 000 ogledov profila :D
<CrazyLemon> se je kr fajn zvišala cifra v zadnjem mesecu ja :)
<nafisa> sam ne tu :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo ti je izpisal to cifro? naj uganem..neuradna facebook aplikacija :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> w00t
<nafisa> je kr zanesljiv counter
<nafisa> pa ne na FB :D
<Sky[x]> pa ket je Grega pizda ?
<Sky[x]> jst ga bom za jajca prjav :>
<CrazyLemon> si ga klical?
<nafisa> Sky[x], to bi pa rada vidla :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa..fb aplikacije nimajo zanesljivega counterja...to je moj point :)
<CrazyLemon> ker fb ne daje drugim teh informacij
<nafisa> saj ni na FB, mona
<CrazyLemon> ja..si rekla že enkrat :)
<CrazyLemon> fak kok je fajn met quad core
<CrazyLemon> nadzornik sistema se mi Å¡e nikoli ni tako hitro odpru
<nafisa> ponovim ... ko zgleda, da hiter pozabiš :P
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e paketi se nadgrajujejo
<nafisa> str si že
<CrazyLemon> you have no idea :)
 * CrazyLemon ma ze sive lase
<Sky[x]> in vonju sonca se predajan in dotika si zelilis ..
<nafisa> brez heca ... jst si moje sive lase pulim ... jebat ga
<nafisa> Sky[x], kuga pa teb dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..ampak prehitr rastejo prasice
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<nafisa> ej, a saša se je že vrnla iz farovža?
<tr43nd> mene vplasas ?
<nafisa> ne, CrazyLemon -a in ostale
<CrazyLemon> sasa je danes bla kle gor
<tr43nd> sorry
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ja
<nafisa> when?
<nafisa> po 21h?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> prej
<CrazyLemon> popoldne
<nafisa> to vem
<nafisa> sem govorila z njo
<nafisa> Moški je najbolj žalostno bitje na svetu!
<nafisa> Ima seske brez mleka, tiča brez kril, jajca brez lupine in mošnjo brez denarja!
<Sky[x]> lol
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vWF5HTtjNI&feature=player_detailpage#t=39s
<Pepelka> Ménage à trois      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> poslušajte tolež
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> faaaaaaaaaak kera logika
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<tr43nd> zenska je pa boljse bitje...rabi sesanje, rabi tica brez kril(dolgega), za jajca ji ni vazno kaksna so, za polno mosnjo pa sama poskrbi... ce je zenska
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> za prazno mošnjo vedno poskrbi
<nafisa> tako al drugačno :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> oz. poskrbi, da je mošnja kmalu prazna, no
<nafisa> ne glede na to, kolko je v njej :D
<tr43nd> cudovita moc inteligence,...
<tr43nd> wwaauu
<tr43nd> :|
<nafisa> sam osebno preveriram uno mošnjo s kešem ...
<nafisa> unih "beljakovin" sem se že prenažrla
<tr43nd> preverjas?
<tr43nd> mislis
<tr43nd> molzem
<tr43nd> huh,
<nafisa> nisem vedla, da ma kdo laptop v Å¡tali in po njemu tipka ... medtem ko molze
<tr43nd> noben ne pove vtisa
<tr43nd> o ubuntu
<tr43nd> uricah
<tr43nd> (sorj,nimam laptop)
<nafisa> tr43nd, full dobr
<tr43nd> (tut stale ne)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je baje tud užival ...
<CrazyLemon> no..uzival nisem! je bilo pa kul..ni blo guzve :))
<tr43nd> lp C...
<CrazyLemon> lp tr43nd
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHmBr4wxUMQ
<Pepelka> Sven in Amir      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> baaaaah
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/f/15/LB/1c1MlBR4/moski.jpg
<tr43nd> hudo
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon je Zrel moški
<tr43nd> in kok je bilo?
<nafisa> Drnovšek je imel dolgega, Bush pa kratkega, Papež ga ne uporablja, žena ga dobi od moža, Madona ga pa nima.
<nafisa> Kaj je to?
<tr43nd> zegn?
<CrazyLemon> nč..dost je blo za danes upgrejdov
<CrazyLemon> bomo jutri Å¡li na 11.04 :)
<tr43nd> eh
<tr43nd> mnda bo ja 11.10 boljsi
<tr43nd> mocno upam
<tr43nd> .|    .|
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<Sky[x]> tole je pa uf
<Sky[x]> Apple je tako vreden, da ga sploh ne morejo vključiti v indeks Dow Jones, ker bi imel skoraj četrtinski ponder.
<tr43nd> matr ko bi vsaj en povedo kok je bilo....
<Sky[x]> ?
<tr43nd> u u
<tr43nd> U.U.
<tr43nd> hm
<tr43nd> sorry,  <Sky[x]>   mnda prevec zahtevam
<tr43nd> se opravicujem
<tr43nd> pa ne od tebe
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-23
<Sky[x]> kdo se kle ?
<tr43nd> nje...
<tr43nd> ansver?
<tr43nd> eh,...
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> kako v chrome pogledas podatke o sliki ? :D
<Sky[x]> pac velikost itd...
<Sky[x]> v FF z desno na sliko pa mas image info data :)
<tr43nd> nevem, sem pac butast
<Sky[x]> ker tud jst ne najdem :)
<Sky[x]> kok misls da bi prdobu na hitrosti na strani ce bi staticno v hosts vpisal IP naslove da bojo FB lajki delal itd... ?
<tr43nd> ma, kulc, sn mislo de bo vsaj ker kj reko o ubuntu uricah
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> pa ti povej kaj je blo ? :)
<tr43nd> nisem prso do njega
<tr43nd> do ubuntu 11.04
<tr43nd> mnda je to napaka da se od tu jemal
<tr43nd> http://www.ubuntu.si/izdelki/prenesi-ubuntu
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Prenesi Ubuntu
<tr43nd> jelem ti tet   iso
<tr43nd> kulc,.
<tr43nd> pa ...
<tr43nd> sorry
<Sky[x]> ja dd
<Sky[x]> na arnesu ga vrjetn se ni :D
<tr43nd> kje?
<Sky[x]> na arnesu
<tr43nd> kerga?
<Sky[x]> ubuntuja
<Sky[x]> sej nv sploh kva govoris :D
<Sky[x]> da neki nisi prisel do enga buntuja
<Sky[x]> ne razumem te nic :)
<tr43nd> 11.04
<tr43nd> ga ni gor?
<Sky[x]> ne vem sam predvidevam da ga ni ...
<Sky[x]> sploh nv kera verzija je zadna res
<tr43nd> ane zadnja verzija
<tr43nd> o 11.04   govorim
<tr43nd> a se mora kera druga zadnja verzija 11.04 pridit ven ?
<Sky[x]> nv ne spremlam :)
<tr43nd> dj precekiri
<tr43nd> :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon tista napaka je bila že popravljena v LP , vendar ni bila izvožena, ker ni del jezikovnih paketov
<andrejz> poglej kako bo, ko boš na 11.04 nadgradil
<tr43nd> upam da bo slo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] whats_up: MMS live streaming ne deluje, vlc, totem, rhythm box  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5141/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: MMS live streaming ne deluje, vlc, totem, rhythm box  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5141/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: vlc - zvok utihne pri pausi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5126/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Obsežen test 28-tih Radeon grafičnih kartic  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5142/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Desura uvaja financiranje alfa različic iger  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5143/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> prekleta elektrika
<CrazyLemon> nč..gremo brejkat ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> proprietary drivers time
<CrazyLemon> začuda vse še vedno dela
<CrazyLemon> naaajs...1080p flash video pa sistem odziven kot da se ne predvaja
<andrejz> CrazyLemon kako je blo na urcah?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zmagovalno!
<andrejz> a je kdo pršel?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. alyosha
<andrejz> tud to je nekaj :P
<CrazyLemon> res je :D
<andrejz> mislim da bi bilo dobro imeti vnaprej predvidljive termine tako za urice kot za sestanke (na primer vsak 3. četrtek v mesecu ob 20.00)
<CrazyLemon> če bo obisk tak kot je bil ne vidim smisla :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj praviš..a nadgradim iz 10.10 na 11.04 ? ..ker 11.10 mi ni hotlo niti zagnat..v nobenem načinu :S
<andrejz> dražen moraš dolgoročno gledat :)
<andrejz> 1. veliko folka ni vedelo ali pa tarkat ni imelo časa
<andrejz> naslednjič bo več folka vedelo pa malo več galame lahko naredimo (na primer pošljemo še na lugos ML in podobno)
<andrejz> sploh pa a ni fajn alyosho 1x na mesec v bowlingu nažgat ? :p
<andrejz> CrazyLemon jez mislim da pri nadgradnji 10.10 > 11.04 ne bi smel več videti napake v prevodu
<andrejz> kaj pa maš za eno grafo da 11.10 ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> HD 6530D
<CrazyLemon> integrirana
<CrazyLemon> in men se zdi da je 11.10 sam posebi fcked up
<CrazyLemon> ker niti alternative namestitev ni hotla delat
<CrazyLemon> niti bootat ni hotlo v recovery mode ker ni namestilo softwarea
<CrazyLemon> in btw...
 * CrazyLemon dobu mimovrste japonke :D
<CrazyLemon> katere so veliko premajhne :D
<andrejz> ma ja, morajo se it nekee last minute spremembe z UI pa ne vem če še vsem
<andrejz> namesto da bi buge tolkli
<CrazyLemon> če je tole splošni bug pol je prekleto resen bug :)
<CrazyLemon> če alternative cd ne dela
<andrejz> zdaj so ravno en dependency za gnome-shell sesul
<andrejz> saj čez par dni bo spet ok, samo vseeno
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, blaža ste že našli?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne!
<CrazyLemon> btw zdobersek stran zgleda obupno na IE8 :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz moram mu mail poslat
<zdobersek> read my lips: don't really care.
<CrazyLemon> sam je potrebno tudi poiskat alternativo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i cant see your gaddem lips..its teh internetz!
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje ma lugos svoje strežnike?
<zdobersek> read my typing: imagine my lips saying: don't really care.
<andrejz> CL: pr eni firmi
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je datacenter?
<andrejz> v eni firmi majo zastonj komp
<andrejz> samo nimajo kaj dosti placa gor kolikr vem
<CrazyLemon> jp..datacenter
<andrejz> a rabmo nov strežnik?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jah..če blaž ne bo dal remote dostopa
<CrazyLemon> bi blo fajn met alternativo v roki ja :)
<CrazyLemon> v žepu/$vstavi_poljubno_mesto
<zdobersek> Zakaj je tko tezko najt laptop do 500€ z 4GB rama in intel quad core procom?
<zdobersek> zadnji cajt, da kupim maca ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ej em đi men!
<zdobersek> wtf je AMG?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon daj ga vpraš, da vemo pr čem smo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..mercedes!
<CrazyLemon> ampak you know what i mean :D
<zdobersek> ubistvu mam tle letak za maca
<zdobersek> ze za 869€
<zdobersek> http://www.ispot.si/
<Pepelka> Apple Premium Reseller - iSpot
<CrazyLemon> pravkar me je google klical
<CrazyLemon> s prekleto dolge cifre :D
<CrazyLemon> in drugič :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon pripravljam en intervju in po moje bi bilo kul, če ga za otvoritev nove strani objavimo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva so hotl?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povedat varnostno kodo :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz s kom pa?
<andrejz> z enim sistemcem k je firmo na ubuntu zmigriral
<zdobersek> banda ameriska
<andrejz> mislim da bo kar zanimiv ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ima ta človek ime al se ga kliče "en sistemc" :)
<andrejz> ma
<zdobersek> jst jim pa ze trikrat isti obrazec izpolnjujem za eno dovoljenje po kodi sarit, pa me ni nben klicu
<andrejz> saj je bil včeraj na pivu
<zdobersek> barabe
<andrejz> Robi je
<CrazyLemon> ah..sm vidu fotke ja
<CrazyLemon> sami neki stari mački
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> je pa tko da ima firma neko partnerstvo z MS in mu je direktor prepovedal objavo imena firme :)
<andrejz> pa govori o pritisku
<andrejz> da ne bo slučajno kaj "narobe"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a ni njegova firma? :)
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> če je sistemc
<CrazyLemon> aja
<zdobersek> kva se se petljajo z MS, ce so na Ubuntu?
<zdobersek> Flight Simulatorja nabijajo, a?
<zdobersek> evro pa navzdol.
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> 1.) niso 100% Ubuntu (majo nekaj wins mašin še vedno)
<nafisa> haha
<andrejz> 2.) MS je sponzor neke konference al nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> FLOOD ALERT
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-30-generic |  Quad AMD A6-3650 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 20762.16 | Mem: 3061/3688M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 906.51G Free: 854.71G | Procs: 173 | Uptime: 1 hr 6 mins 9 secs  | Load: 0.00 0.01 0.05  | Vpenis: 388.1 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc Device 964a @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 266.65M Out: 9.27M
<CrazyLemon> check my vpenis :$
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<nafisa> kwa pomen vpenis?
<CrazyLemon> virtual penis!!!
<CrazyLemon> več procesorjev maš večjega maš! virtualnega !
<CrazyLemon> tko je  kot ko kupiš bmwja
<CrazyLemon> sam da je virtualno!
<andrejz> nafisa - http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/Vpenis
<Pepelka> Vpenis - Eth0Wiki
<nafisa> ammmmmm
<nafisa> BMW ... razen terencev ...
<nafisa> JE ENA Å KATLA NAVADNA
<nafisa> ZANIČ
<nafisa> tko ... pa sem dala mal dušo ven
<CrazyLemon> no ja..ne vem kerga je mel tvoj bivši (glede na frustracije) ampak novi so čist kul :)
<nafisa> tipu pošljem slike v zip fajlu ...
<nafisa> pa mi prbije:
<CrazyLemon> andrejz poslal mail blažu
<nafisa> dej mi jih drugače pošl ... tega noče odpret
<nafisa> pizda, je folk neumn ...
<andrejz> kar ti daj, ti si web man :)
<CrazyLemon> ni "pošlji"
<CrazyLemon> ampak "poslal"
<nafisa> ej, andrejz ... je mogu včer na glas CrazyLemon razlagat, ku je revček vedno zgubu
<nafisa> dej mu povej, da ne more tko oblatit bogega joškota, no
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110922_191204.jpg
<nafisa> si že včer pokazu, ja
<CrazyLemon> sej ne kažem tebi baba tečna :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak andrejz
<andrejz> aja ok :)
<CrazyLemon> in blaž je presenetljivo hitro odgovoril :)
<andrejz> kdo je pa una oseba na levi k je je pol slikane ? :P
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<andrejz> in kaj pravi blaž? autorepoly?
<CrazyLemon> sam ne zna igrat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> dec smotan ... ne govor mi, da sem baba ... ker baba ima en zob, en sesek pa za pest las ... in jst sem napram babam krasotica :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pravi da ssh dostop ne bo šlo..lahk pa da na drug strežnik ter nam dodeli ftp/pma dostop :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer bi se to andrejm mogu menit..ker je on le Å¡ef spletnih zadev
<CrazyLemon> tole si bom pisal kot nadure..da veš!
<andrejz> ti si pa deputy :)
<andrejz> lol @CrazyLemon
<andrejz> a ne veš da je v praksi tako da podvodja vedno največ dela ?
<andrejz> :D
<nafisa> vem jst to
<nafisa> vedno najebem :D
<CrazyLemon> ni res... vodja -> podvodja -> sluga
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> nope
<CrazyLemon> jope
<nafisa> pr nas vodja čist nič ne dela ...
<nafisa> gre spat
<nafisa> jst pa delam ko budalo :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker nisi podvodja
<CrazyLemon> ampak navadna sluga :p
<nafisa> to pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> blagor vam, tle tud največ vodilni najebejo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx definiraj tle
<CrazyLemon> če je to NLB pol ja..verjamem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kjer jst delam, ne ni nlb :P
<nafisa> dobr, sej tud delavci nekej delajo ...
<nafisa> samo jst še vedno več
<nafisa> kubanc še žvi?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a ti si tudi na KI tako kot andrejz ? ker vidim da tudi ti bl mal (trenutno) delaš :D
<nafisa> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> delam kadar čem, samo narejeno mora bit -> pavze kadar čem
<CrazyLemon> a to pri tistih "zelenih"? :)
<nafisa> lej, ta k ma tud androida
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<nafisa> včer sem mateju pokazala moj telefon ... pa je bil presenečen nad tem, da je hitr natipku sms ... poba se bo mogu mal posodobit v tem pa bo :)
<andrejz> nekam Å¡voh geek je on
<lynxlynxlynx> naj vzame robido, pa bo mel ornk tipkovnico
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, jst mam čist super tipkovnico
<nafisa> boljše ne rabim
<nafisa> povej, andrejz
<andrejz> nafisa, če si ti zadovoljna, sem jaz tud :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Janezek gre z očetom skozi park in zagleda pasji par, ki se je….
<nafisa> “Ati, poglej ona dva psa!”
<nafisa> “Vidim, Janezek. Enemu je slabo, pa mu drugi pomaga in ga nese domov.”
<nafisa> “Ja ati, takšno je življenje. Nekomu pomagaš, on pa te od zadaj jebe!”
<andrejz> lol
<nafisa> una taoranžna ikona
<andrejz> :D
<nafisa> ne morš noooo ...
<nafisa> mislim ... še moja mat vpraša, kaj je to pa uno ... ko gleda men v ekran ... pa ve, kaj je google ...
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je andrejm online?
<nafisa> sam tipkat ne zna ... pa dobr da tud brskat po mojem kompu ne zna
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nevermind sm mu poslal mail
<nafisa> viii ... dobila sem točke pri glasovanju za štikleee :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :]
<nafisa> in to kr trije glasoval za kake od mojih Å¡tiklov ...
<nafisa> je pa res, da je gor več mojih ...
<nafisa> pol se pa pike porazdelijo med njih
<nafisa> ampak ... kere hude Å¡tikle so ble ... sem kr zadovoljna
<CrazyLemon> nč hudiča..pejmo upgrejdat na 11.04
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a se ti zdim tak tip človek k ma foot fetish?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ne, sam patim sem link poslala
<nafisa> parim*
<CrazyLemon> z 10.4.3 na 10.10 je bilo potrebno zdownloadat 1119 paketov
<CrazyLemon> z 10.10 na 11.04 pa je ta cifra že 1418
<nafisa> uh :D
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da z 11.04 na 11.10 bo ta cifra cca. 2000 :)    jebelacesta pa ti ubuntu managerji
<andrejz> modularization ftw :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> nč
<nafisa> grem uno popucat ... k mi una firma zgor sramoto dela, k tako svinjarijo pušča na poti do moje sobe
<nafisa> cya later
<CrazyLemon> http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> Foremost
<CrazyLemon> je kdo tole probal/uporabljal?
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, sem mislil da bo Å¡e en pager
<lynxlynxlynx> res zgleda uporabno, ker ima večina formatov v zaglavju zapisano dolžino
<Grega> ta sky je en cuden tic
<Grega> Kami_: ste se zmenli kaj?
<Grega> jaz pridem, ce je se cas
<CrazyLemon> Grega pa tok te je pogrešal no
<CrazyLemon> cca. 60min za dl ter update iz 10.4.3 na 10.10
<CrazyLemon> ter cca. 70min za dl ter update iz 10.10 na 11.04
<CrazyLemon> sayonara
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 worka..no..sam proprietary driver je mal hecal :)
<CrazyLemon> pa glxgears mi sedaj pokaže 50% manj frameov kot 10.10
<CrazyLemon> sramota
<nafisa> Grega, šele zdej si ugotovil, da je skyx čudn tič? :D
<Grega> vcasih se mi zdi, da je prav padel iz... neba..
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> jst sem to ugotovila že lani al predlani, ko me je na gtalk dodal, k je vidu, da sem pisala v spletni učilnci :D
<nafisa> v medicinskih rokavicah je pa težko čik pržgat :D
<Grega> anede?
<nafisa> Dva obsedenca z računalniki se pogovarjata, pa vpraša eden:
<nafisa> “Zakaj so računalniški programerji vedno moški?”
<nafisa> “Ne vem.”
<nafisa> “Ker se ženske bojijo miši.”
<andrejz> @nafisa: sloni se tud bojijo miši
<andrejz> podobnost je zgolj naključna :P
<nafisa> hvala, andrejz
<nafisa> “Zakaj si ženske zjutraj manejo oči?”
<nafisa> “Ker nimajo jajc, da bi si jih praskale!”
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> a si kaj Å¡timal indicatorje na 11.04 ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pudl: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<andrejz> CL: ne
<CrazyLemon> a mi pošlje nekdo mail da neki stestiram?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kam?
<nafisa> al si že?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa drazen afna ubuntu pika si
<nafisa> vem, ker je od ubuntu
<nafisa> dobiš kuj mail
<CrazyLemon> kuj je mimo!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> poslano že
<CrazyLemon> kul je
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<nafisa> ni za kaj
<CrazyLemon> kuverta se mi lepo obarva modro ko dobim mail
<nafisa> Å¡e kdaj
<CrazyLemon> pa še obvestilo se prikaže
<nafisa> aja ... si si dal, da ti javi, če dobiš mail?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> prej sm mel v trayu
<nafisa> fajn
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa natty mal heca s tray-em
<nafisa>  the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012
<CrazyLemon> yes
<nafisa> pa v unity laufaš al klasičnem načinu?
<CrazyLemon> unity
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> jst v klasičnem brez učinkov
<nafisa> še klasičn način mi je presedal
<nafisa> sam zdej baje ne bo več gnome 2 ... bo sam trojka ;.;
<CrazyLemon> unity-2d je kul :)
<nafisa> bomo vidl ... zdej čakam na 11.10
<nafisa> da si ga naštelam, da vidm, če bo to delalo na mojem kompičku
<CrazyLemon> sej ga lahk maš tudi na 11.04 :)
<nafisa> ja, vem ... samo ... jst si hočem na novo spet vse dat gor ...
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> a beta 2 je že približno tisto, kar bi moglo bit ...?
<nafisa> je kdo že kej sprobu?
<nafisa> Grumpek se pa skriva za drugim nickom, da ga nau saša napadla :D :P
<CrazyLemon> men 11.10 je delal ful problemov pri namestitvi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a me highlightas..hvala
<nafisa> CrazyLemon,
<nafisa> tok tok, CrazyLemon ... kdo doma?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> hvala :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<nafisa> pol počakam do uradnega relisa?
<nafisa> wow ... Demenco ima 30.000 Slovencev
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js bi počakal
<CrazyLemon> oz. bom počakal :)
<nafisa> oky doky ... pol bom počakala
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/5P6UU6m3cqk
<Pepelka> Hahaha      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> green lantern je zuni če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> Grega ^
<CrazyLemon> Horrible Bosses ..tudi zuni :)
<CrazyLemon> uu dexter se je spet  začel
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: WiFi TP-Link install  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5145/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Spletna prevajalska večera za Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5134/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kok je en krigl tezak k ga nosi natakarca na oktoberfestu?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<nafisa> na, ko je pa kubanc pršu pa mene ni blo zraum
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj se ti zeha???
<CrazyLemon> ne se mi ne!
<Grega> HOLLAAA!
<Grega> pravkar sem babici dostavil ubuntu, je blo presenetljivo majhen sok
<Grega> samo pasjanso sva morala najt in je rekla, da je gut
<duskala> nice
<duskala> tejle moji interesenti so tud dost razumeli mogoc kdo poklice za instalacijo kaj pa ves :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega kateri ubuntu si ji dal
<Grega> 10.04
<CrazyLemon> pametno polde!
<Grega> 10.04 je dalec najmanj problematicen
<duskala> meni 11.04 dela ful ok .. mam ubuntu studio
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja Å¡e ta studio?
<duskala> itak
<duskala> naj bi
<Grega> jaz sem mel z 11.x full problemov
<duskala> meni edino grafika neki nehala delat
<duskala> sam pol sm popravu
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] !! Grega je kle in te išče!
<Grega> ne jaz njega, on mene
<Grega> :)
<Grega> da me vprasa kolk je dela s tem, da napise app, ki ti auto builda shop ... "pa ne zato, da mi bi bil konkurenca" :))
<Grega> samo informativno :))
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj se sekiraš
<CrazyLemon> konkurenca je zdrava
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx SASL..makes wonders! :)
<Grega> ne da se sekiram, ampak vprasanje je.. taksno.. da sploh ne vem kaj odgovorit :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sasl?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tko dvakrat joinaš povsod kjer si..ker se "prepočasi" avtenticiraš.. sasl pa takoj pošlje avtentikacijo
<CrazyLemon> tko da ko joinaš si že cloaked
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, men je vseen, cloak sem dobil kot simbolično darilo, ne pa da se skrivam
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje vidu kak telefon al pa tablico ..ne pa cloak :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sva z gregcom lepo razcistla pa itak je to ze zgodovina :)
<Sky[x]> vem pa da eno stvar avtomatizirat ni simpl sploh kak cms,
<Sky[x]> to sem zdj ze 2x delov v enmu tednu pa je fucketup
<Sky[x]> k se povhn enga sranja povezuje skupej
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-24
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> unity+ xchat + transmission + thunderbird + firefox ~= 1.6GB RAM
<CrazyLemon> beat that Windows!
<CrazyLemon> </sarcasm>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: počasen intrenet na ubuntu 11.04  64bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: počasen intrenet na ubuntu 11.04  64bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: počasen intrenet na ubuntu 11.04  64bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> intrenet
<CrazyLemon> pazko style :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Probu sem izkopit in vklopit rutar :D
<nafisa> men se čist nič ne da
<nafisa> Å¡e spat ne
<lynxlynxlynx> muzika
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5WxKuoZ5oA
<Pepelka> The Offspring-Smash-Time to Relax      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx_> fullscreen + freeze ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx double freeze ftw? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sem mogu wine ukazat, da Å¡e sam emulira desktop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: počasen intrenet na ubuntu 11.04  64bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: počasen intrenet na ubuntu 11.04  64bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, se ti da malo prevajat?
<andrejz> tlele je Å¡e 40 nizov
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> andrejz bom potem pogledal
<CrazyLemon> zdej kosilo delam
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: počasen intrenet na ubuntu 11.04  64bit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<nafisa> piše, da je write speed 3,9 MB/s ... men pa 6,6 piše na ključ?
<duskala> men kopira na cf kartico 16gb tud z 17mb/s prek enga dobrega citalca
<duskala> ubuntu rules :)
<duskala> sam sm skuzu da mora bit i kvalitetn kabl vmes
<Sky[x]> :)
<Hekos> sej veste vsi razliko med MB/s pa Mb/s pa da je fora z proizvajalci da je 1Mb včasih le 1000b etc etc
<Hekos> opa.. 1000000b
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<nafisa> Hekos, poznam razliko, hvala
<nafisa> tok tupa pa spet nisem
<nafisa> magari sem ženska
<Hekos> pa razliko med bandwith pa throughput
<Hekos> :P
<Sky[x]> B= Byte, b = bits ane ?
<Sky[x]> da mal obnovim :D
<duskala> kaj ni da je 1 bye 8 bitov al kako
<Sky[x]> jp
<duskala> no to nism pozabu ocitno hehe
<duskala> drzi me da bi mal programiral nisem ze dolg hehe
<duskala> neki za splet bi blo fajn
<Sky[x]> hehe
<duskala> sam bi moral kr ponovt vse
<duskala> pa kr neki novga naucit
<Sky[x]> duskala: si kej SEO master ?
<duskala> kaj to pomen
<Grega> "ne" :)
<duskala> pravim da zdej zacenjam spet mal od zacetka hehe
<duskala> programiral sm v basicu in pascalu pol pa nism vec pa mal naucil css pa html kr sm neki nucal
<duskala> zdej sm dobu pa voljo da bi prek par dobrih knjig naredu sam en izdelk
<nafisa> :(
<Grega> :(
<duskala> mam eno knjigo za css.. po njej sm naredu vzorcno stran za eno podjetje ki mi je blo mentor na poslovni visji soli
<duskala> tko dam sm jo kupu zarad diplome :)
<duskala> opisal sm namestitev debiana in instalacijo apacheja in firewalla ..
<duskala> in naredu prezentacijsko stran ze to mentorsko podjetje
<duskala> kaj pa je seo ze :)
<duskala> lahko kdo mal razlozi :)
<Grega> srč enđn optimizejšn
<CrazyLemon> enđin*
<Grega> po domace
<duskala> aja
<Grega> enđ'n
<Grega> :)
<duskala> na mojem pejdu mam nek plugin za drupal
<duskala> edin to
<duskala> napiste smekout na google
<duskala> mislim da kr ok dela
<duskala> sam treba vec vsebine
<duskala> gor dat :)
<Grega> kič-kugle
<duskala> moram pravi videz nardit kolega ma program ki dela drupal teme
<duskala> ta vikend je sam tko
<duskala> videz
<duskala> sicer men se ne zdi slab .. tiste slike odzgoraj lahk zamenjam s svojimi in jih menja
<duskala> sam nism se to naredu :)
<Grega> kaj cakas?!
<Grega> :))
<duskala> nism ssh dostopa
<duskala> nimam
<duskala> ker je vec pageov gor
<duskala> pa raje nocem posegat da bi kaj zjebal od ene firme
<duskala> tko da mi bo to kolega naredil sam slike treba poslat na mail al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je "zvočni meni" ali "meni zvoka" ?
<CrazyLemon> 2. predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> in andrejz zakaj za vraga ni na pojmovniku prevod "Dash"-a ??
<CrazyLemon> mislim..len si ratal..res len
 * Grega razocaran
 * CrazyLemon tudi :/
<CrazyLemon> pa a vidiš kak ignorant je?
<CrazyLemon> zdej se kao dela da ne vidi
<Grega> pomoje je zadet
<Sky[x]> Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<marko> CrazyLemon, ping
<CrazyLemon> marko the green lantern
<CrazyLemon> horrible bosses
<CrazyLemon> transformers
<CrazyLemon> goodbye
<marko> haha
<marko> ljubim te
<marko> ajde
<CrazyLemon> prasec izkoriščevalski
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma kak sposojen film ,zararan v skupni velikosti ~700mb ?
<CrazyLemon> pa pogoj je Å¡e da ima L3 cache :)
<Sky[x]> mejbi jst
<Sky[x]> sam nv a mam L3 ?
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne veš..kako naj js vem :D    uglavnem..itak bi rad samo en test da vidim kok sekund je potrebnih da se odrara taka vsebina :)
<Sky[x]> 20s ?
<CrazyLemon> a tok ti je rablo al predvidevaš :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> predvidevam
<Sky[x]> a tanov i7 m L3 ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> js bi reku da ma ja
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: zvočni meni pa Dash = pregledna plošča
<CrazyLemon> andrejz too late
<CrazyLemon> boš pač ti popravu za mano
<andrejz> jebat ga me ni blo doma
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj pa lens
<andrejz> mislim, da smo kar leča prevajal
<andrejz> če imaš kakšen dober predlog pa kar na dan z njim ;)
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pustimo kr Lens
<CrazyLemon> sm popravu dash
<CrazyLemon> v pregledno ploščo
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se mi zdi da je meni zvoka bol primerno kot zvočni meni
<andrejz> še tehle 20 nizov prevedemo pol lahko pa jutri že za 11.10 pomoč skompajlamo pa v html ruknemo
<CrazyLemon> zvočni meni mi zveni bl za..no slepe osebe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tudi andrejm je "sound menu" prevajal kot "meni zvoka"
<Sky[x]> zvocne nastaitve
<Sky[x]> al pa nastavitve zvoka ?
<CrazyLemon> nč od naštetega :)
<CrazyLemon> to je sound settings ..ne pa sound menu
<andrejz> lahko tud vse spremenimo v meni zvoka zarad mene
<CrazyLemon> andrejz vrhnjem ali zgornjem pultu ?
<andrejz> jaz sem večinoma zgornjem prevajal
<andrejz> se mi pa tud vrhnjem dobro zdi
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu oba prevoda
<CrazyLemon> zato sprašujem
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi bili enotni izrazi
<andrejz> res je
<andrejz> če se ti da, poenoti
<CrazyLemon> povej v kaj
<CrazyLemon> vrhnji ?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> vvl
<andrejz> bbl
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pregledoval nize tega matthew easta?
<CrazyLemon> vedno piše v pultu
<CrazyLemon> aja andrejz ko prideš nazaj dodaj v pojmovnik top panel = vrhnji pult ...da ne bo zmede
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> aja marko_ BBT is back..pa tudi the office..pa community pa fringe pa dexter
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: daj dash v preglèdna plošča, pa bo ob dvoumnost
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tale potrebuje resno pomoč
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> hehr lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: Matthew East je iz dokumentacijske ekipe, kar pomeni, da je on te prevode iz ene prejšnje različice ven potegnil
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej se mi je zdelo..ampak ok..nikoli ne veš :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz Å¡e 15 stringov je ostalo
<andrejz> sem ravno videl ja
<andrejz> bomo porihtali :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> aja andrejz ko prideš nazaj dodaj v pojmovnik top panel = vrhnji pult ...da ne bo zmede
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč juhuuuu!
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> o dražen, jutro
<sasa84> ver iz ljoško?
<CrazyLemon> iting..es alwejs
<sasa84> ou... noou!
<sasa84> ljoško iz a najs boj... dount kol him feti
<sasa84> Aseq, a si ti bil u Po?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon si meni zvoka poenotil?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz hmm
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sem
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> ej jaz moram it, a lahko en Å¡e 6 nizov prevede?	
<CrazyLemon> bo saša!
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/+translate?
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<andrejz> pol pa jutri popoldne skompajlam pa malo za napake pogledamo pa Å¡e popravimo pred rokom
<andrejz> in imamo ob izidu pomoč tako v html kot v ubuntuju
<andrejz> bbl
<Grumpek> ste pa pridni s tem slovenjenjem :)
<CrazyLemon> nekdo mora opravit tudi to umazano delo! :D
<Grumpek> tut res :)
<bogdanov> lp :9
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> u lej bogdanov je kle :D
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<Grumpek> matr pa quit knof :@
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kako zanesljivo zbrisat vsebino trdega diska? dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda1 ?
<Grumpek> 2x :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..princip je tapravi? :)
<Grumpek> sam namesto sda1 uporabi kar sda :)
<Grumpek> ja je
<CrazyLemon> ok..glede sda
<CrazyLemon> a mi to pol zbriše tudi MBR?
<Grumpek> tut
<Grumpek> ce bos sda brisal uporabi za ziher zero in ne random
<CrazyLemon> in pol če bo tip dal gor XP..bodo XPji znali zapisat svoj loader v MBR če bo na random :)
<Grumpek> z random se nisem delal, tak da bog ga vedi kaj se bo zgodlo... z zero pa ni problemov
<CrazyLemon> zero je bl ziher ja..ampak v tem primeru je tudi random po moje kr ok
<Grumpek> probaj pa bos vidu :)
<Grumpek> worst case bos disk unicu :D
<CrazyLemon> ja...in bo tastar celeroncek useless :D
<Grumpek> oh noes :)
<CrazyLemon> že tko je vreden malo-nič :D
<Grumpek> naj si kupi ipada
<Grumpek> je mocnejsi
<CrazyLemon> tko pa lahk vsaj 45€ iztržim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kar je dovolj za nov cpu cooler :D
<Grumpek> hehe vsaj neki
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..delal si z zero in je vse tako kot mora bit ?
<Grumpek> ja
<CrazyLemon> kul..ntx
<CrazyLemon> tnx*
<Grumpek> np
<bogdanov> crazy as nabavu
<bogdanov> mini
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a-a
<CrazyLemon> sm pol najdu stran sestavi.si pa sm si tam sestavu konfiguracijo :)
<bogdanov> in kvas
<bogdanov> uzev
<CrazyLemon> amdjev apu quad core
<CrazyLemon> pa 4gb rama
<CrazyLemon> pa 1tb disk
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> si dav
<CrazyLemon> ~300
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> pos
<bogdanov> mene poslusu bravo hrvoje
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma nisem :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi alyosha mi je govoru da sestavim svojega
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem niti njega poslušau
<bogdanov> kva nis pol
<bogdanov> mini
<CrazyLemon> samo pol ko sm lih naletel na to stran..pa sm izračunal al dam 280 za dual core
<bogdanov> uzev sj zate je dost
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> al dam 300 za quad core
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> fabregas
<bogdanov> nima
<bogdanov> menjave
<bogdanov> najjaci
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> dober je dober
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kaj je un faliu??
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj gaj dau
<bogdanov> usako
<bogdanov> tekmo
<bogdanov> zabije
<bogdanov> a xavi
<bogdanov> zabije
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma naj ga on zabije dva na vsaki tekmi
<CrazyLemon> faliu je prazn gol s petih metrov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> un muj branu
<bogdanov> kva
<CrazyLemon> ne čak
<CrazyLemon> fak ne morem se spomnit kaj je un bjondo
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebeš ne morem najt :D
<CrazyLemon> torres !
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0CTxsnYwQw
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<Pepelka> FERNANDO TORRES MISSES OPEN GOAL!      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04 - 64bit] počasen internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5147/new/posts/
<Grega> .com ime rabim za ruf, ideje?
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi spreminjal ime zato ker je .com ?
<Grega> ?
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> .com ime rabim za ruf, ideje?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> a ti bi spreminjal ime zato ker je .com ?
<Grega> 22:08 < Grega> ?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> <Grega> .com ime rabim za ruf, ideje?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> a ti bi spreminjal ime zato ker je .com ?
<Grega> uh, never-ending loop
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ideja...let me think......RUF.COM
<CrazyLemon> wild guess
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> a me sprasujes ali bi spremenil ime "ruf" ker ruf.com ze obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sprasujem te ali spreminjaš ime "ruf" samo zato ker je .com domena
<Grega> ne.. spremenil bi zato, ker imam nekaj strank iz svice in zdaj jih bo nekaj iz hrvaske.. in ruf.si ni dovolj "internacionalno/globalno"
<CrazyLemon> pa tako povej!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> bolj pro bo zgledal nek .com
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Grega> hmm
<CrazyLemon> fos.com!
<CrazyLemon> Fast Online Shop!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko k fast food sam da je spletna trgovina
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> aka fiducial office solutions
<CrazyLemon> fsos tudi ne gre
<CrazyLemon> Fast, Simple Online shop
<CrazyLemon> ker je
<CrazyLemon> FRIENDLY SONS OF THE SHILLELAGH
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> The Rolling Stores
<Grega> lawsuit
<CrazyLemon> FSOB!
<CrazyLemon> fast online store builder
<Grega> fucking son of a bitch?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> you cant trick me!
<CrazyLemon> you're untrickable!
<CrazyLemon> untrickable.com !
<Grega> heh, ta je celo fraj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> fafi2 je na telefonu!
<nafi2> bogdanov, srce :*
<nafi2> fafi si ga ti, CrazyLemon
<nafi2> :P
<Grega> zdaj probava
<nafi2> ja ... vidim, da je zadrzan :D
<CrazyLemon> fafi2 probal..ne gre..ko bi vsaj bil večji :(
<nafi2> a tic?
<Grega> probat ni greh
<nafi2> ne skrbi ... bo ostal tak kó je
<nafi2> lahko si pa dvoje reber spod ven das :D
<CrazyLemon> tok je majhn..da bi najmanj 4 mogu dat vn :(
<nafi2> ah dej dej ... ne verjamem
<nafi2> saj si ga prej mal zdrkas, da vstane, ne?
<Grega> nafisa je untrickable
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne
<CrazyLemon> tega Å¡e nisem probal
<CrazyLemon> brb!
<Grega> zdaj si mu pokazala nov svet..
<CrazyLemon> row = vrsta ?
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> je ja..tnx..zdej pa brb!
<nafi2> kr ... te naumo motl :D
<nafi2> in, Grega ... kako si?
<Grega> ni nam lahko
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/Csc3C.png
<CrazyLemon> DONE!
<CrazyLemon> no ne ravno done..eden je ostal za andreja
<nafi2> a faf?
<nafi2> haha
<nafi2> haha, Grega
<CrazyLemon> nice one
<CrazyLemon> i'd kill for my hard drive!
<Grega> flash* :)
<nafi2> hehe
<Grega> torej, no .com today?
<CrazyLemon> untrickable man!
<Grega> untrickable-shop.com
<CrazyLemon> dej mi ključne besede
<CrazyLemon> da vem s čim delam
<Grega> saj ves o cem se gre..
<CrazyLemon> ne ne vem!
<nafi2> komi 11 ura ...
<nafi2> men se vlece ko vecnost
<Grega> http://www.ruf.si/
<Pepelka> RUF - Najem spletne trgovine
<Grega> !google najem spletne trgovine
<Pepelka> RUF - Najem spletne trgovine http://www.ruf.si/
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<Grega> prvi, madafaka!
<nafi2> jst bols kasiram ... dobim 20% od oddaje
<Grega> 20% ni nujno vec :)
<nafi2> odvisno, kak je pol promet, ne
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> vse zasedeno
<Grega> kaj si gledal?
<CrazyLemon> ros
<CrazyLemon> dot com
<CrazyLemon> Rent an Online Shop
<Grega> sem ze jaz tud probal :)
<nafi2> a selfblowjob?
<nafi2> :P
<CrazyLemon> os-rental.com ?
<CrazyLemon> online shop for rental ?
<Grega> bolj se nagibam, da si je treba neko "ime" zmislit..
<Grega> google, yahoo-style
<nafi2> kaki lepi tattoojcek ... skoda, ko ta telefon nima flasha
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> nov buzz word torej
<CrazyLemon> buzzwuzz !
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<Grega> mislim da bi blo boljse, ja..
<nafi2> "m****, a bi jo ti men polizala cez folijo?"
<nafi2> WTF
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> fucking pizzeria!
 * CrazyLemon razmišljal o "taberna.com"
<nafi2> cesa vsega tuki ne dozivis ...
<Grega> taberna? :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega latinska beseda za trgovino
<CrazyLemon> (baje)
<nafi2> ni trgovina
<nafi2> gostilna
<nafi2> v taberni smo ga pili ...
<nafi2> vagantske pesmi
<nafi2> mejdun
<nafi2> samo takrat je blo svasta v gostilnah
<nafi2> se crve z medom si lahko narocil :D
<nafi2> grem mal ne buljit v telefon
<nafi2> ajde
<CrazyLemon> Grega nimam idej!
<Grega> ..ja..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> oh ja!
<CrazyLemon> anyone alive'
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-25
<nafisa> neeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Formatiranje, file not found, grub rescue  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5148/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Formatiranje, file not found, grub rescue  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5148/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Miha512: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Grega> pazko je opasn ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Formatiranje, file not found, grub rescue  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5148/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh gosh
<Sky[x]> what ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5146/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: fsck  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5144/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ej kako bi reku
<Sky[x]> po anglesko ce lahko uporablam v domeni vas ime z koncnico moje drzave nekaj v tem stilu ?
<Sky[x]> vae*
<Sky[x]> vase*
<Sky[x]> domain with the extension of my country
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> domain name with my countries (.si) TLD :)
<duskala> zdej bom namestu dailybuild 11.10 na netbooka .. ima da dela ... :)
<duskala> sam prvo da potegne dol :)
<nafisa> haha
<duskala> 11.04 je kr pocas delala
<duskala> sam je blo novo namizje
<duskala> zdej mam pa crunchbang
<duskala> debian netbook distro
<duskala> leti zadeva sam manjka mi gnome
<duskala> tko da dam se sanso novmu ubuntuju :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Pult in bližnjice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5149/new/posts/
<Aseq> sasa84, ja, sem bil v postojni
<sasa84> oj Aseq
<Aseq> oj.
<sasa84> ej, jaz sem te čakala...do pol osme sm bla zihr tm, če ne še več
<Aseq> si bla v tistem baru?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> mislm... jaz sem te čakala prvo na parkirplacu... pol pa sm šla v bar
<Aseq> jaz tudi
<sasa84> a si bil not?
<Aseq> ja tukaj je ena dilema
<Aseq> jaz nisem bil v baru Tandem
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> kje pa?
<Aseq> http://zemljevid.najdi.si/search_maps.jsp?q=tu%C5%A1+postojna&hpage=my&offset=0&selfld=0&acnum=10&foxsbar=page
<Pepelka> Zemljevid Najdi.si - tuš postojna
<Aseq> prav zraven
<sasa84> a si bil mogoče spodej...cc bar al neki tazga?
<Aseq> ne..prav zraven tusa
<sasa84> jaz sem bla tud tam
<sasa84> zunej z laptopom
<sasa84> kdaj si pa Å¡el iz bara?
<Aseq> nevem... ~15min po tem ko si ti prisla
<nafisa> sasa84, prid se cartat
<sasa84> a me nisi videl z laptopom?
<nafisa> aja ... zdej se tadva kregata, k sta se zgrešla :D
<Aseq> ja sem te
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> pa zakaj nisi do mene prišel :)
<nafisa> majmuni gredo na pot, brez da bi si zmenjali telefonske :D
<CrazyLemon> kruta :P
<Aseq> ker takrat se nisem vedel da si to ti
<nafisa> sasa84, nisi mela ubuntu majčke
<nafisa> a vidš
<nafisa> zajebala si :D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> swašta :)
<nafisa> andrejz jo je mel
<sasa84> ej, a si ti mogoče sedel za sosednji mizo in pil sprite?
<Aseq> drzi
<nafisa> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> LOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> looooooooool
<nafisa> roflmao
<CrazyLemon> OMFG
<nafisa> faaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkk
<CrazyLemon> a ste 12 let stari al kako ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kotalim se od smehaaaaaaa
<sasa84> ja bil prišel do mene a ne??
<Aseq> ce nisem vedel da si ti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidiš..to je pa tko če maš prosojna oblačila na seb
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> jaz pa sem vidla tipa tam zraven mene...pil sprite...vsi ostali so bli skupej
<Aseq> precej bolj sem bil preprican da sta tista dva geeka alyosha in CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ma, lej ... Aseq je očitno zlo sramežljiva oseba :D
<Aseq> (takrat sem se mislil da sta sla v postojno, ker ste se nekaj menli prej)
<nafisa> da si ne upa vprašat :D
<nafisa> drugič prid v LJ
<Aseq> in sploh ni bil tandem bar, kot je pisalo na strani
<nafisa> andrejz je z ubuntu majico ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm ti reku da pridi v koper
<CrazyLemon> tam bi se vsaj zabavala na bowlingu :D
<nafisa> pa vsi buljo v kompe pa telefone :D
<sasa84> Aseq, drugič lohk prisedeš :P
<nafisa> haha
<Aseq> "it won't be next time"
<nafisa> sasa84, sam pol ne boš smela grizt
<Aseq> z oktobrom bom v cetrtkih v lj
<sasa84> pa sem ti takoj napisala cifro, k si reku d greš...sm misnla, da si še dobil...
<sasa84> nafisa, pišuka...še edinga kandidata zgubila ;)
<Aseq> sem potem vidu
<nafisa> Aseq, kr Å¡el si ... ne da bi ji dal kako telefonsko al karkoli ... it's all your fault
<Aseq> jah, izgleda da res
<sasa84> nafisa, zgleda, d ne delujem kt ubuntujevka :S
<duskala> se mal pa mam nov ubuntu .. bomo vidli kaj bo :)
<nafisa> prelepa si, sasa84
<sasa84> prelepa?
<nafisa> ja, za geeka :D
<sasa84> looool, kao ;)
<nafisa> nimaš velkih debelih špegl
<nafisa> nisi debela pa grda ..
<nafisa> nimaš krivih zob ...
<Sky[x]> naslednic se dobita pri sasi na domu
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> no, jst spadam po videzu v geek kategorijo ... magari nisem geek :D
<nafisa> če se dobi pri saši doma
<nafisa> pol grem pa tut jst v rakek al kam že
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> če se pr men dobivamo...pol LJ pade al kwa? :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], sem če bo pr men..pol z nafisa bo res odprtokodn vse skp :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<Sky[x]> hehe  :D
<Sky[x]> sasa ze ve da je nafisa odprto kodna :P
<nafisa> Sky[x], kako ti zgleda moja nova fotka na fejsu?
<nafisa> jst sem odprtokodna kwaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<nafisa> mislem ... ne Å¡tekam
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> hotla sta reč da si taka kot odprta koda
<CrazyLemon> vsak lahk prečekira "source"
<nafisa> in kaka je odprta koda?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> ah dej nooooooooo
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, da ti nam dala odprto kodo po mavlu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj men kle neki groziš..js sm ti sam razložu njune besede
<nafisa> zgovarji se
<nafisa> sasa84, ti ... prečekiravanje source-a ... ne vem, kok bo pol to kaj pr teb ... hmmmmm
<sasa84> v kakšnem smislu? :P
<Sky[x]> kok ste pokvarjeni :D
<sasa84> preveč :P
<Hekos> problem ni pr nafisi, CrazyLemon, ampak pr teb k sam gledaš pa nč ne nardiš :P ;D
<nafisa> kwa je?
<Hekos> kot MS-PL :D
<nafisa> aja :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> opensource nafise CrazyLemon ne bo nikol preiskoval :D
<Hekos> zaprte različite majo tk boljše funkcije :P
<Hekos> različice
<nafisa> ne vse
<nafisa> ;)
<sasa84> men bo baterija kmal Å¡la...pa se mi ne da it po kabl :P
<sasa84> pa še na črpalko morm it...k je avto žejn :P
<sasa84> -++++++++++
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maca si kupu
<CrazyLemon> caaaaaaar
<CrazyLemon> i mean..Å¡tudeeeeeeent
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<zdobersek> nasu pr stari mami tv z usb vhodom
<CrazyLemon> ah.."nasu" gotcha..medtem k je spala...ane
<zdobersek> ne, je ni blo doma.
<CrazyLemon> even better :>
<CrazyLemon> anyhow...grem..nečak pa nečakinja sta pršla in nekdo ju mora spravit v red
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<zdobersek> ampak ni pol videa predvajal, ker je zgleda zakodiran napacno
<Grega> "usb vhod"
<Grega> :>
<zdobersek> kaj pa ce bit?
<Grega> disketnik? :>
<Grega> "5.25
<tr43nd> lp
<Sky[x]> ,
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OZjHjJToVo
<Pepelka> The Amazing Race - Watermelon Launch      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..upgrejdaj firmware :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da bi to bil problem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah čist možno da so dodali podporo za kak nov format :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo kle kje vidi možnost za izklop nadležnega piska ob zagonu/rebootu pc-ja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRX1RIxERaY
<Pepelka> ASROCK UEFI BIOS for Intel H67 board      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pof... unity
<Sky[x]> a to mas ze tanov komp ? :)
<CrazyLemon> že nekaj dni :)
<Sky[x]> sem hotu rect a to je nek nov bios k mas misko lol :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> UEFI :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: zagon datoteke exe iz dvd-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5150/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če pazko ne zruši rekorda na ubuntu.si noben ne bo
<Sky[x]> kasn rekord to ? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: zagon datoteke exe iz dvd-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5150/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> največ odprtih tem :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<CrazyLemon> ker če greš sam na prvo stran http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/4/
<Pepelka> Problemi s programi (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiraš kok tem je odpru :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Pult in bližnjice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5149/new/posts/
<Grumpek> cer :)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Grumpek> kak smo kej :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Pult in bližnjice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5149/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> so bli že bolši cajti
<CrazyLemon> in so bli tud slabši :D
<Grumpek> zdele mi zvenis kot nasi politiki
<Grumpek> odloc se ali ti je fajn ali ne
<Grumpek> :P
<CrazyLemon> ne vem!! :(
<Grumpek> omg
<Grumpek> ok bomo referendum razpisali
<Grumpek> Ali je CrazyLemon fajn ? DA / NE
<CrazyLemon> in kot ponavadi..noben ni Å¡el na referendum
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> sam men pa si vseeno dolzn 100 miljonov za izvedbo referenduma :D
<CrazyLemon> 4mio € pa res!
<Grumpek> pa ta je bolj zajeban
<CrazyLemon> ne pretiravi :D
<Grumpek> pa jaz sem ga razpisal :P
<Grumpek> ze to je neki
<Grumpek> pa na ircu je
<Grumpek> tak da 100M je se pocen :D
<CrazyLemon> preklet kapitalist..sam dnar bi!
<Grumpek> itak
<Grumpek> a ti nebi :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi se vprašal kak se pa js počutim ??
<Grumpek> to ni vazno :)
<CrazyLemon> c c c..govoriš kot janša
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grumpek> hahaha lol :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej me bo pa matoz tožu v imenu janše :D
<Grumpek> jaaaa :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<Grumpek> spamerski bot
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> kul je
<CrazyLemon> vsaj mi ni treba it na forum in čekirat kdo je kaj pisal
<CrazyLemon> kle kliknem tisto temo k mi paše :D
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> sam opazam pa da folk pise nonstop ene in iste probleme
<CrazyLemon> jp..ponavljajo se
<CrazyLemon> ker je tak težko uporabit iskanje al pa mal prečekirat forum :)
<Grumpek> jap
<Grumpek> jaz sem takim ze zdavnaj nehal odgovarjat :)
<CrazyLemon> lucky you ..i'm not that lucky :D
<black__ice> živjo
<black__ice> imam postavljen server na katerem teče apache,ftp,samba,cups (print server)...
<black__ice> zanima me kaj še lahko dodam oz. izboljšam
<black__ice> mogoče še kakšen mail server ki bo služil kot filter za spam?
<Grumpek> postavlas server za spilat ali ga dejansko rabis ?
<black__ice> dejansko ga rabim
<Grumpek> pol pa prestudiraj kaj rabis
<CrazyLemon> dejansko rabiš a sprašuješ nas kaj naj še namestiš :D
<black__ice> mah, sem se nerodno izrazil :D
<Grumpek> ce ga res rabis pol bos vedu kaj zelis od serverja... vedi pa da manj je vec :)
<black__ice> no glede na to, da nimam faksa bi mogoce se prisel prav kaksen asterfax z email2fax opcijo
<black__ice> kaj mi svetujete, da bi se bolj podrobno spoznal z linux svetom? lfs?
<Grumpek> odvisno ali bi se rad naucu programskega vidika  ali administracije
<black__ice> malo vsega, da vidim kaj me bolj zanima
<Grumpek> gentoo
<Grumpek> iz nule
<Grumpek> stage 1
<Grumpek> bootstrap ti bo pozrl kar nekaj zivcev :D
<black__ice> super :D
<Grumpek> alpa se kaj boljsega
<Grumpek> mam tlele nek turbo linux 3.0 :)
<Grumpek> disketnik si poisc
<Grumpek> driverje bos pa ze napisal :D
<bogdanov> lol
<Grumpek> to je bil my first lajnux :D
<black__ice> tale z driverji je pretežka za začetek :D
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> wiki pa pravi, da je turbo linux bil leta 2000... jaz pa vem, da sem ga uporabljal pred red hat 5 :D
<Grumpek> neki ne stima tole :)
<black__ice> predlagaj update :)
<Grumpek> prvo rabis referenco :)
<Grumpek> naj slikam en konkretno star cd ? :D
<black__ice> :D
<Grumpek> noja referenca ni
<Grumpek> sam distrowatch pravi da je 2001 izsel turbolinux 7
<Grumpek> CrazyLemon: glede une pocasnosti povezovanja na strani... IPv6 si izklop kompletno
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek vidiš..na to nisem pomislu
<Grumpek> to je mene zajebavalo
<Grumpek> je na vsaki strani lagiral :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker mi je na amisu delal ipv6 .. zdej na siolu pa ..bl ne :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ma ne gre se toliko za lag
<CrazyLemon> kot pa... sploh se noče povezat za X sekund
<Grumpek> na siolu ipv6 sploh ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ne sam ena stran..če grem na Y strani so vse v stanju povezovanja
<Grumpek> ja sej
<Grumpek> noce se
<Grumpek> caka
<Grumpek> na boljse case
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ma vse dela prek tunela :)
<Grumpek> 5sek
<Grumpek> pol pa gasa
<Grumpek> v sek nalozi
<Grumpek> tocno tak problem :)
<Grumpek> in to je lag, ko caka na timeout ipv6 povezave
<CrazyLemon> sm disejblal..upam da bo bolše..in upam da bo siol kmalu nadgradil firmware :)
<Grumpek> preveri kako si disejblal :D
<Grumpek> moras se module blacklistat, pa v browserjih tut nastavit
<CrazyLemon> sej..v browserju sm disejblal :)
<Grumpek> ok
<CrazyLemon> sicer mam na sumu tudi xmarks :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: zagon datoteke exe iz dvd-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5150/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: zagon datoteke exe iz dvd-ja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5150/new/posts/
<Grumpek> haha :D
<Grumpek> temu pa se rece jebanje v mozak :D
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo koga? :)
<CrazyLemon> če name misliš..to ni moj namen..sam drugače ga očitno ni mogoče naučit
<CrazyLemon> ker ponavlja ene in iste (osnovne) zadeve
<Grega> pazko je da man!
<CrazyLemon> Grega a mu dam tvoj mail kot referenco za pomoč? :>
<Grega> telefonsko raje
<CrazyLemon> khm
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ..
<Grumpek> pa mislis, da ga bo to izucilo ?
<CrazyLemon> pepelka zaspala :(
<Grega> to bi bila pika na i, da dokoncno vrzem gsm vstran :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/35716/#p35716
<Pepelka> zagon datoteke exe iz dvd-ja (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<Grega> ejga!!
<Grega> norc
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> :))
<Grumpek> pizda :S
<CrazyLemon> čak mal
<CrazyLemon> si reku da dam telefonsko raje
<Grumpek> ne mores objavit telefonske kr tkle
<Grega> lol
<Grumpek> bos dobu mauserjevo za vrat :)
<Grega> ajajaja
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek sej sem mel njegovo dovoljenje
<Grumpek> ja sevede :D
<Grumpek> irc dovoljenje ne velja nic
<Grega> jaz sem trenutno nepristeven
<Grega> :>
<Grumpek> Grega: dam ti dovoljenje na oropas NLB :)
<Grumpek> ce te dobijo pa te ne poznam ofkors :D
<Grega> kaj mi bo tvoje dovoljenje? pol mi raje daj dovoljenje, da si "vzamem denar iz tvoje denarnice"
<tr43nd> hhhh
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> dam ti dovoljenje da das kaj noter
<Grumpek> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5139/new/posts/
<Grumpek> pol pa bos lahko tut ven vzel
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek ti ne poznaš  Gregorja
<tr43nd> haha
<CrazyLemon> zanj je vsaka reklama..dobra reklama :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> ravno sem ti mislil rect, da se daj poleg nek tekst
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Grumpek> pol pa se pardoniram :)
<CrazyLemon> že v redu..si dokaj nov kle :D
<Grega> youll learn
<CrazyLemon> sam..tale tvoj alter ego...G2.. mi je pa prekleto znan nick :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno z ircneta...ane?
<Grumpek> ne vem
<Grumpek> na ircnetu nisem nikol bil
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<Grega> phhh.. bi mogoce jaz danes se kaj produktivnega naredil..
<Grega> naaah
<CrazyLemon> dont be stupid!
<Grega> ignorance is bliss!
<bogdanov> ma kdo iphone 4?
<Grega> a hoce kdo en job? imam stranko, ki bi imela spletno trgovino, ampak ima samo en artikel.. in sem ji rekel, da ta spletna trgovina za to ne bo ql.. ce je komu za naredit en simple page s simple kosarico (lahko tud wordpress s kakim modulom), se lahko jutri kaj zmenim..
<Grumpek> mislim da je bolj malo iphone ownerjev tle :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek motiš se
 * CrazyLemon points at Grega 
<CrazyLemon> Grega seriously?? en sam artikel? lol?
<bogdanov> :)
<Grumpek> matr ta Grega pa je cist neki XYZ
<Grega> XYZ?
<Grumpek> pac neki drugacnega :P
<CrazyLemon> to je hujš k sam X :S
<Grega> se opravicujem
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> ni potrebe :)
<Grega> aja, sem mel obcutek..
<CrazyLemon> in nato si kupu iphone..in zdej tega obcutka ni vec?
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> odkar imam iphone vec ne cutim nic
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> just like steve :>
<Grega> steva pa ne bos zalil!!!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bom več
<CrazyLemon> sorry
<CrazyLemon> grem raje brejkat ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> (upgrejd tajm)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> z 10.4.3 na 10.10 je bilo potrebno zdownloadat 1119 paketov
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> z 10.10 na 11.04 pa je ta cifra že 1418
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> predvidevam da z 11.04 na 11.10 bo ta cifra cca. 2000 :)    jebelacesta pa ti ubuntu managerji
<CrazyLemon> i was wrong
<CrazyLemon> 1628 jih je :)
<CrazyLemon> 1678*
<CrazyLemon> pri 12.04 bo 2000! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/zYr4m.jpg
<CrazyLemon> looool
<bogdanov> crazy a ves kako ugotovit al je iphone original al ne :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov priklopi ga na windows pc z iTunesom? :)
<bogdanov> i
<bogdanov> kva bo
<CrazyLemon> jah..itunes bi ga mogu prepoznat kot iphonea
<CrazyLemon> in ti ponudit sinhronizacijo al neki
<CrazyLemon> to bi Grega bolš vedu :)
<bogdanov> neve
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kako ne ve..sej je valda upgrejdal iphone
<CrazyLemon> če nič druzga me spomni  jutri da prašam bratranca
<CrazyLemon> on ma iphone 4
<bogdanov> no prasi ok :P
<CrazyLemon> spomni me enkrat popoldne
<Grega> w00t!
<Sky[x]> kaj se dogaja ?
<Sky[x]> a bogdanov spet kej sverca :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov vedno neki Å¡verca
<Grega> telefona ima in ne ve ce je iphone al fake
<Grega> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> in ti mu nočeš pomagat :)
<Sky[x]> da vidm kva stricp av :)
<Grega> pojma nimam kako mu naj pomagam
<Grega> jaz mislim, da je fake precej uciten..
<Sky[x]> ou can enter your serial number here:
<Sky[x]> https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do
<Sky[x]> For a valid serial number, it'll give you the remaining warranty time.
<Sky[x]> But if it looks and acts like an iPhone, it probably is an iPhone. As far as I know, the iPhone clones do not actually function like an iPhone.
<Pepelka> Service and Repair
<tr43nd> http://file.si/public/view/full/204394
<Pepelka> 4.jpg
<Sky[x]> hha :D
<Grega> jaz bi kr Neslisim
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> va sta ze une dva brata k mataen hud remix chemical brother al kva sta ze ?
<Sky[x]> k skos govori push the button
<Sky[x]> najdu :)
<CrazyLemon> 60min
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> odkar sm začel z upgrejdom :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> unc tunc
<tr43nd> blunc
<CrazyLemon> 80min za upgrade z 11.04 na 11.10 :)
<tr43nd> kolk pa mas linijo?
<CrazyLemon> 0.5MB/s
<CrazyLemon> reboot
<Sky[x]> ej ta teden FF7 pride boste kej v pipi ?
<Sky[x]> ne no pa glih u sredo je  k me ni :S
<Sky[x]> fuck no
<CrazyMelon> kot obljubljeno
<CrazyMelon> brejkal ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> :)
<Sky[x]> kdaj pa izi nov ubuntu ?
<Sky[x]> pac nova verzija ..
<CrazyMelon> oktoc
<CrazyMelon> oktobra*
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> a si lahko nardim ze kot navadn fb user tmeline a?
<CrazyMelon> tmeline?
<Sky[x]> ja k ti pokaze celotn profil skozi cas
<Sky[x]> https://f8.facebook.com/
<Pepelka> F8 Developers Conference 2011
<CrazyMelon> oh god :)
<CrazyMelon> usposobu ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> ole
<CrazyMelon> sam se da se ventilator ne vrti tako hitro kot se pa bi blo kul
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-17
<ziga555> Evo toliko od linuxa
<ziga555> Evo toliko od linuxa. Vse kompletno mi je zamrznilo. Uubntu software center se je crashnil....
<sasa84> juhuuu huhu ;)
<ziga555> o sasa
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek in lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> aja... pa dz0ny in lupastro :)
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> ostala raja pa spi :P
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-B1vGt_5qdlI/UFZ9O6HnMwI/AAAAAAABRb0/UTEqG_NaYgU/s500/ZkVmh.jpg
<dz0ny> jutro sasa84
<dz0ny> in ostali
<CrazyLemon> saše ni več!
<CrazyLemon> odšla je drugam!
<CrazyLemon> saše ni več!
<CrazyLemon> odšla je stran!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: Seznam organizacij, ki v Sloveniji uporabljajo Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38855/#p38855
<zdobersek> ... in cel kanal slavi.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1569-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1569-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1570-1: GnuPG vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1570-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moram priznat..da mi je kar všeč vaš radio :)
<CrazyLemon> tale ubuntu one je totally fcked up
<CrazyLemon> omejim upload na 35 kilobitov!! na sekundo
<CrazyLemon> uploada pa 100kB/s
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> pač... ubuntu :P
 * CrazyLemon throws some bread crumbs to feed trolls
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tek-v-snegu: Kako Instalirati drug Linux ob bok obstojecemu Ubuntu 11.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38856/#p38856
 * dhbiker doesnt like bread crumbs
<ziga555> Jao ta ubuntu
<ziga555> Čedalje več stvari se mi crasha..
<ziga555> Sedaj Å¡e ubuntu....
<ziga555> meh,...skype
<ziga555> lynxlynxlynx kakšna rešitev?
<ziga555-> Meh
<dz0ny> skype se tudi meni sesuva
<lynxlynxlynx> men se ne, he he he
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> danes me je hotel tale čumac shekat http://screencloud.net/v/nbpw , pes nemaren
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<ziga555-> dz0ny ma meni Å¡e marsikaj drugega sesuva
<ziga555-> dz0ny a dos-at?
<dz0ny> ne mel sem vnc prižgan, tiček je šel kar z bruteforce nad geslo
<dz0ny> problem je ker ne moreš vino na en drug port dat :) "na easy"
<CrazyLemon> se da! :)
<ziga555-> wa, meni še nič ni jasno od teh stvari :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: share
<CrazyLemon> dconf-editor pa najdeš remote desktop
<CrazyLemon> pa napišeš alternative_port
<CrazyLemon> ter ga enableaš
<CrazyLemon> in preverjeno dela :)
<dz0ny> to bi moralo biti v ui
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni (več)
<lynxlynxlynx> gnome ni zate
<lynxlynxlynx> (več)
<ziga555-> lynxlynxlynx za koga?
<CrazyLemon> za kde loverje
<ziga555-> jaz lovam kde, ampak kaj ko mi vse crasha
<ziga555-> V unity in gnome se mi to Å¡e ni zgodilo
<dz0ny> jao pa geslo shrani kot base64 encoded string jao
<dz0ny> se niso slišali za salt pa hmac
<lynxlynxlynx> za dz0nyja
<lynxlynxlynx> ziga555-: ti si pa zgleda ornk fental sistem, ker ubuntu zgleda da ljudem Å¡e kar dela
<ziga555-> ja pa uporablja kdo ubuntu + kde?
<ziga555-> Saj sem samo naložil kde in ga začel uporabljati
<ziga555-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ziga555-> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž večina namesti direkt kubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx seveda je fental..če pa gre namestit tako ubuntu kot kubuntu na enake particije
<CrazyLemon> like..wth :)
<ziga555-> Ja wow, na vseh tutorialih tako piše...
<lynxlynxlynx> če si jih prej spucal, potem ni problema
<ziga555-> lynxlynxlynx,  sem tudi to prej naredil
<ziga555-> direktkubuntu
<ziga555-> ampak potem nimam ubuntu software centra
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa kej druzga
<ziga555-> ja samo mi ni všeč :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ziher se da usc namestit, ane
<ziga555-> Amm če naložim znova kubuntu
<ziga555-> a se da kako ohranit theme pa o
<ziga555-> da potem uvozim nastavitve
<ziga555-> da ne pimpam vsega znova?
<lynxlynxlynx> /home ne povozit
<ziga555-> Kako to naredim? Ali naredim backup te mape
<ziga555-> pa jo potem nazaj skopiram tja
<ziga555-> beri prepišem
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa namesti z enim drugim uporabnikom
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa skopiraš čez .config/kde recimo
<dz0ny> ziga preden na novo nameščaš samo .config preimenjuj
<lynxlynxlynx> mal je smešno tole reševanje s ponovnim nameščanjem
<dz0ny> to ponastavi namizje na privzeto
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima ubuntu nobenega sanity checkerja za sistem?
<ziga555-> HMM
<zdobersek> it's called DoesItBoot?
<CrazyLemon> lynx a arch ima sanity checker?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne da bi vedu, ga ma pa source mage :)
<ziga555-> kaj pa če bi enostavno zbrisal cinnamon, gnome pa unity?
<zdobersek> http://t.co/GkmRMxHZ
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- al pa dodaš še mate, kde pa še kak e16 :) aja ! pa še gnome-shell :)
<CrazyLemon> samo ena izmed možnosti
<zdobersek> pac, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csyAZPVEmpo&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Fox and Friends punked? - YouTube
<ziga555-> CrazyLemon .... -.-
<ziga555-> Kaj pa ostali uporabljate?
<zdobersek> tty4
<CrazyLemon> h4x0r
<CrazyLemon> i prefer tty7
<ziga555-> zdobersek, a ti sploh ne uporabljaš računalnika s UI-jem?
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> ziga555-: gnome shell
<ziga555-> aha :)
<ziga555-> Res nevem kaj vsi vidite na tem gnome
<ziga555-> Če se gre da je pa čimbolj light verzija, potem pa xfce
<zdobersek> cimbolj light?
<zdobersek> tt1.
<zdobersek> tty1*
<ziga555-> Amm še eno vprašanje, naredil bom dual boot, a je bolj pametno da prvo inštaliram windows 7 in potem kubuntu ali obratno (kater bootloader je boljši)?
<zdobersek> grub butloader!
<zdobersek> bootieloader
<zdobersek> se pravi kubuntu potem.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ confirm or justify!
<ziga555-> hmm, zakaj "proizvajalci" programov ne delajo programov tudi za linux, ampak samo windows
<miha> a se da dobit vse A, CNAME za domeno?
<miha> kdo ve?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek buttloader +1!
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- prvo windows in nato poljuben linux
<CrazyLemon> miha vse zapise ene domene al kaj bi ti rad?
<zdobersek> A as in <a>?
<miha> ja, ne vem kak je serverju ime
<miha> vem pa domeno pa bi pogledu
<CrazyLemon> dig it!
<miha> CrazyLemon: kak?
<miha> če dam  brez parametrov mi host vrne A
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> dig @ns.ki-ga.uporablja.dome.na domena.si axfr
<miha> kak pa ns od domene? :)
<miha> dobiš
<CrazyLemon> dig-aš :)
<CrazyLemon> in gledaš authority section
<miha> AUTHORITY:0 ?
<CrazyLemon> sucks then :D
<Matthai> hoj
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Matthai> http://t.co/7qgvskCi
<Matthai> tole sem danes objavil
<Matthai> prejšnji teden so bili pa firewalli in njihova kritika v Linuxu
<lynxlynxlynx> predpostavljaš dolg attention span
<Matthai> jah, jebiga, varnost ima svojo ceno :-)
<Matthai> pa ideja je, da iz tega nekoč nastane knjiga
<zdobersek> tale kartica zgleda zelo kul
<Matthai> ja, jaz sem si jo sposodil, ampak jo je človek po enem dnevu igranja hotel nazaj :-) tako da bom sedaj novo nabavil
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a si ekskluzivni uvoznik opengpg kartic? :>
<CrazyLemon> pgp*
<Matthai> ne, ne uvažam jih sploh... greš na ono spletno stran, naklikaš in jih pošljejo iz nemčije
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak kaj ti to koristi, če nimaš lih v strežniški sobi
<Matthai> pri 50+ kosih ti jih tudi potiskajo s tvojim logotom
<Matthai> ideja za ubuntu.si potisk :-)
<ziga555-> Kater rar archiver kaj priporočate za linux?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai imamo dosti idej za razne potiske..samo ni denarja :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ziga555-: rar, če res rabiš
<Matthai> rar, mislim rar je paket v ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lynxlynxlynx> pa unrar najbrž ločeno
<Matthai> ne, namestiš ubuntu-restricted-extras in ti namesti vse
 * CrazyLemon namestil windows 7 v virtualbox
<CrazyLemon> nisem si mislil da bo prišel ta dan :)
<ziga555-> Zakaj pa?
<ziga555-> Oz. zakaj si namestil?
<CrazyLemon> za namene vodnika/demonstracije dual boota
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako bo laufal dual boot na virtualboxu
<ziga555-> Daj ti meni  povej kaj naj uporabim za peko dvd-ja?
<ziga555-> ta b3k tega ne omogoča
<CrazyLemon> pekač!
<CrazyLemon> k3b
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa bi rad pekel?
<ziga555-> windows image
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel kaj to je
<ziga555-> windows live dvd
<CrazyLemon> uporabi brasero
<CrazyLemon> in izbereš
<CrazyLemon> zapiši odtis
<CrazyLemon> in tudi k3b to omogoča :)
<ziga555-> Ma ja samo nemorem kliknit start
<ziga555-> ker teži da dvd ni dovolj velik
<CrazyLemon> no..mogoče pa ni dovolj velik :)
<zdobersek> OTOH - Matthai je bil na kanalu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi spregovoril je!
<zdobersek> bolj tipkal, ampak OK!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ti misliš!
<zdobersek> TTS ni varen, tbh!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda
<CrazyLemon> zato pa on uporablja STT
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak bl pomembna tema
<CrazyLemon> kako deluje ta telefonska Å¡tevilka pri tedniku
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> humanitarna linija
<zdobersek> poklices.
<CrazyLemon> sam pokličeš na telefonsko pa oni zaračunajo ter prekinejo.. al prosijo za dnar?
<CrazyLemon> "prosijo"
<zdobersek> poklic, pa vpras.
<CrazyLemon> meh.. ni mi do tega... js bi sam da mi zaračunajo pa konc
<CrazyLemon> no talking no nothing
<CrazyLemon> like a true prostitutes
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> janko se zahvali
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<dz0ny> @CrazyLemon evo nekaj zate http://8tracks.com/radioterminal/mono-z-inge-2
<Seniorita> 8tracks radio | Mono z Inge 2 | 13 Listens | radioterminal
<dz0ny> da ti ne bo treba unga cdj zmerja peč
<dz0ny> merja peč
<ziga555-> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/bo-samsung-galaxy-s-iv-predstavljen-ze-februarja-2/
<Seniorita> Bo Samsung Galaxy S IV predstavljen že februarja?
<dz0ny> zmerja peč*
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- ne bo .
<ziga555-> A misliš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prvih par sekund lame..nato pa super :)
<dz0ny> ziga555-: mah iphone 5 je že prevelik telefon, ta bo še večji od s3
<ziga555-> Meni se zdi bedno kupovat galaxy serijo če takoj ko kupiš, je že napovedana nova
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- kr prepričan sem da ne bo
<CrazyLemon> ker s3 gre kot vroče žemljice :)
<ziga555-> Meni bi bilo všeč kaj na principu nokie N9
<ziga555-> (na linux-u)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :) mja hudič je 8tracks meša musko po svoje po prvem predvajajnju
<dz0ny> toel si videl https://bitly.com/Ri3aHX+
<Seniorita> stats for Seznam organizacij, ki v Sloveniji uporabljajo Ubuntu (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi/pritožbe - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj? link na forumu al stats?
<dz0ny> stats
<dz0ny> ni slabo
<dz0ny> sploh ker sem levo uro objavil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny retweetal sem te :)
<ziga555-> Am kdo pozna R33D3M33R?
<CrazyLemon> js js js js!
<ziga555-> Aha vidim da an "našem" forumu dela reklamo za ubuntu knjigo :P
<dz0ny> drugače fante z 8tracks poznam, pogovarjali smo se da bi 8tracks prevedli v slovenščino pa še par drugih jezikov, če bo koga zanimalo bo za sodelovanj dobil tudi swag
<CrazyLemon> ne dela samo on..vsi delamo :)
<dz0ny> sporočim ko bo kaj več znano
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa je ta 8tracks?
<ziga555-> CrazyLemon, tebe Å¡e nisem videl :P
<CrazyLemon> skupaj združi komade istega žanra?
<dz0ny> storitev za distribucijo miksov
<dz0ny> narediš svojo palylisto in jo objaviš
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- ne laž no :)
<dz0ny> pa free so
<ziga555-> Ne lažem, majke mi :D
<zdobersek> v flashu narejen AFAIK, pol se mi pa laptop pregreva :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hm moralo bi biti obratno (ti objaviš jaz rt)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..je malce cpu heavy :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon zdobersek what?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 8tracks
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej kul..tudi ti lahk objaviš pa js rt-jam :)
<dz0ny> hm men prek html5 predvaja, torej nativno
<ziga555-> A se že kaj vejo ceno nota 2?
<ziga555-> cene*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a Å¡e do knjige objavimo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne še.. jaz bom počakal da se naredijo vsi screenshoti
<CrazyLemon> ter se popravijo bugi v trenutni izdaji
<CrazyLemon> in nato bom objavil
<CrazyLemon> ker trenutno povezave v kazalu ne delujejo
<CrazyLemon> my bad..8tracks ni bil cpu heavy
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki druzga mi je nabijalo cpu
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je ~8%
<zdobersek> ce ubijem flash proces se 8tracks neha predvajat.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: onemogoči flash pa boš videl če ti podpira html5 audio
<dz0ny> problem je ker ni mp3 kodek ampak acc
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/v/tdiMidk3hLU?autoplay=1 tole na parkirišču pred cerkvijo, haha v povezavi z https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF4Dusn-WMg&feature=player_embedded
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<dz0ny> počaki na 51s
<CrazyLemon> drug video gledam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny btw..kdo pa je cover za tisto playlisto naredu??? :>
<dz0ny> inge :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dgawk je skoraj kot gdb
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡ele danes odkril, pa pride zraven
<lynxlynxlynx> samo imaš ponavadi v sistemu ločen man page za awk in gawk
<sasa84> jou
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<dz0ny> wav http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FjuPn7MXMs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Seniorita> Qt 5 based 3D Wayland compositor - YouTube
<dz0ny> a kdo ve kako kaže z wayland v ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> se ne omenja kaj dosti
<CrazyLemon> tko da verjetno bo enkrat okrog 15.x zunaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> v 12.10 bo 0.95 verzija
<zdobersek> al nekej tazga
<zdobersek> afaik
<zdobersek> potem pa naprej ...
<zdobersek> je pa tale demo
<zdobersek> ... uberkul
<ziga555> Hej, en problem
<ziga555> Ocitno mi kubuntu ni namestil grub bootloaderja
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi pa znal bit kul za kake prezentacije
<lynxlynxlynx> namesto powerpointa
<ziga555> Kaj naj naredim ??
<lynxlynxlynx> kubuntu ti je ziher namestil bootloader in dvomim, da katerega drugega kot grub
<ziga555> Ne,boota se mi direktno v windows. Sedaj bom nekako poskusil preko livecd-ja to uredit
<batazivojinovic> jst mam plop boot manager nastiman tak, da ga zazenem iz windows boot menuja
<ziga555> ja, kako naj pa jaz sedaj to uredim. Vidim da nimam niti boot particije
<ziga555> Pa sem hotel narediti novo particijo pa je ostalo na 66% in se be premakne
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ne rabiš ločene boot particije
<ziga555> kaj pa naj?
<lynxlynxlynx> če si prvo namestil okna, je samo važno da zapišeš bootloader na isto mesto
<lynxlynxlynx> torej ne recimo na eno partcijo, če ga on na mbr
<lynxlynxlynx> ali obratno
<lynxlynxlynx> (čeprav ima mbr najbrž prednost in bi se videlo)
<ziga555> Kako naj vem kje je bootloader od oken?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je arogantno na mbrju
<lynxlynxlynx> google
<dz0ny> tam kjer System Protected particija velika je 100mb
<dz0ny> to ti je bootloader za win
<ziga555> aha to pa vem kje je
<ziga555> in tam bi moral instalirat grub?
<dz0ny> samo da ne boš prepisoval
<dz0ny> ne ne
<dz0ny> na tistem disku
<dz0ny> aka disk bo recimo /dev/sda
<ziga555> disk mam samo en
<dz0ny> boot od win ima /dev/sda1
<dz0ny> ti moraš grub namestit na /dev/sda
<ziga555> ubuntu mam na sda5
<dz0ny> ni važno to
<ziga555> win pa na sda3
<dz0ny> pomembno je da daš grub na sda
<dz0ny> ine na sda1 ali pa kaj drugega
<dz0ny> e najbolje da uporabiš https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Seniorita> Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dz0ny> na live cd namestiš z sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair -y && sudo apt-get update
<dz0ny> im potem tako kot je naprej v navodilh
<dz0ny> stisneš repair in počakaš
<ziga555> ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Čestitke!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38857/#p38857
<ziga555> dz0ny
<ziga555> sem naredil to
<ziga555> in mi napise pac da je uspelo
<ziga555> in restartam
<ziga555> pa spet pride v windowse
<ziga555> shit skratka
<dz0ny> si shranil tisti ubuntu pasti link
<dz0ny> paste*
<ziga555> ja
<dz0ny> do share
<ziga555> Aja tisti.
<ziga555> Shit ne nisem. Bom jutri naredil znova
<dz0ny> v live cd imaš disk utils tam ročno nastavi ubuntu kot zaganljiv
<ziga555> Aha, skratka hvala. Bom jutri nadaljeval, ker moram jutri zgodaj vstat (zaradi sole)
<ziga555> Mimogrede dz0ny, a se ti se kaj spoznas na openwrt?
<dz0ny> hm tole sem anredil https://github.com/dz0ny/OpenWRT-internet-radio
<Seniorita> dz0ny/OpenWRT-internet-radio · GitHub
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> kaj te zanima
<ziga555> dz0ny wds me heca
<ziga555> oz client (wds)
<ziga555> skratka da imam router povezan preko wi-fija in ta wifi mi ojaca ter shara internet na ethernet porte
<ziga555> poskusil sem s luci-jem ampak mi ni uspelo
<dz0ny> wds a veš da to ni glih varno
<ziga555> obstaja kaksna varnejsa obcija
<ziga555> relayed?
<ziga555> drugace vem ja da ni najbolj varno
<dz0ny> hm za easy rešitev bi ti predlagal tomatousb (usb ni pomemben)
<dz0ny> tam imaš lahko 4 virtual lane
<dz0ny> pardon omrežja
<dz0ny> eno od the je lahko client
<dz0ny> ali pa ethernt bridge
<ziga555> rtomato ne gre gor :(
<ziga555> tomato*
<ziga555> Atheros procesor...
<dz0ny> kateri ruter?
<ziga555> primarni: tp-link wr1043nd
<ziga555> sekundarni: tp-link wr741nd v4.x
<sasa84> nočkooooo ;)
<dz0ny> hm tile so res problematični
<dz0ny> kaj točno ti ne dela, ne poveže al kaj drugega
<dz0ny> kolikor se spomnim je nastavitev dokaj lahka, problem je če čip uporablja kakšne čudne zadeve, aka wpasupplicant
<dz0ny> brb 5 min Å¡e nekomu pomagam :)
<ziga555> da ti po resnici povem neznam nastavit
<ziga555> Ampak bova to jutri
<ziga555> Na forumih sem ze bral da jih je ze precej usposobilo.
<ziga555> Bi dal gargozle gor, ampak za v4.x ga se ni
<ziga555> gargoyle*
<dz0ny> ok jutri potem noč
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Re: Čestitke!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38858/#p38858
<sasa84> juhuuu
<ziga555> Hej
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Kako Instalirati drug Linux ob bok obstojecemu Ubuntu 11.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38859/#p38859
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Čestitke!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38860/#p38860
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj za vraga je narobe z 24ur.com rss feedom?  http://rss.24ur.com/index.rss
<Seniorita> 24ur.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1571-1: DHCP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1571-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tsstartup.si/
<Seniorita> TSstartup
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:
<dz0ny> dz0ny@namizni ~> curl http://www.24ur.com/rss
<dz0ny> <HTML><HEAD>
<dz0ny> <TITLE>301 Moved Permanently</TITLE>
<dz0ny> </HEAD>
<Seniorita> 24ur.com
<dz0ny> <BODY>
<dz0ny> The document has moved <A HREF="http://www.24ur.com/rss/">here</A>
<dz0ny> </BODY></HTML>
<dz0ny> ne pustijo več rss
<CrazyLemon> ampak!
<CrazyLemon> v google readerju pa dela!
<CrazyLemon> v igoogleu pa ne..oziroma so vidne določene novice..sam so označene kot starejše kot dejansko so
<CrazyLemon> cela zmesnjava ubistvu
<dz0ny> 2 možnosti lahko da google srcapa
<dz0ny> imajo link do pravega urlja
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> Evo dz0ny imaš čas?
<dz0ny> ob 6 ok?
<ziga555> ob 18.00, okej super!
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/09/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-community-winners/
<Seniorita> Announcing the Ubuntu App Showdown community winners | Ubuntu App Developer
<ziga555> help me
<ziga555> dz0ny kakao si?
<ziga555> kako*
<ziga555> Bo saša mislila da se ti je kaj zgodilo.
<ziga555> dz0ny
<ziga555> dz0ny
<ziga555> A ti telefon kaj utripa?
<dz0ny> očitno bo treba še ant- ddos naredit :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/459446
<Seniorita> US-CERT Vulnerability Note VU#459446 - osCommerce v2.3.1 with PayPal website payments standard module v1.0 design vulnerability
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> navali folk :>
<alteego> zivjo
<alteego> dz0ny testira nekaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ; zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je v slo kak pameten hosting za dedicated streznike?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tushosting?
<alteego> d: dz0ny
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha.
<zdobersek> ni zastonj!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj dedicated in ne VPS?
<zdobersek> special boys need special treatment.
<CrazyLemon> for a special price :)
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> gremo pogledat, kaj kurca je Planet TV!
<CrazyLemon> nogometni kanal :)
<dz0ny> d : pri nas so zbrisali slo3  in anamesto njega dali plaettv
<dz0ny> panettv*
<dz0ny> mah
<CrazyLemon> slo3 je itak useless :)
<dz0ny> vem
<zdobersek> vcasih je le zanimivo gledat prenose iz parlamenta, en?
<zdobersek> ne?
<zdobersek> mater majo potih kanal nastiman, nic se ne slisi
<dz0ny> jao http://theoatmeal.com/comics/dog_paradox
<Seniorita> My dog: the paradox - The Oatmeal
<sasa84> LOl dz0ny :)
<sasa84> a maš kužata?
<dz0ny> psico :) ona je čist uglajeno bitje proti psu
<dz0ny> prosi kadar mora it kakat, lulat ko mulc bi se reklo. sasa84 ti?
<sasa84> sem mela psa... labradorca po imenu Ken ;)
<sasa84> uspaval smo ga...zdj bo 2 let oktobra
<sasa84> star je bil 13,5 in...
<sasa84> zdj mam pa mucko :)
<sasa84> ime ji je Greta ;)
<dz0ny> mi imamo mačka in psica se ga tako boji da se mu umika na dva metra, medtem pa veselo lovi sosedske mačke
<dz0ny> pol pa še z njene sklede je, psica pa cvil in skače ko da jo iz kože dajejo. jao
<dz0ny> ampak to s psi je res
<sasa84> naša 4 mesečna mucka že od skoz preganaj sosedovha prinašalca :P
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> mater majo potih kanal nastiman, nic se ne slisi
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> piši jim na twitter
<sasa84> ja zdobersek kaj čakaš :P
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon <3
<CrazyLemon> oj sasa84 <2.718
<sasa84> oh... kok Å¡wit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mzrLvNrDIFs#t=164s
<Seniorita> To je Bojan - Peti dan - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> belce, črnce pa hrvate :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, wtf
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHmBr4wxUMQ&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> Sven in Amir - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf wtf
<sasa84> kaj so to za eni modeli? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je risanka
<CrazyLemon> niso modeli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVB2SIE5FwU sasa84 ^^
<Seniorita> Galeb sliši vic - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> LOL
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako Instalirati drug Linux ob bok obstojecemu Ubuntu 11.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38861/#p38861
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon kok si ti brihten!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si bila kdaj na ..emm.. sladkem vrhu? :p
<sasa84> sladkem CrazyLemon ? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm
 * CrazyLemon giggles
<CrazyLemon> !g sladki vrh
<Seniorita> Sladki Vrh - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sladki_Vrh
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse ta slovenija premore :D
<sasa84> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sladki_Vrh
<sasa84> ?
<Seniorita> Sladki Vrh - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> k sm brala...bi rekla, d sm bla
<CrazyLemon> vrh je sicer bl majhn :>
<sasa84> mislm...tist brod sm vidla, če se prou spomnm :)
<sasa84> zkaj sprašuješ CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 just asking
<CrazyLemon> zdej sm vidu da nekdo brska s sladkega vrha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> +po ubuntu.si
<sasa84> sevedeeee, paloma sladki vrh!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pr men tud veš od kod brskam? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa na draženovem vrhu? si bila? :>
<sasa84> mhm, sem se povzpela nanj ^^
<CrazyLemon> ^^
<sasa84> :))))))))))))
<dz0ny> hej mojstra kateri app smo že takrat uporabili za tisto učenje for loopa v js
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem več linka :/
<CrazyLemon> jspad
<CrazyLemon> oziroma neki takega
<Aseq> jsfiddle?
<sasa84> dz0ny, a tist k smo skp pisal?
<CrazyLemon> http://jsfiddle.net/ ?
<dz0ny> jp
<Seniorita> Create a new Fiddle - jsFiddle
<CrazyLemon> ni ta
<CrazyLemon> ampak je pa podobn
<CrazyLemon> http://jsbin.com/
<CrazyLemon> madafaka!
<Seniorita> JS Bin - Collaborative JavaScript Debugging
<dz0ny> e našu http://sharejs.org/
<CrazyLemon> ni ta
<dz0ny> tole je bilo http://sharejs.org/code.html#tDEwxl6GT9
<Seniorita> Code editor
<CrazyLemon> to pa je to!
<sasa84> dz0ny, jp, mislm d ja :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdj pa grem jaz pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<dz0ny> thnx vsem :)
<sasa84> uu, pred polnočjo bom šla spaaaat
<sasa84> wihaaaa :D
<dz0ny> sej greš vedno
<sasa84> ne :S
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sasa ponavadi sajbra pozno v noč
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<sasa84> al pa berem :P
<CrazyLemon> FYI
<dz0ny> to vidva na privat sej vem
<CrazyLemon> nekdo bere tvoj vodnik
<CrazyLemon> izdelava kazala v LO
<sasa84> ampak raj sajbram kt berm :P
<sasa84> uuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tko da..LOTI SE DELA!
<CrazyLemon> FFS!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja veš... čas diplomskih :P
<CrazyLemon> pa elektroniki nas imajo zelo radi :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš dobil vodič ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 srčno upam da vsaj iztržiš kak € :)
<sasa84> sj včer sm se spet snemala...sam nism bla zadovolna :P
<sasa84> kakšen €...kdo mi bo pa dal :P
<CrazyLemon> girls never are :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj to... nkol zadovolne :)
<sasa84> ampak z draženovim vrhom sm pa bla ^^
<sasa84> FYI
<sasa84> v glavnem... lahkonočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak a veš.. nas (moške) ne zanimajo vaši kompleksi :D  ti zrihti video
<CrazyLemon> al pa naredi fotke pa spiši vodnik
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> da objavimo že enkrat
<sasa84> bom raj video...se mi zdi, d je bl pregledn vse skup
<CrazyLemon> fotke lahk fotošopaš :>
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam..tudi js raje prečekiram video kot pa fotko ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jst tud CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zto rada sajbram :P
<CrazyLemon> sej vem sasa84 ..zato pa si tko hitro obupala nad javascriptom
<sasa84> nočkooooooooooo ;)
<CrazyLemon> ker ni bilo videa..ampak sam ogromno texta :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma čisti DC
<CrazyLemon> LN!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> LN miši moja zlata :*
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> nočko vsem :)
<sasa84> čafči :D
<dz0ny> bre šta ova cura, nešto čudnog pije sa večeru?
<CrazyLemon> bre ni nikoli na začetku stavka! :>
<CrazyLemon> sa=za
<CrazyLemon> keep working on it :D
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> sam razumel pa si
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> recimo "šta ova bre cura, nešto čudno pila za večeru?"  bi bilo recimo da pravilno
 * CrazyLemon sicer ne pozna srbskih pravopisnih pravil :)
<dz0ny> d: nisem že dolgo slišal, sam ta bre si pa za vedno zapomniš
<ziga555> dz0ny si tu?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> e 15min
<ziga555> delno sem usposobil
<ziga555> Preko wi-fija dela
<dz0ny> a wlan
<dz0ny> aha
<ziga555> Ampak ko se s kablom priklopim gor
<ziga555> pa ne dela
<ziga555> kjub temu da mi primarni router dodeli ip
<ziga555> (to sem v kde-ju videl)
<ziga555> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/recipes/atheroswds
<Seniorita> Atheros and MAC80211 WDS (Kernel 2.6)    - OpenWrt Wiki
<ziga555> Po temle
<ziga555> Daj mi nekako pomagaj Å¡e za lan zrihtat
<ziga555> da lahko danes prižgem server
<ziga555> Hmm pravzaprav tudi wi-fi ne deluje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Kako Instalirati drug Linux ob bok obstojecemu Ubuntu 11.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38862/#p38862
<dz0ny> bridge naredi ločen za wlan ločen za porte
<ziga555> Ja how to?
<ziga555> To bi se dalo preko luci-ja
<dz0ny> jp ali pa http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/recipes/guest-wlan
<Seniorita> Configure a guest WLAN    - OpenWrt Wiki
<ziga555> guest wlan, to odpade
<dz0ny> step 1 in 3 sta zate relavantna
<dz0ny> kako narediš bridge opisuje step one
<dz0ny> kako narediš da se ip dobiš step 2
<ziga555> ipaddr to je ip routerja ane?
<dz0ny> ne to je začetni tega bridga
<dz0ny> recimo 129.168.2.1
<ziga555> kaj pa 192.168.1.50
<ziga555> bi tudi Å¡lo
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> to je v drugem bridgu, oziroma omrežju
<dz0ny> celo na drugem ruterju aka primarnem
<dz0ny> e boš hotel potem na strežnik na omrežje spravit boš firewall dodatno omogočil
<ziga555> Sepravi ni nič tako preprostega kot wds, in bi vse nastavljal na 1. routerju
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> kakor hočeš wlan ethernt bridge se vse zakomplicira
<dz0ny> ima pa to tomato samo ne vem kao ima to rešeno
<dz0ny> zato se izogibam atheros ruterjem
<ziga555> hja
<ziga555> broadcom je pa že zastarel
<ziga555> dz0ny a maš kak teamviewer ali pa kakšen drug viewer program, da bi nahitro pogledal kako zgleda, prosim
<dz0ny> ne morem več sem tako zaspan da komaj gledam juti praw
<dz0ny> jutri*
<ziga555> Super! Hvala!
<dz0ny> noč vsem
<ziga555> noč
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> 24ur rss feed dela
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1572-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1572-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1573-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1573-1/
<sasa84> jutrčko :D
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx>    * Offline system updates adds support for installing OS packages at boot. This gives systems administrators the ability to upgrade important  libraries in a controlled manner.
<lynxlynxlynx> nova vrsta groze
<CrazyLemon> This gives system administrators ability to crash the system in a totally new way. :)
<dz0ny> lowkey: kje to?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kje to?
<lynxlynxlynx> fedora
<lynxlynxlynx> sem bral release notes od alfe1 na lwn
<lynxlynxlynx> ogromen potencial za dobro in slabo :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38863/#p38863
<sasa84_> o zdobersek
<blackice> zivjo
<blackice> ima kdo kaksne izkusnje s prevajanjem programske opreme in bi mi lahko dal nekaj napotkov?
<blackice> imam source code aplikacije napisane v pythonu, za katero so ze ustvarjene "po" datoteke
<blackice> kako bi vkljucil lasten prevod v aplikacijo, ko bi le-to compilal?
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej setup.py
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž bo sam zgeneriral .mo datoteke (binary po) za uporabo in jih potem še namestil
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem a ima python kaj vgrajenega za gettext ali vse "outsource"-a, ampak poglej če omenja msgmerge, msgfmt
<zdobersek> ja pozdrav sasa84_
<sasa84_> blackice, že odpreš .po fajl...maš nize za prevest?
<sasa84_> že=če
<sasa84_> zdobersek, a si kej priden? kaj počneš?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jutro
<CrazyLemon> .o/
<blackice> sasa84_: ja, ce odprem s poedit potem mi odpre te nize, katere je potrebno prevesti
<dz0ny> blackice: nisi povedal ali imaš to web(django, ali kaj tretjega) ali desktop app
<sasa84_> blackice, če bi poskušal kakšnega prevesti pa potem .po datoteko dal pod locale al kje že pride?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ .po datoteka ti ne pomaga kaj preveč dokler ne zgeneriraš .mo datoteke.. glej kaj je lynx napisal
<zdobersek> sasa84_: priden sem vedno!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: confirm!
 * CrazyLemon does NOT confirm
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, pa sej to se pol samo nrdi?
<sasa84_> men ej andrejz pošiljal neke .po datoteke za en programčič...pa sem prevedla, shranla... ostal sta mi .po in .mo pa sem pol dala pod locale al kam že :)
<blackice> dz0ny: desktop app
<blackice> ok, hvala sasa
<blackice> bom poskusil
<blackice> :)
<dz0ny> http://twitter.com/hackerSi
<Seniorita> Hacker Si (hackerSi) on Twitter
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> 'protecting hackers from slovenia'
<sasa84_> zdj jih followingam :P
<zdobersek> pol pa linkajo na public drinkup v LJ
<zdobersek> Hmalu https://twitter.com/hackerSi/status/248378470634246144
<Seniorita> Twitter / hackerSi: Te zanima sodelovanje. Hmalu ...
<zdobersek> tri tweete prej pa razlagajo, da bojo nekej prevajal
<zdobersek> prosim, ne.
<sasa84_> Hmalu!
<sasa84_> Hacker.si je politicno neodvisen. Stran je nastala, ker smo siti prikazovanja slik crackerjev v maskah po medijih.
<sasa84_> :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tisto je github meetup
<dz0ny> bom videli kaj bo s tem upam de ne kaj v stilu piratske stranke
<sasa84_> sem pa vesela, ker se res ne spomnm kdaj je kdo nazadnje prav pisal cracker pa hacker :P
<dz0ny> uni po televiziji z maskami so Å¡eme
<dz0ny> e pogldajo en sms setri pa so že hackerji, pa crackerji pa ...
<sasa84_> to je men reku en poba star 13 let... da gre špilat nevem kero streljačino oziroma da gre "igrco hekat"
<sasa84_> kar mi je blo mal smešn... sam vseen :D
<dz0ny> a to je mislu pa crack c/p 100%
<ziga555> Hej dz0ny si tu?
<ziga555> Pa kaj je sedaj to
<ziga555> tudi pri kubuntu se mi vse sesuva
<ziga555> Knetattach, rekonq
<ziga555> ...
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ment!
<ziga555> Saj nemorem verjeti da so windowsi precej bolj stabilini od linux-a
<CrazyLemon> sux ane :/
<ziga555> Ja
<ziga555> Ti se pa kar zajebavaj..
<sasa84_> ziga555, ubuntu/kubuntu...vse se sesuva?
<sasa84_> kaj pa če probaš  fedoro ?
<CrazyLemon> al pa opensuse..tam je zelo dober support!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a si čist en mejčkn mejčkn ciničn? ma čist sam za pikico? :D
<CrazyLemon> ---------> . <-----------
<CrazyLemon> čist mejčkn kot vidiš
<sasa84_> ooo
<sasa84_> pikica moja :D
<sasa84_> (cinična)
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, to je odrast tvoje inteligence -.-
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 hvala za kompliment :$
<sasa84> ziga555, kaj se ti sesuva? a tko nasplošno kr vsi programi al kaj?
<ziga555> Ne, pomoje naključno
<ziga555> Ampak pri gnome/unity tega ni bilo
<ziga555> Evo spet se je sesul
<sasa84> teb se pol kde sesuva?
<ziga555> browser od kde-ja
<ziga555> pa Å¡e ene par apliakcij
<sasa84> gnome/unity ti tega ni delal?
<sasa84> ziga555, probi cinnamon...enim je všeč :)
<ziga555> Meni cinnamon ni všeč :/ž
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282284_368924316517196_1349864640_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/ky7Lcs0mojE       haha
<Seniorita> Digitalije 020 - novi iPhone (predpredpremiera) - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> se je ta tko postaru al so mejkap uzgal?
<CrazyLemon> 1.
<sasa84> 1.
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q-ebIYZ91U
<Seniorita> Zakaj se ne bi imela rada?   (Call me maybe) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> jonas ni ravno mlad :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ponavljat za Sky[x] no :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj sm vila d sta miha pa Sky[x] dala to na fb
<sasa84> pa poslušam... wtf
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da se ne boš z neumnostmi ukvarjala
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sicert/status/248430603345727488
<Seniorita> Twitter / sicert: Kaj piše v http://t.co/LJF0E40T ...
<CrazyLemon> raje se pejt s tem igrat :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a kaj pomen neki podobn kt "dfghjkewotu409tcxmpfuc9" na celi strani? :))
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če rešiš
<CrazyLemon> dobiš majico
<Sky[x]> :P
<sasa84> ja...čist hudo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ej! Varni na netu majico!
<sasa84> dobim majco varni nanetu :P
<CrazyLemon> itak da je hudo!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm že tko varna...k sajbram sam s tabo pa švedo,m
<sasa84> pa s Sky[x] pa zdobersek pa dz0ny pa Seniorita pa BigWhale pa.. pa... pa...
 * zdobersek 's middle name is Danger
<zdobersek> sasa84: boj.se/me
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> zdobersek, sej se te... zto mam pa zmer bič sabo ^^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek buy it!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nevah!
<zdobersek> zal.
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> kaj čmo delat
<zdobersek> kdaj je hangout?
<sasa84> a ni jutr?
<Sky[x]> jst tud nv kaj bi delal :)
<sasa84> https://www.ubuntu.si/2012/09/jesenski-hangout/ zdobersek
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija || Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Prvi jesenski Ubuntu.si Hangout
<sasa84> jutr ob 20h
<CrazyLemon> sej tko al tko ne bo pršu
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] gor maš od certa tweet..igraj se :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oh yee of little faith!
<dz0ny> uu zanimivo, zgeda je ukazna konzola, irc, al pa klepet
<dz0ny> jaz dobivam veliko @
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, rešla....sm zdej poslala mejl
<Sky[x]> to zih slo hekerje iscejo
<Sky[x]> :P
<Sky[x]> da te pol povabjo na razgovor :D
<ziga555> Kje to?
<sasa84> Sky[x], a ti jst ne delujm kt supi dupi hekarca :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mi uporabljeno abecedo :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma samo za črke
<CrazyLemon> A B C D E
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če si prav rešla :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje dobiš veliko @ ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk ti tkoj odgovor povem :P
<sasa84> na podobn način pride ven, k men mačka skače po tipkovnc :P
<dz0ny> d: resno jaz dobim sun@log, samo potem se rotacija spremeni, če spremenim rotacijo se večkrat ponovi mclogo
<dz0ny> to ej bruteforce, berem pa vsak znak posebi če komu pomaga :) majce itak nebi nosil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj uspeha?
<Aseq> dz0ny: prevec se trudis
<Aseq> samo crke so zamenjane za druge
<Aseq> poglej sporocilo, ce zagledas kej znanega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp..rešil že zdavnaj in +1 Aseq
<CrazyLemon> preveč se trudiš.. dosti bl preprosto je :)
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če poznaš windows OS :)
<CrazyLemon> SI-CERT ‏@sicert
<CrazyLemon> Tri rešitve so prispele. Hvala vsem za sodelovanje!
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> poslal sem rešitev cca. 2 uri nazaj pa nobenga replya na mail :(
<dz0ny> boš rekel da je v imenu datoteke vse
<Aseq> ne ime datoteke nima veze s svetom
<dz0ny> predam se :)
<Aseq> dkki(,,vvv?apforjrck?fra,pjmip,oxhpo?hgg.ioh&px=iwxo&6=mo&ajzdrax
<Aseq> probi s tem
<CrazyLemon> naah
<Aseq> na kaj te to spominja
<Aseq> drugo je vse bolj Windows specificno
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje začel z 'xex' :)
<CrazyLemon> in f(/.....
<CrazyLemon> zeeeeeeeh
<zdobersek> aha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what to do this is the question
<zdobersek> hahah, nov hobitov trailer na siol.net
<zdobersek> lepo
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls
<sasa84> hobit :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj dejansko piše https://www.cert.si/fileadmin/dokumenti/si-cert/regcp-decoded.txt
<sasa84> jp jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38864/#p38864
<ziga555> dz0ny si tu?
<ziga555> Se kdo drug spozna na open-wrt?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1574-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1574-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1575-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1575-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1574-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1574-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1575-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1575-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-20
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<sasa84> je je :)
<sasa84> ti?
<LorD_DDooM> Ni Å¡e petek, safr.
<sasa84> je pa mali petek :)
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lp iz amsterdama :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ni čudn, da maš v xchatu zeleno barvo pol :P
<lynxlynxlynx> oranžno :P
<sasa84> pr men si zelen... sej veš... mogoče zarad rastline :P
<sasa84> (pa ne tulipana in orhideje)
<CrazyLemon> oh ja!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny danes je hangout - tko da če imaš čas lahko posreduješ svoje ideje
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj pa je?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38865/#p38865
<sasa84> ubuntu hangout ob 20h ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> uh, takrat bom pomoje že spal
<lynxlynxlynx> celo noč smo se vozil
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38866/#p38866
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38867/#p38867
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1576-1: DBus vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1576-1/
<lupastro_> ceer
<lupastro_> eno vprašanje bi imel, os Ubuntu seveda, rad bi preusmeril audio izhod na mic-in, da bi izgledalo kot, da zvok prihaja iz mikrofona.
<lupastro_> se to da kako narediti?
<lupastro_> probal sem že s cat sound.wav > /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<lupastro_> pa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> da se
<CrazyLemon> vsaj gugl pravi da se da :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kirsle.net/blog/kirsle/redirect-audio-out-to-mic-in--linux-
<Seniorita> Redirect Audio Out to Mic In (Linux) - Kirsle.net
<lupastro_> hmm
<CrazyLemon> lahk potrdim da to worka :)
<lupastro_> sem probal to pa imam problem, ker ne smem uporabit audio out
 * CrazyLemon pravkar probal
<CrazyLemon> ne smeš? zakaj ne?
<lupastro_> jap, sem tudi jaz
<lupastro_> trik je v tem, da mi frn klient ne dovoli preiti na oddajo, če zaznava karkoli na audio izhodu zvočne kartice
<lupastro_> torej če zvočna kartica oddaja audio na zvočnike je oddaja v tistem trenutku izklopljena
<CrazyLemon> izklopi zvočnike! :D
<lupastro_> bi rabil, da ne oddaja zvoka ampak sam preusmeri audio kot, da bi prihajal iz mikrofona
<lupastro_> hahaha
<lupastro_> smotanc :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2009/04/19/recording-from-pulseaudio/
<CrazyLemon> skombiniraš neki!
<lupastro_> da vidim
<CrazyLemon> move-source-output ID SOURCE
<CrazyLemon> Move the specified recording stream (identified by its numerical index) to the specified source (identified by its symbolic name or numerical index).
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<lupastro_> Like I told you before, files aren't the only places where you can redirect the standard output. You can redirect it to devices, too: $ cat sound.wav > /dev/audio
<CrazyLemon> boš se mogu poglobit v pulseaudio
<lupastro_> ne razumem zakaj mi tole ne dela recimo
<CrazyLemon> sox soundfile.wav -t raw -r 8012 -u -b -c 1 | cat > /dev/audio
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa to?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> sox rabiš
<CrazyLemon> sax :D
<zdobersek> OPPAN GANGNAM STLYE
<zdobersek> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SEXY LAIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<zdobersek> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE sasa84 LAIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne trudi se.. ne bo pokazala jošk
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> *prrrrrrr*
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..sam prdi
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa veš...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce LEPO prosis!
<lupastro_> me meče ven, kr naenkrat ne morem več pisat
<lupastro_> hmmm kaj pa če bi uporabil line-in kot line out in s konektorjem povezal mikrofon
<lupastro_> CrazyLemon: misliš, d abi šlo?
<CrazyLemon> lupastro_ probaj ..če ti uspe kul..če ne pa je rešitev preprosta :D
<lupastro_> povej
<lupastro_> da se neham ubadat s tem problemom? :D
<lupastro_> CrazyLemon: kot kaj se kaže line-in v /dev/snd/?
<lupastro_> pcmC0D0c ali pcmC0D1c ?
<CrazyLemon> lupastro_ pojma nimam :)
<lupastro_> :/
<lupastro_> evo niti jaz, tudi če pogledam v system manager mi pokaže dva vhoda, dva izhoda in mixer
<CrazyLemon> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0 - the raw audio device for the card
<CrazyLemon> /dev/snd/mixerC0D0 - the mixer for card 0
<CrazyLemon> /dev/snd/controlC0D0 - the control device for card 0
<CrazyLemon> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Alsa-sound-6.html
<CrazyLemon> 6.3
<Seniorita> Alsa-sound-mini-HOWTO: Testing and using
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lets cyber
<lupastro_> grem brat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<sasa84> KDO KLE IZ MB??? al pa iz Å¡tajerske nekje? :)))
<zdobersek> nekje.
<sasa84> kulči :)
<sasa84> pvt!
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, dj ti men povej... od kod prihajaš? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi z laptopa
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa iz ljubljane
<sasa84> aha :)
<sasa84> veš kaj.. folk iščem za ubuntu urice :)
<lynxlynxlynx> eeh
<sasa84> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> srečno
<sasa84> grazie ;)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGGWiNGPfNE lej CrazyLemon
<sasa84> wiii
<Seniorita> Unity Dash Animations in Ubuntu 12.10 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si zabavala primoža?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ful prijeten fant
<CrazyLemon> zapecaj ga :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..šveda maš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> bjorn^^
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv time :)
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thnx, za povabilo, samo mi ni uspelo :/
<sasa84> nočko fantje ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-21
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38868/#p38868
<miha_> wassaaa
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=8565
<Seniorita> BOLHA (splošno) - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<miha_> CrazyLemon: dj sm komentar https://www.varninainternetu.si/2012/kupim-ta-bager-da-ali-ne-pravilno-svetujte-in-osvojite-nagrado/
<Seniorita> Kupim ta bager? Da ali ne? Pravilno svetujte in osvojite nagrado! | Varni na Internetu
<miha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha_ komentar? sem že poslal mnenje na mail!
 * CrazyLemon hoče majico!!
<miha_> ;)
<CrazyLemon> miha_ kaj pa ti praviš?! da ali ne? :>
<miha_> ja verjetno NE, sicer ne bi objavli.
<miha_> ni mi všeč MSN Live mail
<miha_> :D
<CrazyLemon> a sam mail ti ni všeč? :d
<miha_> bager je lep
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam..pa poceni :)
<miha_> sam jst bi rajš traktor
<CrazyLemon> miha_ meni je všeč gospa sales manager :>
<miha_> Emma?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<miha_> milf
<CrazyLemon> ne v tem smislu
<miha_> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> ampak v smislu da dejansko dela v US Army :D
<CrazyLemon> http://ttparking.net/index.php
<Seniorita> TTParking
<CrazyLemon> https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578580_155092641297027_1568108959_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1568108959
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38869/#p38869
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38870/#p38870
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38871/#p38871
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38872/#p38872
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38873/#p38873
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38874/#p38874
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38875/#p38875
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38876/#p38876
<miha_> java pa ubuntu je res problem
<miha_> mi nek icedtea inštalira
<miha_> morm vse ročno, da je prava java
<CrazyLemon> openjdk ? :)
<miha_> nima browser plugina?
<CrazyLemon> openjdk-7-jre ?
<miha_> nima browser plugina?
<miha_> al ga ma? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38877/#p38877
<CrazyLemon> try and you shall find out ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Kako namesiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38878/#p38878
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38879/#p38879
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38880/#p38880
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38881/#p38881
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38882/#p38882
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38883/#p38883
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Adobe flash player ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38884/#p38884
<zdobersek> nestrpen CrazyLemon!
<zdobersek> tudi ti si bil n00bz0r!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right
<CrazyLemon> ampak js sm sam poiskal rešitev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38884/#p38884
<Seniorita> [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Adobe flash player ? (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<zdobersek> pomagej zaboga!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek never
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povab ga sem na kanal, kjer bo uzivu live support!
<zdobersek> provided by CrazyLemon 24/7
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej imaš prste ter kot vidim znaš tipkat
<CrazyLemon> povabi ga
<CrazyLemon> if you dare :>
<zdobersek> torej se javljas, da mu bos pomagal?
<zdobersek> it's CrazyLemon we love!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡trudelj time.. l8r
<sasa84> nč..,.šibam u kino
<sasa84> papa ;)
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> jst bi takisto sel v kino.
<CrazyLemon> je res nesramna da niti ne povabi
<CrazyLemon> biatch!
<zdobersek> WE NEVER FORGET
<zdobersek> amirite?
<CrazyLemon> RITE!
<zdobersek> kje so rite?!
<CrazyLemon> na straniščih!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Adobe flash player ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38885/#p38885
<zdobersek> pol pa na stranisce!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dtIrIcc3HVI/UFyPSqQKqrI/AAAAAAAAoxE/VNhxVzAxSjI/s868/1.jpg
<ziga555> dz0ny si tu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1577-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1577-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVmEiiFnnAA
<Seniorita> Late Night Hashtags: #IUsedToThink - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poglej tole salo!
<zdobersek> http://www.comshop.si/shop/RaCunalniStvo/Prenosni_raCunalniki/TabliCni_raCunalnik_ASUS_Nexus_7-110214
<Seniorita> Comshop d.o.o. | Spletna trgovina
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seen it
<CrazyLemon> že zdavnaj :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1578-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1578-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38886/#p38886
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1579-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1579-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1580-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1580-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38887/#p38887
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-22
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38888/#p38888
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38889/#p38889
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: sam da razjasnim, jst sem ob sedmih ze po hosti lazu!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<sasa84> zdobersek, morm priznat... jst sm ob 7h se zbudla, ampak še mal poležala :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon? ah... mogoče je šou zdej lulat, spal bo do dveh
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> LOL :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ubuntu urice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38890/#p38890
<sasa84> bemtiš, mogla bi zbrisat slikco predogleda :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sorči za "vigred" :S
<CrazyLemon> jao jao!
<sasa84_> ja...čist sm ...zbluzla :S
<sasa84_> mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa :(
<CrazyLemon> čigava pa culpa kot  pa tvoja?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<sasa84_> res mi je žou CrazyLemon ... takoj sem se nate spomnla :\
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38891/#p38891
<sasa84_> pa kdo ta tipo vozilo no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38892/#p38892
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38893/#p38893
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38894/#p38894
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38895/#p38895
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ to je tvoj največji fen :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38896/#p38896
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38897/#p38897
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, dj...ne govor :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ za vsak fckin program bo prašal
<CrazyLemon> boš vidla
<CrazyLemon> sledi "kako namestim DALJFKAS igrico"
<CrazyLemon> nato sledi "kako namestim patch za DKLJDAFP igrico"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> ja pa ne vem a ne.... a mu gugl ne dela?
<sasa84_> mogoče je pa gugla sprašvou take bedne stvari, da so blokiral kr ip :D
<CrazyLemon> kmalu tudi na ubuntu.si :p
<sasa84_> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38898/#p38898
<sasa84_> sam CrazyLemon ...lohk bi me pohvalu za 100ti post :)
<sasa84_> o đizs!
<sasa84_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84_> "ni za kaj sasa" LOOOOL
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38899/#p38899
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38900/#p38900
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38901/#p38901
<sasa84_> http://zulu.si/zabavne-igre/swigg-toss/
<Seniorita> Swigg & Toss
<sasa84_> LOL
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38898/#p38898
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38902/#p38902
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38903/#p38903
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> grem spat... lp .o/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38904/#p38904
<sasa84_> elow lynxlynxlynx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38905/#p38905
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84_> elow Tardus2 :)
<sasa84_> se javiš za kakšne ubuntu urice? ;)
<Tardus2> sasa84_, Uf.. živjo. sem prišel nazaj , na enih drugih kanalih ni nič zanimivega. glede uric bi se dalo zmaniti kaj sedi oktobra na našem koncu - notranjska
<sasa84_> a čmo narest notranjske ubuntu urice? :)
<Tardus2> sem glih pogledal  Ubuntu si manual - pravo remekdelo!! čestitke prevajalcem
<Tardus2> sasa84_, ja bi se zmenili, mogoče v postjn i ali v cerknici
<Tardus2> ne pznam  lokalnih barov v cerknici ali kakega kluba, kjer bi to lahko bilo ?
<Tardus2> sasa84_, sasa, javi se, ker bom Å¡el kmalu dol..
<Tardus2> sasa84_, JAVIM SE PO MAILU IN SE ZMENIMIO.. OK?
<sasa84_> oki doki
<CrazyLemon> ta sasa84_ ..kr ignorira
<CrazyLemon> nesramnost na višku :/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, privatkava
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... kaj si delal ves dan, povej mi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ beton prevažal!
<sasa84_> ?!
<sasa84_> a že hišo gradiva???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ že!
<miha> čer
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a kej cementa prpelem?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zdaj je že prepozno!
<sasa84_> no... jaz bom itak notr rihtala... sewj veš - zavese u kuhni ipd
<CrazyLemon> buhdej miha
<sasa84_> čafči miholca :D
<miha> :$
<sasa84_> ^^
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/video-korejska-uspesnica-najbolj-vseckan-video-vseh-casov.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Korejska uspešnica najbolj 'všečkan' video vseh časov
<miha> oppa gangam style :D
<sasa84_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF0-LGoXtaw&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Bjarne Stroustrup & Herb Sutter - No Time for JAVA - YouTube
<sasa84_> nočkooooo
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-23
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38906/#p38906
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38907/#p38907
<miha> dan
<miha> !g gangam style
<Seniorita> PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D9bZkp7q19f0
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> oj miha
<miha> oj sasa84
<CrazyLemon> !g is there anything more annoying than gangam style
<Seniorita> Thai gangs turn to dance-off before battle | Gippsland Times http://www.gippslandtimes.com.au/story/352285/thai-gangs-turn-to-dance-off-before-battle/%3Fcs%3D5
<miha> http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/08/gangnam-style-dissected-the-subversive-message-within-south-koreas-music-video-sensation/261462/
<Seniorita> Gangnam Style, Dissected: The Subversive Message Within South Korea's Music Video Sensation - Max Fisher - The Atlantic
<miha> CrazyLemon: če ti google ni odgovoru, ti bom pa jst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<Seniorita> Friday - Rebecca Black - Official Music Video - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> miha wrong answer
<miha> ja?
<CrazyLemon> the correct answer is No.
<miha> CrazyLemon: eh, nimaš okusa :D
<miha> !t auto en oppa gangam style
<Seniorita> oppa undergo style
<miha> !t auto sl bunga bunga
<Seniorita> rože
<miha> !t auto en bunga bunga
<Seniorita> flowers
<CrazyLemon> true that..na bunga bunga so same rožice :>
<miha> !g gangam linux
<Seniorita> descargar gangnam style linux » Download full movies, free music ... http://moviecomix.com/descargar%2Bgangnam%2Bstyle%2Blinux.html
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> miha, WTF je pa tole ženšče?
<miha> kiro?
<sasa84> Friday - Rebecca Black - Official Music Video - YouTube
<sasa84> :S
<miha> sasa84: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebecca_Black
<Seniorita> Rebecca Black - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> "the worst song ever.
<sasa84> could be :P
<miha> hm :)
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84 :)
<sasa84> :)
 * sasa84 prinese pusto skuto za Bilko 
<CrazyLemon> pusti skuto pejt se raje z vodnikom ukvarjat! :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :*
<CrazyLemon> nč dvopičje zvezdica
<CrazyLemon> dejmo dejmo..Å¡e letos!
<sasa84> letos bo zihr CrazyLemon !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] johnnyyy: Re: Seznam organizacij, ki v Sloveniji uporabljajo Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38908/#p38908
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dvomim :>
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon, ne bit tko črnogled, ti primorski bučko!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če vodič ne bo do konca leta... pol bom 1. januarja oblečena v šahovnco :P
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy kje pa je to "pri nas"  - če ni top secret NSA facility :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zaradi mene se lahk na trepalnice postaviš
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> js vem da če do zdaj nisi naredila da ne bo niti do 1. januarja končano ;)
<sasa84> no no... boš vidu
<sasa84> lohk bi mel pa ubuntu urice v KP ti
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> kr aljoši pejt težit
<sasa84> kosilce
<sasa84> bbl
<johnnyyy> IJS
<johnnyyy> institut jozef stefan
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy kul :)
<johnnyyy> aha B-)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Amazon search results in the Dash
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38909/#p38909
<ziga555> Hay!
<ziga555> Nekaj me zanima, na čem in na katerem free oz. open source orodju bi lahko postavil info točko?
<ziga555> Se pravi računalnik ki prikazuje samo eno spletno stran, in ni možno s strani ostalih uporabnikov da bi dostopali še kam drugam..
<CrazyLemon> to se imenuje kios mode
<CrazyLemon> srečno pri guglanju :)
<CrazyLemon> kiosk*
<ziga555> Aha vem, samo če ima kdo kakšno priporočilo...
<CrazyLemon> !forum kiosk
<Seniorita> Ubuntu - KIOSK MODE (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter vodiči ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3837/
<ziga555> Namreč na šoli smo meli en komp na linux-u v kiosk mode, pa ni bilo problem pridti noter
<ziga555> Pa niti browser se ne sme zapreti
<ziga555> (oz samo z določeno kombinacijo tipk + geslo)
<CrazyLemon> to potem ni bil kiosk mode haha
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo full screen mode :D
<ziga555> no ja, pa samo ena spletna stran lahko dela
<ziga555> in to je spletna stran od Å¡ole
<ziga555> Ampak problem je da je potrebno odpretu tudi pdf na določenih povezavah od strani
<ziga555> in to bi znal biti problem
<Sky[x]> na takih kompih postavis fajn botke
<Sky[x]> da skenirajo lepo :)
<ziga555> ?
<Sky[x]> ilegalne stvari :)
<ziga555> Tole da bi dal celo particijo pod root je dobra ideja
<ziga555> ampak tole s spletno stranjo bi pa znal biti problem + pdf
<johnnyyy> mogoče ne bi bil problem če bi nastavil da se ti pdf prikaže znotraj spletne strani
<ziga555> Ja to bi bilo super, ampak kako
<ziga555> Integrirani pdf viewer v browser-ju?
<johnnyyy> nekako tako
<ziga555> Kako bi pa to naredil?
<johnnyyy> namestiš acrobat reader in to je to
<johnnyyy> tam pod upravitelja dodatkov - vstavki - se ti pojavi Adobe Reader
<CrazyLemon> a ni boljše preprosto blokirat vse strani z extensionom razen tojemojasola.com ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dve muhi na en mah :)
<CrazyLemon> ker tako ali drugače moraš blokirat druge strani :)
<ziga555> Ja ja, samo če se odpre zunajni vever lahko komot pride en tip do desktopa
<Sky[x]> v hosts fajlu bi rabil met moznost uporabe REGEX :)
<Sky[x]> pol bi lahko vse zaklenu fajn :)
<johnnyyy> jst bi raje naslovno vrstico v firefoxu skril
<johnnyyy> :)
<ziga555> Sepravi kako pa sedaj naredit da se neda browser zapret (razen z določeno kombinacijo tipko + geslo), ter omejit spletne strani?
<CrazyLemon> tako da onemogočiš tipkovne bližnjice? :)
<CrazyLemon> in določena tipka + geslo za zapiranje...zakaj le? to je kiosk..ne bo se ga zapiralo
<ziga555> Ja za administracijo
<CrazyLemon> ssh je za administracijo
<CrazyLemon> če boš začel komplicirat pa ne bo nič od tega :D
<ziga555> Prav maš ja
<ziga555> Torej vse bližnjice zaklenit
<ziga555> Pa nekako skrit zgornjo vrstico od firefox-a
<johnnyyy> ja jst trenutno mal testiram, ampak celotne vrstice nebi skril
<ziga555> S čim bi pa to naredil, aja pa kako bi še omejil spletne strani, kakšno priporočilo, drugače bom itak kasneje šel googlat
<johnnyyy> ker potem iz pdfja ne moreš nazaj na stran
<ziga555> Dal bi pa na ubuntu 12.04 + xfce
<johnnyyy> :)
<ziga555> Ah shit
<ziga555> Pa pdf ne sme imeti možnosti save as
<CrazyLemon> google-chrome --kiosk :)
<johnnyyy> tist sem odstranil
<ziga555> johnnyyy, kako odstraniš samo tisti del vrstice?
<johnnyyy> za pdf?
<johnnyyy> ali pri firefoxu
<ziga555> oboje
<johnnyyy> za pdf sem z desno kliknil tam ko imaš print save... in odkljukal vse
<johnnyyy> pa sem dobil prazen dokument
<johnnyyy> v firefoxu mi ni uspelo, zato poizkušam v operi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.opera.com/support/mastering/kiosk/    :)
<Seniorita> Opera: Kiosk mode
<johnnyyy>  opera  -kioskhelp
<johnnyyy> :)
<ziga555> všeč mi je :)
<ziga555> Pe Å¡e vse free
<ziga555> Se da enako naložiti acrobat reader in disablad save as?
<johnnyyy> to bo treba poizkusit
<johnnyyy> zdi se mi da je enako kot pri firefox-u
<ziga555> Še eno vprašanje
<ziga555> Verjetno veste da obstajajo namenski "wireless" kontrolerji ki kontrolirajo kaj se dogaja na subnetu (kdo kaj pošilja, prejema skratka vse).
<ziga555> Tak kontroler stane okrog 2k€
<ziga555> A se da to kako narediti na linux-u?
<johnnyyy> wireshark?
<ziga555> nep
<ziga555> To ni dovolj
<ziga555> Recimo da če pride do ene p***** ki se zgodi s tega ip-ja, da lahko lociraš uporabnika
<johnnyyy> potem bi moral imeti sistem, ki ti beleži kdaj je bil določen uporabnik logiran
<ziga555> Right
<johnnyyy> to bi imel na tem sistemu?
<ziga555> Že prej vneseš uporabnikov mac naslov in hostname
<ziga555> potem pa se še dodatno prijavi s uporabniškim imenom in geslom
<ziga555> Jap
<ziga555> Nekaj podobnega kot eduroam, samo privatno
<ziga555> Namreč na šoli še vedno nimamo wi-fija, pa da bi wifi in vse skupaj namestili je potrebnih 80k€, kar pa je trenutno preveč
<ziga555> Naši "sistemski admini" na šoli pa niso preveč sposobni
<johnnyyy> edouroam uporablja radius strežnike
<johnnyyy> s pomočjo tega preverja uporabnike
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38910/#p38910
<sasa84> đizs... pa ta ni ama ništa nč pogledu...sam na forumu mori
<sasa84> mislm, a kmal bo treba it še do njega pa mu pokažem??
<ziga555> :-(sasa84 podi malo sočutna do začetnikov
<ziga555> bodi+
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38909/#p38909
<sasa84> post je že zbrisan
<sasa84> a ga je CrazyLemon nakuru? :P
<ziga555> hmm why?
<ziga555> Kaj ta bandicam to je game video recorder?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sam on v tem postu sprašuje vse :)
<sasa84> v tem postu je sprašvou kter program bi uporabu za zapisat cd
<sasa84> fantje, ktera tablca je kul tko do ene 100€
<ziga555> no zato pa res uporabiš google
<sasa84> ?
<ziga555> Pravim da za take pizdarije uporabiš google
<sasa84> ziga555, točno... ni problem kej povedat, če človk zna... ampak sprašuje kok se programi nameščajo, kter program bi mel za to, za uno, za tretje... zakaj mu minecraft ne dela ipd
<ziga555> vse gor piše
<sasa84> je predstavitev ubuntu, knjiga je gor... pa človk prvo mal tam pogleda, če se mu da a ne
<ziga555> Zakaj ta tip uporablja lubuntu?
<ziga555> Niti software centra verjetno ni serijsko gor
<johnnyyy> mogoče zaradi hardwera
<ziga555> Aja saj res, igra minecraft :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga555: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38911/#p38911
<ziga555> A Seniorita pa ne zazna editiranja?
<sasa84> Seniorita je že mal priletna ;)
<ziga555> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/8/
<Seniorita> Težave s strojno opremo (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si forum
<ziga555> Koliko pizdarij ma folk s hardwarom
<ziga555> Dejansko za dobro delo je edino dualboot
<ziga555> ubuntu za Å¡minkirat, windows pa az delat ;)
<ziga555> Čeprav je v kakšnih zadevah pravi ravno linux
<johnnyyy> čist odvisno
<johnnyyy> sam recimo na Fujitsu Simensu nisem imel nobenih problemov
<johnnyyy> vse v prvo
<johnnyyy> samo takrat ko sem kupil DVB-T kartico je bil problem, kar pa sem rešil s posodobitvijo kernela
<ziga555> to moram jaz Å¡e sprobat
<ziga555> Samo sem se zaj***** tako da se nebi mogel bolj ob tem nakupu
<ziga555> Sem kupil media-tech za cca 60€, s nekim polskim čipom
<johnnyyy> hja jst sem pa računal na to da gonilniki obstajajo
<johnnyyy> pa mi je napačno dala :)
<ziga555> Medtem ko ima gigabyte  realtekov čip
<ziga555> In s tistim čipom lahko dleaš vse
<ziga555> spremljaš naprimer vremenski satelit
<johnnyyy> ja pr men je blo pa tako da mi je računala cenejšo dobil sem pa dražjo in boljšo (z dvema dekodirnikoma)
<johnnyyy> no sedaj zadeva dela in lahk gledam in poslušam 2 kanala hkrati :)
<ziga555> Saj kar se tiče tega je za tv ta čip boljši
<ziga555> dosti manj je občutljiv na motnje
<ziga555> Samo sedaj pa nemorem snifat podatkov s satelitov =(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga555: Re: Nadzor downloada za ostale uporabnike wireless  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38912/#p38912
<ziga555> Hmm, a sploh kdo Å¡e uporablja slo OS?
<johnnyyy> slo OS?
<sasa84> re
<ziga555> Poslovenjen operacijski sistem :/
<johnnyyy> jst kombiniram :), če je na voljo v Slo zakaj ne (vsaj prevajalci se niso zastonj trudili :))
<ziga555> Mah, jaz se ne znajdem na slovenskem :P
<johnnyyy> pred nekaj urami sem gledal nastavitve v nemške wrt54gl pa sem se nekak znajdu med njihovimi "sicherheit" in podobnimi izrazi
<ziga555> ker os maš gor?
<johnnyyy> na temle Å¡e Ubuntu 10.10 (sem len in se ga mi ne da posodobit :))
<ziga555> mislil sem na router-ju
<johnnyyy> orginal, ne rabim več
<ziga555> meh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38913/#p38913
<ziga555> O shit
<ziga555> Takega odgovora pa nisem pričakoval
<ziga555> I'm shocked
<sasa84> <ziga555> :-(sasa84 podi malo sočutna do začetnikov
<ziga555> Shit, spišem cel post potem pa mi javi da nimam dodovljenja za oddajo posta, ali nekaj like that
<sasa84> ???
<ziga555> Očitno IE jebe
<johnnyyy> spletna stran najbrž ni bila preizkušena na IE :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga555: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38914/#p38914
<ziga555> Ja, egoisti. Samo na svojo rit gledajo (sedaj me bo CrazyLemon ubil)
<johnnyyy> rmp -> rpm
<ziga555> A jebem mu mamo, Å¡e mene je zavede, tnx ;)
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> vozilo nas bo povozilo :D
<ziga555> zavedel*
<johnnyyy> pravi motaš volan :)
<ziga555> Ma kaj bo meni vozilo...
<ziga555> Jaz imam kamion ;)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> oktobra bom šla pa na frišn namestit ubuntu 12.10... se mi zdi, da mam povn ene šare gor, k sploh ne vem d jo mam :)
<ziga555> btw, se da samo kako upgradat ubuntu brez kakšnih komplikacij na višjo različico?
<johnnyyy> evo to tut mene zanima :)
<ziga555> Pripis, brez da se po upgradu kaj crasha ;)
<ziga555> Tudi KDE ;)
<CrazyLemon> seveda se da :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer če so kakšni veliki preskoki vmes kot recimo 10.10 na 11.04
<CrazyLemon> je kar velika verjetnost da neki ne bo Å¡timalo :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38915/#p38915
<ziga555> Crazylemon, to je pa res velik preskok
<johnnyyy> no jst bi mev iz 10.10 na 12.04 :D
<ziga555> Tak odgovor bi pričakoval ;)
<sasa84> ziga555, johnnyyy ... jp, komot...to sm jst nrdila nazadne... brez vsakih problemov
<ziga555> Ja how to?
<ziga555> Same besede
<ziga555> z update managerjem?
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy ampak da greš z 10.10 moraš najprej it na 11.04 pa nato še na 11.10 pa nato na 12.04 :)
<sasa84> ampak iz 11.10 na 12.04 sem pršla
<CrazyLemon> tko da clean install ftw :)
<sasa84> ziga555, ja, z update managerjem
<johnnyyy> in to mu pobere 2 dni :)
<ziga555> Zakaj se mi zdi da moj KDE s tem preskokom nebo zadovoljen ;)
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy hence <CrazyLemon> tko da clean install ftw :)       :)
<sasa84> pa še nek priporočam... ko sem prek update managerja pač nadgrajevala...se mi zdi, da je traaaajal in traaajaaal
<sasa84> naslednjič bom sam .iso zloudala pa namestila
<sasa84> mn cajta proč vržeš
<ziga555> Da ne vprašam slučajno sedaj kako ubuntu server upgradat brez clean install?
<ziga555> Pismo se strinjam, ta ubuntu je za en k*****, vsake pol leta nova verzija
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda traja..če ti updejta še vse nameščene programe ane :)
<ziga555> Bo treba na arch
<CrazyLemon> če imaš ogromno programov po trajalo toliko več
<CrazyLemon> bo*
<ziga555> Naj mi nekdo razloži kako ima lahko vozilo na lubuntu velikos tvari, če še cd burnerja nezna naložit???
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma že sam sistem se mi je ful cajta nameščal..
<johnnyyy> hja mysql, apache in polno enih konfiguracijskih datotek
<sasa84> johnnyyy, tega npr. jst nimam :P
<ziga555> Pismo danes rabiš prav 2 serverja, da lahko upgradaš, brez da bi ti šla stran down :S
<miha> ziga555: za serverje maš Debian, doh
<ziga555> miha, očitno rad podpiram konkurenco :D
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki ima ubuntu server ima LTS različico.. če je nima je to njegova neumnost... in LTS -> LTS+1 pa itak deluje tko kot mora..ker poskrbijo za take zadeve (v večini primerov)
<johnnyyy> kaj pa če bi menjal /etc/apt/sources.list
<miha> CrazyLemon: zihr? :)
<ziga555> Limona, ja mam LTS verzijo ;)
<miha> mam 10.04, torej če upgrejdam na 11.04 se ne bo razsul? :D
<ziga555> Ne na 11.04
<ziga555> Na 12.04
<CrazyLemon> miha fo šo! :)  ampak pač..če imaš ti neko django aplikacijo ki dela s python 2.7 in nato upgrejdaš na lts+1 bo itak vse šlo k vragu
<ziga555> 11.04 ni LTS
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo  zaradi pythona ki bo 3.x
<miha> CrazyLemon: enkrat sm upgrejdal na 10.04 beta
<miha> in je crknilo
<miha> med nadgradnjo
<CrazyLemon> miha govorim za strežnike :)
<miha> sj če kak program ne dela, bi že zrihtu. sam takrat ni delal nič
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tisti ki ima ubuntu server ima LTS različico.. če je nima je to njegova neumnost... in LTS -> LTS+1 pa itak deluje tko kot mora..ker poskrbijo za take zadeve (v večini primerov)
<miha> aha ko sm nastavu na samo LTS
<miha> mi ponuja 12.04.1 iz 10.04
<CrazyLemon> miha ja..poudarek na BETA.. ampak kot sem že miljonkrat na forumu omenil.. do 11.04 nisem podpiral upgrejda..ampak samo clean install
<miha> ja kaj
<miha> bo delal, če upgrejdam iz 10.04 ?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa so upgrejd kar fajn zrihtal..tko da tudi sam sem upgrejdal
<miha> iz 10.04 ?:)
<CrazyLemon> miha desktop?
<miha> da
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak je pa kul če probaš..ter sporočiš če dela al ne :)
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> for science sake :>
<ziga555> CrazyLemon a proba?
<ziga555> probam*
<miha> lej, sj vedno je delal upgrejd. sam enkrat ni. in od takrat ne upgrejdam :D
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ti ne
<ziga555> Mam na 2. serverju 10.04 LTS
<CrazyLemon> ker pri tebi gre itak vse v k....
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> Ma ne na serverju ;)
<johnnyyy> je kdo poizkušal nadgradnjo s spremenjenim /etc/apt/sources.list?
<johnnyyy> iz novejše distribucije
<ziga555> Samo na desktopu, in to zaradu ubuntu-ja
<ziga555> zaradi*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ziga555: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38916/#p38916
<ziga555> Kaj ko bu kdo spremenil tale naslov?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi??
<CrazyLemon> to ker sta vidva offtopic ne pomeni da bom Å¡el spreminjat naslov
<CrazyLemon> itak ga je že enkrat spremenu
<ziga555> Ker sprašuje vse druge pizdarije kot Bandicam
<CrazyLemon> če ga še enkrat bom zaklenu temo pa je to to
<ziga555> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5618/
<Seniorita> [Rešeno] [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti javo ? (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<ziga555> Ah ta tip je pa odpru že kar neki tem
<dhbiker> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38917/#p38917
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38918/#p38918
<ziga555> CrazyLemon je pa jezen :P
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu podpisa "friendly administrator" ???
<ziga555> Oh, Sure sure :D
<johnnyyy> hja, to je tko kot policaj ko ti najprej kazen napiše, potem pa zaželi srečno vožnjo :)
<ziga555> Right, johnnyyy ista banda ane?
<CrazyLemon> jah.. sam si kriv ker si vozil prehitro/tako da te je policaj ustavil .. a ne? :)
<ziga555> Oh, samo policaj ustavi ponavadi samo tistega ki prehitro vozi
<ziga555> In prehiteva
<ziga555> Ne pa tudi tistega ki je bil prehitevan in se vozi po predpisih ;)
<CrazyLemon> no, če bi vozilo upošteval predpise.. tudi js ne bi nič komentiral :)
<ziga555> Potem bi uporabljal ednino...
<ziga555> Ampak ta naša slovenščina ima na žalost tudi dvojino :/
<johnnyyy> se spomnim ene prigode (še iz jugo časov) ko je policaj ustavu kmeta ko je drva peljav, kmet je napihal, policaj pa mu je pogledal čez prste in rekel dej domov se sprav pa da te ne vidim na cesti
<johnnyyy> no on mu je odgovoril, se boste mogli kr vi umaknt, jst Å¡e moram eno furo nardit :)
<ziga555> Tudi ti, moj Brut?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38919/#p38919
<johnnyyy> ne no
<ziga555> O shit, naj**** ga je
<ziga555> No kje je sedaj policija?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Debata o računalnikih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38920/#p38920
<ziga555> Samo šolde čupajo, a ko jih trebaš jih nema :S
<johnnyyy> Samo še vprašal bi kje vpišem kodo: apt-get install alien :D
<ziga555> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38920/#p38920
<Seniorita> Debata o računalnikih (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije - Ubuntu.si forum
<ziga555> ma ne me j*****
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [Lubuntu] Kako namestiti Bandicam ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38921/#p38921
<ziga555> Temu se reče nadlegovanje :P
<ziga555> Sedaj bo sledilo vprašanje, kaj je terminal in kje ga najdem
<ziga555> :D :D :D
<vozilo> o ziga
<vozilo> si tukaj ziga555
<ziga555> Dober dan tudi tebi
<vozilo> ?
<ziga555> Sry, dober večer
<vozilo> No tukaj lahko pokleptava
<CrazyLemon> tukaj lahko !
<CrazyLemon> oziroma še bolše na privat
<vozilo> ko dam ukaz v terminal mi tole napiše
<vozilo> tomaz@tomaz-desktop:~$ apt-get install alien E: Ni mogoče odprti zaklenjene datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Skrbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti. Ali ste skrbnik? tomaz@tomaz-desktop:~$ apt-get install alien
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> daj sudo spredaj
<vozilo> ok
<ziga555> pa vpiši geslo
<ziga555> BW vozilo koliko si star?
<ziga555> btw*
<vozilo> 11
<vozilo> dela zdaj ko sem vpisal geslo
<ziga555> Super zate
<ziga555> In kako to da uporabljaš linux?
<vozilo> evo poglej kaj mi napise
<vozilo> [sudo] password for tomaz:  Branje seznama paketov ... Narejeno Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti          Branje podatkov o stanju ... Narejeno Najnovejša različica alien je že nameščena. alien je bil nastavljen na ročno nameščen. Naslednji paketi so bili samodejno nameščeni in niso več zahtevani:   language-pack-zh-hans kde-l10n-de kde-l10n-sl language-pack-kde-de   language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-sl language-pack-de-bas
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<ziga555> Uh, tile prevodi so pa the best!
<vozilo> kaj
<CrazyLemon> vozilo si naredil nalogo?? pusti ubuntu in raje naredi nalogo ter se pripravi jutri na Å¡olo!
<vozilo> kaj mi to pove zdaj
<vozilo> sem se že
<ziga555> Zakaj uporabljaš ubuntu?
<vozilo> Lubuntu
<ziga555> Ah isto sranje
<vozilo> Se pravi je alien nameščen že in kje ga najdem
<ziga555> Samo lxde grafični vmesnik ima
<CrazyLemon> vozilo v meniju..tam kjer imaš druge programe
<ziga555> -.-
<ziga555> vozilo a mate doma kamion?
<vozilo> ne
<vozilo> zakaj
<ziga555> Kar tako vprašam, sem se bal da boš koga povozil :D
<vozilo> ne najdme Alien
<vozilo> ?
<ziga555> Še vedno nisi napisal zakaj to rabiš
<ziga555> oz. za kateri program
<vozilo> za nekatere ko je na konco .rmp
<vozilo> kako se zaj uporablja Alien
<vozilo> ?
<ziga555> katere?
<vozilo> nek program bi rad odprl z .rmp
<ziga555> Katertočno?
<vozilo> logmein-hamachi_2.1.0.76-1_i386.rmp
<ziga555> Oh in ta hamachi :S
<vozilo> Ali se da nekako odperati .msi ali .exe
<ziga555> Se da, z wine...
<vozilo> ker ukaz je
<ziga555> Ah ni ravno ukaz
<ziga555> prvo namestiš wine
<ziga555> sudo apt-get install wine
<ziga555> potem pa ko inštaliraš wine
<ziga555> odpreš tisti exe file
<vozilo> ok
<ziga555> In slediš namestitvi
<vozilo> a s tem ukazom das v terminal
<ziga555> Drugače obstaja hamachi tudi direktno za ubuntu
<ziga555> Pa mimogrede, ni nujno da bi delovalo
<ziga555> Smem vprašati kako to da ne uporabljaš windowsev?
<sasa84> vozilo, 11 let?
<vozilo> ja
<sasa84> -->sasa
<sasa84> to je...6 razred?
<vozilo> ja
<vozilo> zdejle nameščam wine
<ziga555> sasa84, kaj sedaj meniš o njemu?
<CrazyLemon> kam gre ta svet :)
<ziga555> vozilo, mi lahko odgovoriš kako to da ne uporabljaš windowsev? Si mogoče že dobil ta računalnik s inštaliranim lubuntu?
<vozilo> ne
<vozilo> samo windows mi je tako šekal da ga nisem prenesel več
<vozilo> kar na živče mi je šel
<CrazyLemon> lubuntu ne pride inštaliran na noben hardware :)
<vozilo> pa sem namestu lubntu
<CrazyLemon> vozilo kako ti gre angleščina? :)
<vozilo> vredu
<vozilo> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Seniorita> Wine - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> loti se branja
<vozilo> oki
<vozilo> doki
<ziga555> lol
<sasa84> ziga555, 11 let so stari moji veroučenci... mu odpustim ;)
<CrazyLemon> vozilo če kaj ne boš vedel - je ziga555 tukaj in ga kar vprašaj :)
<vozilo> crezylemon ok
<vozilo> ali ziga veliko veee
<ziga555> CrazyLemon,  dont fuck with mee!
<sasa84> 11letniku pa z več živci pomagam tudi jaz ;:D
<CrazyLemon> vozilo pa niti ne - ampak vseeno ga vprašaj :)
<ziga555> sasa84 upam da boš šla k spovedi ;)
<sasa84> ziga555, LOL
<vozilo> jaz sem Å¡el pred 1 tednom
<ziga555> LOOOOL
<ziga555> vozilo ti kar vprašaj CrazyLemon. Zelo rad pomaga začetnikom, ima živce za to ;)
<sasa84> vozilo, če boš imel probleme z veroukom...kar mene vpraš :D
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 vidva z vozilom sta podobnih če ne enakih let :>
<sasa84> sasa ti da še verske inštrukcije ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: verouk učiš?
<sasa84> dz0ny, mhm...6 in 7 razred
<dz0ny> like for real?
<dz0ny> kul
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ne se hecat, jaz sem 5 let starejši!
<vozilo> crazylemon kako pa bi pa jaz installeru Slobuntu zraven Lubuntu
<ziga555> Haha :D
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam... kolegica je dns rodila 4,70 kile težgeka fantka
<sasa84> jupiii ;)
<ziga555> Ja CrazyLemon, mene tudi to zanima )
<sasa84> morm spit en deci ;)
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> bbl
<ziga555> ayd cau
<vozilo> CtazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> vozilo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me1CJZU92mc&feature=plcp
<Seniorita> UbuntuVideoVodic#3 - Ubuntu namestitev na prazen disk - YouTube
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, on nima praznega diska ;)
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 zato iscem sekundo kjer se razlikuje namestitev od praznega diska ;)
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ti pokažem jutri na hangoutu
<CrazyLemon> na g+
<CrazyLemon> da ne iščem brezveze koraka
<vozilo> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e sloubuntu imam gor
<CrazyLemon> slobuntu*
<vozilo> oki
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> samo kakšen imaš gmail
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ti dodaj ubuntu slovenija v svoj krog
<ziga555> Kdaj je ta hangout?
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> mas skype Lemon
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 takrat ko boš ti odsoten ;)
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ne
<CrazyLemon> imam g+
<CrazyLemon> to je dovolj
<vozilo> ok
<vozilo> bom dodal ubuntu slovenija v svoj krog
<vozilo> jaz sem pa Tomaž Čuk
<CrazyLemon> gplus.to/UbuntuSlovenija
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kako veš kdaj bom jaz odsoten?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 preprosto vem!
<vozilo> zakaj imate barvna imena ?
<ziga555> Kr tok
<vozilo> Mam jaz tud lahko
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ti si pa res prijazen
<ziga555> Nikjer ne najdem da bi bil jutri kakšen hangout
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 sej ni nikjer objavljeno da bo..to bo izjema
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo mulc mel še milijon vprašanj :)
<ziga555> Aja, okej.
<ziga555> Se mi je zdelo ;9
<ziga555> Včasih so 11-letni mulci še igrali igrice :P
<johnnyyy> v času 286, 386 in commodorjev si mogu bit včasih kr znanstvenik, da si do igrce pršu
<CrazyLemon> včasih so se 11-letni mulci zunaj igrali
<ziga555> Jaz sem se pri teh letih zajebaval s telefoni :D
<johnnyyy> jst sm mev 386ko z 25MHz in 200Mb diska (za RAM pa več ne vem)
<ziga555> Hehe, Å¡e moj radio je bolj zmogljiv :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..zato pa ste sedaj nonstop samo na raznih napravah.. namesto da bi uživali v otroštvu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<johnnyyy> jst v otroštvu sem poznal samo računalnik pa fuzbal
<ziga555> Ja, zato raje razvijamo stvari (s področja elektronike) in smo vsaj zakaj koristni )
<ziga555> Meh kaj če ti fuzbal če maš spajkalnik :D
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 a koristen si? no povej kaj si tako koristnega naredu :)
<ziga555> termometer.tk
<ziga555> http://termometer.tk
<ziga555> Nazadnje
<Seniorita> termometer.html
<CrazyLemon> zelo koristno!
<dz0ny> d: jaz sem sosedove jabuka rabutal, par šip en plot razbil..., človeški rod napreduje
<ziga555> pa digitalna ura s big display-jem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny edino prav
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] simonrajh: Grafika in gonilniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38922/#p38922
<CrazyLemon> (razen če tega nisi včeraj počel) :>
<ziga555> hehe
<dz0ny> d: mah tud "jabuka" niso več kar so včasih bila
<ziga555> A apple misliš?
<ziga555> Ma z iPhonom 5 so mimo brcnili ;)
<CrazyLemon> zato sem js raje rabutal češnje! :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: češnje? premlado. Slive in hruške so zdaj...
<ziga555> Ja pri vas
<ziga555> Pri nas je vedno veliko češenj
<ziga555> Pa malin
<ziga555> Predvsem "pi" malin: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3d/RaspberryPi.jpg/300px-RaspberryPi.jpg
<dz0ny> ziga555: Apple -> Mja ravno sem bral članek iz leta 2009 ko je tip ravno to opisal. aka Google bo velik zmagovalec
<dz0ny> ziga555: maš raspi?
<ziga555> not yet
<ziga555> Prvo bom poskusil Å¡e narediti s atmelom kaj
<ziga555> Sošolec je naročil, ap po enem tednu prodal
<johnnyyy> katere atmele pa uporabljaš?
<ziga555> attiny atmega?
<ziga555> Sestavljam Å¡e programator za xmege
<ziga555> mkII
<ziga555> Oz ga moram dokončati
<dz0ny> kaj je pa z unim mega32
<ziga555> Nič, fajn zadeva
<ziga555> Vsekakor boljše kot PIC-i
<johnnyyy> jst mam trenutno atmega324a in ga mi avr-gcc narobe skompajla :S
<dz0ny> se je kaj prijelo, nisem že kakšen dve leti iz prakse..
<ziga555> Mah, nevem za linux..
<ziga555> Jaz ka spacam s avr studi-jem
<ziga555> kaj*
<dz0ny> mja jaz sem presedlal na arm ctorex m0-m3 čist ok
<dz0ny> cortex*
<ziga555> Aha
<ziga555> Se strinjam
<ziga555> Pa A4 je tudi kul
<ziga555> Ma jaz moram prvo še malo preštudirat C, potem pa bom šel na kaj bolj naprednega
<dz0ny> ziga555: golang is the future, za arm obstaja cross, manjak samo low level api
<dz0ny> manjka* jao
<ziga555> golang?
<dz0ny> piše se kot c,python dela ga google ...
<ziga555> qjq
<ziga555> aja*
<dz0ny> http://tour.golang.org/#1
<Seniorita> A Tour of Go
<ziga555> in to dela na arm-jih?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> mislim da mora imeti thumbv1
<ziga555> Kater editor/compiler pa je za to?
<johnnyyy> to se prevaja v strojno kodo al rabiš interpreter?
<dz0ny> ne v strojno kodo, piše se pa kot diamični jezik
<dz0ny> torej ima svoj garbage cleaner
<johnnyyy> aha
<dz0ny> v testih je  10% počasnejši od čistega c
<dz0ny> dinamični*
<johnnyyy> ok
<dz0ny> da se pohvalim par dni nazaj sem končal https://github.com/dz0ny/go-icecast-server
<Seniorita> dz0ny/go-icecast-server · GitHub
<dz0ny> aja za arm obstaj nek micro os. Če bo koga zanimalo me lahko kaj več vpraša na #priv
<dz0ny> da tukaj ne smetimo ...
<johnnyyy> zaenkrat za arm nisem kej velik delal (razen ŠARM), samo če bom kdaj rabu, vem koga vprašat :)
<dz0ny> hm a ni tisto Å¡e stareje od cortex zadev
<johnnyyy> jp
<ziga555> Jaz sem malo nazaj dobil ploščico s lpc 1343 ;)
<dz0ny> btw kaj je tista atmel community stran
<dz0ny> damm ta ubuntu upgrade traja že 1h
<dz0ny> Ze kdo poganja novo verzijo?
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zadnjič te je zanimal inge? no tle jo maš http://instagram.com/p/P35OoQAYug/
<Seniorita> Photo by dzaver &bull; Instagram
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hipsterka :D
<dz0ny> danes ob 22.00, njen miks
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si pričakoval kaj drugega?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko si napisal "zanimal" in to kar si zadnjič govoru
<CrazyLemon> sem pričakoval moško osebo
<dz0ny> o.O inge je zate moško ime?
<dz0ny> okej psevdonim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne in ja
<CrazyLemon> nč..food
<dz0ny> drugač današnji miks bo spet epic, celo malce dubstepa
<miha> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eEGpYA7kQCM/UC0kbQr7GNI/AAAAAAAALeo/AevS_pu_6j8/aliens%2Bdubstep.jpeg
<dz0ny> whoo, ne vem al je placebo efekt; samo quantal je hitrejši
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny placebo :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuu
<johnnyyy> oj
<johnnyyy> ste nazdravli?
<sasa84> smo smo :)
<sasa84> tale je ta četrti že :)
<johnnyyy> fajn
<sasa84> (otrok) :)
<johnnyyy> sej ni važno kaj je sam da je fant zdrav :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> to pa...pa tak velik fant
<sasa84> :)
<ziga555> http://www.zurnal24.si/le-hrvati-so-ji-dovolili-tvegati-zivljenje-clanek-167943
<Seniorita> Le Hrvati so ji dovolili tvegati življenje - zurnal24
<CrazyLemon> ni bila zavarovana..BS
<ziga555> Je bila
<ziga555> S eno Å¡pagco
<CrazyLemon> s/s/z
<ziga555> meh Z*
<sasa84> a vozilo je šlo pa že spat? ;)
<ziga555> MA CrazyLemon mu je obljubil hangout
<sasa84> kuuul ;)
<sasa84> nou penik
<sasa84> a je reku d bo pršou ? :)
<ziga555> aha..
<sasa84> lepo lepo
<sasa84> najbolš da ga mamo kar ta četrtek :)
<ziga555> Saj mene je pa spodil..
<ziga555> Me, že jutri bo :O
<CrazyLemon> nope..jutri bo
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> kul ;)
<sasa84> ziga555, kdo te ej spodil?
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam da mulcu pokažem kako se naredi dual boot
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dam novico?
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi to
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, sasa84
<ziga555> Rad bi se tudi kaj naučil :)
<CrazyLemon> www.google.com
<CrazyLemon> najboljša stran za učenje :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a jst pa ziga555 lahko prideva? :)
<ziga555> ??
<ziga555> Ja?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne!
<ziga555> =(
<ziga555> CrazyLemon kaj pa je tako skrivnostnega da ne smeva?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 sramežljiv sem :/
<ziga555> Ah, jaz tudi, pa kaj zato =)
<CrazyLemon> :/
<ziga555> So?
<johnnyyy> CrazyLemon: koliko je starostna meja za takšno pomoč? :)
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy ti ki imaš cluster potrebuješ pomoč okrog dual boota?
<CrazyLemon> seriously? :d
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj noooo
<ziga555> Ja noo...
<johnnyyy> ne sam tko nasplošno vprašam
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy do 12. let je starostna meja
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<johnnyyy> ok
<johnnyyy> :)
<ziga555> Ok jaz sem pod mejo =)
<CrazyLemon> no..sej se bo vsak lahko pridružil hangoutu
<johnnyyy> si bil pod mejo neki let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sam da ne boste piz... delal..ker vas bom vse vn vrgu :D
<ziga555> O Hvala ti
<ziga555> Kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> okrog 6ih/ih
<CrazyLemon> 7ih*
<ziga555> Oo super
<ziga555> Ravno pridem iz Å¡ole
<ziga555> Bom vmes delal domačo nalogo :)
<ziga555> Samo nevem če mi kamera dela :D
<CrazyLemon> prvo boš pokazal domačo nalogo
<ziga555> Nič zato, vžno da jaz vidim tebe :D
<CrazyLemon> in šele nato se boš lahko udeležil hangouta
<CrazyLemon> mene ne boš videl..boš pa moj desktop :)
<ziga555> Mogoče je pa nebomo imeli :P
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mularija :>
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, če bomo videli tvoj desktop, upam da si boš zrihtal vsaj KDE =)
<johnnyyy> jst bom takrat ravno šev iz službe in bom lačen kot žival ... zato se ga ne bom udeležil
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy to pomeni da začneš ob 10ih delo? fajn to! :D
<CrazyLemon> lepo vam je na IJS :>
<johnnyyy> ne ob 8
<johnnyyy> sam potegnem
<johnnyyy> čist odvisno
<johnnyyy> v glavnem nardit je treba tist kar je za nardit
<johnnyyy> :D
<ziga555> johnnyyy delaš na inštitutu?
<johnnyyy> tut
<johnnyyy> zaenkrat Å¡e
<sasa84> johnnyyy, kaj maš tam čez?
<ziga555> Slučajno na oddelku Računalniška inteligenca oz. umetna inteligenca?
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy a boste kmalu tudi svoj "tapravi" oblak imeli? ubuntu pa openstack je fajn kombinacija :)
<johnnyyy> ziga555: ne
<johnnyyy> smo pa sosedi
<johnnyyy> al pa hadoop
<ziga555> Kaj pa poznaš koga ki se ukvarja s uporabo tablic za izdelovanje alarma?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ziga555> Ma kaj lol
<ziga555> Smeješ se stvarem ki jih ne poznaš
<johnnyyy> alarma?
<ziga555> Jep
<ziga555> Kovinoplastika LOŽ je dala naročilo
<ziga555> Za izvedbo low cost alarma preko tablic...
<johnnyyy> in delajo na IJS E9?
<sasa84> johnnyyy, ena kolegica je delala na ijs... baje so mel naporno Å¡efico :P
<johnnyyy> :D
<ziga555> Nevem če na e9
<ziga555> MAÅ¡ ti doktorat?
<johnnyyy> ne Å¡e
<johnnyyy> Å¡e nism zadost star
<CrazyLemon> torej.. uničiš tablico in narediš budilko? :>
<ziga555> ne, je ne uničiš
<ziga555> Spremeniš jo v okvir za sliek ;)
<ziga555> slike*
<ziga555> johnyyy, kako pa si prišel do inštituta?
<sasa84> poglej kok je pa tale fant perspektiven :)
<sasa84> ziga555, kok si star?
<ziga555> 16?
<johnnyyy> zvedel sem da rabjo, pošljem mail, kratek razgovor in to je to
<ziga555> Hudo
<ziga555> Na keterm oddelku pa delaš?
<ziga555> Oz s čim delaš?
<johnnyyy> sej če boš šev na FE al pa FRI študirat se ti ni treba jako trudit da tam prisatneš
<ziga555> Ja točno tja bom šel študirat, fe ali pa fri
<johnnyyy> E6, clustri, programiranje
<ziga555> Je pa predpogoj za vse verjetno UNI
<ziga555> Potem pa počasi do doktorata?
<johnnyyy> ja jst sm biv UNI star
<johnnyyy> ja morš dobit za MR
<ziga555> Meni je profesor razlagal (njegova žena/punca ma doktorat in dela na inštitutu) dasedaj full rabijo hardwerašov za razvoj in načrtovanje tiskanih vezij
<ziga555> In da bi mi lahko tam zrihtal..
<sasa84> ja, jst sm pa zamudila svoje šanse za MR...k bom zdj okt. stara že 28
<dz0ny> neumesno pozna kdo dober ldap gui za prek weba?
<CrazyLemon> not me
<ziga555> sasa84 nikoli ni prepozno
<sasa84> ziga555, res je
<sasa84> nalogo za jutr si naredu? ;)
<ziga555> Ma Å¡e delam....
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi???
<CrazyLemon> /ban ziga555
<ziga555> Eh,..
<ziga555> Ma jaz Å¡tudiram
<ziga555> Omrežja ;)
<ziga555> Da bom jutri raztorual pri pouku
<ziga555> TO je bila moja naloga ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91obwHq3cLA&feature=g-user-u
<Seniorita> Stars | Changes (Official Video) (Uncensored Version) - YouTube
<dz0ny> #ni za maldoletne
<dz0ny> mladoletne
<CrazyLemon> lih zato bo zdej ziga pustil omrezja in bo sel klikat link :)
<ziga555> Ma dej, peljem te scat kar se tega tiče :D
<dz0ny> lej lahko rečem tudi #nsfw
<dz0ny> al pa #nsfgf
<dz0ny> odvisno...
<ziga555> Mah, nimam jaz časa za vaše fore
<ziga555> Jaz Å¡tudiram tole:
<ziga555> http://elektronik.viidea.net/prot12_vidmar_ip_skozi_ax25/
<Seniorita> IP skozi omrežje AX.25 - Elektronik
<ziga555> # ni za neumne
<CrazyLemon> haha..tale mulc je pa smartass pa pol :)
<ziga555> Limona, tole je pa zate: http://elektronik.viidea.net/prot12_puc_pocasni_protokoli/
<Seniorita> Protokoli za počasne oziroma enosmerne zveze - Elektronik
<ziga555> Pa ne sedaj dosat strani da se sede server da nebom mogu v miru gledal predavanja!
<CrazyLemon> 2 late..sem že zalaufu ping of death
<ziga555> Ti lahko povem da boš obžaloval ;)
<CrazyLemon> že sedaj obžalujem!
<ziga555> Ne, še boš...
<ziga555> Ah, saj Å¡e vedno dela ;)
<ziga555> Mimogrede, zato ker nočeš vedeti na čigavem server-ju so ta predavanja
<CrazyLemon> no..še boš mogu preštudirat protokole :)
<ziga555> Aha, ker so te same besede pa Å¡e vedno dela :D
<CrazyLemon> tako..moj ping of death je borked
<ziga555> Ah Gobezdalo ;)
<sasa84> ziga555, +1
<sasa84> gobezdalo LOL
<ziga555> In potem on meni mulc...
<CrazyLemon> tak smartass kot si pa ne veš kaj je ping of death.. razočaran sem.. zelo
<CrazyLemon> in ja..Å¡e vedno si mulc :)
<ziga555> Blablabla
<ziga555> Oz še boljše: Ko ko dak, ki kiriki, kje so pa jajca?
<sasa84> LOOOOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta ziga555 te bo pelou scat :)
<ziga555> Pa ne ti od ping of death
 * CrazyLemon vzame slinček in obriše žigi mlekec okrog ust
<CrazyLemon> čist si se zapacal
<ziga555> Ping Of death = tako zvani POD = Poscana Olupljena debilska limona ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<ziga555> CrazyLemon a je bilo tisto od slinčka joke?
<ziga555> Oh dajmo se zasmejat....
<ziga555> hahahah
<ziga555> Srečen?
<CrazyLemon> haha smeško mali! buci buci bu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 10 let si starej od njega... dj se obnaši no! :D
 * CrazyLemon prime zigca za lička
<CrazyLemon> priden si no..sej si priden
<ziga555> Ma mu natoči Limunado
<ziga555> Limonado*
<johnnyyy> nč pičim jst
<johnnyyy> uživite
<ziga555> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> papa johnnyyy
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<johnnyyy> enako
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy be good :)
<ziga555> Popularni so mali avti, mali prenosniki, kmalu bodo še male limonce in takrat boš ti pravi CAR !
<ziga555> johnyyy LN!
<ziga555> Beh :D
<ziga555> In sedaj bo CrazyLemon izkazal svojo moč
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej se obnašam..ampak preprosto se ne morem kontrolirat ob takih kot je ziga.. :(
<ziga555> Saj si ti začel ;)
<sasa84> ziga555> Popularni so mali avti, mali prenosniki, kmalu bodo še male limonce in takrat boš ti pravi CAR !
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ziga555> ;)
<ziga555> In sedaj počakajmo na njegov udarec...
<sasa84> ziga555, CrazyLemon je velik fant
<sasa84> kok si ti visok?
<ziga555> Ah naj bo visok
<ziga555> Vzamem pručko pa sem višji
<sasa84> ziga555, sam CrazyLemon je res zlooo velik fant :)
<sasa84> pručka ti pomaga sam če maš 2m :)
<ziga555> A je velik samo v jeziku kot tukaj, ali tudi v dejanjih?
<CrazyLemon> ah sasa84  men se zdi da bi js mogu vzet ene pet pručk..da pridem na njegovo trenutno višino letenja  :)
<sasa84> ziga555, CrazyLemon je sicr kr tak jezikav fant, sam karkol sm rabla glede kompa/ubuntuja... mi je bil prpracvlen pomagat... Å¡e vztraju je z mano pri javascript
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<ziga555> Tudi ti brut?
<ziga555> (saj poznaš ta stavek ane sasa84)
<CrazyLemon> ni brut..borut je!
<sasa84> et tu, brute ;)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..mladina :S
<sasa84> ziga555, lej... jst sam povem resnico :)
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, si za premirje?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 mislil sem da to je premirje?
<LorD_DDooM> Ona je bolj za bjorne, ne za brute.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM +1
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, LOOOOL
<sasa84> jp, +1 ;)))
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, resno mislim, dost zajebancije ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa kje si ti LorD_DDooM ?!? sploh se nisem mogu pohvalit da sem prepeljal rekordno dolžino!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> A tistih fantomskih 118 km?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zadnjih 18km sem res že haluciniral..ampak so bili kar pravi km..nič fantomski! :)
<ziga555> CrazyLemon kolesariš?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 mah kje..sam z avtom cruseam okoli in beležim kilometre na gps logger
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<ziga555> Hudo, si ga sam naredil (logger mislim)?
<sasa84> ziga555, LorD_DDooM pa CrazyLemon sta naša biciklista ;)
<ziga555> Hudo
<ziga555> MTB ali cestak?
<sasa84> je pa tko a ne... LorD_DDooM ma ubuntu hlačke, CrazyLemon pa ne :S
<CrazyLemon> z drugimi besedami..oba rada cruseava
<sasa84> ^^
<ziga555>  hahaha, ubuntu hlačke ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak js imam mojtrener TEAM(!!) hlačke!
<CrazyLemon> fajn oprijete!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> ziga555, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<Seniorita> Canonical Store
<ziga555> Ma jaz raje vozima vto okoli :P
<ziga555> Nise preveč športen tip ;)
<ziga555> sasa84 72 funtov za te kopalke?
<sasa84> to so kolesarske hlače
<ziga555> Ma ja saj vem nO :D
<sasa84> to pa že vem... še jaz mam opremo, sam ne ubuntu :P
<ziga555> kakšno kolo pa maš?
<ziga555> A obstaja še kakšna ubuntu trgovina?
<bata> jz vem za eno v zimbabveju
<CrazyLemon> v nigeriji jih je ogromno
<ziga555> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=565
<CrazyLemon> pa ful poceni robo imajo
<Seniorita> Canonical Store
<ziga555> Tale mi je všeč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zanimiv video..zelo "umetniški" :)
<sasa84> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=879
<Seniorita> Canonical Store
<dz0ny> a ne :)
<sasa84> men ej pa tale majčka luštna
<dz0ny> malce bolj resno http://af.reuters.com/article/energyOilNews/idAFL5E8KN2S420120923?sp=true
<Seniorita> UPDATE 1-Iran readies domestic Internet system, blocks Google| Energy & Oil| Reuters
<dz0ny> iran nima več interneta
<dz0ny> ma svojega
<CrazyLemon> ampak na kratko.. good tits average music :)
<dz0ny> mislim spleta
<dz0ny> internet Å¡e ima :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: d: samo začetek je političen
<dz0ny> nisem vedel kaj bi pričakoval
<dz0ny> potem pa repek O.o
<dz0ny> shock therapy, verjetno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny videl sem več kot sem pričakoval..kar je vedno kul :)
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> sasa84: ? pogeldala
<dz0ny> pogledala*
<CrazyLemon> in ja..repek je malce disturbing.. ampak se poskušam osredotočit na druge zadeve kot npr na muzko *cough*
<dz0ny> d: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rCP4CRRO7E
<Seniorita> Gandalf Europop Nod - YouTube
<sasa84> dz0ny, sem ja
<sasa84> dz0ny, ta zadna muska... to je pa en evrovizijski komad
<sasa84> čak :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkmncrAPILw
<Seniorita> Moldova - Eurovision Song Contest 2010 Semi Final  1 - BBC Three - YouTube
<sasa84> od 0:34min dalje :)
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxopViU98Xo
<Seniorita> Epic sax guy 10 hours - YouTube
<ziga555> Tam  po enih 6 urah se začne ponavljat ;)
<sasa84> LOL ziga555 :)
<sasa84> zdj pa dragi moji, šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa lepo se mejte po šolah in v službah .9
<sasa84> :))
<ziga555> Kdajmoraš vstat?
<sasa84> ziga555, po želji ;)
<sasa84> noben me ne preganja
<ziga555> good for you
<sasa84> ampak verjetno bom že med šesto in pol sedmo
<ziga555> Aja, boš šla ircat?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ziga555, jst pa CrazyLemon sam sajbrava :P
<ziga555> sajbrava? Kaj to pomeni?
<sasa84> bo CrazyLemon razložu
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lahkonočko vsem
<sasa84> ;)
<ziga555> Noč
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, kje si?
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-16
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> Does that make it my turn to correct, then? It's grammar, and Nazi
<idioterna> it's called sarcasm
<tinkster> Ah drats :)
<tinkster> Do you ever sleep? :P
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> tinkster: very occasionally
<napsy> dan
<breza> Hej napsy, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> breza: nea lazi
<zdobersek> http://content.time.com/time/magazine/asia/0,9263,501130916,00.html
<Pepelka> TIME Magazine -- Asia Edition -- September 16, 2013 | Vol. 182, No. 12
<Pepelka> »TIME Magazine Table of Contents -- Asia Edition -- September 16, 2013 | Vol. 182, No. 12«
<dz0ny_> heh
<zdobersek> NOT FUNNY
<dz0ny_> Å e naslednjo poglej, bull vs enigma
<dz0ny_> al pa to http://content.time.com/time/magazine/0,9263,7601130729,00.html
<Pepelka> TIME Magazine -- U.S. Edition -- July 29, 2013 Vol. 182 No. 5
<Pepelka> »TIME Magazine Table of Contents -- U.S. Edition -- July 29, 2013 Vol. 182 No. 5«
<miha> dan limona
<napsy> a je bla ucer kaksna tekma?
<zdobersek> litva : belgija
<zdobersek> srbija : francija
<zdobersek> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t466444#crta
<napsy> srbija, se mi je zdel
<zdobersek> 'poglejte tale troll', 'a lahko kdo razjasni tale troll', 'mhm, sem lih bil trollan'
<zdobersek> WTF ?!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40688/#p40688
<CrazyLemon> živjo miha!
<CrazyLemon> srbija je igrala včeraj ja in zmagala
<idioterna> sm js vedu da je jankovic dobr.
<CrazyLemon> zoki je krał
<idioterna> o
<anny> dan
<breza> Zdravo, anny
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSJ1qKdadE
<Pepelka> Ljubljana - Semič - Ljubljana - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lunch ride on a nice day.«
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta
<idioterna> sm koncou.
<idioterna> sibam vija office
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> its not even lunch yet!
<napsy> speaking of lunch
<anny> je brunch
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e zajtr ni bil
<CrazyLemon> zajtrK*
<zdobersek> K
<anny> zaka pa ne?
<anny> jest je treba
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..nisem breakfast kinda guy
<dz0ny_> Å¡tudentski boni? :P
<zdobersek> tist jurcek?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek me je bilo kr strah tistega jurčka včeraj
<CrazyLemon> nism mu ravno verjel
<CrazyLemon> (go figure)
<zdobersek> a je reku, da bo ocija poklicu?
<msev> dz0ny_, emm kko bi pa mogoče diagnosticiral "allegdly faulty" notranjo mrežno od netbooka?
<msev> čist tko iz radovednosti, drgač je nora limona predlagou par dongle k bodo verjetno delali
<dz0ny_> a tistega edimax
<msev> jp
<dz0ny_> za tistega moraš tud prevajat gonilnik veš
<dz0ny_> vse kar je od rt wifi je v kernelu crap
<dz0ny_> ne dela sploh
<msev> a pol tut ne bo delal?
<msev> damn
<dz0ny_> out of the box ne
<msev> kaj pa po te proceduri k jo probavava zadnje čase
<dz0ny_> kup nekaj od intela
<dz0ny_> tist bo delalo
<dz0ny_> od rt pač ne
<msev> a maš kšn predlog da je pocen+majhno
<dz0ny_> pocen ni, majhno ni
<dz0ny_> od intela
<dz0ny_> tista kartica v prenosniku je itak mini pci
<dz0ny_> jo lahko zamenjaš
<msev> aha
<msev> kko pa ugotovim da je dejansko čist zanč?
<dz0ny_> pejd v eno trgovino pa vpraši če majo kako intel pa to svojo nes s sabo
<dz0ny_> sej ni
<dz0ny_> sam drivers so
<msev> a to govoriš zj za notranjo?
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> Å¡e tole probi za obe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<msev> tale atherosova kartica je pomoje
<dz0ny_> nč po moje
<dz0ny_> lshw
<dz0ny_> ti točno pvoe katera je
<msev> ta ukaz je pa edn izmed tistih k sm si jih zapomnu :P
<CrazyLemon> -c network
<msev> ^^ ka pa to nardi
<msev> AR242x/AR542x wireless network adapter (PCI-Express)
<msev> Atheros
<msev> aja limona da mi skrajša output iz lshw, nice
<msev> edn tole predlaga:  echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<msev> sudo modprobe -rfv ath5k
<msev> sudo modprobe -v ath5k
<dz0ny_> ja to blacklistaš modul
<dz0ny_> to pomeni da se ob botu ne naloži
<dz0ny_> samo modprobe -rfv bi ga pa odstranil od teka trenutka naprej do ponovnega zagona
<dz0ny_> aja sori ne berem
<dz0ny_> echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf izključi hw enkripcijo
<dz0ny_> modprobe -rfv
<dz0ny_> odstrani modul
<dz0ny_> modprobe -v pa naloži v verbose mode
<dz0ny_> tko da vidš kaj gre narobe
<msev> a pol nardim to
<msev> :D
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> jao
<dz0ny_> gpg: key E5267A6C: public key "Launchpad PPA for Ond\xc5\x99ej Sur�" imported
<dz0ny_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dz0ny_>   File "/usr/lib/python3.2/threading.py", line 740, in _bootstrap_inner
<CrazyLemon> ondrej!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> sploh ne vem kam naj to reportam
<dz0ny_> nsesposobnosti...
<dz0ny_> fyi decode("utf", "ignore") manjka
<CrazyLemon> fyi..tell them not me! :>
<dz0ny_> komu ffs
<dz0ny_> mislim ni ok kriv da ma tako ime, kriv je python k ne zna utf8 privzeto pebavljat
<dz0ny_> kaj Å¡ele utf16
<zdobersek> OY GUIDO
<zdobersek> WHAT THE FUCK
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: translate...
<msev> kko že un simbol za pajpanje nardim
<CrazyLemon> alt gr + w
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: Guido, the BDFL https://twitter.com/gvanrossum
<Pepelka> Guido van Rossum (gvanrossum) on Twitter
<Pepelka> »The latest from Guido van Rossum (@gvanrossum). Python BDFL. Working at Dropbox. San Francisco Bay Area«
<zdobersek> shift + Ž
<dz0ny_> ja on ne bo pomagal, bo rekel reči tistim ubuntu mojstrom, če 6 mesecev bo pa :)
<dz0ny_> .ubuntu Python
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Python (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<zdobersek> using the Python??
<zdobersek> do you even grammar?
<dz0ny_> fix breza
<zdobersek> .ubuntu breza
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the breza (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<msev> ok a pol zj  rebootam ane
<msev> pa vidmo kaj bo
<msev> a moram terminal odpret d bom vidu kaj dogaja
<dz0ny_> ne ti mora kr takoj za tist ath
<dz0ny_> iwconfig
<dz0ny_> pa dmesg ti povesta če je kaj učinka
<msev> sam za ralink piše not
<msev> ni ath-ja
<dz0ny_> no effect then
<CrazyLemon> sej sam modprobe bi mogu povedat če je kaj učinka
<dz0ny_> no to tud :)
<dz0ny_> sam verjetno je že zaprt terminal
<msev> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> silly msev
<msev> mam Å¡e odprt
<CrazyLemon> msev kaj je nato modprobe -v blabla izpisal?
<msev> velik
<msev> insmod blabla
<msev> 4X
<msev> za cfg80211.ko
<msev> pa mac80211.ko
<msev> pa ath.ko
<CrazyLemon> pastebin anyone?
<msev> pa ath5k.ko nowhcrypt=1
<msev> pač poti do the .ko je navedel
<msev> lib/modules/3.8 blabla/kernel/net/..blabla
<msev> .../kernel/drivers/net/...blabla
<zdobersek> put that paste into the bin
<dz0ny_> blabla is important
<dz0ny_> it tells us you are ignorant
<dz0ny_> .apt php-fpm
<dz0ny_> .apt php5-fpm
<breza> php5-fpm
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nuvola Player 2.2.0 Released, Needs New Maintainer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LPpq-1xyCdE/nuvola-player-220-released-needs-new.html
<miha> .apt nsa
<breza> gerstensaft, gimp2.0-quiteinsane, gnome-screensaver, gnome-screensaver-flags, iamerican-insane, ibritish-insane, insanity-tools, insanity-web, kscreensaver, kscreensaver-xsavers, kscreensaver-xsavers-extra, kscreensaver-xsavers-webcollage, libbusiness-onlinepayment-transactioncentral-perl, libjboss-transaction-java, libkscreensaver5, libmono-system-transactions4.0-cil, libopengl-xscreensaver-perl, libopensaf, libopensaf-dev, libspring-tran
<breza> doc, libtransaction-simple-ruby1.8, libxcb-screensaver0, libxcb-screensaver0-dbg, libxcb-screensaver0-dev, node-chainsaw, opensaf-common, opensaf-controller, opensaf-dbg, opensaf-payload, opensaf-samples, opensaf-tools, opensaml2-schemas, opensaml2-tools, python-insanity, python-jenkinsapi, python-transaction, ruby-transaction-simple, screensaver-default-images, ubuntustudio-screensaver, unicode-screensaver, wamerican-insane, wbritish-insa
<breza> ver-data, xscreensaver-data-extra, xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra, xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod, xscreensaver-screensaver-dizzy, xscreensaver-screensaver-webcollage
<miha> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> not
<miha> :)
<kubanc> hellow! a je kdo tukaj?*
<yang> idioterna si bil na neci. kako je bilo. prijatelj je rekel da je bilo polno. jaz sem bil zal zadrzan nisem utegnil
<anny> ja, smo tuki
<anny> bolj ali manj
<napsy> recimo
<idioterna> yang: polno.
<idioterna> yang: ker nism rezerviru nism prsu not
<idioterna> ampak ker so otroc ze spal niti nism prevec silu
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 21.3°C @16.09.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 53% Veter: vzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 20.71°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:44:13, Sončni zahod: 19:13:05
<msev> ok bom pastebinov,...sčasoma
<msev_> https://paste.sh/qChN_0Zi#OkW_dyGOP-P9y6OKHc0j0WK1
<msev_> evo pastana zadeva
<msev> halo, kje ste ?
<msev> CrazyLemon, dz0ny_
 * CrazyLemon is busy watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N87uxyDQT0
<Pepelka> Volvo Trucks - The Hamster Stunt (Live Test 2) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Can a hamster drive a 15-tonne truck? Watch cute little Charlie steer a brand new Volvo FMX in a rough quarry. Will he make it to the top? Please like, share...«
<anny> uf
<CrazyLemon> msev to samo pove da so se moduli loadali tko kot se morajo.. upal sem da bo vsaj kak error
<msev> no in kaj to pomen
<msev> nč
<msev> bom rebootov
<msev> da vidm če bo kj drugač
<CrazyLemon> ne bo
<msev> kaj je pa pol moj next move?
<CrazyLemon> js predlagam kosilo
<CrazyLemon> oziroma še pred kosilom en žalosten pps https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/adam_eva.pps
<CrazyLemon> so sad..so true! :°
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev> dobr tek
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/gmig6JX.jpg
<anny> Krejzi...uf drugič!
<miha> idioterna: freedom fries!
<anny> idioterna, to si je en slovenc celo priviščil reč Francozom
<idioterna> nespostljivo teslo i guess
<idioterna> anny: azvidla moje shujsevalno kosilo
<anny> teslo? primož bezjak v predstavi Preklet naj bo izdajalec svoje domovine
<idioterna> aja
<anny> kje je shujševalno kosilo?
<idioterna> v predstavi je to reku?
<idioterna> tisto je drugace, tisto je verjetno druzbena kritika
<idioterna> tko kot tle
<idioterna> tole
<anny> mislim, da je bilo nekaj v smislu napihnjene & nadute pizde
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3di8Vw15XY
<anny> nakar je nekaj ljudi vstalo in odšlo iz gledališča
<Pepelka> American Soldier's AMAZING Response To Anti-Muslim Comments: "We Live In America" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"What Would You Do?" by ABC is a hidden camera series where people are put into ethical dilemmas, given the choice between passively accepting injustice and ...«
<idioterna> anny: kosilo je pa hm
<anny> pri srbih so gostovali ravno dva dni po tistem, ko so prijeli mladiča
<idioterna> anny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSJ1qKdadE
<Pepelka> Ljubljana - Semič - Ljubljana - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lunch ride on a nice day.«
<idioterna> pozru sm ene kok
<idioterna> 3000 kalorij
<idioterna> pokuru sm jih pa 4000
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40689/#p40689
<anny> uboga suni
<anny> koliko kilometrov je bilo to?
<idioterna> 164
<idioterna> suni je uboga k je otroke pelala z avtom
<idioterna> k so nazaj grozdje tovorl pa nismo mogl jit s prikolco za pamze
<idioterna> ji je blo zal da ni dedija nahecala da bi pelu
<anny> suni je uboga, ker mora zate kupit toliko hrane! :)
<idioterna> aja ne to je babica kuhala
<idioterna> pa u beli krajini itak
<idioterna> ne sparajo s hrano
<idioterna> ostali so lih tok pojedl k js
<idioterna> sam da niso porabl
<idioterna> sej verjetn mam ksno slikco kje kaksni zgledajo, pa bi blo mogoce nevljudno kazat to okol
<anny> mhm
<anny> to mi je poznano
<anny> le da jaz pojem 3x toliko
<idioterna> 10.000 kalorij? :)
<idioterna> no sej prov zlo tezko ni
<idioterna> to so 4 tavelki glazi nutele
<CrazyLemon> to je like..15 big macov
<CrazyLemon> nič
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta
<idioterna> tle so slikce brez ljudi
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 22.7°C @16.09.2013 14:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 48% Veter: južni veter 1.6 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 19.14°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:42:52, Sončni zahod: 19:11:28
<anny> haha
<anny> 3000 kalorij
<idioterna> no to je pa dost doable
<idioterna> jsm ene tri huge fileje kure pozru pa ne vem
<idioterna> kilo specenih melancanov pa paprik
<idioterna> pa eno kilo paradajzove solate sm pozru pa kruh sm tunkou dokler je blo kej mokro
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> mislm povsod je blo tut dost uola zravn
<idioterna> je pa res da bi nazaj grede verjetn su hitrej ce bi sam glaz nutele z zlico obrnu
<anny> lool
<anny> nutela ni lih moja najljubša poslastica
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :D
<msev> +1
<msev> :P
<anny> comfort food, sem hotela reč
<napsy> ze jedu kdo kranjski burek?
<dz0ny_> hm kaj pa je to
<napsy> kranjska klobasa + zelje + kisla smetata se mi zdi
<anny> ja, prou fajn
<napsy> ovito v burek-like obliko
<napsy> morm enkrat probat
<dz0ny_> horse pa pizza žepek ftw
<dz0ny_> v šiški v stari pekarni so imeli včasih omg pizza žepek
<dz0ny_> zdej majo neko lsitanto testo fuj/fej
<dz0ny_> listnato*
<zdobersek> boohoo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdaj bomo na #ubuntu-si dobili preview novega radio terminala? :)
<dz0ny_> ker part?
<dz0ny_> a android app
<dz0ny_> al kej drugega?
<CrazyLemon> no.. android app me ne zanima.. zanima me nova spletna stran :)
<dz0ny_> nimam jaz cez :) weaks, months ...
<dz0ny_> years
<CrazyLemon> kako ne.. a nisi reku da ti imaš web čez? :)
<dz0ny_> mam samo mobile app (android/web) + server
<dz0ny_> pa tole http://screencloud.net/v/8RMb
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 15:31:51 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> meh.. bomo pač počakali še kak dan!
<CrazyLemon> si vidu tist unknown včeraj?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> tist je verjetno blo samo v rhythmbox
<dz0ny_> ker web payer drugace gleda podatke
<CrazyLemon> [22:44:55] <CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ alert alert
<CrazyLemon> [22:45:00] <CrazyLemon> "Unknown" artist
<CrazyLemon> [22:45:34] <CrazyLemon> no zdaj je drug komad
<dz0ny_> i'don care
<CrazyLemon> you are such a careless dude :/
<dz0ny_> ja tist bi načeloma celo moral izklopit
<dz0ny_> ker mamo problem s stream ripperji
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Phone Will Offer Integrated Facebook Web App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UYv0tnV6Mnc/ubuntu-phone-facebook-app-will-be-integrated-web-app
<idioterna> http://www.starobserver.com.au/the-beat/nigerian-student-disproves-homosexuality-with-magnets/109605
<idioterna> far out
<Pepelka> Nigerian Student “Disproves” Homosexuality, With Magnets - Star Observer
<Pepelka> »A student in Nigeria is claiming that he can prove that gay marriage is wrong through science. His scientific "breakthrough," a magnetic experiment proving that homosexuality is "improper," has been backed by«
<anny> neverjetni ste
<zdobersek> future Nobel laureate
<zdobersek> so the joke's on you
<idioterna> anny: ni tok bad
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3di8Vw15XY
<Pepelka> American Soldier's AMAZING Response To Anti-Muslim Comments: "We Live In America" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"What Would You Do?" by ABC is a hidden camera series where people are put into ethical dilemmas, given the choice between passively accepting injustice and ...«
<anny> people will be...apes
<dz0ny_> tole je tud awsome https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/hosting_backdoors_in_hardware
<Pepelka> Hosting backdoors in hardware (Ksplice Blog)
<Pepelka> »Blogs.Oracle.Com - Ksplice Blog«
<CrazyLemon> !g florida apes
<Pepelka> Skunk ape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_ape
<zdobersek> "for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples."
<zdobersek> obrazlozitev Nobelove nagrade za mir Obami
<anny> ma saj....ta Nobelova nagrada je bila že tedaj predmet polemike
<anny> ko O. še ni nič naredil
<zdobbie> HOLA
<anny> živ, zdobbie
<anny> zdobersek, nisi ga lepo naučil
<zdobbie> anny: oi
<anny> :))))
<zdobbie> I shall fly away now.
<anny> kr pejt
<anny> grki se tepejo s hrvati
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Flowblade Video Editor 0.10 Released With New Audio Mixer, Other New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/g85rLcsCrwY/flowblade-video-editor-010-released.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Football Manager 2014 Release Date Announced  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3S7eZlpB4ao/football-manager-2014-release-date.html
<sasa84> Juhuuuu
<sasa84> O anica
<anny> čao
<anny> prevzemi nadzor, zdaj lahko izprežem :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> js grem tut kr domol
<idioterna> srecno :)
<zdobersek> jst sem pa ze doma
<anny> srečno pot
<anny> ni mi uspelo Å¡e vsega zlikati
<anny> dobro, da pada dež
<sasa84> A je treba red narest?
<sasa84> Oooo zdobersek
<anny> yes!
<anny> napredujem
<zdobersek> pri likanju?
<anny> nope
<anny> pri pospravljanju po računalniku, s čimer se ukvarjam že cel mesec
<zdobersek> ah, ok
<zdobersek> kul
<anny> pravkar sem zbrisala thunderbird
<zdobersek> ce rabis prostor na disku, povej ...
<zdobersek> bos odprla konzolo pa nekej napisala :>
<anny> ne, hvala zdobbie
 * CrazyLemon segreje prste
<CrazyLemon> come on punk..make my day!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> krejzi, členke tudi pokaš?
<anny> tko, preventivno?
<CrazyLemon> anny tudi!
<anny> fino
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pospravljaš po računalniku?
<dz0ny_> NAVADA?
<dz0ny_> .toLowerCase()
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a kdo ve, kako se v slovenščini reče temu: http://mathworld.wolfram.com/RadicalLine.html
<Pepelka> Radical Line -- from Wolfram MathWorld
<R33D3M33R> torej "Radical Line"?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/CV8ICbL.jpg lej ko se slikal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ thats just silly
<zdobersek> neke vrste secnica
<CrazyLemon> why turn your head if there is perfectly nice bottom in front of you
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: en tip je Å¡el mimo :)
<zdobersek> kod ma desna pupa noge?
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: v bistvu bi rabil točno definicijo
<R33D3M33R> ker je to v enem matematičnem programu
<R33D3M33R> *definicijo = prevod seveda
<CrazyLemon> !g wiki sekanta
<Pepelka> Sekante – Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sekante
<R33D3M33R> sekanta je "Secant line"
<CrazyLemon> ja
<R33D3M33R> radical line pa gre skozi neko geometrijsko mesto točk
<R33D3M33R> torej to ni enako
<zdobersek> !t en sl radical line
<Pepelka> radikalna linija
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radical_axis
<Pepelka> Radical axis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> ali to
<CrazyLemon> same shit je
<R33D3M33R> vem da je radical axis = radical line
<dz0ny_> mimobežnica?
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> torej lahko ugotovimo da ne obstaja slovenskega prevoda
<CrazyLemon> mimobežnica gre mimo kroga
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> druzga pa nimamo :)
<R33D3M33R> jaz sem do sedaj pisal "radikalna črta", ampak se mogoče nanaša na "polmer" => radius
<CrazyLemon> If the two circles intersect, the radical axis is the secant line corresponding to their common chord.
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. js nimam pojma.. GL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> no, pa sva dva :)
<CrazyLemon> piši na fmf :)
<zdobersek> a je potencna premica?
<zdobersek> http://www.educa.fmf.uni-lj.si/izodel/sola/2001/ura/patricija/potencna.htm
<Pepelka> Potencna
<zdobersek> nimam jave, zato ne vem, kaj tisti appleti izrisujejo
 * CrazyLemon tudi nima
<CrazyLemon> potenčna premica bi lahk bila.. ker drugi jeziki uporabljajo "potenca smth" za prevod radical axis
<R33D3M33R> mogoče, super najdba
<CrazyLemon> !t de sl potenzgerade
<Pepelka> Jakost samo
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam, še v angleščini se to uporablja
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: to je posebne primer potenčne premice
<dz0ny_> kje pa imaš to
<R33D3M33R> v programu Kig
<dz0ny_> hm za win je podoben program
<dz0ny_> http://www.geogebra.org/cms/sl/
<Pepelka> GeoGebra
<dz0ny_> poglej ce je kje kaj enakega
<zdobersek> WARNING: JAVA
<CrazyLemon> !g potenca točk glede na krožnico
<Pepelka> Potenca točke http://servermat1.koroska.uni-mb.si/konstrukcije/potenca_toke.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www2.arnes.si/~mmlaka10/Geometrija/potenca.pdf
<R33D3M33R> torej ja, potenčna premica se mi zdi pravi prevod
<R33D3M33R> kaj pa inversion, a se to prevede kot inverzija?
<R33D3M33R> aha, očitno res
<R33D3M33R> http://www.geogebratube.org/material/show/id/9321
<Pepelka> Inverzija - GeoGebraTube
<R33D3M33R> ne vem zakaj mi kar naenkrat to geogebro kaže med rezultati
<R33D3M33R> prej pa nikoli
<R33D3M33R> ta google je zvit
<zdobersek> ...
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu6accTBjfs&feature=youtu.be&t=2h23m1s
<Pepelka> NSA Hearing European Parliament 5 Sept 2013 (full) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The full video of the NSA hearing in the Human Rights Committee (LIBE) in the European Parliament 5 September 2013. Courtesy European Parliaments AV Unit. (S...«
<CrazyLemon> http://video.repubblica.it/edizione/firenze/concordia-la-diretta-non-stop-del-recupero-dall-isola-del-giglio/139924/138460?ref=fbpr
<Pepelka> Concordia, la diretta non-stop del recupero dall'Isola del Giglio - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it
<Pepelka> »Le immagini live delle operazioni di raddrizzamento della nave che si è schiantata sulla costa dell'isola toscana il 13 gennaio 2012(Interviste di...«
<CrazyLemon> meh..ravno novinarska konferenca
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gittip.com/Kiberpipa/
<CrazyLemon> $500/week ? jeez
<zdobersek> ze majo platz?
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> to je tako kot ubuntu edge
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e perksov ni
<zdobersek> kdo pa je miljonar v ozadju?
<dz0ny_> že to da so zbral 50€ se mi zdi ogromno
<CrazyLemon> $*
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> .menjaj 50 ust eur
<CrazyLemon> no to ni ogromno.. ampak $500 per week pa je insane imho
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 50 usd eur
<breza> CrazyLemon: 37.4559892 eur
<dz0ny_> za slo razmere 50$ much
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ amm
<dz0ny_> to je tako majhna nišna skupina
<dz0ny_> da več kot 100$ ne pričakujem
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. dost je profesionalcev tam.. ki fajn služijo
<dz0ny_> pa tud če so sami geeki not
<dz0ny_> ja sam potem majo pač lahko pivsko društvo
<dz0ny_> če mislijo samo svoje ideje furat
<CrazyLemon> mene sam preseneča zakaj niso šli po donacije k podjetjem.. katera so sodelovala s kiberpipo
<dz0ny_> a m$?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne ..če da dnar :)
<dz0ny_> pol bi mel samo msql pa trident predavanja
<R33D3M33R> na Steamu za L4D2: "None of your friends have played this game recently"
<R33D3M33R> I knew it!
<dz0ny_> dota :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R i told you..of course you knew it
<R33D3M33R> ne čakaj, takrat ko smo se pogovarjali, ste bili vsi tako zagnani
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa noben ne igra
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ je recruital zdobersek in so sedaj dota pro's
<R33D3M33R> omg
<R33D3M33R> torej sta izgubljena :D
<R33D3M33R> groza
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne..reku sm ti takrat.. da premisli ker se ne igra več l4d2.. ko je bil deal :)
<R33D3M33R> ne vem če
<dz0ny_> za dodto rabim 30min, je kot pasjansa
<R33D3M33R> jah, za l4d bi tudi :)
<R33D3M33R> ko bi bili uigrani :)
<dz0ny_> za l4d2 rabim 1h+
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e zbran moram bit skozi
<R33D3M33R> eh
<dz0ny_> tle lahko malo na irc pogledam vmes
<dz0ny_> grem vc
<R33D3M33R> in kaj naj nabavim zdaj? :P
<dz0ny_> sendvič zraven jem
<dz0ny_> itd
<zdobersek> (19:37:31) dz0ny_: za dodto rabim 30min, je kot pasjansa <- LOL
<zdobersek> prot botom sva rabla skor uro
<R33D3M33R> aha :D
<dz0ny_> limited heroes 33 min je povprečje
<dz0ny_> ja boti niso pro
<dz0ny_> v soboto smo igral smo imel 18 vs 0
<dz0ny_> na koncu je nasprotna ekipa vsa zapustila igro
<dz0ny_> 14 min smo igral se mi zdi
<dz0ny_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24107218#TWEET891960
<Pepelka> BBC News - LIVE: UN reaction to Syria briefing
<Pepelka> »Live coverage of reaction from United Nations ambassadors and the UN Secretary General to a briefing on the use of chemical weapons in a suburb of Damascus«
<dz0ny_> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/intel-rejection-of-ubuntus-mir-patch-forces-canonical-to-go-own-way/
<Pepelka> Intel rejection of Ubuntu’s Mir patch forces Canonical to go own way | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Open source driver for Intel graphics drops Mir support.«
<CrazyLemon> WP 3.6.1. je na voljo ampak samo v angleškem jeziku.. a updejtam vseeno?razumete vsi angleško?
<zdobersek> waht?
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja ti kr
<dz0ny_> lang je ločeno sedaj
<dz0ny_> ce koga zanima dota2://matchid=310078329&matchtime=417 11 vs 0 14min
<dz0ny_> mal sem zamešal
<dz0ny_> pardon
<MordFustang> lp mene zanima če je kdo mogoče kaj delal z libCEC na RPiju
<CrazyLemon> not me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vidim da je vaša nova stran že gor :)
<dz0ny_> ja :) jaz sem mislil da ti kaj več pričakuješ :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. nism vedu da je že nova stran gor
<dz0ny_> ok k
<CrazyLemon> sm samo vidu fb event da boste praznovali
<CrazyLemon> in zapili novo stran
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net/v/3Ceu takole se igra prot pa z pro
<Pepelka> dota2 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> that means nothing to me :D
<dz0ny_> K(ills) D(eaths) A(ssists)
<dz0ny_> pri 31 bi blo lahko ze konec
<dz0ny_> pa rus ni razumel kaj mu govorimo
<zdobersek> go go death prophet
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: dota2://matchid=312505374&matchtime=2054
<dz0ny_> ce te zanima
<zdobersek> kaj je to, posnetek?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net/v/mqYt :)
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:47:38 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny_> tole je najlepši trenutek
<dz0ny_> zdej pa dost geekanja /off
<CrazyLemon> igranje dote ne spada pod 'geekanje' :D
<dz0ny_> ne sheranje slik z igre pa
<dz0ny_> MordFustang: kaj pa počneš to
<MordFustang> dz0ny: nek digital signage pa rabim da se TV ugasne preko HDMIja, za LG tvje deluje samo vklop ker SimpLink ne podpira power off funckcije :/
<MordFustang> tak da bo treba preko rs232 porta verjetno zrihtat
<dz0ny_> zanimivo, mhm alpa ir
<MordFustang> samo IR dioda ne lovi odzadaj
<dz0ny_> true
<dz0ny_> kaj pa ce je treba poslat standby namesto shutdown
<dz0ny_> al pa kak timer se verjetno tud da pognat?
<MordFustang> pošiljam echo "standby 0" | cec-client -s
<MordFustang> pa ne dela
<MordFustang> https://github.com/Pulse-Eight/libcec/issues/176#issuecomment-19904132
<Pepelka> LG Simplink menu not able to switch to libcec device · Issue #176 · Pulse-Eight/libcec · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Same bug as #111 but tested with openelec 3.0.2.Setup: raspberrypi/openelec --- LG TVThe following sequence was catured (with comments starting with ####):1) xbmc restarted (killed), shows that it finds the tv and remote is linked to xbmc all is fine2) switching to tv using simplink menu, show that input is switched and all is fine3) switching to xbmc using simplink menu, shows that TV tries to connect to xbmc forever and never succeeds.http://past
<dz0ny_>         # My Sony Amp doesn't support "standby" for some reason, so instead
<dz0ny_>         # I poke it like this...
<dz0ny_>         send_command "tx 45 44 6C"
<dz0ny_>         # 45 means from 4 (me, the playback device) to 5(amp)
<dz0ny_>         # 44 6C means "the user pressed the power off button, nap time"
<MordFustang> da probam
<dz0ny_> emuliraš daljinca
<MordFustang> no luck
<dz0ny_> problem je samo kak kodo pošlje daljinc
<MordFustang> hm neven sem probal par teh kod pa ni nič delalo
<dz0ny_> drugace lg majo tud video off funkcijo
<dz0ny_> to je kao varčevanje
<dz0ny_> kejr ti zvok Å¡e dela
<dz0ny_> zaslon se pa izklopi
<dz0ny_> to je tista zelena tipka na daljincu
<dz0ny_> mogoce ce ti to uspe emulirat je cist ok
<MordFustang> mam nekega starega LGja pa nimam te tipke
<dz0ny_> varčni način maš kej?
<dz0ny_> opa http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/09/gabe-newell-linux-is-the-future-of-gaming-new-hardware-coming-soon/
<Pepelka> Gabe Newell: Linux is the future of gaming, new hardware coming soon | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Valve chief blasts PC market, promises big news is coming next week.«
<MordFustang> ni nič, edino kar dela je da onemogočim hdmi pol piše samo ni signala
<zdobersek> gabe knows http://i.imgur.com/4b8DqAY.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tecen si..know when to give up! :)
<zdobersek> never, like this guy http://i.imgur.com/0EnWb8w.png
<CrazyLemon> you are broken beyond repair :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] We Review Indie Game Fez on Linux – Is It Worth The Hype?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pGUQLdec8Cs/fez-indie-game-review-on-linux
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve To Reveal Linux-Powered ‘Steambox’ News Next Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/50J3GUZSvzw/valve-promise-linux-steambox-info-next-week
<CrazyLemon> slovenija zgubila za 16 točk
<dz0ny_> zes
<zdobersek> doesn't matter
<CrazyLemon> but it does
<andrej> Nothing ever matters ...
<CrazyLemon> is it time for 'dark hour' ? :>
<andrej> Heh
<zdobersek> we are just specks on the windshield of the Universe
<andrej> Nuh, that'll be 'dork hour'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lets just hope the universe doesnt use its wipers!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-c6peMHFxSj8/UjcQVAetrbI/AAAAAAAAFIQ/lv1wbSirvfo/w362-h826-no/Who+Writes+Linux+Infographic+Sept+2013.png
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..samsung prispeva več kot google
<zdobersek> ... in oba prispevata vec kot #ubuntu-si
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBY4PZhr9cY&list=CL5w9QCC8KQXk&feature=episodic
<Pepelka> Masters of Sex - Masters of Sex Season 1: Behind the Scenes - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get a behind the scenes look at Masters of Sex.«
<yang> cer
<CrazyLemon> 'žio!
<yang> kaj dogaja
<yang> bo lepo vreme jutri na obali ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> napovedan je dež
<yang> ah klinc
<yang> potem bom raje doma
<yang> mater so slovenci zgubli danes prot fincem
<CrazyLemon> po 14.00 naj bi bilo celo sonce
<CrazyLemon> ~20°
<yang> zmer se userjejo v hlace, v drugem delu
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> siol me ne pusti da se prijavim na njihov portal
<CrazyLemon> prav tako siol.tv mi ne dovoli ogleda programov
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e mal pa mi bodo skenslal internet
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny_> lol, men pa kr dela
<CrazyLemon> a je možno da zato ker mi je potekla pogodba?
<CrazyLemon> če je to res tko.. pol je BS
<dz0ny_> mozno
<dz0ny_> kako pa masmse internet pol
<dz0ny_> se pol urce al akaj
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> pri amisu sm mel podobno
<CrazyLemon> sam oni so normalni.. če ti poteče pogodba še vedno plačuješ račun
<CrazyLemon> samo nisi vezan
<yang> amis normalni ? bi se dalo diskutirat
<dz0ny_> ha jaz z kablom
<dz0ny_> samo placujem
<yang> jaz imam slabe izkusnje z njimi sploh z racunovodstvom, tam so polpismeni
<dz0ny_> nobne pogodbe
<yang> ampak nimam druge opcije za optiko doma kot amis
<yang> tko da mi ne preostane drugega kot da sem narocnik
<CrazyLemon> fensi Å¡mensi.. optika mora bit!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja sej.. ker so normalni
<CrazyLemon> očitno pri siolu niso
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> mislim da ni normalnega ISPja v SLO
<yang> vsaj ne za END userje
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi šel k t2..  10/1 internet + telefon + 10gb snemalnik + 5€ za več programov = 38€
<yang> fino je poznati koga, ki tam dela, ce naletis na problem, da pospesi zadevo, da prides preko helpdeska lahko
<yang> jst imam custom setup in je helpdesk cisto useless, ce se kaj pri konfiguraciji zatakne
<CrazyLemon> yang ma pri siolu so mi vedno dokaj hitro poskušali rešit težavo
<yang> ok z siolom nimam izkusenj
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker sm direkt prek spletnega chata Å¡el mimo Å¡tudentov do secondary supporta
<CrazyLemon> (my guess)
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar se pa ni dalo zrihtat prek spleta
<CrazyLemon> pa je v dnevu ali dveh že bil pri meni tehnik
<yang> zakaj sploh rabis placevat za IPTV, ustimaj si XBMC, dzoni ima link za SLOvesnke kanale
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker to ni 50+ let friendly
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/paketi.png
<CrazyLemon> tega pa niso uspeli pofixat :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se je tehnik neki matral
<dz0ny_> nc bat ko bo int overflow se bo samo zrihta,o
<CrazyLemon> ej.. ne bo :D
<yang> uf
<yang> kako pa to da mas tolko dropov
<dz0ny_> burja piha cez baker
<dz0ny_> pa odnasa biste
<yang> hmh
<dz0ny_> byte
<CrazyLemon> težava je ko so neki 3d party izvajalci se igrali s kabli
<CrazyLemon> med mojo hišo in optiko
<CrazyLemon> kar je cca. 30m bakra
<CrazyLemon> in od takrat so dropi.. pa sm povedal tehniku
<CrazyLemon> sam se jim očitno ne splača popravit..ker sm edini ki teži :)
<dz0ny_> ja rec se kommu
<yang> hjah
<yang> kaj pa ce popravijo na tvoje stroske ?
<yang> reci da bos ti placal
<yang> razen ce potrebujes soglasje ce si v bloku
<dz0ny_> a ni zdej apek dal
<dz0ny_> da ce mas motnje
<dz0ny_> ti je operater dolzan nekaj
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda.. njihovo malomarnost bom js plačal :)
<CrazyLemon> briga me če se dropa vsak 6. byte :D
<CrazyLemon> incoming nevihta
<dz0ny_> j al vzhod
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 20.5°C @16.09.2013 23:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: južni veter 4 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 19.65°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:45:30, Sončni zahod: 19:13:53
<andrej> lol
<dz0ny_> what?
<CrazyLemon> whats so funny Ondrej? :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<yang> CrazyLemon: njihova malomarnost, te bo v sloveniji pustila cakati par let, za njih si ti ok dokler jim placujes
<andrej> the freeform flow of Slovene, English and Slovglish ...
<CrazyLemon> matr..posodabljajo ta radar že pitaj boga kok časa
<andrej> very confusing :)
<CrazyLemon> andrej thats common in hipsters like us!
 * CrazyLemon laughs
<CrazyLemon> yang dokler meni irc dela pa youporn
<CrazyLemon> me ne moti preveč!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.si-vreme.com/podatki/film/it-radar_fossalon_padavine-last.gif
<dz0ny_> ne najde slike
<CrazyLemon> http://www.si-vreme.com/podatki/film/it-radar_fossalon_padavine-02h.gif
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.si-vreme.com/italija/radarska-slika-padavin/fossalon?xs=it-radar_fossalon_padavine&xt=2&fo=1#slika
<Pepelka> Italija: radarska slika padavin Fossalon - trenutno - film
<Pepelka> »Vremenski podatki za Slovenijo, Avstrijo, Nemčijo, Italijo, Hrvaško. Podatki so: satelitska slika, radarska slika, temperatura, veter, temperatura vode, temperatura zraka, temperatura morja, požarna ogroženost.«
<dz0ny_> +2h dez
<dz0ny_> nc grem ta sex pogledat
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ <dz0ny_> nc grem ta sex pogledat
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ || <dz0ny_> nc grem ta sex pogledat
<CrazyLemon> i just have to
<CrazyLemon> i really do
<andrej> lol
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-17
<idiotern1> kugajblopato
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40690/#p40690
<zdobersek> dan
<breza1> Dober dan, zdobersek
<miha> dobro jutro
<miha> botsnack
<breza1> Thank you very much.
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> kak lep dan
<napsy> indeed
<idioterna> hud je ja
<anny> deeež je, glej zunaj deež je
<miha> Mussomeli je presenečen nad tem, kako veliko ljudi meni, da je za Slovenijo najboljša možnost trenutno intervencija evropske trojke. »Tragični bi bilo, če bi Slovenija po 22 letih samostojnosti svojo suverenost predala evropskim organizacijam,« je poudaril.
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/slovenija/v-ospredju/mussomeli-tragicni-bi-bilo-ce-bi-slovenija-po-22-letih-samostojnosti-suverenost-predala-evropskim-organizacijam-foto
<Pepelka> Mussomeli: Tragični bi bilo, če bi Slovenija po 22 letih samostojnosti suverenost predala evropskim organizacijam (foto) | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Danes se odvija že četrta mednarodna konferenca FDI Summit 2013. Letos poteka pod naslovom Jasna vizija za prihodnost. Na njej sodelujejo številni visoki predstavniki iz sveta politike in gospodarstva, med njimi tudi premierka Alenka Bratušek, tradicionalno pa bo govora o tujih investicijah in aktualnih temah.«
<zdobersek> <dz0ny_> nc grem ta sex pogledat
<zdobersek> what
* dz0ny_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<miha> wov
<dz0ny_> silly crazylemon
<zdobersek> horny you?
<dz0ny_> ne tole sem gledal http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1435513/
<Pepelka> Hysteria (2011) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Tanya Wexler. With Maggie Gyllenhaal, Hugh Dancy, Jonathan Pryce, Felicity Jones. The truth of how Mortimer Granville devised the invention of the first vibrator in the name of medical science.«
<dz0ny_> on je pa pametoval o tem kako rabi samo irc pa youporn
<miha> dz0ny_: http://www.amazon.com/Hello-Kitty-Vibrator-Massager-Masturbator/dp/B000JO034A
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Hello Kitty Vibrator Massager Masturbator - New From Japan: Health & Personal Care
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: Hello Kitty Vibrator Massager Masturbator - New From Japan: Health & Personal Care«
<dz0ny_> lol not for me :)
<dz0ny_> http://inserbia.info/news/2013/09/russia-school-for-mastering-the-art-of-oral-sex/
<Pepelka> Russia: School for mastering “The Art of oral sex” – InSerbia News
<dz0ny_> nsfw pa to
<anny> dz0ny_ tega tečaja pa ne potrebujem
<idioterna> to morm pa kupt
<idioterna> miha: i save 86%!
<anny> moški bolj rabite navodila...
<idioterna> navodila za?
<idioterna> aja oralno zadovoljevanje?
<anny> ja
<anny> in potem vse tiho je bilo...
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FgE6L2fwT4
<Pepelka> Carlos Mencia Stand Up Bit About Sex & Women - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Carlos Mencia Stand Up Bit About Sex & Women«
<idioterna> pr 2:50 al tm nek
<anny> loool
<anny> ni čisto tako hudo
<idioterna> vem ja, zato se pa rece temu comedy :)
<idioterna> js se nikol nism z "whatever" dekleti druzil, tko da
<idioterna> do zdej so mi se vse znale povedat kaj hocjo
<idioterna> tut ce ni blo povezan s spolnostjo.
<idioterna> o kr hudo
<idioterna> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/1st-america-indian-descent-slammed-arab-article-1.1457133
<Pepelka> Miss America crowns first winner of Indian descent, and critics slam her as Arab terrorist - NY Daily News
<Pepelka> »"How the f--k does a foreigner win miss America? She is a Arab! #idiots," one man tweeted just after the first winner of Indian descent was crowned Sunday night. "If you're #MissAmerica you should have to be American," another woman wrote.«
<idioterna> totally unamerican
<anny> apes
<zdobersek> MURICA
<zdobersek> The land of the free.
<miha> a ni bla ena druga najprej? pa je bla tetovirana?
<idioterna> s termoelektrarne trbovle?
<miha> miss?
<idioterna> al ne smes bit miss ce mas tatu
<miha> menda ne. pa poročena/noseča tud ne sme bit ane
<miha> :D
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> what kind of world do i live in
<dz0ny_> Kansas' Theresa Vail, an Army sergeant who won the America's Vote portion of the pageant and is believed to have been the first contestant to openly display tattoos. According to Fox's Starnes, however, her performance could have only been improved if she "fired off a few rounds at the end."
<dz0ny_> warmerica
<anny> vau vau vau
<zdobersek> LOL
<miha> idioterna: ja kaj, namen missic je, da se kvalificirajo za neveste. to je ... tradicija
<anny> neee....kvalificirajo se za kvantno mehaniko, pa to
<napsy> eh
<napsy> izpolnjujejo svojo usodo
<zdobersek> naah
<miha> anny: prav maš
<anny> itak
<yang> dandanes je vec mladih tetoviranih kot netetoviranih
<miha> mislim, da to ni res.
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> mislm to je pa res izrazito nepomemben podatek
<idioterna> kolk se kdo tetovira
<idioterna> na nic ne vpliva
<miha> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/15/former-nsa-and-cia-director-says-terrorists-love-using-gmail/
<Pepelka> Former NSA and CIA director says terrorists love using Gmail
<Pepelka> »Former NSA and CIA director General Michael Hayden had a lot to say about the Internet Sunday.«
<dz0ny_> tle se vse ustavi
<dz0ny_> As part of an adult education forum at St. John’s Episcopal Church, Hayden gave a wide ranging speech on "the tension between security and liberty."
<yang> aha zdaj smo vsi gmalovci ze teroristi, kaj se bodo se spomnili
<zdobersek> .yt justin timberlake I'm lovin it
<breza1> Justin Timberlake - I'm Lovin' It(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IHcp8Pl_X4 ♥11,603 ▶11,307,902
<sasa84> zdobersek, lepa pesmica :P
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 8.5°C @17.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza1> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: južni veter 1.3 m/s
<breza1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza1> Mestna Občina Celje: 12.45°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:40:18, Sončni zahod: 19:06:03
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> :/
<slax0r> there there CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ je spremenu topic :(
<dz0ny_> silly crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> yang sonce je!
<yang> aja ?
<yang> kle pa oblacno
<yang> dobr zdajle je mal pozno ze za it na morje
<yang> sem ob enajstih vstal
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza1> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 9.1°C @17.09.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza1> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: vzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<breza1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza1> Cerkno: 10.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:45:28, Sončni zahod: 19:11:07
<CrazyLemon> u madona :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 16.3°C @17.09.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza1> Vlažnost: 50% Veter: vzhodnik 5 m/s
<breza1> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza1> Koper: 16.99°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:46:43, Sončni zahod: 19:11:57
<dz0ny_> jao [ 9787.682629] usb 5-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/na-tujem/podivjani-lovec-ubil-tri-na-posesti-zdaj-zadrzuje-talca
<Pepelka> Podivjani lovec ubil tri, na posesti zdaj zadržuje talca | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Ponoči je ustrelil dva policista in voznika reševalnega vozila, vsi trije so poškodbam podlegli.«
<CrazyLemon> ffs telekom/siol.. vedno ko pokličem "trenutno imamo povečano število klicev"
<dz0ny_> 2klica na h = max throughput
<zdobersek> huh http://i.lvme.me/ei9ldep.jpg
<CrazyLemon> model.. ban boš dobu :D
<dz0ny_> a ti?
<zdobersek> vidva
<yang> Trenutno so vsi operaterji zasedeni, predvideni cakalni cas je ... 100 minut
<yang> se dobro, da imajo 080 linije
<dz0ny_> miha: a tomaž je tvoj šef al uroš?
<anny> :)
<anny> vedeti morate, kako delajo operaterji
<anny> klice dajo na čakanje in upajo, da bo kdo odložil
<yang> ojla anny
<anny> čao
<anny> kako kaj tam okrog Tivolija?
<yang> ze kaj vadis za maraton
<yang> okrog tivolija ? pojma nimam, jaz sem z drucga konca
<anny> aja točno
<anny> vadim, ampak ne bom Å¡la Å¡e
<anny> letos
<yang> hm, saj lahk probas
<yang> pac priteces v cilj naslednji dan pa je
<anny>  ne, delam na okrepčevalnici
<yang> aha
<anny> saj bi prišla do cilja, če ne drugače po štirih
<yang> :)
<anny> samo to ni point...S. Rugelj je napisal, da ni point da prideš v cilj, ampak v kakšnem stanju prideš
<yang> sem videl soseda svojega 1x, ko je prisel cez 8 ur na cilj, 4 ure za vsemi
<anny> ja, saj so
<anny> slepi, pa na berglah, pa fotri z vozički, v katerih sta dvojčk
<anny> če si zdrav je že sramota, da se vlečeš kot ljubljanska megla
<yang> dobro, mene tek nikoli ni fasciniral
<anny> vsakemu svoje
<yang> v osnovni soli smo se skrili za drevo, da nam ni bilo treba dodatnega kroga odlaufati v tivoliju
<anny> hehe...to se sliši znano
<dz0ny_> Pomembna je zgolj višina vozila nad prvo osjo. In če je vaše vozilo višje od 1,3 metra, potem boste morali za leto 2014 kupiti vinjeto v višini 220 evrov. http://24ur.com/p6zmj8
<yang> saj so nas dobili
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Pozor! Tudi če imate osebno vozilo, vas lahko vinjeta stane 220 evrov
<Pepelka> »Vlada je podražila vinjete in uvedla nov vinjetni razred, v katerega pa ni zajela zgolj tovornih kombijev, pač pa tudi družinske kombije in enoprostorce, ki so homologirani kot osebna vozila. Ti bodo morali plačati dvakrat višjo vinjeto.«
<yang> pol smo morali odlaufat se enega vec, za kazen
<dz0ny_> heh na žaku se ni dal tako golfat
<yang> :)
<yang> v teku sem bil vedno cisto zanic
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kar se tiče siola...jaz vse prek neta uredim... se z unim stricem, k ma pomoč vse zmenva :P
<yang> v srednji soli me je pa s "cooperjev" strasil, ces da me bo vrgel oz. dal na cooperja katerega nikoli ne bom prelaufal
<anny> hehehe....to me je spomilo na staro Å¡torijo!
<sasa84> jaz sem tekla cooperja 15 min, da je blo zadoščeno pravičnosti :P
<yang> hehe
<miha> dz0ny_: noben od teh, zakaj
<sasa84> pol v 4. letniku je pa nekdo gledu, kjer sm se mogla izkazat...je blo pa 9 min pa Å¡e mal :P
<anny> sošolke so bile 2 kroga zadaj
<sasa84> sam za motivacijo gre :P
 * miha je komaj preživel cooperja
<miha> mučenje
<anny> ej geeki, gremo laufat
<anny> sonce sije!
<yang> jst sem se precej z drugimi sporti potem skozi srednjo solo ukvarjal, ampak tect pa nikoli nisem maral
<sasa84> sej je res zoprno :P
 * dz0ny_ ni nikoli imel probleme s tekom, ponavad prvi al pa drugi. Sploh sš
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ^^
<anny> clap, clap
<yang> mi smo iz poljanske med telovadbo sli gor na lj. grad in potem tam se laufali in nazaj dol
<anny> evo
<sasa84> .plosk
<breza1> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> v os so bili fuknjeni z fuzbalom, tistega pa nisem preveč maral
<yang> naslednjo uro pa kontrolka iz matematike :)
<yang> haha
<anny> kjer je yang briljiral
<sasa84> oh dz0ny_ ...fudbal je pa ja kul :P
<yang> ma klinac briljiral
<anny> fudbal je kul, ko ga štekneš
<yang> vsi smo bli cisto raztreseni
<dz0ny_> sasa84: odbojka ftw
<anny> zatreskani v tete iz playboya
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ni slaba... ampak jst sm bl košarka, rokomet, badminton... :)
<dz0ny_> sploh ker smo prot sošolkam igral :)
<sasa84> pa hokej smo Å¡li :P
<anny> mi smo se Å¡li med dvema ognjema
<dz0ny_> miha: rekel si da me tvoj Å¡ef stalak na twiterju
<anny> tko medrazredni boji
<dz0ny_> anny: tist je blo zanimivo do 6 razreda
<yang> anny: enkrat so snemali nek mladinski film, glavna zvezda je bil nek sosolec iz paralelke in so nas par uporabili kot statiste
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: jst te tud stalakam
<sasa84> anny, med dvema sem se šla jst junija, k sm svoje veroučence pelala na đelato, pol smo šli pa na igrišče še :)
<anny> tudi kasneje....mi smo se počili vsako leto enkrat
<yang> tam so prisli pred poljane snemati cela filmska ekipa, jaz sem imel nek florescentni pulover, pa so mi dali staro vojasko jakno, da sem jo oblekel ker je bilo prevec motece, sem zgledal pol v filmu kot klosar :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> yang, a outsider? :P
<yang> ne
<dz0ny_> yang: haha zdej mormo ta film najt
<yang> neka mladisnka serija, nadaljevanka
<idioterna> res grozn ce clovk zgleda k klosar
<idioterna> noben razn pametnih ljudi ga ne jemle resno
<yang> glavni igralec mislim da je imel vzdevek ONDI
 * anny je bila statistka na Žaku....snemali smo fuzbal tekmo
<sasa84> dz0ny_, film z yang damo zravn SUP! kao bonus
<dz0ny_> to so zihr kakšne zakalde iskal
<dz0ny_> zaklade*
<sasa84> yang, ondi? to je bil zihr otroški film :P
<yang> mozno ne vem
<sasa84> yang je našu svoj ying v vojaški jakni...
<anny> jin
<yang> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razjarnikovi
<Pepelka> Razjarnikovi v prometu - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> mogoce tole
<yang> epizoda 4 Ondi-velik Å¡minker
<yang> nikoli nisem videl serije
<anny> ni bilo to snemano za tujino?
<yang> slovenska serija
<yang> hehe, vidm tm na desni strani "Zvone Hribar", ta je bil moj bivsi sosed v isti etazi smo stanovali
<yang> mel je 3 otroke
<yang> 2 ful lustni punci, malo mlajsi od mene
<yang> jaz sem slisal da naj bi baje umrl
<yang> ampak google pravi , da je se ziv
<idioterna> se prav so punce zdej frej
<idioterna> navali al kva
<anny> navali narod
<yang> pojma nimam kaj je z njimi, nimamo stikov
<anny> kuga še čakate!
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> dibs on the older one
<miha> anny: daj Å¡e kak dober nasvet
<miha> dz0ny_: nism
<anny> miha, kakšen nasvet rabiš?
<miha> kak uporabn
<idioterna> varuj se plina in elektrike
<idioterna> a bo
<anny> čez cesto samo po zebri
<anny> moj je boljši!
<miha> kul :)
<anny> nič, miha, vedno pali, če prineseš za darilo ubitega merjasca...hotela sem reči rožo ali čokoladko
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/video-psu-je-pocil-film-ko-se-je-lastnik-slekel sumljivo spominja na naše bulmastife
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Psu je počil film, ko se je lastnik slekel | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »V trenutku, ko je hotel ovreči še spodnjice, je imel njegov ljubljenček vsega dovolj.«
<anny> vidu je nekaj užitnega
<miha> travme zaradi spolne zlorabe?
<idioterna> ni vsaka hrenovka ze spolna zloraba
<idioterna> poleg tega psi nimajo tezav s spolno zlorabo
<idioterna> sam ljudje jih majo
<anny> dajmo raje nekaj lepega
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7s22HX18wDY
<Pepelka> ทรูมูฟ เอช " การให้ คือการสื่อสารที่ดีที่สุด " TrueMove H : Giving - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ทรูมูฟ เอช เชื่อเสมอว่า "การให้ คือการสื่อสารที่ดีที่สุด" โดยเราสื่อสารผ่านภาพยนตร์โฆษณาทางโทรทัศน์ เรื่องราวในภาพยนตร์โฆษณาเรื่องนี้ สะท้อนแนวคิดของแบรนด์ ท.
<idioterna> http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/108240.png
<miha> kak jezik je pa to?
<anny> kateri od milijontavžent indijskih
<idioterna> kaksn indijski
<idioterna> to je tajski
<yang> ej anny idioterna a vidva tut slista tole "bruhanje", mislim da toplarno pucajo
<anny> jaz nič , sem predaleč
<yang> kle je ful
<yang> na glas
<anny> posnemi pa daj na yt
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> js tut ne
<anny> pol so pa marsovci pa podzemne pošasti pa te zverine
<yang> slis se kot avion na peto potenco
<yang> cak bom posnel
<idioterna> ok ampak je insulting da je miley cyrus v related od tega
<idioterna> anny: kje si pa nasla to
<idioterna> kr hud video je
<anny> na netu!
<dz0ny_> old
<yang> idioterna: no ce bos sel cez moste iz sihta bos slisal
<idioterna> doma sm dons, mam prevec dela da bi su u sluzbo :)
<yang> idioterna: ti rad kempiras, si ze slisal za tole
<yang> http://vimeo.com/74634385?utm_source=BioLite+News&utm_campaign=4969351a2e-KP_GeneraAnnouncement_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_91fe7624ca-4969351a2e-324076881
<Pepelka> Introducing the BioLite KettlePot on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Cook. Pour. Store. Meet the BioLite KettlePot. Serve all your backcountry cooking needs with a single device -- plus, it doubles as a carrying case for the…«
<yang> biolite stove
<idioterna> sm slisu ja
<yang> ja dobra zadeva
<idioterna> sam js nimam tolk prtlage
<yang> lahko deluje kot "resilna" zadeva, ker mas USB chargrr zadaj
<yang> nc, grem na enga dunajca, LP !
<idioterna> drugac so super biolite kokr sm slisu od ljudi k ga majo
<idioterna> sam niso za na bicikl
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, kar se tiče siola...jaz vse prek neta uredim... se z unim stricem, k ma pomoč vse zmenva :P
<CrazyLemon> ne urediš vse prek neta
<CrazyLemon> ker pogodbe ne gre podaljšat prek neta :)
<slax0r> gre gre
<slax0r> sprintas
<slax0r> podpises, poskenas
<slax0r> posljes nazaj
<slax0r> al pa mas podpis poskenan in ga sam vrzes gor :)
<miha> slax0r: ti si pravi pingvin (PS)
<miha> maš podpise skenirane od cele familije :D
<slax0r> ne, mam pa svojega :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa sprintaš? :)
<slax0r> pogodbo?
<CrazyLemon> ki jo dobim kje?
<slax0r> mislim da jo dobis v predogled ko naredis kako spremembo
<slax0r> ce ne pa poklices naj ti posljejo na mail
<CrazyLemon> no pa smo tam.. moraš poklicat :D
<slax0r> do zdaj sem se vse dobil na netu, granted, nism kaj dost spreminjal, pa dolgo ze ne :)
<slax0r> nazadnje ko sem iz trio preklopil na ta duo + kabelska tv, pa sm dobil pogodbo na netu
<CrazyLemon> js ne razumem čemu imajo portale kot je moj.telekom.si in podobne
<CrazyLemon> če ne moreš z  enim klikom podaljšat pogodbe
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa podaljsal pogodbo?
<slax0r> saj ti po preteku vezave ne propade pogodba :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 2 meseca dobim brez naročnine pa mogoče še bon za 250€ za nakup telefona :)
<slax0r> aja, meh... :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: mogoče še bon? a ni to avtomatično?
<CrazyLemon> miha odvisno od tega kateri paket izbereš :)
<miha> hm
<miha> pa to morš bit mobitelov naročnik ane?
<CrazyLemon> miha jp..moraš nato sklenit pogodbo za 12/24 mesecev
<idioterna> FOREVER
<CrazyLemon> pa imaš določene pakete katere lahk vzameš oz. katere ne moreš vzet
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..ne dajo kr tko dnar!
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<miha> CrazyLemon: splačal bi se vzet 250 € bon pa doplačat brez vezave/naročnine :)
<miha> drugo se ne
<sasa84> jst sm glih včer šla s kolegom zrihtat tale trojček...pa sva vzela raj tv kt pa bon za fon
<miha> kak tv pa dobiš?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Free Turn-Based Strargy Game `Freeciv` 2.4.0 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ypLJbBNFpWU/free-turn-based-strargy-game-freeciv.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Ubuntu sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40691/#p40691
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kolega? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 predvidevam da se nista čisto nič zmenila s sailorjem
<miha> idioterna: https://witness.theguardian.com/assignment/5237ef4be4b0bdcddbf1fcf2
<Pepelka> Europe: show us your bicycle - Guardian Witness
<Pepelka> »It seems that more bicycles were sold than cars in Spain last year – just one sign of Europe&#039;s wider economic malaise. Wherever you live in Europe, if you&#039;ve bought a new bicycle ...«
<miha> CrazyLemon vse opazi
<miha> smola http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/10314942/College-lecturer-cuts-Greek-holiday-short-after-bungalow-blown-to-bits.html
<Pepelka> College lecturer cuts Greek holiday short after bungalow blown to bits - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »A college lecturer had to cut her Greek holiday short after her country bungalow back home in Britain was blown to bits.«
<dz0ny_> dd+ ?
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF-kLy44Hls
<Pepelka> Daft Punk - Lose Yourself to Dance (Official Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Lose Yourself to Dance" The new Video from Daft Punk ft. Pharrell Williams Watch the full version now Directed by: Thomas Bangalter, Guyman de Homem-Christo...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2013/09/turisticni_vodnik_po_lahkih_ljubljanskih_dekletih.aspx
<Pepelka> Turistični vodnik po (lahkih) ljubljanskih dekletih - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Irski popotnik je na svojem blogu strnil vtise o slovenski prestolnici, pri čemer se je osredotočil predvsem na ljubljanska dekleta, njihov videz in 'dostopnost'.«
<miha> metelkova? no saj
<dz0ny_> ffs ce bi obstajal LINUX PORTING GUIDE FOR MODULES  FROM 3.10 to 3.11 bi blo super
<dz0ny_> tko pa random google
<dz0ny_> tldr; spet so spremenili "api"
<idioterna> ja sej druzga k metelkove ne mormo ponudt kulturno gledano
<idioterna> no ja, stozice, ane.
<miha> tivoli
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2013/09/kako_dalec_je_enotni_evropski_telekomunikacijski_trg.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako daleč je enotni evropski telekomunikacijski trg? - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Komisarka Neelie Kroes je prepričana, da bo enotni telekomunikacijski trg pohitril Evropo - toda kako hitro ga je v resnici mogoče vzpostaviti?«
<idioterna> tivoli je za morning after
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lightweight Ubuntu Software Center Alternative `AppGrid` Now Available For Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 and 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gfMY_h6Dk5E/lightweight-ubuntu-software-center.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Leap Motion Linux Desktop Control Demoed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1hrBR4qp8Jg/leap-motion-desktop-control-on-linu
<anny> pejmo
<anny> lp
<yang> uf sladoled jezek ma trajanje do 04/2015
<idioterna> ja ce je zmrznen
<yang> ja pa poln emulgatorjev
<idioterna> kaj je pa s tem narobe? :)
<yang> sem bil po par letih spet v diskontni prodajalni lj. mlekarn in je kar dobro zalozena
<idioterna> a ti ves kaj je emulgator? :)
<yang> ja tisti ku*ci na E k skodijo
<idioterna> svasta
<yang> ziva kemija
<idioterna> od kje teb take ideje?
<yang> nisem fizik
<idioterna> no pa kemik tut ocitno ne
<yang> ja kemijo sem mel vedno popravnega
<idioterna> emulgatorji so snovi, ki lajsajo nastanek emulzij
<idioterna> emulzija je pa zmes snovi v topilu, ki se ne raztaplja
<yang> tej snovi so pa umetni aditivi, ne ?
<idioterna> kera snov pa ni umetna?
<yang> no pac
<idioterna> emulgatorji v vecini primerov niso skodljivi
<idioterna> se mors zlo potrudt najdt skodljivga
<yang> enkrat je krozla neka tabelca keri Eji so zlo skodljivi
<yang> recimo un v svepsu
<idioterna> ja, sam je bla mostly bullshit, ker so koncentracije pomembne
<idioterna> ne pa sama prisotnost
<idioterna> v svepsu?
<idioterna> kinin?
<yang> ja
<yang> nevem en od unih ejev je skodljiv ful
<idioterna> ne vem kerga misls
<idioterna> skor zihr ne kinin ker je "naraven"
<yang> vse te gayirane pijace
<yang> so iz koncentriranih sirupov
<yang> pise 100% naravni sok, gres brat delez je 2%
<yang> ostalo pa kisline
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> sej tut sadje so v glavnem sladkorji pa kisline
<yang> cirozo jeter dobis od gaziranih pijac
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ker ma tok kislin pomoje
<idioterna> ampak jih mors popit 4 litre na dan vsaj dve leti
<yang> pa aditivov
<yang> al pa liter na dan skoz 20 let
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> to pa ni vec dost
<idioterna> se pa strinjam da je brezveze jetra obremenjevat s tem
<yang> al pa kokakola to so ekstra strupi not
<idioterna> ja sam sej so povsod
<idioterna> sej lovorov list je tut strupen
<idioterna> pa ga dajes v golaz
<yang> mah
<yang> od necesa mors umret
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> bols od kokakole k od lovorovih listov
<yang> :)
<idioterna> yang: http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/the-fireplace-delusion
<Pepelka> The Fireplace Delusion : Sam Harris
<Pepelka> »Sam Harris, neuroscientist and author of the New York Times bestsellers, The End of Faith, Letter to a Christian Nation, and The Moral Landscape.«
<yang> ce si zdrav pa vegan pa te pr 40ih povozi vlak, pol bolj lacen kot sit umres
<yang> neka studentka mi je raylagala pomen hrane vceraj ker studira prehrano
<yang> pa je dala povdarek na meso, polnomastne mlecne izdelke in puter
<yang> nekej v zvezi da te nasicene mascobe v mleku niso skodljive
<yang> pravi tut da naj bi bla margarina bolj skodljiva kot puter
<yang> nisem si zapomnil zakaj
<dz0ny_> .stran piwik.org
<breza1> piwik.org(176.31.58.94) JE dosegljiva.
<idioterna> yang: sej veganstvo je bolj ideoloska kot zdravstvena opredelitev
<idioterna> pac noces zivali mucit
<yang> jst sam vem da veganom manjka zeleza in pol jejo tiste tablete v prahu z zelezom
<yang> ja sej
<idioterna> ne to pa ni res
<yang> mislim pa tut da se cisto da "odvaditi" okusa mesa scasoma in da ni nujno da ga potem pogresas
<yang> dolocena zelenjava naj bi imela malo vec zeleza, spinaca se mi zdi
<idioterna> veganom nic ne manjka zeleza in vse kar morjo dobit pa v rastlinski hrani ne more bit je b12
<idioterna> spinaca nima vec zeleza
<idioterna> to se je en zmotu pr decimalni vejici
<yang> ampak pri spinaci (popaj) je bla neka finta, zmotili so se za decimalko, neka druga zelenjava ma vec zeleza
<yang> vem da mi kot otroc smo mel skoz spinaco pa pire s hrenovko
<yang> mislim da tedensko
<yang> takrat nisem maral spinace se
<yang> vem da sem moral vse pojest, k so tok prigovarjal
<yang> so pa mel otroci drugi to radi
<yang> jaz sem bil bolj zbircen glede hrane kot otrok, danes jem vse
<yang> nc grem do sosede po sliko
<idioterna> srecno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40692/#p40692
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40693/#p40693
<yang> soseda pravi, ce kdo zeli kaksno sliko v stilu pop-art jo lahko narise, tko da mal reklame nardim, dobro slika
<yang> www.irenakazazic.com/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a nasa skupnost kaj pripravlja za kiberpipo?
<dz0ny_> kaksen urice al pa keJ?
<idioterna> nimam km dt slik
<idioterna> k je ze vse poliman s slikami od pamzov
<yang> haha
<yang> ja sej...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am.. za kiberpipo ne.. vsaj ne da bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> tist k si se ti neki menu.. kaj je tisto blo?
<dz0ny_> nc tist je hotela sou neki met
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tole sem misil https://twitter.com/Kiberpipa/status/379919011770671104
<Pepelka> Twitter / Kiberpipa: Nova sezona je tik pred vrati, ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny_> da vidmo kolk so odprti :
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to pa ti ne morem pomagat :)
<CrazyLemon> a so se že preselili v nove prostore?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> nimajo se :)
<dz0ny_> kaj je pa danes neki z ubuntu povezano?
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> #ubuntu.si game night?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hangout moderated by sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš ti naredu klepetalnico hangout ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ob kateri uri je sploh ta hangout? :)
<sasa84> 20h
<CrazyLemon> kul.. pol mogoče bom ja :D
<sasa84> oki doki...tok d vemo :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da imam slušalko pa mic :)
<sasa84> jst sam to dvoje...kamera mi ne dela...razn na fonu :D
<CrazyLemon> pol boš očitno mela hangout prek telefona
<CrazyLemon> nič...later.. upam da ne bom zamudil :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj ni nujn, d se me vid :P
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1185837_10151507692057574_191569901_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> yang a si dobil tist arm box po?
<dz0ny_> pol*
<zdobersek> 0.5?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a nisi na hangoutu?
<dz0ny_> :P
<zdobersek> ... ditto?
<CrazyLemon> sej vaju saša ne bo popapcala
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če poje
<CrazyLemon> jo lahk skenslata s preprostim klikom
<CrazyLemon> i do it all the time
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> tle hoče neke plugine
<CrazyLemon> normalno
<dz0ny_> skip...
<yang> dz0ny_: tisti armi so v prednarocilu samo
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: jebes to, gre rajsi cel #ubuntu-si doto :>
<yang> dz0ny_: nisem ga pa se narocil tam
<yang> ker se mi zdijo dragi, osnovna cena je baje 159 usd, tam pa pride 285 eur s postnino
<dz0ny_> yang: a tole http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/mirabox-review-super-raspberry-pi?
<yang> ne utilite-computer.com
<Pepelka> MiraBox Review – Super Raspberry Pi? | Linux User
<Pepelka> »A fully functional low-cost single-board computer with dual Gigabit Ethernet and two USB 3.0 ports, is the MiraBox an ARM-based miracle?«
<dz0ny_> aha sori na slikah isto zgledajo
<dz0ny_> posobno
<dz0ny_> podobno...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a to zato da ne boš najslabši pri doti? :)
<zdobersek> vpras dz0ny_ja, kaj se zgodi, ko igram death propheta
<zdobersek> razcefuk
<sasa84> hangout-amo!
<dz0ny_> sej sta samo dva
<dz0ny_> pa CrazyLemon uporablja fake profil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ trije
<yang> dz0ny_: bom pa narocil utilite ja, samo od nekega drugega distributerja, ki ne bo imel funtov
<yang> iz nemcije po vsej verjetnosti
<dz0ny_> yang: aha ok
<yang> dz0ny_: pa ce rabis RPI ti ga prodam
<dz0ny_> nope mam ze dva :)
<yang> :)
<dz0ny_> eden dela kot wlan bridge pa radiish
<dz0ny_> radio neki neki
<dz0ny_> ta drug je pa xbmc
<dz0ny_> še kakšen bi bil pa za okras kvečjemu
<yang> hm
<sasa84> gremo, gremo na hangout :)
<yang> wlan vvridge, razlozi malo ?
<yang> kukr vem rpi nima wifi integracije
<dz0ny_> edimax usb
<yang> aha
<dz0ny_> na usb wlan > kompjuter
<dz0ny_> wlan pa eth bridge no
<yang> ok
<yang> ja
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Powerful New Ubuntu PC Unveiled By System76  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GGimGCRyOZQ/system-76-new-leopard-extreme-pc
<dz0ny_> ko gpu cip crkne https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-iwChhIospTo/UjibXCE_wzI/AAAAAAAAAlI/d0tzDSzWLbI/w636-h848-no/13+-+1
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol noben ne bo joinu?
<dz0ny_> cemu?
<dz0ny_> mislim a mamo kak dnevni red o cemu se debatira
<sasa84> dz0ny_, prid na hengića
<dz0ny_> ker by the way je tle cist ok
<sasa84> dz0ny_, iščemo novga koordinatorja :D
<sasa84> ooo, pacek dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> vi kr :P
<dz0ny_> se abstiniram
<dz0ny_> http://threatpost.com/nsa-bought-exploit-service-from-vupen-contract-shows/102314
<Pepelka> NSA Bought Exploit Service From VUPEN, Contract Shows | Threatpost
<Pepelka> »A newly public contract shows that the NSA last year bought a subscription to the zero-day service sold by French security firm VUPEN.«
<zdobersek> schoen https://github.com/blog/1633-3d-file-diffs
<Pepelka> 3D File Diffs · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Build software better, together.«
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2012/01/famous-paintings-improved-by-cats/
<Pepelka> Famous Paintings Improved by Cats
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] HP to Stock Ubuntu Laptops in 1,500 China Stores  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5RJdFO5VeUg/hp-china-ubuntu-retail-stores-expansion
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> the king is dead, long live the king!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> folk.. sasa84 je nova koordinatorica prevodov
<CrazyLemon> če vas karkoli matra.. je tu sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne izzivej :P
<sasa84> ne morš kr tko folk anekam potunkat
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne mores? :>
<dz0ny_> sasa84: i wish you luck
<CrazyLemon> Tadej fifth gear se je začel ! \o/
<dz0ny_> .sporoči miha https://keybase.io/triplesec/
<pitko> večer
<zdobersek> evo mlade garde
<pitko> nism
<pitko> mogu na
<pitko> hangaut
<pitko> zdle pršu domu
<zdobersek> suure
<dz0ny_> a cih
<pitko> kej novga?
<pitko> sej sm anredju pisu da me nebo
<dz0ny_> pitko: novga šefa maš
<pitko> iiiii
<pitko> who=
<pitko> you?
<pitko> 20 na svetu sm :D
<pitko> k mam tok karme
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84 :)
<pitko> u majko milo
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> huda bo ne
<pitko> aja?
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> karmo bos moral porazdelit celemu teamu
<dz0ny_> mislim bos ekspresno na 5 mestu na svetu
<pitko> haha nope!
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> all equals pa to :)
<pitko> bo kej častila šefca
<pitko> ja dobr če bo tako dobra k angela merkel pol bo dobr :D
<dz0ny_> !g engima angela
<Pepelka> A German enigma - Angela Merkel: World's most powerful woman ... http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/slideshows/people/angela-merkel-worlds-most-powerful-woman/a-german-enigma/slideshow/22204661.cms
<dz0ny_> saša je rekla da bi bla papežinja
<pitko> -.-
<dz0ny_> tko da watch out
<pitko> am Å¡e kej druzga?
<pitko> kva ste že nehal
<pitko> kok ste dolgočasni :D
<dz0ny_> al pa če ti zamujaš
<dz0ny_> ne mislim bit poštar
<pitko> ccc
<pitko> pa nč
<andrej> pitko:  20 na svetu sm :D ... v cim si 20?
<pitko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<pitko> spodi
<Pepelka> Top Ubuntu Contributors : Ubuntu
<dz0ny_> http://www.omicrono.com/2013/09/convierte-tu-ordenador-en-un-chromecast-con-leapcast/
<Pepelka> Convierte tu ordenador en un Chromecast con Leapcast
<pitko> se t zdi da znam katerikoli jezik je to
<pitko> :D
<pitko> italjanščina?
<pitko> sej nevem
<dz0ny_> francoščina
<pitko> k jo znaš?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> :P
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> pač besede bi že razum malo sem pa tja
<pitko> to tut jaz
<pitko> kaj če bi se mi še odlogčil za kej tazga :D
<pitko> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/uporabniki-operacijskega-sistema-windows-xp-lahko-racunajo-na-ubuntu.html?RSSeae2a3bbdb6ab046569042e090920eeb
<Pepelka> Uporabniki operacijskega sistema Windows XP lahko računajo na Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> »Münchenske oblasti bodo kmalu v izbranih javnih knjižnicah pričele deliti namestitvene zgoščenke z odprtokodnim operacijskim sistemom Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.«
<CrazyLemon> čestitam pitko
<dz0ny_> društvo, razpis, cd-je že mamo
<pitko> CrazyLemon me je pohvaluu iii :D haha
<pitko> kaj resnO?
<CrazyLemon> pitko nisem te pohvalu..čestital sem ti :>
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> ja društvo al pa zavod se lahko prijavijo na razpis
<pitko> kako misleš razpis?
<pitko> kak raspis
<dz0ny_> polno jih maš s področja thenologij, mobilnosti
<dz0ny_> eu al pa švicarji ponavadi financirajo, k majo preveč denarja
<pitko> ja društvo smo m
<pitko> mi
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> ne
<pitko> ne?
<CrazyLemon> no..spadamo pod društvo
<pitko> jaz sm tut mel tako občutek
<pitko> tak* :D
<pitko> no prjavmo se na razpis
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> no ti bi pol za njih delal, za tiste h katerim spada to
<CrazyLemon> kak razpis?
<pitko> da rabmo dnar
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> for what?
<pitko> za cdje
<dz0ny_> sej knjige že so
<dz0ny_> ja ne gre na cd :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: al gre lts
<dz0ny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope :)
<CrazyLemon> ~40MB čez limit
<pitko> ?
<CrazyLemon> je
<pitko> si siguren
<CrazyLemon> tko da dvd ali pa usb
<pitko> skor raji usb
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> sure ce mas tolk kesa
<pitko> kdo bi to sponzoreru :D
<dz0ny_> ker vecino ga bos porabil za oglaševanje
<pitko> eu?
<pitko> ja
<pitko> itq
<dz0ny_> bo nova Å¡efica povedala, kaj so prioritete
<dz0ny_> pa boš potem lahko kaj počel
<pitko> aa :D
<pitko> Oglaševanje je itq naša slaba vrlina :D
<pitko> veliko ljudi neve da obstajamo :D
<CrazyLemon> no Å¡efica je sam za prevajanje :D
<pitko> kaj pa drugu?
<pitko> birokracija in podobno :D
<sasa84> o pitko
<sasa84> se bova mogla mal poment
<dz0ny_> to se je pa CrazyLemon sam okronal zdej
<sasa84> sestank jutr ob 8h zjutri
<CrazyLemon> birokracija je na strani lugosa
<pitko> :(
<pitko> kaj sm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah :)
<pitko> naredu
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> pitko, ni važn...jutr sestank :P
<pitko> guten tag :D
<pitko> se je že začelo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<sasa84> hec...sj morm zadevo še mal prespat... mene so kr potunkal v to, nism se nč javla...nej bo to javno znano :P
<sasa84> ooo, kr OP
<pitko> moraš
<pitko> sklicat
<dz0ny_> ni sam voice
<pitko> tiskovno konferenco
<CrazyLemon> ni op..tok pomembna pa spet nisi :P
<pitko> kaj je to
<pitko> kr neki napol
<pitko> :D
<pitko> meneđerski prevzem
<pitko> :)
 * sasa84 tajkunka
<CrazyLemon> tünka :p
<dz0ny_> Å¡unka?
<pitko> kaj si se hotla poment z mano?
<pitko> povej mal prej lahko tut jutr ob 8 ?
<pitko> ampak to bi lahko mi mal te cdeje potalal ne
<pitko> pač
<pitko> karkoli
<pitko> al dvdje al usbeje
<dz0ny_> dokler (   to  ) se ni drustvo al pa zavod sem se tle
<dz0ny_> pol sem pa off
<dz0ny_> ln
<pitko> zakva to?
<dz0ny_> the cake is a lie
<dz0ny_> birokracija je slaba stvar
<pitko> vsa birokracija je salba?
<pitko> se da brez birokracije?
<dz0ny_> ja
<pitko> ;) pa dobr :D pa nč bla je ideja to je to :D
<pitko> saša pol ti pregleduješ nize?
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno
<CrazyLemon> lahk imaš slab dan..in ga js pregledam :)
<CrazyLemon> vsak ki je v quality control al kaj je že tista skupina ti lahk pregleda ter potrdi niz
<pitko> oo dubu sm odgovor
<dz0ny_> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Design_Patterns << pitko
<Pepelka> Design Patterns - HackerspaceWiki
<pitko> ja nism vedu pač
<dz0ny_> tud ce bos kdaj kako skupino vodil
<dz0ny_> zanimivonbranje
<pitko> CrazyLemon dozdaj je vse moje nize andrej pogledu
<pitko> vseh 5k
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitko no vseh ni.. vem da sm ti js tudi nekaj pregledal ..zelo malo ampak sem :D
<pitko> pred mojo pavzo?
<pitko> ja
<pitko> zdej k me ni blo
<pitko> eno leto skor
<pitko> sm začel  z nula karme
<pitko> mism dz0ny nikjer ne piše da moro bit
<pitko> neka organizacija
<pitko> karkoli
<pitko> pozna nas lugus poznajo nas na kiberpipi poznajo tut na slotechu
<pitko> kje je problem?
<pitko> :D
<andrej> pitko, so you translate English to Slovene for Ubuntu?
<pitko> yes
<pitko> Mitja
<pitko> I am :)
<andrej> I see ... And do you use formal Slovene or dialect? :)
<pitko> formal
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<pitko> :D
<pitko> i have bit problem with dialect but i tray to not use our dialect dolenjski launguage :D
<andrej> so you'd write "zdaj" instead of "zdej" when translating?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> yes
<andrej> Good ;}
<pitko> are you translating ubuntu in slovene?
<andrej> I think I really pick up the most Slvoene here from trying to distinguish between dialect and formal ;D
<andrej> Me? No
<CrazyLemon> its mostly dialect here
<pitko> :)
<andrej> I don't speak it well enough, and my written Slovene is totally atrocious
<andrej> I left the country before school age, so I make stuff up as I go
<pitko> you are from? if isnt secret
<andrej> Maribor
<andrej> Od leta 0 do 4 sem zivel na Ulici Pariske Komune :)
<pitko> oo Maribor have nice dialect language :D
<andrej> They do :)
<pitko> :)
<andrej> Lots of Austrian words chucked in
<pitko> but you understand slovenian?
<pitko> kva se je zdej saša kr ustrašla
<pitko> pa je Å¡la?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> dz0ny pa misleš da taka logika k je tle predstavla res štima? povsod
<pitko> CrazyLemon kako je portana ta poimovnik na stran?
<pitko> direkt html?
<CrazyLemon> pitko preprosto..copy ter paste
<pitko> :)
<pitko> ni zmeri to tako preprosto
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<pitko> iskanje manjka
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> nope..
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + f
<CrazyLemon> "niz"
<pitko> to zdej uporabljam
<pitko> :D
<pitko> skos
<CrazyLemon> to si tudi prej
<CrazyLemon> ker na lugosovi strani ni bilo iskanja po pojmovniku
<pitko> vem
<pitko> mislm k res misleš da sm za vsako stvar skorlov čez celo tabelo pa isku :D
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, wiki je spet dostopen
<CrazyLemon> no way :)
<CrazyLemon> u madona.. neki hitro se vse skupaj odpira
<andrej> pitko: that's not Slovene ;d
<pitko> :D
<pitko> uu
<andrej> Razumem pa vec kod govorim
<CrazyLemon> kot*
<andrej> hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrej> I visited Bled and Maribor for a week in 2008, and by the end of it most people understood me reasonably well ;D
<pitko> lynxlynxlynx kaj je bla taka napaka
<andrej> Not that my vocab has much to offer
<pitko> da je blo fuč tok cajt
<pitko> nice :)
<andrej> I'm better in English and German
<pitko> I hate german -.-
<andrej> cajt = cas?
<pitko> da
<pitko> čas
<pitko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ma sej je idiot vse povedal
<andrej> So why you're using German words if you hate the Language?
<andrej> cajt == Zeit
<andrej> German for time
<andrej> :P
<pitko> i know
<pitko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> višjenivojsko pa ma prav dz0ny z birokracijo
<pitko> andrej i use lot of sleng words becasue i am joung :D
<andrej> Nasa spraha je rajn, nima nic fremtnih ausdrukov
<pitko> soory young
<andrej> Heh
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> pitko, tkole je... če kšno besedo ne veš, vpraš dražena :P
<pitko> aha
<pitko> nega ne
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k se tok dobr razmema
<andrej> lol
<pitko> :)
<pitko> njega *
<pitko> CrazyLemon zdej moraš sking to tabelo
<pitko> k je spet na lugusu dostopna
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sasa84 kakšen je načrt za prihodnost?
<sasa84> pitko, ti kr prevajej dalje ;)
<pitko> aa to je moto prevajaj dalje in ne sprašuj nič :D
<andrej> heh ... the thought kind of boggles the mind ;D
<pitko> :)
<pitko> bo kaka zabava?
<pitko> :D
<andrej> I wonder whether anyone started an Ebonic translation of Ubuntu yet, or one for Kiwi slang :D
<CrazyLemon> there's one for klingon.. enough said :)
<andrej> LULZ
<pitko> :D
<pitko> klingon resno?
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu klingon
<Pepelka> tlhIngbuntu: Ubuntu Klingon Edition « Wizage http://www.wizage.net/tlhingbuntu-ubuntu-klingon-edition/
<CrazyLemon> resno :)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> lol
<pitko> no commnet
<sasa84> pitko, spat! jutr sestank
<sasa84> :P
<pitko> kaj resno?
<pitko> k mislm itq ustat
<sasa84> ti kr vstan pa prevajej ;)
<CrazyLemon> šefica se že ne bi hecala!
<pitko> če pridem med top 10 kaj dobim :D
<CrazyLemon> šefica pošlje sliko leve joške
<pitko> zelo neprofisjonalna izjava gospodič :D
<pitko> PA TA LAUNCHPAD SKOS TIME auta
<pitko> nč grem spat
<pitko> adijo
<sasa84> pitko, CrazyLemon je vidu do zdej sam desno
<pitko> aaa
<pitko> uu
<pitko> pol pa kr :D
<pitko> da bom bolši od njega ! ha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hhaah
<sasa84> spat!
<CrazyLemon> sploh si ne znam predstavljat kakšna je leva
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> čist drugačna :P
<sasa84> kaj Å¡ele ta sredna!!!
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
<pitko> hahaha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> vesel sm da mamo lugus sped med nami
<pitko> nč čus jutr ob 8 zbor! :D
<sasa84> nočko pitko
<dz0ny_> tle so pa morske princeske doma
<dz0ny_> jo paste mi ne dela
<dz0ny_> joj
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/vrSnx96.jpg
<CrazyLemon> od tu izvirajo flamingoji :D
<dz0ny_> zdej si me spomnu da moram black swan prebrat
<sasa84> lol
<andrej> sasa84 - Du bist aber lange auf heute ;}
<sasa84> jawohl! ;)
<andrej> How come?  Prevec kave?
<sasa84> bald gehe ich ins bett :)
<sasa84> nein, ich hatte etwas zu tun :)
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> Ich werde Dich nicht draengen mehr herauszugeben ;}
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> es war nichts so besonderes :)
<andrej> Und wie geht es Dir sonst so?  Was macht das Studium? :)
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> a loh clovk se kej bl groznga k "kako pa kej faks" vprasa?
<andrej> loh?
<idioterna> sprechst du slowenisch?
<andrej> slabse kot Anglesko in Nemsko
<idioterna> schon gut, ich glaube das war ljubljanisch
<idioterna> oder so etwas
<andrej> exposure to Slovene: age 0-4, To German: 4-36; English 7 till now
<idioterna> ich sagte es ist eine schreckliche frage
<idioterna> ich meine "was macht das studium" :)
<andrej> Heh.  Inwiefern ist die Frage schrecklich?
<sasa84> andrej, mein studium ist ok. habe meine disposition für dissertation vorgelegt
<idioterna> my german isn't good enough for this debate
<andrej> Switch to English ... or we could challenge google translate and you go for gold in Slovene ;D
<sasa84> haha, noooo, nooo google translate :)
<idioterna> my friend visited his father once and was really jolly and smiling and being generally cocky
<andrej> sasa84 : Klasse!  Du gehst ja auf einmal in Riesenschritten voran! :)
<sasa84> ich hoffe so :)
<idioterna> and his father just said "well since you're so happy, how's your study going along"
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> and his face weng :D -> :| -> :\ -> :(
<andrej> idioterna - LOL ...
<idioterna> in like 3 seconds
<sasa84> idioterna, hahaha :D
<idioterna> went.
<andrej> I take he didn't dedicate quite as much time/effort to the studies as his dad would have liked? :)
<idioterna> i don't think his dad cared all that much about it
<andrej> Hmmm
<idioterna> it's complicated, but it's not bad in any way
<sasa84> going to bed
<sasa84> good night folks ;)
<idioterna> ok
<andrej> meh ... I hate it when work interferes with chatting ;D
<idioterna> you think you've seen everything
<andrej> Lahko noc
<idioterna> but you didnt
<idioterna> http://www.dlsite.com/eng/work/=/product_id/RE091090.html
<Pepelka> Hatoful Boyfriend -Hatoful complete edition- [MIST[PSI]PRESS] | DLsite English
<Pepelka> »The full version of the world's greatest pigeon dating visual novel, in English.«
<idioterna> good night andrej
<andrej> idioterna ... I'm not going to bed, it's not even lunchtime yet :)
<andrej> That was a belated goodnight for sasa
<idioterna> oh hmm
<idioterna> you're in australia?
<CrazyLemon> kiwi land
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> it's like 7am in NZ isn't it?
<andrej> Not quite
<andrej> 11:19am
<idioterna> oh
<andrej> Almost feeding time ... I'm ravenous
<idioterna> cool, where are you in NZ?
<andrej> hungry = lacen ... what is ravenous in Slovene?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sestradan
<idioterna> but that's literally starving
<andrej> I'm in Wellington
<andrej> Thanks
<idioterna> cool
<andrej> Nice little city
<idioterna> it's about the size of ljubljana
<andrej> Love it - wouldn't want to live anywhere else. It's so compact, yet full of options in terms of culture, food and recreation
<andrej> How many inhabitants does Ljubljana have these days?
<idioterna> we have that, too, but very different :)
<idioterna> about 300k
<idioterna> we have a lot of stuff going on but it's mostly europeanized beyond recognition
<andrej> Wellington region is about 460K; the city itself is about 150K, which makes it nice and gives it a light-weight feel :)
<idioterna> yeah it's about the same here
<idioterna> municipal area is with suburbs that are really boring
<andrej> I only know Ljubljana from passing through :)
<idioterna> the center is much smaller and kind of picturesque
<andrej> even the commuter burbs here look bearable; the landscape doesn't offer itself to large concrete blocks, you commonly have single homes, and few town-houses.
<andrej> I live ~ 5Km from the CBD
<andrej> Actually
<andrej> more like 4
<andrej> It's a 5K walk to my work
<idioterna> yeah
<andrej> which is on the northern bound of the CBD
<idioterna> i have a 10km commute to work from the hills to the east to the city centre
<idioterna> but i usually take a shortcut and do 30km
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> not exactly my idea of a "shortcut"
<andrej> I take a 6 to 11k detour when I run to work three times a week :D
<idioterna> cool
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<idioterna> this is the hill i usually climb before work
<andrej> So you're tackling the "shortcut" on the bike, then :)
<idioterna> ye
<andrej> I don't have any photos to show from my runs :/
<idioterna> ooh don't get me started
<idioterna> i have videos :)
<andrej> lol
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZSJ1qKdadE
<Pepelka> Ljubljana - Semič - Ljubljana - YouTube
<idioterna> my latest
<Pepelka> »Lunch ride on a nice day.«
<idioterna> otherwise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br1SkwZnCXQ is for fun and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU is a collage of my commutes through town
<Pepelka> Climbing in the Sun - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/52118349«
<andrej> heh
<andrej> I'll have to dig these out my logs when I get home
<andrej> Can't really start watching videos here :D
<andrej> sometimes I run over Mt Vic http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bb/Wellington-FromTopOfMountVictoria.jpg
<idioterna> it looks great
<andrej> Sometimes over Tinakori Hill http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitaltrails/105184196/ ... the peek in the background (just past the harbour) is Mt Victoria, the other hill I tackle when running ...
<Pepelka> Wellington from Tinakori Hill | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<Pepelka> »The view from Tinakori Hill: Thorndon in foreground, then CBD high rises, followed by Lambton Harbour, Oriental Parade on the other side of the harbour, houses on the side of Mount Victoria, and the Rimutaka Ranges in the far distance. The main earthquake fault-line follows the road running left to right in the immediate foreground - a 7 to 8 magnitude quake is quite possible. Tinakori hill uplifts steeply from the edge of the fault. Exotic pine tr
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-18
<andrej> Can't find decent shots from or off Mt Albert, the third hill (the lowest of the three, but makes for the longest run, 16.7k)
<idioterna> do you ever run barefoot?
<andrej> I run in fivefingers
<andrej> too much broken glas
<idioterna> i used to run barefoot
<idioterna> but the dog got too old and i stopped
<idioterna> now we just walk
<andrej> every time I ran in bare feet here I ended up with cut feet or shards of stuck in them
<andrej> glass
<andrej> meh
<idioterna> yeah i never did it in town
<idioterna> just trails from here into the hills
<andrej> Nice
<andrej> fivefingers are a good enough approximation :)
<idioterna> yeah or any flat bottom sneakers i guess
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP8TnEkXMOY
<Pepelka> bos - YouTube
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> bos means barefoot
<andrej> Yup - I remember that
<andrej> tecem bosonog :)
<andrej> what does your nick mean?
<idioterna> "idiots"
<idioterna> in swedish
<andrej> Heh
<idioterna> it's also a title of a danish movie
<andrej> you're polyglot :)
<idioterna> i used to travel a lot
<idioterna> before i got kids
<andrej> heh
<andrej> koliko si star? :)
<idioterna> 33
<andrej> mladic! :)
<idioterna> yeah
<andrej> Right ... time for me lunch time walk - it's sunny today :}
<andrej> me=my
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> good luck
<andrej> Hvala ;)
<andrej> srecno as in "srecno pot"?
<idioterna> just in general :)
<idioterna> yeah i should say godspeed :)
<andrej> heh
<andrej> I'm not fast, I'm afraid, but persistent ;D
<miha> dz0ny_: kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40694/#p40694
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Re: Ubuntu sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40695/#p40695
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40696/#p40696
<sasa84_> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> si pa zgodn!
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/10316456/Sober-up-in-drunk-tank-and-pay-400-to-leave.html
<Pepelka> Sober up in drunk tank and pay £400 to leave - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »Drunks causing a nuisance in towns and cities will be held overnight in privately run &ldquo;drunk tanks&rdquo; and charged up to &pound;400, under police leaders&rsquo; proposals.«
<miha> jutro sasa84
<slax0r> ma nisi ni ti picko tako losa :D
<sasa84> jutro miha
<slax0r> er...morning
<miha> slax0r: lol
<slax0r> ma spomnila me je na un vic :P
<sasa84> slax0r, ? :)
<sasa84> miha, drunk tanks niti ni tko napačn :P
<miha> sasa84: kak to zgleda? :)
<sasa84> pojma nimam.. ampak nekam te zaprejo in gledajo nate, da ne gagneš zarad alkota...pol pa jim na konc plačaš :P
<miha> luksuzna storitev :)
<dz0ny_> kdo je pa pika?
<dz0ny_> pitko with typo?
<miha> anchy clon?
<miha> :p
<miha> !g there are no women on internets
<Pepelka> There Are No Girls On The Internet | Know Your Meme http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/there-are-no-girls-on-the-internet
<dz0ny_> hm ena druga ki ima žblj psevdonimov
<dz0ny_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BUb4gHkIQAAE4mx.png:large lol
<miha> 99 little bugs in the code
<miha> 99 little bugs in the code
<miha> Take one down, patch it around
<miha> 117 little bugs in the code
<miha> (kopirano od win8)
<dz0ny_> Congrats on becoming a Dropbox Guru! We've awarded you 23 GB of bonus space for the next 24 months. You now have 34.22 GB on Dropbox.
<dz0ny_> yay
<miha> s čim si si pa to zaslužu?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ...
<sasa84> can i be ur friend?
<dz0ny_> miha hint xda patched dropbox
<miha> kul
<miha> !g  xda patched dropbox
<Pepelka> [ROM]Official 4.1.B.0.587+ Deodex patch[ROOTED][mediafire,box ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1838052
<zdobersek> (12:36:34) dz0ny_: Congrats on becoming a Dropbox Guru! We've awarded you 23 GB of bonus space for the next 24 months. You now have 34.22 GB on Dropbox.
<zdobersek> DOWN WITH THE 1%
<idioterna> http://www.funsted.com/pdata/t/l-3842.jpg
<dz0ny_> hm a vam neti kaj nagajajo
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny_> google images je brez slik :)
<zdobersek> nope, got dogs.
<dz0ny_> http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/68524084/Selah+Sue+PNG.png
<dz0ny_> .stran last.fm
<breza1> last.fm(null) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny_> uf
<dz0ny_> a so ukinl down: ~11 hours 44 mins
<CrazyLemon> za vse ki boste dobili bonus na dropbox prek patchev.. zgubili boste bonus v nekaj dneh :)
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php?topic=23050.msg53248#msg53248
<Pepelka> NSA Spy Community Architecture 2011
<Pepelka> »NSA Spy Community Architecture 2011«
<anny> dan
<breza1> Hej anny, lepo te je videti!
<anny> kok je ta breza en cukr!
<idioterna> skrob pa dekstroza
<anny> same redilne stvari
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a silikati redijo?
<idioterna> zgleda da bl ne
<idioterna> niti prov zlo tasty ne zgledajo
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nesosilicates_exhibit,_Museum_of_Geology,_South_Dakota.jpg
<Pepelka> File:Nesosilicates exhibit, Museum of Geology, South Dakota.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> pomoje rabs kr kaloricne omakce da to spravs dol
<yang> GNU turns thirty in less than two weeks! Wherever you live, we hope you'll join us for our big anniversary celebration and hackathon on September 28 - 29.
<yang> http://www.gnu.org/gnu30/gnu30.html
<Pepelka> GNU 30th anniversary - GNU Project -Free Software Foundation
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php?topic=23053.msg53251#msg53251 "His job was to do what he did. He wasn't a ghost. He wasn't that clever. He did his job. He was observed [moving documents], but it was his job."
<Pepelka> Officials: Edward Snowden's Leaks Were Masked By Job Duties
<Pepelka> »Officials: Edward Snowden's Leaks Were Masked By Job Duties«
<CrazyLemon> Brskalnik, s katerim poskušate prevzeti digitalno potrdilo SIGEN-CA, ne podpira prevzema digitalnih potrdil.
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<miha> CrazyLemon: dela samo z IE.
<CrazyLemon> miha pa FF
<miha> s FF izpred 10 let ja
<miha> s trenutnim ne
<CrazyLemon> miha lepo te prosim no.. si probal s trenutnim?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: maš kak vinograd v bližini
<dz0ny_> http://distilleryimage4.ak.instagram.com/6cfca9b41d4a11e39d3822000a1f90e8_7.jpg
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> ubuntu vino :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kar nekaj jih je.. :D
<CrazyLemon> !g agraria
<Pepelka> Agraria Koper http://about.kz-agraria.si/
<miha> CrazyLemon: sem probal, pa ni delal
<miha> CrazyLemon: mam IE v virtualbox :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to res ne dela mislim da moraš met ff 3.5
<dz0ny_> pač zelo staro zadevo
<dz0ny_> dela pa če pofejkaš user agneta
<dz0ny_> vspovsod
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> vsepovsod
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/luda-planeta/57028-zeludac-mu-sam-pretvarao-hranu-u-pivo.html
<Pepelka> Kakav (ne)sretnik - Želudac mu sam pretvarao hranu u pivo! - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Zahvaljujući tome što su mu se u crijeva nastanile gljivice, odnosno pivski kvasac, muškarac se nehotice opijao jer bi škrob koju je unosio u sebe fermentirala u etanol.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js sm ga pravkar prevzel z FF 24.0
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: hm mogoče so posodobili
<dz0ny_> sem 90% da mi ni htelo z chrome pa ff (latest) na ie pa je
<CrazyLemon> z chrome tudi meni ni hotlo.. izpiše <CrazyLemon> Brskalnik, s katerim poskušate prevzeti digitalno potrdilo SIGEN-CA, ne podpira prevzema digitalnih potrdil.
<CrazyLemon> ff pa gre..
<dz0ny_> ja idioti so
<dz0ny_> ceprav oba znata
<dz0ny_> tud 4k bitno zaščito znata uvozit
<CrazyLemon> no 4k ne ponujajo..sam 2k
<CrazyLemon> neumnost je tudi da sploh nimajo spletne strani za preizkus certifikata
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1240549_617732121602790_1912434185_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> o lej smo že terorista: Slovenec na bratislavskem letališču ni imel bombe. Šlo je za lažni preplah.
<dz0ny_> http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/1320/1379510434-a34cdf18edb5018f307beeb3f1eaad22.jpg
<dz0ny_> ^^ paše zraven
<CrazyLemon> http://distilleryimage8.ak.instagram.com/a422136e206211e3ab6822000a1f96e8_7.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pica recesija :D
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> hm kako se že temu reče
<dz0ny_> ocvirkovka
<dz0ny_> http://allthingsd.com/20130917/android-open-source-tech-lead-heads-to-yahoo/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker
<Pepelka> Android Open Source Tech Lead Heads to Yahoo - Mike Isaac - Mobile - AllThingsD
<Pepelka> »Another mobile hire for Yahoo under Marissa Mayer.«
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BU19RDaM0I&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Simon McCoy shows off latest must have gadget for BBC newsreaders - YouTube
<Pepelka> »BBC news presenter Simon McCoy left viewers baffled today when he presented a report while carrying a stack of photocopier paper - after mistaking it for an ...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: prosjaca?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Map Keyboard/Mouse Input To Your Gamepad With AntiMicro  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Oggnbu8kWGo/map-keyboardmouse-input-to-your-gamepad.html
<anny> kuga delajo ti Å¡panci...ccc!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/18/cyanogen-is-now-a-company/
<Pepelka> Cyanogen is now a company, aims to be third major mobile ecosystem
<Pepelka> »CyanogenMod has grown unusually quickly in the past several months, polishing its custom Android firmware and introducing new services. We now know why«
<dz0ny_> http://guru8.net/2013/09/cyanogen-gets-7m-funding-aims-at-building-a-better-version-of-android/
<Pepelka> Cyanogen gets M funding, aims at building a better version of Android! - GURU8
<Pepelka> »Remember the company that makes the alternative rom for your android phone called, Cyanogen? Probably yes. The software company that started as a personal venture to create an alternative ROM for android phones has today announced that it has raised 7 million dollars from Benchmark Capital and Redpoint Ventures. Cyanogen Mod has more than 8…«
<andrej> idioterna - some of your clips are broken :) ... they will make like they're caching for 10-15 seconds, and then skip to the end
<msev> dz0ny, baje so ene težave z matično v temu netbooku, tko da tut zamenjava notranje nebi delala
<msev> moram najdt enga ustreznga zunanjega
<zdobersek> on cyanogen lead je zapustu samsung, ja?
<idioterna> andrej: i'd blame youtube if i were you :)
<andrej> Heh
<idioterna> they all work for me, but sometimes not
<idioterna> i don't know what the issue is
<dz0ny> jesus mail mi bo pregoru https://twitter.com/acer_chile/status/380149290108452864
<Pepelka> Twitter / acer_chile: Convierte tu #computador en ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> revcek
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> msev: menji laptop
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BUeB3wUCYAAraiY.jpg
<idioterna> http://de2.eu.apcdn.com/full/108240.png
<dz0ny> mja jaz tud ne ce pa z modro pobarvajo besedilo pa font 16 ffs
<dz0ny> leave it alone
<zdobbie> NSFW ^
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<idioterna> a franci vse nabuta
<idioterna> nase
<dz0ny> !g gomer pyle
<Pepelka> Gomer Pyle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gomer_Pyle
<dz0ny> afkors
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/intel-the-year-of-the-linux-desktop-is-here-7000020849/
<Pepelka> Intel: The year of the Linux desktop is here | ZDNet
<Pepelka> »Intel CTO Dirk Hohndel sees Linux as the leading end-user operating systems - thanks to smartphones, tablets, as well as the rise of Chromebooks.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie je ja
<CrazyLemon> (zapustu samsung)
<zdobbie> sem mislu, ce bi samsung nameravu na cyanogenmod preklopt
<CrazyLemon> preveč se ukvarjajo s touchwizom
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj se nisi executif v Samsungu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i have no freakin idea
<zdobbie> .yt system of a down mr jack
<breza1> System OF A Down - Mr Jack(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUruXmq_Kc ♥5,888 ▶1,735,383
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie igraš doto? :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zdle se kosarko gledam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ??
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je narobe da gledaš košarko???
<dz0ny> [rtvslo] -5 pred zadnjo četrtino.
<CrazyLemon> a si v redu? tako duševno kot telesno?
<zdobbie> ??
<dz0ny> zgubil... bodo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny  -7 je
<CrazyLemon> in ja..nimajo Å¡ans proti parkerju
<CrazyLemon> dragič je nadležen
<zdobbie> kter?
<CrazyLemon> ta ki se dela da igra sam
<zdobbie> a ne igra za Slovenijo?
<CrazyLemon> igra ja
<CrazyLemon> zato pa pravim da je nadležen
<msev> škoda da ni blo kj joksimoviča not
<msev> mogoč bi pa njemu šlo pa ga ni niti sprobou
<CrazyLemon> joksimovic je igral
<msev> ja nakonc
<msev> čist mal
<msev> sm mislu tko več minutaže
<msev> gogi se je preveč silu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<msev> ma sj so bli dobre
<msev> dobri*
<msev> načeloma
<CrazyLemon> silu se je da si zrihta še kak miljonček ob podaljšanju pogodbe :)
<msev> zj bo pou miljončka u minusu
<msev> ;:D
<dz0ny> A kdo uporablja od breze news ticker?
<CrazyLemon> http://cyngn.com/
<Pepelka> Cyanogen Inc. - Team
<CrazyLemon> not me
<dz0ny> Mors bit v ZDA če hočeš za njih delat
<pitko> večer
<andrej> Love it - wouldn't want to live anywhere else. It's so compact, yet full of options in terms of culture, food and recreation
<andrej> meh
<pitko> :)
<pitko> we lose
<pitko> -.-
<andrej> the perils of sloppy focus models
<andrej> kaj pa si zgubil?
<pitko> i watch basketball :)
<andrej> ah well ... everyone has their foibles :)
<pitko> we slovenian lose in quter finals against french
<andrej> aha
<pitko> :/
<andrej> a bicycle in Beijing got stolen
<pitko> you now how it is when maribor play in fotball :) viole
<pitko> *football
<andrej> heh
<andrej> I don't watch or folow any sports
<andrej> :)
<pitko> i think you are not the only one in this chat room :)
<pitko> who dont folow any sports
<andrej> I'd rather go for a walk or run than to watch others ... it bores me
<pitko> hm mybe in some pub with cold beer and pizza :) ?
<pitko> or home
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> Still unappealing ... happy to go for food/beer, but why ruin it with a telly?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> then what do you do ? you go to work? school?
<andrej> Work ... tad too old for school :D
<pitko> ok i must ask then i am the youngest in this chat room :D
<andrej> bom 50 naslednje leto
<pitko> :D
<pitko> i coudl be my dead :)
<pitko> i am 19
<andrej> LOL
<andrej> I think you meant to say:"You could be my dad"
<pitko> ye
<pitko> :D
<pitko> my english is bad -.-
<pitko> i understand very good but my writing skills ... :)
<pitko> dz0ny zanimivo tisto k si poslov
<CrazyLemon> i still cant believe that you are a translator :>
<pitko> :)
<pitko> to je spirit res
<pitko> drazen
<pitko> spodbuda
<pitko> :D
<pitko> lahk neham
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitko spomni se kar sem ti reku glede novic.. veš kaj me boli če ti nehaš ali ne :)
<pitko> vem
<pitko> sej mene tut kaj ti govoriš
<pitko> sam jaz zadržim kometar zase
<pitko> lahko ga tut ti
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le :)
<pitko> zato k je še kdo v tem ircu k havala bogu ne razmišla tako k ti
<pitko> sej men je čist usen če je sam ena novica na strani al pa če jo ukinete še bol
<yang> http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/project_syndicate/2013/09/mark_zuckerberg_the_facebook_founder_has_a_plan_to_bring_the_internet_to.html
<Pepelka> Mark Zuckerberg: The Facebook founder has a plan to bring the Internet to the poor. - Slate Magazine
<Pepelka> »Fifty years ago, Martin Luther King dreamed of an America that would one day deliver on its promise of equality for all of its citizens, black as well as white. Today, Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg has a dream, too: he wants to provide Internet access to the world’s 5 billion...«
<yang> http://internet.org/
<Pepelka> Internet.org
<Pepelka> »Internet.org – Every one of us. Everywhere. Connected.«
<dz0ny> ja not for free
 * andrej barfs 
<dz0ny> also color palete of page is nice
<dz0ny> nyan cat like
<dz0ny> pa nokie ki je ni vec se tam neki ves
<andrej> heh
<dz0ny> neresni
<dz0ny> nc ln
<dz0ny> se eninneresni
<dz0ny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125942/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> so se odlocil da bodo preimenovql funkcije
<dz0ny> od linusa fantje
<dz0ny> itak porem nic ne dela
<dz0ny> pol so rekel dejmo nacin kako se izvozi fs spremenit
<dz0ny> ne dela nic x2
<dz0ny> aja oss driver je pa omejen na 1mbps
<dz0ny> svasta
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-19
<zdobersek> dan
<breza1> Zdravo, zdobersek
<dz0ny> Jutro
<breza1> Dobro jutro, dz0ny
<dz0ny> Zgodnji danes :-)
<zdobersek> Mhm
<miha> jutro
<breza1> Dobro jutro, miha
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15°C @19.09.2013 9:00 CEST.
<breza1> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: vzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<breza1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza1> Mestna Občina Celje: 9.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:42:50, Sončni zahod: 19:02:05
<dz0ny> dez
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza1> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 13.5°C @19.09.2013 9:00 CEST.
<breza1> Vlažnost: 88% Veter: jugovzhodnik 0.3 m/s
<breza1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza1> Cerkno: 11.87°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:47:59, Sončni zahod: 19:07:10
<dz0ny> miha: http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/09/the-many-flaws-of-dualecdrbg.html
<Seniorita> A Few Thoughts on Cryptographic Engineering: The Many Flaws of Dual_EC_DRBG
<dz0ny> you have been bonged http://forums.divx.com/divx/topics/bing_search_page_appears_when_opening_a_new_tab_window_on_firefox_macos
<Seniorita> How to remove the Bing Search by Conduit from Mac?
<miha> dz0ny: sad
<miha> dz0ny: zoprn je vse skupaj, ker ko začneš razmišljat o random generatorjih, ugotoviš, da je vse zelo nesigurno. brez dobrega randoma pa nč nima smisla.
<miha> dz0ny: jst pa ugotavljam še vedn zakaj mi včas kak thread od Seniorita crkne
<miha> pa je vse v try {} catch (Exception e) { }
<miha> zdj probal še http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/j-jtp0924/#4 če bo kej boljš
<Seniorita> Java theory and practice: Hey, where'd my thread go?
<Seniorita> »If you're not careful, threads can disappear from server applications without a (stack) trace. In this article, threading expert Brian Goetz offers some techniques for both prevention and detection of threads going AWOL.«
<dz0ny> gc požre handle?
<miha> ne vem
<miha> gc živih threadov ne bi smel požret?
<miha> če bi pa zmanjkal heapa, bi se moral pa vse usut, ne sam en thread? al morda ne?
<dz0ny> če je exception nekje..., samo na hitro sem pogledal članek
<miha> ja
<miha> zdj probal ThreadGroup, da zaznam exception
<miha> pa restartam thread
<miha> se pa to dokaj redko zgodi, tak da težko testiram
<dz0ny> mja, kaj pa crkne?
<dz0ny> http?
<dz0ny> kaj ti dela tisti thread?
<miha> http/https potegne rss, parsa, pogleda če je kej novga
<dz0ny> hm kakšen socket timeout bi lahko bil
<miha> ja če je timeout je vse ok. če ga ni pa ...
<miha> btw Error at feed: bug The element type "link" must be terminated by the matching end-tag "</link>".
<idioterna> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/scientists-aim-to-put-state-of-canadian-research-in-the-public-spotlight-with-demonstrations/article14332546/
<idioterna> kdo bo to pr ns organiziru?
<dz0ny> heh ja rss je broken on so many leves
<Seniorita> Scientists push campaign for evidence-based decision making from government - The Globe and Mail
<Seniorita> »Organizers of ‘Stand up for Science’ staged in 16 cities from Halifax to Vancouver and as far north as Yellowknife«
<dz0ny> idioterna: ko fdv zaprejo, prej ne
<miha> dz0ny: +1
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> a pol morjo tut fri zapret
<idioterna> ker tam uci kononenko?
<idioterna> al mamo dvojne standarde spet
<idioterna> also kaj ma sploh to zveze s fdv?
<idioterna> sej to je poziv vladi, ne univerzi
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8347588/Stop-dr%C5%BEavnemu-razpisu-za-telefonijo/
<Seniorita> Stop državnemu razpisu za telefonijo - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<dz0ny> Ja kritični del ljudi ki bodo nekoč (upajmo) bili na vladnih položajih se izobražuje na FDV.
<dz0ny> tej vladi lahko predlagaš karkoli, pa te bodo ignorirali. Trenutno upoštevajo samo trojko
<dz0ny> hrvati so kr prav naredili ko so pokazli sredinec EU
<dz0ny> no sej zdej so jih pa že kaznovali :p
<miha> sm že hotel napisat, da bi rabili "inženirske kvote" namest "ženskih".. pa se spomnim da precednica vlade "tekstilna inženirka"
<miha> :D
<miha> damn
<dz0ny> mislim jasno mi je da je slovenija mlada "demokracija", da ljudje hočejo nove "obraze"
<miha> dz0ny: niso prav naredili
<miha> dz0ny: cela hrvaška bo zdaj najebala, da se bo par starih udbovcev rešilo aresta.
<dz0ny> miha zamrznili so jim Å¡engen
<dz0ny> za ljudi se ne bo sprmenilo nič
<miha> kaj da ne, dokler nisi v Å¡engnu nisi zares v eu
<miha> to ljudje poleg evra najbolj občutijo
<dz0ny> lokalno govorim, od kar so v eu delavci iz hrvaške niso nič na lsabšem
<dz0ny> slabšem*
<dz0ny> zdej majo celo avtobus, ki jih pelje skoraj do trsta
<dz0ny> cez mejo ni kotrole
<dz0ny> folk kupuje les za kurjavo v slo
<dz0ny> prej ej bilo to težko (birokracija)
<dz0ny> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/09/19/0227238/linus-torvalds-admits-hes-been-asked-to-insert-backdoor-into-linux
<Seniorita> Linus Torvalds Admits He's Been Asked To Insert Backdoor Into Linux - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »darthcamaro writes "At the Linuxcon conference in New Orleans today, Linus Torvalds joined fellow kernel developers in answering a barrage of questions about Linux development. One question he was asked was whether a government agency had ever asked about inserting a back-door into Linux. Torvalds r...«
<idioterna> dz0ny: to je nonsense
<idioterna> dz0ny: FDV ni tisto, zaradi cesar vlada ignorira tvoje predloge.
<idioterna> edino kar je drugacno je kolicina psevdoznanosti
<dz0ny> ja sedaj, sej pravim da na zdajšnje ne moreš več vplivat
<dz0ny> they are lost, v bistvu so bl zanimivi kot komedijanti
<dz0ny> pa kakšna drama bi bla tudi ok
<dz0ny> ti lahko vplivaš samo na generacijo ki prihaja, da bo sprejemala ali pa se vsaj znala kulturno pogovorit na temo, ki jo boš pač predlagal
<dz0ny> zdej se pa cokck blockajo med parlamentom pa državnim svetom
<idioterna> a ti bi kr udbovce zapiral
<idioterna> what are you, some kind of terrorist?
<dz0ny> kje si sedaj udbovce našel?
<slax0r> morning
<dz0ny> 2. vecina teh ki sos edaj v politiki izhaja iz lokalnih svetov in niti pod razno nima pošlihtano vse med sabo
<dz0ny> in potem namesto da bi bila tema o tem kar razpravljajo, se kregajo kdo je večja baraba :)
<dz0ny> neresni so :)
<dz0ny> bt pa to v parlamentu še ni toliko vidno, tam se malo zadržijo
<dz0ny> na sejah odborov pa na polno
<slax0r> dz0ny: ko si ravno v politiki...nekaj casa nazaj se je govorilo da bi naj celotna uprava presedlala na OSS, se je z tem potem kaj zgodilo, ali je zamrlo vse pri govoricah?
<dz0ny> Ne vem
<dz0ny> Mislim da so pirati nekaj mel
<dz0ny> Sem so se potem kregal o pedofiliji z drugimi namesto da bi bila tema foss
<dz0ny> Za moje pojme v slo ni kritične mase ki bi lahko to predstavila javnosti
<slax0r> nja...skoda, po eni strani
<dz0ny> Å e njo ja nimamo na to temo
<dz0ny> Ngo
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/hollywood/charlie-sheen-je-po-30-letih-koncal-srednjo-solo
<Seniorita> Charlie Sheen je po 30 letih končal srednjo šolo | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Zloglasni igralec je v šovu Jaya Lena prejel srednješolsko diplomo.«
<dz0ny> hm pirati so zadnjo novico objavili 28 maja
<dz0ny> čist neresni
<dz0ny> Moje mnenje je da je ta (#ubuntu-si) skupnost edina, ki se kaj resno ukvarja z foss.
<slax0r> glede na to da ze cca. 4-5 let cakam na odgovor za clanstvo v lugos bi se kar strinjal ja :P
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> mogoče bo mozilla v nm kaj več storila. Sam po moje so naredili napako, ker so se zaprli v eno obkrajno mesto
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti tud cakas da te povabjo na kak sestanek a ne ?
<miha> zakaj že? saj so na netu pa avtocesto majo. zakaj bi moral vse bit v udbovski lj?
<slax0r> ^this
<dz0ny> ja lahko so tam, sam tam ni kritične mase again
<slax0r> saj ves zakaj je zadnji S v foss ne?
<CrazyLemon> kdo da me povabi? mozilla?
<slax0r> mislim, kaj predstavlja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lugos
<slax0r> js ne rabim nobenga povabila, sam odgovor da, al pa bejz, mi je dovolj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je bil piknik "pred kratkim" :)
<slax0r> pa mislim da sm celo 2x ze poslal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj si pa poslal? podpisan tist a4 format?
<slax0r> mhm
<yang> kaj bo glasbenikom in filmskim zvezdnikom srednja sola, oni ze imajo svojo kariero
<CrazyLemon> slax0r na tisto ti ne odgovorijo :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. no reply == welcome to the club
<dz0ny> ja samo kot član te morjo vsaj na letno skupščino povabit
<dz0ny> ker se moraš seznanit z delovanjem društva
<CrazyLemon> sej povabijo prek mailing liste
<dz0ny> ok pol :) sam ti ne greš
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny> je isto kot da nisi tam
<dz0ny> zakaj si se potem včlanil?
<CrazyLemon> tko ker ne morem bit član ubuntu-si a da nisem član lugosa.. i presume
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da "spadamo" pod lugos
<dz0ny> kdo je pa vodja sekcije ubuntu-si? :P
<CrazyLemon> noben :)
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/19/data-digital-identity-cullen-hoback
<Seniorita> Our data is our digital identity - and we need to reclaim control | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Director Cullen Hoback's campaigning documentary Terms & Conditions May Apply is a call to digital arms. He explains why now is the time to reclaim control of our digital privacy«
<dz0ny> to da je ubuntu-si je pod lugos je lahko samo mit in legenda
<CrazyLemon> zakaj
<dz0ny> ker nihče ne predstavlja interesov, ki se jih dogovorite na sestanik(hangoutu)
<dz0ny> če vprašaš enega iz lugosa kdo je koordinator prevodov
<dz0ny> ne bo imel pojma
<CrazyLemon> bo vedel da je to (bil) andrej z. :)
<CrazyLemon> ker predsednik lugosa je neki časa bil aktiven prevajalec kde
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird skače iz različice 17 na 24.. to bo še zabavno
<dz0ny> blagajnik ni vedel za andreja :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo je blagajnik?
<dz0ny> my point :)
<CrazyLemon> švoh point.. ne razumem zakaj bi se sedaj morali vsi poznati... oni imajo "svoje delo" mi pa svoje.. dvomim da njih kaj preveč briga ubuntu.. nas pa ne briga njihova birokracija s kero se ukvarjajo
<CrazyLemon> its a perfect marriage
<miha> kako delo pa ima lugos?
<dz0ny> mene tud zanima?
<CrazyLemon> organizirajo piknik enkrat letno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> haha
<miha> lol http://sta.si/vest.php?id=1927796
<Seniorita> STA: Vstajniško gibanje predlaga zakon o pomilostitvi udeležencev ljudskih vstaj
<Seniorita> »Gibanje Vseslovenska ljudska vstaja je danes predsednici vlade, ministroma za notranje zadeve in pravosodja ter vsem poslancem posredovalo pobudo za zakon o pomilostitvi vstajnikov. Z njim želijo doseči, da se ustavijo vsi postopki proti vstajnikom ter odpravijo vse sodne obsodbe in plačilni nalogi, je pojasnil predstavnik gibanja Uroš Lubej.«
<idioterna> men je kr huda ta
<idioterna> so nardil domaco nalogo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon slax0r-ja je zania ali kdo lobira za foss v javni upravi. Sme rekel da ne, ker ni kritične mase ljudi ki bi to hotela početi
<idioterna> zakaj pa bi?
<dz0ny> ubuntu-si se pravaja zako ker je to enim hobi, užitek itd
<idioterna> itak mamo pogodbe z ameriko da vse NSA posiljamo
<idioterna> ce uporabljamo microsoft nam ni treba nc dodatnga nardit
<idioterna> ce ne bi moral pa sele nardit ves ta spying
<dz0ny> lugos ma piknike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no seveda lobira.. agenda lobira :)
<dz0ny> z mozilla bomo Å¡e videli
<dz0ny> agenda je d.o.o, kot tako bolj slabo lahko lobira
<dz0ny> lobirati mislim v pravnem pomenu besede
<dz0ny> ne to da uporablja foss
<slax0r> idioterna: saj se ne posilja iz vsakega pcja posebaj..
<CrazyLemon> ravno kot d.o.o. lahko več lobira..ker ima več sredstev na voljo :)
<CrazyLemon> uu..v TB 24.0 so namest temno modre uporabili svetlo modro barvo za linke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to je kak alpha release
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<dz0ny> jaz še kr čakam na opera mail
<CrazyLemon> js čakam da gre TB na webkit
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tole imaš ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol for real
<dz0ny> ne boš dočakal :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne nimam tega
<CrazyLemon> sploh nimam nobenga repoja za tb :D
<dz0ny> na saucy je 17 latest
<dz0ny> ppa ma pa 24
<slax0r> dz0ny: google: tb 24.0
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6127525/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<idioterna> slax0r: how do you know?
<slax0r> ker ma slovenija cela 2 linka v tujino, en iz lj, in en backup ce prvi pade iz mb in ta dva sta nadzorovana iz trani nsa
<slax0r> strani*
<idioterna> dobr si si to zmislu :)
<CrazyLemon> autocomplete je Å¡e vedno f...ed up v 24.0
<idioterna> arnes ma 2 linka v tujino, ampak to nista ista kokr od telekoma, niti nista ista kot od telemacha k nima samo dveh pa t-2 k ma ista dva k telekom
<slax0r> ce ti tako pravis..
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013091905957367
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Ko med mašo zazveni beseda "orgazem"
<Seniorita> »Nemška duhovnica bo poskušala razbijati cerkvene tabuje o spolnosti«
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php?topic=22781.0
<Seniorita> iSpy: How the NSA Accesses Smartphone Data
<Seniorita> »iSpy: How the NSA Accesses Smartphone Data«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/09/brazilski_hekerji_namesto_nsa_napadli_naso.aspx
<Seniorita> Brazilski hekerji namesto NSA napadli Naso - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Skupina brazilskih hekerjev se je odločila za maščevalno akcijo proti ameriški obveščevalni agenciji NSA zaradi njenih vohunskih aktivnosti v Braziliji.«
<miha> A naredili so 'drobno' napako: ni šlo za spletno stran NSA, ampak stran ameriške vesoljske agencije Nasa.
<miha> lol
<idioterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/61486552902/upgrade-with-zero-downtime
<Seniorita> Upgrade with zero downtime - DevOps Reactions
<Seniorita> »by @essepl«
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/vlada-resno-preucuje-predloge-o-ukinitvi-skodljivih-subvencij/318063
<Seniorita> Vlada resno preučuje predloge o ukinitvi škodljivih subvencij :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Vlada zelo resno preučuje predloge Umanotere o ukinitvi škodljivih subvencij, s katerimi bi v proračunu privarčevala 100 milijonov evrov – je za MMC dejala predstavnica spletne skupnosti Tretji člen ...«
<dz0ny> eden od predlogov je tudi ukinitev financiranja Zapiranje Rudnika Trbovlje-Hrastnik. Pol pa pozabijo, če se neha vzdrževati(14m€ letno), se rudnik pogrezne in z njim Idrija.
<dz0ny> h idrijskega rudnika ne trbovlje hrastnik
<dz0ny> eh
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ooo đonko
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<napsy> dan
<breza1> Zdravo, napsy
<dz0ny> se tole pol pa neham http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/hrvaska-naslednje-leto-brez-predstavnika-na-evroviziji.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Hrvaška naslednje leto brez predstavnika na Evroviziji
<Seniorita> »Izbor za pesem Evrovizije 2014 bo naslednje leto potekal v danski prestolnici København. Hrvaška radiotelevizija se je kot organizator natečaja za izbor hrvaškega predstavnika za pesem Evrovizije odločila, da se ne bodo udeležili evrovizijskega festivala.«
<dz0ny> edino pametno...
<idioterna> ta je kul ja
<idioterna> ce nehajo u trbovlah vrtat se bo idrija pogreznla :)
<idioterna> al pa ce neb zgradil stozic bi aerodrom maribor propadu.
<dz0ny> idioterna: :)
<idioterna> zihr je se ksna ta
<idioterna> "dokler nau avtoceste do metlike tut snega na krvavcu nau"
<dz0ny> nope danes očitno manjka nekaj pozitivnega, na twiterju mi je začel sledit tip ki se ukvarja s crno magijo
<dz0ny> jao
<idioterna> kasna pa je to magija
<idioterna> da je crna
<idioterna> a to od saj al
<CrazyLemon> to je od premoga.. underground magic
<dz0ny> :) zihr od prežganih možganov
<idioterna> se mu skoz uhle vsipajo saje
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/24.0/releasenotes/
<Seniorita> Thunderbird Release Notes
<CrazyLemon> lol
<napsy> ?
<dz0ny> a to z 17na 24 ?
<anny> zakaj lol
<miha> http://www.demotivation.us/google-glass-job-interview-1284091.html
<Seniorita> Google Glass job interview | Demotivation.us
<Seniorita> »Google Glass job interview. Tags: job, interview,google, glass«
<zdobersek> video?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOPWsh-DFUs
<Seniorita> Google Glass: l'entretien d'embauche (Job Interview) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For the english translation, click on the subtitles icon. There are English captions included, just click the button on﻿ the video player to enable them. C'e...«
<miha> zdobersek: hvala
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/nintendo/10320028/Nintendos-Hiroshi-Yamauchi-dies-aged-85.html
<Seniorita> Nintendo's Hiroshi Yamauchi dies aged 85 - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Hiroshi Yamauchi, the man who ran Nintendo for more than 50 years, overseeing the creation of Super Mario, Donkey Kong and Zelda, has died aged 85.«
<dz0ny> http://www.securityfocus.com/news/7388
<Seniorita> Thwarted Linux backdoor hints at smarter hacks
<Seniorita> »A failed attempt to submerge a subtle backdoor in the Linux kernel confirms that sophisticated source code tampering is more than security geek speculation.«
<miha> http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php?topic=23055.msg53253#msg53253 "I would like to tell you about an encryption method invented by Dr. John Nash in the 1950's, which was declassified by the NSA last year"
<Seniorita> NSA Crypto Leak - unbreakable encryption algorithm that the NSA did not realize
<Seniorita> »NSA Crypto Leak - unbreakable encryption algorithm that the NSA did not realize«
<idioterna> o
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> dan
<breza1> Živjo, sasa84
<idioterna> http://www.funsted.com/pdata/t/l-3853.jpg
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t581264
 * sasa84 požgečka miha 
<miha> "Surove školjke niso ravno afrodizijak, ampak če jo vidiš to jest, si lahko ziher, da je pripravljena dat marsikaj v usta." lol
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<idioterna> suni ne mara skoljk
<idioterna> glede marsicesa pa nimam komentarja
<sasa84> looool miha :)
<anny> dan
<breza1> Živjo, anny
 * anny napreduje z WP
<CrazyLemon> napreduješ? torej si ga končno zdownloadala ? :D
 * anny slaps CrazyLemon with a fat trout
<anny> najprej je bilo potrebno nastaviti username in geslo v myAdmin
<anny> kar itak ni noben povedal!
<CrazyLemon> če bi lepo normalno namestila phpmyadmin prek repozitorijev
<CrazyLemon> bi te lepo vprašalo za geslo ter username
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak nee.. hočeš ti binami! eto ti ga zdaj :D
<anny> ja...ampak sem našla navodilo in spremenila kriterije
<anny> easy way je za pussyje
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny> ;)
<CrazyLemon> no pol se matraj :>
<anny> matranje je že mimo
<CrazyLemon> namestitev je ta lahek del :)
<anny> meni se je zdela težji
<CrazyLemon> tebi že..ker nisi pussy :>
<anny> aja
<anny> bom vprašala ginekologa :)
<CrazyLemon> misliš da ti bo vedu pomagat okrog wp? :p
<CrazyLemon> uživaj z/ob wp.. grem js na kolo
<CrazyLemon> adiou o/
<anny> mislim, da ne bo vedu
<anny> še ključa z datoteko se je bal, pa sem ga pomirila, da imam linux
<anny> uživaj
<dz0ny> o anny. A zdej postajaš geeketta?
<anny> neeee...jest sm sam smrketa
<dz0ny> hm če boš fantom sedaj dajal naslov svojega bloga pol si po geeketa :)
<dz0ny> dajala*
<anny> ahahaha!
<anny> uf, ne
<anny> nimam (toliko) želje po pozornosti
<dz0ny> a na fb si?
<anny> face account
<anny> sem čisto socialno-omrežno neprilagojena
<anny> lol
<dz0ny> ja sej to je večina normalnih ljudi
<anny> Å¡e pametnega fona nimam
<anny> tega si bom morala priskrbeti
<dz0ny> ja maš pa linux to je leve 30
<dz0ny> level 30 geek
<dz0ny> smart phone je sam +lvl5
<dz0ny> in is že kaj izbrala?
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> a poj je vsaka pupa vsaj lvl5 geekette?
<dz0ny> ja sam mora met blog
<dz0ny> mislim geek si tam k je level 10 :P
<dz0ny> hm how much of a geek you are, bi moral bit en test
<dz0ny> Pope: Church can't "interfere spiritually" in lives of gays and lesbians.
<dz0ny> hm zakaj imam občutek da ta papež ne bo dolgo
<anny> saj bo tudi fon...pri mimovrste sem bila malo prepozna
<dz0ny> za? htc?
<anny> ja
<dz0ny> jaz sem ga pa Å¡e dobil :P
<anny> lopov! mojega je vzel :)
<anny> sam res....koliko morjo biti pupe level geekette, da jih vsaj pogledate?
<dz0ny> to je odvisno od osebe :)
<anny> aha
<anny> od fasade
<dz0ny> to maš ti neke stereotipe spet
<zdobersek> ccc
<dz0ny> če ga uzame v posteljo jo bo do konca življena zvest, po moje
<dz0ny> vsaj večina
<anny> ne, nimam
<anny> itak imajo vsake oči svojega malarja
<anny> to ma dz0ny pa prav
<dz0ny> vse punce majo lepe oči, ne razumem o kakšnem malarju ti to govoriš :)
<anny> jaaa
<anny> geekeette celo dvojne...z očali
<dz0ny> ha https://www.dropbox.com/s/zr99bj8xwmk1lc8/2013-09-19%2016.29.14.jpg
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 2013-09-19 16.29.14.jpg
<anny> kuga je to?
<anny> nč...pejmo jest
<anny> lp
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a bos kej pokissu, al bos sam gledu?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: translate?
<dz0ny> panorame so tud kr kul http://screencloud.net/v/BP23
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 17:44:56 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<msev> zakaj mi ta panorama zgleda nekam umetna
<dz0ny> zato ker združi več slik skupaj
<dz0ny> pa hdr
<dz0ny> moral bi zaklenit iso pa ga ne
<dz0ny> in imaš pol en del slike svetlejši kot drugi
<msev> a to v postprodukciji delaš?
<msev> a ma že fotoaparat tako opcijo
<dz0ny> ne fotoaprat ma tako opcijo
<dz0ny> fotoaparat app
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://prepovedano.org/index.php/okolje/naprava-za-kisanje-atmosfere
<zdobersek> HAARP n shit
<dz0ny> mas od gugla k je mal boljsi
<Seniorita> naprava za kisanje atmosfere
<Seniorita> »Prepovedano in zamolčano znanje, ki se nahaja na tej strani bo marsikomu dalo povod za razmišljanje. Veliko dobrih informacij, ki so človeku lahko v pomoč v vsakdanjem življenju je namerno izrinjenih javnosti zaradi profitnih interesov, v šolah pa je o teh zadevah prepovedano govoriti.«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: joj
<zdobersek> TO NI HEC
<dz0ny> dej ti meni focal apk najdi
<zdobersek> !g focal apk
<Seniorita> [UPDATED][29/08/2013][APP][PROJECT NEMESIS][ANY ROM]Focal Camera ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44093525
<zdobersek> nzk
<msev> a pol je ubistvu phone
<dz0ny> jp
<LorD_DDooM> Kdaj je Unity dobil HUD? 12.04 jo že ima?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/107994348420168435683/posts/54Q8NwbRwng
<Seniorita> Gustavo Niemeyer – Google+ - That's what I've been doing at Canonical for the past…
<Seniorita> »That's what I've been doing at Canonical for the past month. An alpha will be available in the next couple of days for brave souls that want to help out.…«
<dz0ny> QML support for the Go language
<zdobersek> GORGASMIC
<dz0ny> http://kottke.org/13/09/go-pro-on-a-soaring-eagle
<Seniorita> Go Pro on a soaring eagle
<Seniorita> »What does it feel like to soar majestically like an bird? Maybe something like this video, shot with a camera strapped to the back«
<dz0ny> uff http://selfie.com/
<Seniorita> Selfie - See you soon
<Seniorita> »Request your Selfie username now.«
<dz0ny> tole bo kot tist color
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM z 12.04 če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to se hvališ s svojim htc one s?:D
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> fajn fotka :)
<idioterna> kera to
<CrazyLemon> http://screencloud.net/v/BP23
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 17:44:56 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3QrhdfLCO8
<Seniorita> Flying eagle point of view - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Location : Chamonix, Mer De Glace area«
<zdobersek> meh!
<zdobersek> http://kottke.org/13/05/peregrine-falcon-killing-a-duck-in-mid-air
<Seniorita> Peregrine Falcon killing a duck in mid-air
<Seniorita> »The Peregrine Falcon is the world's fastest animal1; it can reach speeds of more than 240 mph during dives. It uses that speed to«
<dz0ny> http://www.cracktwo.com/2013/09/the-worst-yugoslavian-album-covers-28.html
<Seniorita> The Worst Yugoslavian Album Covers (28 pics) ~ Crack Two
<zdobersek> jebemti milica, the fuck je to
<dz0ny> iam nešto al nedam, mislim da to vse pove
<zdobersek> tino! :D
<CrazyLemon> piece of shit je tale compiz
<CrazyLemon> alt + "ft" pa zmrzne
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sneki ej zakon,...tam ob golu :P
<sasa84> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KmnaJsnMdWk/Ugz8luXI5tI/AAAAAAABYFc/wD3SrAbDK54/s1600/when_in_russia_do_as_the_russians_do_640_24.jpg
<CrazyLemon> "koja riba" :D
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> .film cloud atlas
<breza1> Cloud Atlas (2012) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByehYal_cCs?fs=1&hl=en_US An exploration of how the actions of individual lives impact one another in the past, present and future, as one soul is shaped from a killer into a hero, and an act of kindness ripples across centuries to inspire a revolution.
<sasa84> a je ta film kul?
<sasa84> .imdb cloud atlas
<breza1> Cloud Atlas (2012) - 7.6(✋ 169,343) (RT 66) http://imdb.com/title/tt1371111
<breza1> An exploration of how the actions of individual lives impact one another in the past, present and future, as one soul is shaped from a killer into a hero, and an act of kindness ripples across centuries to inspire a revolution.
<idioterna> sasa84: ni tok slab k eni pravjo
<idioterna> je pa dalec od tega da bi clovk okol padal zarad njega
<sasa84> kej bi pogledala....
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<sasa84> mhm CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> sasa84: hm en princip religije obravnava, tko da so tvoje vode. Sam to je na subtilen način izvedeno
<dz0ny> zgodba ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/09/hp_varen_bios.aspx
<Seniorita> Pred virusi odporen samolečeči BIOS - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ameriški HP je prepričan, da njihova tehnologija SureStart zagotavlja zdrav BIOS ob vsakem zagonu in prebujanju računalnika - tudi če je bil BIOS okužen z virusom.«
<CrazyLemon> best name ever:  vali ali
<sasa84> slišala sm, d zna bit dobr....zto vprašam :P
<sasa84> al je izvor z dicapriom bolš? :P
<CrazyLemon> definitivno
<CrazyLemon> kje ti živiš da še nisi izvora gledala
<dz0ny> izvor?
<dz0ny> dej ti to english please
<dz0ny> http://news.sky.com/story/1143906/alien-bugs-discovered-in-earths-atmosphere
<dz0ny> claims ^^
<dz0ny> hm a pepelke spet ni
<CrazyLemon> inception
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> !g whatever
<Seniorita> 'Alien Bugs' Discovered In Earth's Atmosphere
<Seniorita> »'Alien Bugs' Discovered In Earth's Atmosphere«
<Seniorita> whatever - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/whatever
<dz0ny> tko, ce tole potrdijo
<dz0ny> pol bo treba se kaksno knjigo popravit
<dz0ny> hm eni ze pišejo zarote, da se proti njim borimo z chemtraili ...
<dz0ny> https://rally.stopwatching.us/
<Seniorita> A Rally Against Mass Surveillance | Stop Watching Us
<Seniorita> »On October 26th, people from all walks of life will descend on Washington, DC to call for an end to mass NSA surveillance. Will you be there?«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol v šmarjah so to že gledal? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v tunguziji so to že gledal.. ampak lepo da boste končno v rakeku imeli možnost ogleda :>
<sasa84> lol :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, presneta ušesa.... NA RAKEKU, NE V RAKEKU!!!
<CrazyLemon> potato potato
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-docs
<Seniorita> “ubuntu-docs” source package : Translations : Saucy (13.10) : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> http://news.yahoo.com/-5-3-magnitude-earthquake-hits-japan-s-fukushima-184440374.html
<Seniorita> 5.3-magnitude earthquake hits Japan's Fukushima - Yahoo News
<Seniorita> »DENVER (AP) — A 5.3-magnitude earthquake has hit the Japanese prefecture that is home to the nuclear power plant crippled in the March 2011 earthquake and tsunami.«
<CrazyLemon> in anny  - kdaj bo tvoj blog ugledal luč sveta? :)
<anny> Krejzi <3
<sasa84> ooooooooooooo anny ma blog
<anny> popravek - anny bo imela blog
<anny> počasi se žabo dere :)
<CrazyLemon> anny a boš pisala o rožicah? :)
<anny> o čebelcah in rožicah
<CrazyLemon> al bo to bl fashion blog :D
<CrazyLemon> oo še čebelice.. pol bom bookmarkal :)
<anny> jezus
<anny> jest pa fashion
<anny> ne in ne
<CrazyLemon> zasledil sem kar nekaj fashion blogov..pa sm pomislu mogoče pa si tudi ti taka
<anny> kot irena sirena?
<CrazyLemon> irena sirena nima fashion bloga
<idioterna> fashion je ftw
<anny> delno je
<CrazyLemon> no.. ko sm js obiskal njen blog nism zasledil mode
<idioterna> Fashion is a form of ugliness so intolerable that we have to alter it
<idioterna> every six months.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<anny> hujšanje je tudi perspektivna tema
<anny> wilde je bil pasji
<CrazyLemon> hah.. tale oscar :D
<idioterna> ampak je mel pogosto prav
<anny> rad mel fantke ampak je bilo dovoljeno sexat samo v misijonarcu
<idioterna> Whenever people agree with me, I always think I must be wrong.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<anny> ta je pa globoka
<idioterna> Bernard Shaw is an excellent man; he has not an enemy in the world, and
<idioterna> none of his friends like him either.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<anny> če se vsi strinjajo, je nekaj ziher narobe
<idioterna> najbolj deep je men tale
<idioterna> We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<idioterna> za une k so verni je pa
<idioterna> The only difference between the saint and the sinner is that every saint
<idioterna> has a past and every sinner has a future.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<anny> se najdeš?
<idioterna> ja, se
<idioterna> i'm looking at the stars
<anny> super
<idioterna> aja pa tale
<idioterna> If one tells the truth, one is sure, sooner or later, to be found out.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde, "Phrases and Philosophies for the Use
<idioterna>                 of the Young"
<idioterna> ce govoris resnico te prej al slej dobijo.
<idioterna> tale je pa spet za verne
<idioterna> I sometimes think that God, in creating man, somewhat overestimated his ability.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<idioterna> Women treat us just as humanity treats its gods.  They worship us and are
<idioterna> always bothering us to do something for them.
<idioterna>                 -- Oscar Wilde
<anny> idioterna, imaš kakšen sistem za organizacijo the globokih citatov?
<idioterna> mhm
<anny> je skrivnost?
<idioterna> apt-get install fortunes
<idioterna> potem pa
<idioterna> fortune -m Wilde
<idioterna> mogoce rajs
<idioterna> fortune -m Wilde | less
<CrazyLemon> pa obvezno pred tem še cowsay inštalirat
<anny> obvezen je sudo
<pitko> večer
<anny> If we men married the women we deserved, we should have a very bad time of it.
<anny> 		-- Oscar Wilde
<CrazyLemon> #quoteshour
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> tipo je hudo sovražil ženske
<anny> fortune laufa samo v terminalu?
<anny> dober večer, pitko
<pitko> zgleda da res :D
<anny> breza je nekam spiz*u
<CrazyLemon> anny ja.. ampak cowsay pa ima gui! xcowsay !
<anny> počasi, kateri je zdaj pravi
<pitko> oo idioterna tega pa že dolgo ni blo v četu :)
<anny> kva?
<CrazyLemon> anny cowsay | fortune -m Wilde        probaj
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lih obratno
<CrazyLemon> fortune -m Wilde | cowsay
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla posredovat fortune to kar cowsay počne :D
<sasa84> cowsay :D
<sasa84> oo pitko
<sasa84> a smo bli dns kej pridni? :P
<pitko> 23 nizu prevedenih od včeri
<pitko> nism še nč dons
<anny> To be is to do.
<anny> 		-- I. Kant
<anny> To do is to be.
<anny> 		-- A. Sartre
<anny> Do be a Do Bee!
<anny> 		-- Miss Connie, Romper Room
<anny> Do be do be do!
<anny> 		-- F. Sinatra
<anny> Yabba-Dabba-Doo!
<anny> 		-- F. Flintstone
<CrazyLemon> ne floodat je bela cesta!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/umrl-dojencek-ki-sta-ga-starsa-pozabila-na-tekocem-traku.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Umrl dojenček, ki ga je mati pozabila na tekočem traku
<Seniorita> »V Španiji je na letališču nesrečno umrl dojenček, ki ga je mati položila na tekoči trak, nato pa za hip ni bila pozorna. Otroka je tekoči trak odpeljal, pri tem pa je dobil tako hude poškodbe, da je na kraju umrl.«
<anny> is this road white?
<CrazyLemon> idioti
<anny> :/
<pitko> mislm da bo odsedela služeno kazen ...
<idioterna> pitko: cesa?
<idioterna> anny: kje bi pa morala ?
<idioterna> laufat fortune
<pitko> mislm niste mel nobenih taki razgovorov že neki časa :D
<pitko> te današnji problemi pa to :)
<anny> sam jest moram priti zraven
<sasa84> to je odkar je nova oblast a veš pitko :P
<idioterna> aja a cmo nacet ksno novo temo
<pitko> :D
<anny> dajmo eno revolucionarno
<sasa84> ok
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x-kASelyyU
<Seniorita> ¡A LAS BARRICADAS! 2010 - YouTube
<idioterna> srbom so rekl da morjo fixat gay rights predn loh u eu pridejo
<Seniorita> »Nueva versión de "¡A las barricadas!" grabada por la CNT en el conservatorio "Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga" de Bilbao el 14 de Noviembre de 2009 con motivo del...«
<idioterna> a las barricadas?
<idioterna> to kombinatke pojejo
<pitko> moje mišlenje naj bo gej bo več bab zame ;)
<anny> kombinatke ja....dopoldan pojejo protestnikom proti vladi, zvečer pa na vladini proslavi v stožicah
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> taki casi so
<idioterna> sej niso tok dobre k sm upal da bojo
<anny> pitko je prav dec
<idioterna> uni trzacani so velik bl
<anny> res je
<pitko> edin kar mi je mal sporno  je to posvajanje otrok
<idioterna> js nocm vec bab zame.
<idioterna> men pa ne
<idioterna> posvajanje otrok ni sporno.
<pitko> za istospolne
<pitko> pare
<idioterna> ne
<pitko> mislm
<idioterna> ni
<anny> krokodil ima ena jajca in sto zob, partizanski pevski zbor pa sto jajc in en zob
<anny> bomo Frančka vprašali, kaj on misli
<idioterna> trenutno ni nobenga razloga da bi blo karkoli narobe s posvojitvami otrok s strani istospolnih parov
<pitko> si predstavljaš posmehovanje v šoli ko se zaćnejo moralne teme glede staršev
<pitko> jaz osebno nimam nič proti
<pitko> kje dela pa tvoja mamica al kej podobnega pa odgovoriš ja jaz mam 2 očita
<sasa84> pitko, Å¡e marsikateri drugi hetero familji bi se blo treba "posmehovat" glede moralnih tem :))
<pitko> mal je tako ne? mislm da današnja družba še ni pripravljena na to saj slovenska žal
<anny> otroci samohranilk niso kaj na boljšem
<sasa84> ja mal bi se blo treba navadt..v nekaterih državah s tem pač nimajo problemov, če sta 2 očija/mamici
<idioterna> pitko: to ni problem
<pitko> ni?
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> meni so se posmehovali ker smo bli revni
<idioterna> sosolcem ker so bli starsi od juga
<anny> meni zaradi joškov
<pitko> uu :D
<sasa84> enim zarad kil
<anny> ja, pri 11h je Å¡e malo zgodaj
<CrazyLemon> "my love for you is like diarrhea - i just cant hold it in"  - epic pick up line... eeeepic
<pitko> mislm sej  to ne
<pitko> to ti pusti nek pečat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> juhu
<idioterna> in? :)
<pitko> je res
<pitko> jah
<pitko> ti si tak en drug bi si pa kej naredu
<pitko> pade v depresijo
<pitko> ali kaj podobnega
<pitko> sej steve jobs je bil tut posvojen to ga je gnalo še bol da je bil še bolši :)
<CrazyLemon> <anny> ja, pri 11h je Å¡e malo zgodaj           - ti si bila sam bl napredna k druge
<sasa84> a tisti, ki so iz juga...so tud v depresiji?
<anny> in ima nezakonsko hčerko, ki je ni hotel priznati
<CrazyLemon> sj vidiš kaki so zdj otroci.. že pri 10ih joške pri 12 že sexajo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čist sm v depresiji! čist! :))
<anny> CL, povej to sošolkam na sistematskem
<anny> takrat so bili malo drugi cajti
<sasa84> haha CrazyLemon :D
<pitko> saša ljudje smo si različni vsak drugače reagera na
<sasa84> vem.. CrazyLemon ma take travme kt otroci gay staršev :D
<pitko> različne stvari
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hujše..k da bi mel shemale starša :(
<sasa84> O-O
<anny> :)
<anny> no saj...potem so se pa vsi travmiranci zbrali na ubuntu chatu
<idioterna> pitko: ne mors to tko
<pitko> mism jaz sm tazga mišlenja
<pitko> da bi počakal
<pitko> da bi otrok bil mal starejši
<pitko> pa bi se sam odloču če hoče
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> če hoče met gay starše?
<CrazyLemon> anny to je naš safe haven :)
<idioterna> dobra :)
<anny> mislim, kar vsakemu tu kaj manjka
<idioterna> pitko: otrok se nikol nc ne more odloct
<pitko> ja
<pitko> :D
<anny> zdrava populacija!
<idioterna> ampak fora je da so posvojitve v istospolne druzine ze zdej dejstvo
<anny> s strani tistih, ki so živeli v hetero zvezah in ugotovili, da to ni to
<idioterna> in samo v skodo otrok je kadar se tega ne da legalizirat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> otroci tut nimajo teh predsodkov
<idioterna> da bi jim blo bad zarad starsev
<pitko> mislm neki druzga je bol kruto kar sm zasledil ne dolgo nazaj
<anny> idioterna, si bil kdaj v Å¡oli
<pitko> otroka
<pitko> posvojijo
<idioterna> anny: ja
<pitko> pol se ga pa naveličajo pa ga prodajajo na netu
<pitko> to pa je kruto
<idioterna> anny: nikol nisem mel predsodkov do revnih
<anny> otroci dejansko potencirajo vse predsodke, stereotipe in ostalo sranje, ker na tak način izgrajujejo hierarhično lestvico
<anny> kdo je kje
<idioterna> ja sure
<idioterna> otroci gejev ne vidijo problemov s svojimi starsi
<anny> s tem se ubadajo veliko časa, če verjameš ali ne...zdaj še bolj kot včasih
<idioterna> sem hotu rect
<anny> vsak odklon od normale se pozna
<idioterna> sevedá
<anny> če je pa stereotip + revščina je pa najhujša stigmatizacija
<idioterna> seveda
<anny> in žal so geyi člani marginalne skupine
<idioterna> ampak perspektiva je drugacna ce si revez
<anny> nekatere možnosti so ti gotovo zaprte
<idioterna> po drugi strani so pa geji premoznejsi, visje izobrazeni in bolj pozorni
<anny> tega ne moreš vedeti
<idioterna> seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> pa lepše oblečeni si pozabu!
<anny> v zadnji številki kraljev ulice je bil članek o brezdomnih gejih
<idioterna> bit gej je tezje
<anny> kot sem rekla zgoraj, je marginalna skupina + revščina = šit najhujše vrste
<idioterna> ja, kolk od teh je otroke posvojil in skrbi zanje?
<idioterna> kr stavim da nihce skupaj s partnerjem
<anny> saj jih niti ne morejo
<idioterna> med geji je tistih z druzinami zelo malo
<anny> točno
<anny> se pa strinjam, da je treba urediti status otrok od bi-jev
<idioterna> tut od gejev
<anny> problem je bolj pri moških - ženske se bolj tolerira
<idioterna> vecina gejevskih parov otroke dobi, samo potem niso pravno gledano enakovredni
<anny> če je nekomu uspelo spraviti skupaj froca, potem je bi
<sasa84> dragi moji...šibam pančat
<anny> lahko noč
<anny> jaz grem tudi
<idioterna> nenujno
<idioterna> mislm vecina nadomestnih mater in lezbijk sicer po naravni poti zanosi
<idioterna> ampak so tut in vitro
<idioterna> kjer ni nobenga bi
<idioterna> predvsem pa itak to nima nobene zveze s spolnostjo
<anny> za to pri nas ni pravne podlage
<idioterna> ja, dogaja se pa vseen :)
<idioterna> mislm vecina gre itak v ksno eu drzavo kjer tut paperwork zrihtajo
<idioterna> tko da potem slovenija nima vec nobenih moznosti in mora to priznat
<anny> jao ženske...ne morejo malo potrpet
<idioterna> je pa to drago in ravno zato vecina moskih parov ki tako druzino ima nima nobenih tezav s skrbjo za otroke
<idioterna> potrpet?
<idioterna> a misls spolnega odnosa?
<anny> mislim, da je in vitro spočet otroka skrajno sebično dejanje
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> al pa "po naravni poti" :)
<idioterna> je cist isto :)
<anny> zakaj se pa naravna pot tako imenuje?
<idioterna> men se se ni zgodil da bi mel spolni odnos iz usmiljenja al pa kej temu podobnga
<anny> meni se je!
<idioterna> verjamem, ja
<idioterna> ampak ti nimas otrok.
<anny> ne
<idioterna> spolni odnos zato da bos mel narascaj je skrajno sebicno dejanje
<idioterna> mora bit, ker na tem temelji prezivetje vrste
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> zato sploh je prijetno to pocet
<anny> če bi bilo neprijetno, bi izumrli
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to je napacna trditev
<anny> saj za ženske je marsikdaj neprijetno
<idioterna> vsi tisti, ki jim ni bilo prijetno, _so_ izumrli.
<idioterna> tako deluje evolucija
<anny> da, so se usmerili v drugačne sfere
<idioterna> ne, niso se razmnozili
<idioterna> ni jih vec
<idioterna> mislim zdaj so spet
<idioterna> ker je clovek mal zakompliciral te reci
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<idioterna> te reci je treba loceno obravnavat
<anny> ločena obravnava prinese mnogo problemov
<idioterna> to da si dva odrasla cloveka dovolj zaupata da furata skupno gospodinjstvo nima nobene zveze s spolom
<idioterna> je pa to tocno to, kar sodobna druzina je
<idioterna> zagotavlja stabilnost
<idioterna> na zunaj in znotraj
<idioterna> v resnici niti ni nujno da sta samo dva
<anny> znižuje stroške
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in tako dalje
<idioterna> in ce potem ugotovita da bi blo pametno vzgojit otroke
<idioterna> je treba samo ugotovit ce sta tega sposobna
<idioterna> to je zelo loceno od tega ali sta sposobna sama nardit otroke
<anny> aha...smeh
<idioterna> ogromen delez "normalnih" parov ima otroke, pa jih ni sposoben sam naredit
<idioterna> vec kot 25%
<anny> večina ljudi sploh ne razmišlja o tem - razmnožijo se in pika
<anny> nič, jaz grem spat, ker bom butnila z glavo ob tipkovnico
<anny> ln
<idioterna> ja, ampak 25% je ogromno
<idioterna> in ce jim dovolimo to samo zato, ker so hetero
<idioterna> je nekaj narobe.
<yang> http://www.theonion.com/articles/area-mans-intelligence-probably-just-too-intimidat,33916/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_campaign=LinkPreview%3A1%3ADefault
<Seniorita> Area Man’s Intelligence Probably Just Too Intimidating For Most Women | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Seniorita> »MILWAUKEE—Describing his mind as both “a blessing and a curse,” local man Benjamin Walker, 27, told reporters Thursday that his intellect was probably just too intimidating for most women to engage with romantically. “I’m a v...«
<idioterna> yang: dobr si je zmislu :)
<idioterna> "ej mala ne se sekirat folk zmeri zapanicar k vid kok sm js pametn"
<idioterna> it's amazing how that doesn't help
<idioterna> pa tok je pametn.
<idioterna> morm se js ksn tak article za onion napisat
<yang> ja ce je pa v ameriki diplomiru
<yang> kok bi sele bil pameten ce bi pri nas :)
<yang> tm mas vecje sanse da preplonkas teste, k gredo na obkrozanje :)
<yang> idioterna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwS4lX0P0-Q
<Seniorita> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Bass Cover) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Excuse my not so perfect timing :( I tried my best to get the timing as tight as possible! But as you can hear, I'm off here and there, I'll keep working at ...«
<yang> mater tej mladi vse zivo znajo
<yang> srecal ta teden eno zensko k gre na izbor za miss v vegas, trenirala gimnastiko 15 let, jaha zadnjih 5 let, dela faks z odliko...to jih starsi tko ambiciozno forsirajo
<idioterna> ce ma bogate starse je to dost easy
<yang> ja
<yang> sej
<idioterna> je pa problem da tko nikol ne odrastejo
<yang> prov mas kle....pravjo "nas otrok dela 100 stvari" ja ce mas dnar pa ga motiviras
<idioterna> http://www.aeonmagazine.com/being-human/children-today-are-suffering-a-severe-deficit-of-play/
<Seniorita> Children are suffering a severe deficit of play – Peter Gray – Aeon
<Seniorita> »Children today are cossetted and pressured in equal measure. Without the freedom to play they will never truly grow up«
<idioterna> zanje je velik bolj pomembno da odrastejo in so srecni
<idioterna> kokr da so uspesni
<yang> idioterna: pravi, bla ze na krizarjenju 2x, pa prasam, bos mela zadosti casa da si ogledas vegas, pa pravi "sej sem ze prej bla 1x 1 teden" heh
<idioterna> js ne maram takih krajev
<yang> ena ta mladina ma res premozne starse, elita
<idioterna> elita :)
<idioterna> no it isn't
<idioterna> mislm mogoce sami seb tko recejo
<idioterna> ampak elita so skromni ljudje k spreminjajo svet
<idioterna> nobody knows about them
<idioterna> ker se ne izpostavljajo
<yang> mislijo, da so elita, ker si lahko vse (financno) privoscijo, v bistvu pa vecino zanimajo plehke zadeve
<idioterna> ja sej ni to fora
<idioterna> elita so tisti k so nesmrtni
<yang> govorim ti o nasi slovenski eliti
<idioterna> k za njimi ostanejo reci, zarad katerih se clovestvo spremeni
<idioterna> ja sej med slovenci ni tok mal takih
<yang> ja ok, tisto so intelektualci in ni nujno da so zelo premozni
<idioterna> seveda ni
<yang> se pa strinjam s tabo
<idioterna> mislim tudi kadar so
<idioterna> denar obicajno smotrno nalozijo in zapustijo svojcem in dajejo v dobrodelne namene
<idioterna> sami se vedno zivijo enako kot prej
<yang> eni pac samo zbirajo denar
<yang> tudi ce si potencialni miljonar, se vedno nimas zadosti denarja, da bi si kupil tako jahto kot jo ima recimo abramovic
<idioterna> kaj nej pa z jahto delam ? :)
<idioterna> pojma nimam kdo je abramovic
<yang> tudi miljonarji imajo zelje in so nesrecni ce ne morejo zadosti zapraviti
<idioterna> jaz nimam nobene zelje ki je ne bi mogu izpolnt
<idioterna> razn take
<idioterna> meta zelje
<idioterna> world peace pa take
<yang> zelja enega povprecnega je morda kupiti en povprecni avto, zelja miljonarja pa nevem ferari
<yang> a v bistvu moras v obeh pritiskati z nogo na pedalko
<yang> samo izgled je malo drugacen
<yang> mislim, da si miljonar ne mkore privosciti nic vec, kar si ne bi mogel jaz
<yang> ce si res res nesramno bogat, gres lahko z raketo v vesolje kot turist, tisti ki ne vedo kaj bi si se lahko omislili probajo tudi to
<idioterna> razen potovanja v vesolje
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> to niti ni tok drago
<idioterna> 4 miljone
<idioterna> tok zasluzis v 10 letih
<yang> ja sej ta ubuntu guy je sel
<yang> ceprav mi ni jasno kako je z ubuntujem lahko tok zasluzil
<idioterna> zato pa nimas tok dnarja
<yang> dobro ziher je razlika al lahko zivis tako, da se ne sekiras ali bos zivotaril, to je recimo kaj vem , recimo 5000 EUR na mesec
<yang> da lahko kadarkoli skocis na dopust itd
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> ne pomaga kej dost to v resnici
<idioterna> mislm js tko zivim k si zdele reku
<idioterna> pa vseen nisem bil na dopustu ze hm
<idioterna> vec kot eno leto
<yang> idioterna: dobro ti si morda eden redkih, ki dejansko skromno zivi, kljub nekim prihrankom
<idioterna> skromno ne zivim zato ker bi hotu skromno zivet
<idioterna> ampak ker nimam razloga kako drugace zivet
<idioterna> ne vidim pointa v nobeni od teh reci
<idioterna> ajde letalo bi si kupil ce bi mislu da ga res rabim
<idioterna> sam ga ne
<yang> v bistvu delas kar te veseli in dobro zivis od tega, to je najvec vredno
<idioterna> ja
<yang> jst si mislim, da tudi ce bi manj zasluzil , samo da delam nekaj kar me veseli je ze vec vredno kot nekaj kjer bi vec zasluzil in bi mi zivce poziralo
<yang> mislim, pri vsakem delu se je potrebno potruditi, samo je razlika ali delas nekaj kar je lepo, ali pa recimo polagas asfalt pri +40
<yang> pa vecji sef ko dejansko si, manj dela imas, ga enostavno prelozis na svoje podrejene
<yang> in visjo placo vleces
<yang> poglej recimo najtezja dela, fizicna dela, cistilke, cestniki, smetarji imajo najnizje place
<idioterna> in najnizje odgovornosti
<idioterna> koncajo in grejo domov
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ni jim treba razmisljat, od kod bo prisla njihova naslednja placa
<idioterna> ker niso placani za to
<yang> to drzi
<idioterna> vecji sef ko si, za vec ljudi si odgovoren
<idioterna> in ce si pizda in ti je vseeno ponavadi nisi dolgo sef.
<yang> dobro ampak veliko je vreden tudi prosti cas, recimo da ne nosis dela domov...
<yang> da lahko doma malo odmislis
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> nikol nisem dozivel tega
<yang> no v ITju ponavadi ni tko
<yang> delas na problemu, dokler ni resen, potem pa drugega dobis
<yang> velikokrat pri delovnih mestih za IT pise 24 urna pripravljenost hehe
<yang> pac sprejmes odgovornost, da ce bi karkoli slo narobe, da te lahko vpoklicejo kadarkoli da resis zadevo
<idioterna> ja
<yang> po vecjih firmah, se odgovornost duplira, pri nas je bolj tako, da sam nosis vso odgovornost
<idioterna> mi smo zdej vecja firma
<idioterna> ker mam ze dva kolega k mi omogocata to da grem za en mesec na dopust in ne mislim na nic
<yang> fino je , ce imas nekoga, da te lahko zamenja, magari glede dopusta
<idioterna> pa nisem se sel
<yang> ja zakaj pa nisi sel
<idioterna> ne vidim fore v tem
<idioterna> my mind doesn't run empty
<yang> no saj
<yang> lahko gres na aktivni dopust
<idioterna> to grem pa itak vsak dan
<yang> saj se ne rabis obracat na plazi kot cevapcic
<idioterna> sej res ze dolg nism uploadal nc
<idioterna> danes sem posnel voznjo skozi mesto
<yang> ampak da gres malo na dopust, brez racunalnika, ce ti to znese
<idioterna> nocem jit
<idioterna> hocem met racunalnik s seboj
<yang> ma to je bedno
<idioterna> ne ni
<yang> kaj ti bo, sej mas zeno pa otroka
<idioterna> ja in?
<yang> pac se njim posvecas na dopustu
<idioterna> saj se jim
<idioterna> a za to bi moral racunalnik bit doma?
<yang> pol si odvisen od racunalnika
<yang> ce ne mores za en teden na dopust brez njega
<idioterna> a ti si pa odvisen od cevljev
<idioterna> ce ne mors na dopust brez njih
<idioterna> za en teden
<idioterna> zakaj bi hotu to?
<idioterna> jit za en teden na dopust brez racunalnika?
<yang> ker ce imas zamenjavo v sluzbi ti ni potreben
<idioterna> ja sej cevljev tud ne rabis
<idioterna> pa jih vseeno mas
<idioterna> ker je tako bolj udobno
<yang> to je drugace
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> samo za vprasanje udobja gre
<yang> mislim, da imas problem da si odvisen
<idioterna> bolj udobno je na racunalnik pogledat vremensko napoved kot kamorkoli drugam
<yang> ce ne zdrzis brez
<idioterna> bolj udobno je na racunalniku obdelovat fotke in jih sproti posiljat sorodnikom kot prit domov in obolevat nad neobvladljivo kolicino fotk
<idioterna> bolj udobno je knjige brat z zaslona kot s papirja
<yang> zakaj bi zapravljal cas na dopustu in obdeloval fotke
<yang> ze tako ga je premalo vedno na dopustu
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> nisem opazil
<yang> dobro ce gres za 1 mesec na morje, je zadosti casa
<idioterna> verjetno mislis ko gres brez otrok nekam v hribe
<yang> jaz grem ponavad nekam kjer se kaj dogaja, in se vedno hitro obrne tisti teden
<yang> imam majhen laptop, ki ga lahko dam v rukzak, samo dejansko mi pa ni potreben
<idioterna> ja zakaj ga mas pa pol sabo
<idioterna> a nisi reku da je to odvisnost.
<yang> nimam tudi nic tako nujnega, kaksnih mailov, da ne bi mogel z enotedensko zamudo odgovarjat
<yang> ja odvisnost je
<idioterna> men se ne zdi
<idioterna> ker ne bi mel tezav brez racunalnika
<idioterna> samo ne vidim razloga da ga ne bi imel s seboj
<yang> u maater
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLVVBTePZSg&feature=endscreen
<Seniorita> Get Lucky - Daft Punk Bass Cover [At the Studio] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Get Lucky by Daft Punk - My Bass Cover Accessories by: http://metalangelfashion.com/ https://www.facebook.com/AnnaSentina«
<yang> cak da kaksno tretjo najdem, vedno boljse so
<idioterna> men pa ni neki posebnga ta komad
<yang> pa saj ne govorim o komadu
<yang> mislim ja KOMADU :)
<yang> malo heca
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbP--RsNj70
<Seniorita> Anna von Hausswolff - Mountains Crave - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The first single from Anna von Hausswolff´s new record CEREMONY Out July 9th in The USA via Other Music - www.othermusicrecordingco.com And June 14th in Euro...«
<idioterna> best
<yang> ja v redu komad
<yang> tejle zmagajo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCvFdWnzkcI&feature=endscreen
<Seniorita> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Miracles of Modern Science orchestral cover) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download the free MP3: http://on.fb.me/wearemoms See more of our covers: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLn-MoVa3VUnoa70DrusbHwLMHSMlW_z8D Tour dates: ...«
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-20
<napsy> dan
<breza> Zdravo, napsy
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 11.7°C @20.09.2013 8:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 86% Veter: južni veter 0.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 11.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:49:15, Sončni zahod: 19:05:12
<miha> Å ala dneva (24ur)
<miha> Po napadu malih zelenih Marsovcev, se srečata parčka. Zemljan se želi postaviti pred malim Marsovcem, ki mu je komaj do kolen, in predlaga: »Kako bi bilo, če bi zamenjala ženi?«. Marsovec se strinja.
<miha> Zemljanka pride v sobo in reče: »Pa kaj boš ti mali, poglej se kakšnega imaš.«
<miha> Marsovec pravi: »To pa res ni problem. Ti samo povej, kakšnega želiš.« Potem se začne tolči po čelu in one raste.
<miha> Zemljanka reče: »Dobro. A kaj, ko je tako tanek.«
<miha> Marsovec se začne vleči za ušesa in one se debeli …
<miha> Ko prideta Zemljana spet skupaj, mož vpraša ženo, kako je bilo?
<miha> Ona odgovori: »Presenetljivo dobro!«
<miha> Mož pa razočaran odvrne: »Pri meni pa slabo. Ne vem, zakaj me je Marsovka kar naprej tepla po čelu in vlekla za ušesa?!«
<miha> jutro sasa84
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8347681/Kaj-mora-narediti-Merklova-da-EU-ne-kon%C4%8Da-kot-Jugoslavija
<Seniorita> Kaj mora narediti Merklova, da EU ne konča kot Jugoslavija? - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> jutro miha
<miha> :)
<miha> http://sta.si/vest.php?id=1927235
<Seniorita> STA: Na Cerkljanskem se spominjajo pisatelja Franceta Bevka
<Seniorita> »Na Cerkljanskem so z željo, da pisatelja Franceta Bevka ponovno približajo javnosti, pred osmimi leti začeli pripravljati Bevkov dan. Prireditev se je tekom let razširila v večdnevno dogajanje, ki se bo letos sklenilo v nedeljo, drevi pa bo v sklopu Bevkovih dnevov premiera igre KUD Cerkno Jaz sem gospod! ...«
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013092005957739
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Švedi na nek način legalizirali masturbiranje na plaži
<Seniorita> »Švedske oblasti po novem ne moti masturbiranje posameznikov v javnosti...«
<miha> Moškega bi obtožili le v primeru, da mi bed masturbacijo bil osredotočen na eno ali več oseb, na podlagi tega primera pa je sodišče prišlo do zaključka, da ni nič narobe, če kdo masturbira na plaži.
<idioterna> pravilno
<idioterna> kaj se majo pa oblasti za vtikat sploh v take reci
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8347713/V-EU-se-bli%C5%BEa-se-obdav%C4%8Ditev-ameri%C5%A1kih-internetnih-dru%C5%BEb/rss
<Seniorita> V EU se bliža se obdavčitev ameriških internetnih družb - Finance.si
<Seniorita> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hi
<dz0ny> neki za pitkota http://cache3.bdcdn.net/assets/images/content/blogs/1378912877/Being-a-student_Minibook.pdf
<CrazyLemon> howdy dz0ny
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: same o' same o'
<dz0ny> hm Oleg Romashin an engineer at Nokia, has managed to get Firefox OS running on the Raspberry Pi.
<CrazyLemon> http://googledrive.blogspot.com/2013/09/freeing-quickoffice-for-everyone.html
<Seniorita> Google Drive Blog: Freeing Quickoffice for everyone
<msev> to so dobr naredl
<msev> lepo
<CrazyLemon> While we’re on the topic of free stuff, if you sign in to your Google Account from the new Quickoffice app for Android or iOS by September 26, 2013, an extra 10GB of Google Drive storage will be added to your account for two years (look for it in the next few weeks).
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: uuu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aaaah
<dz0ny> da vidmo če to drži
<dz0ny> lol 19 updates for ios
<dz0ny> joj to bo trajalo
<zdobersek> revcek
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj ti je fant?
<dz0ny> look for it in the next few weeks
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobersek> dz0ny: JEEEEBEEEEEJJOOO
<zdobersek> .yt slon sadez jebejo nas
<breza> SLON IN SADEŽ  - Jebejo nas(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw ♥726 ▶290,657
<anny> lol
<anny> cela Å¡tala tuki
<idioterna> kje
<idioterna> http://militaryhumor.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/military-humor-funny-joke-army-i-want-a-tank.jpg
<dz0ny> pa kaka Å¡tala?
<anny> nekaj se duvajo tukaj
<anny> vpenis pa te zadeve
<idioterna> bom kr tih
<miha> !g vpenis
<Seniorita> Vpenis - Eth0Wiki http://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/Vpenis
<anny> no, to je to
<idioterna> js ga sploh nimam, k sm pussy.
<anny> :)
<anny> Å¡ibam jest
<anny> lp
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ibaj punca Å¡ibaj!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/theatre-of-delays/massive-attack-teardrop
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<miha> http://www.haber.ba/showbiz/estrada/57250-estrada-njoj-je-65-a-njemu-30-foto.html
<Seniorita> Svadba o kojoj bruji Srbija - Njoj je 65, a njemu 30! (FOTO) - Haber.ba
<Seniorita> »Poznata srbijanska modna kreatorka Verica Rakočević (65) vjenčala se jučer sa svojim izabranikom Veljkom Kuzmančevićem (30), a svadbeno veselje je održano na splavu ``Plej``. Novopečeni mladenci su prethodnih dana punili naslovnice tamnošnjih medija.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Raspberry Pi Configuration Manager `PiCon` Lets You Configure Your Pi Using A GUI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/l91TkiXUIHs/raspberry-pi-configuration-manager.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeFHyROZzk8
<Seniorita> Downhill Riders - Ski Center VOGEL - YouTube
<Seniorita> »FPV clip on Vogel ski center - descent downhill riders. I repeat, this is not AERIAL professional recording! All that is recorded is recorded by FPV flight m...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kle? :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kle? :)
<dz0ny> here here
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imaš pvt
<dz0ny> aja sori too much tabs
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je tko k maš web irc crap :D
<dz0ny> dej dej
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima kdaj bo chrome mel incognito tabe
<dz0ny> why on earth, so you can mix youporn pa fb?
<miha> http://politicalblindspot.com/israel-to-be-the-first-cashless-society/
<Seniorita> Israel to be the First Cashless Society? | Political Blind Spot
<Seniorita> »The State of Israel has recently announced that it will begin phasing out cash transactions as part of Benjamin Netanyahu's initiative to 'cut down on black market activity.'The government unanimously moved ...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny exactly
<dz0ny> http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/09/what-happens-to-our-body-after-drinking-coca-cola.html
<Seniorita> What Happens To Our Body After Drinking Coca Cola?
<sasa84_> kaj zdej miškice :D
<idioterna> pa 0
<dz0ny> not cats around, so we are freeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imaš pvt! :)
<sasa84> 'Britney Spears' is an anagram for 'Presbyterians'.
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/uck/
<sasa84> <3
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Customization Kit — Ubuntu Apps Directory
<lynxlynxlynx> fork it
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Set Up Tunlr DNS Under Linux To Access Netflix, Hulu, CBS, ABC, Pandora and More Outside The US  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DYN7SPAVUP0/how-to-set-up-tunlr-dns-under-linux-to.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Default Wallpaper Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OmtAhzgFOSc/ubuntu-13-10-default-wallpaper-revealed
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> breza: nea lazi
<pitko> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Canonical-confirms-that-Ubuntu-Touch-will-be-ready-for-October-17th_id47597
<Seniorita> Canonical confirms that Ubuntu Touch will be ready for October 17th
<pitko> lepa!
<Seniorita> »The aim has always been to make sure that Ubuntu Touch is ready for use on smartphones as part of the Ubuntu 13.10 update, and it looks like that is right on the mark. Canonical has confirmed as part of its Ubuntu Phone Team Mailing List that the software will indeed be ready to go when Ubuntu 13.10 is released on October 17th...«
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> zdj rabjo sam se telefon!
<zdobersek> IMO bi lahko naredl crowdfunding za zadevo.
<pitko> mam nexusa :D
<pitko> bom nasnel gor :D
<CrazyLemon> maan.. poimenoval sem shitload tur
<idioterna> kugato
<CrazyLemon> ma ko uploadam na endomondo nikoli ne poimenujem ture.. in nato moram vsako klikat ter pregledat da najdem tisto ki želim
<CrazyLemon> tko da sem zdaj vse poimenoval za lažjo organizacijo :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> js jih sprot
<CrazyLemon> ma sej bom zdaj tudi js.. da si ne delam še več dela :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi delam route tko da če koga na endomondu/spletu zanima da si lahk ogleda kje se da kolesarit :)
<zdobersek> a lahko kolesaris cez morje v Savudrijo?
<idioterna> na pedalini
<zdobersek> spot on you are, young chap!
<idioterna> luck's my middle name!
<idioterna> unfortunately, my name is bad.
<zdobersek> tis not luck, good or bad, that shall define you
<zdobersek> the f http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE
<Seniorita> Ylvis - The Fox [Official music video HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »iTunes: http://smarturl.it/thefox-itunes Fra I kveld med YLVIS hver tirsdag og torsdag kl. 21.30 på TVNorge. Ylvis - [Official music video playlist HD]: http...«
<idioterna> http://gawker.com/louis-c-k-s-explanation-of-why-he-hates-smartphones-is-1354954625
<Seniorita> Louis C.K.'s Explanation of Why He Hates Smartphones Is Sad, Brilliant
<Seniorita> »In a clarion call that will likely rival his insta-legendary "everything's amazing and nobody's happy" diatribe delivered nearly five years ago on Late Night with Conan O'Brien, comedian Louis C.K. explains -- to Conan, once again -- exactly why he dislikes the culture of smartphones and why he would never get one for his kids.«
<zdobersek> lih razmisljam, da bi dal telefon proc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.vejkpark.si/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/kolesarjenje-po-vodi.jpg
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs.. ne dovolijo mi več dostopa do siol tv
<dz0ny> a maš še siol tv?
<dz0ny> naročnino
<CrazyLemon> ah.. stupid siol
<CrazyLemon> mogu sm se odjavit pa spet prijavit
<CrazyLemon> why.. i have no idea
<zdobersek> o.0
<dz0ny> hacker thats why
<zdobersek> l33t
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naročnine nimam :) uporabljam pa storitev ter jo plačam
<zdobersek> log in, log out, hacked.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a z xbmc gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<zdobersek> z ocmi
<zdobersek> doh
<dz0ny> no pol te ne banajo zarad tistega :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čas je da narediš siol  tv predvajalnik
<CrazyLemon> rtv slo je premal :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a pol vozis silverlight?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne potrebuješ silverlight za siol tv
<CrazyLemon> a simple old fashion flash will do
<zdobersek> 'yay'
<CrazyLemon> "eksatna znanost ni eksatna"
<zdobersek> but ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dota?
<zdobersek> sasa84: AYOO
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dota?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek_,juhuuu ;)
<sasa84> kako si moj zlati fant? ;)
<zdobersek_> sasa84: odlicno, moja kokofetkarca!
<zdobersek_> ti?
<sasa84> ma pridna sem zdobersek_ :D
<pitko> o sasa
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> o pitko
<sasa84> a smo bli kej pridni dons? ;)
<sasa84> wiiii zdobbie :D
<sasa84> like that!
<pitko> ne itq noben ne pregleduje nizov
<sasa84> dns sm jih
<sasa84> sm Å¡la mal po vrst pa kej pregledala
<sasa84> damir lohk potrdi
<sasa84> ^^
<pitko> mybe bom enkrat Ubuntu Slovenian Quality Assurance” team
<sasa84> mašina d boš! :)
<sasa84> ti kr prevajej ;)
<pitko> Pending approval sm že
<pitko> pa nebom težil nobenmu
<sasa84> če je pa kej tazga...pa mi povej pa pogledam
<pitko> ni potrebe itq sam samo 27 jih prevedu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a prevajaš?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> kaksna tekam uf, tole bi lahka bil finale
<idioterna> kam tekas?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,:)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,a si ponosen name? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj ze? :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa ubuntu-docs ima mal manj nizov kot jih je imel zjutraj :)
<CrazyLemon> +neprevedenih
<sasa84> oooo priden CrazyLemon
<yang> idioterna: kva iz zemante tok spegajo na moj profil ?
<sasa84> yang,sumljiv si
<yang> ocitno
<idioterna> yang: ker profil?
<idioterna> a linkedin?
<idioterna> iscejo folk
<sasa84> mene nč ne nucajo? :P
<idioterna> kaj pa znas?
<sasa84> spat....to grem zdej delat :D
<CrazyLemon> zna vključit roombo da posesa hišo
 * CrazyLemon hides
<sasa84> amen CrazyLemon
<idioterna> to mislm da ne rabmo tok
<sasa84> tud čistilke rabte :P
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaksna bomba kje je bomba ?
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> cistilni servis mamo ze
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> oni tut zaposlujejo btw
<idioterna> sam ne iscejo po linkedin se bojim
<yang> sasa84: kr svoj S.P. odpri pa bos sefica cistilnega servisa
<sasa84> pa še par tavžent dobim od zavoda, k sm kao sp :P
<yang> hehe, se spomnim ene k je hodila v firmo "sefica" servisa...kje je to, ovo , ono, vse je hotla vedt
<CrazyLemon> ja..k ga porabiš za prispevke pa zavarovanje & other birocrapcy
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> sasa84: sej SP ti placa stroske drzava za samozaposlitev
<yang> za 2 leti
<CrazyLemon> pol pa lahk zapreš firmo pa odpreš d.o.o :>
<sasa84> haha :D
<yang> ja pa si dolzan okol in okol
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa razglasiš osebni bankrot
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi več
<sasa84> tko se dela yang :P
<sasa84> pa CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pa odpreš še en sp.. pa dobiš še mal dnarja
<idioterna> to si vi zlo kul predstavlate vidm
<CrazyLemon> and so on..and so on
<yang> SP mors met 2 leti, ce dnar zapravis prvi mesec, mors razliko vso vrnit
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočko
<idioterna> dnar komot prvi dan zapravs
<idioterna> sam prispevke mors 2 leti placvat
<yang> lahk se javis za postarja tut recimo, pa nosis penzije naokol. Pred leti je en enih 30 penzij zapravil in v portoroz pobegnil pol so ga najdl
<yang> je sel mal gemblat
<idioterna> butl
<idioterna> mar bi bitcoine kupu.
<yang> skoda, da ne berem slovenskih novic, tam je dost takih storij
<yang> najbolje prodajan slovenski cajtng
<yang> kronika na prvih 5 straneh
<idioterna> to men hocjo prodat k recem da mogoce nism prava ciljna skupina za delo
<idioterna> WRONG WAY
<yang> od cajtngov ki sem jih zadnje case listal, se mi najbolj fajn zdi financial times, dost dobre zadeve tud o ITju pisejo
<yang> sam je draga narocnina, okol 600 eur letno
<idioterna> js berem economista, je bols pa cenejs
<idioterna> smo mel tut FT neki casa narocen
<yang> FT online subscription bi rad mel, sam je tut ene 7 na teden
<yang> 7 usd
<yang> idioterna: kaksen kader iscete na zemanti, pretezno programerje ?
<yang> a so razpisana delovna mesta na spletni strani
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> http://www.zemanta.com/about/
<Seniorita> About Zemanta - Trusted Content Discovery
<Seniorita> »Zemanta recommends your content to diverse network of engaged communities and brings new readers to your site. We believe you should have a chance to reach your total potential audience. We believe...«
<idioterna> http://www.zemanta.com/blog/careers/
<Seniorita> careers Zemanta - Trusted Content Discovery
<Seniorita> »Zemanta is looking for software engineers and tech leads to join our team in Ljubljana. You’ll be changing the world of publishers for the better and help readers discover epic content. This is Zem...«
<yang> bom possredoval dalje
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-21
<dz0ny> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny, lepo te je videti!
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> zdobersek: morning
<dz0ny> zvecer mogoce kej doto
<dz0ny> sasa84: a ti bi sla tud doto? :)
<sasa84> doto? :D
<sasa84> jutro :)
<sasa84> kaj to dz0ny ?
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<zdobersek> dz0ny: k
<zdobersek> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/20/the-demise-of-blackberry-in-one-chart/
<Seniorita> The decline of BlackBerry in one chart
<Seniorita> »Every major mobile OS from early 2007 is practically dead now.«
<zdobersek> ^ zanimivo, da apple ni nikol vodu na trgu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dota, predporocno darilo v nevemtocnokatero smer
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.twitch.tv/sheevergaming/c/2943823
<Seniorita> Sheever - Dota 2 - Na'Vi vs aSpera - StarSeries S7 - Twitch
<Seniorita> »Dota 2 - Na'Vi vs aSpera - StarSeries S7. Casted by Vykromond and Sheever on www.twitch.tv/sheevergaming. Day 17, game 1. www.twitter.com/vykromondwww.twitter.com/sheevergamingwww.starladder.tv«
<dz0ny> sasa84: igrca k jo tud punce igrajo :)
<zdobersek> we got proof
<sasa84> vidm fanta, vidm
 * sasa84 pristavi Å¡e kofe za zdobersek 
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj je ze una k jo uci ?
<dz0ny> pinkin neki
<sasa84> http://pokukaj.si/show/8481/_18_Najhujsa_Japonska_grozljivka
<Seniorita> [18+] Najhujša Japonska grozljivka - Pokukaj.si
<Seniorita> »Video, ki vam bo dal upravičen WTF?«
<sasa84> o fak...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: livinpink
<dz0ny> sasa84: no se tole si poglej :) http://www.twitch.tv/livinpink/b/455612004
<Seniorita> Livinpink - Livinpink Learns Dota2 w/Sensei 2GD - Day 2 - Twitch
<Seniorita> »Recorded live on September 2 at 6:00pm.«
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> že vidm...to je bejba po dz0ny okusu ;)
<zdobersek> spot on :>
<anny> geeketta?
<idioterna> njena mimika ni nc kej geekish
<idioterna> teli so hudi
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8llsiEIvvM0
<Seniorita> Yeasayer - 2080 / Tightrope - A Take Away Show - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Yeasayer play "2080" and "Tightrope" near Jourdain in Paris, France Read the whole article and see more videos here: http://www.blogotheque.net/Yeasayer,3966...«
<sasa84> ooo lordi ^^
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti? ;)
<sasa84> CrazyMelon in da house eveyone!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> everyone
<CrazyMelon> hey eveyone
<sasa84> jou miši ;)
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam u trgovinco
<sasa84> se tipkamo in lp
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb_5Tya499w
<Seniorita> The Lumineers (Live At Glastonbury 2013) Full Concert - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Click Here To Watch More Full Glastonbury Concerts On My Channel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r0KmKk3vh0&list=PLIEGg7MUxtOQDAeOrXIIV1gwiygKvPnSP&index=1«
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/oYNEJSJbHWc
<Seniorita> Airplay Mirroring from an Android Phone - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Coming soon to a CyanogenMod near you.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQR51zpcnOQ
<Seniorita> Kate Upton Is a Flip Cup Pro - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe NOW to Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: http://full.sc/IcjtXJ Watch Late Night With Jimmy Fallon Weeknights 12:35/11:35c Get more Jimmy Fallon: Follow...«
<idioterna> no content, lousy form
<dz0ny> sames
<dz0ny> sam res
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<Tadej_> lp
<Tadej_> eno vprasanje
<pitko> ja?
<Tadej_> pred kratkim sem zasledil da so naredili eno lite verzijo ubunutu, katera "fejka" xpje in je misljena za zamenjavo k xp ne bodo vec meli podpore...
<Tadej_> ve kdo kej o tem?
<dz0ny> lxde se uporablja
<dz0ny> to nemci nekaj delajo
<pitko> jap
<dz0ny> sam ne zgleda kot xp :)
<pitko> dz0ny k ti tut uporablaš lxde?
<Tadej_> mislim da je mal bol winsom podobno, za uporabnike k so navajeni pa predvsem za stare pcje...
<Tadej_> zamenjava za pcje starosti win xp...
<dz0ny> Tadej_: koncept kej se nahaja start pa kje so kumbi za zapret itd
<dz0ny>  so itsi
<dz0ny> so isti
<Tadej_> pa je lite?
<Tadej_> za stare masine
<dz0ny> ja 96mb rama kur
<dz0ny> hm nekej mam en link koliko rama ker DM kur
<Tadej_> aha!
<Tadej_> lubuntu.net
<Tadej_> www.lubuntu.net
<Tadej_> to sem iskal :))
<dz0ny> ah :)
<dz0ny> btw https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/razor-qt/PNvkoidV2Ik
<Seniorita> Google Skupine
<Seniorita> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<dz0ny> lxde pa razor projekta sta se zdruzila
<dz0ny> lubuntu bo verjetno ostal na gtk lxde
<dz0ny> (nobenih novosti samo bug fixing)
<dz0ny> lxde+razor bosta imela pa svojo distribucijo (over plain ubuntu)
<pitko> aja?
<pitko> lepo se sliš
<pitko> vrjetno bo za gaming optimizerana ne
<dz0ny> ne za stare pc-je
<dz0ny> :P legacy kernel pa drivers
<pitko> aja
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> no v bistvu bodo kr ubuntu delili.. ne lubuntu :)
<yang> se pravi, da pri ubuntu ima vsak window manager svoj release ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sam fora je z legacy in bacportanjem modulov
<dz0ny> recimo 3.10+ jih "pokvari" ene 50% (atni, nvidia, različna hw)
<dz0ny> 3.11+ ima tud nov usb core, kar kakšne poceni usb zadeve vrže malo iz tira
<dz0ny> govora je o nekem ubuntu legacy distribuciji
<dz0ny> kjer bodo malce starejše zadeva za stare računalnike
<dz0ny> pa backportane zadeve
<dz0ny> to se kr masovno počne za android
<dz0ny> tko da to ni nič novega
<matkes> tukaj kdo uporablja VMWare?
<dz0ny> nope, virtualbox
<dz0ny> kak problem imaš
<matkes> moj PC ne podpira hardware virtualization, pa me zanima ce bi mel to opcijo ali bi bila hitrost izvajanja veliko vecja?
<dz0ny> hm, nikoli nisem imel brez
<dz0ny> razen en atom pc
<dz0ny> kjer je bilo skoraj isto
<dz0ny> razlika je samo v tem da lahko poganjaš več vm-jev hkrati
<dz0ny> tisto se potem pozna na hitrosti
<sasa84_> jou
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbQKVcW1oBU
<Seniorita> Perspective Test - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://bou.si/pic/k-edge-gobig-side.jpg http://bou.si/pic/k-edge-gobig.jpg«
<CrazyLemon>  Zaradi posodabljanja
<CrazyLemon> radarja Å¡e do 27.9. ne bo podatkov
<CrazyLemon> lame
<zdobersek> dons me je enmal pral
<zdobersek> pa ni blo hudga
<zdobersek> sem pa mel defekt
<CrazyLemon> to je tvoj izgovor? defekt?
<CrazyLemon> kupi si run on flat gume! :>
<anny> lame
<zdobersek> alpake? :>
<idioterna> js bom pa zdele su nekam
<idioterna> sam se ne vem kam
<idioterna> predlogi?
<anny> Å¡marna gora?
<idioterna> un bicikl sm razdru pa nism se nazaj skp dau
<CrazyLemon> do nanosa pa nazaj! :)
<idioterna> do nanosa mam ubistvu 2 ure
<CrazyLemon> + nanos Å¡e dobro uro pa pol gor/dol pa Å¡e domov
<CrazyLemon> pa maš fajn furo :>
<CrazyLemon> evo tale krog.. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/666005   samo da je start pa konec tvoja lokacija
<Seniorita> PO-Kalce-Col-Nanos-Vipava-Razdrto-PO - Postojna, Postojna
<anny> to je kul tura
<anny> pa lep dan je
<dz0ny> http://www.extremeta.com/linus-torvalds-said-linuxcon-kernel-developer-panel
<Seniorita> A (baker's) dozen things Linus Torvalds said at LinuxCon 2013 | eXtremeta
<Seniorita> »The kernel developer panel was one of the hottest events at LinuxCon New Orleans. The room was jam packed to listen to«
<idioterna> pomoje bom su mal krajso k morm palacinke pect pol
<idioterna> al pa sploh ne bom su k mam ful druzga dela se
<pitko> k Å¡e komu ne dela launchpad?
<CrazyLemon> anny ti bi Å¡la na tako turo ane! :)
<anny> o pa ja!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa je  pač pussy kot je priznal že včeraj :D
<CrazyLemon> nč.. kotleti čakajo.. lp
<anny> to je malo nenavadno...intergender folks so reki
<anny> *redki primerki
<idioterna> to sm cist sam kriv k premal racunam
<idioterna> pol mam pa skos ful dela
<anny> to mamo kar vsi
<anny> dej tisto pussy na sedež in gasa
<idioterna> a da bi
<anny> bi
<anny> ne dajati slabega vtisa o zavaljenih, geekastih geekih z očali
<idioterna> sej nimam ocal :)
<idioterna> baje je na facebooku moja slikca in da jim je zlo vsec tam
<anny> to boža tvoj ego?
<idioterna> popolnoma.
<idioterna> lih zdej bo pocu
<idioterna> tok drgne
<idioterna> nc ne bo z biciklom dons
<idioterna> otroc bi sli radi na orehe plezat
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> sej ne boš oreh s sabo vzel !
<dz0ny> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/map/index.php?year=2013
<Seniorita> SFD 2013 Map: Find an event in your area!
<idioterna> sm jima nastimu
<dz0ny> kok smo bogi
<sasa84_> nč miške...šibam
<sasa84_> pridni bodte pa se tipkamo
<sasa84_> ajde
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pa?
<dz0ny> hm sosednje države imajo vse evente
<dz0ny> mi nada
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vse evente? 50mio italija ima 4 evente
<idioterna> no zdej grem pa loh
<idioterna> pomoje
<idioterna> s kolesom
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziva-je-mal-narobe.jpg
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/
<Seniorita> The Steam Universe is Expanding in 2014
<Seniorita> »Last year, we shipped a software feature called Big Picture, a user-interface tailored for televisions and gamepads. This year we’ve been working on even more ways to connect the dots for customers who want Steam in the living-room. Soon, we’ll be adding you to our design process, so that you can help us shape the future of Steam.«
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> lp
<yang> rt.com news north carolina 1961 hydrogen bomb
<yang> kdo bi si mislil da je skoraj prislo do katastrofe v zda
<CrazyLemon> old news
<dz0ny> Sky vprasaj
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OFW6Va1m5k
<Seniorita> iPhone 5s Cat's Paw Test - YouTube
<Seniorita> »You can register your cat to be able to access your iPhone 5s with paw recognition, if you want to do that for some reason.«
<LorD_DDooM> Saj so tudi par kilogramov VX-a razlili po pašnikih  Utahu, pa tega nikoli niso uradno priznali ali prevzeli dgovornosti.
<dz0ny> Seniorita: ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ping
<Sky[x]> pong
<dz0ny> jenkins
<dz0ny> za brezo pa iso ga uporabljamo tle
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ma jst bi ga rad za php projekte
<dz0ny> ftp deploy?
<dz0ny> al sam testing
<Sky[x]> svn/git
<Sky[x]> anima me kok je ta zadeva kej stable glede na to da na javi lavfa ? :)
<dz0ny> super dela
<dz0ny> uporabi jenkins ppa
<Sky[x]> rad bi ga mel za deploy + testing za php projekte
<dz0ny> po moje je najlazje ce nardis capistrano
<dz0ny> potem pa na jenkinsu samo pokanjas cap test
<Sky[x]> capistrano nima testinga in vsega dodatnega kar imas pr jenkins :)
<dz0ny> pa cap deploy
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> capistrano je portable build
<dz0ny> tako da tud lokalno lahko sprobaš
<dz0ny> pa ce se kaj zalom mas rollback
<dz0ny> drugace bos moral na roke
<dz0ny> :P
<Sky[x]> a pr jenkins pa ni rollbacka ?
<dz0ny> ne jenkins je samo orodje ki sekvenčno poganja stvari pa dela reporte
<dz0ny> pač orodej za CI
<Sky[x]> pol bi mogu nahok post vedno pognat jenkins pa ce gre vse ql cez se capistrano :)
<Sky[x]> na hook
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> jenkins ti bi
<dz0ny> ti samo pushnes
<dz0ny> jenkins ti testira
<dz0ny> ce je vse ok deploya
<dz0ny> ce se kaj zalom pri deployu rollbacka
<dz0ny> zadnje dve stvari se zazeneta z jenkinsa
<Sky[x]> kaj jenkins mi pa vsake 5min testira in prob nardit deploy al kako ?
<Sky[x]> mal mi je bedno da bi periodicno zaganjalo brez potrebe
<dz0ny> to bi blo malo neumno
<dz0ny> ko zazna sprembe v projektu :)
<dz0ny> ali bolje rečeno v git/svn
<Sky[x]> na kasn nacin pa on pol to gleda ?
<dz0ny> poola remote git/svn
<dz0ny> al pa hook nastaviš
<dz0ny> sam poženeš
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> lahko se greš še code review
<dz0ny> pa ti vsak patch testira
<dz0ny> branch :)
<Sky[x]> to bi blo tud dobr
<Sky[x]> pa sej deplojov bi sam master
<Sky[x]> hja pol pravs kombinacijo obeh skupaj
<Sky[x]> jst sem bil pa ze vesel da bo sam jenkins dost :)
<dz0ny> ja sej lahko tud sam z jenkins nardiš
<Sky[x]> ja sam rollback rabis :)
<dz0ny> sam men se je zgodil da sem rabil tud ročno kaj počet
<Sky[x]> cil deploya ye pa da more biti vse avtomatsko :)
<idioterna> mnjah
<Sky[x]> kar se tice phpunit + git
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/timburks/status/381080556684857346
<Seniorita> Twitter / timburks: Samsung's design team is here! ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> whut http://imgur.com/RkLJFVh
<Seniorita> Researching the topic: 'do people in non-English-speaking countries code in English?' when i came across this gem... - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<CrazyLemon> lej tega lame assa..k ne podpira Mira http://t.co/aLkFDHQ8es
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie doo
<CrazyLemon> a spet doto igraš al kaj
<CrazyLemon> al sam gledaš :)
<zdobbie> igram
<zdobbie> dem bots are l0w
<CrazyLemon> jah.. če naštimaš težavnost na easy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> zdobbie: greš potem?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: tole koncam
<dz0ny> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/09/non-chemical-warfare-violence-continues-in-syria/100595/
<Seniorita> Non-Chemical Warfare: Violence Continues in Syria - In Focus - The Atlantic
<Seniorita> »Over the past past 2 1/2 years, the widespread use of conventional, non-chemical weapons by both Syrian government forces and rebel groups has resulted in the loss of more than 100,000 lives«
<zdobbie> dz0ny: gremo?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: dej tist klepet uporablji
<zdobbie> dz0ny: uporabljam
<dz0ny> od party?
<dz0ny> ker mi nič ne piše razen moje
<dz0ny> tebe čakamo?
<zdobbie> :|
<dz0ny> kokr smo feedal je blo polom :)
<dz0ny> zdobbie: pa ti nobenega msg ne dobiš?
<zdobbie> dz0ny: dobim
<zdobbie> v chatu ti pisem
<dz0ny> zakaj ne odgovoriš?
<dz0ny> ja ni nč :)
<zdobbie> ma dej nooo
<pitko_> kaj pa je?
<pitko_> _D
<pitko_> :)
<pitko> kej narobe če prevajam mal Ubuntu Touch Core Apps?
<anny> slovenija zmagala
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny> *happy dance*
<anny> lepo je videti tako podporo¨
<CrazyLemon> res je
<dz0ny> zdobbie: zmagal bojo
<anny> saj so že zmagali
<zdobbie> vsi smo zmagovalci
<anny> to je tudi res
<CrazyLemon> anny ne ni res
<CrazyLemon> ker zdobbie pa dz0ny bosta zgubila
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> kaj igrate?
<CrazyLemon> neko neumno igrico
<CrazyLemon> !g dota 2
<Seniorita> Dota 2 http://www.dota2.com/
<anny> super, samo da uživate
<anny> grem spat počasi
<CrazyLemon> me 3
<CrazyLemon> na tvju itak nič pametnega :/
<anny> zdaj bo na kongrescu
<anny> bolj živahno
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<anny> ful folka bo, boš videl
<anny> samo meni se ne da
<CrazyLemon> ful folka == bolj živahno != more fun :)
<anny> vstanem ob 6h vsak dan in take pijanke mi pobrkajo notranjo uro
<CrazyLemon> vsak dan?
<CrazyLemon> sobote in nedelje?
<anny> jap
<anny> tudi
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za božjo voljo :)
<anny> ker sem tako namerno natempirala notranjo uro
<CrazyLemon> z namenom da uživaš v vsaki sekundi dneva?
<anny> z namenom, da se zbudim brez budilke, odtelovadim svoje, pojem zajtrk in preberem kaj se dogaja
<zdobbie> meh
<anny> vem, taki ljudje smo tečni ko satan
<zdobbie> dz0ny: propheta si mi ukradu
<CrazyLemon> anny disciplinirana pa si.. ti bi mogla bit v vojski :)
<dz0ny> zdobbie: and we won :)
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> suck it CrazyLemon
<anny> disciplinirala sem se
<zdobbie> anny: mas kake bliznjice za to notranjo uro nastavljat?
<anny> ja, imam
<CrazyLemon> ja..set on vibrate
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> lopov CL
<zdobbie> jst trenutno tempiram ob sedmih, ampak vcasih kr avtomatsko budilko se potem parkrat podaljsam za 10min
<anny> ko se zbudiš, je treba vstat
<anny> potem pa takoj zeleni čaj, v vsako roko dvekilsko utež in gasa
<zdobbie> ampak jaz takoj, ko zatuli budilka, avtomatsko vrzem na 10min naprej
<zdobbie> nimam tam dosti prostora za razmisljat :>
<zdobbie> bo treba kak drug tip budilke
<CrazyLemon> anny pol si zdaj fit as a bull ? :)
<CrazyLemon> js imam smart budilko
<CrazyLemon> začne spuščat zvoke narave
<CrazyLemon> pa jo sam skenslam pa spim naprej :p
<anny> nisem Å¡e fit
<anny> pa treba je lepo normalno jesti
<dz0ny> hm jaz sem v ned skoraj redno ob 8 zbudim
<CrazyLemon> kok časa pa izvajaš to rutino? :)
<anny> za zajtrk se natolč s proteini obvezno :)
<CrazyLemon> js se bom tudi jutri pred 8. zbudil ! :)
<anny> od konca julija
<zdobbie> .plosk CrazyLemon
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<anny> če koga zanima, meni je uspelo s to knjigo
<CrazyLemon> anny jah pol si že v formi..če dva meseca to izvajaš
<anny> http://www.free-ebooks.net/ebook/28-Days-To-Success
<Seniorita> 28 Days To Success, by Tommy Macken
<Seniorita> »FREE DOWNLOAD! A powerful experience in indirect life coaching.Tommy will help you contemplate your life, review your dreams, set goals and design a plan as you move forward in life.Tommy helps you assess your life now, discover what&#39;s holding you back. Tommy gives daily talks to display the characteristics of successful people. He sets daily tasks to help you develop these characteristics.Tommy goes on to explain how to set S.M.A.R.T. Goals 
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<anny> sliši se kot bullshit, a je čisto življenjsko
<anny> kaj zdaj, Krejzi, si ratal pussy?
<CrazyLemon> anny vedno ko vidim X days to success ratam pussy
<anny> loooooool
<anny> lej, to je moje področje in ti povem,da ne gre za positiv enerži flance
<CrazyLemon> ***** WAIT! You'll love this Irresistible Offer! *****
<CrazyLemon> -------------------------------------------
<CrazyLemon> Here's a One-Time-Offer for you. Be a V.I.P. for LIFE
<CrazyLemon> at the lowest price you'll ever see and never pay another penny again - ever!
<CrazyLemon> For only $20 you can DOWNLOAD ALL THE EBOOKS YOU WANT FOREVER!
<CrazyLemon> Ali ste prepričani, da želite zapustiti to stran?
<CrazyLemon> total bullshit :)
<anny> ja, problem je ker te spemajo na pošto
<anny> to  je treba blokirat
<anny> lahko pa pošljem pdf, če mi kdo blagovoli sporočiti email
<CrazyLemon> a je dost slik?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> z joški žal ne
<CrazyLemon> :(
<anny> za vsak dan imaš vaje
<CrazyLemon> vaje za ... ?
<CrazyLemon> življenje?
<anny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> v smislu.. "sacrifice a goat to krishna and you will win the lottery"?
<anny> ne
<anny> mi res ne boš dal maila?
<CrazyLemon> dej mi primer pol
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker me je strah da me boš spamala z "za 19.99€/dan bom tvoj osebni življenjski trener!!"
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> recimo: beri 15 minut na dan, telovadi 15 minut in nastavi budilko 10 min prej
<anny> poleg drugega
<CrazyLemon> 10min prej kot .. ? pred Å¡esto uro?
<anny> 10 min prej kot običajno
<CrazyLemon> če bom čez 28 dni (še vedno) pussy.. boš ti kriva :)
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/hYruHhs.jpg
<anny> Krejzi, ti si nepoboljšljiv primerek
<anny> imaš mesec dni časa, da me postaviš na laž
<CrazyLemon> anny torej naj kr zbrišem pdf? :D
<anny> po želji
<anny> krejzi bere, anči gre spat
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-22
<enjan> A kdo ve kaj so tko posodobli, da da tiskalnik zdej (cca 3 tedne?) ne dela . Zazna ga in tud zbudi pol pa prav, da najbrž ni povezan. sem nekaj brskal pa je blo nekaj rdeče okrog firmwera, da ni podprt.
<enjan> mam HP photosmart D5160
<enjan> in ubuntu 13.4
<anny> dan
<breza> Živjo, anny
<anny> breza čuje, ostali spijo :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sm su pol s kolesom vceri
<idioterna> Uploading your video. 982 minutes remaining.
<idioterna> vceri je blo 2000 minut :)
<anny> no viš....super
<anny> mi smo imeli debato o zgodnjem vstajanju in vojaški disciplini
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> jsm pa ponoc posnel domaco pornografijo
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/both.png
<idioterna> je blo kr nice
<idioterna> zdej pa sibam s kolesom k so sli otroc pes v hrib pa smo se zmenil navrh
<idioterna> bbl
<anny> uživajte
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTpXVv-DaBQ
<Seniorita> Apple's iOS 7 Brings Jack to Tears - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57603816-71/4-year-old-weeps-because-he-hates-ios-7/ ONE MILLION VIEWS! Thanks for watching everyone, including the haters....«
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<pitko> dan
<sasa84> ooo pitkič
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<pitko> o
<pitko> sm vidu da si pregledala
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> a sm pridna? :$
<pitko> ja iii
<pitko> lahko spet
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> če je tko kej tazga, d ne opazm...me kr pocuki :)
<pitko> 55jih je
<sasa84> oki doki
<pitko> ma ne
<pitko> :D
<pitko> nism ukazovalen
<pitko> pa ne zgleda
<sasa84> kaj si prevaju?
<pitko> to k skos
<pitko> vrt
<pitko> maneger
<sasa84> ok
<pitko> manager*
<sasa84> bom pogledala mal kasnej... zdj skačm zarad južne med sobo in kuhno :P
<pitko> jaja boš že
<pitko> sej nebodo nikamor pobegnil :D
<pitko> mislm prevodi :)
<sasa84> pridn si pitko ;)
<pitko> ?
<pitko> ;D
<pitko> ii
<pitko> *_*
<dz0ny> idioterna: lol there should be app for that
<pitko> kaj je to Rosetta Karma ? na launchpadu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Spletna stran ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40697/#p40697
<CrazyLemon> stupid endomondo.. ne moreš poimenovat ture
<enjan> A kdo ve kaj so tko posodobli, da da tiskalnik zdej (cca 3 tedne?) ne dela . Zazna ga in tud zbudi pol pa prav, da najbrž ni povezan. sem nekaj brskal pa je blo nekaj rdeče okrog firmwera, da ni podprt.
<enjan>  mam HP photosmart D5160
<CrazyLemon> odpri programsko središče ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in tam imaš zgodovino posodobitev/namestitev/odstranitev
<CrazyLemon> in poglej kaj se je v tistem času upgrejdalo
<yang> enjan lahko ga tudi preko cupsa dodas
<enjan> Saj ga zaznava in ga ima v nastavitvah sam tiskalni posel stoji.
<CrazyLemon> imaš nameščen hplip toolbox?
<enjan> mam
<CrazyLemon> odpri ga pa poglej status
<CrazyLemon> tam piše če je kaka napaka
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej če je v Printer Control
<CrazyLemon> zagnan printer
<enjan> ja piše, da je ok (zelene kljukce) ko pa odprem tiskalni posel pa pravi, da najbrž ni povezan
<enjan> saj začne lučka na tiskalniku utripat
<CrazyLemon> če utripa ponavadi to pomeni da je neka napaka
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> crnila zmanjkalo
<CrazyLemon> meni ne utripa če zmanjka črnila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<tadej> lp
<tadej> ppl ko lubuntu instaliram mi zacne kr ekran utripat in se pri tem konca
<tadej> kaka ideja kaj ga muci?
<tadej> ubuntu normalno instalira
<tadej> aja pa lubuntu tud live ne zalaufa, enako utripa ekran...
<sasa84_> ančice
<sasa84_> :D
<anny> sasy :)
<sasa84_> kaj bo lepga?
<sasa84_> a bi kej prevajala? :P
<idioterna> make -j 24
<dz0ny> . /configure
<anny> sem vedela, da je nekaj za bregom :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: app for what
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> CoiTracker
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny> idioterna: sej to smo že imeli debato :P
<idioterna> sam je kr tezko
<idioterna> midva sva se kr parkrat spulila
<idioterna> z zic
<idioterna> morm wireless nardit
<idioterna> sej mam ene une ant+ hr monitorje tut
<idioterna> bom naslednjic tist sprobu
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/penguins-in-space-asteroid-mining-and-linux-7000020989/
<Seniorita> Penguins in Space! Asteroid mining and Linux | ZDNet
<Seniorita> »No, Planetary Resource isn't kidding. It’s working on using Linux, open-source software, and commercial off-the-shelf hardware to build the first robotic asteroid miners.«
<dz0ny> idioterna: :) potem ti samo Å¡e live streaming manjka
<idioterna> me prov zanima ce koga tok rajca metadata
<idioterna> da bi to gledu
<idioterna> "live intercourse"
<idioterna> pa tak dashboard
<idioterna> z life functions displayi
<dz0ny> itak tiste ki hočejo zanosit pa ne morejo
<dz0ny> se bi že našel trg
<idioterna> kaj bi jim pa pomagal to?
<idioterna> mislm ce hocjo zanosit pa ne morjo
<dz0ny> i don't know
<dz0ny> predvidevam da so kaki pdoatki pred in po tem tudi uporabni
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM9bFD8pq28
<Seniorita> Rachael Lander - 'Get Lucky' (Looped Cello Cover) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »An ode to Daft Punk...«
<idioterna> ma problem neplodnosti je da je ogromn spremenljivk
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/117867558830601601230/posts/jZ61YeKSWRB
<Seniorita> David Callé – Google+ - The smart scopes server now anonymizes images before…
<Seniorita> »The smart scopes server now anonymizes images before serving them to your Dash. :-) #ubuntu #privacy«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sup
<sasa84_> zdobersek, CrazyLemon bi rad vidu mojo desno joško
<CrazyLemon> a bi rada da jo zdobersek slika?
<sasa84_> lahko...on jo lohk Å¡e potipa :Å P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahko ti skiciram
<zdobersek> (.)
<zdobersek> al je (  .  ) ?
<zdobersek> .ascii o
<zdobersek> .a o
<zdobersek> nvm
<breza>         
<breza>         
<breza>    ___
<breza>   / _ \
<breza>  | (_) |
<breza>   \___/
<breza>         
<breza>         
<CrazyLemon> (ø) <- piercing
<dz0ny> .a ( o )
<breza>    __         __
<breza>   / /         \ \
<breza>  | |    ___    | |
<breza>  | |   / _ \   | |
<breza>  | |  | (_) |  | |
<breza>  | |   \___/   | |
<breza>   \_\         /_/
<breza>                   
<CrazyLemon> kiklop!
<CrazyLemon> http://9to5google.com/2013/09/21/new-leaked-shots-show-redesigned-android-4-4-kitkat-phone-messaging-apps/
<Seniorita> New leaked shots show redesigned Android 4.4 KitKat phone & messaging apps? | 9to5Google
<Seniorita> »Update: Two more shots after the break. The images above might be our first look at redesigned stock apps in Google's upcoming Android 4.4 "KitKat" update. We've been reporting on a lot of Nexus 5 ...«
<pitko> lepo nexusu 4 bo mel podporo :)
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo javo inštalirano? jre predvsem..  če ja https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5942/
<Seniorita> Spletna stran ne deluje (Stran 1) - Programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita> »Spletna stran ne deluje (Stran 1) - Programi - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<zdobersek> ne se hecat.
<sasa84_> men tud ne dela ta šah...teži z javo
<CrazyLemon> nea se
<sasa84_> nea tak CrazyLemon čuj!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dela sam java ppa moraš met
<dz0ny> od web8
<sasa84_> dz0ny, mi se bojimo zj* stvari :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny web8 ima oracleovo javo? ali openjdk/jre ?
<idioterna> sasa84_: to je past pomoje
<sasa84_> idioterna, res je :P
<idioterna> sasa84_: ce si simetricna loh levo sam doma nardi
<sasa84_> hahahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni simetrična
<CrazyLemon> nobena ženska ni simetrična!
<CrazyLemon> znanstveniki so to dokazal!
<idioterna> valda da je
<CrazyLemon> ne ni!
<idioterna> js jih ful poznam k so simetricne
<CrazyLemon> !g asimetrične joške
<Seniorita> asimetrične prsi | Diva.Si - Všeč si mi - Forum http://www.diva.si/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34391
<idioterna> cak ti narisem
<CrazyLemon> see
<CrazyLemon> !g asimetrične joške znanstveniki
<Seniorita> Asimetrične prsi znak za nastanek raka dojk - Planet lepote http://www.planet-lepote.com/asimetricne-prsi-znak-za-nastanek-raka-dojk
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem res je..sm prebral na 24ur
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40698/#p40698
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://www.cloggiecentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Aiga_symbol_signs_clip_art_hight.png
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: perfektno simetricna.
<idioterna> no, razn antialiasinga i guess
<CrazyLemon> idioterna govoriva o joškah je bela cesta..ne o WC znaku
<idioterna> o zenskah.
<idioterna> to ni isto k joske
<CrazyLemon> focus dude..focus!
<idioterna> there's stuff behind tits!
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj me brigajo ženske..mene sam joške zanimajo
<sasa84> ja idioterna ... CrazyLemon ma rad tud shenale, sam d so joške!
<sasa84> shemale*
<CrazyLemon> i do not judge!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej to majo pa tut cist navadni moski
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> http://www.manboobsguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/man-boobs-jack-nicholson-e1329087419966.jpg
<CrazyLemon> saggy
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ManVQN5yA :P
<Seniorita> Evil Barbershop Quartet - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A woman receives an unusual message from a very dapper barbershop quartet... Song "With Ease" © 2010 - Spiegel & Wolpow Partnership, ASCAP. 2011 HOLIDAY SALE...«
<dz0ny> huh tle se pa igrajo malo preveč z petardami http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06xVGy56u6U
<Seniorita> Kumano Huge Fireworks Explosion 900mm (36inch) Shell - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is a video clip of the highlight of 2009 Fireworks Festival in Kumano, Japan. The whole display went on for nearly 2 hours, but this clip is just "The B...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ping
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ne maras saggy
<idioterna> pol so ksni mladi gamerji bl zate.
<anny> dolgcajt je
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> anny: kok racunas na uro
<idioterna> mam en ful zanimiu deu
<pitko> ja?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> pamze kopat
<idioterna> cist usrane od mivke pa blata
<idioterna> sm lihkar pol ure rabu
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> aja pa itak da k sta prletela u bajto sta se najprej u pojstlo ulegla
<pitko> haha
<idioterna> tko da sm mogu se posteljnino zamenat
<idioterna> bbl, se psa morm
<pitko> go go daddy :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/najboljsi-sosed.jpg
<idioterna> tadva./
<idioterna> brez /
<anny> lool
<pitko> :D
<anny> lahko jih skopam, odtoke boš pa sam pucal
<pitko> hihi
<idioterna> deal
<idioterna> odtoki ne kricijo.
<pitko> mislm v čem si pa ti užival k si bil majhen?
<pitko> haha
<anny> mh
<anny> ti parajo živce?
<pitko> drgač sm pa zadovoljen da sta blatna po pravic povedan raji vidm to k pa da tipkajo po raznih napravah
<idioterna> poskusajo
<idioterna> ne sej men je kul da sta blatna
<idioterna> sam umit jih morm pa vseen
<pitko> ja to ja itq :D
<pitko> današnji otroci so zombiji
<pitko> sam tipkajo
<idioterna> dunno men se moji ne zdijo nc kej zombiji
<pitko> sm reku tvoji? :D
<anny> nekaj slišiš o njih, vidiš pa jih parkrat na leto pa še takrat se moraš prepričat, če ne haluciniraš
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/mami-vrti-zivo.jpg
<anny> tvoji so Å¡e majhni
<pitko> ja
<anny> Å¡e v fazi lego kock in barbik
<pitko> čeprov anny iskušnje
<idioterna> barbike so ze dve dobil
<pitko> tud pri teh letih
<idioterna> pa obe lezita
<pitko> že
<pitko> igrice na telefonu
<pitko> in podobna elektornka
<anny> odvisno, kdo je kje
<pitko> ja
<anny> nečakinja je stara šest let in jo bom morala naučiti, kako se pokliče po telefonu
<pitko> ma ja mel sem iskušnjo k je profesor spraševal katero tablico naj kup svojmu 4 letnemu sinu -.-
<pitko> no lepo
<pitko> jaz njemu dejtemu žogo pa kolo da nebo revež
<anny> divje
<CrazyLemon> anny poveš ji naj odpre google now ter pove "call home" :p
<idioterna> moja dva mata rpi
<idioterna> vsak svoj
<idioterna> pa raspbian gor
<anny> Krejzi, ona je pri Monster High punčkah
<idioterna> ko se bosta naucila programirat bosta ze kej pametnga nardila
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> kaj je to monster high
<CrazyLemon> !g monster high
<Seniorita> Monster High - Play Games, Watch Videos for Kids | Monster High http://www.monsterhigh.com/
<idioterna> o lej mene so tut slikal
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/chasing-charo.jpg
<anny> nekaj se ji sanja kako se najde risanko na zunanjem disku, več pa ne
<zdobersek> idioterna: video or it didn't happen
<pitko> mislm sej razumem da današnji starši ste zaposleni zelo sam elektronka ne reš problema da se znebiš otroka :)
<zdobersek> http://bou.si/pic/mami-vrti-zivo.jpg - sami rdeci
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. + http://bou.si/pic/najboljsi-sosed.jpg
<CrazyLemon> komunist je tale idioterna for sure
<pitko> zakaj? :D
<pitko> aja
<pitko> -.-
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<CrazyLemon> anny a to pomeni da večino svojega časa preživi zunaj?
<anny> ne, ravno v tem je klinc...starša sta oba čez 120 kg
<anny> ko gre z mano ven, pravi, da ima "telovadbo" :)
<idioterna> zdobersek: Uploading your video. 360 minutes remaining.
<idioterna> zdobersek: to je vcerisn video
<idioterna> dons nimam
<CrazyLemon> anny uh :)
<anny> pač hitrejši tempo kot ga je navajena od običajnega
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes s svojo igral pikado..pa me je trikrat zmagala :)
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://bou.si/pic/cxing-across-zagar.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2013/ccc-breaks-apple-touchid       za vse iphone 5s fane :)
<Seniorita> CCC | Chaos Computer Club breaks Apple TouchID
<anny> CrazyLemon, kdaj si danes vstal?
<CrazyLemon> anny 7:55
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: post that on #apple-si
<anny> *clap
<CrazyLemon> anny na turo sem Å¡el :)
<anny> rekel, je da bo pred osmo
 * anny ob 6:15
<CrazyLemon> anny oh..ne ob 6.00? :p
<anny> ne
<anny> nedelja je pa to...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: reci
<CrazyLemon> anny no prav :p
<dz0ny> hm meni je nekak uspelo izkjučit google now
<dz0ny> scašta
<dz0ny> maj
<CrazyLemon> zbrišeš google search pa je :)
<dz0ny> joj
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dota?
<dz0ny> ravno koncal
<dz0ny> grem mal se bluzit pol pa spat
<dz0ny> next time ..
<anny> narod, kaj je to za en virus z imenom claro?
<idioterna> bou
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<anny> danes me je nekdo spraševal, kako ga odstraniti, jaz pa ko teliček v nova vrata
<CrazyLemon> !g remove claro virus
<Seniorita> Remove Claro Search (Removal Instructions) - Malware Tips http://malwaretips.com/blogs/claro-search-virus/
<dz0ny> .ddg claro
<breza> claro definition: a light-colored usually mild cigar.
<idioterna> krneki ocitno
<breza> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claro
<CrazyLemon> očitno je malware
<dz0ny> cigara je :P
<idioterna> internet explorer toolbar.
<dz0ny> anny: greš na ninite namestiš avast pa search and destroy 2
<dz0ny> poženeš search and destroy
<anny> zoprna zadeva
<dz0ny> pustiš 2h uri da dela
<dz0ny> done...
<anny> mah ne vem, če bi se sploh pretegnila
<anny> kdor ima luknjasto opremo, je sam kriv
<CrazyLemon> anny to je k inštaliraš brez da prebereš kaj vse se zravn namesti
<CrazyLemon> in sam klikaš next
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> itak bo čez 14 dni isto
<anny> CL, ti to resno?
<CrazyLemon> anny ja!
<anny> folk nima pojma o pojmu
<CrazyLemon> kr povej folku
<CrazyLemon> anny no povej jim.. "do not click fucking next button"
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi ko avg al kaj je že en AV inštaliraš
<anny> se ne prime
<CrazyLemon> te vpraša ali hočeš da toolbar inštaliraš pa še dodatne neumnosti
<anny> pr0n pa te zadeve...
<dz0ny> ponavadi ni porn
<anny> ne, ne
<anny> to je višja znanost
<CrazyLemon> pr0n ponavadi predlaga "flash player" :)
<CrazyLemon> "pr0n"
<anny> Å¡e huj
<dz0ny> mislim večino spywara je na straneh za poker, prenose, kakšne torrente
<anny> saj pravim, kar naj jim bo
<idioterna> a ste vidl k sm posneu home porn
<anny> ali pa 20 ojrov na mizo za moj trud....potem je pa surla do tal
<anny> idioterna to bi nabolje opisali kot "znanstveni pr0n"
<dz0ny> http://24ur.com/9pf5ik
<CrazyLemon> idioterna fajn si natreniran!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Nina Đurđević postala slovenska Miss Universe
<Seniorita> »Na letošnjem izboru za Miss Universe Slovenije, ki je potekal v Portorožu, so za najlepšo okronali Nino Đurđević iz Maribora, za prvo spremljevalko so izbrali Saro Savnik iz Ajdovščine, za drugo spremljevalko pa Natašo Naneva iz Kranja.«
<idioterna> ja sej mava oba kondicijo sam
<anny> ja, to pa res...moj utrip je 100-120 če se samo peljem s kolesom po ljubljani
<idioterna> tle je nizek utrip predvsem zato k je sestra od babice prespala pr nas in je bla direkt pod najino pojstlo
<idioterna> pa nisva smela tok razgrajat
<idioterna> je pa tut odvisn od razpolozenja
<idioterna> vcasih se na stropu luc maje vcasih je pa sam mal bl globok dihanje
<anny> dz0ny, je kakšna po tvojem okusu?
<idioterna> in zdej morm nardit ene 100 grafov takihle
<CrazyLemon> sej se sploh nič ne vidi.. lahk bi dali vsaj več slik
<idioterna> pa pol ksnmu studentu dt da nardi magisterij iz tega
<idioterna> kaj je miss universe?
<idioterna> a to so studentke
<anny> hahaha¨
<anny> na visoki frizerski Å¡oli
<anny> danes sem videla na čopovi veliko lepših...pa niso bile tuje navijačice
<CrazyLemon> visoka frizerska? a to so že znanje frufrujev in podobno oblikovanih frizur?
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :D
<anny> hecam se...visoka frizerska ne obstaja, čeprav razmišljajo o odprtju
<idioterna> sosolci so mel reunion
<idioterna> js pa nism mogu jit
<dz0ny> anny: naah
<anny> cc
<anny> strela ste zahtevni tukaj
<idioterna> je pa bil kolega in je reku da je sosolka k je bla mis slovenije rekla da me je vidla in da kao hudo zgledam
<anny> a ni vsaka lepa po Å¡estih pirih, Å¡e bolj pa po seksu?
<idioterna> tko da naslednic ocitno sploh ne bom dobil propustnce da bi su
<anny> idioterna, katera sošolka je bila miss?
<anny> podatek za SS*
<idioterna> ja ce ti to povem mas pa pretty much cel history
<anny> če me dovolj zanima, bom ugotovila tudi brez tega
<CrazyLemon> anny raje vprašaj koliko je idioterna star.. drugo bomo že zvedli :>
<anny> CL, vsi podatki o njem so na netu
<dz0ny> anny: pa ravno ti si zadnjič o tem da majo vsake oči svojega malarja
<idioterna> anny: http://www.gimnazija-poljane.com/P/Razredi19951996/2B.jpg
<anny> ma tisto je bil bolj hec
<anny> razlika je med populacijo Marsa in Venere
<anny> haha, res ste dobri na fotki!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zihr je ta v prvi vrsti ane :)
<anny> iščemo mis med 1998 in 2005
<idioterna> tm nekje ja
<idioterna> sej ne vem kdaj je bla
<anny> okno je 7 let med 18-25
<CrazyLemon> anny ko najdeš kandidatko jo napiši
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli kdo je boljši raziskovalec
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> http://www.google.si/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=_yLY5ijqYTZvGM&tbnid=Or5NfVqJ12D7KM:&ved=0CAMQjhw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.playboy.si%2Fbranje%2Fnovice%2Fnajlepsa-ritka-brazilije-okronali-miss-bumbum-2012%2F&ei=FEg_Ur7OLpDZsgaRxoD4CA&bvm=bv.52434380,d.Yms&psig=AFQjCNFDej0Z33khwm8tMUoBsk8hh9mkJQ&ust=1379965307783831
<Seniorita> Opozorilo o preusmeritvi
<CrazyLemon> js imam dve kandidatki
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a vam kr povem
<idioterna> al vam je fun se jit to igro
<anny> http://www.miss-slovenije.si/index.php/arhiv-miss-slovenije/1999-neda-ganik
<Seniorita> Neda Gačnik - Miss Slovenije 1999
<Seniorita> »MISS SLOVENIJE - Uradna spletna stranMISS SLOVENIA - The Offical Website«
<CrazyLemon> anny LOL!
<CrazyLemon> dej no
<CrazyLemon> izberi si drugo kandidatko
<anny> kuga se zdaj pritožuješ
<CrazyLemon> no prav..
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a je N. Gačnik? :)
<idioterna> a je ne vids na slikci
<idioterna> lih nasprot mene sedi
<CrazyLemon> nasproti ni
<CrazyLemon> razn če si ti slikal
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> na drugi strani.
<CrazyLemon> in ja..se mi je zdela da je to ona..tako faco ma.. :)
<anny> hm
<anny> težko je ugotoviti z vsem tem makeupom in photoshopom
<idioterna> je neda ja
 * anny se prikloni
 * CrazyLemon ploska
<idioterna> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<anny> no llih pretiravat ni treba
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGnxeSbb3g
<Seniorita> Reinventing the fastest forgotten archery. - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> js sm dvomu med tino zajc pa nedo.. nato sm vidu da je tina Å¡la na gimnazijo Å¡entvid :)
<Seniorita> »Faster than Legolas! A historical technique much faster than the known. The Danish archers Lars Andersen has rediscovered. an old and very fast way to shoot ...«
<idioterna> kdo je pa tina zajc
<anny> http://www.miss-slovenije.si/index.php/arhiv-miss-slovenije/2003-tina-zajc
<Seniorita> Tina Zajc - Miss Slovenije 2003
<Seniorita> »MISS SLOVENIJE - Uradna spletna stranMISS SLOVENIA - The Offical Website«
<idioterna> se bl je cudna
<idioterna> k neda
<idioterna> mislm na tej sliki od razreda je tut "najlepse dekle na svetu"
<anny> zakaj tako cinično?
<CrazyLemon> tista zravn tebe ni slaba..mislim na sliki :)
<idioterna> kera zravn mene
<anny> prva vrsta je sploh izjemna
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi v zadnji vrsti ?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne.
<CrazyLemon> aaaah
<CrazyLemon> zdaj te vidim!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> Krejzi, ti ne bi bil za obveščevalno
<CrazyLemon> anny nehi no.. nedo sm takoj najdu :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40699/#p40699
<anny> aha
<anny> kdor prej pride prej melje in to sem bila jaz
<CrazyLemon> ne..ti si sam prva prilepila link
<CrazyLemon> js sm čakal da najdeš
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da bova Å¡la na 1, 2 ,3
<anny> :))))
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=eUkX75IEkHE
<Seniorita> Kid in cockpit (JungleboysTV) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Elegant Gentleman's Guide to Knife Fighting To see more sketches please visit http://www.youtube.com/user/jungleboysTV NOTE: To those who ask what if you...«
<anny> ne vem, kaj si ti mislu, če sploh kaj
<CrazyLemon> anny a tko.. a zdj bova nesramna?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> jah...očitno ne poznam dovolj internih for tega chata
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<idioterna> una nad mano je ja
<CrazyLemon> nad tabo? zdaj pa res ne vem kera je neda oziroma keri si ti :D
<CrazyLemon> no kakorkoli že
 * anny da poljubček CrazyLemon
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: neda je skrajno desno v prvi vrsti
<andrej> komu? :)
<idioterna> jsm pa skrajno levo
<andrej> dober vecer
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pol ne razumem kaj si mislu <idioterna> una nad mano je ja             kako je nad tabo če sta oba v prvi vrsti
<idioterna> you misunderstand
<idioterna> 21:52< idioterna> mislm na tej sliki od razreda je tut "najlepse dekle na svetu"
<idioterna> to ni neda.
<CrazyLemon> aaha :)
<idioterna> mislm sej so pretty much vse ble lustne no
<idioterna> sam ene so res from out of this world
<idioterna> no, ena.
<CrazyLemon> anny a misliš da me lahk tko podkupiš?? :>
<idioterna> "ja."
<anny> poskušam lahko...
<anny> nisi rekel, da so bile punce zelo škrt s poljubčki?
<CrazyLemon> anny a sem? .. ne spomnem se :)
<anny> si
<anny> lahko pa predlagaš drugačen način...
<CrazyLemon> predlagam drugačen način!
<anny> no, da slišimo
<CrazyLemon> dej lupčka nečakinji pa jo pelji še na kak sprehod :)
<anny> awwww
<anny> kolk kjuti
<CrazyLemon> naah.. če že moraš komu dat poljub naj bo vsaj tapravi je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> mmm
<anny> imam enega kandidata v bližini
<idioterna> kul js mam pa kandidatko
<idioterna> ampak ne tipka v irc tko da zihr nisi ti
<anny> ne, razen če živi v par različnih dimenzijah
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40700/#p40700
<idioterna> to pa dvomm
<idioterna> je zlo down to earth
<anny> nisem tvoji gospe prav nič podobna
<CrazyLemon> dober film na pop tv
<CrazyLemon> Kinsley
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40697/#p40697
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40698/#p40698
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40699/#p40699
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40700/#p40700
<idioterna> mhm, moji gospe je zlo mal ljudi podobnih
<anny> pa smo spet pri sexu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Kinsey*
<zdobbie> povprecen* film (IMDB 7.1)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Kinsey!*
<CrazyLemon> ej..film je epic
<CrazyLemon> keri nasveti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kere izjave
<anny> jutri ga bom pobrala s pašnikov
<CrazyLemon> pa biografija je
<anny> zdaj grem pa prakticirat v živo
<CrazyLemon> no no anny ..sposodi si ga pa kot pridna punca ga nato vrni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> anny  ne pozabi utripa beležit da ga lahk z idioterna primerjaš
<anny> gah....kje pa je še kakšna videoteka
<anny> no, čaki...v knjižnici ga mogoče imajo
<anny> ravno sedaj imam pas že od 12 na mestu..1210 kalorij
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič
<anny> sem ženska
<CrazyLemon> js sm med 9 in 14 porabu 3.1k :)
<anny> moram paziti,d a ne izropam hladilnika
<anny> jaz ne kolesarim (toliko) ampak dvigujem uteži
<CrazyLemon> no kr pejt sexat zdj.. da fant ne čaka predolgo
<anny> ni panike...ga znam zakurit
<anny> in obratno
<anny> ln
<CrazyLemon> have fun
<anny> enako
<idioterna> srecno ja
<idioterna> upam da mata fire alarm
<CrazyLemon> pa gasilni aparat - tega novega na vodno meglo :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si se kaj zmenila z mornarjem??
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-15
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: a kej plavaste?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> a vi kej?
<dz0ny_> pr nas ni vode ve kot obicajno za ta letni cas
<dz0ny_> ene 8m na mostu, to je pa tud vse
<zdobersek> a maste most?
<yang> Snowden, Kimdotcom, Assange @ http://kim.com/
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10548017_10202573188306370_730499558356298573_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10644107_10202620196601548_6808121369327105227_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> ^^ un k drzava ne ve kje je poplavno obmocje
<dz0ny_> poslusat pa nocjo
<zdobersek> a tole je normala? :>
<msev1> živjo
<msev1> a si je kdo zbuildov popcorn-time mogoče?
<dz0ny_> jp
<zdobersek> ZE CASTLE IS SAFE
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: tole pa k je suša https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10669061_10202584751755449_838831422673926088_o.jpg
<zdobersek> pa vam je dolgcajt
<msev1> en problem mam /usr/bin/popcorn-time: line 39: /opt/Popcorn-Time/node-webkit/nw: No such file or directory
<dz0ny_> msev1: zakajzbuildalsejmasdownloadbuildanga
<msev1> aja
<dz0ny_> www-time4popcorn-eu
<yang> dz0ny_: vidi se, da so bili ljudje 100 let nazaj veliko bolj pametni, grad so postavli gor na utrdbi, da ga ne bi zalivala voda
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> iscem sliko kjer voda tece cez most
<dz0ny_> tist je blo lan :)
<dz0ny_> tko da letos je suša :>
<msev1> ok ce zalaufam pol tist Popcorn-time mi jamra za libudev.so.0
<yang> kaj je tist kontejner - elektricni agregat ?
<yang> una pepelka je pa lustna
<dz0ny_> yang: cistilna naprava
<yang> msev1: "atp-file search libudev.so.0" pa instaliraj tist paket
<dz0ny_> http://utox.org/
<dz0ny_> .aptf libudev.so.0
<dz0ny_> u
<dz0ny_> jabuk no more
<slax0r> dz0ny_: jebes tako suso k mors use iz kleti zramat ven
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ja, zalil?
<yang> slax0r: zadnjic so se hecal na radiu Ga-Ga, ko je serpentinsek "reseval" kar je blo vrednega v hisi in je sel v klet in  spil 5 litrov najboljse viljamovke, pred plazom :)
<zdobersek> a prov Sarec se imitira?
<slax0r> dz0ny_: jop
<yang> mislim, da on oponasa ja
<dz0ny_> sucks
<zdobersek> v kteri stranki je?
<yang> dz0ny_: a tisti nasemljenci so domacini ?
<yang> dz0ny_: enkrat morm pridt na vas konec pogledat
<dz0ny_> dunno kdo so :)
<dz0ny_> yang: moraš sašo vprašat kdaj bratranc odpre gostilno
<dz0ny_> ker ne mores nan obeno pijaco drugac :>
<yang> ok
<dz0ny_> http://utox.org/
 * dz0ny_ E9C34D5636A44E6A45BAAA404E7D3DD27A3DFB6187CEDC576E4A41F7188DE820C57A82380299
<napsy> ka je to?
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (14ae2df) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/35310539
<dz0ny_> p2p chat+voice
<dz0ny_> foss skype
<napsy> u najs
<yang> webrtc ?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> kad
<dz0ny_> yang: https://camo.githubusercontent.com/c8c4016b5e3f44bedfbdcb554a38d4b03828cd26/68747470733a2f2f7261772e6769746875622e636f6d2f6e6f747365637572652f75546f782f6d61737465722f696d616765732f75546f782d77696e33322e706e67 :)
<dz0ny_> your hero
<zdobersek> Holy RMS!
<yang> hehe
<yang> bom instaliral
<yang> mogoce lahko malo poklepetam z njim na remote
<yang> ceprav, kaj pa lahko Stallmana vprasas, heh
<yang> ceprav dvomim da on tole zadevo uporablja
<yang> men se zdi tut webrtc prirocna resitev, se bolj
<yang> ne rabis nobenega dodatnega progama
<yang> za videoconf
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sam gre prek google serverja
<slax0r> kdo mi je ze zadnjic rekel da ko ugotovim kako iz tmux kopirat v clipboard mu naj povem?
 * dz0ny_ all ears
<slax0r> za ta pripravek boste potrebovali: tmux v1.8+, xclip, ter ta config file: http://laravel.io/bin/QPamD
<slax0r> sorry, vem samo v vim mode
<slax0r> potem pa: C-b Escape -> v -> selectas kaj hoces skopirat -> y
<zdobersek> vim?? blasphemy!
<slax0r> v samem tmux lahko nazaj pastas z normalnim paste, ali pa C-B p
<slax0r> C-b p sorry
<slax0r> zdobersek: _the_ editor
<zdobersek> HE SAID IT AGAIN
<msev1> tnx dz0ny_ mi je ratal
<msev1> kko pa zamenam ikono
<msev1> k kle pod properties-emblems nimam možnosti da izberem custom
<dz0ny_> nardis link
<dz0ny_> pa pol lahko spremenis
<dz0ny_> sam bi moral met kr prec
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3CFEAXrc9s
<jabuk> Kim Dotcom - To be with you - YouTube
<jabuk> "To be with you" featuring Danielle Sharp Good Times album by Kim Dotcom Follow me: http://Twitter.com/KimDotcom
<zdobersek> 2:30
<zdobersek> I can suffer through it
<zdobersek> caki
<zdobersek> to ni on
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> sej sm js ze napisu kako se nardi
<idioterna> v obeh bindingih
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 19.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/09/2014 13:13:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.65+E
<yang> oops
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @15.09.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:07, Kulminacija: 12:58:37, Sončni zahod: 19:16:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 35min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42143/#p42143
<yang> >> Hvala za link. Ne razumem, pa tvojega komentarja "Zdravo, mami"...
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> o
<yang> neko jebo mate na forumu
<yang> ne da se postat
<yang> al je nek timeout
<dz0ny_> it's beoken sw, CrazyLemon dela na zamenjavi
<yang> hm ne, nek timeout je ocitno
<yang> zdej sem postal
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Opera 25 Beta Adds Linux Support, New Bookmarking Feature  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qYswLE59Iqs/opera-25-beta-adds-linux-support-new-bookmarking-feature
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] yang: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42144/#p42144
<zdobersek> jebemo mater
<zdobersek> tak soncek se je naredu, pol ure prej sem se pa nazr
<yang> jst sem sel pa najprej na sprehod pa potem zret
<idioterna> men so pa spredn lezaj popravl
<idioterna> cakte bom uploadal
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/broken-bearing.mp3
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> as mel to klopotec
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> spredna guma mi je tko delala zadnjih dunno
<idioterna> 250km ? :)
<idioterna> mislm spredn lezaj
<idioterna> zdej mam nov lezaj
<idioterna> spomlad bom pa zamenu cel spredn wheel pa je
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo v zahodni Sloveniji povečini jasno, drugod zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Predvsem na vzhodu države bodo občasno rahle padavine.Jutri bo na Primorskem delno jasno, drugod pretežno oblačno. Ponekod bodo krajevne padavine. Proti večeru bodo možne krajevne plohe tudi ob morju. Zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 15, najvišje dnevne od 18 do 22, na Primorskem do okoli 25 stopinj C.
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V sredo in četrtek bo deloma sončno z zmerno oblačnostjo. Zjutraj bo megleno.
<yang> zakaj ni napovedi za torek ?
<yang> .prognoza
<zdobersek> torek odpade.
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny_> vremenar na dopustu :>
<yang> mogoce si je zracunal da bo vreme tukaj za en k**c in jo je mahnil raje na kanarce
<idioterna> men pise da bo v torek zmerno do pretezno oblacno z obcasnimi lokalnimi plohami popoldan
<idioterna> po domace povedano: fuck all.
<yang> heh
<yang> jebenti dopoldan bo treba nekam skocit
<yang> idioterna: a na pokljuko gres kdaj ?
<yang> z biciklom
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> tja sam slovenci hodjo
<yang> heh, jst sploh se nikoli nisem bil tam, sam vedno pravjo da je lepo
<yang> gobe nabirat
<yang> mogoce bi lahk sel pozimi, da bi se mal smucat naucil, v 20ih letih sem verjetno z epozabil
<yang> lazem
<yang> mislim, da je kraj k se mu rece zatrnik na pokljuki, to pomen da smo se v vrtcu tam smucat ucil
<yang> google ga ne najde
<msev_> dz0ny_, vprašanje imam zate
<msev_> probam "aptik" kompajlat, pa mi reče da gee-1.0 manjka,pa grem gledat v vala-0.20/vapi pa ga res ni notr :(
<msev_> pa sm ga inštalirou dodatno
<msev_> rd bi si olajšal nadgradnjo na lts če je možno
<msev_> da bi si ppa-je shranil itd
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Opera 25 Beta Released, Linux Builds Finally Available In The Beta Channel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vdj_tzlpRdg/opera-25-beta-released-linux-builds.html
 * CrazyLemon ne dela na  zamenjavi, zamenjava je že prisotna samo jo je potrebno 'splavit' :D
<msev_> hmmm
<msev_> kko se vi spravte k posodobitvi
<msev_> kko si shrante kere app-e želite spet etc.
<CrazyLemon> si jih ne..imaš pa dpkg pa --get-selections če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> gugl it
<CrazyLemon> sej je dost debat bilo o tem
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..če je posodobitev se appi samo posodobijo
<CrazyLemon> iz uradnih skladišč
<msev_> uradnih?
<msev_> a pol če sm kšne ppa-je dodajal pol ne?
<CrazyLemon> msev_ nope
<CrazyLemon> se onemogočijo
<CrazyLemon> pol jih lahko ponovno dodaš
<CrazyLemon> ker se ne  zbrišejo ampak samo zakomentirajo
<msev_> zj si si shranu neke ppa-je pa zgodovino terminala pa get-selections
<CrazyLemon> kolko je za verjet ajdemipopusiju http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/lg/lg-nexus-4-mozna-menjava-1295020798.html :)
<msev_> a so te security update-i ful pomembni
<msev_> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<CrazyLemon> security v imenu čist nič ne pomeni
<msev_> hahahahah
<CrazyLemon> zato je windows 98 ftw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev_> hahaha :D
<msev_> zafrknu sm mogu bi se sam na lts-e osredotočt :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst ne verjamem takemu ki napise "use" namesto "vse"
<CrazyLemon> yang a ti si se na vse obesu..mene bl moti telefonska Å¡tevilka :)
<CrazyLemon> msev_ no shit :)
<yang> stevilak je fajn
<msev_> haha lololol
<yang> ceprav nevem username je tak za scammerja glih taprav
<msev_> tut Å¡tevilka namiguje na scammerja :D
<msev_> fora je u temu da bo spet vsem vam težiu k bom posodablal pa bil paničn glede particij pa to :D
<msev_> k to nikol ne vem :D
<msev_> pa nemogoče se mi je naučit
<yang> enkrat me je en tip ki ni bil iz sveta racunalnistva spraseval, ce se splaca narociti nekaj od enega spammerja, un mu je pa poslal mail iz naslova "scammer@gmail.com" mislim....heh
<CrazyLemon> yang ampak lih taki niso scammerji :D
<yang> jst iz bollhe ne kupujem nicesar, slovencki so me ponavad skusal nategnit "vse dela, brez skrbi" prides domov priklopis in nic ne dela, potem pa nocjo vrnit denarja
<yang> iz ebaya nemskega nisem mel nikol problemov
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal.. valda boš probal prej :)
<yang> z rabljenimi stvarmi
<yang> tam napisejo, ce neki ne deluje kot mora napisejo da ima napako, tukaj na bolhi pa vecinoma blefirajo pa navijajo cene
<CrazyLemon> js sm se prejšnji teden menil z enim za nexus 4 :)
<yang> nemalokrat se zgodi da je elektronika rabljena drazja kot nova gor
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti ocitno se vedno rad drago kupujes
<yang> poceni kupovati je drago kupivati
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj že? :)
<yang> stvar kupis, se pokvari in moras novo kupiti
<yang> jaz sem se odvadil rabljene zadeve kupovati
<CrazyLemon> yang zato pa obstaja garancija :)
<yang> Lahko ti pa prodam Fairphone, je se v garanciji
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> fairphone sounds like a scam
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> v redu je, samo ne rabim dveh
<zdobersek> fair price for fair phone! 700EUR!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: cak zdej bomo SIT dobil nazaj
<dz0ny_> bo 500k SIT tole
<zdobersek> .pretvorit 700 EUR SIT
<zdobersek> .pretvori 700 EUR SIT
<jabuk> zdobersek: 167748.00 SIT
<zdobersek> wahwahwihwah!
<dz0ny_> + inflacija :)
<yang> Ni blo tok slabo ko smo mel tolarje
<yang> vse je blo ceneje
<yang> predvsem hrana
<dz0ny_> ja mramor prav da gremo nazaj na njih
<yang> jaz sej jst jih se mam za enih 10 jurjev
<yang> se dobr da nisem menjal
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> yang je tisocar!
<yang> Dogecoin millionaire
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja..veber pa hoče dnar za vojsko..because we need more gun power
<dz0ny_> :)
<zdobersek> pew pew pew
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/toilet-humour.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> to sm sliku po poti domov
 * CrazyLemon pa je naredu kr dobro pico!
<CrazyLemon> kje je sasa zdaj
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=604078729666698
<jabuk> Jochen Ernst | Facebook
<jabuk> haha immer wieder geil zu sehen  :DDDD
<zdobersek> kudose mi tala po Stravi
<dz0ny_> ^^ girl playing with electricity
<zdobersek> I deny!
<CrazyLemon> nice boobs ^^
<dz0ny_> ass no?
<CrazyLemon> ass je tko tko
<zdobersek> nimam flasha instaleranga :\
<CrazyLemon> srsly? u not on win8.1 mate?
<zdobersek> no
<zdobersek> but I ordered a Mac
<zdobersek> m8
<CrazyLemon> fair enough..not as fair as a fairphone tho
<zdobersek> fair schmair
<zdobersek> vsaj Applove live evente bom lahko gledal b.p.
<CrazyLemon> spoken like a true mac user that doesnt give a crap fair hardware and price
<CrazyLemon> +about
<CrazyLemon> sej si gledal b.p.
<CrazyLemon> sm ti priskrbel link a nisem??
<zdobersek> look at the jellies
<zdobersek> tist link je bil bolj svoh
<CrazyLemon> ti si bil bolj svoh! ti!
<zdobersek> prove it!
<zdobersek> you can't!
<zdobersek> I knew it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so what!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pico sem jedu! pa dobra je bila!
<zdobersek> baajs
<sasa84> jst sm jo včer!
<sasa84> zdej mam pa lohk še 20min d jo naročim :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moja je bila boljša :p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a vi dejansko mate v rakeku dostavo na dom?
<CrazyLemon> al pripeljejo hrano iz kakega doma upokojencev? :P
<sasa84> lohk jo naročim vsaj pr dveh :P
<CrazyLemon> uuu :>
<sasa84> vključno s palačinkami, kalamari, čevapčiči itd :P
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<zdobersek> a to moras vse v kompletu narocit, drugace se jim ne splaca vozit?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> I make-a de Lemon laugh!
<zdobersek> is a good day!
<sasa84> jst si grem zdej jajca kuhat :P
<sasa84> po napornem treningu morm jest beljakovine :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upam da imaš velika usta..ker boš mogla ogromno jajc pojest :D
<zdobersek> ... jih bo vmesala.
<CrazyLemon> that sounds painful
<zdobersek> ... za jajca
<CrazyLemon> of course
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Minecraft se približuje končni različici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42145/#p42145
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: tanov Alt-J album?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kaj je z njim?
<zdobersek> how good is it?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: men ze tile komadi ko so bli niso vsec kej prevec
<dz0ny_> https://soundcloud.com/blvck-ceiling/angel-1
<jabuk> Angel by BLVCK CEILING - Hear the world’s sounds
<jabuk> Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio
<zdobersek> BLASPHEMY
<dz0ny_> .imdb Killers
<jabuk> Killers (2010) 100 min Action Comedy Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.3/10 (60,232 glasov) MT: 21/100
<jabuk> A vacationing woman meets her ideal man, leading to a swift marriage. Back at home, however, their idyllic life is upset when they discover their neighbors could be assassins who have been contracted to kill the couple.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3390441241/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1103153/
<dz0ny_> .imdb Killers 2014
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<zdobersek> boljs iskej!
<dz0ny_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2409300/
<jabuk> Killers (2014) - IMDb
<jabuk> Directed by Kimo Stamboel, Timo Tjahjanto.  With Oka Antara, Rin Takanashi, Kazuki Kitamura, Epy Kusnandar. A psychopathic Japanese executive accidentally triggers a journalist's 'dark side'. They begin to connect over the Internet and make a complicated bond.
<zdobersek> ...
<dz0ny_> 7.1 :)
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> hvala, ampak ne, hvala
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42146/#p42146
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42147/#p42147
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42148/#p42148
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42149/#p42149
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42150/#p42150
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42151/#p42151
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-16
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Minecraft se približuje končni različici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42152/#p42152
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42153/#p42153
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @16.09.2014 7:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98%  megla megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:21, Kulminacija: 12:58:15, Sončni zahod: 19:14:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 31min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo pretežno oblačno, le na Primorskem, kjer bo pihala šibka burja, občasno delno jasno. Ponekod bo rahlo deževalo, popoldne bodo tudi posamezne plohe. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 17 do 20, na Primorskem do okoli 25 stopinj C. Jutri bo deloma sončno z zmerno oblačnostjo, ponekod v notranjosti Slovenije bodo čez dan še možne manjše krajevne padavine. Zjutraj bo po kotlinah megleno. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka bur
<jabuk> a Primorskem do okoli 25 stopinj C.
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> kr hladno ratava
<napsy> fajn za prehladit se
<idioterna> tehnicne cote ftw
<yang> sej ti pravim da je meteoroloska jesen
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> to je se poletje
<idioterna> kr na koledar poglej
<yang> koledarsko se ni jesen
<idioterna> also jsm leta 1999 mel 30 frocov v koloniji
<idioterna> drugi teden julija
<idioterna> mel smo 8-11 stopinj skos
<idioterna> pa dez
<yang> uf
<idioterna> smo kurl eno staro glineno pec
<idioterna> in je blo kr fino
<yang> se pravi nic se niso revcki kopali
<idioterna> aja ne ni blo na morju
<idioterna> sicer je bla kolpa blizu
<idioterna> ampak sli smo v solo v naravi
<idioterna> v kostel
<idioterna> jsm jih ucil biologijo pa delat z racunalniki
<yang> fajn
<yang> sm mislu it nekam dons, sam je taka prognoza da bo verjetno dezevalo
<yang> pa bom sel raje  ko bo soncen dan napovedan
<yang> NASA: August 2014 was the warmest August ever measured globally. (Records begin in 1880)
<idioterna> no vids
<yang> http://www.cnet.com/news/tame-your-hipster-beard-with-a-comb-made-from-what/
<jabuk> Tame your hipster beard with a comb made from what? - CNET
<idioterna> ti pa jamras kko sam dezuje
<jabuk> When you're out at your next Bon Iver or Arcade Fire concert, you can totally fine-tune your hip, ratty beard with this sweet comb made from a retro hipster material.
<idioterna> also ni mi jasn zakaj pravs da meteorologi nikol prov ne napovejo
<idioterna> in zdej pravjo da bo dez, ti pa zarad tega noces ven
<idioterna> zihr bo sonce
<yang> nevem sicer od kdaj hipsterji zbirajo vinile, mislim da so bolj mahnjeni na gadgete tipa ipod
<idioterna> halo? pojma nimas o nicemer
<zdobersek> vinili so back in fashion
<yang> to drzi, ampak pravi zbiralci se jih niso nikoli znebili
<yang> in se verjetno ne pristevajo med hipsterje
<idioterna> ti si en tak fejker ej
<idioterna> res prov pojma nimas
<idioterna> vse narobe
<idioterna> hipsterji kupujejo sodobno glasbo na vinilkah
<idioterna> ne neke crappy pop muzike iz sedemdesetih
<yang> mmogoce so pa samo bolj audiofili
<yang> kot hipsterji
<yang> pa imajo rajsi analogen zvok
<idioterna> you don't get it
<yang> ne
<yang> jst mam vinilke ze vrsto let, se iz casov, ko ni bilo mp3-jev, nevem al sem zato zdej hipster
<idioterna> ne, nisi
<idioterna> you don't get it
<idioterna> ni se treba s tem ukvarjat
<idioterna> bos kdaj spoznal ksnga hipsterja pa ti bo razlozu
<idioterna> mogoce
<yang> morda kot pravis je trend da kupujejo novo muzko, medtem ko zbiratelji bolj iscejo starejso redko muzko
<zdobersek> enkrat bo zadel :>
<yang> nekje mam video kjer tip lepo obrazlozi, da je digitalizirane blo cca. samo 40% glasbe z vinilnih plosc, torej ce zelis slisat nekaj kar ni digitaliziranega, ti prakticno ne preostane drugega
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J6OmXaLdKE
<jabuk> The Archive - YouTube
<jabuk> Dir. Sean Dunne / USA / 2008 An examination of the world's largest vinyl-record collection, the man who owns it, and the current state of the American record...
<yang> 17%
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> zivjo !
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> morning fantiči!
<zdobersek> hoi sasa84
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6bTYDLoODc
<jabuk> Zmelkoow - Tako zaspan - YouTube
<jabuk> jaz sem tako zaspan ... bolj zaspan kot moker vulkan bolj zaspan kot mrzel katran če bi me pekli na ražnju se mi ne bi dalo dret če bi me slačili iz kože se ...
<idioterna> zivjo sasa84
<sasa84> elooow idioterna ;)
<idioterna> dva sodelovca gresta na 42km
<sasa84> uf, odlično!
<sasa84> sam pazi, da tega ne bo yang prebral :P
<idioterna> mogoce clo trije, sam en se ni zihr
<idioterna> ma yang ma tok rad vse kar je povprecno
<sasa84> :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42154/#p42154
<yang> .vreme vrhnika
<yang> .vreme zaplana
<jabuk> ARSO: Idrija (325.0m): 17.1°C @16.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:17, Kulminacija: 12:59:09, Sončni zahod: 19:15:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 31min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Idrija (325.0m): 17.1°C @16.09.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:32, Kulminacija: 12:59:24, Sončni zahod: 19:15:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 31min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme muzldol
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> na zaplani sm pa bil v nedeljo
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/1292223254212-dumpfm-mario-Obamaclap.gif
<idioterna> evo tko je blo:
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/visoka-voda-v-bistri.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/barje-z-zaplane.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> aha, isti greben kokr Smrecje
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ena prjatlca zivi gor pa grem na obisk vsake tolk
<idioterna> k je lih po poti iz sluzbe
<zdobersek> aha :>
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42155/#p42155
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] nova2: Re: macbook in linux?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42156/#p42156
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> leet o' clock
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> oyea
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM in zdobersek... a prosim nehata skakat gor pa dol? :P
<zdobersek> catch me if you can!
<zdobersek> coffee is my bait!
<LorD_DDooM> yeah
<zdobersek> waiting for the LemonSlap!
<zdobersek> no? fine!
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> dafuq?
<LorD_DDooM> ej slax0r a ti si si nick spremenil v MWO?
<sasa84> ha! zdobersek!!
<sasa84> *bellyflop*
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ja, k nemcom nism mogu razlozit kaj pomen moj nick :D
<LorD_DDooM> a to si mail na support poslal?
<slax0r> jup
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, pa niso kompliciral?
<slax0r> ce se ne motim mi je niko porihtal
<slax0r> sploh nic
<slax0r> sem vprasal ce je mozno
<slax0r> pa so dogovoril da naj posljem par primerov kaj hocem met
<slax0r> in so mi spremenil
<LorD_DDooM> Kul, jaz moram tud mojega spremenit, mi je kr malo bad :)
<slax0r> sam cakal sem cca 2 tedna
<sasa84> zakaj pa? :P
<slax0r> da so mi nick spremenil na eni igri
<sasa84> achsooo
<slax0r> mal so cepljeni proti hitrosti
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: saj tebe nikol ni online -.-
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: slaxor je dovolj star in pogumen da si je lahko izboril klanovski bloodname! Jaz sem še dezgra pa imam deški naziv...
<slax0r> nisem se, sm se v sibkotu
<LorD_DDooM> Imel sem dva meseca pavzo i nisem igral...v nedeljo sem spet updejtal Blackjack <3
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> jaz sm pa v nedeljo praznu klet k je voda zalila
<slax0r> vceri pa delal do devetih :/
<LorD_DDooM> :/
<slax0r> dans bom pa se mogu mal ta slabsi polovici posvetit :)
<idioterna> a je s tabo u austriji
<slax0r> ne, why?
<idioterna> aja se vozs tja
<idioterna> vsak dan
<slax0r> jop
<idioterna> kr nerodn
<slax0r> ma zivim ravno v takem delu slovenije kjer ni ravno dost ponudb v moji stroki dela
<slax0r> vsaj ne taksnih ki bi meni disale, work-wise and $$$-wise
<idioterna> ja sej nimas kej
<slax0r> saj tut ravno razmisljava o tem da se preseliva oz. da kupiva/postaviva "stalco", in bova se verjetno kam blizje sluzbam preselila
<idioterna> js mam isto sranje
<idioterna> mislm js mam vse awesome
<idioterna> razn tega da si je sodelovc zlomu zapestje in ze cel poletje ne morm na dopust
<idioterna> in so zdej gospa z otroci na morju
<slax0r> please explain :)
<idioterna> js pa tle sedim
<idioterna> ja nadomescava se
<idioterna> in on ne more tipkat in pol nimam kej dost frej
<slax0r> aja, narobe prebral...sm prebral da ti je sodelavc zlomu zapestje
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> seb ga je
<idioterna> s kolesom je padu
<idioterna> js, k nardim ene 100x vec kilometrov k on, morm pa delat!
<slax0r> kako pa je res zdaj na morju? a vreme je? al je kje dalje vstran?
<slax0r> mislim, vreme itak da je, sam ce je soncno in toplo :)
<idioterna> toplo je
<idioterna> skos mi msgje posilja da je topla voda in da je 25 stopinj in da se majo ful fino in da ce bom loh ksn dan prsu
<idioterna> k je lih sred ovulacije.
<idioterna> sam ne bo slo
<slax0r> ah, jeba
<slax0r> te pridem nadomescat? ;)
<idioterna> ce ustrezas njenim standardom, komot
<slax0r> na firmi mislim :D
<idioterna> ce ustrezas njenim standardom, komot :)
<slax0r> aja, tista firma :)
<slax0r> bah, trenutno bi se raje ucil assembler znova kot popravljal to cudo
<idioterna> js pa sedim pa cakam :)
<slax0r> just a taste with what I have to deal with atm: http://laravel.io/bin/kln49
<slax0r> :/
<idioterna> kr grozna koda
<idioterna> js pa tole delam: http://bou.si/rest/ovh-coreos.png
<slax0r> kul :)
<idioterna> 150 mega iso je pa ze 15 minut cakam da se nalozi
<idioterna> ker je server nek v severni ameriki
<slax0r> mja, to sm zacel delat js, en plugin za shop, k posilja use orderje na en REST service, ampak sm umes zbolel in je sodelavc nadaljeval, use mam lepo pripravljeno z address objecti itd. ampak za nek cuden razlog te objecte ignorira in preden poslje se enkrat assembla celi payload -.-
<dz0ny_> .apt libiconv
<jabuk> libiconv-ruby {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10)}
<jabuk> libiconv-hook1 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> libiconv-hook-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny_> k ze jamramo gyp WARN EACCES user "root" does not have permission to access the dev dir "/root/.node-gyp/0.10.31"
<dz0ny_> I win!!!
<slax0r> to sm mel par dni nazaj
<slax0r> k sm na en comp mogu installat madeye
<slax0r> sm obupu in nalozu z pomocjo njihove .sh scripte
<slax0r> fuck your npm -.-
<idioterna> jsm pa coreos nalozu na nas pleh
<idioterna> da vidmo ce se zboota :)
<dz0ny_> npm install -g --unsafe-perm
<dz0ny_> does the trick
<dz0ny_> hec je k na pol serverjev faila
<dz0ny_> pol faila
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> pol k drugic pozenes
<dz0ny_> Processing Data (may take a moment) ...Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<slax0r> mah, npm se je vecji fuckup kot apt in yum combined
<dz0ny_> mhm
<slax0r> neki sm sprobavu gyp recompilat, sam traja vecno and it hangs..
<dz0ny_> yep pa core dump dobis
<slax0r> kot da mam cas, a ne vid da moram interpretirat php serialized stringe? :D
<yang> idioterna: vreme se je kar naredu sem sel lj-vrhnika-zaplana-logatec-col-godovic-logatec-lj
<dz0ny_> romantiki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1NVALEht_g
<Gregor3000> zakaj pa ni v ubuntu v repozitorijih raznih spletnih programov? npr wordpress, bug trackerjev itd. vidim da je po spletu ogromno Odprtokodnih rešitev za različne stvari in ne vem zakaj to ni v repozitoriji hp abi se potem namestilo enostavno z apt get...
<dz0ny_> lol
<Gregor3000> ja moralo bi biti vse apple style d abi bilo uporabniku prijazno. ok saj je bitnami ampak to bi lahko nekaj podobnega se zagnalo v ubuntu, pa da se samo user in password izbere pa je.
<dz0ny_> pa sej maš
<dz0ny_> cloud stuff
<dz0ny_> index.docker.io
<dz0ny_> sam klikaš
<Gregor3000> ja ampak to bi lahko bilo v repozitorijih p abi potem recimo zagnal tasksel in bi si izbral lamp in wodpress in potem vse ka rbi moral je da bi zagnal namestitev wordpressa ko bi obiskal njegovo spletno stran kamor se je namestil itd.
<Gregor3000> heh sem rabil sistemska sredstva za virtualbox pa sem malo programe zaprl...
<Gregor3000> v glavnem v čem bi bila težava če bi domači strežnik poganjal iz USB klučka, če bi tmp in loge dal na disk? bi vseeno delalo počasi? ok boot je mogoče počasnejši ampak to je pa to. a ni?
<yang> http://mojepotovanje.zenska.si/zanimivo/raziskava-pokazala-da-so-slovenski-moski-najbolj-pridni-na-svetu/
<jabuk> Raziskava pokazala, da so slovenski moški najbolj pridni na svetu! | Moje potovanje
<jabuk> Ne boste verjeli, kaj so pokazali rezultati nedavne raziskave! Očitno se nad svojimi moškimi nimamo kaj pritoževati.
<yang> Evo mogoce bi moral uvesti placilo za moske gospodinje, tko kt v skandinaviji
<sasa84_> ah...ne verjamem tem razisskavam
<sasa84_> :P
<zdobersek> jst sem priden!
<zdobersek> pa tud Slovenec!
<idioterna> yang: a s kolesom
<idioterna> al pes
<yang> idioterna: ja na stirih kolesih
<idioterna> ti prov zanalasc svinjas po naravi ane
<idioterna> cjooo
<yang> ja, vcas tut pljunem cez okn
<idioterna> tist ni panike, ce ne spijes prevec cedevite je biorazgradljivo
<yang> :)
<idioterna> sam bi res loh su z biciklom tako turco
<idioterna> k ni dalec
<idioterna> jsm su neki podobnga lej
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/153534892
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Piknik near Ljubljana   Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> sem su z avtom, pa me je kr zmatral, ker sem mislu it samo do zaplane, pa tam ni blo vidnega rimskega zidu, tko da smo sli do hrusice, tam je bla pa gostilna zaprta, tko da smo sli se naprej do cola in potem nazaj
<yang> na hrusici je lepo viden zid, cisto ob gostilni, je mal prenovljen
<yang> mogoce so par kamnov dozidal
<yang> da je bolj popularno
<idioterna> a stara posta misls
<yang> na zaplani vsak domacin drugace pove, kje se pride do zidu, tko da ga sploh nismo nasli
<yang> stara posta je gostilna ja
<yang> zaprta ob pon/tor
<yang> je pa super gostilna drugace na colu
<yang> tista je bila odprta
<yang> sestradani smo bli ze na vrhniki
<yang> in pol je se trajal 2 ure predno smo prisli do kosila hehe
<yang> ampak je bilo vredno pocakati
<yang> to se nisem videl, da bi kera gostilna mela svojo gravuro na kroznikih
<yang> no tale jo ima
<yang> ce se bos vozil kaj tam okol ti predlagam da se ustavis
<yang> zrezek je naredu svez, k se je slisal kako ga tolce
<idioterna> sem ze bil ja
<idioterna> v colu in na stari posti
<yang> aha
<yang> baje so tut druge tam naokoli dobre, jaz jih sicer ne poznam
<idioterna> pod colom tam amm
<idioterna> na budanjah
<idioterna> je ena lovska koca k mamo druzinske piknike
<yang> na sinjem vrhu je odlicna, ce mas rad divjacino
<idioterna> ma nism nek fan
<yang> tja smo sli je tudi blo zaprto
<yang> sej ti pravim vozili smo se naokoli da bi nasli odprto gostilno haha
<yang> je rekel sopotnik "ja tale hrusica je nasledni ovinek za zaplano"
<idioterna> loh bi sli s kolesi
<yang> jaz pa vozim potem se pol ure do tja hehe
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js z zaplane do stare poste rabm eno uro
<idioterna> mejckn mn
<idioterna> s kolesom
<yang> hiter si
<idioterna> mislm odvisno kje
<idioterna> ce grem na logatec je ene 50 minut
<yang> cez kalce gor
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tam je skor skos asfalt gre hitr
<yang> jst sem sel sploh prvic v zivlenju tam danes
<idioterna> a ste sli z zaplane na logatec tam k se z rovt pride
<yang> sem sel okol 40 na uro povprecno
<idioterna> al ste sli na cankarjev vrh pa pol skoz napoleonov drevored
<yang> ne
<idioterna> po glavni cesti?
<yang> iz zaplane nazaj na glavno cesto vrhika, preko celga mesta logatec na kalce in do hrisce
<idioterna> aha ja tist je kr ovink
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa se grozna je una cesta skoz drevored
<yang> ma obupna je
<idioterna> tam na zaplani ce zavijes desno tik pred koncem vasi
<yang> mislis da so ti vse 3 gume pocle
<idioterna> prides na cesto k prpelje v logatec
<idioterna> js mam 2 gumi
<yang> ja sej na koncu vasi smo bli, a ves da je tm "napoleonov vodnjak" ?
<idioterna> vem ja
<yang> no
<idioterna> aja btw
<yang> tist sem poslikal
<idioterna> na zaplani je cist ok ostarija
<idioterna> mesec al kva ze
<idioterna> ni sicer neki posebnga no
<idioterna> ampak ni slabo tut
<yang> ja sej ampak tista je bla tut zaprta, tam smo planirali jest
<idioterna> aja weird
<yang> pol so ble pa se druge dve zaprte haha, jst na koncu sploh nisem bil vec lacen
<yang> nevem kaj je to da je ob torkih vse zaprto tam
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> gres na petrol
<idioterna> v logatcu je 24/7
<idioterna> majo dekstrote pa frutabele
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa vodo
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> dextro sux
<yang> no, pac al pa vzames sadje s sabo, sam nismo racunal na to
<idioterna> js mam krompirjev golaz
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma awesome je
<yang> ja no na colu sem danes jedu bograc
<CrazyLemon> not!
<yang> res dober, pikanten
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj pa mas prot dekstrotu
<idioterna> a te na stran pozene :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ni mi všeč.. sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> sm dobu kok že..700g dextro energy praška
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj pa vem
<yang> dextro a to je una kemija od cokoladce ?
<CrazyLemon> nič boljši ni bil kot recimo isostar
<yang> nisem se probal
<idioterna> yang: ne
<CrazyLemon> pa dražji je
<idioterna> yang: sam cukr stisnen v tablete
<idioterna> pac dekstroza
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<yang> aja tak bonboncek je ?
<idioterna> ma niti ni bomboncek
<idioterna> tko k rupurut ma okus
<idioterna> pac fino ga je met v zepu ker mal zasede pa zlo hitr pride v noge
<CrazyLemon> k heroin
<idioterna> ja
<yang> nevem vcas ko sem bolj rednokolesaril sem vedno mel isostar vbidonu, sam mislim da je isto sranje k cedevita /skodljiv
<yang> iz praska sem ga delal
<CrazyLemon> yang ni isto sranje kot cedevita
<zdobersek> yang je bil kolesar
<CrazyLemon> dražji je
<zdobersek> ne me jebat
<yang> zdobersek: naus verjel, sam v srednji soli sem bil vsak dan na MTBju
<CrazyLemon> anyway..enkrat naslednji teden imam namen naročit ubuntu slovenija dres.. a koga zanima? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma naslednji mesec for sure
<idioterna> yang: ce posolis cedevito pol je isto
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kok je pa cena?
<idioterna> pa kasn zgleda pa kdo ga dela?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne vem..nekje okrog 80€ i guess
<CrazyLemon> banem naj bi ga delal..ker imajo zanimiv vložek
<CrazyLemon> lahko ga pa tudi žolna..meni vseeno
<yang> idioterna: zakaj pa recimo ne pijete aktivnikolesarji samo slane vode, mislim vem da je sol potrebna za kri al neki, da se stabilizira, ampak z vodo najbolj shujsas bol k z izostarom
<CrazyLemon> no ni mi vseeno ker pri banemu bi rad probal vložek ta k majo - assos like :)
<zdobersek> jst to 2.5-3h vzamem samo vodo, razen ce grem v skupino navijat
<CrazyLemon> zgleda pa nekako tako https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/path182-6.png
<zdobersek> .gif ewww
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/dSEtDJvW0lpKw/giphy.gif
<yang> jst recimo tko rekreativno teh izotonicnih pijac ne kupujem, so mi preslane
<CrazyLemon> js >50km vzamem sam vodo
<CrazyLemon> al pa če mi zmanjka praška
<CrazyLemon> pol vedno vzamem sam vodo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> yang: ja ker rabs cukr ane
<yang> mislim
<yang> zakaj recimo ne gres na 200km samo z vodo
<zdobersek> vcasih sem za 6 ur jemal se dodaten prasek v epruvetki od sumecih tablet :>
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma ne bom se odlocu pomoje
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker ti zmanjka energije in mineralov? :)
<yang> aha, no nevem zato sprasujem
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tudi prav :) js sprašujem samo reda radi :D
<idioterna> yang: ker v 200km ponucam okol 10.000 kalorij v 7 urah
<yang> se pravi ce je pijaca malo izotonicna mas vece energije kot samo z vodo ?
<idioterna> malo izotonicna?
<CrazyLemon> eno pikico izotonična
<CrazyLemon> pomaga ja
<idioterna> fora izotonicne pijace je da ne zmanjsuje kolicine mineralov v celicah
<CrazyLemon> bl k eno pikico da ni izotonična :)
<yang> ok
<yang> ja
<yang> potem je bolje verjetn tut ce gres hodt v hrib met to izotonicno pijaco kot samo mineralno vodo al vodo, mas vec energije
<CrazyLemon> pa opazu sm da že potrebujem vetrovko ob spustih ker je kr fajn mrzlo ko ni več sonca
<yang> nisem vedu da so te pijace tisti IZO-karkolize prov namenjene temu, sem mislu vcas da je to bolj samo se ena od arom
<zdobersek> revcek z Obale :>
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<idioterna> yang: ma ce gres hodit ne porabljas 1000 kalorij na uro
<idioterna> ni tak stres za organizem
<CrazyLemon> no..če greš poleti na kak triglav al pa zahtevne ture
<yang> jst mam ponava vodo v rukzaku, ce grem hodt
<idioterna> yang: zdele sm su z zemante domov po bliznci
<CrazyLemon> prav pridejo minerali
<idioterna> yang: sm v 2:02:00 prevozu 64km
<idioterna> strava prav da je to skor 1600kJ
<yang> glih tok km je od cola do lj
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG8RAbWs1yo
<jabuk> Printer of DOOM! - PRINTING IN HELL [HD] E1M1 - YouTube
<jabuk> In case your soundblaster was correctly configured and you played DOOM it was possible your printer did something like THIS! Composed by Bobby Prince, DOOM w...
<yang> kok kalorij pa potem pojes ce jih 10.000 pokuris ?
<yang> to mors bit sestradan
<idioterna> ene 2000 pomoje
<idioterna> vecino tega iz pijace
<idioterna> nekej pa iz jabolk/banan/frutabel/dekstroto
<idioterna> v
<idioterna> yang: http://app.strava.com/activities/195370492
<yang> ja ni slabo to za kondicijo
<yang> ceprav ce ne bi mel tusa v sluzbi bi znal bit mal problem
<idioterna> super je ce hocs dolg zdrzat tut pr drugih fizicnih aktivnostih ja
<yang> sploh poleti
<idioterna> ja pa si pac zrihtas tus ne
<idioterna> k da je to problem
<idioterna> ene 300 evrov stane vse kar rabs
<idioterna> zmontiras kabino in je
<yang> sem delu prej v BTCju
<yang> sem sel vsak dan pes v sluzbo
<zdobersek> carboloading opravis zadnja dva dneva, pa si kul
<yang> nc grem pod tus
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zadnja dva dneva pred smrtjo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker OH boljs gori v krematoriju
<msevph> Dobr večer! A slucajn kdo ve ce obstaja ksn low resource alternativa google earthu, da bi si kml-je lahko tm ogledou
<msevph> Za moj netbook
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<CrazyLemon> .gif earth
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/12qHWnTUBzLWXS/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif planet earth spinning
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/CZwmeRCEiupa0/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> there u go
<msevph> Hahaha
<zdobersek> http://littleladyloves.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/globe-light-from-butler-hill.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> se v temi lahko gledas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek quick pvt
<sasa84_> ne pvt!!!
<zdobersek> mhm, pvt!
<sasa84_> :o
<zdobersek> taksne slikce niso za v javnost
<sasa84_> kaj pa jst???
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> ti tudi nisi za v javnost ne
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> no!
<CrazyLemon> el pe!
<zdobersek> flobadobadob!
<sasa84_> zdobersek: zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ayo
<sasa84_> \o/
<sasa84_> hejhou <:O~
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-17
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> jutro
<dz0ny_> #ubuntu.si kanal ma ce vikend minetest fest...
<dz0ny_> ce koga zanima :>
<napsy> to kaj pomeni?
<dz0ny_> napsy: igrce bomo igral, pa en server bo :)
<napsy> aha aha
<napsy> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<napsy> hola
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> huhu napsy:)
<slax0r> koji minetest?
<slax0r> kaj se bo igral?
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ^
<dz0ny_> cez vikend
<slax0r> ne kdaj, _kaj_
<napsy> verjetno doma
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> :d
<slax0r> ne kje, _kaj_
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> a minetest je kao minecraft clone?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> tf2.ubuntu.si
<dz0ny_>  bo server :)
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle 12 Adds More Games, Including Award-Winning Heist Co-Op  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PwtPk8Ojugg/humble-indie-bundle-12-games-added
<CrazyLemon> jao..od te mojce samo glavobol dobim nič druzga
<zdobersek> kva je spet naredla
<CrazyLemon> pravi da je dobila mail na ubuntu.si in namesto da bi preprosto napisala "obrnite se na forum" ne..raje posreduje mail na moj GMAIL, ki je privat
<slax0r> ocitno ni spet tako privat ;)
<slax0r> ze ves kaj bos z s2? :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. mi boš dal naslov pa ti pošljem ko bom lahko..verjetno bom mel jutri čas
<CrazyLemon> ni pa for sure
<CrazyLemon> (da bom mel čas)
<slax0r> kokl &euro;?
<slax0r> kolk*
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 20 - poštnina ni brezplačna :p
<slax0r> saj js nimam sile trenutno, tak da ni panike
<CrazyLemon> mislim..pri 20 poštnino krijem js :D
<slax0r> tut ce bo cez 14 dni :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ma itak mi samo stoji kle
<CrazyLemon> ampak dobro da si me spomnil
<CrazyLemon> moram preklicat authenticator za s2
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> hehe :)
<slax0r> ti bom javil kak bom, k zdaj mam mal guzvo in tezko pridem prav cas domov da dvignem paket na posti
<slax0r> pa reku si da je bel ne? sprednji del me najbolj zanima
<slax0r> vse kar je odzadaj itak gre vstran, razen baterije
<CrazyLemon> slax0r bel ja.pa črno okrog (in ne krom kot ponavadi)
<CrazyLemon> "krom"
<CrazyLemon> sej bi ti slikal
<CrazyLemon> pa nimam smartfouna :D
<slax0r> kk, se slisima kasnej al pa sutra, moram sibat, sestank :/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no ping me ko boš
<CrazyLemon> literally ping me
<CrazyLemon> ker bnc ne logira pvt chata :)
<msev> dz0ny_, kko lahko nek logiran "telemetry-stream" pošljem v obratno smer kot sm ga shranil, se pravi prek cp2102 usb-serial adapterja vn iz računalnika? da ga replay-a
<dz0ny_> nardis fd
<dz0ny_> cat reply.file > /moj_fd
<dz0ny_> or ce program zna
<dz0ny_> app < enfile
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: bos igral minetest?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ^^
<msev> fd? file directory?
<dz0ny_> file discriptor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mine wat
<msev> najboljš da mi napišeš kr komande
<msev> sj neki si ze napisu ampak ne dojamem
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  V od ŽIROV @17/09/2014 16:21:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.18+E
<msev> dz0ny_, a pač preimenujem fajl da ma _fd na konc?
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> msev: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<dz0ny_> se lep primer mas
<msev> bom prebral, nice
<CrazyLemon> google authenticator preklican! :)
<pitko> dan!
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: I'm gonna need alink
<zdobersek> a link*
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: mogoc pol
<zdobersek> po gostilni
<msev> dzony this is too hard for me
<zdobersek> .yt that's what she said
<jabuk> The Janoskians - That's What She Said (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch12ZPD-YFs ♥40,701 ▶1,168,612
<zdobersek> .gif that's what she said
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/IJLVLpZQuS4z6/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> spot on.
<pitko> zdobersek gostilna išče šefa? :D
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> /o/
<CrazyLemon> torej..nič ne bo od nexusa iz slovenj gradca
<CrazyLemon> the search continues
<zdobersek> nexus na Hudinji?
<yang> mogoce bos pa le nasel oglas za fairphone
<yang> se mal probaj
<CrazyLemon> yang nigga pls
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bi mogu vedet kaj Hudinja je?
<yang> sam si pa res cudn, da kupujes second hand mobilce, ne ves niti kokrat mu jeiz rok padel
<yang> na ebayu imas nove znizane, tja poglej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: the hood in Cjele
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..sm poslal zdaj sporočilo če je 16gb
<zdobersek> ja, na eBayu, kjer ni noben telefon rabljen
<zdobersek> ooh, fancy
<yang> jst sem svojga dubu zapakiranga
<yang> nalepko je imel cez
<CrazyLemon> yang raje second hand pa je decent kot pa first hand shite :)
<yang> ja, ocitno rad dvojno kupujes
<yang> od teh goljufov z bolhe, sploh teh preprodajalcev mobilnih telefonov jaz ne bi kupval, ampak ok, ti ze ves ocitno
<zdobersek> boljs second-hand phone kokr first-hand brick
<zdobersek> kot da so na eBayu vsi posteni :>
<yang> vecinoma kr so, do zdaj me se niso nategnil, pa kr dost kupujem
<yang> napisejo ce kaj ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> yang am kako je moj problem če on preprodaja telefon?
<CrazyLemon> i dont care dokler ima garancijo in telefon dela
<zdobersek> ker jih s tem, ko kupujes taksne telefone, podpiras!
<yang> telefon je ze kupljen
<yang> ce kupis rabljenega si sam v riziku
<CrazyLemon> zato pa obstaja garancija? kako boš ti uveljavljal garancijo prek ebaya?
<yang> jst sem se ze naucil, da se rabljene tehnike ne splaca kupovat
<yang> nemci ti vecinoma posljejo racun za izdelek, ne bos verjel
<yang> tudi za rabljenega
<yang> tisti ki prodajajo prek firme
<CrazyLemon> ne sprašujem za račun ampak kako boš uveljavljal garancijo
<yang> in ponavadi pise vsaj da je letna garancija
<yang> ja verjetno moras izdelek potem v nemcijo poslati
<CrazyLemon> a dej no bejž..js pa ga moram nest do... hm
<LorD_DDooM>  D. M. joined the challenge GEAR up and win a smart watch!.
<yang> ampak ce te ze skrbi garancija, potem kupi nov telefon in bos mel daljso garancijo
<CrazyLemon> slovenskega podjetja :)
<LorD_DDooM> da wat
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nek samsung challenge
<CrazyLemon> or smth :)
<LorD_DDooM> smart watch
<LorD_DDooM> da wat?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM aja
<CrazyLemon> ti še ne veš niti kaj je smart phone kaj šele smart watch
<CrazyLemon> :p
<LorD_DDooM> u, nizka
<pitko> smart watch to je mal mim
<pitko> kva rabm tako uro
<pitko> da bom 24 ur na dan g33k
<yang> a noces da te trackajo al kaj ?
<pitko> ne
<LorD_DDooM> jaz sem 24 ur na dan geek, pa nimam ure
<LorD_DDooM> smart ure*
<yang> pitko: pa laufas tut verjetn ne, da bi rabu vsake 3 min. pol na smartwatch gledat
<yang> kok kalorij sproti kuris
<pitko> ja laufam
<pitko> vsak dan
<pitko> pa nimam smart ure niti smar telefona
<pitko> pa sm vesn živ
<yang> sasa je bla zadnjic cist obupana k ji GPS ni delal med tekom si lahk mislis
<pitko> xD
<pitko> mislm kaj hočem rečt če hoćeš met smart uro moraš met smart telefon
<pitko> kva je pol fora
<pitko> al pa če mal kasnej pogledaš na telefon
<pitko> al neki
<yang> pa dobr ce bi bla taka smart urca kt v dick tracyju bi blo kul
<yang> bi bla manjsa zadeva kot telefon, mogla bi met pa ful mocno baterijo, sej v prihodnosti nas tut to caka
<pitko> ja pa to
<pitko> kaj mi baterija
<pitko> kaj mi ura*
<pitko> če je baterija za nevem
<pitko> 2 dni
<pitko> al kok
<yang> ja to je problem se zaenkrat, dokler ne pogruntajo drugacnih baterij je brezveze, tut smartphone ne zdrzi dalj kot en dan ob uporabi interneta
<CrazyLemon> fairphone*
<yang> fairphone al pa samsung isti kurc
<idioterna> moj 3 dni zdrzi
<yang> http://www.oglasdneva.si/mali-oglasi/nudim-delo-od-doma/
<jabuk> Nudim delo od doma  –  mali oglasi :: oglasdneva.si - Spletni oglasnik, brezplačni mali oglasi tudi za podjetja!
<pitko> eno vprašanje
<pitko> kva so .po fajli
<pitko> neki hočem zbildat pa mi makefile začovka
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> .po so translation fajli
<idioterna> .po prevedes z gettextom v .mo
<idioterna> msgfmt je ukaz
<idioterna> apt-get install gettext
<idioterna> pa bo slo skoz
<pitko> ooooooooo idioterna
<pitko> dan najprej
<pitko> pa hvala
<zdobersek> 20EUR
<pitko> smo nek community :D
<pitko> pa open-trab,eu bidlam drgač :)
<pitko> tran*
<pitko> sej mi nebo ratalu :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zihr nimaš fairphone da 3 dni  zdrži
<pitko> k ga ma kdo?
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> noben pri zdravi pameti :>
<pitko>  .deps/storage.po pa kva je toooo ...
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: n5
<yang> CrazyLemon: hvala za kompliment CrazyLemon , ti mas zdravo pamet ze v nicknamu
<zdobersek> eyyy
<CrazyLemon> yang ma se sam hecamo
<CrazyLemon> zaradi mene lahko imaš tudi samsung galaxy s
<CrazyLemon> i dont give a flying f'
<yang> sej ga mam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> fair enough!
<CrazyLemon> i see what you did there
<pitko> k je kdo sprobu tole?
<pitko> http://docs.translatehouse.org/projects/pootle/en/stable-2.5.1/index.html
<jabuk> Pootle Documentation — Pootle 2.5.1.1 documentation
<yang> transifex al kaj je tista stran
<yang> tm sem neki prevajal pred cajtom
<pitko> mislm poskušam tale open-tran nazaj psotavt
<pitko> k je ql stran bla!
<pitko> pa k bi blo saj kej dokumentacije kako zbildat zadevo -.-
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Popcorn Time 0.3.3 Released With Support External Media Players And Chromecast, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Bg_f7lmHh-g/popcorn-time-033-released-with-support.html
<CrazyLemon> dzizs krajst koliko reklam v transformerjih
<CrazyLemon> vse od bud light do victoria's secret
<dz0ny_> pejt minetest igrat :>
<CrazyLemon> a je to neka nova minecraft fora ker je zdaj minecraft MS?
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> minetest
<dz0ny_> cist ist je
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass :)
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Keyboard Modifiers State indicator For Ubuntu: Xkbmod Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ViCFSyAYTLk/keyboard-modifiers-state-indicator-for.html
<pitko> mariboooo
<pitko> r
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://itsfoss.com/udine-open-source
<jabuk> Italian City Udine Adopts Open Source Office Product
<jabuk> Open Source adoption is a growing trend worldwide. Italian city Udine also ditches Microsoft Office for OpenOffice
<CrazyLemon> italy is going bananas
<pitko> evo ga
<pitko> https://amagama-live.translatehouse.org/
<jabuk> amaGama.locamotion.org - Translate memory lookup
<pitko> mislm da dost dobr primerek
<pitko> open-tran.eu
<pitko> amapk transifex je drag
<pitko> transifex kero organizacijo zbereš?
<yang> transifex ima nek zastonj dostop tudi
<yang> vsaj imel ga je
<pitko> 30 dni al kok
<yang> lahko so kaj spreminjali
<pitko> morm nazaj karmo nabrat
<pitko> :O
<pitko> :)
<pitko> zdej mi je čist pala
<pitko> ne sej je free
<pitko> sam ne kaperam
<pitko> kako to zdej prevajat
<pitko> k teži da se moraš kao prdružet organizaciji
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ozon OS "Hydrogen" Alpha Available For Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kpCYV167OnA/ozon-os-hydrogen-alpha-available-for.html
<pitko> Ozon OS najs
<pitko> kva pravte na tega
<pitko> http://elementaryos.org/
<jabuk> Home | elementary OS
<pitko> kva bo Å¡e kak prevajalsi maraton???
<pitko> :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-18
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: \o
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: ti dezgra, kr skeširal si se za timberwolfa :P
<slax0r> ma mel sem mal viska :)
<slax0r> zdaj ze gledam hellbringerja :P
<LorD_DDooM> Thrashborn scum! :P
<slax0r> silence freebirth stench :P
<slax0r> as vidu 6x csrm6 mad dog?
<LorD_DDooM> Hočeš rečt Vulture?     /nazigrammar
<slax0r> Mad Dog -.-
<LorD_DDooM> Če si klanovc, ne smešuporabljat IS terminologije, lejga no :P
<slax0r> Vulture in Hagetaka sta IS imeni za mad doga :P
<slax0r> we're geeks, aren't we? :/
<LorD_DDooM> sam res, kak lahk to zamešam
<napsy> dan
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 42.km  S od RADELJ OB DRAVI @18/09/2014 13:12:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.99+N,+15.27+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 35.km SZ od Å ENTILJA V SLOVENSKIH GOR @18/09/2014 13:12:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.92+N,+15.37+E
<zdobersek> trese se Stajerska
<idioterna> nea ga rukat
<Matthai> kaj je to abstinenčna kriza, ali kaj? :-)
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> .imdb million dollar arm
<jabuk> Million Dollar Arm (2014) 124 min Biography Drama Sport
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (5,974 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> A sports agent stages an unconventional recruitment strategy to get talented Indian cricket players to play Major League Baseball.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1433249817/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1647668/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbs6eMxa5ds
<jabuk> Неуловимая девчонка на мотоцикле против мусора // Мотоциклистка - мстительница - YouTube
<jabuk> Неуловимая девчонка на мотоцикле против мусора. В Москве мотоциклистка наказывает водителей за мусор на дорогах Music: Futurelight - Lust
<CrazyLemon> haha..čist huda
<yang> CrazyLemon: waterproof mobile http://www.cnet.com/news/dear-sony-dont-get-out-of-smartphones-yet/
<CrazyLemon> yang če ni nexus me ne zanima :p
<yang> :)
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 13.km SZ od BREGINJA @18/09/2014 16:24:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.29+E
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This GNOME 3.14 Video Dials Excitement Level to 11  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rET5nFGmjIc/gnome-3-14-behind-the-scenes-video
<yang> uf danes je pa kar veliko potresnih sunkov
<yang> a belezijo samo te nad 1 M
<yang> mislim, bot
<napsy> ja valda da so
<napsy> dans smo dobil novga vladarja
<yang> ;)
<yang> heh http://www.cnet.com/news/social-network-for-rich-people-costs-9000-to-join/
<napsy> zelo aristokratsko
<napsy> :)
<upd_> https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/btcusd/6hr/ waw
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 		Bitfinex Bitcoin/USD live price chart - Cryptowatch
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk>     Live price chart and market data for Bitfinex Bitcoin/USD exchange
<jabuk> 	
<yang> upd_: kul stran
<upd_> da
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jens voigt - record holder or no?
<idioterna> ce se pise voigt pol je ze legit
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aye
<zdobersek> 51,115km
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: brez pomoci
<CrazyLemon> a ni višja hitrost že na kronometrih
<zdobersek> ... ja, na 5-minutnih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koliko je pol bil prejšnji rekord?
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10625061_812997212055188_3285971461760718416_n.jpg?oh=481fb5b9842cf3c864255fb1da8e95ae&oe=549691B7&__gda__=1422897423_81a7faf011e61d09d7e39d53c1bd842b
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 49,700 oz. tam okol
<zdobersek> pod 50
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/samsung/samsung-z-1-ljetno-garancija-lepo-obranjen-komplet-dok--1295061716.html
<jabuk> Samsung z 1 ljetno garancija lepo obranjen komplet dok. :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Lepo obranjen brezhiben z 1 ljetno garancija račun skala navodila prodam zadnja cena 130 eu inf. Tel. 041-610-710
<CrazyLemon> lepo obranjen, 1 ljetno garancija, skala :D
<zdobersek> smo ga branil, trije!
<yang> CrazyLemon: wow, lej pa se gravitacijo premaga ! dober aparat
<yang> cudno da sploh ne pise, za kaksen model se gre
<CrazyLemon> pa lepo obranjen samsung je
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti Å¡e rad vedo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Samsung AH-123 (Anti Gravity)
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem
<CrazyLemon> adiou
<yang> lp
<yang> hm kaksna muzika na radio evropa 05
<yang> zgleda da je nek nov radijski tehnik
<yang> povecini je vedno rock, zdaj pa nek techno
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> dons bi su pa hmal skoz rakek
<idioterna> ampak sm se pol premislu
<idioterna> pa sn su sam okol barja
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-19
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Netflix Offers to Work with Ubuntu to Bring Native Playback to All  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/m6XmEm1a26M/netflix-linux-html5-nss-change-request
<napsy> dan
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 12.km  Z od BABNEGA POLJA @19/09/2014 10:20:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.4+E
<sasa84> juhu
<napsy> eloww
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ze kj pada okol vas?
<sasa84> dz0ny_:  a dež al kej druzga? :)
<dz0ny_> dz?
<dz0ny_> al bi mroal kj drugega?
<napsy> deci ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny_: nč ne pada :P
<sasa84> se je pa pooblačil
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.6°C @19.09.2014 10:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% Veter: jugozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:57, Kulminacija: 12:57:58, Sončni zahod: 19:08:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 22min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bd9KDzYCcAAvnbe.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<sasa84> oj yang
<yang> ola sasa84
<yang> teces kaj ?
<yang> http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2014/09/18/map_what_europe_would_look_like_if_all_the_separatist_movements_got_their.html?wpsrc=fol_tw
<jabuk> Map: What Europe Would Look Like If All the Separatist Movements Got Their Way
<jabuk> This article originally appeared in Business Insider. The Scottish independence movement will embolden other active separatist groups in Europe to win their freedom, whether or not Scotland votes to secede from the UK on Thursday.  From Catalonia and Basque Country in Spain to Veneto, South Tyrol, and the island of...
<sasa84> dz0ny_: nek se temni :\
<sasa84> kaj pol.. Å¡koti bodo Å¡e vedno pod uk )
<sasa84> :)
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> too
<napsy> god save the queen
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153082023514622&set=vb.579614621&type=2&theater
<jabuk> Michelle Garcia | Facebook
<jabuk> I would definitely do this as a parent if my grown ass son/daughter were being bums in my house hold #bossDAD
<idioterna> retarded.
<napsy> sick
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @19.09.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:46:05, Kulminacija: 12:57:09, Sončni zahod: 19:08:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 22min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<LorD_DDooM> ohai sasa84 http://domidej.si/novice/naj-vas-vsako-jutro-zbudi-vonj-po-sveze-kuhani-kavi/
<sasa84> juhu LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> mmm
<CrazyLemon> .imdb space station 76
<jabuk> Space Station 76 (2014) 93 min Comedy Drama Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.2/10 (334 glasov) MT: 47/100
<jabuk> A 1970s version of the future, where personalities and asteroids collide.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1271639065/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2369317/
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Run Android Apps on Ubuntu using ARChon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/b_DNoK73J7A/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon
<sasa84> zdobersek: kofe! nujno!!!
<CrazyLemon> nič ni nujno!
<sasa84> pst CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> baba
<CrazyLemon> da nau Å¡iba pela
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * sasa84 pogled CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: če ne boš priden, bom naščuvala celotno s&m društvo prot teb:P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 društvo stevardes&manekenk ? dear god no!
<CrazyLemon> sam tega ne!
<CrazyLemon> grem pico delat :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<upd> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/4d/e3/75/4de375a374dd319c830ef795789b0feb.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/RjaxxC2bys0
<jabuk> Raw vision: First person to buy an iPhone 6 immediately drops it - YouTube
<jabuk> It's always best to stay calm when you're handling something fragile - as the first Perth man to buy an iPhone 6 found out this morning. http://www.9news.com...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Vessel - Red Sex
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: drop it like it's hot
<CrazyLemon> ok.. wc time
<CrazyLemon> brb
<zdobersek> bollocks! bollocks, I tell you!
<zdobersek> tri dni star plasc je sel v franze
<CrazyLemon> plašč?
<CrazyLemon> da hell
<CrazyLemon> kdo nosi plašč
<CrazyLemon> aja..govoriš o kolesu :D
<zdobersek> Sherlock represents!
 * CrazyLemon tips his hat
<zdobersek> m'spy
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Gamepad Keyboard/Mouse Mapping App `AntiMicro` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OijVIGWvGbo/gamepad-keyboardmouse-mapping-app.html
<upd> napsy,
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> incoming!
<upd> vse vas bo zalilo
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<idioterna> pom pa kr wokn zapru
<dz0ny_> kdo gre minceraft igrat?
<zdobersek> blublublublu
<zdobersek> minecraft ali minecraft-but-not-really?
<dz0ny_> the second one
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kolk je velik tist paket?
<zdobersek> majo ksne tarballe?
<dz0ny_> ppa mas
<zdobersek> a rabim misko?
<dz0ny_> doh
<CrazyLemon> its raining!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pridi se ti
<dz0ny_> fuck zdej sem pa pozabil na kermu serverju sem bil
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Wasteland 2 Officially Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/K7X_1RXgdoo/wasteland-2-officially-released.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meh..ne morem js gledat teh huge pikslov
<dz0ny_> sej niso piskli
<dz0ny_> piksli
<CrazyLemon> seveda so
<CrazyLemon> huge blocks of pixels
<dz0ny_> vertices :>
<CrazyLemon> https://ciphershed.org/
<jabuk> CipherShed | Secure Encryption Software
<napsy_> cer
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-20
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 8.km  V od ŽIROV @20/09/2014 04:05:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.21+E
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/happy-software-freedom-day
<jabuk> Happy Software Freedom Day! — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/sfd-10-obletnica-pingo-linux-30-2083/
<jabuk> SFD: 10. obletnica Pingo Linux 3.0 :: Kiberpipa.org
<jabuk> Hackerspace Kiberpipa, Gosposvetska 2, 1000 Ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> sup pipl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxhabLuzSqA
<jabuk> AirPi wireless speaker - YouTube
<jabuk> Something I built for an upcoming Linux User & Developer article
<CrazyLemon> its a monster
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-21
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux E-Mail App Geary Gains Inline Composer, Signature Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/607KP3YeB-o/new-shotwell-geary-stable-release-available-to-downed
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] pokora1997: Igre na ubuntu?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42157/#p42157
<CrazyLemon> sup pipl
<dz0ny_> sunday
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> anything else?
<dz0ny_> sonce je blo :)
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @21/09/2014 19:50:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.73+N,+14.85+E
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> cel prešvican sem bil
<CrazyLemon> nič..tuš time
<sasa84> HEJOOOO
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sup hooo
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> dons bi se pa hmal mim rakeka pelu
<idioterna> ampak se pol rajs nism
<yang> idioterna: lahk bi se tut po avtocesti pelu
<yang> ker so bli zastoji
<yang> bi bil hitrej v lj
<idioterna> mocno dvomim
<yang> po odstavnem bi lahka su
<yang> kaj ti pa morejo
<idioterna> cak, da zmerim
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Igre na ubuntu?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42158/#p42158
<CrazyLemon> niso bili zastoju
<CrazyLemon> zastoji*
<CrazyLemon> ne laži :)
<idioterna> yang: ne bi bil prej
<yang> CrazyLemon: pa videl sem naslovnico cajtnga
<yang> lahk da so bli vceraj al pa v petek
<CrazyLemon> yang no lepo..js pa sem se danes peljal 2x pa ni bilo zastojev :)
<yang> zadnjic sem sel po avtocesti do vrhine, od vrhike do ljubljane je bila kolona za nazaj, jaz sem se izognil
<yang> pol nazaj grede sem pa videl s stare ceste da se je spucal zastoj
<idioterna> yang: http://app.strava.com/activities/197591798
<yang> sem sel na brezovci noter
<yang> kul
<yang> to sem mislu it z avtom 1x
<yang> cez rakitno
<yang> v cerknico
<idioterna> no, jsm su s kolesom
<idioterna> ce bi su z avtom bi blo bedno
<idioterna> s kolesom je blo pa super
<CrazyLemon> z avtodomom bi bilo tudi super
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> klanci pa ovinki
<yang> ja pa se skampiras pred cerkniskim jezerom za kak dan
<yang> si se kopal
<idioterna> bols kolo pa viseca mreza pol
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> flikal am
<idioterna> na rakitni
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a te je kaj sonce opeklo?
<idioterna> flika; sm even
 * CrazyLemon je en mal rdeč okrog vratu
<idioterna> suni prav da ja
<idioterna> js nc ne cutm
 * CrazyLemon en mau čuti
<idioterna> jsm su pod mrzu tus
<yang> apres sun
<yang> verjetno je tole zadnji topel poletni dan
<CrazyLemon> no to je res..ker se poletje zaključi hmm jutri al danes?
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa bo že v torek spet sončno
<idioterna> jutri
<idioterna> 23ga je jesen
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa 25 stopinj bo
<CrazyLemon> awesome
<idioterna> kr ja
<idioterna> pomoje bom povabu koga iz sluzbe u dabudo
<CrazyLemon> dabudo?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> nek kvazi thai fusion cuisine
<idioterna> kr dobr je za jest no sam zlo evropski taste uresnic
<idioterna> predvsem je pa fino sedet zuni
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> no..dokler se imenuje dabuda verjetno ne moreš pričakovat avtentične kuhinje :D
<idioterna> ja ja sej ni pac
<idioterna> se ne delajo da so neki uibr avtenticni
<idioterna> cist slovenska restavracija je
<yang> pazi da ti nau slabo, midva sva skoraj bruhala takrat leta nazaj ko so odprli restavracijo, zlo cudni okusi so bli
<yang> neka cudna kombinacija jedi je bla, al pa je slo kaj narobe v kuhni
<yang> sladka smetana z neko blazno grenko omako
<yang> cudno skratka
<idioterna> ja res ej
<yang> un kelner pa ni mogu prehvalit
<idioterna> pazit moram!
<yang> edin ingverjev ledeni caj je bil pa zakon
<yang> sploh nisem vedel, da ta dabuda se vedno obratuje
<yang> prblizn tkole je blo, tiste jedi so ble ful drage in sva narocila glavno jed, moji je blo slabo ze po dveh zlicah, ni mogla pojest, men pa je blo duplo slabo, ker sem se njeno pojedel
<yang> mi je blo skoda placat pa it
<yang> lohk da se je kuhar malo posalil
<yang> curry sem narocil, ampak je bil prpravljen kot enoloncnica, klener ga je tok prehvalil
<idioterna> tist curry je super
<idioterna> ne vem kaj si zamocu
<yang> a ga se prodajajo ?
<yang> s smetano ?
<idioterna> ampak njihov rmen curry s piscancem je awesome
<idioterna> ne vem nobene smetane ni ponavad
<yang> ja sej, pr kitajcih je curry z piscancom
<yang> tej pr Dabudi, so pa neko zlobudro prpravli
<yang> lahko so malo eksperimentirali z recepti v zacetni fazi
<yang> tegaq je zdaj vec kot 5 let nazaj, kar sem bil
<yang> ce mislis to dabudo pr maxiju
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no men se ni ratal narocit nc tacga k neb blo dobr
<idioterna> http://m5.img.dxcdn.com/CDDriver/img/sku_245578_101.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> tole prov morm kupt.
<yang> sem mel ena izmed teh ocal pred leti
<yang> so ble izmenljive lece
<yang> bla je leca za sonce, potem cist prozorna sipca, pa una za ponoc oranzna
<yang> tko da si lahko prirocno menjal po potrebi
<idioterna> ja jsm taka pozabu pr jezeru na rakitni dons
<idioterna> pa ker so samo $7 bom kr nova kupu
<yang> kok se je to pocenilo z leti
<yang> vcasih so bila celo premozenje
<idioterna> do zdej sm meu "rock bros" zdej pa mislm da "SCREW" pise gor
<idioterna> kr awesome, ce tko pomisls.
<idioterna> nc, bbl, zgleda bom koncno na vrsti za masazo
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/M916IMH.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-14
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> ja.
<pitastrudl> da
<zdobersek> situacija je resna!
<napsy> vrlo
<pitastrudl> http://www.amazon.com/Adapter-CB-3Y12-Cooling-Splitter-Housing/dp/B004BAIYNK
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Cable Adapter, CB-3Y12, Cooling Fan 3pin Splitter Cable with Housing, 12": Computers & Accessories
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: Cable Adapter, CB-3Y12, Cooling Fan 3pin Splitter Cable with Housing, 12": Computers & Accessories«
<pitastrudl> kak se temu reče?
<pitastrudl> iščem podaljšek pa nimam pojma kaj naj sploh iščem
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> ocitno si ga ze najdu
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ja sam po slovensko
<pitastrudl> kak se mu reče
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: as najdu
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> nevem al se temu reče razdelilec ali podaljšek
<CrazyLemon> extension cord splitter?
<zdobersek> cord splitter extension je bl pravilna slovenscina
<zdobersek> IMHO
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/nepodjetni-tat-kolo-vredno-12-000-evrov-ponujal-za-le-120-evrov/373969
<Pepelka> "Nepodjetni" tat - kolo, vredno 12.000 evrov, ponujal za le 120 evrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Španska policija je v prodajalni na jugu Malage odkrila kolo Avstralca Simona Gerransa, ki so mu ga ukradli na koncu tretje etape kolesarske dirke po Španiji.«
<CrazyLemon> a bargain
<zdobbie> jst ze mam skota
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> is it though
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl> zjutri Å¡el na Å¡iht je zgledal ko konc sveta
<pitastrudl> zdej pa sonček
<pitastrudl> lel
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/business/news/corporate/86423-amd-shares-spike-due-rumours-microsoft-will-buy/
<Pepelka> AMD shares spike due to rumours that Microsoft will buy it - Corporate - News - HEXUS.net
<Pepelka> »A report says that "Microsoft is seriously talking to AMD," about the deal.«
<CrazyLemon> so..no more apu for me? :(
<zdobbie> more like WPU
<CrazyLemon> windows phone units?
<zdobbie> Windows Pleb Unit
<zdobbie> running Windows 10 ON THE FECKEN SOC
<zdobbie> COME TO YOU RIVER
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.7°C @14.09.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% jugovzhodnik 6.6 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:43:00, Kulminacija: 11:02:15, Sončni zahod: 17:21:30
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 38min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .wintastic
<zdobersek> .winpad
<zdobersek> winpad
<zdobersek> windooz
<zdobersek> win losers
<jabuk1> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<zdobersek> what a win doe
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<zdobersek> my awingance
<zdobersek> shit is ablowin
<zdobersek> shit is ablo-win
<jabuk1> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<zdobersek> ma boi dar-win
<jabuk1> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> wat een win-win-win-win-win
<jabuk1> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<dz0ny> .aptf yaml.h
<jabuk1> /usr/include/yaml.h > libyaml-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/yaml-cpp/yaml.h > libyaml-cpp-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/llvm-3.4/llvm/Object/YAML.h > llvm-3.4-dev
<zdobersek> .aptf YAML.h
<jabuk1> /usr/include/yaml.h > libyaml-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/yaml-cpp/yaml.h > libyaml-cpp-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/llvm-3.4/llvm/Object/YAML.h > llvm-3.4-dev
 * CrazyLemon is gonna break it or make it
<upd> :d
<CrazyLemon> success \o/
<slax0r> slovenske spremenljivke? really?
<slax0r> in dvojni if?
<slax0r> tisk tisk
<napsy> dokler ni trojni if
<napsy> it's all good
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 25.6°C @14.09.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 48% jugovzhodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:32:35, Kulminacija: 10:52:32, Sončni zahod: 17:12:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> not in my book
<CrazyLemon> slax0r we accept PR of those who bitch alot so its your lucky day! :>
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nikol se nisem v tem jeziku, sam, I can give it a try :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nisem niti js :)
<CrazyLemon> vsakič ko submitam v bistvu sploh ne vem kaj sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> sam upam da ne brejkam česa! thats all
<slax0r> z cem lahk to sprobam?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<slax0r> mas PR
<slax0r> sam da vidim ce bo test sel skoz
<CrazyLemon> lol..sam da vidim
<CrazyLemon> testiraj lokalno!
<slax0r> saj, to sm te vprasu z cem :D
<CrazyLemon> a pa res.. that does make sense :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej sm ti dal link :D
<CrazyLemon> kjer piše README :D
<slax0r> do repository :D
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> tl;dr varianta prosim :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ni long!
<slax0r> dude, redis itd
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> aint nobody got time fo dat shit
<slax0r> checks passed :P
<slax0r> yay
<slax0r> spet en repo kje sm prispeval "kodo" :D
<CrazyLemon> yay :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @12/09/2015 20:44:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.61+E
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 22.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @11/09/2015 11:26:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+14.71+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @10/09/2015 08:45:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @09/09/2015 18:18:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 14.km SV od BIZELJSKEGA @07/09/2015 19:41:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+15.83+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km SV od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @06/09/2015 01:41:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+13.3+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 20.km SV od BIZELJSKEGA @05/09/2015 19:32:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+15.93+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 12.km  J od STAREGA TRGA OB KOLPI @03/09/2015 11:42:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km  V od BOVCA @03/09/2015 06:32:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.61+E
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 23.5°C @14.09.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:25, Kulminacija: 10:56:06, Sončni zahod: 17:15:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> colors \o/
<CrazyLemon> wth :D
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej ko je kanal +c
<slax0r> hotu je pokazat da zna :)
<CrazyLemon> naj pokaže tko da dockerju naštima pravo uro :P
<dz0ny> TZ=Europe/Ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> ja ma doesnt work ane
<CrazyLemon> lokalno ko testiram dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> ampak jabuka pa ne izpiše prav
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> this has been fun
<slax0r> moram dat coffee script na svoj CV :P
<slax0r> in se it pripravljat na razgovor :)
<slax0r> ttyl
<CrazyLemon> haha :D GL!
<slax0r> tnx
<dz0ny> slax0r: pa redis :>
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 23.5°C @14.09.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 55% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:25, Kulminacija: 10:56:06, Sončni zahod: 17:15:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> not worky
<zdobersek> y no worky
<zdobersek> y?!?!?!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: if you care https://github.com/TooTallNate/node-time
<Pepelka> TooTallNate/node-time · GitHub
<Pepelka> »node-time - "time.h" bindings for NodeJS«
<zdobersek> .vreme Capodistria
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.7°C @14.09.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 51% južni veter 7.1 m/s (25.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:43:00, Kulminacija: 11:02:15, Sončni zahod: 17:21:30
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 38min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> nekej piha
<pitastrudl> vroče
<pitastrudl> piha ja
<pitastrudl> sam je vseen vroče tam ko ne piha
<zdobersek> poj pet pa tja kjer piha
<CrazyLemon> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:32, Kulminacija: 12:59:06, Sončni zahod: 19:18:40
<CrazyLemon> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon>     ✓ test .vreme lj (669ms)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> pravim ti.. nekaj glede tvojga dockerja je
<CrazyLemon> bom preveril tale node-time
<dz0ny> ja na bare mashini je time v utc
<dz0ny> nodejs bi moral vzet iz env TZ parameter
<dz0ny> pa ga ne
<idioterna> weird
<zdobbie> !g docker timezone
<Pepelka> Best way to set the timezone · Issue #12084 · docker/docker · GitHub https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/12084
<idioterna> ja ne sej to tko deluje
<idioterna> da standard library pogleda env
<zdobbie> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 25°C @14.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<dz0ny> docker nima tle nič veze
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:25, Kulminacija: 10:56:06, Sončni zahod: 17:15:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> TZ nej bi kazal na timezone
<zdobbie> does it though
<idioterna> mislm na un file
<idioterna> Europe/Ljubljana recimo
<idioterna> al pa US/Eastern al pa karkol
<zdobbie> ma moras poj relaunchat al kuko
<dz0ny> .toLocaleTimeString() manjka :)
<dz0ny> ja
<zdobbie> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 25°C @14.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:25, Kulminacija: 10:56:06, Sončni zahod: 17:15:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://img.izismile.com/img/img8/20150914/640/safety_is_obviously_not_a_big_priority_here_640_23.jpg
<CrazyLemon> what in the world
<idioterna> kr legiit
<zdobbie> .gif I'll allow it
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/146heXDX89mUgw/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: imaš kakšne kable ti
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> za povezovanje komponent računalniških
<pitastrudl> bi rabu sam kable da jih zrežem pap odaljšam en drug kabel
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl seveda .. za 300€ dobiš kable pa vse drugo kar spada zravn
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabi.. APU inside!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kateri kabel sploh potrebuješ?
<CrazyLemon> anyway http://www.cool-pc.org/skupine/84/napajalni
<Pepelka> cool-pc.org- pc eksotika in modelarska trgovina
<Pepelka> »Prva slovenska e-trgovina z ra�unalni�kimi hlajenji in ostalo ra�unalni�ko eksotiko«
<CrazyLemon> hah! pri google rezultatih na mobilnih napravah zravn ubuntu.si piše "Mobile friendly"
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<zdobbie> wat een time to be alive!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i know right!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mah potreboval bi čimprej, pač rabi bi kabel da bi podaljšal kabel od heatsink cooler fan-a
<pitastrudl> ker je prekratk
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl cool-pc :)
<CrazyLemon> iz sežane so in če imajo na zalogi dobiš naslednji dan
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ali pa greš na nakupi.net ..oni imajo nekje na tržnici prostor
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> očitno nimajo več spletne trgovine
<pitastrudl> na tržnici?
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> kaj CrazyLemon ti pa nimaš nič ekstra? :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<pitastrudl> pomoje si sramežljiv pa misliš da te bom ugrabil
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi chrome samodejno odpire http://devunity.org/chromium-Projects.html
<CrazyLemon> ??
<Pepelka> The Chromium Projects
<Pepelka> »Home of the Chromium Open Source Project«
<CrazyLemon> baje extension.. v tem primeru facebook unseen
<zdobersek> dej skensli hudica
<zdobersek> to je nek mirror
<zdobersek> phishing almost
<CrazyLemon> what is?
<CrazyLemon> url ali extension?
<zdobersek> url
<zdobersek> extension je pa kek, ce te tja usmerja
<zdobersek> tole je original https://www.chromium.org/
<Pepelka> The Chromium Projects
<Pepelka> »Home of the Chromium Open Source Project«
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> sam extension je ta ki samodejno odpira url
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> so uninstall maybe
<CrazyLemon> i did! also submitted a spam report to chrome store
<zdobersek> wat een champ
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 24°C @14.09.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% jugozahodnik 4.1 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:25, Kulminacija: 10:56:06, Sončni zahod: 17:15:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/direktor-sintala-brez-sodnega-odgovora-kdo-ga-je-zalil-na-blogu/374038
<Pepelka> Direktor Sintala brez sodnega odgovora, kdo ga je žalil na blogu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Lastniku in predsedniku uprave Sintala Robertu Pistotniku tudi na višjem sodišču ni uspelo dokazati, da so nekdanja zaposlena v družbi Sintal Obala Damir in Violeta Zukić ter njun sorodnik, znani ...«
<CrazyLemon> po njegovem mnenju taka sodba "precedenčna v Sloveniji, ker odraža problematiko anonimnosti na spletu".
<CrazyLemon> če si anoninem je to problem
<zdobbie> Sintal je ko Microsoft.si!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to sam praviš ker nisi nikoli delal za sintal
<CrazyLemon> pri microsoft.si so luštne bejbe :p
<zdobbie> to pravim zato:
<zdobbie> 'Pistotnik je trojico tožil, ker naj bi na anonimnem profilu na Facebooku in spletnem blogu Razkrinkan Sintal Pistotnika označila za lažnivca, prevaranta, izkoriščevalca delovne sile in kapitalističnega dvoličneža, njegovo družbo Sintal pa za totalitarno družbo, ki nad delavci vzpostavlja sužnjelastniška razmerja in uporablja nacigestapovske metode.'
<zdobbie> L<
<zdobbie> :>
<CrazyLemon> "Težava je, da lahko na spletu vsak zapiše, kar se mu zahoče, pravi,"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kje ta tip živi :D
<zdobbie> men se zdi Stusek kreten
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne tega govorit.. nisi anonimen
<zdobbie> pa ne rabim neke anonimnosti, da mi je to dovoljeno povedat
<CrazyLemon> pa ti ni dovoljeno!
<CrazyLemon> kaj misliš da lahko napišeš kar ti se zahoče?!?
<CrazyLemon> KDO ZA VRAGA PA MISLIÅ  DA SI?!!?
<zdobbie> zdobbie
<zdobbie> tko so mi rekl, no
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<zdobbie> glavno, da mu je idioterna domeno registriru
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> komu?
<zdobbie> stusek.si
<CrazyLemon> nekam počasen je tale whois
<CrazyLemon> o pa res..do 2018
<CrazyLemon> zihr je idioterna samo kle da nas identificira..da ni anonimnosti več na internetu
<zdobbie> tole je en velik honeypot
<zdobbie> sicer je clovek kr handy s ITjem
<CrazyLemon> a stusek?
<zdobbie> jop
<CrazyLemon> torej he can find p0rn without help?
<zdobbie> well I hope so
<zdobbie> zgleda progresivc, retweeta o Toru
<CrazyLemon> wat??????
<zdobbie> I KNO RITE
<CrazyLemon> WTF?!
<CrazyLemon> twoface bastard!
<zdobbie> vzamem nazaj, ni kreten, je pa mogoce malo ambivalent
<zdobbie> ... like he's paid to take a position
<CrazyLemon> mhm..se je že začelo "vzamem nazaj", "nisem tako mislil", "i'm not really zdobbie" etc. etc.
<zdobbie> I sure am zdobbie, but who's the man behind him?
<CrazyLemon> bf?
<zdobbie> u twonk, that was my shadow! still me!
<CrazyLemon> your shadow is a man?
<zdobbie> my shadow is a shadow of a man that might or might not be me
<zdobbie> not sure yet
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/eXfp859pcM0
<Pepelka> The Program - New Official Trailer - In Cinemas October 16 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »-- www.TheProgramMovie.com -- From Academy Award® nominated director Stephen Frears (The Queen, Philomena) and producers Working Title (The Theory Of Everyth...«
<pitastrudl> the martian
<pitastrudl> komi čakam
<pitastrudl> oktobra
<pitastrudl> matt damon
<pitastrudl> sm poslušal audiobook, kr dobr
<upd> https://soundcloud.com/rttv/west-demonizing-russia-nato
<Pepelka> 'US policy in Ukraine: challenge \u0026 pressure Russia' - Yale PhD on biggest NATO drills since ColdWar by RT News | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »The US military has launched the largest NATO airborne drills in Europe since the end of the Cold War, to enhance “security and stability” in the region. The war games, closely watched by the Russian«
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-15
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> aha
<idioterna> a tako
<idioterna> evo sm drzavi nakazu njena dva jurja
<idioterna> da bo za penzije pa begunce
<zdobersek> a tko te ozemajo
<zdobersek> pol ti pa se kolesarske steze ne zgradijo
<zdobersek> na javorje in pecar
<idioterna> javor
<idioterna> javorje je neki druzga
<idioterna> sej tja gor je kr ok cesta za s kolesom
<zdobersek> pol pa vsaj ograjo za divjad
<zdobersek> al pa neki
<zdobersek> ja, javorje mamo kle na kozjanskem
<zdobersek> pa verjetno se kje po Sloveniji
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/yo/status/643581998825644032
<Pepelka> Troy Osinoff auf Twitter: ""No teleprompters!" *pulls out notes* #trump https://t.co/ablzF9XlU7"
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> lp
<zdobersek> 'radikalni Bernie Sanders'
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/09/hillary_clinton_izgublja_priljubljenost_bernie_sanders.aspx
<Pepelka> Zakaj Hillary Clinton izgublja priljubljenost? | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Hillary Clinton je v dveh zveznih državah izgubila podporo, prehitel jo je radikalni Bernie Sanders.«
<zdobersek> 'Preden je leta 2006 postal senator, je bil župan mesta Burlington v Vermontu. Pod njegovim županovanjem je mesto dobilo naziv "najbolj za življenje prijetno manjše mesto v ZDA". Uvedel je recimo javne vrtce, socialna stanovanja, progresivne davke, zavzemal se je za pravice žensk in veliko vlagal v programe za mlade.'
<zdobersek> faking radikalci
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t653251?nocache=1
<Pepelka> PPTP na Ubuntu @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> sudo ifconfig ?
<Matthai> isto se ne vidi
<zdobersek> kaj si nazadnje updejtu? kernel? network-manager?
<Matthai> ne spomnim se, dejstvo je pa, da preko network-manager dela PPTP
<zdobersek> tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<Matthai> zgleda kernel... Start-Date: 2015-09-09  14:26:12
<Matthai> Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packages' sender=':1.106'
<Matthai> Install: linux-signed-image-3.19.0-28-generic:amd64 (3.19.0-28.30),
<zdobersek> Matthai: se ti je mogoce PPP konifguracija porusla?
<Matthai> možno, enkrat mi je iz neznanega razloga izginil ves bash history
<Matthai> ampak datoteke, ki jh potrebujem za ppp imam, vsebina je OK (chap serets, pa to)
<Matthai> če pa poženem pppoeconf, ne najde nič, v konzoli javi le:
<Matthai> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Matthai> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<dz0ny> systemd[1]: Starting ifup for ppp0...
<dz0ny> sh[11280]:
<dz0ny> no wonder
<Matthai> kaj to pomeni?
<zdobersek> a so ti sh supplantal? :>
<zdobersek> probej rocno pppd pognat
<zdobersek> also
<zdobersek> dmesg | grep pppd
<pitastrudl> ok
<Matthai> dmesg | grep pppd - nič ne izpiše
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: systemd :)
<pitastrudl> ok
<dz0ny> journalctl -xe
<dz0ny> no v glavnem v systemd moraš user ukaze pognat v user slice
<dz0ny> drugače ne dobiš seje
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> 'Jst sem seksist in šovinist in mislim da je feminizen nujno potreben, da se ženskam pomaga, da se počutijo pomembne in da lahko prispevajo k družbi. Same tega niso zmožne, zato je feminizem še kako pomemben.'
<zdobersek> SLO VE NI JA
<napsy> flower power
<dz0ny> related Woman calls for a ban on robots designed for sex (4 points) http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34118482
<Pepelka> Intelligent machines: Call for a ban on robots designed as sex toys - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A robot ethicist launches a campaign against sex robots, saying such products demean women and reinforce stereotypes.«
<lynxlynxlynx> uuuu yeah, zdaj so na voljo vsi lidarji
<idioterna> mislm, edini resn issue je
<idioterna> kako ugotovis ce seksas z robotom al z osebo
<idioterna> mislm razn servo motor noisa no
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/09/episecenter_begunci.aspx
<Pepelka> Tretjina Slovencev bi sirskim beguncem odprla vrata svojega doma | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »32 odstotkov Slovencev bi v svoje domove sprejelo sirske begunce; med 15 odstotki tistih, ki se zaradi beguncev čutijo ogrožene, je več katolikov in starejših nad 65 let, kaže raziskava Episcentra.«
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny> no starejši od 65 se počutjo ogorožene zaradi mulcev :>
<zdobersek> they're trying to pay my pention! I will not allow that!
<zdobersek> kod je pa yang?
<idioterna> vern ratuje
<dz0ny> idioterna: a kbp je zdej razpadla?
<zdobersek> borba zaradi svoje vere, mislis?
<dz0ny> msr je reku da je irc evil :>
<zdobersek> cist mozno, k zej mamo slack
<idioterna> dz0ny: kbp?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> kiberpipa
<idioterna> mislm da ne
<idioterna> sam placa se nimajo
<idioterna> pa ljudmilo mecejo z rimske ulice tko da
<idioterna> verjetn bodo skupi en plac nasl
<idioterna> i guess
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 24.1°C @15.09.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 72% severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:37:40, Kulminacija: 10:55:44, Sončni zahod: 17:13:48
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 36min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> loh bi mel ksn ASCII art k bi izrisu soncek, dez al pa oblake glede na situacijo
<slax0r> plz no
<slax0r> ce pa ze, potem naj bo za vsak line izpisan za ta ASCII art tale prepend: /msg zdobersek
<zdobersek> naah
<dz0ny> .rainbow love
<jabuk1> ​l​o​v​e
<zdobersek> .rainbow hate
<jabuk1> ​h​a​t​e
<zdobersek> .rainbow CrazyLemon
<jabuk1> ​C​r​a​z​y​L​e​m​o​n
<slax0r> .rainbow what does this do?
<jabuk1> ​w​h​a​t ​d​o​e​s ​t​h​i​s ​d​o​?
<zdobersek> .rainbow draw me an ASCII sun
<jabuk1> ​d​r​a​w ​m​e ​a​n ​A​S​C​I​I ​s​u​n
<zdobersek> .rainbow is a win
<jabuk1> ​i​s ​a ​w​i​n
<jabuk1> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<zdobersek> .rainbowhat aboutthis
<zdobersek> .rainbow.like this
<CrazyLemon> elektrika \o/
<zdobersek> leto 2015 /o\
<slax0r> limun: ? o.O
<slax0r> a ste do zdaj pri svecah mel vecerjo?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r večerjo? sej niti kulminacija ni še!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> ja do danasnjega dne!
<CrazyLemon> .rainbow zdobersek 
<jabuk1> ​z​d​o​b​e​r​s​e​k
<CrazyLemon> see..easy
<slax0r> .rainbow oh that's what it does
<jabuk1> ​o​h ​t​h​a​t​'​s ​w​h​a​t ​i​t ​d​o​e​s
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. 8.00 do 13.00 je bil napovedan blackout
<CrazyLemon> it was horrible guys..seriously horrible
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> how could you have survivored
<slax0r> btw, prodajam: http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/oglas.asp?ID=10103030&show=1&avto= :P
<Pepelka> Peugeot 206 X-Line 1.4 :: www.Avto.net ::
<Pepelka> »Prodamo vozilo: Peugeot 206 X-Line 1.4, letnik registracije:2004, 185000 km, 950 EUR :: www.Avto.net ::«
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi dobil joba?
<CrazyLemon> ali si dobil in boš kupil nov avto? :D
<slax0r> sm biu vceraj na intervjuju
<slax0r> je sel kr ok
<slax0r> sam se ne vem ce sem dobil ali ne
<slax0r> + danes mam se enga
<slax0r> + trenutna firma se grebe na vse nacine da me obdrzi
<slax0r> tk da, possibilities wide open
<slax0r> in ne, kola so od drage
<CrazyLemon> a je vse v okolici trenutne firme ali je bližje/dlje?
<slax0r> ni ravno okolica, so drugi predeli graza, ampak vecinoma gledano po razdalji oz. casu je vse tam tam
<slax0r> se mi ne pozna nekih 5-10km in 5-10min na moji poti
<idioterna> delo od doma.
<slax0r> mam tu trenutno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.martinvigo.com/a-look-into-lastpass
<Pepelka> A look into LastPass - Martin Vigo
<slax0r> KEY: The key is the email hashed with SHA256 and converted to binary
<slax0r> holly fucking shit...
<slax0r> IV: The IV is the 24 first characters of the encrypted data stored in the password field (ignoring !)
<slax0r> omg
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je če shraniš geslo
<slax0r> vseen..
<CrazyLemon> ni vseeno.. ker če uporabljaš password manager potem ne shraniš master gesla na računalniku :D
<slax0r> ce ze hoces shranit kam passworde, je bols uporabit kaj drugega kot nek znan pwd manager :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj?
<slax0r> ker so drugi nacini kako shranit pwd, ce ze moras imet shranjenje, ki ni vsem takoj znano kje in kako
<CrazyLemon> kje in kako? you lost me :D
<slax0r> recim kak encrypted drive...
<slax0r> ni dostopen na noben nacin nikjer na spletu
<slax0r> niti v plain text, niti v encrypted nacinu
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi tukaj ni plain texta :)
<slax0r> vem da ni
<slax0r> ampak je se zmeraj shranjeno nekje v spletu
<slax0r> ki je potencialno lahko dostopen vsakomur
<CrazyLemon> but drives fail.. cloud doesnt!
<slax0r> true
<slax0r> sam tut ta "drive" je lahko v cloudu
<slax0r> in nekje kjer to nihce ne ve
<slax0r> Zadnja Password Boste zapomniti
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> vcasih se ne splaca google translate :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da je google translate? :>
<CrazyLemon> včasih se nizi lepijo in pol pride vn.. nonsense :)
<slax0r> ja nek slovencelj ziher ni prevaju :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kako veš? sej vidiš da je povsod velika začetnica.. kar pomeni da so se skoraj sigurno lepili nizi :)
<slax0r> a da potem prevajalec nebi pogledal koncnega izdelka in videl kak nonsense je napisal?
<slax0r> oz. kak nonsense je sistem spolepil skupaj?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r včasih nimaš vpliva
<CrazyLemon> ker se stringi ponovno uporabijo
<slax0r> ja kot prevajalec ne
<CrazyLemon> in nekje piše Zadnja
<CrazyLemon> in je pravilno uporabljen niz
<slax0r> sam ce mas ti neka tak sistem in ti tvoj prevajalec pove da tvoj sistem izpisuje nonsense
<CrazyLemon> nato se pa ta niz uporabi Å¡e zlepljen z X drugimi
<slax0r> bi kaj takega objavil, ali raje popravil?
<slax0r> pa ni samo Zadnja
<slax0r> Zadnja Password Boste zapomniti
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nismo v avstriji..a veš :D ne splača se jim popravit za .si :D
<slax0r> ja, sam potem raje nic nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..to si verjetno dobil tam na njihovem spletnem vmesniku
<CrazyLemon> v browser pluginu ni takih nizov
<CrazyLemon> in je prevod kr ok
<napsy> http://conservativepost.com/and-so-it-beginsisis-flag-among-refugees-in-germany-fighting-the-police-pictures/
<Pepelka> And so It begins…ISIS Flag Among Refugees in Germany Fighting the Police [Pictures]
<Pepelka> »The Syrian operative claimed more than 4,000 ISIS gunmen had been smuggled into western nations – hidden amongst innocent refugees. The ISIS smuggler, revealed the ongoing clandestine operation is a complete success. Islamic State is believed to be actively smuggling deadly gunmen across the sparsely-guarded 565-mile Turkish border and on to richer European nations, he […]«
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja ja, spletna stran
<slax0r> nism nc dol vlacu
<slax0r> sm gledu tale lastpass ze pred nekaj casa
<slax0r> k smo za firmo neki rabl
<slax0r> sam smo potem uzel keepass
<CrazyLemon> buuu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon uporablja lastpass že dolgo
 * dz0ny uses mitro
<CrazyLemon> Mitro is shutting down September 30th
<CrazyLemon> good for you buddy! good for you!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzNEJXw9_iQ
<Pepelka> Gotohel - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it's open source :)
<dz0ny> you can run your own sync server if you wish
<dz0ny> also works in offline mode bp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you also write bugfixes?
<dz0ny> no such thing :>
<CrazyLemon> exactly! :D
<idioterna> yang: smesn mi je k rece stalin namest hitler
<idioterna> ce bi bil res izobrazen bi reku "erlah go to hell"
<yang> jst tut nisem izobrazen, kdo je erlah ?
<idioterna> a tito ves kdo je
<yang> tito puente ?
<yang> kr dober glasbenikja
<idioterna> no, ta je podobn
<Matthai> samo, da zdaj svira k**cu :-)
<zdobbie_> yang: a zdej ti ze ni prav, da noben begunec sem noce?
<yang> to mors idioterna prasat
<yang> jst sem samo video pastal
<idioterna> eh, nazis gonna nazi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/don-t-get-hacked-get-cujo#/story
<Pepelka> Dont Get Hacked. Get CUJO. | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »CUJO smart device brings business level Internet security to protect all of your home devices.«
<pitastrudl> topkek
<dz0ny> qq for PHP users: eval() je funkcija ali programski konstrukt?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.2°C @15.09.2015 14:00 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 41% jugozahodnik 5.2 m/s (18.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:44:12, Kulminacija: 11:01:53, Sončni zahod: 17:19:34
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 35min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 26.2°C @15.09.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 56% jugozahodnik 5 m/s (18.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:44:47, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 17:20:06
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 35min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Popoldne bo ob morju precej jasno, drugod spremenljivo oblačno. V hribovitem svetu še lahko nastane kakšna ploha. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter, ob morju jugo. Temperature bodo od 20 do 27, ob morju do 29 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo v zahodni in ponekod v osrednji in južni Sloveniji zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Občasno bodo krajevne padavine, predvsem plohe. Drugod bo delno jasno. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter, ob morju jugo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 18, ob morju okoli 22, najvišje dnevne v severozahodni Sloveniji okoli 20, drugod od 22 do 28 stopinj C.
<slax0r> dz0ny: func
<slax0r> err nope, lang construct
<slax0r> but
<slax0r> you know
<slax0r> eval === evil
<dz0ny> slax0r: :D
<zdobbie> HA
<zdobbie> HAHA
<dz0ny> meanwhile We are currently undergoing a distributed attack on our public API that we believe is aimed at revealing GitHub authentication tokens.
<zdobbie> ce je mel kdo predober dan https://www.facebook.com/events/521386391353613/
<Pepelka> Protestni Shod SLOVENIJA ZAVARUJ MEJE | Facebook
<speed-> eh ilegalnci niti nocejo biti tu
<speed-> samo hocejo v avstrijo cimprje heh
<speed-> bi se skoraj mogli zamislit
<upd> lol ja
<zdobbie> haha, +1
<upd> jah sej na madžarskem tud nočjo bit pa so tam
<upd> https://vimeo.com/138863771 Å¡e en lol
<Pepelka> End Times- Europe crumbles under the devastating Impact of Mass Immigration on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »This is "End Times- Europe crumbles under the devastating Impact of Mass Immigration" by Benjamin Rosenberg on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos…«
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/4fIPGG2.gif
<zdobbie> ooold
<CrazyLemon> is it really
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXPkulQwsl4
<Pepelka> Borut Pahor: So what?! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »bad ass odgovor https://www.palmbux.com/register.php?r=damjan123«
<zdobbie> E PA STA?!
<zdobbie> je reku
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @12/09/2015 20:44:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.61+E
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: The Libertines - Gunga Din. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEf27xuYcw4
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/okolje/eno-je-imeti-kolo-drugo-pa-kolesariti.html
<Pepelka> Eno je imeti kolo, drugo pa kolesariti
<Pepelka> »Prebivalec Antwerpna za vsak kilometer, prevožen s kolesom na delo in nazaj domov, prejme 0,22 centa.«
<CrazyLemon> this ^
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11060085_1038824339468612_8172013535521506341_n.jpg?oh=5061cdb2a7bb37582d281edcd6c8df5d&oe=56A69CAD
<CrazyLemon> ni lepa hiša
<yang> kr ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/begunci-prihajajo-to-je-facebook-skupina-ki-deli-nasvete-kako-do-slovenije
<Pepelka> BEGUNCI PRIHAJAJO: To je facebook skupina, ki deli nasvete kako do Slovenije!
<Pepelka> »Madžarski organi so danes zavrnili sprejem 14 sirskih beguncev, ki jih je Slovenija v skladu s...«
<yang> :(
<Direndaj> Wtf?
<upd> wtf
<dz0ny> upd: prevec nas je :)
<idioterna> i can't help it if ubuntu is so popular!
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-16
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie> hva zj
<napsy_> ma nic
<napsy_> razfakujem kodo
<zdobbie> as you do
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> ahoy sailor
<zdobbie> a loh kdo kej sonca zrihta
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<pitastrudl> zdobbie_:  tukaj v kp ga je nekaj
<pitastrudl> a prides na mal žarkov
<pitastrudl> fajn je na Å¡ihtu bit na ircu ker vsi mislijo da si zaposlen
<pitastrudl> :DDDD
<zdobbie_> who's your supervisor boy
<pitastrudl> not telling
<pitastrudl> :>
<pitastrudl> you want to report me!?!?
<pitastrudl> never
<pitastrudl> muahauahua
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: ping
<pitastrudl> kaj a ima kdo sparkasse tukaj
<zdobbie_> ni ga junaka
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK7OSVHhcU
<Pepelka> Gobarska Tone Žagar - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ansambel Toneta Žagarja Gobarska«
<zdobersek> a gobe rastejo?
<upd> nah pri nas jih ni
<pitastrudl> kek
<upd> na dolenskem so menda, sam letos ni jih full
<zdobersek> ragequit
<pitastrudl> rekt
<dz0ny> .apt fpm
<jabuk1> php5-fpm {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk1> mono-fpm-server {vivid, wily}
<jabuk1> libfpm-helper0 {vivid, wily}
<jabuk1> fpm2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy_> uu cez 2 urci pa bo neki
<CrazyLemon> manj
<pitastrudl> spat
<pitastrudl> že dežuje v kopru
<speed-> malo dezja bi skoraj nucali
<speed-> samo to do nas spet nic ne pride :)
<pitastrudl> kje se pa nahajas
<speed-> prekmurje
<pitastrudl> aha
<speed-> mja se sele zdaj zavedam, da nam cela slovenija krade dez haha
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<slax0r> naj ne jebe dez
<slax0r> avto sem opral
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> dež ga bo pač še enkrat!
<zdobersek> hvala Kekcu za dez
<zdobersek> bo koncno avto opral
<idioterna> js pa nimam avta!
<CrazyLemon> your loss! zdaj bi bil čist če bi ga mel!
<idioterna> kolo je pa kr svinjski
<zdobersek> dej ga pod dez
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnbr9BZHJ2A
<Pepelka> At the Mercy of the Magic 8-Ball - Review - Comedy Central - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Forrest allows a Magic 8-ball to guide him for a day but runs into trouble when he receives a call from Suzanne. Watch more Review: http://on.cc.com/1KaHf0x ...«
<CrazyLemon> so epic
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: lahk pa ti prides, ti dam borat thongs, pa gas :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r waaaat.. kje si jih nabavu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: jokes aside, sm jih vidu zadnjic u Tedi al ka je ze ta neka trgovina
<slax0r> mislim da 6eur al kolk :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sounds like a Tedi price :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNs9U4qVOII
<Pepelka> Siberian Traps likely triggered end-Permian mass extinction - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Around 252 millions years ago life on Earth collapsed in a unprecedented fashion as more than 96 percent of marine species and 70 percent of land species dis...«
<idioterna> vemo ja
<idioterna> mislm, vemo da je to najbl likelz
<idioterna> likely
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi povedal!
<idioterna> nisi vprasal
<CrazyLemon> ok..bom pa zdaj
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se imenuje Siberian Traps?
<idioterna> kako zakaj
<CrazyLemon> obviously..its in Siberia..ampak zakaj Traps?
<idioterna> a si kdaj studiral vulkane?
<CrazyLemon> nikoli
<idioterna> ena vrsta orogeneze je taka, da nastanejo take stopnicaste gore
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> ena animacija je nekje
<idioterna> bom probu najdt
<idioterna> ne najdem
<idioterna> uglavnem je fora da nastanejo ogromne razpoke v skorji in plasc ven prleze
<idioterna> razni te bazalti
<idioterna> in nastane huge poplava iz staljenih kamnin
<idioterna> nardi ogromen precej raven plato navrh
<idioterna> in spusti ogromno enih snovi v ozracje
<idioterna> sibirski pojav je bil pa ekstra zoprn zato ker je blo tam ogromno snovi k je podobna nasmu premogu
<idioterna> k se je vzgala in je blo pac tko k bi ne vem
<idioterna> cela evropa bla naftna vrtina k gori
<CrazyLemon> ah.. torej traps so stopnicaste "formacije"
<idioterna> ja stopnicaste so zdej
<idioterna> ko jih je erozija po robovih ze pozrla
<zdobersek> but what do u mean '252 millions years ago'
<idioterna> vise manje
<speed-> ej boljse da nimamo mi tega sploh tu
<speed-> glejte nafta lendava
<speed-> edina naftna vrtina na svetu, ki dela minus :)
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> a se bo kej
<zdobersek> k zej soncka
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24.5°C @16.09.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 79% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:45:25, Kulminacija: 11:01:31, Sončni zahod: 17:17:37
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 32min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/yudai/gotty
<Pepelka> yudai/gotty · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gotty - Share your terminal as a web application«
<CrazyLemon> its in Go!
<napsy_> uh-oh
<zdobbie> I'M HERE
<zdobbie> NO WORRIES
<speed-> se dobro, ker smo ze v paniko padali
<msevph> We are saved
<dz0ny> kake grafe jaz danes gledam http://i.imgur.com/NdMYTsg.png
<CrazyLemon> ce faila faila samo en na minuto? you are doing something wrong
<pitastrudl> fak no
<pitastrudl> vroce
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Lightning Bolt - Dream Genie. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is8CCLU5YYg
<CrazyLemon> not music ^
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> yeba
<pitastrudl> suka bljat
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Fairphone ‘Exploring’ Switch to Ubuntu Touch, Ditching Android  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qvo3AFBSZR4/fairphone-is-exploring-a-switch-to-ubuntu-touch
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Intel Graphics Installer for Linux Adds Support for Ubuntu 15.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/161V2tSOQR0/intel-graphics-installer-for-linux-adds-support-for-ubuntu-15-04
<pitastrudl> wrok work
<dz0ny> wank wank
<zdobbie> dank dank
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34272765
<Pepelka> Migrant crisis: Clashes at Hungary-Serbia border - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Hungarian riot police fire tear gas and water cannon to force back migrants, some of whom were throwing missiles, at the now closed Serbia-Hungary border.«
<idioterna> tko zgleda ko madzari "red nardijo"
<CrazyLemon> torej to so begunci http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/1521E/production/_85585568_85585567.jpg ?
<CrazyLemon> http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/882A/production/_85585843_85585569.jpg
<idioterna> "We will do our best to make sure there are no more incidents, but we would like to see our Hungarian colleagues treat the migrants less aggressively,'' he is quoted by AP as saying.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yup
<idioterna> ljudje k so pred nasiljem bezal v evropo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna men ne zgledajo tile kot begunci.. ampak nekdo ki z nasiljem poskuša prit do nečesa
<idioterna> zgleda da se slabo spoznas
<idioterna> zdej ne smejo cez mejo, ker jim madzarska v nasprotju s svojimi obveznostmi do njih ne dovol
<CrazyLemon> sam sebe kr dobro poznam..
<idioterna> madzarska je podpisnica konvencije o beguncih
<idioterna> in torej nima pravne podlage za zaprtje meje pred begunci
<zdobbie> _s_poznas
<idioterna> in ce jo zapre in begunci vseen hocjo cez, potem jih pa pretepa in sprica in mednje mece solzivec
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..misread :)
<idioterna> krsi svoje obveznosti
<idioterna> ampak kaj cmo, taki so fasisti
<CrazyLemon> idioterna torej odgovor na nasilje je ..nasilje?
<idioterna> k rusijo temelje evrope
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: begunci nimajo nobene druge obveznosti kot da spostujejo predpise drzave, ko jih ta enkrat sprejme kot begunce
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak madzarska jih ocitno ni sprejela
<idioterna> trenutno krsijo predpise v srbiji
<idioterna> ja, ocitno
<siska> po drugi strani bo pa kup nasilnih imigrantov lih tolko zmajal temelje evrope
<siska> ce ne se bolj
<idioterna> zgleda da ne uposteva svojih obveznosti
<idioterna> siska: wrong
<idioterna> siska: imigranti sploh niso nasilni, ce ne streljas nanje
<idioterna> kar lahko vidis na drugih mejah
<CrazyLemon> siska kup ne vem če.. nekaj pa definitivno
<idioterna> srbsko-makedonski, avstrijsko-nemski
<siska> nek del teh ko zdaj bezijo se je verjetno tudi boril tam, na eni ali drugi strani
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> dvomim
<siska> prov nic cudno ni da to izgredi
<idioterna> vecina jih bezi pred obveznim naborom
<siska> so*
<idioterna> ja seveda ni cudno
<idioterna> a teb se neb strgal ce bi mel za sabo tako pot
<siska> ne se mi nebi.
<idioterna> pol bi te pa zmerjal pa ti pred nosom zaprl ograjo
<idioterna> pa rekl "pocak"
<siska> sel bi okol
<idioterna> ne verjamem ti
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> seveda bi sel
<siska> kaj ti verjames meni dol visi
<siska> pravim pac
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV315xqbRK8
<Pepelka> Migrant Crisis: The Footage the Media Refuses to Broadcast - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Why are mainstream media outlets like CNN and BBC only broadcasting footage which shows the migrants in a positive light? http://infowars.com«
<siska> kakor bi naredil
<idioterna> neumnosti pravis.
<siska> ta misli da me pozna bolj kot se sam :)
<CrazyLemon> tale video je popolnoma spremenil moje mnenje o _določenih_ migrantih
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sam je kr velik bullshita not
<CrazyLemon> idioterna like ?
<idioterna> recimo una scena na grsko-makedonski meji je po tem ko so okol njih napelal bodeco zico
<idioterna> pa nc ne omen tega v videu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj pa tisto ko so metali kamne proti vlaku?
<CrazyLemon> tudi out of context?
<idioterna> pa una scena iz spanije tut nc ne omenja da jih spanci vracajo maroski polciji v nasprotju s predpisi
<idioterna> ker jih oni ne smejo tepst
<idioterna> uni jih pa lahko
<idioterna> ja je tudi
<idioterna> ful mi je vsec k so clipi kr mal razrezani levodesno
<idioterna> pa pol na konc en se mal zagrozi kako nam bodo unicl evropo
<idioterna> noben begunc nam ne bo evrope unicu
<idioterna> naziji mogoce, ce jim bomo pustil
<CrazyLemon> ne bodo ne.. ampak ne prepričajo me da so _vsi_ bogi in se bojijo za življenje v svoji državi
<idioterna> sej nima veze ce so vsi bogi
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne ko vidim kako "zrežirane" so bile nekatere fotke
<idioterna> ponavad itak traja 5-6 mescov predn se ugotovi a si begunc al nisi
<idioterna> in ce nisi se te vrne tja od kjer si prsu
<idioterna> to je v glavnem nazi propaganda
<idioterna> vec k 95% folka k prhaja sem je cist normalnih ljudi
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam
<idioterna> ostalih 5% pa komot shandlamo tut ce pride k nam celotna populacija bliznjega vzhoda
<idioterna> ker nas je vec kot 500 mio
<idioterna> njih pa ni tok.
<zdobbie> kamot jim zapecamo zene, ko pridejo za njimi v EU
<idioterna> nc, grem pakirat hrano pa deke
<CrazyLemon> ni težava jih shendlat ko požene kako stavbo v zrak
<CrazyLemon> težava je preprečit da do tega pride
<siska> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-34176631
<Pepelka> This viral photo falsely claims to show an IS fighter posing as a refugee - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The possibility of militants sneaking into European countries as part of the huge flow of migrants from Syria and other countries has long worried governments and experts, but one viral picture claiming to show proof of a 'migrant' Islamic State fighter isn't what it seems.«
<siska> precej so deljeni glede dejstev, a so vmes celice ali niso, ampak folk se boji ravno tega
<siska> ce so imeli kdaj dobro priliko da se zasidrajo v evropi, je to zdaj
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.8°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.2°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.2°C
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek/201509166142775
<Pepelka> Večer: Nestrpnost nad kolesarji v prometu: "Poln ku... imam kolesarjev"
<Pepelka> »Včeraj zvečer je slovenski triatlonec Miro Kregar na svojem facebook profilu opisal, kako so s kolegi, ki redno kolesarijo ob torkih, ... ...«
<siska> svasta
<siska> mogoce bi mogli uvest strasilno pistolo kot del obvezne opreme na biciklu
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga.. lej kake neumnosti tip piše :D
<CrazyLemon> on se je njim umikal ?!?! :D
<siska> cudno je tist napisano, kot nek izbruh zmedenega mulca
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<siska> profil ma ocitno na pvt oz ga je zbrisal: https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/12006077_10206108000571540_3509555989665942115_n.jpg?oh=dd8f547f1cc788d29c415b3b4b099001&oe=56636F64
<siska> ne najdem ga :)
<zdobbie> sto ovaj sere
<zdobbie> soavtovoznik ga je zajebu
<CrazyLemon> siska baje izbrisal profil
<upd> nori kolesarji kr vštric se vozijo!
<zdobbie> gee, if only it didn't make sense
<upd> sej pač un ga je zajebu, k je nasprot pridivjal pa se je usral kwa pa boš nekak morš odreagirat, ne bo ti šel špegu če lahk kolesarje v travo porineš
<idioterna> ne stekam
<idioterna> zakaj bi se mogl bat isisovcov?
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-17
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 20.5°C @17.09.2015 3:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 86% zahodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:40:10, Kulminacija: 10:55:00, Sončni zahod: 17:09:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 29min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> de fook
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/TheDailyShow/status/644303682172006400
<Pepelka> The Daily Show auf Twitter: "First success of the debate. #GOPDebate #CNNDebate http://t.co/TBpqtTkru4"
<idioterna> hehe
<napsy_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<LorD_DDooM> jutro
<slax0r> ohai LorD_DDooM
<slax0r> si sprobal mogoce kaj PTS?
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: Ne. Saj zdaj ga sploh ni online že cel teden?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ne vem, neki sem na redditu videl
<zdobersek> evo terorista http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/poslal-smrtonosni-zivosrebrov-klorid.html
<Pepelka> Poslal smrtonosni živosrebrov klorid
<Pepelka> »Študent Ivan Cernic iz Gorice zanika, da bi nevarno snov poslal češkemu ministru.«
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: PST je bil online mogoče 24h, potem je pa šel offline, ker je fail of faila.
<slax0r> mja, si vidu GAR twist rate? :D
<LorD_DDooM> ja, tist je input error, namesto 35% je tipček vtipkal 3500% :D
<LorD_DDooM> pa Enforcer, ki je imel -2000% (minus)
<LorD_DDooM> Plus take bedarije, da sta commando in myst lynx dobila -30% acc/dec -30% torso twist, medtem, ko je timberwolf dobil neto buffe.
<LorD_DDooM> pa DWF, ki je dobil +40° torso yaw.
<slax0r> tko
<slax0r> odpoved urejena :D
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny> kam greš pa zdej?
<CrazyLemon> igral bo tale WoW al karkoli že igra
<CrazyLemon> for money!
<zdobersek> a twitch streamer!
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls.. youtube gaming ftw!
<zdobersek> nigga no
<dz0ny> lovely start of the day http://i.imgur.com/sp9lI4i.png
<jabuk1>  http://tclhost.com/FuX2Mmt.gif
<zdobersek> 9:42 start?!?!
<slax0r> dz0ny: timetac gmbh
<dz0ny> cool
<dz0ny> time tracking
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/FIbEU4g.gif
<zdobersek> zdej ne bos mogu vec zabusavat
<slax0r> please
<slax0r> I have mad work avoiding skills
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kateri je to bil razgovor? prvi al drugi? in congrats :)
<slax0r> prvi
<slax0r> in thanks :)
<zdobersek> gratz for working in graz
<zdobersek> heeheehee
<CrazyLemon> so funny!
<zdobersek> yeah, what can ya do
<CrazyLemon> cry?
<zdobersek> from laughter? is it avoidable?
<zdobersek> I think not!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/slovenija-uvaja-zacasni-nadzor-na-meji-z-madzarsko/374247
<Pepelka> Slovenija uvaja začasni nadzor na meji z Madžarsko :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V pripravah na prihod prebežnikov uvaja Slovenija začasni nadzor na meji z Madžarsko. Notranja ministrica pravi, da gre za neizogiben in nujen ukrep.«
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/hntyGYz
<Pepelka> My science teachers face when I show her how my alarm clock fell off of my nightstand - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<slax0r> zdobersek: thanks, and thanks for the pun :P
<zdobersek> I allow you to use it
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/4eFYrhR.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !! to nedeljo!! pikin festival!! be there!!
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> NO TIME
<slax0r> bring food!!
<CrazyLemon> dont bring food! bring money!
<zdobersek> don't bring money! bring rampage!
<zdobersek> y'know, if you have any left over
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are such an angry boy
<napsy_> crappy zeromq
<napsy_> https://media1.giphy.com/media/Rdl4asfd2Wo4U/200_s.gif
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/8ULwnab.jpg
<zdobersek> Melis you posh classette
<zdobersek> s/Madame/m'lady/
<zdobersek> that'd work
<zdobersek> .yt qi would sir like to wear a cravat
<jabuk1> Hilarious QI moment - Prep School Tailor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpvOBxZdOYg
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> 10:46
<pitastrudl> ja prepozn sm irc odpru
<pitastrudl> shitty začetek dneva
<napsy_> ah ja
<zdobersek> k
<pitastrudl> rip
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/lEXRr0l.jpg
<pitastrudl> that really happened
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<pitastrudl> rekt
<pitastrudl> kaj si naredil CrazyLemon
<slax0r> LawREKT of Arabia
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl meh.. spet majo ipv6 issues
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29°C @17.09.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% jugovzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:46:38, Kulminacija: 11:01:09, Sončni zahod: 17:15:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 29min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its hot outsid
<CrazyLemon> +e
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 26.7°C @17.09.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 63% zahodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:40:10, Kulminacija: 10:55:00, Sončni zahod: 17:09:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 29min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> peeha
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 27.5°C @17.09.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 61% jugozahodnik 8 m/s (28.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:25, Kulminacija: 10:51:25, Sončni zahod: 17:06:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 12ur 30min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> mal pa res
<lynxlynx> a kdo uporablja firefox za webdev?
<lynxlynx> ponesreči sem dal show dom properties in ne znam zapret podokna :P
<CrazyLemon> ctrl w ?
<zdobersek> killall firefox ?
<CrazyLemon> kill -1 ?
<dz0ny> No
<zdobersek> kill -9 1 ?
<lynxlynx> eeeh
<lynxlynx> izgleda je itak zanič za take stvari
<lynxlynx> skripte na pavzi, nekatere izbrisane, pa jih po print preview še vedno požene in zjebe vse skupi
<pitastrudl> pejte spat
<napsy_> dear lord
<pitastrudl> ok
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12006119_1369500253063694_1013796419859425429_n.jpg?oh=ebb9e8563e4201cfa4bf3bde83612eda&oe=5667952D
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/423268235511/videos/10156093568120512/
<Pepelka> **PRAVI dečko te neće prevariti ni kad je pijan** | Facebook
<Pepelka> »prejako!«
<idioterna> well thanks, now i'm a little dumber
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Ubuntu Store Makes It Easier to Buy Ubuntu Laptops, PC and Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HrT4EZMBjv8/you-can-now-buy-ubuntu-laptops-pc-and-phones-from-snapdeal
<zdobersek> ti, k se trosis na forumu
<pitastrudl> katera banka v slo ima najnizjo provizijo za dvigovanje na bankomatu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl na vseh bankomatih?
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> sem mislil če tujec dviguje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah..če dvigneš na bankomatu svoje banke pol ni provizije
<CrazyLemon> če pa dvigneš na bankomat druge banke pa jo plačaš
<pitastrudl> to vem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a si ratal begunec?
<CrazyLemon> kam bežiš?
<pitastrudl> jaz nikamor
<pitastrudl> jaz dobim obisk
<pitastrudl> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol ni tujec! če pa poznaš to osebo!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> sem spoznal punco u csju pa pride zdej do mene za 10dni
<pitastrudl> ja dobro mislil sem tko pač
<CrazyLemon> how romantish :$
<pitastrudl> ikr
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zaščiti se! te punce iz CSjev.. nikoli ne veš kaj nosijo :p
<pitastrudl> c4
<pitastrudl> hueuhe
<zdobbie> svasta
<upd> kaj je cs
<zdobbie> computer science
<zdobbie> med drugim
<upd> a to je bil kak dogodek
<zdobbie> on se drugac meni za counter strike
<upd> aja ql :)
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11988353_10206790274728721_3728357346917522102_n.jpg?oh=e7fc36592ab74f8adffc46547de8d933&oe=56630C68
<CrazyLemon> i bet Ahmed built it!
<pitastrudl> zdobbie tut studira computer science
<zdobbie> ... I know?
<CrazyLemon> of course she does..sj če ne bi ne bi niti igrala cs!
<CrazyLemon> coz it makes no sense
<pitastrudl> zdobbie js sm mislu counter strike
<zdobbie> I know that too.
<pitastrudl> you know everything!
<pitastrudl> damnit
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/URvWSsAgtJE
<Pepelka> How to Make a $1500 Sandwich in Only 6 Months - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I spent 6 months and $1500 to completely make a sandwich from scratch. Including growing my own vegetables, making my own salt from ocean water, milking a co...«
<idioterna> yang: dons mi je pa po napacni strani nasprot prpelu en velik SUV
<idioterna> sm se prec spomnu na "kolesarji ti narobe prpelejo"
<idioterna> seems like they really don't
<CrazyLemon> mene pa mulc sploh ni vidu..ko je Å¡el na glavno cesto
<CrazyLemon> sploh pogledal ni v desno
<zdobbie> sem mel podobno situacijo
<zdobbie> Megane, se mi zdi
<zdobbie> zavilaj/a levo na glavno cesto s stranske, jst pa po glavni mim
<zdobbie> sem mel dost placa korigirat
<idioterna> no, sej js sm posnel
<CrazyLemon> hm.. od kdaj js imam cs:s na računalniku/steamu?
<CrazyLemon> game purchased 13.2.2013 ..hmm
<yang> idioterna: ti stalno narobe vozis, kaj se razburjas
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: drunken purchases are the best
<yang> idioterna: sej se vidi iz tvojih videov da krsis CPP
<lynxlynx> CrazyLemon: zastonj ob izzidu porta za linux? ziher kej na to vižo
<idioterna> yang: teb se pa zgleda zdi da ce bi jaz vozu 3 tone tezak SUV al pa bicikl ne bi blo nobene razlike
<yang> ce se SUV vozi po cesti res ni nobene razlike
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx točno!
<CrazyLemon> res sm zastonj dobu
<yang> ker se lahko tam vozi
<yang> kaj pa tovornjaki, unih se boj
<idioterna> cemu?
<idioterna> tovornjake vozijo poklicni vozniki, ki imajo bistveno strozja pravila kot ostali
<idioterna> in izgubijo sluzbo, ce jih posnames pri pocetju neumnosti
<yang> ja pa spijo za volani
<idioterna> za dolgo casa
<idioterna> mislm, da oni niso problem
<yang> zrinejo te v levo brez problema, ce kinkajo
<idioterna> ker samo stevilke pogledam, pa takoj vidim, kdo povzroci najvec nesrec in telesnih poskodb in smrti
<yang> Ce mene vprasas bi tahomere nastimal tud iv osebna vozila oz. vsa vozila
<yang> ker ja, avtomobilist lahko vozi 20 ur
<yang> brez da bi ga zaradi tega kaznovali
<idioterna> js mislm da bi moral prepovedat osebna motorna vozila
<idioterna> to je edini nacin da zagotovimo varnost
<yang> ja veliko srefce pr tem
<yang> pol bos ti hodil v maribor po hrano
<idioterna> prblizn tok verjetno se mi zdi k tahometre v osebne avtomobile
<yang> marsikaj bi se dalo optimizirati, tudi nakupe hrane, ce bi jo prek interneta narocali in samo prevzemali, se prevzemati je ne bi rabli, ce bi nam jo dostavljali, s tem bi veliko bolj pripomogli pri zavrzenju pretecene hrane
<yang> trgovci bi lahko simbolicno pokazali naklonjenost taki ideji, in vsi ki bi preko interneta narocali bi lahko imeli 10% popusta
<yang> da bi zacelo vedno vec ljudi posegati po taki resitvi
<idioterna> nocjo, k ce kupujes prek interneta ne kups se 100 stvari k jih ne rabis, pa gres samo mimo njih
<yang> ja
<yang> to mas prav
<yang> tko kt fora da je kruh na skrajnem koncu trgovine
<idioterna> skratka, men se ne zdi sporno, da pesci in kolesarji ne upostevajo prometnih predpisov
<idioterna> zdej je koncno v ljubljani nastal prvi shared space
<pitastrudl> idioterna si kdaj pomislil da v prometi ni kriv način prevoza ampak ljudje
<idioterna> kjer lahko vsi po svoje bluzijo
<idioterna> pitastrudl: kako pa to karkoli spremeni?
<idioterna> js samo pravim, da s supergami al pa z biciklom velik tezje koga ubijes
<yang> dokler ljudje ne spostujejo ali poznajo CPP predpisov je pac tko
<idioterna> kot s tono ali vec pleha
<idioterna> yang: ja, ampak predpise morajo spostovat tisti, ki ogrozajo
<idioterna> ne tisti, ki ne.
<yang> jst sem stalno ogrozen na plocnikih s strani kolesarjev
<yang> k se po plocnikih vozite
<idioterna> ne, nisi
<yang> pr cesti je pac tko, da hodis preko samo kjer je prehod za pesce, drugace tvegas da te povozijo
<yang> ti k gres s kolesom 60kmh komot nekoga ubijes
<yang> ce bi veljal predpis da lahko vozite 25kmh bi ga morda samo poskodoval
<yang> to je res bedasto da so spremenili ta predpis
<pitastrudl> lahko se kolesar vate zabije ob cesti in te potisne pred bus
<pitastrudl> ever thought about that huh?
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> sej je zadost da se zaleti vate z 60kmh
<yang> pa pristanes na urgenci
<yang> ampak te debate okoli biciklistov in avtomobilistov so ze malo dolgoasne, brezveze to pogrevas idioterna
<pitastrudl> ^
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6mv2cptqSU
<Pepelka> Shared space on Slovenska cesta - YouTube
<idioterna> yang: dokler se motite morm skos to pogrevat
<yang> idioterna: men se zdi recimo cudno, kako ti opzais kako drugi krsijo predpise napram tebi, to pa da jih ti krsis do ostalih pa se ti zdi OK
<idioterna> pitastrudl: mhm, al pa loh marsovci iz NLPja z laserjom nanjga strelajo pa tebe zadanejo!
<idioterna> yang: do koga pa krsim predpise?
<pitastrudl> idioterna kaj veš
<pitastrudl> mogoče pa
<yang> idioterna: do ostalih udelezencev v prometu
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> yang: ja bos moral bit kar natancen
<idioterna> koga, tocno?
<idioterna> recimo, ko sibam skoz rdec semafor
<idioterna> koga sm s tem prizadel?
<yang> ja sej je razvidno iz tvojih videov da vozis kot ti pase
<pitastrudl> ^
<idioterna> ne, to ni razvidno iz posnetkov
<idioterna> iz posnetkov je razvidno, da opazujem promet in vozim tako, da pred nikogar ne zapeljem
<pitastrudl> ja
<idioterna> zarad mene ni treba nobenmu bremzat
<pitastrudl> pol ti pa iz ovinka oz kota prleti otrok
<yang> ziher mas take k pravjo "kdo pa je bil tale norc na kolesu"
<yang> ko te vidjo
<idioterna> zihr jih mam
<idioterna> ampak js vem da se motijo
<idioterna> tko kot pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<idioterna> k misl da js okol ovinka prletim 40 na uro
<idioterna> pitastrudl: a pa si ti vidu kako js okol ovinka pelem?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU#t=1m50
<Pepelka> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<idioterna> see?
<pitastrudl> that's a whole lot of videos
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> od kje vam ideja
<idioterna> da bi si js zelu z glavo po cesti udarjat samo zato
<idioterna> ker nism zabremzu pred vogalom izza katerega lahko nenadoma stopi pesec
<idioterna> js nimam tone pleha okol sebe
<idioterna> k bi odbijala pesce
<pitastrudl> ker govoriš kot da so kolesarji najbolj varni in nesmrtno prevozno sredstvo
<idioterna> ja, sej so
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> mislm da sm narobe to povedu
<pitastrudl> nevem sploh o čem se pogovarjamo več :D
<idioterna> ko se vozis s kolesom, je razmerje med ogrozenostjo tebe, ki vozis, pa ogrozenostjo vseh ostalih, bistveno boljse
<idioterna> kot pri avtomobilih
<idioterna> ker ce se s kolesom v enga zaletis
<idioterna> najebes isto ali pa bolj
<idioterna> ce se z avtom, ti pa ni nic
<pitastrudl> ja ker si vreča mesa na dveh kolesih
<idioterna> un pa pogosto umre
<idioterna> ja
<pitastrudl> ni čudno da bošš
<idioterna> a ni to super
<idioterna> da mas cist eksistencialen interes
<idioterna> da kolesaris tko, da se ne zaletis
<idioterna> ne pa tko k te v avtih
<pitastrudl> in zakaj pol mamo ta pogovor
<pitastrudl> nerazumem
<zdobbie__> ker se radi kregamo
<pitastrudl> true
<idioterna> zato k yang misli da je narobe da js kr spustim skoz krizice
<idioterna> krizisce
<idioterna> ce je rdeca luc
<pitastrudl> ja valda da je
<idioterna> zakaj?
<pitastrudl> ker je rdeca luc
<idioterna> ja in kako ta barva vpliva na krizisce?
<pitastrudl> če je zate rdeca se vstavis
<pitastrudl> mislm se froic v vrtcu to vejo
<pitastrudl> prosim te no...
<pitastrudl> froci*
<idioterna> ja, sam je narobe
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> povej policistu
<pitastrudl> ne meni
<idioterna> zakaj bi njemu govoru?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> jsm do zdej prevozu ksne 20 rdecih na dan zadnjih recimo 15 let
<yang> idioterna: a si clan kaksnega kolesarskega drustva kot npr. "naredimo ljubljano bolj prijazno kolesarjem"
<idioterna> 100.000 rdecih semaforjev
<idioterna> placu sm pa 40 pa polovicko je 20
<yang> idioterna: nevem po kateri statistiki so dolocili da je ljubljna 10. najbolj prijazno mesto kolesarjem na svetu/v evropi
<idioterna> 0.02 evrskega centa
<idioterna> yang: nism
<idioterna> yang: js kr zupanu tezim da kaj se gre
<pitastrudl> idioterna zaradi tega so nesreče na križiščih
<pitastrudl> ker ljudje ne upoštevajo lučk
<pitastrudl> :)
<idioterna> pitastrudl: res?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: js mislm da so nesrece ker ljudje ne gledajo kam vozijo
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ce bi js lucke uposteval bi bil zdele mrtu
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Pepelka> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<Pepelka> »They serve no purpose in traffic whatsoever.«
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vITMHknW3gg
<Pepelka> Imbecille Pericoloso II - YouTube
<Pepelka> »And then they'll say: "Cycling in winter is dangerous!"«
<idioterna> ce upostevas lucke pol te takile mimgrede ubijejo
<idioterna> ce pa gledas okol sebe pa ni panike
<idioterna> vids da ni nobenga
<pitastrudl> to je drugo, govorim za rdečo
<idioterna> in gres naprej
<idioterna> sej _JE_ rdeca!
<pitastrudl> za tebe govoirm
<pitastrudl> KER JIH PREVOZIÅ 
<idioterna> zakaj za mene?
<pitastrudl> pizda
<idioterna> ja in?
<pitastrudl> stay on track
<idioterna> pa kaj pol ce jih
<pitastrudl> ...
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<idioterna> po tvoje bi moral upostevat luci na semaforju
<idioterna> skratka, pravis, da bi moral peljat, ce je zelena
<pitastrudl> saj gledaš levo desno
<idioterna> in ce bi, bi me takile pacienti ubil
<pitastrudl> če kdo pride
<pitastrudl> ane
<pitastrudl> govoril sem tudi za rdečo
<idioterna> a ce je rdeca pa ne mores gledat levo desno?
<pitastrudl> ne če je rdeča zate se ustaviš
<pitastrudl> pizda
<idioterna> zakaj?
<pitastrudl> se ne premikas
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> cemu se ustavis?
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> cemu sluzi ustavljanje, ko je rdeca?
<idioterna> a da si mal spocijes?
<idioterna> sej nism zmatran.
<pitastrudl> zato da jih lahko prevozis
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> rules are meant to be broken
<pitastrudl> amirite
<idioterna> ne
<pitastrudl> ne?
<pitastrudl> kaj ne
<pitastrudl> sej je sam rdeca
<pitastrudl> ne rabis upostevat
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<pitastrudl> sej to
<idioterna> ce si na kolesu pa res ni pointa
<idioterna> da upostevas semaforje
<pitastrudl> mja
<idioterna> upostevat moras promet
<idioterna> ce si v avtu razumem
<idioterna> k vids sam semafor
<idioterna> pa nic drugega
<idioterna> ne mores vedet kje se kdo pelje
<pitastrudl> sej
<idioterna> k ven ne vidis
<idioterna> z avtom se nism pelu skoz rdeco
<idioterna> mi na kraj pameti ne pade
<pitastrudl> a ni tako da nimaš avta
<pitastrudl> si prodal avto
<idioterna> nism ga prodal
<pitastrudl> da si kupil kolesa vsej druzini
<idioterna> sej ga nikol nism mel
<siska> !ops Idioterna troll
<pitastrudl> kako nisi imel avta
<idioterna> to pa ne pomen da ne vozim avtomobilov obcasno
<idioterna> nikol nism mel avta
<idioterna> zakaj bi kupval avto
<pitastrudl> a nisi imel neke travmaticne izkusnje, da se zdaj bojis voziti avta
<idioterna> ce jih je povsod okol mene polno
<idioterna> ne?
<pitastrudl> ja
<idioterna> to si me pa z nekom zamenjal
<idioterna> js vozim avto ko je smiselno vozit avto
<pitastrudl> ni res
<idioterna> enkrat na mesec ali dva
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> je je
<pitastrudl> nene
<pitastrudl> Å¡e video blog si posnel
<pitastrudl> si povedal vsem
<idioterna> what is the purpose of this?
<idioterna> grem rajs noge brit al neki
<idioterna> v glavnem
<idioterna> k vids semafor
<pitastrudl> a za aerodinamicnost
<pitastrudl> ?
<idioterna> don't bother
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> YOLO
<pitastrudl> gremo čez rdečo
<pitastrudl> vroom vroom
<idioterna> nc vroom
<pitastrudl> im in me mums car
<idioterna> pogledas levodesno, vids da ni nobenga
<idioterna> gres naprej
<pitastrudl> .yt im in my mums car
<siska> hahhaa
<pitastrudl> pizda
<pitastrudl> ne dela
<idioterna> a ce je semafor ugasnjen pol pa kaj nardis?
<pitastrudl> .youtube im in my mums car
<idioterna> segfaultnes?
<pitastrudl> idioterna ne, upostevas znake
<pitastrudl> a te tega niso ucil
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> se js to vem
<siska> pa pravilo desnega
<pitastrudl> pa sm pomoje 2x mlajsi od tebe
<pitastrudl> c-c-c
<pitastrudl> kolesar pa tak
<pitastrudl> pa ce semafor ne dela, pokličeš temu primerno ustanovo
<idioterna> mi mamo en prehod za pesce tle v polju
<idioterna> k semafor pr njem zvecer zacne rumeno utripat
<pitastrudl> kam sploh pokklices ce semafor ne dela
<idioterna> pa vozniki motornih vozil sploh ne vejo, da to pomeni, da imajo pesci absolutno prednost
<idioterna> in da so po predpisih obvezani ustavit
<pitastrudl> pesci imajo ponavadi ze tako ali tako prednost
<idioterna> jebe se jim
<idioterna> oni majo pleh
<idioterna> mogoce bo treba mal z wapom spucat ce koga zmeljejo
<pitastrudl> nevem zakaj bi imeli absulutno prednost
<idioterna> drugac pa nau panike
<idioterna> hja, js si velik razlogov loh zmislim
<pitastrudl> nemorš met absulutne prednosti, vedno bo nekdo ki tega ne bo vzel v poštev
<idioterna> ja kako
<idioterna> a nis lih prej reku da se mors ustavt ce je rdeca?
<idioterna> zdej mi pa pravs da vcasih pa ne?
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> dont twist my words
<pitastrudl> pls
<idioterna> aja sam za zeleno to velja?
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> da lahko gres, ampak vcasih pa ne?
<pitastrudl> v kopru nimamo semaforjev
<idioterna> se mi je zdel da je neki nekonsistentnega
<pitastrudl> sem že pozabil kaj ej to
<idioterna> kul
<pitastrudl> tam so samo krozisca
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> krozisca so najbols za kolesarje
<idioterna> k majo prednost povsod
<pitastrudl> ane
<pitastrudl> sej sm jih ze par zbil
<pitastrudl> letijo ko domine
<pitastrudl> svasta
<idioterna> uni k ven probajo jit te morajo pocakat
<idioterna> uni k hocjo not zapeljat te morajo pocakat
<idioterna> prednost majo sam uni k majo spredej bulbar
<idioterna> ampak kokrkol
<idioterna> odkar se ne pustim zbijat voznikom
<idioterna> se mi zdi da je edini prometni predpis, k sm ga dolzn upostevat, 4. clen zprcp
<idioterna> vse ostalo je krneki
<idioterna> brezveze je
<pitastrudl> sej to
<pitastrudl> jebes pravila
<pitastrudl> anarchy1!!!
<pitastrudl> w/e
<idioterna> no, anarhist vsekakor sm
<pitastrudl> pejt si ze noge pobrit da bos hitrejs po slovenski Å¡el
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> tole je treba
<idioterna> 4. člen
<idioterna> (skrb za varen, umirjen in nemoten potek cestnega prometa)
<idioterna> (1) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da poteka promet nemoteno, umirjeno in varno.
<idioterna> (2) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da ne ovira ali ogroža drugih udeležencev cestnega prometa ali jim ne povzroča škode.
<idioterna> (4) Kadar so udeleženci cestnega prometa otroci, starejši ljudje, slepi, invalidi in druge osebe, ki niso v celoti sposobne za samostojno udeležbo v cestnem prometu, so drugi udeleženci dolžni nanje posebno paziti in jim pomagati.
<idioterna>  
<idioterna> tretji odstavek je pa bullshit
<pitastrudl> logično ja
<idioterna> (3) Udeleženec cestnega prometa sme pričakovati, da bodo vsi udeleženci cestnega prometa in tisti, ki so dolžni skrbeti za ceste in prometno ureditev na cestah, ravnali v skladu s predpisi o pravilih cestnega prometa, voznikih, motornih vozilih ter s predpisi o cestah.
<idioterna> ce bi to pricakoval, potem bi me ze zdavnaj do smrti povozil
<pitastrudl> sej zato pa imaš možgane
<pitastrudl> da premisliš
<pitastrudl> če je varno iti naprej
<idioterna> ja sam ce mam mozgane, pol ne rabm semaforja
<pitastrudl> ne pa da greš yolo čez zeleno
<pitastrudl> eh
<pitastrudl> če bi bili vsi sitega mišlenja bi vsi imeli kolesa :P
<pitastrudl> ampak ni tako
<pitastrudl> istega*
<pitastrudl> tak da delaj kak češ, sam srečno na cesti ane :P
<idioterna> ja, sej sm ze 15 let cist ok s tem
<idioterna> da pac sm js odgovorn za vse kar se mi zgodi
<idioterna> ker drugi ocitno niso
<idioterna> in k sprejmes tako odgovornost nenadoma rata cist butast upostevat predpise k so namenjeni ljudem v velikih zeleznih skatlah
<idioterna> s kolesom se pac lahko varno spravis cist do vogala in pogledas izza njega
<idioterna> ne da bi ven porinu dva metrsko plehnato oviro
<idioterna> in ce pogledas pa vidis da ni nikogar
<idioterna> zakaj bi pol tam stal in cakal?
<idioterna> sounds like religion to me!
<pitastrudl> becuase the lord commands it
<siska> all hail megatron!
<pitastrudl> thanks obama
<idioterna> js lordu mirno fakica pokazem
<idioterna> who's he
<pitastrudl> ti kr
<pitastrudl> do waht you want
<pitastrudl> that is what makes us human
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ja, nc
<idioterna> srecno
<pitastrudl> aja idioterna
<idioterna> ne vozt cez zelene!
<idioterna> da vas kdo ne sname
<pitastrudl> nevem če mi boš verjel
<idioterna> cez rdece loh ce ni nobenga :)
<pitastrudl> oz je to kr podpre tvoje argumente
<pitastrudl> nedavno se je brat vozil z kolesom
<pitastrudl> je šel čez zeleno
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<pitastrudl> in
<pitastrudl> je ena ženska mu zapelala
<pitastrudl> čez spredno gumo
<idioterna> bad ane
<pitastrudl> dobr da mu ni nič
<pitastrudl> sam ja
<pitastrudl> folk nezna furat
<pitastrudl> hh
<idioterna> mojga sodelovca je en golf ko je su pr zeleni pes cez celovsko
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/stupid-car.jpg
<idioterna> tkole ga je
<pitastrudl> oh damn
<pitastrudl> a je vredu bil
<pitastrudl> oz je
<idioterna> ja je reku da je se po zraku letu ko je ze zacel razmisljat
<idioterna> kasn bajk si bo kupu za odskodnino
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> krvav je bil
<idioterna> drugac pa nic
<pitastrudl> ok
<idioterna> je vsem povedal "vegan bones!"
<idioterna> k je ze like 25 let vegan
<idioterna> no kokrkoli
<idioterna> ce bi bil z biciklom bi ziher gledal ce kdo gre
<pitastrudl> a 25 let vegan a
<pitastrudl> nice
<idioterna> tko je pa bluzil
<idioterna> in sploh ni pricakoval
<pitastrudl> mja sej js isto k sm peš ne gledam tok okrog
<pitastrudl> z kolesom sm pa mal bolj previden
<idioterna> moras bit k si ful hitrejsi in te ne vidi noben
<pitastrudl> ful preveč se furam  brez rok sam jebeš , udobno je
<idioterna> moras ti pazit da se ne znajdes tam
<idioterna> kamor misli nekdo zapeljat
<pitastrudl> na ovinkih
<pitastrudl> itd
<idioterna> nc, zdej pa gospa klicejo
<idioterna> to so pa take obveznosti da ni za zamudit
<idioterna> bbl
<pitastrudl> ajde
<yang> siska: ^
<yang> lol
<yang> zihr mora it posodo pomit
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> lol
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-18
<napsy_> jutro
<napsy_> http://isitfriday.org/
<Pepelka> Is it Friday?
<napsy_> Yes!
<zdobersek> so what!
<napsy_> ja party ane
<zdobersek> mah
<napsy_> sex, drugz'n alcohol
<napsy_> you know
<idioterna> amm
<idioterna> a ne bi dons izjemoma rajs namest tega sli pomagat beguncem?
<idioterna> za foro
<napsy_> kok pa naj pomagam?
<idioterna> pogovarjas se z njimi pa jim prevajas kaj pise na pildkih k jih dobijo od uradnikov
<napsy_> sj jih se ni v sloveniji
<napsy_> pa razn preko neke organizacije dvomim da lahka posamezniki pridejo blizje
<idioterna> haha
<napsy_> a ni to dost pod policijskim nadzorom?
<idioterna> 150 jih je ze tle
<idioterna> od vceri
<napsy_> ja .. v centru ja
<idioterna> 150 so jih pa vrnil na hrvasko ker nimajo papirjev
<idioterna> cez noc pa bohve kok jih je slo cez
<napsy_> no, razn prek organizacij pomojem ne mors bliz
<zdobersek> tistih 150 Hrvati niso htel, so zdej sli v Postojno
<zdobersek> AFAIU jih je na vlaku prisl 200-250
<zdobersek> od tega jih 150 ni mel dokumentov
<zdobersek> ti so zdej v Postojni
<napsy_> v naslednjih dneh bo naval v sloveniji
<idioterna> kul
<napsy_> tak da, dans je se cas za .. paaartey
<napsy_> pol pa svetniski sij cez glavo pa na pomoc
<zdobersek> 'Na območju Obrežja so policisti pri nedovoljenem prečkanju zelene meje ponoči prijeli približno sto tujcev.'
<napsy_> mozn da bo v slo. podobn scenarij kot pr madzarski
<napsy_> ker schengen meji tut pri nas
<zdobersek> srcno upam, da ne
<napsy_> tut vprasanje kolk pritiska cuti slovenija od drugih drzav, neformalno
<napsy_> da naj sciti schengen
<zdobersek> rabl bi kaksne predplacniske SIM kartice
<idioterna> napsy_: prakticno nemogoce
<idioterna> napsy_: pr nas ne tepemo ljudi
<idioterna> tut hrvati niso nobenga prebutal
<idioterna> do zdej to sam madzari pa makedonci
<idioterna> grki ne
<idioterna> turki pa ja
<idioterna> sm lih gledu bbc novinarja k je vprasu eno zensko zakaj v turciji ne ostane
<idioterna> pa je rekla da ne dobi dokumentov in ne more delat
<napsy_> idioterna: pri nas je schengenska meja
<idioterna> in da nima kej tam pocet
<napsy_> in ni pri hrvatih
<idioterna> napsy_: ja in?
<napsy_> dost velika razlika, dost strozja pravikla
<idioterna> ja jasno
<napsy_> torej, bodo ravnali accordingly
<idioterna> ja sej ze ravnajo accordingly
<napsy_> sj upam da ne bo ko pri madzarski, bodo pa strozji
<idioterna> sengen ne pomen da loh koga pretepejo
<napsy_> velda
<idioterna> ja pa madzari so jih vseen
<idioterna> kr precej nabutal
<napsy_> aha
<idioterna> no sej spanci to rutinsko pocnejo tam v afriki
<napsy_> sj madzarski scenarij .. nism mislu da jih bodo tepl
<idioterna> oziroma so zdej outsourcal ker so kazni placval
<napsy_> ampak zapiral meje
<idioterna> meje ne mors zapret
<idioterna> ne da se
<idioterna> mislm, ce bomo vsi zgradil huge ass ograjo po meji
<idioterna> bodo pac cez huge ass ograjo hodil
<idioterna> it's not like they have a choice
<idioterna> na hrvaskem pa tut ne morjo ostat
<idioterna> sm su mal pogledat ce civilna zascita kej dela
<idioterna> pa so odpelal ze par kamjonov sotorov tle iz skladisca v zalogu
<idioterna> tko da ocitno neki delamo
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<napsy_> --- FAIL: TestDSCollision (5.00s)
<zdobersek> oy vey
<napsy_> :(
<slax0r> god damn imiagrunts
<slax0r> zdaj ze avstrijci majo kontrole na mejah
<idioterna> se ti koncno splaca jit z biciklom :)
<idioterna> pa tak lep dan je
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/inglesi/status/644752919410159616
<Pepelka> Piers Scholfield auf Twitter: "Refugees & migrants leaving Zagreb with this map - 6.5 hrs on foot to #Slovenia http://t.co/1SrusU4Gr4"
<slax0r> a mi se ne mislimo zapret mej?
<zdobersek> rana ura zlata ura https://twitter.com/annaholligan/status/644749563484618752
<Pepelka> anna holligan auf Twitter: "Families leave #Croatia registration centre (hotel)... all heading for Slovenia (they hope) #refugees http://t.co/ywNpeh0Gt7"
<zdobersek> schengen je kr zaprta meja
<idioterna> slax0r: a smo ze kdaj mel odprto mejo?
<slax0r> ja ne vem, kolk sm spremljal novice naj bi jih baje nekih 1000 al neki takega sprejel? al mamo mesto za njih, al whatever
<idioterna> ja, prslo jih bo pa okol 20k cez vikend
<idioterna> ampak sej cez vikend se nam jebe, tko da lahko grejo
<slax0r> kako to mislis?
<idioterna> ja cey vikend se nobenmu ne bo dal ukvarjat z 20k folka
<slax0r> mja...
<idioterna> cez vikend obviously
<slax0r> uceraj sm vidu u murski, so sle plave lilije z 6 maricami na avtocesto
<slax0r> zvecer
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja sej rabimo ljudi
<slax0r> ja? za?
<idioterna> da bodo pomagal tistim brez dokumentov da bodo postal legalni
<idioterna> to je kr precej dela
<slax0r> aja, sm mislu da rabimo vec beguncev
<idioterna> ja eventuelno tut to rabimo
<idioterna> ni sicer fajn da so begunci
<idioterna> velik bols ekonomske migrante sprejemat
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa begunce rabli?
<slax0r> a ni ze dovolj nasih ljudi na zavodu?
<idioterna> k niso brez vsega pa k se loh prijavijo ze na ambasadi v drzavi kjer zdaj zivijo
<idioterna> od kje ti pa ta ideja?
<idioterna> zavod je farsa
<slax0r> ja a bos reku da nam primankuje delovne sile?
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> drasticno premal je mamo
<slax0r> ja? na katerem podrocju?
<idioterna> kolk globok hoces jit v to debato?
<idioterna> ker bo trajal par dni da ti odgovorim na to vprasanje
<idioterna> ampak ja, par miljonov ljudi nam manjka
<idioterna> in "mi" smo v tem primeru jasno EU
<slax0r> js mislim "mi" kot slovenija
<slax0r> ne EU
<idioterna> there is no "mi" kot sloveniuja
<idioterna> slovenija
<slax0r> men je cist vseen kaj dela francija, pa italija, pa ne vem katera EU drzava se vse, v sloveniji mi teh ljudi ni treba
<slax0r> js moram placevat dvojne davke, ker delam v tujini
<slax0r> zakaj?
<slax0r> da bom podpiral te ljudi/
<slax0r> ?
<idioterna> it's not up to you.
<slax0r> ja saj nic ni odvisno od mene, kakor tudi ne od tebe
<slax0r> ker politiki naredijo tko kot se jim zjutraj prdne
<idioterna> od mene je precej odvisno, k js ne gledam samo na svojo rit
<slax0r> torej zato ker ne gledas samo na svojo rit vplivas na politicne odlocitve v parlamentu?
<idioterna> tako je
<slax0r> mhm :)
<idioterna> sej bi ti razlozu kako to deluje, sam mislm da nima smisla
<slax0r> nima ne :)
<idioterna> dokler sam ne postanes begunec itak ne bos razumel
<slax0r> a ti si bil?
<idioterna> vsekakor
<slax0r> lej, saj vem da so nekateri begunci ok, pridejo, se zaposlijo, delajo, si sluzijo svoj kruh kot vsi mi ostali
<idioterna> sicer za zelo kratek cas ampak ker mam dober spomin se vedno poznam obcutek cist necloveskega stresa
<slax0r> ampak roko na srce, kolk je takih ki pride in potem zivi na racun nas?
<idioterna> roko na srce - niti eden.
<slax0r> in potem mu ne pase ne to, ne tisto itd.
<idioterna> nobenga tacga ni
<slax0r> ah ne, seveda ne
<idioterna> vsi so pridni kot mravljice
<idioterna> in se takoj integrirajo
<idioterna> v petih minutah
<slax0r> troll much? :)
<idioterna> kar je ravno tolk absurdno kot to da zapres mejo
<idioterna> ej, ti si napisal "da bom podpiral te ljudi"
<idioterna> ne rabis jih podpirat
<idioterna> delovno dovoljenje jim das
<idioterna> ce ne poznas niti zakonodaje lastne drzave
<idioterna> in pol men reces trol?
<idioterna> wtf man
<zdobersek> ampak roko na srce, kolk je takih ki so Slovenci in potem zivijo na racun nas?
<zdobersek> ki so ze* Slovenci
<idioterna> preden emigranti karkoli dobijo od drzave morajo itak tolk papirjev skoz dat, k jih ti v zivljenju se vidu nis
<idioterna> slax0r: lej v kaksni drzavi ti zivis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwL8_d3RUiQ
<Pepelka> Who The Fuck is Tito? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Who the Fuck is Tito?, dokumentarni, 8' 38'' Avtorici: Charlene Biju, Pauline de Lataillade«
<slax0r> ja prav, naj jih dajo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no, ko jih dajo skoz dobijo delovno dovoljenje
<idioterna> in si lahko zrihtajo job
<idioterna> in posljejo otroke v solo
<slax0r> CE
<idioterna> ne, v celju je brezveze
<idioterna> ce ze tam, pol store
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> ce si zrihtajo, ce se sploh probajo potrudit job zrihtat
<idioterna> zdej pa ze projiciras no
<zdobersek> oh ffs
<idioterna> niso vsi ljudje taki lenuhi kot slovenci
<idioterna> da bi kr lezal cel dan pa v luft gledal
<slax0r> seveda ne
<slax0r> so se vecji
<idioterna> kaj
<slax0r> nekateri..
<idioterna> lezijo cel dan pa gledajo v dva lufta?
<zdobersek> clovek pregura od bliznjega vzhoda cez Turcijo on cel Balkan, in je lenuh?
<idioterna> lezijo na pogradu? :)
<idioterna> men je vsec k si slax0r misli da so ti ljudje lezal pa gledal v luft tam od kjer so prsli
<idioterna> pol jim pa ni bil vec vsec luft
<idioterna> pa so hotl sm prit v luft gledat
<slax0r> a ves kako je bilo do nedaljnega v avstriji? si prsu sem delat, si delal pol leta, si dal odpoved, si lepo zivel od podpore, ki je bila kar zajetna ~700-800eur, zakaj mislis da se je sedaj ta zakonodaja tukaj spremenila da moras biti prijavljen v avstriji vsaj pol leta in vsaj pol leta delat? a mislis da zato ker so avstrijci to izkorisceval? ne, so to bili kar tujci, in ne samo slovenci, hrvati, srbi, bosanci, turki, itd.
<slax0r> in seveda, sam mi slovenci smo lenuhi
<idioterna> nonsense
<slax0r> aja?
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> po cem sklepas?
<idioterna> ker znam nemsko in lahko grem pogledat podatke na avstrijski statisticni urad in lahko vidim, da so prek 90% teh benefitov dobili avstrijci
<slax0r> mhm..
<idioterna> no dejmo zdej mal stresat tipicne floskule
<idioterna> pa rajs ne gledat dejanskih podatkov da se nam ne sesuje identiteta klenih ljudi
<idioterna> ki podpirajo horde z juga
<slax0r> tako je
<idioterna> pa meje dejmo zaprt, ker je cena tega da se ukvarjamo z ljudmi ki hocejo v evropo kao visja od cene tega da se ukvarjamo z mejo, pa totally pomaga
<idioterna> ker ce mejo zapres, potem ne pridejo cez.
<idioterna> men se vedno ni jasno od kje enim ljudem tolk butaste ideje?
<idioterna> dejmo rajs "beguncem strogo prepovedan vstop" tablo, bo ful cenejs
<idioterna> and just as effective.
<idioterna> pa lih tolk kazni bomo placal za to k drzava ne spostuje svojih obvez
<napsy_> ja lej ko je zda gradila zid ob mehiki
<napsy_> bi blo zanimiv videt kolk imigrantov so mel prej pa kasnej
<napsy_> ker tist zid je bil kar bad ass
<slax0r> ne, dajmo jih povabit v nas raj, dajmo jim stanovanja/hise/sluzbe/in vse potrebno za prezivetje, ker imamo itak tolk denarja da ne vemo kam vec z njim in vsak slovenec ima sluzbo ce jo hoce in med nami sploh ni ljudi na robu propada ali pa ze cez rob
<idioterna> slax0r: zmenen!
<slax0r> sam zato ker so prepesacil iz vojnega obmocja par tisoc km vstran
<idioterna> slax0r: sicer ne vem kako bos to zrihtu ampak ti zaupam
<idioterna> dobr plan mas
<idioterna> edini resen kiks v tvojem planu je
<idioterna> da mislis da je razlika med slovenci pa begunci
<idioterna> ni je
<idioterna> oboji mamo 23 parov kromosomov.
<zdobersek> sam zato
<napsy_> idioterna: si pravi domantik :)
<napsy_> romantik*
<slax0r> saj ne pravim da med slovenci ni izmeckov, tak po domace povedano
<idioterna> ne, sam racionalen sem
<napsy_> valda da so razlike
<idioterna> slax0r: ja, saj jaz tudi ne pravim da jih med begunci in migranti ni
<slax0r> a mislis da mi za te "disi" da jih moram podpirat?
<idioterna> slax0r: ne, seveda ne
<idioterna> lej, cist enostavno je
<napsy_> idioterna: pol pa nisi bil v studentu
<idioterna> ce te reveze pustis zunaj EU, jih bo tam asimiliral ISIS
<idioterna> ce jih pustis v EU, jih bomo mi.
<idioterna> it's that simple.
<idioterna> no, ne nujno ISIS
<idioterna> ampak pac
<idioterna> eventuelno bodo volil za erdogana
<idioterna> al pa ksno se vecjo budalo
<idioterna> ce bodo v evropi jih bo pa en majhen del treba ornk v roke vzet
<idioterna> vecini je treba sam papirje dat da so legalni
<idioterna> in si bodo sami nasl sluzbe
<idioterna> en del bo pa visel na sociali dokler bo lahko
<idioterna> v vsakem primeru so stroski tega peanuts v primerjavi s tem kar zdaj placujemo za bombe ki jih mecemo dol po bliznjem vzhodu
<idioterna> in ker smo kot drzava udelezeni v vseh teh integracijah
<slax0r> a z pilatusi? :P
<idioterna> pac placujemo, vpliva na to imamo pa prakticno nic
<slax0r> aja, "mi" -> EU
<idioterna> ja, eu
<idioterna> fora je da obrambna politika je se vedno vse neki top secret pa eyes only pa tko
<zdobersek> tough luck Ahmed https://twitter.com/annaholligan/status/644772742366162944
<Pepelka> anna holligan auf Twitter: "Ahmed, Baghdad. 'I have a nice car & house in #Iraq I didn't come to Europe for money, I came to be safe' #refugees http://t.co/e11KSOJKzz"
<idioterna> po moznosti je se uro sabo prnesu
<idioterna> taksno: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11988353_10206790274728721_3728357346917522102_n.jpg?oh=e7fc36592ab74f8adffc46547de8d933&oe=56630C68
<slax0r> napacen ahmed...
<idioterna> edin to je pa problem ja
<idioterna> vsem je ime Ahmed
<slax0r> jp
<slax0r> se sodelavcu :P
<idioterna> how are we going to tell them apart?
<zdobersek> imo 2nd best Ahmed
<zdobersek> najbrz ma kr solidno izobrazbo
<idioterna> ceprov arabci majo kr nice to resen
<idioterna> s temi ibn
<slax0r> no ce grem mal nazaj
<slax0r> sm biu pred par leti na zavodu
<slax0r> ker pac nism mel joba
<slax0r> in kam so me poslal?
<idioterna> a tak si ti, pijavka
<zdobersek> sheet, people were paying for you?!
<idioterna> v kocevje?
<slax0r> na neko gradbeno podjetje
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> pridem na razgovor
<slax0r> sef me je pogledu, je pogledu moje papirje, "pa kaj si naj z tabo?"
<idioterna> a ti nisi prebral kaj sm ti napisu
<slax0r> "a ves sploh kaj o zidarstvu?" "ja, tolk da pomagam zidarju...."
<idioterna> 08:51<+idioterna> od kje ti pa ta ideja?
<idioterna> 08:51<+idioterna> zavod je farsa
<slax0r> in sm lahk sel nazaj
<slax0r> pijavka? mel sm ze froca, brez joba
<slax0r> mel sm sam starga golfa mk2
<idioterna> ja sej je vseen
<idioterna> pijavka!
<idioterna> mislm
<slax0r> zarad katerega sem dobil socialke 2,nekaj eur
<zdobersek> tak dobr da nis zvel na vojnem obmocju
<idioterna> a ti loh stresas butaste pripombe, mi pa ne?
<slax0r> oz. mi ne bojo izplacal ker je znesek premal
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> sej ti pravim: zavod je farsa.
<idioterna> pa resno mislim s tem
<idioterna> yang tut misli da je treba najprej slovencem pomagat
<idioterna> ampak za kej takega bi morali spremenit zakonodajo
<idioterna> preden to lahko nardis moras pa spremenit ljudi, da ne bodo taki zatezenci
<slax0r> bi se kar strinjal z tem, ampak tistim kateri hocejo pomoc
<slax0r> ne vsakemu ki mu ni za dobesedno nic
<slax0r> zdaj pa res
<slax0r> kadit
<idioterna> js ze dolg razmisljam kako bi lahko v skladu s slovensko zakonodajo naredu zasebno socialno podporo
<slax0r> potem pa neki delat
<idioterna> pa je ful zajeban
<idioterna> ker vse drzavne ugodnosti izginejo
<idioterna> cim enmu legalno das denar
<idioterna> tko da vsem tem socialcem k jih js podpiram
<idioterna> moram na roke dajat cash
<idioterna> ce ne zgubijo vse ostale ugodnosti
<idioterna> prov retarded je to
<idioterna> o awesome
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aepV4Zq_460s.jpg
<idioterna> that's how i'd feel
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23yv5y_stewart-lee-on-immigration-paul-nuttall-and-ukip_fun
<Pepelka> Stewart Lee on immigration, Paul Nuttall and UKIP - Video Dailymotion
<Pepelka> »Watch the video «Stewart Lee on immigration, Paul Nuttall and UKIP» uploaded by Frank Block on Dailymotion.«
<idioterna> ce bos rabu kdaj pejstnt ksnmu slax0rju :)
<slax0r> hm?
<zdobersek> slax0r: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23yv5y_stewart-lee-on-immigration-paul-nuttall-and-ukip_fun
<Pepelka> Stewart Lee on immigration, Paul Nuttall and UKIP - Video Dailymotion
<Pepelka> »Watch the video «Stewart Lee on immigration, Paul Nuttall and UKIP» uploaded by Frank Block on Dailymotion.«
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/Udi4tr1.jpg
<siska> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peoplesdaily/article-3236510/Desperate-Apple-fanatics-China-try-sell-KIDNEYS-order-pay-latest-iPhone-6s-scary-new-trend.html
<Pepelka> Apple fanatics in China try to sell their KIDNEYS for latest iPhone 6s | Daily Mail Online
<Pepelka> »Two men recently attempted to sell their kidneys in Nanjing, China, in order to pay for their Apple iPhone 6s. Police are trying to locate one of the men who disappeared after the failed organ sale.«
<siska> folku se kisa
<napsy_> zakaj
<napsy_> iphone pac je dober produkt
<siska> vazn da ma seno ledvico za nasledn mesec, ko nov iphone ven pride
<zdobersek> leto?
<idioterna> se pa vidi kok se je dvignu standard na kitajskem
<siska> odvisno
<idioterna> tam zdej ze iphone 6s dobis, pr nas eno ledvico komi za ksnga golfa dvojko zamenjas
<siska> ce bodo froci tam v tovarnah dovolj hitro delal, mogoce ze jutr
<slax0r> idioterna: golfa dvojko si vsak lahko kup :P
<slax0r> sm svojga prodal za 50eur :D
<idioterna> i know :)
<zdobersek> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Sep2015/61663620.jpg?d41d
<napsy_> o
<yang> zdobersek: ti tut nis Meysana prebral ?
<napsy_> kaj je Meysan?
<yang> Na, http://www.voltairenet.org/article188623.html
<Pepelka> The phoney « refugee crisis », by Thierry Meyssan
<Pepelka> »While the European media arouse emotion by showing photographs of a drowned child and reports of crowds of refugees crossing the Balkans on foot, Thierry Meyssan demonstrates that these images have been fabricated. It’s certain that they serve the purposes of the head of the Federation of German Industries, Ulrich Grillo, and also NATO. But they do not show the phenomenon in its totality, which leads the Europeans to offer inadapted (...)«
<napsy_> aja to
<napsy_> ja ja, zarota
<yang> no, kar pise noter je tut
<yang> Contrary to the information presently being published by the media, less than a third of these are refugees from war zones : 20 % are Syrians, 7 % are Afghans, and 3 % are Iraqis.
<napsy_> does it really matter?
<zdobersek> no
<yang> Ja no to niso begunci ampak eknonomski migrantje, seveda je razlika
<zdobersek> well we're in luck, we need those too!
<napsy_> nah
<napsy_> aja razn ce te mot islamizacija :)
<idioterna> fuck je tip ozuljen
<idioterna> to zihr dela zato da bo loh pobiju nevernike, k jih je na bliznjem vzhodu ze skor zmankal.
<idioterna> also, ne vem od kje vam ideja da loh folk k pride sm islamizira kogarkoli
<napsy_> seveda lahko
<idioterna> ja? kako?
<napsy_> ampak .. I, for one, wellcome our new overlord
<napsy_> ja, evropejcem je dolgcas
<idioterna> recejo "tam od kjer smo prsli je islam, sm smo pa prsli zato ker nam je blo tam prevec fino"
<idioterna> al kako
<yang> Ja asimilirali se ne bodo
<idioterna> po cem to sklepas?
<zdobersek> an, ker asimilira se nobeden
<napsy_> http://www.hervardi.com/prikaz_novice.php?id=437
<Pepelka> 15. kimavec 2015 - Begunska kriza je bila ustvarjena na�rtno! - Novice - Hervardi
<Pepelka> »hervardi«
<napsy_> to majo odgovore!
<idioterna> vec kot 50k muslimanov je ze asimiliranih tle
<idioterna> tko da ne vidm zakaj jih ne bi mogl se 50k
<idioterna> i tako pet sest puta
<idioterna> na, lej kaj se zgodi k je imigrantska kriza: https://www.tablix.org/~avian/stuff/bikes_all_the_way_down.jpg
<yang> mah trolas neki spet idioterna
<idioterna> kaj trolam?
<idioterna> v sloveniji zivi vec kot 50.000 muslimanov, pa ne vidm da bi mel z njimi kdo ksne resne tezave
<idioterna> razn nazijev, jasno.
<idioterna> ampak ce si nazi pol je itak vedno nekdo drug kriv
<idioterna> da si ne znas cevla zavezat
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> yang: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23yv5y_stewart-lee-on-immigration-paul-nuttall-and-ukip_fun
<Pepelka> Stewart Lee on immigration, Paul Nuttall and UKIP - Video Dailymotion
<Pepelka> »Watch the video «Stewart Lee on immigration, Paul Nuttall and UKIP» uploaded by Frank Block on Dailymotion.«
<idioterna> stand up comedians can't melt steel beams!
<yang> idioterna: kr prprav sobco, pa tole nalimaj v predal https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qibla#/media/File:QiblaPrayerDirectionSSH.jpg
<Pepelka> Qibla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy_> kibla
<napsy_> lol
<pitastrudl> jutro
<idioterna> yang: sobco sm ze prpravu, pa ziva ma kompas na balanci
<idioterna> tko da mislm da bodo znal pogruntat kje je vzhod
<yang> Astrolab rabs
<idioterna> jaz?
<idioterna> zakaj
<zdobersek> kak je pa status dzamije?
<napsy_> WIP
<zdobersek> fino bi blo met v uporabnem stanju, za welcome party & prayer
<yang> zdobersek: vids, begunce bi lahk angaziral za gradnjo dzamije
<zdobersek> yang: boljs kokr za gradnjo zidu
<idioterna> yang: begunci se itak kr sami angazirajo
<idioterna> ena zenska je rekla da zato ni v turciji ostala k v enem letu ni dobila niti veljavnih dokumentov, kaj sele da bi lahko kje delala
<idioterna> pa se sovrazijo jih in so nasilni do njih
<yang> do Kurdov
<idioterna> do beguncev
<idioterna> men je vseen kako oni to pr seb racionalizirajo, js hocm da evropa ostane zvesta krscanskim koreninam
<idioterna> in sprejme vse begunce, tko kot je papez narocu.
<idioterna> al pa svojim humanisticnim koreninam in sprejme vse begunce ker se to spodobi
<idioterna> al pa kapitalisticnim in sprejme vse begunce, ker se splaca
<napsy_> po kokem casu pa lahko begunc dobui drzavljanstvo?
<idioterna> odvisno od drzave
<napsy_> oz. mora
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> treba mu ni nikoli
<idioterna> komot je resident alien
<idioterna> pr nas mislm da moras bit 5 let tukaj pa en izpit iz slovenscine je al tko nekak
<napsy_> se prav 5 let ne mora delat
<idioterna> begunec postanes po 5-6 mesecih, ko ugotovijo, ce si res upravicen do statusa
<idioterna> napsy_: what?
<napsy_> ja ce nimas drzavljanstva, a te sploh lahka zaposli kdo?
<idioterna> a si mogu kdaj potrdilo o drzavljanstvu v sluzbo prnest? :)
<napsy_> ja rabis pa davcno
<yang> Pa može ispit iz Slovenštine
<napsy_> pa rabis davke placevat
<idioterna> ja, jasno
<idioterna> in?
<napsy_> a ni to povezano, drzavljanstvo .. davki pa zzzs?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> rezidentstvo je povezano s tem
<idioterna> torej, prebivalisce
<idioterna> dokler nisi begunec ne mores dobit prebivalisca
<napsy_> ja do stalnega pa ne mors pridit brez drzavljanstva
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<idioterna> od kje teb take cudne ideje
<napsy_> nevem, ugibam
<idioterna> v sloveniji zivi skoraj 80k tujcev
<idioterna> ki niso drzavljani, pa tukaj zivijo
<idioterna> vecina jih je iz evrope, jasno
<idioterna> ce si legal alien sploh ni problema
<idioterna> potem si isto kot drzavljan, samo da nimas slovenskega potnega lista in/ali osebnega dokumenta
<idioterna> mas tut slovensko davcno lahko
<idioterna> ceprav vecina drzavljanov EU nima
<idioterna> k majo svoje
<idioterna> nc, morm na kosilo
<idioterna> bbl
<siska> lahk delajo, stalno so prijavljeni (bivalna viza, itd), ampak jih hitro zabrisejo ven ce ga serjejo
<siska> nimajo vseh pravic
<napsy_> 2nd claszz citizens pol
<siska> sploh drzavljani niso, poseben status imajo
<siska> z vizo dolocen
<lynxlynx> rezidenca pač
<lynxlynx> kot povsod drugod
<yang> napsy_: ja na Hervardih je dobro napisano
<lynxlynx> premalo slano
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/18/microsoft_has_developed_its_own_linux_repeat_microsoft_has_developed_its_own_linux/
<Pepelka> Microsoft has developed its own Linux. Repeat. Microsoft has developed its own Linux • The Register
<Pepelka> »Redmond reveals Azure Cloud Switch, its in-house software-defined networking OS«
<napsy_> yang: eh to je bullshit
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: http://www.mslinux.org/
<Pepelka> Microsoft Linux - the premier linux distro
<Pepelka> »Learn how you can use Microsoft Linux Technologies to expand your busness or your desktop.«
<napsy_> uh kdaj je ze blo to :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ right ... :)
<zdobersek> 'Iz Telekoma Slovenije so sporočili, da bodo beguncem pomagali s predplačniškimi karticami, ki jim bodo olajšale stik s sorodniki.'
<napsy_> jih bodo zastonj talal?
<zdobersek> nobody knows https://twitter.com/TelekomSlo/status/644808507737415680
<Pepelka> Telekom Slovenije auf Twitter: "Beguncem bomo s predplačniškimi karticami pomagali pri povezanosti s sorodniki. Želimo jim vsaj malo polepšati dan. http://t.co/HlqMbv0RwP"
<yang> zdobersek: ti gres lahko sendvice talat
<yang> pa slovenske zastavce
<yang> Al pa pises unim doberskovim k so v top 10 na managerjevi lestvici za kontejner sponzorskih sredstev
<zdobersek> yang: mah, lih oni so migrantje
<zdobersek> k so se v Nemcijo preselil
<yang> a tej top 10 doberski ?
<yang> cudna poteza slovenskih bogatasev
<zdobersek> haha, ravno v nemciji sta obogatela
<yang> https://blog.freenode.net/2015/09/services-database-purge/
<Pepelka> Services database purge | staffblog
<napsy_> kje lahka kupim kvalitete cepke za usesa, da dobr zadusijo noise
<napsy_> mam ene ki so dost crappy
<yang> napsy_: Ortopax so kr v redu
<yang> iz voska
<yang> v lakearni
<napsy_> kul, bom nabavu
<napsy_> prevc sundra v pisarni
<yang> Ohropax
<napsy_> aja lol, te mam zdj :D
<yang> ja ampak mislim, da ohropax dela od plastificiranih do teh voscenih
<yang> te iz voska dobro zaduusijo ker se prilagodijo usesu
<napsy_> aja ok morm rect obvezn vosceni
<yang> ja zgnetes jih, eno kuglico razvaljas in jo das na polovico, ena je zadosti za dva usesa
<napsy_> https://www.lekarna24ur.com/si/zdravila-in-izdelki-brez-recepta/usesa/ohropax-usesni-cepki-barvni
<Pepelka> Ohropax Colorplux, barvni ušesni čepki - 4 pari | Ušesa | Zdravila brez recepta in ostali izdelki | Spletna lekarna Lekarna24ur
<napsy_> te mam zdj
<Pepelka> »Ohropax Colorplux ušesni čepki omogočajo dobro zaščito pred hrupom. Narejeni so iz mehke pene, ki omogoča dober oprijem s sluhovodom.«
<napsy_> https://www.lekarna24ur.com/si/zascitna-sredstva-in-oskrba-rane/osebna-zascita/ohropax-vosceni-cepki
<Pepelka> Ohropax, voščeni ušesni čepki - 1 par | Osebna zaščita | Zaščitna sredstva in oskrba rane | Spletna lekarna Lekarna24ur
<Pepelka> »Ohropax voščeni ušesni čepki ščitijo ušesa pred hrupom in vodo. Narejeni so iz posebnega voska, ki se zelo dobro prilagaja individualni obliki ušesa.«
<napsy_> te si ti mislu?
<yang> ja nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ noise cancelling headphones/ear plugs ?
<napsy_> mhm sm tut ze razmislu
<napsy_> sodelovc ma ene kr dobre za 40 evrov
<CrazyLemon> so..problem solved
<napsy_> hja no
<napsy_> not exactly
<yang> Kaj pa ce ga tajnice klicejo na kavo ?
<yang> pol bo vse dobre kave zamudil
<napsy_> jih nimamo
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<slax0r> where?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/RadioAntena.si/videos/10153699413678120/
<Pepelka> Radio Antena - Mnenje begunke | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Mnenje begunke o Sloveniji. Ima prav?«
<napsy_> o shit
<yang> Stalin Lenin go Hell
<napsy_> pac neizobrazen folk
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Is The Default Wallpaper of Ubuntu 15.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/K8AjKWXiurM/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-default-wallpaper
<napsy_> eh, grd wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-s-ceph-and-inktank-hacked-mark-shuttleworth-say-ubuntu-users-are-not-affected-492057.shtml
<Pepelka> Red Hat's Ceph and Inktank Hacked, Mark Shuttleworth Says Ubuntu Users Are Not Affected - Softpedia
<Pepelka> »If you have downloaded Ceph from Ubuntu repos, you're safe«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj pravi beunka
<pitastrudl> sm na Å¡ihtu
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> nemorm psolusat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so podnapisi
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> bežijo od svoje države pol so pa še zbirčni
<pitastrudl> pizda
<pitastrudl> sej prou, nej grejo drugam
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-zh0a6nDTo
<Pepelka> Queen - Mustapha (Official Montage Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Unlock the magic of Queen in the BRAND NEW OFFICIAL APP. Download now; Apple: http://bit.ly/QueenOfficialAppleYTVP, Android: http://bit.ly/QueenOfficialAndro...«
<anny_> dan
<yang> o
<anny_> so sli že vsi domov?
<yang> zgleda
<anny_> ok...
<yang> Zamudila si razpravo o beguncih...
<anny_> povej povzetek :)
<yang> poglej na irc log
<anny_> kje je to?
<anny_> ok
<anny_> povej povzetek
<yang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/18/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/18/#ubuntu-si.txt
<lynxlynx> nič novega ni
<anny_> nič novega niti ne pričakujem
<anny_> ok
<anny_> sem na hitro preletela
<anny_> nič novega
<anny_> lep vikend
<idioterna> Sicer pa vse aktivnosti po besedah Šefica potekajo zelo intenzivno, a dobro. Zaenkrat ni bilo še nobenih neobvladljivih situacij. Tudi prevozi potekajo tekoče, prav tako je dobro sodelovanje s Slovenskimi železnicami, je še bilo slišati. Del blagovnih rezerv so že sprostili, predvsem ležišča. Del rezerv bodo sprostili še danes, tako da bodo vse lokacije ustrezno oskrbljene, je povedal državni sekretar.
<idioterna> yang: men ne zgleda k da je ksna huda panika
<zdobbie> islamisation proceeding as planned!
<idioterna> mhm, jsm ze obrnen na vzhod
<idioterna> sam se molt se morm naucit
<idioterna> The Prime Minister of Upper Bavaria, Christoph Hillenbrand, said a really remarkable thing at the weekend - so different from what one expects a German official to say: "Legal issues right now are not so important to me."
<lynxlynx> kot kriminalc lahko samo potrdim, da je pravo stvar družbenega konsenza
<zdobbie> ... what's the context?
<lynxlynx> begunci
<lynxlynx> nemčija jih sprejema odprtih rok,
<idioterna> ja, ker razumejo, da bodo brez njih tezko nadaljeval gospodarsko rast
<CrazyLemon> slovenci jih ne sprejemajo ker slovenija nima gospodarske rasti?
<idioterna> slovenci jih trenutno ne sprejemajo ker noben noce tle ostat i guess
<CrazyLemon> catch 22?
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> te prvi valovi so naceloma zgornji srednji sloj
<idioterna> folk k je mel dost dnarja za pridt sm
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak vidiš..js tega ne razumem ker se spomnim ko so prihajali begunci iz bosne
<CrazyLemon> niso govorili takega BS kot govori tista na posnetku
<idioterna> ja, valda da ne
<idioterna> sej so bli iz iste drzave
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> juga ni bla tok velka da se nebi vedl kako je u lublan
<idioterna> ce si bil iz banja luke
<CrazyLemon> ne gre se za to kako je bilo v lublan.. ampak za to da nisi več na vojnem območju.. in slovenija is good enough
<idioterna> ja no sam sej ce si v sloveniji pol loh gres naprej
<idioterna> sam oni tega ne vejo
<idioterna> begunci
<idioterna> pa nihce jim ne pove
<idioterna> pol se pa bojijo
<idioterna> da ce jih bodo pr nas popisal
<idioterna> da bodo moral tle ostat
<idioterna> pa zato nocjo zaprosit za azil
<idioterna> vejo pa, da je visji standard v nemciji in hocjo tja
<idioterna> no, eni majo tut familijo tam
<CrazyLemon> no če nočejo zaprosit za azil pa naj plačajo 20€/dan če jim to bl paše
<idioterna> komu?
<idioterna> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042720503/mnenja/odprta-stran/slovenska-sprenevedanja-ob-begunski-krizi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna državi.. takšna je cena nastanitve v teh centrih
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> sej verjetn si loh prvosc vecina teh k pride
<idioterna> ce jim niso vsega pobral uni
<idioterna> tihotapci
<idioterna> sej zdej so se svedi pa nemci zmenil
<idioterna> da bojo svoje uradnike poslal v taborisca sem na jug
<CrazyLemon> da jih takoj popišejo?
<idioterna> ne, da pac ovrednotijo
<idioterna> ce so legit begunci
<idioterna> ce niso varnostno tveganje pa tko naprej
<CrazyLemon> 'ovrednotijo' :)
<idioterna> ja sej moras vsakega ovrednotit
<idioterna> preden mu lahko podelis ali zavrnes azil
<zdobbie> tistih 20EUR na dan men ne disi prevec posteno, sploh ce morajo prislino ostat tam
<zdobbie> nevermind da jim poberejo vse stvari
<idioterna> a jim poberejo?
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> mobitel, denar
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ampak samo v primeru da ne zaprosijo za azil
<lynxlynx> nice, nova opera avtomatsko uporabi vpn za private browsing
<lynxlynx> me zanima kolk ljudi bo mislilo, da je trik
<idioterna> kaksen vpn
<idioterna> sej je trik, ce ne mores zaupat providerju
<lynxlynx> opera je pohopsala enega providerja
<lynxlynx> surfeasy
<zdobbie> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042720600/slovenija/imidz-drzave-za-9000-evrov-slovenija-ki-begunce-zapira-in-jim-to-zaracunava-po-20-evrov-na-dan
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx it is a trick
<zdobbie> aye, sounds fishy
<CrazyLemon> vključi tist vpn
<CrazyLemon> pa pejt na webchat
<CrazyLemon> pa joinaj ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ohhh.. sedaj pa pravi da imam ipv6 addr
<CrazyLemon> 2001:4c28:*
<idioterna> o lej zdobbie
<zdobbie> a
<idioterna> tale je pa moj sosolc z gimnazije
<idioterna> sva lih debatirala z njim to v pondelk
<lynxlynx> na linuxu Å¡e ne dela :)
<idioterna> »Za začetek pristojne organe pozivamo, naj beguncev, ki ne zaprosijo za azil, v bodoče sploh ne zapirajo in naj jim ne omejujejo gibanja,« se je na zaostrene begunske razmere včeraj odzval Miha Nabergoj iz Pravno-informacijskega centra, ki skrbi za pravice beguncev in migrantov.
<idioterna> tale tip
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx ? :)
<CrazyLemon> na androidu dela
<CrazyLemon> opera max
<lynxlynx> ta vpn feature mislim
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx js tudi
<lynxlynx> opera 32
<CrazyLemon> očitno so že abjusal z opera vpnja freenode
<CrazyLemon> ker je banned
<zdobbie> topkek
<lynxlynx> :D
<zdobbie> .yt ibeyi ghosts
<zdobbie> kdo ma to cez? Seniorita?
<CrazyLemon> jabuk
<zdobbie> jabuk plz
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlAX-QrpiOE
<Pepelka> Ibeyi - Ghosts - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Taken from Ibeyi’s debut album. Released 16th/17th February through XL Recordings. Pre-order it now from iTunes: http://x-l.co/ibeyiiT Amazon CD: http://x-l....«
<yang> zdobbie: poberejo jim sam tist, do cesar lahko pridejo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kngBtoylIVM
<Pepelka> Pulp Fiction - The Watch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Christopher Walkens Famous lecture to Butch Coolidge in Pulp Fiction«
<yang> v vojnih razmerah se pac znajdes
<napsy___> test
<napsy___> test
<napsy___> help
<CrazyLemon> test
<CrazyLemon> help
<napsy___> its gone
<CrazyLemon> he is
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 12.km SZ od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @18/09/2015 09:52:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.47+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @17/09/2015 17:27:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km  V od VIPAVE @16/09/2015 12:48:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+14.09+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  V od LITIJE @16/09/2015 08:06:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+14.9+E
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 8.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @15/09/2015 20:41:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+15.89+E
<idioterna> omg the fugees are coming!
<CrazyLemon> the earthquakes were a sign?
<napsy___> u matr
<yang> Potresi z Magnitudo 1 so tako sibki da je brezveze da jih pastas sem noter
<CrazyLemon> zato so tukaj potresi z magnitudo > 1
<yang> Tja do 3 prakticno ni nikakrsne skode
<dz0ny> lol MIcrosoft today unveiled its own linux distribution
<dz0ny> kaj vse zamujam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny OLD!
<CrazyLemon> help
<CrazyLemon> test
<CrazyLemon> nothing
<CrazyLemon> worthless
<napsy___> caki caki
<CrazyLemon> ne..i'm over it
<napsy___> zdj testiram ce prezivi ping :)
<napsy___> pa ce state machine dela
<napsy___> kul, deluje :)
<napsy___> foo
<CrazyLemon> "kul, deluje" he said
<upd> a mi lahko kdo torrent najde od The Islamic State (Full Length)
<CrazyLemon> $20
<zdobbie> interested in joining?
<zdobbie> .yt boy have you lost your mind
<jabuk> The Office: boy have you lost your mind? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJV752DxXk
<upd> da.
<luka__> ,ehlo
<zdobersek> you ain't foolin' nobody
<yang> http://www.kinosiska.si/film/hekerji-si-premiera-dokumentarnega-filma
<Pepelka> #HEKERJI.SI – premiera dokumentarnega filma | Kino Šiška
<Pepelka> »Režija: Blaž Završnik, 52 min Sploh imamo Slovenci hekerje? Kdo so, zakaj vdirajo v tuje računalnike in se prosto sprehajajo po internetu? Kaj jih žene ter ali je danes kaj drugače, kot je bilo pred, recimo, dvajsetimi leti? Jeseni 2015 nacionalni...«
<yang> No zgleda da ne poznajo terminologije Hacker Vs. Cracker
<CrazyLemon> lets join #hekerji.si !!
<zdobbie> hacker you'll be freeeeheeeheeheeee
<yang> :)
<luka__> ,ehlo
<napsy_bot> Oh hai!
<luka__> si bom spimpu bota za pisarno
<napsy__> lahka pol konektam na slacka
<CrazyLemon> svašta ti hipsterji.. irc je za hekerje slack pa je kul.. čeprav je same concept
<napsy__> ce bi blo po mkoje bi uporablal irc, tak pa je marketingarjem bol vsec slack
<yang> kok botov je zdaj tu ?
<siska> yang: vazn da je lojtra v naslovu
<siska> jebal jih twitter
<idioterna> kaj mate spet prot beguncom!
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/MIthFJd.gifv
<Pepelka> looking for your old mix tape that's going to blow this party up!
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t653587
<Pepelka> Podelili Ig Nobelove nagrade 2015 @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Prihodnji mesec pri&#269;akujemo razglasitev leto&#x161;njih prejemnikov Nobelovih nagrad, zato so v&#269;eraj zve&#269;er podelili tudi Ig Nobelove nagrade. Gre za vsakoletno prireditev, kjer se poklonijo znanstvenikom in povsem resnim raziskavam, zaradi katerih se najprej nasmejemo, potem pa o njih razmislimo. Revija Annals of Improbable Research je, kot je &#382;e obi&#269;ajno, v Harvardovem Sanders Theatru organiziral duhovito prireditev, ki vr
<CrazyLemon> seriously slo-tech.. iso-8859-2 instead of utf-8
<napsy__> they sucky
<dz0ny> hehe ya
<dz0ny> old one
<dz0ny> napsy__: written in go? :>
<napsy__> jup
<napsy__> dans ni zenske doma, mam celo cas kj naredit :P
<dz0ny> ko bo prišlja, bo vprašala kaj si naredu :)
<dz0ny> also github.com/nlopes/slack"?
<dz0ny> al kej drugega
<napsy__> nah, bom prek njihovga irc gatewaya
<napsy__> ,help
<napsy_bot> Oh hai! Usage: ,help <topic>
<napsy__> no fajn
<CrazyLemon> ,help refugee
<napsy_bot> unknown topic
<zdobbie> :/
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/juretrampus/status/644964334456688640
<Pepelka> Jure Trampus auf Twitter: "Zdravniška pomoč zaradi ukrepov slovenske policije http://t.co/1iWgvDdxkk"
<napsy__> ,w Ljubljana
<napsy_bot> (error fetching data)
<napsy__> ,w Ljubljana
<napsy_bot> (error fetching data)
<napsy__> oh man I suck
<CrazyLemon> show us the source luka
<napsy__> ,w Ljubljana
<napsy_bot> (error fetching data)
<napsy__> zakaj
<napsy__> sj bot je prakticno neuporaben
<CrazyLemon> napsy__ coz..bo dz0ny spisal kak fićur :D
<napsy__> hehe
<napsy__> let's try this again
<napsy__> ,w Ljubljana
<napsy_bot> scattered clouds, temp.: 293.320000, humidity: 88%
<napsy__> m'kay
<CrazyLemon> slowly but surely
<napsy__> ,w London
<napsy_bot> light intensity shower rain, temp.: 287.670000, humidity: 72%
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @18.09.2015 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:44:33, Kulminacija: 10:57:40, Sončni zahod: 17:10:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 26min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy__> https://github.com/napsy/gorobot
<Pepelka> napsy/gorobot · GitHub
<napsy__> :P
<Pepelka> »gorobot - Small IRC bot«
<CrazyLemon> gobot!
<pitastrudl> čer
<pitastrudl> sm biu na šihtu na laptopu pa ircal, pa pride sodelovka pa prau če mam to irc odprt, haha
<pitastrudl> pol je drugi omenla pa isto presenečena
<pitastrudl> "kaj to Å¡e obstaja?!"
<pitastrudl> lol
<napsy__> fools as they are
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> idioterna dons sm hodu po šmartinki pa je ena ženska glih iz petrola hotla it na šmartinko pa je hotla spelat sam ni blo frej na cesti, pa je en kolesar pršu po kolesarski in ker je bila ona na kolesarski, se je tip ustavu pa se začel dret na njo
<pitastrudl> živc pa tak
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja nervozn folk pac
<idioterna> js nkol nobenmu ne sikam na cesti
<idioterna> k ni fore
<pitastrudl> kaj js vem
<pitastrudl> mogoče si bil ti to
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> nah
<pitastrudl> liar liar pants on fire
<idioterna> js se zmer ustavm
<idioterna> ce so pesci
<idioterna> zakaj se neb
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> http://jp.si/SLOFrau.png
<pitastrudl> fak ta ketonal te kr mal spere
<pitastrudl> lol
<yang> pitastrudl: tm na smartinki sem zadnic vidu, enkga ko je zavil noter tam ko grejo iz crpalke ven (kje se ne sme not zavijat) pol pa se je drenal da bi se se skozi enosmerno zguzil v BTC
<idioterna> yang: zihr ni bil z biciklom
<yang> vse une k so hotl ven je zablokiral
<idioterna> ker z biciklom komot to nardis pa se nc ne drenaas
<yang> z SUVom
<idioterna> drenas
<idioterna> ja, taki ste vozniki motornih vozil
<yang> pitastrudl: zakaj pa nucas ketonal ?
<yang> to je mocan analgetik
<yang> jst sem ga jedel ko me je zob bolel
<pitastrudl> yang mja tist bi mogl zapret, bv je to tam, sam problemi
<pitastrudl> yang mah, boleč glavobol
<pitastrudl> ne vzamem ga velikokrat, res redko
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e to majhna doza
<yang> pa ni ketonal za glavobol, kaj ti aspirin ne pomaga ?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> aspirin se mi zdi bolj kot placebo
<pitastrudl> lol
<yang> men pa vedno pomaga aspirin
<pitastrudl> lekadol je pa zame kot neka slaba cedevita
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<yang> lekadol mi recimo ne pomaga, pa mi je tut idioterna razlozil efekte lekadola, soseda ga jemlje recimo ce jo glava boli
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> sam učas tut ketonal ne pomaga čist, še vedno me mal glava boli
<yang> zgleda mas toleranco na zdravila
<pitastrudl> možno, sam ni tko da bi vzemal velikokrat
<pitastrudl> če že je razmak minimum en teden
<yang> ja ce se drogiras kej, pol verjetn razvijes to
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> možno ja
<pitastrudl> let nazaj sem redno travo kadil
<pitastrudl> zdaj samo med vikendi večinoma
<yang> skoda dnara
<pitastrudl> mogoče zaradi tega
<napsy__> ,w Ljubljana
<napsy_bot> broken clouds, temp.: 20.4℃, humidity: 83%
<pitastrudl> yang ni škoda dnarja, ko imaš poceni pakete+stroški razdelijo med kolege
<yang> si zracunal koliko stane razvada ?
<yang> mesecno
<pitastrudl> sem
<yang> in potem letno
<yang> sigurno za en boljsi dopust
<yang> tudi ce kadis recimo
<pitastrudl> 120 na let
<pitastrudl> minimum
<yang> cigareti so 3.5
<yang> pomnozi x 30 x 12
<pitastrudl> plus ne hodim v klube,ne pijem skoraj nič, ne kofetkam kej dost, ne zapravljam za kar druzga kokr življenski strški
<pitastrudl> zvijam, oz sem
<yang> Zadnjic se je en heecal na radiu pa pravi "Slabo placo mam, ko si kupim cigarete mi nc za kruh ne ostane" :)
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> spijem liter vode predn grem spat
<pitastrudl> tok da bo vse vredu jutri
<yang> ja ce te glava boli pomaga ce pijes velik vode
<pitastrudl> vem ja, je kr dobr
<pitastrudl> pa vroč tuš dost pomaga isto
<pitastrudl> vsaj men
<pitastrudl> endorfini ublažijo bolečino za malo časa
<pitastrudl> oz tisti hormoni užitka
<pitastrudl> idk
<idioterna> endorfini so vsi morfiju podobni hormoni
<idioterna> k jih telo samo dela
<pitastrudl> mhm
<idioterna> ce velik sportas se ti jih ful nabere
<pitastrudl> mja, bom moral začeti
<pitastrudl> najrajš bi tekel, samo rabim kupit superge
<yang> jst ne maram teka
<pitastrudl> pa nevem kaj bi investiral v res dobre superge, ker v kopru ne vidim kje dosti makedama oz kje bi lahko tekel
<pitastrudl> baje po beton ni dobr tečt
<pitastrudl> slabo za sklepe
<yang> noge prevec obremenjujes pr teku, kolesarjenje je bols
<idioterna> ce rad jamras je itak vse slabo
<yang> kle je ene par tekacev starih, k majo un Dr. Lavin pasove pa se kr tecejo pac bumbarji
<pitastrudl> idioterna kaj boš rekel da ni res ali?
<yang> mislim, za tek mors bit shujsan precej
<yang> drgac je prevec naporno za sklepe
<pitastrudl> nevem, ne bi reku da sm glih debel
<pitastrudl> 87kg 189cm?
<pitastrudl> pomoje glih prav nekak
<yang> kva je vroce danes 25 stopinj
<yang> noter
<pitastrudl> mja
<yang> zdajle
<pitastrudl> jutr pa dž baje
<yang> ja
<pitastrudl> svašta
<pitastrudl> bo nabil pomoje vlažnost
<pitastrudl> idk
<yang> CrazyLemon: Kter nick je mel un fant iz Kopra, k je bil napol ukrainc
<yang> En vem da je hodil sem
<pitastrudl> Å¡tudira?
<yang> ne spomnim se vec
<pitastrudl> ko je učitelj za programiranje predaval, sem videl da je imel na laptopu hexchat gor
<pitastrudl> me zanima če je na kakem slovenskem kanalu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> inb4 he's here
 * pitastrudl farts
<pitastrudl> btw
<pitastrudl> pozna kdo kje bi prodajali instant ramen
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo delno jasno, proti jutru se bo pooblačilo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 16, ob morju okoli 18 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Dopoldne bo še večinoma suho, proti poldnevu se bodo začele pojavljati krajevne padavine, deloma plohe, najverjetnejše bodo v severni in osrednji Sloveniji.  Kakšna nevihta bo možna bolj na zahodu. Zapihal bo severovzhodni veter.
<jabuk> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 19 do 24, na Primorskem do 26 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .obeti
<jabuk> V noči na nedeljo bo pogosteje deževalo. V nedeljo bo na Primorskem večinoma suho, pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja. Drugod bo sprva občasno še deževalo, popoldne pa se bo predvsem v zahodni polovici Slovenije delno zjasnilo. Nekaj dežja bo popoldne le še v jugovzhodni Sloveniji. Še nekoliko hladneje bo. Ponekod bo pihal severni do severovzhodni veter.
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo delno jasno, ponekod bo Å¡e pihal severni veter.
<yang> https://redditshell.com/
<Pepelka> reddit shell: web based linux shell emulator for browsing reddit via command line
<Pepelka> »reddit shell is a web based linux shell emulator written in JavaScript that lets you browse and interact with reddit via command line«
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> svašta
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAuC6GjuERw
<Pepelka> video 1442519854 mp4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dobova, 17.9.2015, 22:00«
<yang> no comment
<CrazyLemon> yang wth.. nobenga napol ukrainca ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> lp
<yang> idioterna: Prepovedano prevažanje prebežnikov
<yang> Po zakonu o tujcih je lahko posameznik, ki omogoči ali pomaga nezakonitim prebežnikom, da vstopijo, potujejo v tranzitu ali prebivajo na ozemlju Slovenije, kaznovan v vrednosti od 2.000 do 4.500 evrov. Skladno s kazenskim zakonikom pa mu grozi tudi zaporna kazen do 5 let.
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/begunce-najbolj-zanima-postopek-registracije-v-sloveniji/374349
<Pepelka> Begunce najbolj zanima postopek registracije v Sloveniji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Pristojni organi izvajajo na terenu postopke, ki jih je Slovenija pred prihodom vala beguncev predvidela za ravnanje v tem primeru.«
<yang> SE ena za lahko noc https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12004127_141858006162745_8998719145452550081_n.jpg?oh=d4c9adfb7cc4fc66fe10204fa148242e&oe=56A820BD
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-19
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> ha!
<pitastrudl> spet sm prvi
<pitastrudl> in ur face anyone
<zdobbie> kk
<napsy__> woot
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<pitastrudl> kak da ste že budni tak zgodi
<zdobbie> stari smo
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> :-D
<napsy__> ma ja, mene kriz boli za popizdit
<pitastrudl> :/
<pitastrudl> slab jogi?
<napsy__> jup
<pitastrudl> dobro bi bilo investirat v nov jogi potem
<napsy__> one dilce spodaj so krive
<pitastrudl> aha
<napsy__> jogi je v bistvu fine
<pitastrudl> pol pa dilce zamenjaj
<napsy__> sam bi rabu ene trse
<pitastrudl> aha
<zdobbie> jst bi mel pa en boljsi stol
<zdobbie> pa ... se mi ne da it do LJ ? :/
<pitastrudl> stol se  tudi splača imeti
<pitastrudl> sej akj
<pitastrudl> kaj*
<pitastrudl> uzame ti en dopoldne med vikendom
<napsy__> dnar
<zdobbie> denar se splaca imeti
<zdobbie> je res
<napsy__> za nov stol, recimo :)
<pitastrudl> prodaš ledivco
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> 50 kiljada iz Nenada
<zdobbie> hvala ti Nenade
<zdobbie> grem tankat
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/I6oeTd3.gif
<zdobbie> ah, the usual reverse-butt
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> 'Policija: Plinski razpršilec smo uporabili zoper nasilneža, ne zoper skupino'
<zdobbie> well that's not how pepper-spray works
<napsy__> zaka ne
<napsy__> ce ni bomba lahka se oko izberes
<zdobbie> ker na koncu prsi v skupino
<napsy__> ne ne prsi
<pitastrudl> sprica
<napsy__> mogoc je kdo mal dobu, ni pa tko kot da bi bombo vrgu ko je res za mnozico
<zdobbie> 'Medicinsko osebje je moralo zaradi solzivca oskrbeti nekaj posameznikov, vendar ni prišlo do resnejših poškodb.'
<zdobbie> Hrvati pravjo, da je blo 10 ljudi poskodovanih, policija.si, da nobeden
<napsy__> to so oni, collateral damage
<pitastrudl> kaj se dogaja
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: do je od vcerej, ko so sprayal
<zdobbie> napsy__: no damage better than collateral damage
<zdobbie> i.e. no damage best damage
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/savicdomen/status/644996517678448640
<Pepelka> Savič Domen auf Twitter: "Begunci na meji prosijo slovenske aktiviste, naj ne provocirajo policije."
<zdobbie> a half-joke https://twitter.com/savicdomen/status/644999164519170048
<Pepelka> Savič Domen auf Twitter: "@Primoz_Kovacic tole je črni humor. Ampak policisti so s solzilcem res špricali predvsem slovenske aktiviste, ki so provocirali."
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/policija_si/status/644993145764229120
<Pepelka> policija_si auf Twitter: "Po prvih podatkih so policisti uporabili plinski razpršilec zoper nasilne protestnike in ne zoper tujce. #begunci"
<pitastrudl> spat vis
<pitastrudl> vsi
<zdobbie> mulo
<zdobbie> ura je devet
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2Bku9Q2Dhw
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> mislm
<pitastrudl> vsaj 60fps bi lahk dal ane
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ubistvu bi loh 48fps
<idioterna> pr 60 ne gre na 32 giga kartico
<pitastrudl> kup bolšo kartico
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> nah
<CrazyLemon> virb boš mogu kupit
<CrazyLemon> tko da boš mel še podatke o hitrosti gor
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon prezgodi je zate
<pitastrudl> pejt spat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl potem
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> fair nuff
<zdobbie> BEBA PUJ SPAT
<CrazyLemon> ti si puj!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb limitless
<jabuk> Limitless (TV Series 2015– ) 42 min Drama Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> A man gains the ability to use the full extent of his brain's capabilities. A television adaptation of the 2011 film, 'Limitless'.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4030181401/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4422836/
<pitastrudl> .imdb samurai champloo
<jabuk> Samurai chanpurû (TV Series 2004–2005) 24 min Animation Action Adventure
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.6/10 (19,411 glasov) MT: 50 user
<jabuk> Fuu, a waitress who works in a teahouse, rescues two master swordsmen, Mugen and Jin, from their execution to help her find the "samurai who smells of sunflowers."
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0423731/
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Pojavljale se bodo krajevne padavine, deloma plohe, v zahodnih krajih bodo možne tudi posamezne nevihte. Zapihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem popoldne šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 19 do 24, na Primorskem do 26 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Ponoči bo v večjem delu Slovenije prehodno deževalo, do jutra bo dež večinoma ponehal.
<jabuk> Jutri bo na Primorskem sončno, pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja. Drugod bo sprva zmerno do pretežno oblačno, popoldne se bo delno zjasnilo. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 15, na Primorskem do 18, najvišje dnevne od 18 do 23, na Primorskem do 25 stopinj C.
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @19.09.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% jugovzhodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:45:45, Kulminacija: 10:57:16, Sončni zahod: 17:08:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 23min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Happy Software Freedom day !
<pitastrudl> what
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_Freedom_Day
<Pepelka> Software Freedom Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ne vem ce je happy ce otroci spijo na mostu
<CrazyLemon> my software is not free..its trapped inside my computer
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NfWPywzilk
<Pepelka> ayy - YouTube
<pitastrudl> tfw like james bond
<zdobbie> wat een pro
<zdobbie> GOD PITA
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoTPypEyVkg#t=4m20s
<Pepelka> NorthlakePkwy Shootout 9-18-2015 - YouTube
<idioterna> kaj je s tem
<zdobbie> Murica
<zdobbie> najbrz posledica islamizacije
<idioterna> verjetno
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ty
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: sam to je ze skor en let staro
<zdobbie> where's ur skill now
<pitastrudl> it's died
<pitastrudl> dons bo lan na FRIju
<pitastrudl> csgo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mA1vgnpsi4 ?
<Pepelka> GoPro: Primož Ravnik - Damp 8.28.15 - Bike - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GoPro and Pinkbike have teamed up to bring you a POV video contest like no other. Think you have the gnarliest line and can capture it in a unique way? Bust ...«
<CrazyLemon> old ...
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: gamingparadise2
<zdobbie> ?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Whf4vy8Z_ug tale zgleda fajn
<Pepelka> GoPro: Primoz Ravnik - Lienzer 1.28.15 - Bike - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rider: Primoz Ravnik Location: Lienzer Bergbahnen Hochstein GoPro and Pinkbike have teamed up to bring you a POV video contest like no other. Think you have ...«
<pitastrudl> zdobbie nah
<pitastrudl> velik bolš
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> Jebote to niso normalni haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93bQBdlWPVs
<Pepelka> Rémy Métailler - RedBull Valparaiso Urban DH 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Filmed in @Gopro #HD3plus. Had a smooth and safe run. Didn't want to crash here in Chile. Follow me on Instagram an Twitter @remymetailler www.facebook.com/r...«
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: sam dans? je ksn stream?
<pitastrudl> norc
<zdobbie> da vidim to topkek sceno
<pitastrudl> bo stream baje
<pitastrudl> samo proti večeru
<zdobbie> dons ne, me ni dam
<pitastrudl> dons pa jutr
<pitastrudl> afaik
<CrazyLemon> liar
<napsy__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93bQBdlWPVs
<Pepelka> Rémy Métailler - RedBull Valparaiso Urban DH 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Filmed in @Gopro #HD3plus. Had a smooth and safe run. Didn't want to crash here in Chile. Follow me on Instagram an Twitter @remymetailler www.facebook.com/r...«
<napsy__> o kul, ne sesuje se :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> napsy__: dober dan ;)
<napsy__> jo
<CrazyLemon> napsy_bot Quit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy__> ja no, to je blo intentional :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon no
<zdobbie> bbl
<zdobbie> but not today
<zdobbie> &joy
<napsy__> m'kay
<idioterna> yang: http://www.renton.si/kako-spremljati-izredne-novice/
<Pepelka> Kako spremljati izredne novice (v 8 korakih)?
<Pepelka> »Izredne novice pomenijo veliko zmede in nasprotujočih si virov. Tu je vodič, ki vam bo pomagal pri izdelavi približno realne slike o dogodkih.«
<idioterna> da bos zastopo!
<idioterna> o lej navodila
<idioterna> http://vezjak.com/2015/08/29/sovrastvo-slovencev-do-beguncev-zelo-kratek-vodic/
<Pepelka> Sovraštvo Slovencev do beguncev: zelo kratek vodič | ::: IN MEDIA RES :::
<Pepelka> »Begunec na poti v obljubljeno Evropo je postal tisti Drugi, ki se ga je treba bati in sovražiti obenem. Številni prvorazredni državljani Slovenije danes tekmujejo v ksenofobiji in brezčutnosti, pri...«
<idioterna> yang: to bo teb prov prslo
<yang> hvala za linke
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/network-indicator.png
<idioterna> yang: lepo konsistentno razlozi kaksni argumenti so logicno napacni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny limitless..must watch
<Sky[x]> ja uff toj ze str film a ni?
<Sky[x]> a serijo mislis mejbi?
<Sky[x]> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4422836/
<Pepelka> Limitless (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »With Jake McDorman, Bradley Cooper, Jennifer Carpenter, Aaron Ayhan. A man gains the ability to use the full extent of his brain's capabilities. A television adaptation of the 2011 film, 'Limitless'.«
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] serijo ja
<Sky[x]> kdaj pa pride?
<CrazyLemon> pilot je že zunaj
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/v-enkeladu-ne-le-jezero-temvec-globalni-ocean/374392
<Pepelka> V Enkeladu ne le jezero, temveč globalni ocean :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kar so sprva mislili, da je omejeno jezero, je v resnici globalen ocean. Saturnova luna Enkelad je polna tople vode, kar možnosti za razvoj življenja še poveča.«
<Sky[x]> :)
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<jabuk> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 30.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @19.09.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% severovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:45:47, Kulminacija: 10:57:18, Sončni zahod: 17:08:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 23min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme scottsdale
<jabuk> Scottsdale, AZ, USA: 30.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Scottsdale__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0207_f.html
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 22.km SZ od IZOLE @18/09/2015 19:53:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+13.42+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SlovenijaZavarujMeje/videos/894221073960807/
<Pepelka> Zmago jelinčič o beguncih - Slovenija Zavaruj Meje | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Zmago Jelinčič o beguncihhttps://www.facebook.com/events/521386391353613/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BogJatV-hsQ«
<yang> Bravo Zmago ! Edini pameten
<lynxlynxlynx> ojoj
<lynxlynxlynx> http://vezjak.com/2015/08/29/sovrastvo-slovencev-do-beguncev-zelo-kratek-vodic/ <-- Å¡e vedno aktualno yang
<Pepelka> Sovraštvo Slovencev do beguncev: zelo kratek vodič | ::: IN MEDIA RES :::
<Pepelka> »Begunec na poti v obljubljeno Evropo je postal tisti Drugi, ki se ga je treba bati in sovražiti obenem. Številni prvorazredni državljani Slovenije danes tekmujejo v ksenofobiji in brezčutnosti, pri...«
<anny_> čer
<lynxlynxlynx> 'čer
<yang> o anny_
<anny_> živ
<yang> Evo tole si poglej
<anny_> gledam....:)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BogJatV-hsQ
<Pepelka> Zmago Jelinčič o beguncih - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zmago Jelinčič o beguncih«
<anny_> potrebujem pomoč pri odstranitvi starih kernel jeder
<anny_> spet ista napaka
<yang> anny_: ja, spet so se ti kerneli nabrali
<yang> daj te dve komande na pastebin
<yang> uname -a
<yang> pa
<anny_> tokrat na lubuntu
<yang> dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<lynxlynxlynx> katera napaka?
<anny_> na ubuntu deluje unity tweak
<anny_> pri posodobitvah mi izpiše, da je poskus spodletel
<lynxlynxlynx> poskus?
<yang> verjetno imas polno /boot particijo
<yang> df -h
<anny_> ja
<anny_> uf
<anny_> a ne bi tega enkrat popravili?...
<yang> in zmankuje prostora za nove kernele
<anny_> prejemanje od si.archive.ubuntu.com
<yang> to se ne da popraviti, stare kernele moras sproti odstranjevati ali pa povecati boot particijo
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa ne met /boot particije
<lynxlynxlynx> če je po zagonu še priklopljena, itak nisi nič dosegel
<anny_> prejem podrobnosti o skadišču je spodletel, preverite internetno povezavo
<yang> torej napisi tiste 3 komande na pastebin da vidimo za kaj se gre
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/FgzEMK0m
<Pepelka> ii linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic 3.19.0-15.15 - Pastebin.com
<yang> pa ostale dve komandi ?
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/XNXwQDfB
<Pepelka> Linux lubuntuknjiznica 3.19.0-28-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 31 15:52:10 UTC - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<anny_> zakaj ta smeško?
<yang> nekaj drugega bo zgleda napaka
<anny_> idioterna bo vedel
<yang> ja on je na biciklu
<anny_> nekaj drugega je bilo
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je bil cela ideja o polnem /boot brez veze
<anny_> ok, potem pa pride
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni na voljo kakšne bolj podrobne napake?
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen poskus, česa?
<anny_> na posodobitvah piše strežnik za državo Slovenija
<lynxlynxlynx> če prek apt-get install posodobiš, a je kakšna druga napaka, kaj več info?
<anny_> Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne nadaljuje? pač crknu ppa
<anny_> jep
<anny_> vm
<anny_> vem, da je treba nekaj izbrisati
<lynxlynxlynx> ta vir, ampak malo dvomim, da je povezano
<anny_> je
<anny_> ni panike
<lynxlynxlynx> rešeno?
<anny_> bom počakala, da sestopi z bicikla
<anny_> in tokrat si bom napisala na 4 različna mesta za naslednjič :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej je polno dokumentacije
<lynxlynxlynx> v synapticu je tud najbrž vmesnik za delo z viri
<lynxlynxlynx> (sicer si ubuntu ne zasluži svojega mesta)
<anny_> izvor?
<anny_> vem, kaj je
<anny_> neka povezava z bitnami installerjem
<lynxlynxlynx> možno ja, source bi bil logičen original
<anny_> ja
<anny_> to je bilo tudi zadnjič
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej če kje piše mc3man
<anny_> 2 vira
<lynxlynxlynx> main?
<anny_> now in vivid
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej oba, nekje se mora skrivat tisti url
<anny_> Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<anny_> Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<anny_> Prejem nekaterih datotek kazala je spodletel. Bile so prezrte ali pa so bile namesto njih uporabljene stare.
<CrazyLemon> just delete them
<CrazyLemon> Program in posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> in tam v enem zavihku najdeš te PPAje
<CrazyLemon> in izbriši
<anny_> ne pustijo se izbrisati
<CrazyLemon> anny_ seveda se pustijo
<anny_> piše, da preverite internetno povezavo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pa tebi internet dela?
<anny_> o Krejzi
 * CrazyLemon hides :p
<anny_> to smo vse že zadnjič predelali
<anny_> ni bil to vzrok
<CrazyLemon> anny_ vzrok česa?
<CrazyLemon> tu je preprost vzrok..tist PPA več ne obstaja
<anny_> vzrok, da se posodobitve ne naložijo
<CrazyLemon> zato pa piše 'Not found'
<CrazyLemon> in če je Not found ga preprosto izbrišeš da ti ne teži več
<anny_> CrazyLemon...you better hide
<anny_> 4 mesece ni bilo prave rešitve
<CrazyLemon> ta mc3man imam tudi js gor
<CrazyLemon> da preverim če dela
<CrazyLemon> aha..za vlc imaš tale ppa
<anny_> jep
<CrazyLemon> meni dela
<lynxlynxlynx> huh
<CrazyLemon> torej mogoče je bila težava na launchpadu
<anny_> verjamem ti :)
<CrazyLemon> ali kaj podobnega
<lynxlynxlynx> vlc ni v glavnih repotih?
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tebi piše 'vivid'
<CrazyLemon> tam vmes
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx not the latest :)
<CrazyLemon> grep -R mc3man /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man-trusty-media-trusty.list:# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu trusty main
<Pepelka> Index of /mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tole js imam
<CrazyLemon> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man-trusty-media-trusty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu trusty main
<Pepelka> Index of /mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pa tole
<anny_> datoteka s tem imenom ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep mc3man
<CrazyLemon> pri tebi piše 'vivid'
<CrazyLemon> zihr!
<anny_> mc3man-ubuntu-gstffmpeg-keep-vivid.list
<anny_> mc3man-ubuntu-gstffmpeg-keep-vivid.list.save
<anny_> mc3man-ubuntu-trusty-media-vivid.list
<anny_> mc3man-ubuntu-trusty-media-vivid.list.save
<CrazyLemon> like i said :)
<CrazyLemon> vivid je pa .. 13.10 bil ? neki takega
<anny_> jep
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a uporabljaš 13.10? :)
<anny_> 15.10
<CrazyLemon> groza :p
<CrazyLemon> anyway..izbriši tista 2 ppaja
<CrazyLemon> pa sudo apt-get update
<CrazyLemon> poženi po tem
<anny_> kako mi to izpiše v konzoli?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ to kaj?
<anny_> kateri OS je naložen?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ lsb_release -a
<lynxlynxlynx> /etc/*release*
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je tud jedro popackano
<CrazyLemon> grem jest..če ne bo večerja ob 10ih.. be back in a jiffy!
<anny_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<anny_> Description: Ubuntu 15.04
<anny_> Release: 15.04
<anny_> Codename: vivid
<anny_> dober tek...pozna večerja :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ja.. kot prvo slaba odločitev glede različice
<anny_> ne me tepst!
<CrazyLemon> kot drugo.. vivid ni več podprt v tistih ppajih zato pa piše da je Not found
<anny_> ja
<anny_> izbrišem v sinaptiku?
<yang> anny_: izdaj ne smes mesati med sabo, heh
<anny_> lopovi
<anny_> mi kdo razloži, kako mi je to uspelo?
<yang> to pa rabs davida cooperfielda vprasat
<anny_> a on Å¡e dela?
<yang> ja
<yang> v vegasu ma po dva sova dnevno
<anny_> pameten fant
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nič takega..dodala si ppa
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ne podpira več tvoje različice
<CrazyLemon> thats it :)
<anny_> kavelj 22
<CrazyLemon> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man-ubuntu-trusty-media-vivid.list*
<anny_> datoteka s tem imenom ne obstaja
<lynxlynxlynx> ne več?
<CrazyLemon> kako ne obstaja če si prej zgoraj skopirala da obstaja
<anny_> ne, ni izbrisal
<anny_> rm: ni mogoče odstraniti
<anny_> blabla
<CrazyLemon> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep mc3man
<lynxlynxlynx> zbriši ime datoteke in si pomagaj s tabulatorjem
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš kaj hočeš zbrisat
<anny_> komp ne vem, kako naj jaz? :)
<anny_> *ne ve
<lynxlynxlynx> kot je rekel crazy, kjerkoli vidiš mc3man izbriši
<CrazyLemon> ne to pa nisem napisal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pššt
<CrazyLemon> tisti gstffmpeg-keep je Å¡e vedno aktiven in dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> *facepalm*
<anny_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/172561/vlc-stuck-in-the-wrong-version-on-linux-mint-17-qiana
<idioterna> o lej anny_
<Pepelka> apt - VLC stuck in the wrong version on Linux mint 17 (Qiana) - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<anny_> nisem samo jaz pri n00bih!
<anny_> živ, idioterna
<idioterna> dons sm ugotovu da sm uibr cheap za to drzavo
<idioterna> Celotna vrednost za zdravstvene storitve za leto 2014: 	48,62 EUR
<idioterna> Vrednost iz OZZ za zdravstvene storitve za leto 2014: 	30,81 EUR
<anny_> aint we all?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a dela?
<CrazyLemon> js sm to zadnjič poskusil
<CrazyLemon> in pravi 'napaka' bla bla
<CrazyLemon> anyway..nič ni delalo :)
<idioterna> skoda da mi ne dajo podatkov za 1997
<anny_> ista stara zgodba
<CrazyLemon> Opis storitve	Količina	Celotna vrednost	Vrednost OZZ
<CrazyLemon> Slikanje skeleta v dveh projekcijah (31001)	1	20,09 EUR	14,06 EUR
<CrazyLemon> Začetna/celotna oskrba v op. strokah (11003)	1	22,46 EUR	15,72 EUR
<CrazyLemon> Delni pregled v spec. dej. ** (01003)	1	12,29 EUR	8,60 EUR
<CrazyLemon> torej.. 54€
<anny_> ti si draaag, krejzi
<lynxlynxlynx> kje to gledate?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tudi ti si meni draga! :))
<idioterna> zzzs.si
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx moj.zzzs.si
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<idioterna> men ste pa vsi cheap :)
<yang> digitalno potrdilo rabs
<anny_> iiii <3
<anny_> ups...pozabila na ginekološke storitve....ženske smo dražje
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to je bil moj prvi obisk bolnice ever..
<CrazyLemon> (ne Å¡tejem okulista)
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> jsm leta 97 kostal okol 2 mio sit
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no vidiš..in praviš da si cheap
<idioterna> ampak to sm zdej ze pokril iz lastnih prispevkov
<CrazyLemon> malo morgen!
<anny_> sem bi Å¡laaa!
<anny_> https://www.facebook.com/DjangoGirlsLjubljana?fref=nf
<Pepelka> Django Girls Ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pejt?
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo je vse na kupu
<idioterna> ha
<anny_> kot si zadnjič rekel...sem prestara :)
<idioterna> sterilizacija je drzavo stala 14 evrov
<idioterna> anny_: skoda, jsm se pa lih javu za predavatelja
<idioterna> zdej k sm v penziji
<anny_> huh...saj pravim, da so ženske dražje
<lynxlynxlynx> anny_: pol pa kot mentor
<anny_> ahahaa!
<lynxlynxlynx> fake 'till you make it
<anny_> poznam osnove pythona, djanga pa ne
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kdaj sm js rekel da si prestara.. sej niti ne vem koliko si stara :)
<yang> Django unchained si poglej
<anny_> uuuuf...ko zemlja
<anny_> yang, sem že pogledala...Tarantino v koncentratu s počasnimi posnetki krvi
<idioterna> 4 miljarde pa pol?
<idioterna> pol sva bla mogoce sosolca!
<lynxlynxlynx> 6000 :D
<anny_> počutim se šeštnajst
<idioterna> aja 6000
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js sploh ne vem kako sm se pocutu k sm bil 16, razn da sm bil do uses zalublen
<anny_> ne spomnim se enega programerskega frika
<idioterna> sicer mam velika usesa
<idioterna> no, uhlje
<anny_> vse med 16 in 25 je bilo za popizdit
<anny_> potem pa kul
<idioterna> hm
<yang> 16 najboljnora leta
<idioterna> pr men je blo za popizdit 5-14
<idioterna> pol pa awesome
<anny_> ne bi bila več v tem obdobju
<idioterna> 15-18 sm bil skos zalublen
<idioterna> k na drogah
<idioterna> ful produktivn
<yang> idioterna: a zdej nis vec zaljubljen ?
<idioterna> vseen mi je blo za cel vesolje
<CrazyLemon> js takoj podpišem da sm spet 16 star :)
<anny_> ne bi
<idioterna> yang: po moje niti ne
<anny_> jaz ne
<idioterna> mam zlo drugacna custva kokr takrat
<yang> idioterna: mogoce bos padel v drugo puberteteo kdaj
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<yang> pa bos harleya kupil
<CrazyLemon> sej je Å¡e bil v drugi puberteti!
<idioterna> aja eh
<yang> pa miske lovil
<idioterna> to pa zlo dvomim
<CrazyLemon> takrat si je kupil novo kolo!
<CrazyLemon> z diski!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ja vids
<idioterna> to bi znal bit to
<idioterna> je pa res da nism su stat na tromostovje
<idioterna> pa gledat ce me bo ksna v diske pogledala
<yang> Ce bi te Suni pustila, bi se ti verjetn zgodil to
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem ce
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> mam tut druge intimne prjatlce k se niso nasle partnerjev, pa bi verjetno ble cist za skupno gospodinjstvo
<yang> :)
<yang> intimne prjatlce
<anny_> pošlji kakšno na yangov naslov
<yang> kaj to pomeni
<idioterna> ja da se lahko z njimi pogovarjam o cemerkoli
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da jih je že videl lulat
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> pacek!
<anny_> imaš fetiš na zlati tuš?
<idioterna> v resnici sm sam eno vidu lulat
<yang> idioterna: jst bi tut rabu kako gospodinjo
<idioterna> ker v gozdu pac reces "stran glej" in pocepnes
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne..sam vedno sm mislu da to pomeni 'intimna prijatelca' :/
<anny_> ko si bil star 6 let?
<yang> idioterna: bi lahk se mal vec ircal pol
<idioterna> no uglavnm
<anny_> ircal? pecal?
<idioterna> stanje na terenu je
<anny_> mokro
<idioterna> da je slovenska policija se kr profesionalna
<idioterna> vse so spravl pod streho
 * anny_ trka s členki ob les
<idioterna> Za azil je zaprosila le ena oseba, in sicer na območju PU-ja Murska Sobota.
<idioterna> ta je verjetno drzavljan velike britanije
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> anny_: ce so kaksne take, jih bom jaz posvojil https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12004127_141858006162745_8998719145452550081_n.jpg?oh=d4c9adfb7cc4fc66fe1
<anny_> v Ljubljani se begunci sprehajajo po ulicah
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12004127_141858006162745_8998719145452550081_n.jpg?oh=d4c9adfb7cc4fc66fe1
<yang> hm ne dela
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12004127_141858006162745_8998719145452550081_n.jpg?oh=d4c9adfb7cc4fc66fe10204fa148242e&oe=56A820BD
<idioterna> v ljubljani pa nism bil, da bi vidu
<idioterna> kr grda sovinisticna fora
<anny_> so so
<yang> ena od teh je moja napol sestricna
<idioterna> zlorabljal bi stisko zensk za to!
<anny_> zakaj šovinistična?
<idioterna> ja zato k si misli da si zasluzi lepe begunke
<yang> ni glih sestricna, neko daljne sorodstvo
<idioterna> kot da si je sam izbral da se bo tukaj rodil
<anny_> o haremu sanja 90% moških
<yang> idioterna: vedno si izberes kje se bos rodil
<yang> idioterna: sam ti ne verjames v to
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kje si delala raziskavo? :)
<CrazyLemon> srednji Å¡oli? :D
<anny_> Krejzi, na terenu
<anny_> govorim o začasnem, ne stalnem haremu
<idioterna> yang: kako pa? das vlogo na tramvajkomando in dobis odlocbo o kraju rojstva?
<anny_> z dvema ali tremi bejbami
<yang> anny_: v islamu je tko, da mors vsaki zeni isto nudit
<anny_> teoretično
<anny_> v praksi je ena glavna
<CrazyLemon> yang jah a ti ga menjaš za vsako žensko?
<idioterna> anny_: no, verjetno je vec kot 90%
<anny_> tam okrog
<yang> no za reveze ni to
<idioterna> mislm vsak spolno zrel moski k ga js poznam se ne bi branil taksne vrste spolnosti, ce ne bi bilo posledic
<anny_> idioterna, mi razložiš to foro s ppa-ji starih verzij?
<idioterna> lahko
<idioterna> sam ne vem tocno kaj je kontekst
<anny_> da se mi je spet enako zgodilo
<anny_> ne morem jih odstraniti
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> a mas kaksno moznost screen sharinga al pa da mi shell zrihtas
<idioterna> cez pol ure bom moral zmasirat gospo, k je nosila tezke ruzake
<anny_> uf
<anny_> naj počaka
<anny_> dolg dan je bil
<idioterna> ja zdej se se base s palacinkami
<anny_> z mojim sva pa polagala laminat
<idioterna> ja, bli smo v celju pa mal po mejnih prehodih
<anny_> ste šli na izlet ali iščete begunce, ki bi jih nastanili?
<idioterna> v celju otvorili nek super eu projekt
<idioterna> oboje
<idioterna> mislm, nastanit jih ne moremo
<anny_> aha
<idioterna> bi se pa rad pogovarjal s kaksnim
<CrazyLemon> s kolesom?
<anny_> kakšen projekt?
<idioterna> pri nas je protizakonito jih vzet kamorkoli brez papirjev
<anny_> +idioterna...ti si pa res :)
<yang> idioterna: http://cdn.meme.am/instances/49653764.jpg
<idioterna> ma celjska obcina je uredila en gozd ob juznem bregu savinje
<anny_> greš v celje, begunci pa se šetajo po centru Ljubljane
<idioterna> ja nism vedu da bodo v ljubljano prisli
<idioterna> kje pa so v ljubljani?
<anny_> če to ni ironija....malo so te prehiteli
<anny_> na ulici
<anny_> ampak so majhne skupine in družine
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMyVq9SVqRU
<Pepelka> Emperor X - Allahu Akbar (Nervous Energies session) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Emperor X performed 4 Nervous Energies sessions in a vacant parking lot in Birmingham, Alabama. You can pick up his amazing new record at: http://www.bar-non...«
<yang> idioterna: te bodo se obtozili za human traficking, ne hecaj se
<anny_> prepoznaš jih po tem, da se niso stuširali lep čas...
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi me?
<yang> nobenih beguncev ne smes gostit
<idioterna> sej jih ne gostim
<yang> kaznivo je zaenkrat
<idioterna> mislm, stusirat se jim ziher loh pustis
<idioterna> sem vprasal policista v gornji radgoni
<yang> mislim, dobiti te ne smejo
<idioterna> vsi so mu pobegnili v avstrijo
<yang> drugace se smatra da si v verigi teh prekupcevalcev z ljudmi
<idioterna> ne, reku je da jih ne smes prevazat in jim nudit prenocisca
<anny_> če dirjaš čez sedem držav v istih cotah...si mau pwešvican
<idioterna> ce jim skuhas kosilo je ok
<anny_> no evo...jutri pejt v staro ljubljano, pa se boš zmenil
<idioterna> anny_: ja, vsi k sm jih js vidu so bli kr veseli, k so bli ze ful blizu cilju
<anny_> nach dojčland
<idioterna> po ljubljani sta kolega vozila merkatorjev vozicek pa talala hrano
<idioterna> sam ne vem kje
<idioterna> mi je lihkar napisu
<idioterna> da je raztalal en vozicek ananasovih kompotov
<yang> sami aktivisti anarhisti
<idioterna> ja ce mi ne bomo, kdo bo?
<anny_> lahko neseš na rdeči križ, adro, karitas
<idioterna> vecina anarhistov ne zaupa organizacijam, da se bodo pojavile tam, kjer jih potrebujejo
<yang> predobro vam gre, potem se pa tko angazirate
<anny_> zato se raje sami prikažejo na mejnem prehodu, kjer nimajo kaj početi?
<idioterna> kako nimajo kaj poceti
<idioterna> pogovarjas se z begunci, da vidis kaksni so v resnici
<anny_> dreti se dol z schengenom?
<idioterna> aja eh
<yang> poznam enega takega aktivista, ze 10 let protestira, k mu mama pere se zdaj perilo
<anny_> metati flaše v policiste?
<idioterna> to pocnejo mladi naivnezi
<yang> lahko je s polno ritjo srat
<anny_> yang ++++
<idioterna> kok ste nesramni
<anny_> nismo
<idioterna> en begunc rece alahu akbar, pa so vsi taki
<idioterna> en aktivist vrze flaso, pa smo vsi taki
<idioterna> madonca
<idioterna> en fritzl zapre pa posili hcerko, pa so vsi avstrijci taki!
<anny_> ko so bile poplave v bosni, smo zbrali in poslali otroško opremo in oblačila
<idioterna> aja, ne, to pa ne!
<idioterna> ja, sej je prov
<anny_> za odrasle so imeli ful, za otroke pa nič...
<yang> anny_: ja v bosno se je posiljalo na veliko, ko pa so ljudje rabili zbrati za pomoc v sloveniji pa od nikogar nic
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, kaj je sploh narobe z allahu akhbar? verski vzklik kot katerikoli
<anny_> ni res
<anny_> romuni so poslali gromozanski generator
<idioterna> yang: od kod ti ideja "od nikogar nic"
<yang> ko je bil zled, civilni zasciti in gasilcem niso priznali vseh dodatkov
<idioterna> ja groza no
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: edini meni znan primer, da so zajebali, je bila katrina v zda - so prav odklanjali tujo pomoč
<anny_> avstrijci tudi
<yang> anny_: generatorjev je zmanjkovalo,
<idioterna> yang: dej mi povej od kdaj je novica da mamo nesposobno drzavno upravo?
<yang> seba je reku, da so si ga morali med hisami sposojati
<idioterna> tm nekje leta 1944 smo to ugotovil
<anny_> res je
<idioterna> in se ni spremenilo od takrat
<lynxlynxlynx> valda jih je zmanjkovalo
<anny_> ne moreš imeti generatorjev za tretjino države
<idioterna> yang: http://pss-slo.org/?p=2149
<yang> seba je elektricar pa je naredu tko da so vse hise dobile od agregata strom, pol so prisli civilna zascita in so rekli NE vsaka hisa ga mora met posebi
<Pepelka> Delovni pogoji policistov v času begunske krize | PSS
<anny_> tudi iz sosednjih držav jih ne moreš toliko privleči
<idioterna> yang: tole preber
<Pepelka> »Zaradi vse več informacij, ki jih predstavniki PSS pridobivamo neposredno iz terena, kjer se izvajajo aktivnosti povezane z begunsko problematiko,…«
<idioterna> najbl bedno je da polcaju ne smes dajat stvari, ker je podkupnina :(
<anny_> mislim, da so policisti dobro opravili nalogo
<idioterna> ja, policisti ja
<idioterna> njihovi sefi pa obupno
<anny_> vprašanje je, če bi prišlo do razpada sistema ob večjem navalu
<idioterna> eni so bli 26 zaporednih ur na dezurstvu
<idioterna> aja jah sej za to smo pa mel plan
<idioterna> sej je cerar reku
<idioterna> ce jih bo neobvladljivo velik
<idioterna> jih bomo spustil tko kot hrvati
<idioterna> in bomo pac mel guzvo na severnih mejnih prehodih
<idioterna> tko kot jo majo hrvati zdej
<anny_> hrvati nimajo več gužve
<anny_> begunce so odpeljali na madžarsko
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BogJatV-hsQ
<Pepelka> Zmago Jelinčič o beguncih - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zmago Jelinčič o beguncih«
<yang> Ta je edini pameten
<idioterna> ja, totalno
<anny_> mah, jelinčič na vsako pametno pove pet neumnih
<idioterna> ce bi mel vec takih kot on ne bi mel problemov
<anny_> populist od glave do pete
<idioterna> ker bi blo ze konec tretje svetovne vojen
<idioterna> vojne
<idioterna> in ne bi blo nikogar da bi probleme delal
<anny_> bi se obmetavali s kamni!
<yang> poglej si video in ne pametuj
<anny_> groza me je takih ljudi
<idioterna> yang: gledam video
<idioterna> niti ene reci nima prav
<yang> oz ti mas vse narobe
<idioterna> ce zelis ti vsak njegov argument posebej demantiram
<idioterna> sam se mi zdi da mi ne bos verjel
<yang> seveda ti ne bom verjel
<idioterna> k bi rad da je svet tak k teb ustreza
<idioterna> ne tak kot v resnici je
<anny_> hehe...to je kar splošna bolezen
<idioterna> ej, ni tezko bit samokriticen
<idioterna> preverjas vse znova in znova
<idioterna> in hitro vidis, kje ga biksas
<yang> ja t is izelo samokriticen haha, zdaj pa si me spravil v smeh
<anny_> kateri je že prvi greh po spisku?
<idioterna> na grehe se pa res slabo spoznam
<idioterna> i'm a fan of all seven!
<anny_> napuh..etc
<idioterna> ma, men je vseen
<idioterna> yang mi skos govori neumnosti, pol pa rece da se pametnga delam, k mu za vsako povem, da je neumnost
<idioterna> zdej mi pravi da se vsak sam odloci, kje se bo rodil
<yang> ja ti se bos moral se kake 20x predno bos kaj dojel
<idioterna> verjetn je spet poslusal krisnovce in jih cist narobe razumel, poleg tega da cist shizofreno mesa resnicni in domisljijski svet
<anny_> quid est veritas?
<anny_> o
<anny_> včeraj so imeli žurko pri prešercu
<idioterna> anny_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYPapE-3FRw
<Pepelka> Feynman on Scientific Method. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Physicist Richard Feynman explains the scientific and unscientific methods of understanding nature.«
<idioterna> to kr dobr opise
<anny_> majkemi so nažgali zvočnike
<idioterna> ok, uzivajte
<anny_> papa
<idioterna> potrebujejo me
<anny_> tudi jaz grem spat
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> vstala ob petnajst do Å¡ee
<anny_> st
<anny_> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-20
<zdobbie> g'day
<lynxlynxlynx> gmornin
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> kaj dogaja
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> jeeeeebeeeeeejoooooo
<zdobbie> nasvsakdanodjutradovecera
<zdobbie> .yt slon sadez jebejo nas
<jabuk> SLON IN SADEŽ  - Jebejo nas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw
<pitastrudl> polhe mamo v strehi
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> na vikendu
<pitastrudl> Å¡e dobr da nimajo kam pridt notr v bajto
<pitastrudl> včas so lahk
<pitastrudl> en je enkrat padu v wc
<pitastrudl> k je hotu vodo pit
<pitastrudl> pa ni mogu vn
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> če jim ne daš vode
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<CrazyLemon> -s
<pitastrudl> men pa ne plačajo najemnine
<pitastrudl> jbg
<zdobbie> zakaj nisi solidaren
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.9°C @20.09.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% vzhodnik 4.1 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:50:16, Kulminacija: 11:00:02, Sončni zahod: 17:09:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 23.1°C @20.09.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% vzhodnik 5.8 m/s (20.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:50:50, Kulminacija: 11:00:36, Sončni zahod: 17:10:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> en 'mal' piha
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: ker so taki cajti
<pitastrudl> .vreme Å¡kofja loka
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 12.5°C @20.09.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% vzhodnik 1.74 m/s (6.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:47:48, Kulminacija: 10:57:44, Sončni zahod: 17:07:40
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme zminec
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 12.5°C @20.09.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% vzhodnik 1.74 m/s (6.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:47:54, Kulminacija: 10:57:50, Sončni zahod: 17:07:45
<pitastrudl> <.<
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> .vreme kranj
<jabuk> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 16.7°C @20.09.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:47:35, Kulminacija: 10:57:32, Sončni zahod: 17:07:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo na Primorskem sončno, pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja. Drugod bo sprva pretežno oblačno, sredi dneva in popoldne pa se bo delno zjasnilo, najkasneje na jugovzhodu države. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter.
<jabuk> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 18 do 23, na Primorskem do 25 stopinj
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno. Zjutraj bo ponekod po kotlinah megla. Na Primorskem bo še pihala šibka burja.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 5 do 10, na Primorskem okoli 14, najvišje dnevne okoli 20, na Primorskem do 24 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> lepo
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPVBfXuXAAEvO1j.jpg:large
<idioterna> nimajo placa za begunce, jebiga
<yang> Tole nesem na Rdeci križ za begunce http://jp.si/begunci/
<yang> Oblek in obutve baje ne zbirajo
<idioterna> omg no
<idioterna> sprejov tut ne.
<idioterna> yang: nesi jim razdelilec in usb polnilce za telefone
<idioterna> to rabijo
<yang> to pa nimam nobenih viskov
<idioterna> no bom pa js
<yang> ja le daj
<yang> od 11h-15h zbirajo na zt
<yang> od 11h-15h zbirajo na trzaski 132
<idioterna> js nesem kr do meje
<idioterna> k mam dizla pa pokur lih ene 6 litrov do ke pa nazaj ce vozim 100
<CrazyLemon> kolo ne pokuri čisto nič! tudi če voziš 100!
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> idioterna: ja sej je najbols direkt dat, mislim, ce imas moznost, jst smatram da tudi preko RK pravicno porazdelijo
<idioterna> v to ne dvomim
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to pa ni res
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bicikl pokur eno 450g nutelo na 100km
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to ti pokuriš! bicikl kuri sam plašče !
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> point
<yang> Soseda mi je dala se 2 skatli lekadolov, 5x papirnate robce , deodorant in radensko
<yang> jaz pa sem nasel doma se 1x pakirano vato
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @20.09.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% južni veter 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:46:59, Kulminacija: 10:56:53, Sončni zahod: 17:06:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 19min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> No tko za enih 50-100 EUR potrebscin smo doniral
<yang> 10 samponov
<yang> deotov
<yang> zdravila
<yang> vodo
<yang> Ni blo pa nikogar tam, ki bi istocasno pripeljal kaj
<yang> Ce bi vsak slovencev prinesel samo po en sampon bi bilo cisto zadosti podpore
<CrazyLemon> yang kako veš da ni zadosti podpore?
<yang> ne vem, ampak sem mislil da bo kaksen dren tam na zbirnem centru
<idioterna> yang: kaj pa nej pocnejo s samponi?
<yang> http://www.rks.si/sl/Pomoc_beguncem/
<Pepelka> Pomoč beguncem - Rdeči križ Slovenije
<yang> idioterna: kaj pa ti ponavadi pocnes s samponom ?
<yang> ce dajo en sampon eni skupini 20ih imigrantov si lahko z njim vsi umijejo glavo in ga zavrzejo ko ga izpraznijo
<yang> ponavadi potujejo druzine skupaj, tako da jim sampon pride prav
<yang> veseli so bli recimo lekadolov
<idioterna> yang: kje si pa lahko umijejo glavo?
<idioterna> mislm da bi bli bolj srecni ce bi jim kdo zrihtal spodobno kopalnico s toplo vodo
<idioterna> kot pa sampon
<yang> ja, ampak kaj zelis zdaj povedati, da je brezveze da smo sampone donirali
<yang> vedno imas neke pripombe
<yang> kako jih bos povabil v kopalnico, ce jih ni dovoljeno zadrzevati doma
<yang> sicer pa itak cakajo na mejnih prehodih
<idioterna> sej to ni zadrzevanje doma
<idioterna> ce jim dovolis da se stusirajo
<idioterna> prenocit ne smejo
<idioterna> pa tut ce bi, naj me pa zaprejo, ko jebe butaste zakone
<idioterna> bom pa gladovno stavkal
<yang> Kaj si ti doniral oz. kaj bos doniral ?
<idioterna> zjutraj sem nesel na zeleznisko en podaljsek pa 12 usb polnilcev
<idioterna> k so rekl da to najbl iscejo
<yang> fajn
<idioterna> kolega je raztalal en nakupovalni vozicek konzerv z ananasovim kompotom
<yang> kje si pa dobil 12 usb polnilcev
<idioterna> jaz sem pa danes se koruze prnesu
<yang> cez vikend
<idioterna> ja tle doma sm jih mel
<idioterna> zdej bom sicer mogu kej novih nabavt
<idioterna> k mam sam se 2
<yang> a so na zelezniski postaji v LJ, cakajo ?
<idioterna> ja, na vlake cakajo
<idioterna> proti severu
<idioterna> pokazal so mi papirje
<idioterna> slovenija jim da dovoljenje za prebivanje za 6 mesecev
<idioterna> pa potrdilo da so v postopku za pridobitev azila
<yang> na podlagi cesa dobijo papirje, ce nimajo potnih listov ?
<idioterna> na podlagi registracije
<yang> oz kako dolocjo , jim vzamejo prstne odtise ?
<idioterna> do zdaj so se prakticno vsi ki so prisli cez mejo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> vsem vzamejo prstne odtise
<idioterna> to schengen zahteva
<idioterna> tko da se nasa policija ne more izognit temu
<idioterna> sem jim pa povedal da ko so enkrat v postopku lahko potujejo naprej
<idioterna> pa da ker nimajo skupnega informacijskega sistema za begunce
<idioterna> jih bodo v avstriji in nemciji verjetno se enkrat registriral
<idioterna> ne vem kako mamo loh tok nesposoben folk pri nas
<idioterna> da ne znajo na obrazce se v nemscini napisat
<idioterna> bi prihranili ful dela
<idioterna> severnim sosedom
<yang> Men se zdi da sem danes nardil kar dobro delo
<idioterna> ker podatke na obrazcih itak zahteva schengenski sporazum
<idioterna> ja fajn
<idioterna> sej to ni tekma
<yang> Sem mislu ce bi dal na tablo dol da zbiram prispevke, samo ne vem kok bi blo to sosedom vsec
<idioterna> karkol nardis je bols kot ce nic ne nardis
<idioterna> razen ce razlagas kako so prisli sirit islam
<idioterna> jsm pa kupu 16 giga unregistered ecc rama
<yang> tok da ne bi rabil vsak posebi nosit, ljudje bi mogoce doniral potrebscine, ce bi en peljal
<idioterna> ker sm hlod pa nism dobr pogledu
<idioterna> ja sej to je easy organizirat
<idioterna> postavis kartonsko skatlo pa napises kaj rabijo begunci
<yang> ja
<yang> zdej mamo skatlo za zamaske, za eno puncko k je poskodovana
<idioterna> "usb polnilce, toaletni papir, plenice, suhe in ciste obleke za otroke"
<idioterna> to kr mejte se naprej
<idioterna> to mam se js doma
<idioterna> sicer za enga mulca
<idioterna> k je na zemanti velika skatla
<idioterna> pa nesem tja vsake tok
<idioterna> ne vem tocn kaj je blo, ampak rabi eno ful drago operacijo hrbtenice
<idioterna> pa se zbira dnar
<yang> ceprav s temi zamaski baje rabs 100kg = 100 eur
<yang> 100kg je volumensko kot ena soba
<yang> to nevem al je nateg al res kaj dobijo
<yang> enkrat sem klical na surovino
<yang> in spraseval
<yang> morda ce cela slovenija zbira in naberejo 10 ton
<yang> se nekaj nabere financnpo
<yang> razne sole predvsem
<yang> odvozi so pa baje humanitarni surovina ne zaracunava tega
<yang> en fant tu v naselju pobira zamaske iz zabojnikov, ker je njegova soseda na invalidskem vozicku
<yang> pa zbira za novega
<yang> to pocne ze kaksne 2 leti
<yang> vsak dan se odpravi s kanglico
<yang> zgleda da ne hodi v sluzbo, da bi kako drugace financno raje pomagal
<yang> ker ce nabere po 100 zamaskov na dan to ni recimo niti 1 eur
<yang> jst bom zdaj se sel po digitalno potrdilo
<yang> da bom lahko od dohodnine 0.5% doniral konec leta
<yang> to me nic ne stane
<yang> bom rekel se mami naj gre to dvignit, pa bom se za njo uredil
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš digitalno potrdilo da doniraš 0.5% dohodnine
<idioterna> najlazje je tko
<yang> drugace mors izpolnjevati pisno papirje in itak mors nest na davcno upravo
<yang> A kdo ve, ce je funkcija SCP v Windows programu WinSCP v brezplacni verziji dostopna ? Potrebujem en FTP/SCP windows freeware program
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi bla
<idioterna> sploh nism vedu da obstaja placljiva verzija winscp
<yang> ma enkrat sem mel ta WinSCP pa je mel samo FTP brezuplacno SCP pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno bi blo, če je pa res, pa ziher obstaja kaka druga implementacija
<yang> idioterna: kje se da tak bicikel nabavt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crK559wBsb4
<Pepelka> E.T. - The Extra Terrestrial flying bikes HD - YouTube
<zdobbie> na metelkovi
<yang> :)
<yang> Mojo bivso je v petek "podrl" kolesar. Toliko o tem kok ste kolesarji nenevarni
<yang> Sicer ni pristala na urgenci
<yang> In 1989, the world's longest sentence for corporate fraud of 141,078 years was handed down to Chamoy Thipyaso in Bangkok, Thailand, according to Guinness World Records 2006. She defrauded more than 16,000 Thais in a pyramid scheme worth $204 million at the time
<yang> V Sloveniji bi pa dobila nagrado za najbolj poslovno osebo
<CrazyLemon> yang če ni pristala na urgenci pol ni bil kolesar
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> Prav, da ni bilo namerno, neko tekmovanje so imeli in je zgresil neko oviro in vanjo prletu
<yang> Mogoce jo je prevec gledal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče si pa ti en mal ljubosumen..čist mičkn
<yang> ma hecam se clovk
<yang> Sej nisva prejsnni teden koncala, da bi bil ljubosumen
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> what if...
<CrazyLemon> else if ...
<Sky[x]> switch ...
<Sky[x]> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sami gotoji
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> for x, _ := range math.Infinity()
<idioterna> a to je zdej namest while true
<idioterna> yang: a ni uporabil kondoma, al zakaj smo kao nevarni
<zdobbie> al je ona na poligon zasla
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej praviš da je hotela da jo en podre? zanimivo ...
<zdobbie> da je gledala na tulifon in zasla na tekmovalno progo
<idioterna> men je yang itak reku vceri
<idioterna> da sva opravla
<idioterna> ne mara me vec
<zdobbie> aja
<zdobbie> ste mel pol razdejanje
<zdobbie> dans sta se koordinirala USB kable in sampone
<idioterna> jezn je bil k sm bil sovrazen do njega
<idioterna> k je reku da si vsak izbere kje se bo rodil
<zdobbie> aja?
<zdobbie> zakaj pa men niso tega povedal?
<zdobbie> barabe!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tebi manjka..kaj?!? baraba nehvaležna!
<zdobbie> zasebno letalo
<zdobbie> wouldn't mind that
<yang> Heh danes sem sel skoz razstavo v Tivoliju
<yang> Vecinoma brezzvezne slike
<yang> en pa je ene 3 dorisal na prazen prostor :
<yang> s flumastrom
<idioterna> At his swearing-in ceremony, Mr Tsipras broke with tradition by refusing to take a religious oath, saying it was against his atheist principles.
<idioterna> cool guy
<yang> ja tok je kul kt ti, k na koruzi zivis
<yang> zena se dedvat ne more miljonov po teb
<idioterna> sej ji ni treba
<idioterna> sej je vse nanjo napisan
<yang> paz da te ne bo enkrat zagiftala, objajcila te je ze
<idioterna> me ne skrbi
<idioterna> kad umres, ti ne znas da si umro i nije ti tesko
<yang> tezko je za zive
<idioterna> mrtu se bom tut za zive zlo tezko sekiru
<yang> ja mors najprej umret, da bos vidu kako je bit mrtu
<idioterna> a jo spravm na irc
<idioterna> da jo bos loh sprasvou s kok dnara prezvimo
<zdobbie> pa kok te bo zagiftala
<zdobbie> ce loh konkretno opise
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ti si eden izmed bolj skrtih bogatasev v ljubljani
<zdobbie> kako to ateisti pocnejo
<idioterna> js sam zgledam bogat
<idioterna> ker mam majhne potrebe
<idioterna> pol porscheja loh kupm s svojim premozenjem
<zdobbie> neki pa je
<idioterna> ja ce uno polovico kupm k je kabina
<idioterna> se loh pred dezjem umaknem
<yang> tak si k moj sosed, zadnjic sva bla kle bliz crpalke, je reku da mu pase pir, pa sem reku naj ga kupiva na crpalki, potem sva sla pa v dve stacuni 1km dalec da ga je dobil ceneje v tretji
<idioterna> no tut pod havbo bi se loh ce bi motor ven odsraufal
<idioterna> ne vem ce sm tak
<idioterna> men ne pase pir
<idioterna> js pac ne kupujem reci k jih ne rabm
<yang> gledas pa vsak dan na bancni racun verjetn
<zdobbie> a je to tko narobe?
<yang> ja mislim, ce si skor miljonar je to brezveze gledat
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne gledam kej dost na bancni racun
<yang> gledas ce si skoz v minusu
<idioterna> se pa trudm redno placevat racune
<idioterna> tko da se vsaj enkrat na tedn logiram v banko
<idioterna> http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_juice/2015/09/texas_electricity_goes_negative_wind_power_was_so_plentiful_one_night_that.html
<Pepelka> Texas electricity goes negative: Wind power was so plentiful one night that producers paid the state to take it.
<Pepelka> »In the wee hours of the morning on Sunday, the mighty state of Texas was asleep. The honky-tonks in Austin were shuttered, the air-conditioned office towers of Houston were powered down, and the wind whistled through the dogwood trees and live oaks on the gracious lawns of Preston Hollow. Out...«
<yang> dobr sej ti nis tok slab clovk, ce beguncem podarjas polnilce za GSM
<yang> recimo, da si nisi zmislu
<yang> http://homeguides.sfgate.com/grow-edelweiss-seed-45859.html tole nevem ce bi ratal doma vzgojit
<Pepelka> How to Grow Edelweiss From Seed | Home Guides | SF Gate
<Pepelka> »Native to the Swiss Alps, several varieties of edelweiss (Leontopodium alpinum) are suitable for growing in the home landscape. The plants add interest to small spaces with star-shaped white flowers ...«
<idioterna> ma, to je pa res najbl cheap stvar k jo loh podaris
<idioterna> manj k $2 je en tak polnilc
<idioterna> razdelilc me je vec kostal
<idioterna> sam js si loh novga kupm jutr
<idioterna> oni pa zdele rabjo klicat okol
<yang> prevoznike
<zdobbie> familije
<yang> malo sem pospamal
<yang> enih 100 istih mailov poslal
<yang> dataminal naslove
<yang> je blo kr neki dela
<idioterna> zakaj bi sploh spamal?
<yang> mogu sem poslat
<yang> neko sporocilo
<yang> na 100 razlicnih naslovov
<idioterna> a zdej ti bo pa bill gates placu 7 miljonov
<yang> ne bi blo slabo, pa ce bi dobil 100 eur od tega
<idioterna> tut ne bi blo slabo ce bi kazen placal ce spamas
<zdobbie> yang in da spamhaus
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> druzinske obveznosti
<idioterna> btw, v grciji so spet komunisti zmagal
<idioterna> veselite se
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/ada26a34/
<Pepelka> Debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> yang: tole si poslal
<idioterna> ?
<yang> pr AOL majo kr dobre spijune zgleda
<idioterna> ti si res prfuknen.
<yang> ne, to sem dobil kaksno let onazaj
<idioterna> aja ok
<idioterna> sm se ustrasu da je kej resno narobe s tabo
<yang> sem odpisal posiljatelju, da sledenje e-mailov ne obstaja
<idioterna> hvala!
<idioterna> js tut to nardim
<yang> spodaj pod mailom je se naslov prejemnika...
<yang> nisem ga dodal
<idioterna> ja nc hudga
<yang> mislim, da zbiramo zdaj zamaske za isto deklico oz. nekoga ki ima podobno bolezen
<yang> tko, da ne vem ce je zgodba res izmisljena
<yang> saj pravim, spodaj je naslov
<yang> od prejemnika
<yang> morda so res starsi te deklice
<idioterna> definitivno je izmisljen tisti del o tem da kdorkoli dobi kaksen dnar ce okol spamas s tem
<yang> ja
<yang> no ampak to je glavni povod da nategnejo ljudi da spamajo to naprej
<yang> ker vsak si misli "aja 32 centov dobijo, pa nic me ne stane ce spamam to vsem svojm prijateljem"
<yang> Smrdim po starih kosteh
<yang> iz juhe
<yang> sosedov pes me je celga prelizal
<yang> neverjetno kok je ta pes vesel
<yang> pa skoz kricijo nanjga
<yang> da nej bo tiho
<yang> on pa laja od veselja
<yang> lahk bi ga mal dresirali ko je bil se mejhen
<yang> da ne bi tolk lajal
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<pitastrudl> lep večer
<pitastrudl> fak jutr kr pondelk
<pitastrudl> rip
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm uradno že na dopustu :)
<Sky[x]> lepo enim hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> raje delam poleti, ko noben drug ne
<lynxlynxlynx> jeseni je vedno gužva po poletju
<lynxlynxlynx> hribi se pa spraznejo :)
<yang> kam gres
<Sky[x]> nice
<lynxlynxlynx> večinoma bom tu, s turami vred
<yang> 23:22 <@Carko> kaj je noč čarovnic?
<yang> 23:23 <@Carko> v bistvu isto kot dan žena, samo da je ponoči ...
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx: sej js tut
<pitastrudl> sam vseen
<pitastrudl> pondelk
<pitastrudl> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> a morš bit zgodi tam?
<pitastrudl> kje
<lynxlynxlynx> na Å¡ihtu
<pitastrudl> sem končal
<pitastrudl> zdej teden pa še neki počitnic dokler se faks ne začne
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni pol tolk bl sladek ponedeljk?
<pitastrudl> maybe ja
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-19
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> ke piše da je 130eur priklop ne vidm :D
<msev-> aja vidm
<msev-> piše od vklopu poslovneg apn, kaj to pomen
<napsy> jutro
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIhCt6bTSSo
<Pepelka> World's First Railgun Tank, 35,000 Joules: Let's make a cake. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The railgun was upgrade to 35,000 joules. A scope was added for increased accuracy and a breach loading system was added for decreased reloading time (vs. mu...«
<msev-> a kdo vid tuki kaj sm narobe naredu http://pastebin.com/L3qFRQfm
<Pepelka> [Python] 2016-09-19 00:12:52,977 - Skills - DEBUG - {"message_type": "PodcastLatestIntent - Pastebin.com
<slax0r> permission denied
<slax0r> dood, u even read errors/stack traces?
<dz0ny> we established already that he is bad at reading
<CrazyLemon> reading is for sissies
<msev-> sj vem da je permission denied sam nevem kje se to nanaša
<msev-> tut tale popen ma težave tko da vrjetn tega mplayerja nemore iz tm odpret al kaj
<msev-> a pol mi svetujete da vse te linea v dotični skripti pogledam :D
<msev-> pač 2 :D
<msev-> dz0ny, a kj veš glede unga mopidy buga
<msev-> a mislš da je zarad webclienta?
<msev-> k če grem iz playlista v library mi zbriše vsebino playlist m3u datoteke
<msev-> a naštimam more verbose mopidy output?
<msev-> če mi bo kj povedal več
<msev-> no bom zj probov bl verbose output pridobit
<dz0ny> ni bug
<dz0ny> sam ti si nastavil consume
<dz0ny> chmod -w /my/playlist maybe
<CrazyLemon> včeraj bil tako vesel ker ni bilo freezov..in ponovno so nazaj
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<msev-> rights ma rw------
<msev-> a je to fora al ne
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> to je fix
<dz0ny> k ne znaš nastavit don't consume playlist
<msev-> ja nism Å¡e komande dal
<msev-> a ti pokažem verbose output?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> preber si kaj je consume mode
<dz0ny> v mpd
<msev-> vidm ja
<msev-> da odstrani une k so ble že igrane
<msev-> (čeprov tiste nism igral ampak ok)
<msev-> a v mopidy configu kj nastavm?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R42mFx3_ss
<Pepelka> Donald Trump: "I think I'm much more humble than you would understand" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trump gonna Trump.«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y8Sx4B2Sk
<Pepelka> You keep using that word. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."«
<idioterna> to mu more en pejstat.
<idioterna> trumpu.
<msev-> dz0ny, a pač sam un fix na tistmu fajlu poženem
<msev-> o ne zj sm pa praznga dal da je samo readable
<msev-> sm nazaj dal w
<msev-> pa zj odvzel :D no da vidmo zj
<msev-> dude wat
<msev-> zbiral je vseen
<msev-> mogoče nism dobr nastavu
<dz0ny> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4tppx5_2016-emmy-awards-rami-malek_tv
<Pepelka> 2016 Emmy Awards -- Rami Malek - Video Dailymotion
<Pepelka> »Rami Malek wins Outstanding Lead Actor in a Drama for his work in Mr. Robot!«
<zdobbie> WE DID IT ROBOTS
<CrazyLemon> he*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: HP tiskalniki/MF naprave  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43906#Comment_43906
<slax0r> robits
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Printanje preko VPN  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6530/printanje-preko-vpn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43907#Comment_43907
<msev-> lol dz0ny un fajl zbriše tut če je read only lol
<msev-> kko je to mogoče
<msev-> da neupošteva navodil
<msev-> dz0ny, vseen je zbrisal
<msev-> tut če je blo sam read only
<msev-> pismo v mopidy confu pa tut nč ni
<idioterna> msev-: readonly file loh zbrises, ce mas write pravico na direktoriju k je not file
<msev-> a pol morm direktoriju tut dat read only?
<msev-> pač fajlu in direktoriju?
<msev-> kašne permissone naj ma pol mapa?
<idioterna> msev-: ja r-x
<matjaz> idioterna, komande morš napisat, a misliš da bo msev- googlal?
<msev-> trenutno je rwxr-xr-x
<msev-> zj sm dal r-x-------
<msev-> no da vidmo zj kaj bo
<msev-> testing
<msev-> yeees to idioterna popravu si
<msev-> svaka čast :)
<msev-> kaj pomen ta x, zj za r pa w vem, sam ta x nevem?
<napsy> eXecutable
<msev-> se mi je zdel
<msev-> zakaj more bit pa mapa executable, a kao da jo lahko odpreš?
<msev-> da je lahko kj notr tut npr?
<napsy> "The execute bit allows the affected user to enter the directory, and access files and directories inside"
<msev-> kewl
<msev-> kul je ta mopidy mal pokur cpuja
<msev-> lol zj mi pa podcaste noče vrtet no
<msev-> a ne more vse delat noooo
<idioterna> mors rect "prosim"
<napsy> that's linux for you
<msev-> prosim mopidy the all might software project
<msev-> mighty*
<idioterna> almighty je ena beseda
<msev-> če grem notr v library prvo pa prtisnem da se playa podcast pol se mi playa, pa pol grem v playlist pa prtisnem internet postajo in se playa....če grem pa pol nazaj v library pa hočm podcast playa ga pa noče playat
<msev-> aaaaa znoru bom
<msev-> očitno morm refreshat nujno da mi pol lahko iz libraryja playa
<msev-> kko pol to fixam?
<msev-> a gre tuki tut za kšno permissions zadevo
<matjaz> tebi pomaga samo Å¡e "userdel -r msev" :)
<msev-> i'm somewhat happy now :D sm pogruntal kašn workflow je treba met
<msev-> da je treba refreshat v libraryju not da pol lahko dodaš podcast iz tm
<msev-> pa prek mpdroida tut dela
<msev-> matjaz, a si grumpy :P
<matjaz> it's monday, what else would I be?
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> true story
<CrazyLemon> a kupi kdo apu + mobo? :P
<CrazyLemon> disclaimer: it might not work perfectly!
<matjaz> but it might work perfectly!
<CrazyLemon> also true!
<CrazyLemon> kako vidim s katerimi argumenti se je bootal kernel?
<napsy> mogoc dmesg
<CrazyLemon> napsy res je..hvala
<napsy> np
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9zSfinwFA
<Pepelka> Vertical Video Syndrome - A PSA - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mario and Fafa talk about a very serious problem. Facebook! http://www.facebook.com/gloveandboots VVS- A PSA Subscribe: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_c...«
<napsy> lol
<napsy> so true
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, in, kaj boš kupu? :D
<matjaz> boš čakal na ZEN?
<msev-> chromebooka
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> kaj je to ZEN :D
<matjaz> !g zen amd
<Pepelka> AMD Zen CPU Core Testing "Met All Expectation" - No "Significant ... http://wccftech.com/amd-zen/
<zdobbie_> a je spet zacel zmrzavat?
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<CrazyLemon> že dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj je zanimivo..da proti večeru manj krat zmrzne..oziroma sploh ne!
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj pa večkrat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no zen for me..bom vidu
<CrazyLemon> gledam 7870k pa 7860k sm gledal
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat gledal! :D
<msev-> a kdo ve kje bi se loh pocen belo haljo dobl :D
<msev-> rabm za eno fantovščino
<msev-> svojih ne najdem lol
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> belehalje.si
<msev-> nova poslovna opcija :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nehi se zajebavat pa 6800k vzami :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sure..ali en 6800k ali 4-5 7870k :D
<matjaz> point taken :)
<msev-> friggin mycroft skies me razume ice
<msev-> sky me je pa razumu time
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak noben tuki pa te ne razume spljoh ne
<matjaz> jest pojma nimam kaj govori odkar se je lotu tega mycrofta postavt :D
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker nimaš mycroft skillsov!
<CrazyLemon> its like pokemon cards or smth like that
<msev-> hahahaha
<msev-> a js jih pa mam?
<msev-> a me zato ne razume k nimam dost mycroft skillov?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<msev-> sj uredu zj bom dal Å¡e par notr sopomenk
<msev-> atmosphere pa heavens
<msev-> na eno od tega me bo že razumu
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/epractice/news/prime-minister-promises-slovenian-digitisation
<Pepelka> Prime Minister promises Slovenian digitisation | Joinup
<msev-> kul local atmosphere dojame zmerm
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://nextcloud.com/box/  sam tole je dokaj poceni madona
<CrazyLemon> 1tb drive, ohišje, microUSB charger + SD card + nextcloud storitve za 80 USD
<CrazyLemon> vse kar rabiš je še rpi2 ali kaj podobnega
<dz0ny> well v
<dz0ny> microSD card with Snappy Ubuntu Core as OS
<dz0ny> sam to kur
<dz0ny> to ni 2A
<dz0ny> pač pa 40
<CrazyLemon> 40A?!?
<dz0ny> ah sori
<dz0ny> 45W :)
<dz0ny> vs 10W
<dz0ny> also Out Of Stock
<CrazyLemon> ne v US of A
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> vsakič ko zaprem tab
<CrazyLemon> in kliknem tist link
<CrazyLemon> se quantity poveča za +1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> The box doesn’t come with Raspberry Pi 2; you have to buy it separately. Poortvliet
<dz0ny> hahaha
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> sej sem vedu
<dz0ny> uselles
<dz0ny> to je sam box
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/phZ4esz.png
<CrazyLemon> [14:11:49] <CrazyLemon>: vse kar rabiš je še rpi2 ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni sam box..tudi sw je
<dz0ny> ja?
<CrazyLemon> https://nextcloud.com/features/
<dz0ny> ubuntu core je že dolg za rpi
<dz0ny> to je owncloud btw
<dz0ny> the wors of worst
<CrazyLemon> aaaa
<CrazyLemon> čist pozabu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa res
<CrazyLemon> my bad..carry on :D
<dz0ny> sm probu ta snap os
<dz0ny> nardim upgrade na rpi
<dz0ny> poof
<msev-> haha
<msev-> magic smoke
<msev-> uglavnm...kaj se pol najbl splača za NAS
<msev-> te rpi so itak prepočasni
<matjaz> supermicro mb, kšn xeon, 128gb rama, pa 128x4tb wd red nas hdd
<matjaz> pa maš dost kul nas
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The 5 Best Features in Ubuntu Phone OTA-13  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wQouLSVbLnQ/ubuntu-phone-ota-13-new-features
<CrazyLemon> ali pa dokaj poceni apu + mobo ki ga eden na kanalu zdila za dokaj male pare! :>
<msev-> holy shizzle matjaz that is simple too much
<msev-> simply*
<msev-> zakaj me ne uboga tipkovnica
 * msev- bashes keyboard
<slax0r> maybe its pebkac?
<matjaz> definitely pebkac
<CrazyLemon> or at least pebcak!
<msev-> totally pebkac
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> v enmu drugmu kanalu sm tipkal radar
<msev-> pa tko like zakaj mi ne da linkov
<CrazyLemon> ker je lame chan
<matjaz> ker je tko like lame chan*
<msev-> :-P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: PSA: There’s a UK GNOME Release Party Happening This Friday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/g2GWoaqpjMA/psa-theres-uk-gnome-release-party-happening-friday
<msev-> a gremo ^^
<msev-> na žurko
<napsy> ne upas
<zdobbie_> Use the `/part` command to join now!
<msev-> from the nervous Linux newbies (msev) to anarchic free software fanatics (zdobbie)
<zdobbie_> hacker you'll be freeeeEEEEEheHEEEheeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0_JxKgnXT4
<Pepelka> Savory Chinese Crepes Are Redefining A New York Breakfast — Snack Break - YouTube
<Pepelka> »China’s most popular street breakfast is a jianbing, a savory crepe filled with egg, sauces, and other toppings. One pop-up in New York City is selling tradi...«
<CrazyLemon> https://streamable.com/56wc
<Pepelka> Rami's thoughts at the Emmys - Streamable
<matjaz> živet čez cesto od vaške gostilne ima same minuse
<matjaz> ffs
<CrazyLemon> like..puke all around your house?
<CrazyLemon> the smell of piss?
<matjaz> sound polution ffs
<matjaz> zdej sem dal stonese za kontro
<CrazyLemon> eh..to je še najmanjši problem :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb zero days
<jabuk> Zero Days |08 Jul 2016 116 min| Documentary
<jabuk> A documentary focused on Stuxnet, a piece of self-replicating computer malware that the U.S. and Israel unleashed to destroy a key part of an Iranian nuclear facility, and which ultimately spread beyond its intended target.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.8/10 (1,391 glasov) | Tomato: 7.5/10 51 reviews (users: 3.7/5 1226 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5446858
<CrazyLemon> gledal kdo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3081-1: Tomcat vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3081-1/
<msev-> Matjaz a je saj dobra gostilna
<CrazyLemon> tanatabulsa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWUyP-oTRVg
<Pepelka> Low Graphics Mode - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Unity 7 low graphics mode improvements. This was screen capture with Virtualbox (which may account for the screen getting cut off at the edges) on a machine ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol..tole zgleda boljše kot 'normal' mode
<zdobbie_> seems perfect for APUs
<CrazyLemon> aneda
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ign2GmVEflw
<Pepelka> Introducing Google Trips - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Meet Google Trips. It's designed to give you everything you need to have the best vacation, right at your fingertips. Fill each day of your trip with fun act...«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/twitter/status/777915304261193728
<Pepelka> Twitter auf Twitter: "Say more about what's happening! Rolling out now: photos, videos, GIFs, polls, and Quote Tweets no longer count toward your 140 characters. https://t.co/I9pUC0NdZC"
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mplayer sounds so quiet
<zdobbie_> cause it's not mplaying anything
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43908#Comment_43908
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3084-4: Linux kernel (Qualcomm Snapdragon) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3084-4/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3084-3: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3084-3/
<idioterna> oh my
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3084-2: Linux kernel (Xenial HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3084-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3084-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3084-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3083-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3083-2/
<idioterna> oh myer!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3083-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3083-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3082-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3082-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3082-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3082-1/
<matjaz> dang
<matjaz> Linux is bad!
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-20
<speed-> jou
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> idioterna: http://paste.debian.net/plain/830277
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14368712_707223376097672_3786473159455991921_n.png?oh=c9f432c2ee58cc08dda47ed96a6b544a&oe=586925EC
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14317330_707223526097657_8809315582966514556_n.png?oh=32b864c3e29c2937717b70fbf14f0c09&oe=58744130
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=707224156097594&id=293298850823462     hude slike
<Pepelka> Koper je tudi moj in tvoj - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Koper je tudi moj in tvoj. Gefällt 1468 Mal · 101 Personen sprechen darüber. Na tem mestu Koprčanke in Koprčani osvetljujemo.Za anonimne objave pišite...«
<yang> Piazza del Tito
<idioterna> yang: un k je napisu da si kolesarji unicujejo prostato je idiot.
<yang> jah ?
<yang> zakaj ze ?
<idioterna> ne vem, verjetno je med porodom bil predolgo casa brez kisika
<yang> drgnes si soz spodnji del telesa
<yang> idioterna: sicer pa ce spis v enem kosu pol mas verjetn se ok prostato :)
<idioterna> js kr v pojstli spim
<idioterna> ponavad
<CrazyLemon> js se ponavad razkosam ko grem spat
<CrazyLemon> pa se zjutri spet komi sestavim
<yang> nisi razumel, pravim da ce ne rabis na stranisce ponoci
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe
<CrazyLemon> to da gres na stranisce ponoci samo pomeni da nisi dehidriran čez dan
<yang> al pa da imas zanic prostato
<napsy> al pa da mas tezave z ledvicam
<idioterna> al pa da noces spat cist popackan
<napsy> to je lahka 100 razlogov
<napsy> vnetje mehurja
<yang> Kaj je zdravilo in za kaj ga uporabljamo
<yang> Prostasan je zdravilo rastlinskega izvora z lipofilnim ekstraktom plodu palmeta, ki se uporablja za lajšanje težav zaradi blago povečane prostate (benigna hiperplazija prostate), kot so pogosto tiščanje na vodo, težaven začetek uriniranja, dalj časa trajajoče kapljanje urina po uriniranju, pogostejše uriniranje, pogostejše nočno uriniranje, nepopolno praznjenje mehurja, šibek in prekinjajoč c
<yang> urek, nenadna potreba po odvajanju vode in težave pri uriniranju.
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> aha.
<napsy> al pa ce gres k zdravnikom pa ti je kuj jasn :D
<idioterna> js poznam eno veterinarko k ti loh rentgen posod
<idioterna> ce te zanima ce mas povecano prostato
<yang> na veterinarjih si prej na vrsti za rentgen
<idioterna> pa se s kontracepcijo se ti ne bo vec treba ukvarjat
<idioterna> na veterinarjih? :)
<yang> pri
<idioterna> no to ni res
<idioterna> k v UKC si v okol 15 minutah na vrsti
<idioterna> pr veterinarju pa rabs narkozo
<dz0ny> sam pol rabiš še označevalec, pol bodo pa spet enga najdl k je tihotapu  radioaktivne snovi
<idioterna> sej yang relativno bliz toplarne zivi tko da ze ma markerje
<yang> hm
<yang> nevem kdo zivi blizje toplarne
<yang> ti ali jaz
<yang> k je v mostah
<idioterna> no dejva zmert
<yang> mamo pa ogrevanje s toplo vodo iz toplarne tukaj, zato ne smrdi tolk kt v naselju k so same hise
<yang> kjer vec pokurjo
<yang> sicer so hise na drugi strani BS3, samo relativno malo his
<idioterna> yang: ti si 1.6km od toplarne
<yang> itak je fora kam nosi veter to
<idioterna> jsm pa 5.10km od toplarne
<idioterna> ja, ti si severovzhodno, tko k najbl pogosto piha veter v ljubljani
<idioterna> jsm pa jugovzhodno
<idioterna> pa nism zravn obvoznce, k je najmocnejsi vir onesnazenja zraka in vode v ljubljani
<yang> jah, kaj cs
<idioterna> zoprn ja
<yang> ce bo pa kdaj vojna bo pa cel kašelj razneslo zarad petrolovih kontejnerjev
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> bs3 pa zarad WTCja :)
<yang> haha
<yang> ne pise vec WTC gor
<yang> nevem kako se zdaj rece uni stavbi
<idioterna> sej je vseen, arabci se bojo z avijonom not zaletel
<idioterna> as is the custom
<yang> pa itak bi moral s ena drugi strani se ede ntak stat, pa ga niso zgradil
<idioterna> nc, morm na letalisce, later
<yang> zdej je kle ogromno enih poslovnih prostorov, veliko praznih tudi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/09/european-copyright-ruling-ushers-new-dark-era-hyperlinks
<Pepelka> European Copyright Ruling Ushers in New Dark Era for Hyperlinks | Electronic Frontier Foundation
<Pepelka> »In a case which threatens to cause turmoil for thousands if not millions of websites, the Court of Justice of the European Union decided today that a website that merely links to material that infringes copyright, can itself be found guilty of copyright infringement, provided only that the operator knew or could reasonably have known that the material was infringing.«
<CrazyLemon> ker BS
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43909#Comment_43909
<msev-> ej pri predplačn.sim karticah a obstaja kšna omejitev da jo morš na tok in tok mescev nafilat spet, a gre sam za to da v tok in tok mescih moraš en delež porabit?
<idioterna> sam nafilat mors
<idioterna> porabt ni treba nc
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je bilo da vsaj vsaka 3 meseca moraš neki dat gor
<matjaz> vsaka 3 meseca
<matjaz> gg
<Matthai> eno elektro vprašanje... na RPi 3 bi rad preko GPIO povezal rele. Tole je slikica: http://www.instructables.com/file/F5P3XSZIESTT5DM/
<Pepelka> Capture.JPG
<Matthai> na mojem releju imam tri oznake: VCC, GND in IN
<Matthai> tam na oni sliki RPija je pa GROUND, IN1 in VOC
<Matthai> oz. tule: https://engineer2you.blogspot.si/2016/06/raspberry-pi-remote-light-switch.html
<Pepelka> Raspberry pi remote light switch (by phone) - Make it easy!
<Matthai> rdeča je 5.0 VDC power, črna je ground, zelena pa GPIO8 - SCL1 (I2C)
<Matthai> v bistvu bi rad samo preveril če sem prav zvezal
<Matthai> da ne bo skurilo kaj
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC_power-supply_pin
<Pepelka> IC power-supply pin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> Vsmth je vedno power..pa če je ground zravn naj bi bil vedno +, ground pa -
<dz0ny> rele ma tranzistor pa zaščitno diodo?
<dz0ny> Matthai: in naš na vcc
<dz0ny> in testiraš
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> bl je problem da rpi ni glih za to :D
<idioterna> rele bo prevec stroma potegnu
<idioterna> za to rabis tranzistor
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> sej je prakticno zastonj
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TO-92
<Pepelka> TO-92 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tole obodes
<zdobersek> h o i
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<Matthai> takole izgleda: http://matthai.owca.info/rele.jpg
<zdobersek> what's this, a Stingray?
<CrazyLemon> its a bug
<Matthai> rele... kitajski :-)
<zdobbie> bom kle backlog prebral
<zdobbie> "vsaka 3 mesca" wat
<CrazyLemon> wat
<dz0ny> Matthai: looks good
<dz0ny> ma že vse gor
<dz0ny> sam priključiš in je to to
<dz0ny> pa lahko tud kater drug pin
<idioterna> Matthai: to ni fajn direkt z gpio powerat
<idioterna> mislm da je 40mA najvec kar safely lahko
<dz0ny> sej on ne bo
<dz0ny> vcc je direkt na usb
<dz0ny> pac tist napajanje
<idioterna> ja sam ne vem ce je tranzistor tle na releju
<dz0ny> ne gre skoz stabilizator
<dz0ny> je
<dz0ny> 2y2
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> pol pa ni panike
<idioterna> pol je to sam par mA uresnic
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/HvcDALP.png
<idioterna> a to je ksna shema tut
<idioterna> k tak je loh tut voltage regulator
<idioterna> aja sej vidm napis
<idioterna> ok
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6531/priziganje-luci-z-raspberrypi?new=1
<Pepelka> Prižiganje luči z RaspberryPi - Ubuntu.si Forum
<Matthai> ok, tlele sem objavil, ker mi pol stvari, ki jih tule pravite ni jasnih :-)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Prižiganje luči z RaspberryPi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6531/priziganje-luci-z-raspberrypi
<Matthai> dz0ny, kaj je 2y2?
<Matthai> mislim... ziher sprašuejm totalne bedarije, samo raje vprašam, kot da ostanem neveden :-)
<idioterna> poguglej
<Matthai> hehe, sem probal, pa pade vse živo ven
<idioterna> Matthai: http://www.rcscomponents.kiev.ua/datasheets/s8550-2ty-datasheet.pd
<idioterna> tole je to
<idioterna> najbrz :)
<zdobbie> u missed the f
<idioterna> pa res
<idioterna> dunno how
<idioterna> k sm ctrl-insert shift-insertnu.
<Matthai> saj sem ugotovil da manka... anyway, GND dam na Ground na RPi, VCC pa na 5.0 VDC Power, IN lahko premikam po GPIOx pinih poljubno?
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> k
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<zdobersek> lmayy
<dz0ny> Matthai: da
<Matthai> dz0ny, pa gled ena tole: https://az835927.vo.msecnd.net/sites/iot/Resources/images/PinMappings/RP2_Pinout.png
<Matthai> lahko GND premikam med 6, 14, 20,...
<Matthai> 5V PWR pa med 2 in 4
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> whats with the reserved pins?
<dz0ny> ni povezan
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je pol sploh tam?
<dz0ny> jah ni
<dz0ny> nc ni povezan
<dz0ny> sam ce bi bla lukna bi blo grdo
<Krutec> cigumi notr
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/dutb-bo-usluzbencem-izplacala-stiri-tisoc-evrov-dodatka-na-lojalnost-426091
<Pepelka> DUTB bo zaposlenim izplačala štiri tisoč evrov dodatka za lojalnost - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Poleg četrt milijona evrov, ki ga je za delovno uspešnost prejela polovica uslužbencev DUTB, bo tretjina dobila še izplačilo za lojalnost.«
 * CrazyLemon starts writing an email to ubuntu guys
<CrazyLemon> i'm loyal af!
<Krutec> kaj je DUTB
<Matthai> sam mal... med koliko uslužbencev se bo to porazdelilo?
<Matthai> vsak bo dobil na koncu 2 EUR or smth
<CrazyLemon> 45
<zdobersek> Matthai: lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> 45 * 4
<Matthai> jah, to je nateg pol
<zdobersek> 82 si jih je pa ze razdelil ~250k za uspesnost
<Matthai> čeprav, to je bolj problem vodstva
<Matthai> pa v javnem sektorju je to zato, da si nizke plače popravljajo
<Matthai> čeprav DUTB ima kar precej visoke plače
<CrazyLemon> moja sestra je v javnem sektorju že dobrih 8 let..pa ni nikoli dobila dodatka za lojalnost :D
<Matthai> v bistvu je to 7.5 EUR na mesec za zaposlenega
<CrazyLemon> čeprav so delali take svinjarije s pogodbami in podobnim
<Matthai> to je gotovo kakšen droben tisk, da če gredo h konkurenci, da morajo pol jurja plačat ali kaj
<Krutec> kaksna organizacija je to?
<Matthai> čeprav DUTB ni del strogega javnega sektorja
<Matthai> slaba banka
<Matthai> zato so lahko izumili ta dodatek
<Matthai> uradno ta dodatek ne obstaja
<Krutec> oh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://67.media.tumblr.com/9757ba9f0a2399731c3a5a67dc4659df/tumblr_od8k1zqrql1s6jgbco1_1280.gif
<CrazyLemon> boobies \o/
<Matthai> dz0ny, !
<CrazyLemon> pa #nsfw
<Matthai> jest mam sodelavke tle naokrog :-)
<dz0ny> Matthai: sej nisem teb poslal
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a te skrbi da bodo lubosumne? :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> why click
<Matthai> ne, zdaj so vse začele to delat :-)
<Matthai> pa ne morem več ircat :-)
<CrazyLemon> you wish
<CrazyLemon> well..we all wish :D
<Matthai> ;-)
<zdobbie> ubuntulog: o hai
<Krutec> more bit res nekaj na teh sodelavkah da je taka tisina ratala :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> a je tuki kšn pretekli ali sedanji doktorski študent
<msev-> me zanima a so predavanja po službi al vmes
<Krutec> not here, sori
<msev-> me zanima kok bom jebal ježa
<Krutec> ok zdej pa liter kave preden se sluzba zacne :/
<msev-> a bom mogu še po službi na predavanja hodt
<zdobbie> a ti ces bit profesionalni doktorski student?
<CrazyLemon> a ni tko da moraš za doktorat ful brat?
<msev-> ka pa vem :D
<msev-> ja lej to sm dobu
<msev-> zj morm it čez :D
<Krutec> a to te job tera?
<msev-> ne to je moj job
<msev-> bo 1. oktobra
<msev-> mladi raziskovalec bom na Kem.inšt.
<zdobbie> kva bos ti raziskoval
<msev-> nemorm skoz doma pištole prodajat :D
<zdobbie> ce ti mormo mi vse guglat
<Krutec> a se ne zacne ze v septembru
<msev-> ne oktobra
<msev-> zdobbie, bom mel že lepo nastavljene programe pa bom samo poganjal stvari
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pištole za barvat ceste namreč :D
<msev-> nuben ni zagrabu fore
<msev-> :D
<Krutec> meh, zdej se manj badass slisi
<Krutec> me je ze firbec kako imate tam urejeno s tem ;)
<zdobbie> "I run the program. I log the results. I research."
<msev-> uglavnm mo vidl pol k bom dr., če me bo Lek hotu zaposlit
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nism mel sreče :(
<idioterna> zakaj bi te pa k bos dr.
<idioterna> se drazji bos
<msev-> ja zato k nas je manj k navadnih farmacevtov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43910#Comment_43910
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Flowblade 1.8 Released, Supports Keyboard Trimming, Clip Snapping  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yQQdqCtqHys/flowblade-1-8-keyboard-trimming
<Krutec> yawn te necloveske ure vstajanja :(
<idioterna> msev-: ja sej
<idioterna> znate pa isto
<msev-> ja
<msev-> Å¡e mn
<msev-> oz. pač neke specialnosti več
<msev-> ostalo pa mn
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Poll Results Suggest Few People Use 32-Bit Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UlGOiyR3Tc0/92-percent-ubuntu-users-say-use-64-bit
<CrazyLemon> Krutec čigav si ti..pa kako si nas najdu :)
<msev-> novi član :D
<Krutec> prek idiota, drgac sem na ircnetu visel
<CrazyLemon> ah..jure rekruter torej
<Krutec> pa fajn je na enem slovenskem kanalu viset da jezika ne pozabim ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej si na drugi strani luže ?
<Krutec> ya v kanadi
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj so ti msgi v dmesg raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 gen() ? prvič vidim.. prej tega ni bilo
<lynxlynxlynx> Krutec: taisti iz mn3njala?
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/WbfI_lsR#nPE6MZoG-l_R8oTgc18idnmM
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<Krutec> yah isti
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJhn1OPO3Ig        tole je pa zanimivo
<Pepelka> The Rig That Transforms Into ANY Car: The Mill BLACKBIRD - Top Gear Magazine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Special effects company The Mill has come up with a technology so intruiging, we just had to give it a go. Meet the ‘Blackbird’, which is all about taking mo...«
<zdobbie> old af
<CrazyLemon> no u are
<Matthai> če ima kdo kakšno idejo: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t682685?nocache=1
<Pepelka> Programiranje GPIO na RaspberryPi 3 @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 49 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3raWl6m1PAk/download-firefox-49-new-features
<dz0ny> Matthai: dtoveralj vključi za gpi v boot.txt
<Matthai> dz0ny, sem dal v rasbpi-config dal ARM I2C interface enabled... in je isto.
<dz0ny> dej ledico na izhod pa maso
<dz0ny> aja pa pozen tist app kot sudo :D
<msev-> dz0ny, a si kdaj zoneminder uporabljal? :D
<dz0ny> nikad cuo
<msev-> to je za surveillance
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6H4sUpmWzU
<Pepelka> The 5 gaits of the icelandic horse - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Those are the 5 gaits of the Icelandic horse In the Videos is my Horse, Goði frá Hólmahjáleigu ;)«
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> you into horses?
<zdobbie> bru why so rude
<zdobersek> bru
<Matthai> dz0ny, poženem kot sudo... isto
<zdobersek> dang it
<zdobersek> that usually works
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/MarkHamiIl/status/778141129564905472
<Pepelka> Hanzo半蔵 auf Twitter: "Scottish people and twitter is quality material. https://t.co/ql6y7EoqP9"
<CrazyLemon> bru..thats next level of weirdness i didnt expect from you..bru
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/roglic-sesti-na-kronometru-dennis-z-zmago-do-vodstva/403234
<Pepelka> Roglič šesti na kronometru - Dennis z zmago do vodstva :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Primož Roglič se je na dirki Eneco Tour izkazal v vožnji na čas. Kronometer, ki ne po dolžini ne po konfiguraciji proge ni bil po njegovem okusu, je končal na šestem mestu.«
<CrazyLemon> hah..roglič pred dumoulinom
<zdobersek> hah..5 tipov pred njim
<CrazyLemon> so?
<CrazyLemon> koliko krat si ti bil hitrejši od dumoulina in sagana?
<yang> Al sem jaz tup k ne znam najti vec spiska poslovalnic na https://www.unicreditbank.si ?
<Pepelka> 301 Moved Permanently
<yang> aja vidim zdaj sem nasel
<yang> dobro so jih skrili v ikonco
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je..ja
<yang> ja ocitno
<zdobbie> Nougat mi je prletu
<yang> Nougat ?
<yang> brez gat ?
<yang> Zadnjic je bil en brezdomec v trgovini v spodnjicah
<zdobbie> a je hlace kupoval?
<CrazyLemon> i hope your 6p crashes
<zdobbie> ... 21MB of stuff
<zdobbie> dost majhno
<yang> zdobbie: alkohol
<zdobbie> ga je ze zebk
<zdobbie> zebl
<zdobbie> never mind
<zdobbie> zdej bo se gigabajt dolpotegnu
<matjaz> zamudil na šiht, glava boli že cel dan, na novo zamenjan zaslon na telefonu ne dela, baterija se ne fila, paypal pass reset mi ne gre skozi
<matjaz> wat een day
<matjaz> grem raje spat
<matjaz> ln
<zdobbie> wat een defeat
<matjaz> TIL: CTRL-w ne pobriše zadnje besede v HexChatu
<pitastrudl> rip
<idioterna> matjaz: js to u skype skos delam
<msev-> matjaz, sočustvujemo
<idioterna> irssi mi pobrise word s c-w
<idioterna> msev-: shippal so dons
<idioterna> na tvoj naslov
<msev-> superca :)
<yang> o hudirja CTRL-W, te funkcije sploh nisme poznal
<lynxlynxlynx> alt-backspace je podoben, samo da ne loči le med tem kar mi smatramo za besede
<lynxlynxlynx> dosti bolj koristno ko popravljaš poti recimo
<yang> hm pa res
<yang> to me bolj na emacse spominja, tam je vse CTRL +
<Matthai> heh, se mi zdi, da sem našel problem z relejem
<Matthai> sem zdaj priklopil drugega - 8 kanalnega
<Matthai> in dela b.p.
<Matthai> :-/
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je res mal smešno
<lynxlynxlynx> ker se tudi reče vi mode, pa je vse c-whatever, nič :whatever
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mandatoryprogrammer/NorthKoreaDNSLeak
<Pepelka> GitHub - mandatoryprogrammer/NorthKoreaDNSLeak: Snapshot of North Korea's DNS data taken from zone transfers.
<Pepelka> »NorthKoreaDNSLeak - Snapshot of North Korea's DNS data taken from zone transfers.«
<CrazyLemon> .kp! sounds awesome
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon.from.kp
<yang> Å¡/win 2
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj to pomen pol če vemo njihove DNSe?
<CrazyLemon> msev- we can ddos 'em all!
<msev-> zakaj jim to že ne delajo?
<msev-> američani or whatever
<yang> reveža admina bodo obesli
<CrazyLemon> because we are humans..kaj če bi tebe ddosal..where would you get your porn
<msev-> revež admin
<msev-> yang, mogoče ga bojo zaplinil
<yang> predhodno sledi dolgotrajno mucenje z 10 urnim petjem himne
<msev-> neugodno
<yang> http://bgp.he.net/AS131279
<yang> silibank.net.kp
<dz0ny> .yt tinashe company
<jabuk> Tinashe - Company (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp-PPYPdK5k
<dz0ny> crazy.kp
<dz0ny> loh maš še registrsko :D
<yang> en je mel GO WILD registrsko en tip z alfo
<yang> ga je blo dost videt v LJ
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-21
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Simple Weather Indicator for Ubuntu Now Has Its Own PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZYcUsv965wI/simple-weather-indicator-ppa-app-icon
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo pretežno oblačno s posameznimi plohami. Ponekod v notranjosti Slovenije bo nastala nizka oblačnost. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 7 do 12, ob morju in na Goriškem okoli 14 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Pihal bo šibak vzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 16 do 20, na Primorskem do 23 stopinj C.
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 16.km SV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @21/09/2016 04:04:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.56+N,+15.75+E
<idioterna> svoh
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jou
<zdobbie_> lol http://abcnews.go.com/International/story?id=2921407&page=1
<Pepelka> Whoops! Swiss Accidentally Invade Liechtenstein - ABC News
<Pepelka> »Talk about a surprise invasion.Switzerland's army marched into neighboring Liechtenstein this week. But easy-going Liechtenstein seemed to take it in stride."It has happened before," Liechtenstein government spokeswoman Gerlinde Manz-Christ told ABC News. "Nobody really realized it."Early...«
<zdobbie_> iz 2007
<zdobbie_> but hey
<msev-> lol Å¡vicarji
<msev-> a so bli zadeti od čokolade
<speed-> se dobro da niso startali vojne!
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> a je kdo sploh datum pogledal? :D
<matjaz> tole je waaaaaaaaaaaay old
<matjaz> 9 let :D
<matjaz> aja sej je Å¡e mr. zdobs sam napisal
<matjaz> ffs
<matjaz> rabim kavo
<speed-> ja 2007
<zdobbie_> 5 let pred apokalipso
<slax0r> mi gremo pa v london \o/
<zdobbie_> se plavat naucit?
<slax0r> to ze znamo
<slax0r> :P
<zdobbie_> no povej
<zdobbie_> kaj boste delal v Londonu?
<matjaz> Londoniral, duh
<speed-> na pivo za 10 eur
<speed-> pa domov
<speed-> :p
<speed-> NEK SE VIDI RAZKOS
<slax0r> tako je
<slax0r> na en razgovor grem mal v london
<slax0r> pa na pivo
<zdobbie_> have you been a naughty boy?
<msev-> kašni playerji so kle
<msev-> kr v london na razgovor
<slax0r> zdobbie_: aye
<yang> V London pub na pivo ?
<yang> http://www.oldlondonpub.si/sl/
<Pepelka> Old London Pub
<CrazyLemon> https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1146
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43911#Comment_43911
<CrazyLemon> https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/allo-by-google/allo-by-google-1-0-006_rc18-release/
<Pepelka> Google Allo 1.0.006_RC18 APK Download by Google Inc. - APKMirror
<zdobbie_> Assisting with the maintenance of some of the core components of Ubuntu Desktop, such as
<zdobbie_> The X.Org display server and drivers.
<zdobbie_> Mir is the future though (?)
<CrazyLemon> sure..but someone needs to support those 16.04 users
<CrazyLemon> for 5 years :)
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/53ri0m/warning_microsoft_signature_pc_program_now/
<Pepelka> Warning: Microsoft Signature PC program now requires that you can't run Linux. Lenovo's recent Ultrabooks among affected systems. : linux
<slax0r> yang: the real london, guvna!
<Pepelka> »I got a reply from Lenovo on my Best Buy review about why the BIOS on my Yoga 900 ISK2 UltraBook has been set to stop people from using...«
<Matthai> "Introducing Google Allo, a smart messaging app that helps you say more and do more. Express yourself better with stickers, doodles, and HUGE emojis & text."
<Matthai> "do more" pa "huge emojis" - ne gre skupaj :-)
<Matthai> dz0ny, jao, jaz imam Lenovo Yoga Pro
<zdobersek> yoga here
<zdobersek> Debian on it
<zdobersek> it's k
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj je že ta Allo? a to dela tut na <7.0?
<msev-> aha messaging ap
<msev-> p
<zdobersek> Allo Allo
<zdobersek> dis is ze nightfox speaking
<msev-> ohohohoh u frenchman :D
<zdobersek> u stoopid chemist
<Matthai> hej, zdaj sem se spomnil.. kdaj je bil Genisys izdan? Enkrat v 2017... a bo imel Ubuntu kakšen poseben Skynet release? :-P
<CrazyLemon> bo..it will be called 17.04 and 17.10 :p
<dz0ny> kr dobr dela tale allo
<dz0ny> sam muske ne zna prepoznat
<CrazyLemon> dokler si povezan..dela ja :D
<zdobersek> habemus nougat1
<zdobersek> !
<CrazyLemon> si en nougat ja
<msev-> zj eno mlado zdravnico pecam wish me luck :D
<msev-> lih začela je delat :D
<idioterna> to pa ni mlada
<idioterna> ce je zacela delat je vsaj 65 stara al kko ze
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> mogoce pa je komaj zacela specializacijo!
<idioterna> aha ok to je pol 35 :)
<zdobersek> ageist ^
<idioterna> on je reku "mlado", nism js kriv ce je tok usekan na skalarje
<msev-> ja 28 je stara tok k js no
<msev-> wtf
<msev-> upam da mi rata :)
<msev-> sploh nevem a ma tipa a ne
<msev-> kko se to vpraša najbl elegantno
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/ejfLFgM.jpg
<zdobersek> "Is m'lady single?" *** tips his fedora ***
<idioterna> msev-: zakaj upas da ti rata?
<idioterna> sej je sploh ne poznas!
<msev-> poznam
<msev-> sošolka iz srednje šole
<idioterna> ja sam zdej se 10 let nista kej dost vidla?
<idioterna> namest da jo pecas jo rajs spoznej najprej
<dz0ny> man courting
<dz0ny> an dost napisan not
<idioterna> pejta skp v afriko pomagat otrokom tam za eno leto
<idioterna> jo bos ful bolj spoznal
<speed-> lol
<speed-> to bo najbolj pametno ja :)
<dz0ny> tarzan and jane
<idioterna> speed-: ja zdravniki to se kar pogosto pocnejo
<speed-> ja naj uzivajo
<idioterna> mislm da gre bl za kombinacijo prostovoljstva, pomoci in izobrazevanja
<speed-> jaz nebi sel v afriko na dopust kaj sele kaj drugega :)
<idioterna> aja ne sej oni ne grejo v velemesta
<idioterna> tam je res bedn, isto k evropa prakticno
<idioterna> grejo v ksne te odrocne vasice k je vojna pa bolezni
<speed-> ja vem to mi jej asno
<speed-> vsakemu svoje!
<zdobersek> pa msevu punco!
<CrazyLemon> zdravnico!
<zdobersek> da bo zdrav!
<CrazyLemon> pa manj tečen!
<zdobersek> on ji bo na sihtu mumila varil!
<idioterna> msev-: ce isces dolgorocno partnerko cist resno mislim
<idioterna> da so dolga potovanja super za spoznat cloveka
<zdobbie_> ne sam na Peco pa nazaj dam
<zdobersek> al pa biloktero jezero v Avstriji
<CrazyLemon> also..če ti ne bo všeč..you are stuck with her for the rest of the journey
<idioterna> are you?
<CrazyLemon> you are
<CrazyLemon> ali je tvoj načrt dolgo potovanje pa pol ko jo spoznaš in vidiš da je awful preprosto odideš? :D
<dz0ny> leave it to the lions
<zdobersek> *it*
<CrazyLemon> of course..when she is awful she becomes it
<CrazyLemon> its in the bible
<zdobersek> that's why we don't live by the bible
<CrazyLemon> we don't?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/briankrebs/status/778398865619836928
<Pepelka> briankrebs auf Twitter: "Holy moly. Prolexic reports my site was just hit with the largest DDOS the internet has ever seen. 665 Gbps. Site's still up. #FAIL"
<CrazyLemon> thats a huge botnet right there
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/778533332439146496
<Pepelka> Matthew Green auf Twitter: "What people want: tech companies not storing their chat logs. What tech companies give them -- pointless bots. https://t.co/2ypCmFpRV0"
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nc ni nacrt
<zdobersek> jabuk: ur just a little pointless tho
<idioterna> storing logs, pretending like nothing is the matter.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: You Can’t Install Linux on a Microsoft Signature Edition Laptop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n-8RrnoRv7E/cant-install-linux-microsoft-signature-edition-laptop
<CrazyLemon> but MS <3 Linux
<slax0r> but muh proprietary raid controller that linux does not understand
<slax0r> wo better
<slax0r> so*
<slax0r> much proprietary
<slax0r> many love
<slax0r> wow
<zdobersek> wow indeed
<zdobersek> ur butchering it
<zdobbie_> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-african-american-communities_us_57e1b099e4b0e28b2b50d74c
<Pepelka> Donald Trump, Forgetting Slavery And Jim Crow, Claims Black Americans Have Never Been Worse Off | Huffington Post
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCjhCwOpnM0
<Pepelka> Sicker - YouTube
<Pepelka> »i do not own the music, don't hate«
<zdobbie_> nsfw-ish
<zdobbie_> ubistvu v obeh delih nsfw
<CrazyLemon> boobies \o/
<idioterna> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/53ri0m/warning_microsoft_signature_pc_program_now/
<Pepelka> Warning: Microsoft Signature PC program now requires that you can't run Linux. Lenovo's recent Ultrabooks among affected systems. : linux
<Pepelka> »I got a reply from Lenovo on my Best Buy review about why the BIOS on my Yoga 900 ISK2 UltraBook has been set to stop people from using...«
<zdobbie_> old af
<matjaz> ... pravi tip, ki je danes objavil 7 let staro novico
<zdobersek> with the appropriate disclaimer
<CrazyLemon> disclaimer was 12s after the link was posted
<CrazyLemon> so..not really a disclaimer more like "oh sh1t this is old af i should say smth not to look lame"
<msev-> haha dobr ste se spisal :D
<msev-> hahah
<zdobersek> hah
<msev-> ja planiramo jo km v hribe povabt če ji bo to sedl :D
<msev-> da bo moja "Å¡pelca" iz planin
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> planirate?
<msev-> typo
<idioterna> a mas hiring committee?
<idioterna> aja
<msev-> -o
<idioterna> sm mislu da to
<idioterna> zberes razsirjeno druzino
<msev-> nebo gangbanga
<idioterna> pa na tablo prleps clanke pa to
<idioterna> aja ne nism tko mislu
<idioterna> tolk pa tolk je stara
<idioterna> se kr ambiciozna
<idioterna> pol pa fotr rece "kolk pa njeni starsi kej zasluzjo?"
<idioterna> pa reces "je ze ekonomsko neodvisna, tko da to mislm da ni pomemben dejavnik tle"
<CrazyLemon> neke vrste panel ?
<idioterna> ja hiring committee ane
<idioterna> pa mama vprasa "kere sole je pa obiskovala?"
<zdobersek> komisija za zaposlovanje
<zdobersek> oz. komisija za partnerstva
<idioterna> pa sestrca vprasa ce ma kej obcutka za estetiko, pa baka ce zna kej kuhat
<idioterna> in tako dalje
<CrazyLemon> pozabu si na lokalnega župnika k vpraša katere vere pa je!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXEkoXgb4bI
<Pepelka> Say hello to #GoogleAllo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Introducing Google Allo, a smart messaging app that helps you say more and do more. Express yourself better with stickers, doodles, and HUGE emojis & text. A...«
<zdobbie_> 'ello
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.22 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fjT8H-pwtg0/gnome-3-22-released-new-features
<zdobbie_> zdobersek: ping
<zdobbie_> k
<msev-> lol
<msev-> fora pr tej je da mi ni tok vseeno zanjo kukr za to k sm zj nazadnje šu z njo ven...k mi je bla že v srednji šoli kul in bom pol to si štel kot osebni poraz če ne bom zapecal :D
<msev-> kok je razmerje pecanja 1 na 10 da rata al kaj? :D
<zdobersek> .gif wolf of wall street what the fuck are you talking about
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> aces http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/skorajsnja-financna-ministrica-vranicar-ermanova-clanica-kulta-426188
<Pepelka> Skorajšnja finančna ministrica Vraničar Ermanova članica kulta - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kandidatka za finančno ministrico Mateja Vraničar Erman, ki jo danes potrjuje državni zbor, je del društva Zdrava atmosfera. Društvo med drugim daje priporočila ministrstvom ter vladi, njegovega duševnega voditelja pa Vraničar Ermanova naslavlja z beli mag. "Vraničar Ermanova je ta prava ženska," o kandidatki za ministrico pravi vodja društva Ani Berginc.«
<CrazyLemon> .roll rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata, ne rata
<jabuk>  ne rata
<CrazyLemon> msev-^
<zdobersek> shame
<lynxlynxlynx> društvo ima spletno stran
<lynxlynxlynx> en malo res deluje kultno
<CrazyLemon> katero društvo?
<zdobersek> zdravaatmosfera.si
<msev-> CrazyLemon, :(
<msev-> .roll rata
<jabuk> rata
<msev-> yes :D
<msev-> aja ne
<msev-> lol
<msev-> .roll rata, ne rata
<jabuk> rata
<msev-> yes
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja..to so možnosti pri zdravnici..ali ti rata ali pa ne :>
<CrazyLemon> ni tretje možnost :D
<msev-> roll prav da mi bo, ti si ga biasov k si tok ne ratov napisal :D
<zdobersek> sj bo
<zdobersek> sj no
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti si napisal koliko je razmerje pecanja 1 na 10 da rata..js sm ti napisal
<CrazyLemon> in si dobu da ne rata
<CrazyLemon> zdj ti se lahk tolažiš pa ne vem kaj..ampak statistics don't lie
<idioterna> msev-: a nis reku da si 28 str
<msev-> ja in kaj to pomen da bi mogu met že resno punco
<msev-> je Å¡la :D
<idioterna> ja pr teh letih bi loh ze kej druzga k sam fasade gledu
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi no..če je pa zdravnica!
<idioterna> moja sestricna je tut zdravnica
<CrazyLemon> kul.. msev- če s to ne rata..boš pa poskusil srečo pri juretovi sestrični
<idioterna> tri otroke ma pa moz je gasilc
<idioterna> tko da previdno.
<CrazyLemon> a je 28 stara?
<idioterna> skor
<idioterna> sam ena cifra razlike.
<msev-> sj ni sam zdravnica
<msev-> je tut pisateljica
<idioterna> urlpls
<msev-> pa tko fajn taka mirna ženska lih zame
<msev-> no-way
<idioterna> do literarnih del
<CrazyLemon> ali pa od ordinacije
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno
<idioterna> also kko ves da je mirna
<msev-> ja če sm se družu z njo mal v srednji šoli
<msev-> drgač je bla pa bl tko zase
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> nc nam govoru rajs
<msev-> dobr ni bla zase
<CrazyLemon> bl tko zase => weirdo :/
<msev-> pač bl se je s puncam družila
<idioterna> hey
<idioterna> who you callin weirdo
<CrazyLemon> you know who
<idioterna> ja mene ocitno
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> mi smo meli tudi v srednji Å¡oli eno tako
<idioterna> a tako k sm js
<CrazyLemon> ne ravno
<CrazyLemon> ta je bla taka..dark varianta
<idioterna> sej js nism ravn
<idioterna> aja emo?
<CrazyLemon> črni lasje..črn makeup
<idioterna> makeup je ze slab znak
<msev-> ni bla darkerka no
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bila ravno družabna..vsaj se ni družila z ostalo 'rajo' v razredu
<CrazyLemon> je bila pa inteligentna
<msev-> sam tko nerd pa mela je pač en krog 6 prijateljic k se niso tok s fanti družle no :D
<CrazyLemon> po srednji šoli pa je postala party animal or smth...tkoj umetne joške pa žurat je začela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> kako pa ves da so umetne?
<CrazyLemon> sama je povedala/napisala
<CrazyLemon> pa razlika je bila..očitna :)
<idioterna> mogoce ji je blo pa sam nerodn povedat da je sele takrat prsla v puberteto
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> pa če se prav spomnim je bila ena od tistih go go plesalk al kaj so že
<idioterna> plesalk ki programirajo v go
<CrazyLemon> go programmer by day...go dancer by night
<CrazyLemon> go go*
<idioterna> i can make go dance, but it looks more like a military march
<idioterna> bl laibach kokr disco
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQTINnnJoKY
<Pepelka> Laibach - WAT (Live) - YouTube
<idioterna> tkole nekak.
<Pepelka> »Live in Paris, France - LA Locomotive December 13th, 2004. From the "Divided States Of America" DVD.«
<yang> ;sn
<yang> sami strokovnjaki za zenske, sploh jure k je svojo pecal celo leto predno se je vdala
<idioterna> jsm poleg matthaija edini na tem kanalu k se je reci lotil pravilno
<yang> za razliko od tebe jaz nikoli nisem s prijateljicami hodil
<idioterna> kaj pa, so te na invalidskem vozicku okol vozile?
<yang> zenska te hitro popredalcka al si loverboy al si samo prijatelj
<idioterna> aha, vidm da se ful dobr spoznas
<idioterna> bom vprasu par zensk glede tega
<yang> za znanstvenice se pa itak nikoli nisem sploh zanimal
<idioterna> yang: punce sprasujejo v kerem kontekstu to mislis
<idioterna> pri spoznavanju novih ljudi?
<idioterna> 17:17< todd> mislm. če prideš v neko novo družbo
<idioterna> 17:17< todd> pol ne greš lih
<idioterna> 17:17< todd> aha ok frend, frend, lover, frend, could be lover, frend, frend
<yang> razen tista sosolka mi je bla vsec za katero sem mislil da bo sla umetnost studirat, pol je pa patologijo specializirala
<CrazyLemon> pa te je čist razočarala
<idioterna> yang: tvoje teorije so na skrajno trhlih temeljih
<yang> crazylemon ni me ker nisem imel stika z njo, sele cez leta ko sem jo srecal je povedala
<idioterna> yang: mozno sicer da so na ircu drugacne zenske, ampak obe k sta mele cas odgovort sta rekle da ne gre to tko
<yang> irc zenske...
<yang> a si ziher da sta zenski
<idioterna> a pol si ti irc moski
<idioterna> sm, obe poznam osebno
<yang> ;)
<yang> a je se kaj bolj groznega kot partnerka z irca
<idioterna> a ti zacnem nastevat?
<yang> prihrani zase
<idioterna> zazgan vanilijev puding, fake vibram podplat na gojzarju, postar s praznim kulijem
<yang> jaz imam raje frizerke
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sm mislu da te zanima
<yang> mali heca mora biti
<yang> malo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Polychromatic Works With New Razer Linux Drivers, Even More Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iLWYLqaSz9I/polychromatic-new-linux-razer-drivers
<idioterna> ja, kaj zdej
<idioterna> nismo prsli do konca
<idioterna> ugotovil smo sam to da se ti vozis s prjatlcami, pes pa noces
<msev-> guesta ma maca
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Scopes Design Questionnaire  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ixA72DJalr0/canonical-scopes-design-questionnaire
<idioterna> msev-: kaj to pomen?
<msev-> a nis vidu Quit: My Mac has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> Guest ma maca.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rumour Has It That Microsoft Is Building Yet Another Skype Client…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/e5u0Y9WELUw/microsoft-building-another-skype-client-coming-linux
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME 3.22 Official Release Video Uploaded to YouTube  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DU8hFzmOsgg/gnome-3-22-official-release-video-uploaded-youtube
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> kašn code name
<msev-> Karlsruhe
<msev-> hahahaha
<msev-> pismo je že mrzlo razal
<msev-> ratal*
<idioterna> msev-: kaj je pa narobe s karlsruhe
<msev-> nemorm razložit sam ful hecn mi je
<msev-> ne zdi se mi cathy phrase da bi opisal release
<msev-> catchy*
<CrazyLemon> sj point codenamea ni da opišeš release.. like lets say yakkety yak
<msev-> ja bolš je yakkety yak
<msev-> bl catchy
<dz0ny> bloody day
<dz0ny> recmo
<dz0ny> dost bl catchy name
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/ISuTCuL.gifv
<CrazyLemon> what
<idioterna> GG WP
<CrazyLemon> EZ
<msev-> dz0ny, true
<msev-> a bit gruesome but true
<zdobbie> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/08/07/top-nazi-leader-trump-will-be-a-real-opportunity-for-white-nationalists/?utm_term=.c228d10c1163
<Pepelka> Top Nazi leader: Trump will be a ‘real opportunity’ for white nationalists - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Rocky Suhayda, chairman of the American Nazi Party, voiced his support for Trump on his radio program.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Is Microsoft Is Building Yet Another Skype Client?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/e5u0Y9WELUw/microsoft-building-another-skype-client-coming-linux
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> "To improve system performance, Lenovo is leading an industry trend of adopting Raid [redundant array of independent disks] on the SSDs [solid state drives] in certain product configurations," it said.
<dz0ny> "Lenovo does not intentionally block customers using other operating systems on its devices and is fully committed to providing Linux certifications and installation guidance on a wide range of products."
<dz0ny> turns out you need switch nvm mode in bios from raid to ahci
<CrazyLemon> but you cant
<CrazyLemon> coz bios is locked
<CrazyLemon> well that feature is locked
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRTwf5GUbbU
<Pepelka> Donald Trump's OTHER Candy-Related Ads - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After comparing Syrian refugees to Skittles, the Trump campaign is doubling down on its sweet offensive. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is ...«
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3086-1: Irssi vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3086-1/
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo precej jasno, le ponekod na severozahodu bo nekaj oblačnosti. Po nekaterih nižinah bo nastala megla. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 3 do 8, ob morju in na Goriškem okoli 13 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo povečini sončno. Burja na Primorskem bo čez dan postopno ponehala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 18 do 20, na Primorskem do 23 stopinj C.
<yang> msev-: query
<CrazyLemon> https://irssi.org/2016/09/21/irssi-0.8.20-released/
<Pepelka> Irssi 0.8.20 Released
<Pepelka> »The Client of the Future«
<yang> huh
<yang> now irrsi po nevem kolk letih
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3085-1: GDK-PixBuf vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3085-1/
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-22
<zdobbie> ~~~ hoi ~~~
<speed-> hoi
<slax0r> morning
<speed-> kako
<speed-> slax0r cujen ka se selis gor?
<speed-> kelko ti te davlejo 10k ? :p
<slax0r> mogoce :P
<speed-> :)
<speed-> samo pazi stari gori, ka tan je vse v lejvo premeknjeno
<speed-> prej ka majo tudi miske na levi strani po defaulti
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehehe, sploh nega nevole :D
<slax0r> saj se ni ziher da grem :)
<slax0r> razgovor mam prvo
<speed-> jah pa to je ponavadi dovolj
<slax0r> ponavadi :)
<slax0r> nebi rad svojih sanj na "ponavadi" ali pa na "mogoce" naslanjo :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> samo telko gledaj ka pred kak odides placas nekse pive :D
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> pridem nazaj po prvi placi
<slax0r> prva placa se zapije ne? ;)
<speed-> uh
<slax0r> jutro napsy
<speed-> jes san nej v taki kondiciji vec
<speed-> moren priznati
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> jaz tudi ne :)
<napsy> mrzlo
<slax0r> frisno
<slax0r> mrzlo je blo v rusiji leta '44, ko smo po jarkih gazili premrzjeni...
<speed-> pa ni bilo kruha za jesti samo vrtanik ha
<speed-> pa breg v obe smeri :)
<slax0r> ja, to so bli jebeni casi
<zdobbie> ja ja
<zdobbie> zdej je dost bolj lüsno
<napsy> treba zacet rokavice uporablat
<napsy> me je mal presenetlo dans
<speed-> ma danes pa vceraj je bilo ok ceglih je bilo mrzlo
<speed-> predvceraj je bila pizdarija ko je fudalo se ko zmesano
<speed-> sem mislo da zmrznem pri 13 stopinjah :)
<zdobersek> fudalo? pihalo?
<speed-> em ja
<speed-> kaj zdaj bos rekel da slovenija ne uporabla te besede?
<speed-> fucking shit :D
<zdobersek> ne, Slovenija ne
<speed-> saj zadnjic smo se glih nekaj menili te pa kao za eno bosanko da nas razume
<speed-> pa sem pravo ja glih toliko kot ti (enemu stajercu)
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> crknu kavomat
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<matjaz> rip and rip me
<CrazyLemon> how in the world will you survive this day
<matjaz> I have no idea
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43912#Comment_43912
<dz0ny> .yt superior silver maple
<jabuk> Silver Maple Leaf 1 ounce coin - Royal Canadian Mint https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvR3d8PPiPk
<dz0ny> https://open.spotify.com/track/1OO83YJHRvcQ8MVl7lAF3b
<Pepelka> Superior, a song by Silver Maple on Spotify
<Pepelka> »Superior, a song by Silver Maple on Spotify«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Posodobilnik programov ne deluje: Prejem podrobnosti o skladišču je spodletel.  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43913#Comment_43913
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cs76USFVIAANB0J.jpg:large
<matjaz> vau
<speed-> ONETWOTHREEONE ?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: herp derp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6532/napake-po-nadgradnji-sistema-v14-04-na-16-04
<yang> dz0ny: ja okol 15-20 eur stane
<yang> dz0ny: aha, ti si za pesem gledal
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: An Easy Way To Set the Bing Image of the Day As Your Linux Wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8Xlwzj92L_Q/a-bing-wallpaper-linux-app-for-dummies
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stella: Težava z delovanjem Ubuntu 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6533/tezava-z-delovanjem-ubuntu-16-04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43914#Comment_43914
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Težava z delovanjem Ubuntu 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43915#Comment_43915
<CrazyLemon> Zjutraj smo na Kredarici izmerili -2.7, na Babnem polju -0.4
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a že kurite?
<msev-> ej, zakaj v htop piše da je 1 core na orangeu čez 100% kko je loh čez 100%
<msev-> zj k laufa ravn mplayer
<CrazyLemon> its a super core
<dz0ny> msev-: you are cute with your "problems"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne se
<msev-> ne sj to me sam tko zanima
<msev-> mi je vseen
<msev-> dz0ny, aveš ka pa je problem...z mplayerjem predvajam en linux action show podcast...in pol tko po parih minutah začne "slow-mo" govorit
<zdobersek> (12:45:23 PM) msev-: mi je vseen
<zdobersek> Speli neb blo
<msev-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23215321/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> what!?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why is your clock all..on time
<msev-> nakonc sm ustavu proces z htopom
<msev-> zato je un error nakonc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: new me
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats a major change dude..
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> 9 hours
<msev-> zdobersek, a me ma dz0ny na ignore :D
<dz0ny> ma
<dz0ny> kadar me direktno msg
<zdobersek> msev-: najprej ga moras za predracun prosit
<zdobersek> potem odblokira
<CrazyLemon> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al si nej naložim vlc pa ga samo iz commandlinea uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> wmp pa je težava rešena
<msev-> windows media player?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: MATE Desktop 1.6 Released With Improved GTK3 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Ans1mAQm0WM/mate-desktop-1-6-released
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-September/000077.html
<Pepelka> [openssl-announce] OpenSSL version 1.0.1u published
<msev-> tole mam problem http://imageshack.com/i/pmjDVeizp
<Pepelka> ImageShack - Slika 1.png
<Pepelka> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<CrazyLemon> you've been hacked
<CrazyLemon> looks like anonymous to me
<Krutec> kitajci
<Krutec> men so dons alarm shekal sm skor zaspal
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<msev-> trololol
<msev-> sam sebe sm shackov
<CrazyLemon> you sayin' you're one of the anonymous?
<msev-> can't say that,...u know anonymous and stuff...
<msev-> zgleda niso pravi kodeki al pa neki, tko al tko pa rabm sam zvok
<msev-> bo treba uno skripto spremenit da bo več argumentov lahko vzela
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] stella: RE: Težava z delovanjem Ubuntu 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43916#Comment_43916
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43917#Comment_43917
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Težava z delovanjem Ubuntu 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43918#Comment_43918
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid clouds
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43919#Comment_43919
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43920#Comment_43920
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43921#Comment_43921
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43922#Comment_43922
<yang> RADIO SLO 1 - 1700 - 1800h debata o legalizaciji medicinske konoplje
<msev-> ja za rakave in druge terminalne bolnike, kjer je prisotna slabost je čist kul
<msev-> ker delujejo kanabinoidi antiemetično
<zdobbie> vlke besede
<zdobbie> a nas pecas?
<yang> mislim, da je to dost dobra alternativa, legalizacija SAMO za bolnike na recept in ne za samozdravljenje in splosno legalizacijo in splosno rabo, zdravniki kle dobro to argumentirajo
<yang> msev-: sej ni samo za rakave bolnike, ampak ja, najbolj recimo za njih, oz. za blazenje bolecin in stranskih ucinkov
<msev-> lol zdobbie
<yang> heh ena zdravnica pravi da je zasledila na forumih, da ce bi mamice kadile THC in s tem dojile svoje otroke, torej s prisotnostjo THC v mleku bi otroci bili bolj odporni in jih ne bi blo treba cepiti  hahahaa
<msev-> ne to pa ne drži
<msev-> nemorš met tisoč učinkov
<msev-> ni za vse dobr
<yang> mislik Krek je dobro razlozil, da je ob jemanju pravega odmerka potrebno drugacno uzivanje in doziranje, kot ce bi sam "enga skadil"
<yang> te doze bodo potem imeli tocno dolocen procent te sestavine
<msev-> ja valda se bom analiziral letine pa zadeva bo standardarizirana
<yang> pa da je problem sedaj, ker si ljudje to kupujejo na crnem trgu in so seveda primesi vedno zdraven, ki istocasno tudi skodijo
<yang> problem, ki so ga izpostavli je pa da bi lahko na "privat" klinikah to vsakemu ki bi se tam pojavil in placal predpisovali, torej zloraba zakona
<yang> zlora ba recimo v rekreativne namene uzivanja
<msev-> ah neverjamem da so zdravniki pa res tok pokvarjeni
<yang> ne verjames ?
<msev-> ker če ne bi blo zj že ful odvisnikov od opioidnih zdravil na ta račun
<yang> da delajo v javnih zavodih, popoldan pa na svojih privatnih klinikah ?
<yang> dob er zdravnik specialist lahko v stirih urah pregleda kakih 50 pacientov in vsak pregled stane recimo 100-200 eur odvisno za kaj se gre, zdaj pa izracunaj koliko je to denarja
<msev-> 12 pacientov na uro to je 5 minut na vsakega
<yang> ja
<yang> zadosti je
<yang> da postavi diagnozo
<msev-> dunno men se je zdel da sm vedno 15min not :D
<yang> dobro ima se morda 2 pomagaca
<lynxlynxlynx> se res sliši kot kriminalka
<yang> pa dobro ajde 10-15. min
<yang> se pravi 4-6 na uro
<matjaz> to je trikrat manj denarja poj
<yang> jaz sem bil enkrat pri takem dohtarju in sem to videl
<yang> kako se dela
<matjaz> pa povprečje je sigurno več kot 15min na osebo
<yang> racunaj 200 eur na 15 min
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tudi če bi bilo 5, problem je kvečjemu konflikt interesov
<upd_> bullshit sej tablet tud ne dajejo na lepe oči
<yang> pa pomnozi to z enim popoldnevom
<yang> to je lahko med 800-1000 na uro
<yang> s tem da ima on v javni ustanovi recimo 4000 place
<yang> v celem mesecu
<lynxlynxlynx> če dela po 4 ure, ziher ne
<msev-> ja lej yang sam je zahtevno rezat človeka al pa kj tazga delat kot delajo dohtarji
<msev-> it s cevjo v njegovo črevo itd
<yang> sej ti lepo recejo v javnem zavodu "gospod na tole je cakalna doba 6 mesecev, AJA mudi se vam, ni problema pejte tjale privat boste se danes na vrsti"
<yang> sej ne recem da ni zahtevno
<lynxlynxlynx> triaža pač
<yang> ampak ne rabijo te rezat da placas 200 eur za 15 min.
<lynxlynxlynx> pa pohabljen sistem
<yang> lahko te samo malo pogleda
<yang> pa tok racuna
<yang> zobozdravniki si lahko predstavljas koliko stanejo
<yang> odvisno h kateremu gres, eni so zelo dragi
<msev-> ja vem še več za manj zahtevno deo
<matjaz> ja, a pa si pri zobozdravniku fertik v 15 minutah?
<msev-> delo
<yang> matjaz: ne, ampak tam je vec kot 200 eur
<matjaz> še nikoli nisem dal več kot 120 eur
<yang> matjaz: ocitno imas poceni zobozdravnika
<msev-> to je zato k si lepo zobe umivaš sj ne se hecam
<msev-> js tut nism Å¡e tok dal
<msev-> tko po 100 eur max dam
<matjaz> a hočeš rečt da si jih ne ffs? :D
<msev-> ne ne ffs, verjamem da si jih :D
<yang> mi pravi zadnjic sodelavka da hodi k enemu ki vrta na laser, da cisto nic krvi ni in da nic ne boli, stane pa 500 eur
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> k men namreč injekcija ponavad ne prime lol
<matjaz> hahaha, ne moreš takega zdravika ki je dal milijon za napravo primerjat z vsemi
<yang> kaj si zenska da inekcijo rabis haha
<msev-> nevem a mam ful amidaz tm k razgrajujejo a mam drugačno anatomijo
<msev-> lah da sm vesolc
<yang> men nis ose nikol dali inekcije
<msev-> a si taprav dec pol
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja zgleda
<upd_> msev-, reč da ti da 2x
<msev-> enkrat mi je 4 dala pa ni blo nc haha
<upd_> pa prej se morš najest
<msev-> sm mel čist omrtvičeno faco :D
<yang> ma ja hvala lepa, mene boli 5 min. ko vrta pol pa nic  vec
<yang> probi drugic brez
<upd_> pol je pa mutav zobozdravnik če ne zna prov dat
<msev-> yang nima nč živcev
<msev-> yang ti si čist neoživčen :D
<idioterna> mene nc ne boli k je moj zobar mal usekan na high tech
<idioterna> pa vse dela z nekimi sumljivimi laserji ze 3 leta
<msev-> najs
<msev-> zihr jih z ebaya s kitajske kup tko k js
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> slis se k bi sporget probu przgat
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> k vrta
<yang> zadnjic pravi zobozdravnik "vidim da zadnjic nisva dala injekcije..." NI PROBLEMA KR BREZ DEJTE
<msev-> like a boss
<idioterna> ja ce mas vse gnilo je itak kul k nc ne cuts
<yang> idioterna: ja to je rekla tut sodelavka
<yang> da nic ne boli tm
<CrazyLemon> twas a very nice workout
<yang> in da ima ona strah pred vrtanjem zato hod k unmu
<msev-> evo js pa mopidyram zle
<idioterna> yang: a k zitkotu
<msev-> mal house tunesov
<idioterna> drag je :\
<idioterna> po en stran je to fajn k pol velik prsparas ce si redno zobe umivas
<yang> idioterna: nevem k enmu pac, nisem si zapomnil imena, nimam dnarja za drage privatnike, men zastonj nardijo
<msev-> ej a bi vsi date peteršilj v filane paprike? :D
<msev-> a še kšne druge začimbe razen soli pa popra?
<msev-> npr majaron, Å¡etraj, timijan?
<yang> mislim da je petersilj not, ampak lahk tut brez nardis, najboljse k sem jih jedu so ble une brez mesa
<msev-> haha
<yang> ne res
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37439890
<Pepelka> Sir Alan Duncan: Boris Johnson didn't want Brexit win - BBC News
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<idioterna> who knew
<Pepelka> »Boris Johnson campaigned to leave the EU to become the Conservative "heir apparent" - and did not expect to win, Sir Alan Duncan claimed the day before June's referendum.«
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<dz0ny> Nefilane paprike
<CrazyLemon> timijan pa nima kaj iskat v filanih paprikah
<CrazyLemon> tudi majaron ne
<msev-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> imho
<msev-> kaj pa pol sam peteršilj a kaj
<msev-> pa poper
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj
<msev-> sj sm vsi dajo peteršilj
<CrazyLemon> sj ne gre ni posebnega
<CrazyLemon> nič*
<yang> probi tole http://manjauz.si/veganske-polnjene-paprike/
<msev-> kaj pa golaž
<Pepelka> Veganske polnjene paprike - Manja Ujčič Zrimšek
<Pepelka> »Želite pripraviti polnjene paprike, ki ne vsebujejo mesa, jajc, niti riža? Nabite z zelenjavo, minerali in vlakninami, so odlična večerja.«
<CrazyLemon> ja no..pol dej sam peteršilj
<idioterna> golaz bi dal v paprike?
<idioterna> to bo ven padl.
<msev-> dobr zgleda tole yang
<yang> ej ne me zdej lacnega delat grrrr
<idioterna> zakaj pa riza neb daju not
<idioterna> riz je ful zdrav
<yang> moram v mesto pa nic pametnega nisem jedel
<yang> riz je ok
<yang> jaz sem jedel neke veganske z rizem
<msev-> ta punca pa zna delat reklamo
<yang> ampak pac ni blo mesa
<msev-> tko ma lepe slike pa to
<idioterna> smart food.
<msev-> ja nevem idioterna na paleo dieti ne smeš riža :D
<msev-> če hočš npr tko jest k praljudje :D
<yang> da si pol slank tut brez kolesarjenja
<yang> ce sam jes lahko hrano
<msev-> ampak ja v filano papriko bi js dal tut riž
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ej kaj pa golaž
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa golaž
<msev-> kere začimbe tm date notr, razn sladke+ostre paprike :D
<idioterna> msev-: na paleo dieti mors jest surovo meso
<yang> teorija je da so praljudje jedli vecinoma meso
<msev-> idioterna, sj so že mel ogn takt
<msev-> tko da ni nujn surovo :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kupiš fant pa daš fant pa je to to
<idioterna> ne nujn ne
<idioterna> ampak vecina je bla surovga
<msev-> bom pršu kot surov meso :D
<idioterna> natrt s soljo
<idioterna> ce so jo dobil
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ja sj to dam do zj
<msev-> mi je blo dobr
<idioterna> al pa nagravzn mal gnil
<idioterna> ce je niso
<msev-> sam se mi je neki spremenil okus
<CrazyLemon> msev- pol ni potrebno nič več
<msev-> in zj mi ni več
<msev-> če mi ni več dobr
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah neki si dodal..nič ne dodat
<msev-> preveč čutm govedino
<CrazyLemon> PA DVAKRAT PREBERI NAVODILA
<msev-> nism dodal
<msev-> čutm želez v govedini
<msev-> moram zakrit to :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- to pomeni da je meso čist preveč krvavo
<msev-> men so dons kri jemal
<CrazyLemon> no..zato čutiš železo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> pa je bla ena taka mlada luštna sam mi ni znala najdt žile
<dz0ny> Bogi
<msev-> me je ful špikala je bolel :D....pol je pa šla po eno bolj izkušeno una je pa v prvo najdla žilo
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> kasn narkic pa si ti
<msev-> enkrat so me 7krat Å¡piknl v eno roko
<idioterna> vzames ji tisto iglo pa si zapics v veno
<CrazyLemon> msev- majhno žilo maš :>
<idioterna> pa reces "evo, a bo"
<msev-> pol nakonc mi je hotla še iz prsta vzet k dojenčku
<msev-> sam nism pustu
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<idioterna> sej to ni ista kri
<idioterna> neki je venska neki pa kapilarna
<idioterna> ni za iste preiskave
<msev-> ja kaj bom mel prerezan prst če mi loh nardi tako mejhno luknco
<msev-> ja iz prsta je kapilarna
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> tko da niso tok dobri rezultati pol biokemičnih testov
<idioterna> pa sej to je res mikro luknca
<idioterna> ja drugacni so
<idioterna> sam vcasih rabs kapilarno
<yang> msev-: mene je pa zadnjic ena mlada medicinska sestra tko lepo picila v prno da se mi sploh ni nic poznal kasnej, pol sem se pa se v loncek polulal in ji ga izrocil
<msev-> a te je gledala vmes k si lulal?
<yang> ne vid se
<yang> k je locen prostor
<msev-> se hecam no :D
<yang> :)
<msev-> nč grem js mal naokol...dobr linuxirejte ljudje!
<CrazyLemon> a greš zdravnici a?!aa?!?!
<dz0ny> Ill be back
<yang> aja drugtacna kri je ?
<idioterna> a je bolan?
<idioterna> yang: ja, kapilarna je od druzga cloveka.
<yang> mislm
<yang> v prstu je druga kri kot v zili na komolcu =?
<yang> kemicno drugacna al kaj
<idioterna> kisik je not.
<yang> ker to se spomnim da kot otroka so me zdobli v prst
<idioterna> slabs je v prst
<idioterna> sam otroku je kr tezko v veno iglo porint
<idioterna> k noce pr mer sedet
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim
<yang> men je se zzdaj zoprno to
<yang> sam pac
<yang> nimas kaj, ena ti lepo vzame, druge ti pa bulo nardijo
<yang> kaksne pa sploh zile ne najdejo
<yang> enkrat pred leti mi je ena se pol potipala zilo pa pravi "v redu bo tole"
<yang> po tistem ko me je picila
<yang> neka stara medicinka
<yang> tist se mi je zdelo malo bedasto, kaj me rabi tipat
<yang> grem na koncert zdajle, lp
<idioterna> teb se ful reci zdi bedastih
<zdobbie> DOMO ARRIGATOR
<zdobbie> MR. ROBOT-O
<zdobbie> ARRIGATO*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3076-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3076-1/
<CrazyLemon> arrigator!
<idioterna> BEWALE
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3073-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3073-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.recode.net/2016/9/22/13012836/yahoo-is-expected-to-confirm-massive-data-breach-impacting-hundreds-of-millions-of-users
<Pepelka> Yahoo is expected to confirm a massive data breach, impacting hundreds of millions of users - Recode
<matjaz> ELLIOT YOU IDIOT! If you wanted control you should've used sudo.
<Pepelka> »A hacker named "Peace" is bringing chaos to the internet giant just as its sale to Verizon is pending.«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no spoilers pls
<CrazyLemon> ktnx
<matjaz> k
<zdobbie>  sudo shotdown
<zdobbie> WHAT THE FUCK
<idioterna> Å¡tekure!
<CrazyLemon> to je zato k nisi upgrejdal irrsija
<idioterna> komu si to reku
<zdobbie> do u have ur own Mr. Robot?
<zdobbie> hum https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/22/trump-ohio-campaign-chair-no-racism-before-obama?CMP=twt_gu
<Pepelka> Ohio Trump campaign chair Kathy Miller says there was 'no racism' before Obama | US news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Kathy Miller called the Black Lives Matter movement ‘a stupid waste of time’ and said low African American voter turnout could be due to ‘the way they’re raised’«
<zdobbie> OTOH https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/22/trump-campaign-chair-kathy-miller-resigns-ohio-racism-obama
<Pepelka> Trump campaign chair in Ohio resigns after ‘no racism’ before Obama remarks | US news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Kathy Miller, chair in a crucial Ohio county, resigned after the Guardian released video of her saying ‘it’s their own fault’ if black people haven’t succeeded«
<lynxlynxlynx> matjaz: a si Å¡pilal ja2? :)
<dz0ny> jaz?
<lynxlynxlynx> sequel
<lynxlynxlynx> zanič pisavo imaš, če ne vidiš ra2like
<dz0ny> ti si pink :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mr. pink :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> lynxlynxlynx, ja2? Mislim da ne, zakaj? :D
<zdobersek> why's this guy op tho
<zdobbie> srsly
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K30-yyQLuL4 ahooj
<Pepelka> Tic Tac Apple Mix CZ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Oficiální You Tube kanál produktu Tic Tac pro Českou a Slovenskou republiku«
<lynxlynxlynx> matjaz: elliot, you idiot
<CrazyLemon> mr.robot je gledal :)
<lynxlynxlynx> https://youtu.be/noSIaRzVN4o?t=53s
<Pepelka> Elliot, the Idiot - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> za okus
<Pepelka> »Elliot, the Idiot.«
<lynxlynxlynx> vsakič, ko prikaže tvojo nemezo, elliot pribije kakšno neumno in faše klofuto
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e na portretu se mu pozna
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/227940/?snr=1_620_4_1401_47
<Pepelka> Heroes & Generals on Steam
<Pepelka> »Heroes &amp; Generals is a free-to-play MMOFPS where Germany, United States and Soviet Union fight for victory in one grand online war. You fight and make friends as a team, and no matter if you play as Infantry, Tank crew, Fighter pilot, Paratrooper, Recon, or General you make a difference in the war.«
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<CrazyLemon> aja..windows only..meh
<zdobbie> GET OFF THIS CHANNEL YOU TRAITOR
<zdobbie> ... he typed forcefully on his Mac
<matjaz> a mamo kakega Gitlab mojstra tuki?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/obvezna-celada-za-mladoletne-kolesarje-in-mopediste-ter-obvezna-registracija-mopedov.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Obvezna čelada za mladoletne kolesarje in mopediste ter obvezna registracija mopedov
<Pepelka> »Nova pravila v cestnem prometu: za kolesarje so čelade obvezne štiri leta dlje, do 18. leta starosti. Enako za mopediste. Ob kršitvi bodo denarno kazen – 120 evrov – morali plačati starši. Obvezna sta tudi registracija in zavarovanje vseh mopedov in koles z motorji, tudi tistih s hitrostjo do 25 kilometrov na uro.«
<CrazyLemon> najboljša odločitev naše vlade!
<zdobbie> sej celada je obvezna
<zdobbie> za vse
<zdobbie> edino kaznivo ni
<zdobbie> matjaz: I git, just not with labradors
<CrazyLemon> ni obvezna za motorje do 25kmph
<CrazyLemon> "motorje"
<matjaz> zdobbie, everybody gits
<matjaz> sej sem že zgruntal odgovor
<matjaz> ne moreš poganjat CI samo ob merge requestih
<matjaz> kinda lame
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @22/09/2016 22:00:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.79+N,+15.45+E
<CrazyLemon> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2016/09/22/65346261_pogodba2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> če to ni najboljša pogodba kadarkoli podpisana
<CrazyLemon> torej agencija priporoči igralca ki je vreden 100.001€ in za njega dobijo 100.000€ nagrade :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43923#Comment_43923
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43924#Comment_43924
<upd> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je tako dobro ?
<CrazyLemon> upd marsikaj..nutella recimo
<upd> i mean url k ssi dal
<CrazyLemon> upd kaj pa ni tako dobro?
<CrazyLemon> vse je dobro
<CrazyLemon> ni slabih zadev
<CrazyLemon> če govoriš o pogodbi :)
<upd>  Obvezna čelada za mladoletne kolesarje in mopediste ter obvezna registracija mopedov
<upd> this
<CrazyLemon> aja..zakaj pa ni dobro? zdaj lahko delajo pi1darije na cesti pa če jih policaj vidi..je vse kar vidi 25 znak
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo vidu registrsko :)
<CrazyLemon> in..vsi 13 letni mulci ne bodo imeli
<CrazyLemon> motorja več
<CrazyLemon> ker ga morajo zavarovati in registrirati etc.
<upd> no ja bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> bomo!
<CrazyLemon> also..če ti zdaj en mulc prileti v avto si fcked
<upd> pomojem bi bilo bolj efektivno vzet motor iz ceste pa ga peljat na testiranje
<CrazyLemon> ker like i said..niso zavarovani :)
<upd> mislem blokado notr dat pa peljat na registracijo pa jo potem ven vzet ni noben problem
<CrazyLemon> res je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3087-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3087-1/
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd> gn
<dz0ny> .imdb Designated Survivor
<jabuk> Designated Survivor |N/A 60 min| Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> A low-level Cabinet member becomes President of the United States after a catastrophic attack kills everyone above him in the Presidential line of succession.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.2/10 (379 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5296406
<dz0ny> ^^ kr kul zadeva
<dz0ny> jack is back
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @22/09/2016 23:31:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.43+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-23
<zdobbie> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/09/22/palmer-luckey-the-facebook-billionaire-secretly-funding-trump-s-meme-machine.html?
<Pepelka> Palmer Luckey: The Facebook Near Billionaire Secretly Funding Trump’s Meme Machine - The Daily Beast
<Pepelka> »Palmer Luckey—founder of Oculus—is funding a Trump group that circulates dirty memes about Hillary Clinton.«
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp> ahoj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Težava z delovanjem Ubuntu 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43925#Comment_43925
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43926#Comment_43926
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Prižiganje luči z RaspberryPi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43927#Comment_43927
<dz0ny> Matthai: si pozabu da moraš pin nastavit kot izhod :D?
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/briankrebs/status/779047286043185152
<Pepelka> briankrebs auf Twitter: "It's looking likely that KrebsOnSecurity will be offline for a while. Akamai's kicking me off their network tonight."
<CrazyLemon> hah
<Matthai> dz0ny, ne
<Matthai> na Slo-Techu je tema
<Matthai> isti software na enem releju dela, na drugem ne
<Matthai> očitno je falsch rele
<dz0ny> OC pol?
<Matthai> verjetno ni 5V ampak ima malo višji prag
<Matthai> ok, je bi samo 0.40 ojra
<Matthai> tako da... :-)
<Matthai> kaj Krebsa pa Akamai ne zmore več hostat?
<dz0ny> ja  a nis rekel da ti je preklopil
<dz0ny> k si dal direkt na 5v?
<Matthai> dz0ny, je prekopil, ampak ko sem nastavil da je pin out
<Matthai> ko sem pa dal true/false pa ni
<CrazyLemon> sj ga ni nikoli hostal akamai..en drug ga hosta sam akamai ga 'ščiti' :)
<dz0ny> mogoce je oc type
<dz0ny> pomen da moras dat med izhod pa vcc upor
<dz0ny> ce je pa premajhna napestos uporabiš pa 3v3 vcc
<zdobbie> hoi
<CrazyLemon> ahoi sailor
<slax0r> morning
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Namestitev 16.04.1+NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6534/namestitev-16-04-1-nvidia
<zdobbie> .stran w3c.org
<jabuk> w3c.org je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> feck off
<CrazyLemon> vpn ftw
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev 16.04.1+NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43928#Comment_43928
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Namestitev 16.04.1+NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43929#Comment_43929
<CrazyLemon> On Fri, Sep 23, 2016 12:46 PM GMT+2, we noticed a successful sign in to your Yahoo account *** from an unrecognized device in Slovenia.
 * CrazyLemon is changing his yahoo password
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> Delete your account?
<CrazyLemon> can't
<CrazyLemon> tist račun je linkan na ubuntuslovenija
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> then do a facepalm
<speed-> yahoo waaaaaaaat
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Wunderline Is A Nifty Command Line App for Wunderlist  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nb2Wfu4eU2s/wunderline-nifty-command-line-app-wunderlist
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnsrDIUWhTg
<Pepelka> Introducing The New Apple AirBag - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CONAN Highlight: Apple has revolutionized carrying technology and is bringing the bag into the 21st century. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco...«
<zdobersek> bru
<zdobersek> get off yahoo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon baje so tista gesla k jih majo iz 2014
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vem ja
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kdaj sm naredu account ampak eni maili so bili iz 2015
<zdobersek> I'll go find ur password
<zdobersek> unhash it, make it not salted
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it
<zdobersek> I'll take it
<zdobersek> and log into ur twitters
<zdobersek> facebook maybe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek just olive oil, vinegar and pepper?
<zdobersek> just
<zdobbie> dat op though
<zdobbie> Make Strudels Great Again
<pitastrudl> \o/
<zdobbie> ... conditionally
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Izklop in Reboot ne delujeta  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43930#Comment_43930
<zdobbie> kva je mel Borut Veselko?
<zdobbie> Izklop al Odklop?
<Krutec> odklop
<yang> Odklop
<CrazyLemon> *klop
<slax0r> leseno?
<zdobbie> KOŠČENO
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Make Ubuntu Speak The Time On The Hour, Every Hour  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dUC7luzdjNE/linux-talking-clock-simple-script
<dz0ny> megleno
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCvTBBrzmZ0
<Pepelka> Miha Kralj | Andromeda 2.16 | Kino Šiška - YouTube
<Pepelka> »22-09-2016 Miha Kralj live @KINO ŠIŠKA Ljubljana http://www.kinosiska.si/glasba/miha-kralj-andromeda-2-16«
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/FR3wEMf.gifv
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Printanje preko VPN  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43931#Comment_43931
<msev-> evo bil na pjači z zdravnico :D
<zdobbie> ... zakaj pa ni v ambulanti?
<msev-> končala je že z izmeno
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPe96V8qUdQ
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Video: Ubuntu OTA-13’s New Features In Action  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q_Ix3oDznpY/ubuntu-tablet-m10-copy-paste-between-apps-video
<Pepelka> garaz skrot.mp4 - YouTube
<zdobersek> hum
<zdobersek> loh bi su na kolo
<msev-> uglavnm spet je edin ta bouncer server k sm js gor down
<zdobbie> #firstworldproblems
<msev-> pismo ta zdravnica mi je tok všče
<msev-> všeč*
<msev->  kr stiska me pr srcu :D
<msev-> mislm da mormo ubuntu-love channel nardit za love advice zame :D
<matjaz> msev-, https://media.giphy.com/media/d2Z5WjZXP4eq7Ghi/giphy.gif
<matjaz> sam da ni tkole
<msev-> hahahaha
<msev-> nope nope
<msev-> pomoje je ladyboyjev bl mal v sloveniji
<msev-> zj če bo ta preokupirala mojem misli boste manj vprašanj o kodi dobil :D
<msev-> tko da win-win situacija :D
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<msev-> hha
<msev-> jabuk je dal zelo appropriate gif :D
<msev-> haha
<zdobersek> what is this, high school?
<CrazyLemon> primary
<matjaz> gugugaga
<zdobersek> .pic pedobear
<zdobersek> a ni to vcasih delal
<CrazyLemon> včasih
<zdobersek> ahhh, to so bli casi
<zdobersek> we're getting old!
<zdobersek> some more than the others ...
<msev-> js mam drugo puberteto!
<msev-> čist se mi meša
<msev-> totalno
<msev->  evo ps3 eye dobu
<msev-> bom Å¡u zj na alsa kanal jo usposobt :D
<zdobersek> (03:55:51 PM) msevnoping-: bom Å¡u zj na alsa kanal jo usposobt :D
<zdobersek> classic
<msev-> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1415:2000 Nam Tai E&E Products Ltd. or OmniVision Technologies, Inc. Sony Playstation Eye
<msev-> :D
<msev-> detektira jo
<msev-> zj grem sam naprej
<msev-> dons nebom nobenmu od vas težiu
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> we'll see
<msev-> aha kul bnc dela spet zgleda
<msev-> al kaj
<msev-> actually no
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @23.09.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severovzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:33, Kulminacija: 10:55:24, Sončni zahod: 16:59:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 07min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3087-2: OpenSSL regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3087-2/
<napsy_> dans pa sm sam po dolgem casu
<napsy_> priporoca kdo kak film
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> a si tudi ti bil na počitnicah? :(
<napsy_> noup
<napsy_> i wish
<napsy_> zene ni pa mam cas kj pogledat :)
<zdobersek> jst sem nalozu Children of Men
<zdobersek> dost aktualen actually
<CrazyLemon> .imdb swiss army man
<jabuk> Swiss Army Man |01 Jul 2016 97 min| Adventure, Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> A hopeless man stranded on a deserted island befriends a dead body and together they go on a surreal journey to get home.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.9/10 (6,068 glasov) | Tomato: 6.5/10 127 reviews (users: 3.9/5 10753 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4034354
<CrazyLemon> thats how you do it tom hanks ^...not a freaking volleyball ball(?)
<zdobersek> holy fucking shit http://www.theonion.com/article/black-man-blissfully-unaware-his-name-going-be-has-53993
<Pepelka> Black Man Blissfully Unaware His Name Going To Be Hashtag By End Of Week - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »COLUMBUS, OH—Going about his daily routine without any knowledge of what would transpire in the near future, local black man Richard Phillips was said to be blissfully unaware Thursday that his name would be a social media hashtag by the end of the week.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je SAM zunej?
 * CrazyLemon ni sam zunaj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/23/exclusive-google-will-introduce-google-wifi-a-129-home-wi-fi-router-on-october-4th/
<Pepelka> Exclusive: Google will introduce Google Wifi, a $129 home Wi-Fi router, on October 4th
<Pepelka> »OnHub-schmonhub: two sources are now telling us that Google will introduce an own-brand Wi-Fi router called Google Wifi, and that the device will cost $129... by David Ruddock in Exclusives, Google, News, Rumors«
<CrazyLemon> why in the world..sej je že google onhubž
<CrazyLemon> onhub*
<dz0ny> .yt sail amin van
<jabuk> Armin van Buuren - Sail https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Setnx9fFu-A
<dz0ny> old
<dz0ny> hm
<zdobbie> twas good
<CrazyLemon> pizza?
<zdobbie> Children of Men
<zdobbie> .imdb Children of Men
<jabuk> Children of Men |05 Jan 2007 109 min| Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller
<jabuk> In 2027, in a chaotic world in which women have become somehow infertile, a former activist agrees to help transport a miraculously pregnant woman to a sanctuary at sea.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.9/10 (363,859 glasov) | Tomato: 8.0/10 238 reviews (users: 3.7/5 528394 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206634
<zdobbie> pretty k
<CrazyLemon> in what way?
<CrazyLemon> like...pretty k boobs?
<zdobbie> no
<zdobbie> dem scenes
<zdobbie> they're k as k can get
<napsy_> lol @ swiss army man
<idioterna> children of men je kr dobr film ja
<idioterna> don't remember boobs but i'm sure there are
<zdobbie> there are
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ a si gledal?
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> mal fcked up
<napsy_> pa smesn :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..trailer zgleda effed up
<CrazyLemon> ampak vse je pač halucinacija
<CrazyLemon> in makes sense :D
<zdobbie> DON'T SPOIL
<napsy_> ja konc je mal tak :)
 * CrazyLemon ga ni gledal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm not
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrYCAHIccc8
<Pepelka> Montage Lyric Video - Swiss Army Man Soundtrack (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »▶Get the single: http://smarturl.it/MONTAGEsingle ▶SUBSCRIBE: http://www.youtube.com/LakeshoreRecords SUBSCRIBE, SHARE & FOLLOW US! http://filmmusicdaily.com...«
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XdJcM542Lo
<Pepelka> Ghost in the Shell (2017) - Teaser Trailer [Fan Edit] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I thought all the "trailers" for the upcoming live-action Ghost in the Shell film that were released this morning looked really great. That took me by surpri...«
<CrazyLemon> 5. elementish
<zdobbie> I like mangos, not mangas
<CrazyLemon> i never had a proper mango
<CrazyLemon> so i'm meh about mangos
<pitastrudl> rip evoburst/virtwire
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl what?
<upd> https://imgur.com/gallery/BpuNI :-)
<Pepelka> Chilling after tooth extraction - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> why are your nails all painted
<CrazyLemon> weird man...just weird
<upd> Lol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Android/status/779364727671709697
<Pepelka> Android auf Twitter: "We’re whipping up something sweet for a big day tomorrow. 🎂 #Android https://t.co/I4idH0F4am"
<CrazyLemon> like what?!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je 24.9? a je kak praznik al kaj :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: tist nat vps provider k si mi ga predlagu leto dni nazaj
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-24
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sm prebral ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak sej so drugi providerji s podobno ceno
<CrazyLemon> NOTICE OF DATA BREACH
<CrazyLemon>  Dear Dra�en, We are writing to inform you about a data security issue that may involve your Yahoo account information.
<CrazyLemon> too late yahoo! too late!
<msev--> o lej jih nazaj
<msev--> dobro jutro :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 21.1°C @24.09.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% jugovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:56:04, Kulminacija: 10:58:18, Sončni zahod: 17:00:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 04min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 18.4°C @24.09.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:56:31, Kulminacija: 10:58:45, Sončni zahod: 17:01:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 04min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 21°C @24.09.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:49:54, Kulminacija: 10:52:09, Sončni zahod: 16:54:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 04min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> CET ... +2 ...
<zdobbie_> k
<idioterna> severovzhodnik?
<idioterna> omg the russians are coming!
<zdobbie_> ... slowly
<CrazyLemon> twas an ok ride
<zdobbie_> NOBODY CARES
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/obama-dal-veto-na-tozbe-proti-tujim-drzavam-v-povezavi-z-11-9/403528
<Pepelka> Obama dal veto na tožbe proti tujim državam v povezavi z 11. 9. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ameriški predsednik Barack Obama je dal veto na predlog zakona, ki bi sorodnikom žrtev terorističnih napadov leta 2001 omogočil tožbe na ameriških sodiščih proti tujim državam s Savdsko Arabijo na ...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/moski-na-hipodromu-v-ljubljanskih-stozicah-spolno-napadel-kobile.html
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Moški na hipodromu v ljubljanskih Stožicah spolno napadel kobile
<Pepelka> »Nadzorne kamere so posnele spolno izživljanje nad kobilami. Oskrbniki so o sprevrženem dogajanju v enem najbolj varovanih hlevov pri nas takoj obvestili policijo, ta pa pojasnjuje, da ne gre za kaznivo dejanje. Zato so primer predali inšpektoratu za veterino.«
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 15.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @24/09/2016 17:18:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+14.61+E
<napsy_> ste probal Allo?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je ta alla?
<napsy_> od googla nov chat program
<napsy_> ne stekam za kaj bi sploh to kdo uporablu
<lynxlynxlynx> ne štekam zakaj sprašuješ ljudi, ki še vedno visijo na ircu :>
<napsy_> me zanima zakaj niso sam hangouts poupdejtal
<matjaz> irc > *
<idioterna> *Feature only available in English.
<CrazyLemon> probal allo
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem prednosti..hangouts so itak crap
<napsy_> ka pa je narobe z hangouts?
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne razumem zakaj bi pisal pri alloju in se pogovarjal z google assistant če pa lahko uporabim voice search
<idioterna> they work.
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ odvisno za kaj jih uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> če sam sms..pol je crap
<napsy_> za chat
<idioterna> aja ne za sms mas messenger
<idioterna> za chat pa hangouts
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..ampak messenger je pršu po hangoutsih :)
<napsy_> sm najprej mislu da hangouts ni za iOS in zdj probajo z allo
<napsy_> pa ni fore
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ allo je če si vedno povezan z internetom pa če se pogovarjaš v angleščini :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i don't really care much
<CrazyLemon> pol ti predlaga response
<CrazyLemon> smart response*
<napsy_> so, why?
<napsy_> aja asistent, tist je en krep
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ kako why..tko da lahko z enim tapom pošlješ odgovor "see you then" :D
<napsy_> ker fail
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ tist je voice search v textovni obliki :)
<napsy_> ka pa Duo je kdo uporablu?
<CrazyLemon> probal tudi duo
<napsy_> je kj bols od hangouts video
<CrazyLemon> to je kot hangouts..sam da bi strippal vs chat pa bi mel sam video
<CrazyLemon> pa dejansko lahk vidiš še preden sprejmeš video request kaj oseba na drugi strani dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy_> wau
<CrazyLemon> its a good feature if you ask me :)
<napsy_> se prav so prakticno hangouts sam razcepl
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne :)
<CrazyLemon> torej '13 je bil releasean hangouts.. novembra '14 pa messenger
<napsy_> eh ja
<napsy_> googlu neki ne grejo social media :D
<CrazyLemon> android pa ravno danes praznuje 8 let!
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ a pol bi priporočal tistega swiss army mana?
<napsy_> pa ja no
<napsy_> za pogledat je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie children of men je tudi v mislu 'za pogledat je' ? :D
<CrazyLemon> na imdb imata enaki oceni ampak children of men ima višjo na tomato
<CrazyLemon> what..2006
<CrazyLemon> swiss army man it is
<idioterna> warcraft glejte
<idioterna> hud je
<idioterna> res dobra zgodba, pa neverjetno dobri igralci
<idioterna> 7.2 ma na imdb
<idioterna> js mu bi dal 0.6
<CrazyLemon> .imdb warcraft
<jabuk> Warcraft: The Beginning |10 Jun 2016 123 min| Action, Adventure, Fantasy
<jabuk> As an Orc horde invades the planet Azeroth using a magic portal, a few human heroes and dissenting Orcs must attempt to stop the true evil behind this war.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (122,100 glasov) | Tomato: 4.2/10 187 reviews (users: 4.0/5 51621 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0803096
<idioterna> aha tomato ma kr uredu score
<CrazyLemon> kako ma uredu score
<CrazyLemon> če ti praviš 0.6
<idioterna> ja blizje mojemu kot najvisjemu moznemu
<idioterna> imdb pa ne!
<yang> idioterna: a to z otroci gledas
<idioterna> yang: a warcraft?
<yang> ja ?
<idioterna> sm probu, pa so neki casa zehal, pol so sli pa naprej luscit fizol
<yang> pametni
<idioterna> ja, manj boring
<idioterna> jsm mogu pogledat k sej ves
<idioterna> ce ne probas ne mors govort da je zanic
<idioterna> sm bil pa kr hvalezen da loh s pgup po 10 minut naprej preskakujes
<yang> http://imgur.com/qzuNOuT
<Pepelka> Black lives - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> mah IMDB ratingi so oslarija
<yang> enkrat so transformers prsli v top 10
<yang> baje je se vec drugih strani kjer rate-ajo filme
<CrazyLemon> prvi transformerji so bili čist kul
<yang> na podlagi ratingov se ne bi odlocal za ogled
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce mas 10 let ja
<CrazyLemon> .imdb transformers
<jabuk> Transformers |03 Jul 2007 144 min| Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> An ancient struggle between two Cybertronian races, the heroic Autobots and the evil Decepticons, comes to Earth, with a clue to the ultimate power held by a teenager.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.1/10 (515,212 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 3.9/5 232 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0418279
<CrazyLemon> 7.1
<CrazyLemon> čist proper ocena
<idioterna> isto k warcraft :)
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> probably just as horrible :)
<idioterna> .imdb katok i skripka
<matjaz> Korengal pa Restrepo si poglejte
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<idioterna> omg no
<matjaz> insurgency pa to :)
<idioterna> .imdb steamroller and violin
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<idioterna> lamer
<matjaz> .imdb korengal
<jabuk> Korengal |30 Nov 2015 84 min| Documentary, History, News
<jabuk> Korengal picks up where Restrepo left off; the same men, the same valley, the same commanders, but a very different look at the experience of war.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.8/10 (1,870 glasov) | Tomato: 6.4/10 35 reviews (users: 3.6/5 566 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3578504
<CrazyLemon> Average Rating: 5.8/10 <- tomato za transformerje
<CrazyLemon> tudi čist proper ocena
<matjaz> .imdb restrepo
<jabuk> Restrepo |06 Aug 2010 93 min| Documentary, War
<jabuk> A year with one platoon in the deadliest valley in Afghanistan.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (17,314 glasov) | Tomato: 8.1/10 112 reviews (users: 4.1/5 13165 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1559549
<idioterna> .imdb the steamroller and the violin
<jabuk> The Steamroller and the Violin |18 Aug 1962 46 min| Drama
<jabuk> Seven year old Sasha practices violin every day to satisfy the ambition of his parents. Already withdrawn as a result of his routines, Sasha quickly regains confidence when he accidentally ...
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (3,368 glasov) | Tomato: 7.4/10 9 reviews (users: 3.9/5 764 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053987
<idioterna> aha vidm da je tomato se kr legit
<CrazyLemon> to ni veliko boljše kot warcraft..7.6 na imdb!
<idioterna> ja sej to mi je cudn
<idioterna> na imdb bi mogu bit slabsi
<idioterna> verjetn uni k gledajo warcraft pa transformerse nikol ne vidjo takih filmov
<idioterna> pa pol ne ratajo
<matjaz> .imdb generation kill
<jabuk> Generation Kill |13 Jul 2008 70 min| Drama, War
<jabuk> A Rolling Stone reporter, embedded with The 1st Recon Marines chronicles his experiences during the first wave of the American-led assault on Baghdad in 2003.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.7/10 (34,158 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995832
<CrazyLemon> js sm gledal transformerse pa ne bom gledla warcrafta
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> so theres that!
<idioterna> ah, skoda
<idioterna> res je dobr
<idioterna> velik bos zamudu
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi ti si velik zamudu
<CrazyLemon> pejt Å¡e enkrat pol gledat :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tempting
<idioterna> but no.
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nč.. malt jagoda + swiss army man za začetek
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<yang> A ste ze gledal Pulp Fiction ?
<yang> Tega sem pa ene 10x gledal
<matjaz> a ga kdo ni gledal?
<yang> Probal sem dobit Pulp Fiction, v pravilnem vrstnem redu hehe
<yang> nekje na YT
<yang> takrat nisem nasel
<matjaz> vse Tarantino filme je treba gledat vsaj 2x
<matjaz> that's the law
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: wdym 'za pogledat je' ?
<zdobbie> I DARE YOU
<zdobbie> I DOUBLE-DARE YOU MOTHER FUCKER
<zdobbie> right?
<idioterna> ma, men je najboljsi dialog tam not uresnic
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61g2-EVJ-mo
<Pepelka> 'Personality goes a long way' Pulp Fiction Scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Improve your listening with movies. [VINCENT] You want some bacon? [JULES] No, man, I don't eat pork. [VINCENT] Are you Jewish ? [JULES] No, I ain't Jewish, ...«
<yang> men je tale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kngBtoylIVM
<Pepelka> Pulp Fiction - The Watch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Christopher Walkens Famous lecture to Butch Coolidge in Pulp Fiction«
<zdobbie_> neki se je usul
<yang_> vsi popadali kot domine
<yang_> zgleda ponovno ddosajo
<CrazyLemon> napsy lol..res je čudn film :D
<CrazyLemon> https://censys.io/certificates/719c282a51e935051e88bf6115dda0731da21c0e12c08e6bcea36078e83e4966
<CrazyLemon> such a comodo thing
<CrazyLemon> če maš www ti dajo še cert brez www...če ga pa nimaš ti pa še dajo www :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno njihov regex sux :D
<napsy_> je mal creepy
<napsy_> tip dejansk mrlica sem pa tja prestavla
<idioterna> kaj je pa to tacga
<idioterna> ce tip mrlica prestavla
<CrazyLemon> a si ti kdaj mrlica prestavljal sem pa tja?
<napsy_> za idioterna je to retoricno vprasanje :)
<idioterna> vsak dan se na tisoce mrlicev prestavi sem in tja
<idioterna> jaz nisem se mrtvih prestavljal
<napsy_> http://www.metro.us/boston/walsh-unveils-solar-powered-soofa-sign-near-faneuil-hall/zsJpiw---ZGbc7xkcBV1gQ/
<Pepelka7> Walsh unveils solar-powered Soofa sign near Faneuil Hall – Metro
<CrazyLemon> .imdb rules don't apply
<jabuk> Rules Don't Apply |23 Nov 2016 N/A| Comedy, Drama, Romance
<jabuk> An unconventional love story of an aspiring actress, her determined driver, and the eccentric billionaire who they work for.
<jabuk> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 241 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1974420
<yang> Dobr je plačano prestavljanje mrličev na Žalah
<yang> Pa ziher biznis
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/43/Podnebni_tipi_1970-2000.JPG
<idioterna> je blo pa dolg dead vse skp
<idioterna> no vsaj yanga ni vec :)
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcRyjkYdDxM
<Pepelka7> Konis Hupen - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »HOCH TIROL spielt "Konis Hupen" - Koni playing bicycle horns.... great fun. words and music: Horst Konrader, Austria, koni@hochtirol.net "KONIS HUPEN" - REMI...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-25
<napsy_> damn
<napsy_> mrzlo
<idiotern1> kje?
<yang> jao tele mamce k klicejo na radio
<idioterna> yang: sej ti mas zlo podobne vrednote pa predsodke
<yang> "A lahko dobim glasbeno zeljo ?" - GOSPA NIMAMO TE PESMI "Imam plosco doma, kaj pa ce jo prinesem k vam na radio" GOSPA OD KOD PA STE "Z Jesenic, bom prinesla in pustila pri vratarju, da boste lahko vrteli" haha
<idioterna> no sej to je pa tut grdo da se ji zlazejo
<idioterna> nej lepo po pravici povejo da se jim ne zdi higienicno vrtet tolk slabe muzike na radiju
<yang> ma to je oddaja za slabo muzko prov
<yang> mislim za ljudi starejse od 70 no, bom rajs tko reku
<yang> tut oni morjo svojo oddajo imet
<yang> je rekla pol voditejica, KR PRNESTE PA PUSTITE PRI VRATARJU
<idioterna> sej majo svojo radijsko postajo
<yang> a tisto zeleni val al kaj je
<CrazyLemon> ars?
<idioterna> ars je za sistemce
<idioterna> veseljak je za dementne
<idioterna> ok zdej je na bbc, sicer mal manj navrh kokr prej
<idioterna> "David Willis: Why the Brangelina split matters"
<yang> veseljak je eden izmed najbolj poslusanih radijev
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> demenca pac
<yang> moja prababica ni marala, ce sem se norceval iz pesmi, ko sem bil mejhen, ampak res vsak dan so iste pesmi vrteli in to tko 10 let
<yang> sem jih ze na pamet znal oponasat
<yang> pa osrtnice smo mogl vedno poslusat, da je vidla kok njenih je se umrlo
<yang> Pr vseh tistih Italjanskih radijih v blzini, ko so vrteli moderno glasbo smo mi poslusal Radio slovenija
<idioterna> ja, zato pa si zdej tak
<yang> da ne prenasam dobro narodnozabavne muzke ?
<yang> :)
<idioterna> ne, da mas ful predsodkov
<idioterna> ce bi italijanski komercialni pop poslusal bi bil biseksualen zdej
<yang> haha
<yang> dober gledal sem pa vse ta dobre filme na Italjanski TV "Star Wars" recimo "Signore colonello Darko Vadere"
<yang> Vse sinhronizirano
<idioterna> v nemscini je bols
<idioterna> se bl nazi slis
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ja res!
<yang> ja sej
<yang> si predstavljam
<idioterna> sej je na youtube se mi zdi
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnNYukL4Zb8
<Pepelka7> Star Wars in German - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »Star Wars in German«
<yang> ROFL
<yang> Warning to every none German speaker, this is not the original German voice of Darth Vader. It is some sort of overdubbed Fan made voice.﻿
<yang> Vader is not talking German, he is talking in a strong accent from the region of Cologne that is considered funny in Germany. The Imperial officer however does talk High German.﻿
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> hud je
<idioterna> k tko zavija
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cas-B-CGnLk
<Pepelka7> Star Wars - I am Your Father - (Multi-Langage) 20 Langues - YouTube
<Pepelka7> »La version Je suis ton pere de dark Vador à été Adopté en : English (Original) - James Earl Jones Spanish (1980) - Isidro Olace Spanish (1997) - Frederico Ro...«
<yang> haha
<pitastrudl> na ubuntu mam swap particijo, samo "swapon -s" je ne pokaze kot aktivno oz. uporabljeno
<pitastrudl> kako povem ubuntuju da uporabi to particijo za swap?
<matjaz> swapon /dev/particija
<matjaz> pa najprej verjetno še mkswap, če še nisi
<pitastrudl> sem prej naredil swapon, zdaj mi pa ne pusti mkswap, device busy
<pitastrudl> aha, je celo tudi swapoff
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> seveda :D
<matjaz> nekak je tko: mkswap, swapon, pa urediš fstab file
<matjaz> swapon -s ti pa pokaže status
<idioterna> free ti pa pokaze kok mas vsega swapa
<pitastrudl> ja mi ga pokaze
<pitastrudl> v fstab sem dal "/dev/sda6 none    swap    sw    0   0"
<idioterna> pol swapon -a
<idioterna> bi mogl to dodat
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> sam mors mkswapat vsak file pa vsako particijo
<pitastrudl> kul
<idioterna> taprvic ko nardis
<idioterna> pol ni vec treba
<pitastrudl> zgleda da je zacel neki malga swapat
<pitastrudl> mi je laptop friznu na 99% zasedenosti RAMa in se čudim kaj je blo
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g download more ram
<Pepelka7> DownloadMoreRAM.com - CloudRAM 2.0 http://www.downloadmoreram.com/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<dz0ny_> enable zsawp :)
<CrazyLemon> !g zsawp
<Pepelka7> consolut - ZSAWP - Plan line items table https://www.consolut.com/en/s/sap-ides-access/d/s/doc/U-ZSAWP
<dz0ny_> zswap
<CrazyLemon> kul
<pitastrudl> indeed
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: No, Google Hasn’t Killed Chromecast Support in Chromium Builds  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MVeBusOE6DA/google-axes-chromecast-support-in-chromium-controversy
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/779974541053353984
<Pepelka7> nixCraft # auf Twitter: "Google cloud (or Google shield) is hosting https://t.co/oDsMx9QFMV. He turned down @CloudFlare & went with @Google. Welcome back. #DDoS https://t.co/dq7McOg9AA"
<CrazyLemon> krebs šel h googleu..očitno we can all trust google if krebs trusts him!
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: #OpenSource Twitter App ‘Corebird’ Updates To Support Longer Tweets  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kZENc8yyL1o/corebird-twitter-client-update-tweet-length
<matjaz> http://tedenrestavracij.si/
<Pepelka7> Teden Restavracij 2016
<Pepelka7> »Akcija Teden restavracij promovira vrhunsko slovensko kulinariko. V njo so vključene najboljše slovenske restavracije in najboljši slovenski chefi, ki v devetih dneh najbolj kulinaričnega tedna v letu v svojih restavracijah predstavijo svoje znanje v treh dejanjih - hodih. Organizator: VIVI (Violeta & Uroš Mencinger)«
<matjaz> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> kr old
<matjaz> Organizator: VIVI (Violeta & Uroš Mencinger)
<matjaz> vidi se, kdo hlače nosi pri bajti
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> its not uroš!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Independence Day Resurgence
<jabuk> Independence Day: Resurgence |24 Jun 2016 120 min| Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Two decades after the first Independence Day invasion, Earth is faced with a new extra-Solar threat. But will mankind's new space defenses be enough?
<jabuk> IMDB:5.4/10 (64,232 glasov) | Tomato: 4.3/10 185 reviews (users: 2.7/5 70780 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1628841
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> also, tista tipkovnica, ki sem jo linkal nekaj nazaj
<matjaz> dost kul
<CrazyLemon> but no num pad or huge enter
<matjaz> don't need any of that crap
<CrazyLemon> a se sploh da dobit tipkovnico z normalno enter tipko??
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> nemške mislim da
<CrazyLemon> a ni ta ki si jo naroču nemška?
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> UK
<matjaz> samo na .de Amazonu je bla
<CrazyLemon> .imdb money monster
<jabuk> Money Monster |13 May 2016 98 min| Crime, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> Financial TV host Lee Gates and his producer Patty are put in an extreme situation when an irate investor takes over their studio.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.6/10 (32,518 glasov) | Tomato: 5.9/10 230 reviews (users: 3.4/5 20309 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2241351
<CrazyLemon> meh..we need good movies
<matjaz> .imdb generation kill
<jabuk> Generation Kill |13 Jul 2008 70 min| Drama, War
<jabuk> A Rolling Stone reporter, embedded with The 1st Recon Marines chronicles his experiences during the first wave of the American-led assault on Baghdad in 2003.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.7/10 (34,158 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995832
<matjaz> ^
<matjaz> surge stuff
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> sej to noben ne seeda
<CrazyLemon> pa TL tega sploh nima
<matjaz> fartis ma
<CrazyLemon> to je mini serija?!
<matjaz> yup
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> Googlova funkcija varnega brskanja je na spletnem mestu nedavno zaznala zlonamerno programsko opremowww.partis.si. Spletna mesta, ki so običajno varna, so včasih okužena z zlonamerno programsko opremo. Zlonamerno vsebino razširja znani distributer zlonamerne programske opreme, new.kratkocasnik.com.
<matjaz> interesting
<CrazyLemon> also popcorn se noče povezat oz. ni seedov
<CrazyLemon> tko da..F that old unseeded sh1t
<pitastrudl> ipt ftw
<yang> CrazyLemon: lepo te google tracka med surfanjem :)
<pitastrudl> oh noes
<yang> Chrome uporabljas ?
<CrazyLemon> yang and i should care because ... ?
<napsy_> CrazyLemon didn't you learn anyting?
<napsy_> snowden an' shit
<Pepelka7>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GTK Radio Player ‘Gradio’ Gets New Beta Release, Gains New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Zwsmx00uGNY/gradio-gtk-radio-app-beta-release
<napsy_> gradio, kok izvirno
<CrazyLemon> !g snowden google
<Pepelka7> Snowden on Google Allo: 'Don't use it' - The Next Web http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/09/22/snowden-on-google-allo-dont-use-it/
 * CrazyLemon doesn't use allo
<CrazyLemon> so..i did learn smth?
<dz0ny_> +1 for generation kill
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 1.km JZ od SLOVENSKE BISTRICE @25/09/2016 17:46:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.57+E
<yang> https://libreboot.org/gnu-insult/
<pitastrudl> yang: yes
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sem ti poslal PM
<pitastrudl> r u always busy
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGoRNg3qSH0
<Pepelka7> Forehead Tittaes w/ Marion Cotillard - YouTube
<dz0ny_> pol mores sms
<Pepelka7> »Become a fan on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/funnyordie Oscar winner Marion Cotillard introduces a new product to help women be taken more seriously in ...«
<pitastrudl> why sms
<pitastrudl> just telegram
<dz0ny_> pigeon then
<pitastrudl> smoke signals
<dz0ny_> ni primero k piha burja
<pitastrudl> not inside
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sm vidu ja..pa sm zapru okno
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da ne rabim torrentov :D
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway
<pitastrudl> vsaj reci pol ane :p
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl mja..ignoriram večino PMjev
<CrazyLemon> oziroma jih takoj zaprem
<CrazyLemon> tko da nisi bil izjema :p
<pitastrudl> ti si nor!
<dz0ny_> jaz mam isto blacklisted pm
<dz0ny_> razen če ni pomembna oseba :)
<pitastrudl> pfff
<pitastrudl> pomembnezi
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> hm
<yang> drugace se lahko tudi flag nastima, da se ne sprejema msgjev od tistih ljudi na freenode, ki niso authani na nickserv
<yang> ampak to verjetno ze veste
<msev--> a mene mate blacklistanga za pmje hehe
<CrazyLemon> tebe mamo tudi na main chatu blacklistang
<CrazyLemon> a
<msev--> :D
<msev--> CrazyLemon, pejt talente gledat :D
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi gledal na tvju talente če pa imamo na kanalu nekaj pravih talentov :>
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/jdorfman/status/780080622400249857
<Pepelka7> Justin Dorfman auf Twitter: "I'd you run an #opensource project and need a new logo (pro bono) let me know. It will be the same team behind this: https://t.co/FlgHUlgaMM"
<CrazyLemon> do we need a new logo? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: maybe just a sticker?
<msev--> I'm up for free stickers
<msev--> Recte canonicalu da nj kj posle merchendisea za community :)
<CrazyLemon> plačaj pa ti bo poslal
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ja..generation kill je kr ok :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, TOLD YOU SO!
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/victomato/status/780119655423676416
<Pepelka7> Victor Ng auf Twitter: "2016, ya'll. https://t.co/M0AZceVagQ"
<matjaz> what a time to be alive
<jabuk3> M 2.7 > 7.km  V od Å ENTJERNEJA @25/09/2016 23:14:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.82+N,+15.43+E
<jabuk3> M 1.2 > 8.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @26/09/2016 00:27:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.43+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-18
<metalcamp_> dan
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp_> slax0r: speed- Å¡e ni uspel priti s koncerta? :D
<b4d> metalcamp_: ostal v blatu
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> metalcamp_: dopust ma zaj 2 tedna se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> in ga bo preživel v blatu..like a baws
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/ae1bsxNmVyd3k2QC3
<slax0r> \o/
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<slax0r> o sasa84 :)
<CrazyLemon> spet enaka slika? c'mon dude!
<slax0r> errr
<slax0r> ne to :D
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vG58C4tDmcFTRXY93
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> to sem hotel :)
<CrazyLemon> bom raje taprvo gledal.. ker tole je waaay too much :P
<CrazyLemon> k da je pc iz bordela!
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> u jelly :)
<b4d> my noctuas are never jelly
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> u wish :D
<b4d> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBCvaL8TWcU/?taken-by=s55db
<jabuk> Instagram
<b4d> BLAM
<jabuk> 7 Likes, 1 Comments - Deni B (@s55db) on Instagram: “Hello #noctua ”
<b4d> skoda izgub pri izmenjavi hladilnega medija (ignorirajmo heatpipe) :D
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/RSOJoqrZKzgxjomr1
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> izgub pri izmenjavi hladilnega medija? :)
<b4d> ja voda mora toploto dat v zrak ane :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://nyppagesix.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/borat1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> looks the same to me
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vem, zato sem dal tak gor ;)
<slax0r> b4d: ja, in to naredi dosti bolj ucinkovito :)
<slax0r> in se "odpelje" toploto vstran od drugih komponent :)
<b4d> slax0r: sej ce sem za trenutek resen, vodno sem si od nekdaj zelel
<b4d> samo kaj ko imam vse manj casa prckat te zadeve
<b4d> in potem sem to vrgel v skatlo in dela
<b4d> od kar sem se preselil je se skatla skrita
<b4d> :(
<b4d> jebemti real life
<slax0r> saj roko na srce, air cooling je zadosti ucinkovit, tudi za navijat
<slax0r> ampak pac... zelja po vodi itd... :)
<b4d> sej to
<b4d> ampak sem dosegel tisino pa sem kar zadovoljen
<CrazyLemon> zenmaster ^
<slax0r> jaz moram trenutno ventilatorje laufat ker mam prek istega splitterja povezan dodaten ventilator za vram, ker sem pozabil narocit te coolerje majhne
<slax0r> ampak so ze ti skoraj neslisni v najpocasnejsem delovanju
<slax0r> ko jih izklopim se masine prakticno ne slisi
<slax0r> se pumpa laufa samo z 800-1000rpm
<b4d> ja pumpa zna bit kar problem
<slax0r> pa niti ne
<slax0r> tudi ko jo obrnem na max se jo sicer slisi, ampak je 0 v primerjavi z dvem furious vardar :D
<slax0r> dvema*
<b4d> :)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqpNPhf3J0I
<jabuk> Custom water cooling loop on full fan speed - YouTube
<jabuk> Audio test on my new water cooling loop. Full fan speed, loud as heck
<slax0r> tole laufata na full
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do-8g5bwYy4
<jabuk> Custom water cooling loop on automatic fan speed control - YouTube
<jabuk> Audio test on my new water cooling loop. Automatic speed control, barely audible.
<slax0r> tukaj pa pumpa na full, ventilatorji pa mislim da 1000rpm
<slax0r> nimam pa posneta kjer je vse na off
<slax0r> ga moram se naredit
<CrazyLemon> this is my dream http://fanlessfan.com/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://mineraloilpc.de/wp_migrated_pics/IMG_1086.jpg
<CrazyLemon> slax0r oh god :D
<slax0r> sicer pa, mi tisina nikoli ni bla niti toliko pomembna, tak mam skoz slusalke gor pa muziko
<slax0r> edino ko je mir v sobi, da slisim klikanje tipkovnice :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mam en fish tank na podstresju
<slax0r> pa zadnjic sem glih gledal mineralno olje v eni trgovini
<slax0r> me je mikalo da bi vzel
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> do it!
<slax0r> some day
<slax0r> I will :D
<sasa84> ej, kdo je včeri zmagu? :P
<slax0r> rusija
<metalcamp_> jugoslavija
<idioterna> neki so hupal pa pokal ponoc
<idioterna> so me otroc sprasval ce je poroka
<CrazyLemon> Cesta Strmec - Mangart je zaprta zaradi zimskih razmer.
<CrazyLemon> wat
<slax0r> le wut?!
<slax0r> a smo v skandinaviji?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e v skandinaviji ni snega!
<CrazyLemon> we are so special!
<slax0r> kje si to prebral?
<idioterna> led je
<slax0r> ziher beres lanska porocila
<idioterna> oz. zhled.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r promet.si
<slax0r> dun dun dun
<CrazyLemon> najdu potencialnega kupca za ram!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e iz kopra je!
 * CrazyLemon makes an order for new RAM
<slax0r> MOAR!
<slax0r> kolko ga mas zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj? i rather not say :D  4gb :D
<CrazyLemon> hence the reason why i'm selling it :D
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> ok, potem pa res skoraj malo vec rabis :)
<slax0r> vsaj kakih 8 ;)
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> rabim sam neki kar dela
<CrazyLemon> z ryzen mobo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da zdaj upam da bo tale g.skill delal
<CrazyLemon> sicer je več kot trenutno imam v PCju in kot trenutno imam izven PCja :D
<slax0r> kako mislis, da dela z ryzen mobo?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tale corsair vengeance lpx ne dela najboljš z rami
<CrazyLemon> ena palčka dela..takoj ko dam drugo pa ne
<CrazyLemon> z rami :D z ryzen mobo* :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem na shutdown ker moram tale ram vn spravit.. lp :)
<slax0r> samo potegni ven
<CrazyLemon> vun*
<slax0r> vunta
<slax0r> niti ne odpenjaj
<slax0r> samo mocen se naredi
<slax0r> speaking of...
<slax0r> sem enkrat potegnil cel hladilnik dol z procesorjem vred
<slax0r> zapetim seveda
<slax0r> :/
<slax0r> jebemti amd pa njihovi pini
<slax0r> sem jih par zvil
<slax0r> se je procesor cist zlepil z hladilnikom
<speed-> hail
<slax0r> sieg
<slax0r> hail
<speed-> kak smo
<slax0r> slabse kak ti 100%
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hahaha
<speed-> to nemres praviti
<slax0r> lejko :D
<slax0r> dopust mas :P
<speed-> jah
<speed-> kosil san
<speed-> pizdo mater
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ka san sploh kaj pravo starima ka san doma
<speed-> bi mogel glumiti samo
<speed-> kao delan :D
<speed-> nic picim proti ms
<speed-> adios
<slax0r> hehehehe
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> si ti pravi cigo :D
<slax0r> ajde
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3448.00, low: 3086.72, high: 3470.41, bid: 3444.02, ask: 3448.00
<slax0r> nicey
<idioterna> https://68.media.tumblr.com/047e8d4680d712cc7161b33b410eda0c/tumblr_owa2uvU9fc1r4l813o1_540.jpg
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/BjvktQD.jpg
<e1e> hello
<e1e> a kdo ve, kako "usposobit" mmc na rtv 4?
<CrazyMelon> pa sm ga
<CrazyMelon> (prodal ram)
<CrazyMelon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3375.08, low: 3104.00, high: 3470.41, bid: 3362.20, ask: 3374.96
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-19
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<metalcamp_> https://blog.fuzzing-project.org/60-Optionsbleed-HTTP-OPTIONS-method-can-leak-Apaches-server-memory.html
<jabuk> Optionsbleed - HTTP OPTIONS method can leak Apache's server memory | The Fuzzing Project
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> Guest15168: idi spat
<Guest15168> :DDD
<Guest15168> prekesno identificejral... zdaj pa mam guest jeboga
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/bWfwxz5.gifv
<jabuk> Hold my beer....
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21558630_301321616940406_1653782187511776182_n.jpg?oh=4e6a6cfe1e94c1dfa998481caed8dfcc&oe=5A49AA90
<lowk3y> re
<slax0r> ne
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/1HHsvGC.png
<b4d> :):D
<slax0r> :D
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get it
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/63067/data-breach/ourmine-hacked-vevo.html
<idioterna> https://www.fastcompany.com/40469670/vevo-hack-breach
<jabuk> Look what you made us do, hackers tell Vevo after dumping pile of internal data
<jabuk> Vevo, which hosts music videos from popular artists on YouTube and its own site, is the latest media company to be struck by hackers. The hack, carried out by the gray-hat security group OurMine—which also included a link to the data in a blog post—occurred, according to Vevo, after hackers carried out a “LinkedIn phishing scam.” Gizmodo …<a href="https://www.fastcompany.com/40469670/vevo-hack-breach" class="more-link">Continue
<jabuk> “Look what you made us do, hackers tell Vevo after dumping pile of internal data”</a>
<CrazyLemon> now i get it!
<slax0r> good
<matjaz> naroču sm amazfit
<matjaz> I caved in
<matjaz> I gave in*
<matjaz> wtf
<matjaz> tuesday go away
<slax0r> you poor thing
<slax0r> all caved in
<CrazyLemon> matjaz: but why
<matjaz> y not?
<CrazyLemon> you wanna be more like msev- ??
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> in all honesty ne razumem teh smart ur.. i guess thats just me :)
<slax0r> jaz tudi ne
<slax0r> nimam niti butaste ure gor
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> release the kraken
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.4°C @19.09.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% vzhodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:38, Kulminacija: 13:00:14, Sončni zahod: 19:10:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 21min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kr chilly
<matjaz> well, če ne nosita ure, pol verjetno tud smart ure ne bosta
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3382.49, low: 3236.60, high: 3470.41, bid: 3370.18, ask: 3382.49
<metalcamp_> .btc
<metalcamp_> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 4010.48, low: 3848.35, high: 4122.70, bid: 4007.00, ask: 4010.48
<speed-> dobro jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> bog daj
<metalcamp_> bog nič ne da, bog samo vzame!
<metalcamp_> ali kako že grejo te vaške modrosti...
<Matthai> http://altusmetrum.org/ChaosKey/
<jabuk> ChaosKey
<speed-> kak smo
<Matthai> Hoj, eno vprašanje bi imel... kako nastavim da je zagon posameznih servisov v systemd odvisen od drugih servisov. Namreč, rad bi, da se servisi zaženejoo v naslednjem vrstnem redu: nginx, openvpn in nato dnsmasq
<idioterna> pri openvpn v [Unit] dodas Wants=nginx
<idioterna> pri dnsmasq pa Wants=openvpn
<Matthai> to pa naredim takole:
<Matthai> sudo systemctl edit dnsmasq.service
<Matthai> in potem napišem Wants=...
<Matthai> ozirma kako urejam ta unit file?
<Matthai> aha, lahko dodam --full
<Matthai> a Wants dodajam v več vrstic (če Wants vrstica že obstaja)?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon vem da si enkrat iskat background YT audio
<pitastrudl> https://github.com/TeamNewPipe/NewPipe
<jabuk> GitHub - TeamNewPipe/NewPipe: A lightweight Youtube frontend for Android.
<pitastrudl> maybe this?
<jabuk> NewPipe - A lightweight Youtube frontend for Android.
<pitastrudl> je na f-droidu
<idioterna> Matthai: to pa ne vem na pamet
<idioterna> Matthai: poguglej
<Matthai> sem uredil, hvala
<Matthai> neke komplikacije so bile, pol sem pa kar s kladivom :-)
<idioterna> a v rc.local :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl: najdu že - suamp
<CrazyLemon> sam čakam da implementira še Liked playlist
<CrazyLemon> ker trenutno lahko izbiraš samo Favorites pa smth smth
<CrazyLemon> pa tole je čist navadn client..sam da je 'light'
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 7.km SV od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @20/09/2017 00:37:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+14.55+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-20
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km JV od JELÅ AN @20/09/2017 02:11:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+14.35+E
<metalcamp_> jutro
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> a zdobbie je Å¡el hablat espanol?
<CrazyLemon> such a copy cat
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pa ti suamp pokuri samo za audio stream networka al za video stream?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz: pokuri as in GB?
<matjaz> yes
<CrazyLemon> audio sam..i presume :D
<CrazyLemon> evo zdaj predvajam severino
<CrazyLemon> pa bom preveru koliko je dolpotegnu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz: 5MB pokuru za en 'video' ki je cca 3min+ dolg
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je vključno z startupom programa pa predlogi, enkrat ko sm izbral video
<CrazyLemon> (thumbnails and such)
<CrazyLemon> hmm... my laptop game is so weak.. od kdaj se FN uporablja za izbiro F1-FX?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, to je pol najs
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> b4d si se uspel spucat? :D
<b4d> speed-: sem sem :D
<speed-> si vido par pick
<speed-> v stiklah
<speed-> :))
<speed-> kak mi smesno bilo
<b4d> stikle so ble top
<b4d> takoj za njimi bele allstarke in hlace :D
<b4d> potem pa gledajo kam bi stopli a povsod isto :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ja saj ko smo notri sli si se kaj vido
<speed-> ko pa ven pa itak cista tema
<speed-> pa nisi videl kje hodis :D
<b4d> meni je blo vseeno, sej sem vedu kako bo, vsaj padalo ni, to je blo kul
<speed-> da
<speed-> ma mene je malo presenetilo da je tak blatno
<speed-> samo
<speed-> ko sem notri stopo
<speed-> btk
<speed-> :D
<speed-> te nakoncu sem itak bil blaten do vratu :)
<matjaz> na Stonesih to?
<speed-> da
<b4d> sej smo bli vsi :D
<speed-> ma overall je bilo super
<speed-> samo ovi prvi je tezil
<speed-> HALELUJA
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> 13:18             b4d : takoj za njimi bele allstarke in hlace :D
<slax0r> vi2 sta mela pa sandale in kilte?
<b4d> dr martens all the way
<slax0r> fancy
<slax0r> chucks ftw though
<b4d> pa ne v tem vremenu
<b4d> jest sem jih skoraj ze dal na zimski pocitek D:
<slax0r> ma ce gres nekam na koncert v takem, potem res ne ja
<slax0r> saj umaze se itak vse
<slax0r> ampak premocijo ti vse
<slax0r> drugace pa
<slax0r> nosim jih dokler ne bom spet zmrzoval v prste na nogah :D
<b4d> hehe, ma jest zdej v tem dezju nekako ne vec
<slax0r> eh, saj ne skacem po luzah :)
<matjaz> slax0r, +1
<matjaz> ko bodo dvojni Å¡tumfi premalo zamenja
<matjaz> zamenjam*
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jap
<speed-> to sami neki huligani
<speed-> mater
<slax0r> ce si tri obujem ne folgam tak hitro prat
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jaz edini revez, ko moram ljudi brcat v adidaskah? :p
<b4d> :)
<slax0r> speed-: jaz si suhe kupim 1x na 5 let :D
<speed-> si cul ka se dobimo enega novega
<speed-> zoki lekar pride k nan
<slax0r> ja ja
<slax0r> sasos90 mi pravo
<speed-> kul kul
<speed-> balkanizacija at its highest!
<slax0r> hehe
<slax0r> prinas na firmi se pa Go ciduze vec v pogovorih pojavla
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> samo pred kak do zamenjali javo za go mo ge ze v penziji
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :)
<speed-> eh meni dol visi
<speed-> to ka delan
<speed-> pa dejansko za vse
<speed-> probas nekak napraviti ce ide ide ce nej nej
<slax0r> jaz se proban tak pripraviti ka bi mi doj viselo
<speed-> jebes :D
<slax0r> samo mi veckrat nej
<slax0r> te se pa samo zivciran pa trgan
<speed-> premalo san placani ka bi se sekeral :)
<speed-> pa vidin ka se vsi ka so nad menof ne sekerajo
<slax0r> jep
<speed-> tak ka ha! :D
<slax0r> samo vcasi ti prek pride...
<speed-> ja samo vseeno
<slax0r> saj mas praf
<speed-> zadnjic v petek neka panika bila
<speed-> kadin spodaj
<speed-> pride sef do mene
<speed-> se mi vse nekaj opravicuval
<speed-> ka se naj ne sekeran ka nej moja krivda etc
<speed-> meni se je samo smejalo
<speed-> glih telko ka san njemi nej pravo dol mi visi, nega me zaj 2 tedna :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> ze gucis nemski? :P
<speed-> eh
<speed-> very lose
<slax0r> pravi balkanac
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> vupan samo ka pride zoki
<speed-> ka of tudi neve
<speed-> pa ka saso cimprle pride z magne
<speed-> ka trenutno san edini v grazi
<speed-> ka neve nemsko :D
<slax0r> ka ce saso nemski guci?
<speed-> pa on je posojeni na magno :)
<slax0r> to znan ja
<slax0r> izdajalec
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> za neke kilave dnevnice se audal
<speed-> pff
<slax0r> ka pa te
<speed-> jah
<speed-> neven
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ali kakse dnevnice? :D
<speed-> ja dnevnice dobivle
<speed-> ka je na magni
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> on se audo
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> te pa pravi kak je bedno tan
<speed-> prinas celi den raztur breka vse v prek
<speed-> tan pa idejo 1x na den na kavo
<speed-> jes pa pol delovnoga casa prezivin v kunji pa na ciki :D
<slax0r> to ti zaj tak guci
<slax0r> ka se nebi ta silo
<slax0r> ka vacik de ge on nazaj mogo
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> mah meni je fenomenalno
<speed-> odpoved dan v primeri samo ka pac nekaj napravin ka prinese bar 2k na mesec :D
<speed-> v nasprotnon primeri do me pa mogli oni odpustiti
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> to te pa nedo...
<speed-> pa cuj
<speed-> te kda bon scel ka me
<speed-> bon vido
<speed-> ka vse si lejko privoscin pred kak me fuknejo :D
<slax0r> jezos...dosti :D
<slax0r> mi smo meli enoga eti
<slax0r> ka pred privas delo
<slax0r> ov je v pol leta napravo telko commitov kak ge v enon dnevi
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> pa smo jih prositi skoro mogli ka so ga vrgli
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> saj mi smo tudi baje meli enega 8 mesecov
<speed-> ka nej napravo nic
<slax0r> mogoce celo istoga :D
<speed-> nej
<speed-> nekega neven tocno ka
<speed-> 8 mesecov NIC
<slax0r> miroslav misic
<slax0r> balkanac
<speed-> vse ka je delal je zajebal
<speed-> ne ne te je prinas celo nekaj elal
<speed-> delal*
<speed-> samo pred kak san jes bil tu
<speed-> trbelo de pomali po vecjo placo iti :p
<slax0r> hehe
<slax0r> ge san sau pred enin mescon
<slax0r> pa mi pravo ka ze zdaj prevec sluzin
<slax0r> picka njemi zlicka
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> jes njemi zaj poven naslednjic
<speed-> stirka naprej te dale pa pisi ka sces
<speed-> pa sva vredik
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehe :)
<slax0r> tak mo jaz mogo iti
<slax0r> 5ka naprej, ali pa si mej tej projekt pa tej cepce
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :)
<speed-> sicer pa po pravici povedano
<speed-> tak se mi vmes zdi ka jin kradnen
<speed-> kelko moren delati pa kelko dajo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> naj se ti nej
<slax0r> mi smo za te shop: https://shop.wienenergie.at/ keri je v kurci totalnon, pa za keroga smo nej meli skoro nika dela skaserali mislin ka 80k
<metalcamp_> :O
<slax0r> vidin ka sva cist okupirala #ubuntu-si :D
<zdobersek> puj dol!
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3286.99, low: 3212.00, high: 3400.00, bid: 3286.95, ask: 3286.99
<speed-> ja pa saj vidin racune ja
<speed-> nic se mi ne smilijo
<speed-> prekmurje do trsta
<speed-> !!!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> no, nejsan zaj ziher ce je bilo 60 ali 80 za te shop
<slax0r> v glavnon dosti prevec
<speed-> ja saj vse je dosta prevec
<speed-> samo boli te :D
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> v jodlarland ti za 500eur niti editora ne odprejo, kaj se da bi ti stran naredli
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> no, prinas ko boves da bo stran 500eur prvo dobis eno za uhe tolko da ne
<slax0r> pa te se zdilas za 300eur na konci
<speed-> mi smo ovoga posodila
<slax0r> pa delas 2 mesca, ker je vedno treba nekaj se zraven ali pa popravlat
<speed-> za 2meseca
<speed-> za prek 40k
<speed-> razmis
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> no evo
<slax0r> njemi pa se z stroski vred za 2 mesca da v 6-7k
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> ajde mogoce 8
<slax0r> ne ven kelko ma place
<speed-> jes san pravo
<speed-> fifty fifty
<speed-> ci scejo ka iden ta
<speed-> :D
<speed-> tan bi dejansko mogel delati
<speed-> ka si nori
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> bi se po 2 dneh nazaj proso
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja pa saj vredik
<speed-> delas
<speed-> samo halo
<speed-> ce smo zaj na dobren sistemi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ce si si jih tu tak navado ka te celi den gledati morejo nej
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja pa dugo san delal na ton
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> te pa bi zaj to tak samo zavrgo
<slax0r> to nejde
<speed-> itak
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/krhp5vx.jpg
<speed-> :D
<speed-> it wasn't even free!
<msev-> 2/5 neuspešne, 3 še v igri :D
<idioterna> jejheta
<idioterna> kaj je pa tvoj endgame?
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v5hK8
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master c8985c4 dz0ny: Update coffeescript
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #79: Fixes failing test (master...fix/failed-test) https://git.io/v5oKX
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix from 69e25a5 to 7c9445e: https://git.io/v5hKA
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix 7c9445e Dražen M: Resolve inline urls
<jabuk> URGENT! WordPress 4.8.2 Security and Maintenance Release is available! Read more at  https://wordpress.org/news/2017/09/wordpress-4-8-2-security-and-maintenance-release/
<jabuk> Published: Wed Sep 20 2017 00:17:15 GMT+0200 (CEST)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix from 7c9445e to 0a7cd70: https://git.io/v5hKA
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix 0a7cd70 Dražen M: Resolve inline urls
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix from 0a7cd70 to d6528ca: https://git.io/v5hKA
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix d6528ca Dražen M: Resolve inline urls
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix from d6528ca to 2412e4f: https://git.io/v5hKA
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix 2412e4f Dražen M: Resolve inline urls
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: best part https://i.imgur.com/XKLX84Q.png
<dz0ny> travsi ste ne mara sploh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #80: Feature/not a feature its a url fix (master...feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix) https://git.io/v5PcR
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v5hXE
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 2cefbc1 Janez Troha: Fix url parsing
<jabuk> URGENT! WordPress 4.8.2 Security and Maintenance Release is available! Read more at  https://wordpress.org/news/2017/09/wordpress-4-8-2-security-and-maintenance-release/
<jabuk> Published: Wed Sep 20 2017 00:17:15 GMT+0200 (CEST)
<jabuk> URGENT! WordPress 4.8.2 Security and Maintenance Release is available! Read more at  https://wordpress.org/news/2017/09/wordpress-4-8-2-security-and-maintenance-release/
<jabuk> Published: Wed Sep 20 2017 00:17:15 GMT+0200 (CEST)
<e1e> hello
<dz0ny> \o
<dz0ny> test http://www.huaweislovenija.si/nagradna-igra/?utm_source=facebook
<CrazyLemon> kva zdaj
<CrazyLemon>  https://wordpress.org/news/2017/09/wordpress-4-8-2-security-and-maintenance-release/
<CrazyLemon> wth is going on!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> www.google.si
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.si
<CrazyLemon> some b0rked it
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> ah..dz_0ny b0rked it
<CrazyLemon> i knew it it wasnt me :p
<dz0ny> but the test work :D
<dz0ny> well
<dz0ny> argh
<CrazyLemon> jaz sem 100x test pognal :P
<msev-> idioterna, either sex or serious relationship :D
<CrazyLemon> or serious sex
<CrazyLemon> hello e1e
<idioterna> msev-: dve nista seksa hotle?
<idioterna> weird
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e: ahh..lahk bi bilo boljse.. ce bi mi poslali ze enkrat tale ram
<CrazyLemon> pa ti
<e1e> a ga še zdaj nimaš?
<e1e> kar ok, malo zmatrana
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> naročil in plačal v ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> upam da pride do petka
<e1e> aha, a ta bo zdaj boljši?
<CrazyLemon> pa ti..si izbrala računalnik/dele za računalnik? :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e: srčno upam da bo :D
<e1e> ne Å¡e...
<e1e> kakšna je razlika, če kupiš ohišje z napajalnikom, oz vsak posebej...
<e1e> kaj je boljše?
<e1e> dolgoročno?
<CrazyLemon> e1e: odvisno od ohišja in napajalnika ki pride zraven
<CrazyLemon> večina takih ohišij pride z nižje cenovnimi napajalniki
<CrazyLemon> je pa vse odvisno od proračuna..ti lahko kupiš tako ohišje z napajalnikom
<CrazyLemon> pa pol nadgradiš/zamenjaš napajalnik :)
<e1e> in kaj naj potem s tem napajalnikom?
<CrazyLemon> e1e: prodaš za 10€ na bolhi :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tisti ki pridejo z ohišjem niso vredni veliko več :)
<e1e> aha, potem bom raje gledla vsak posebi
<e1e> pa tud ventilatorjev nimajo zravn, kar sm gledla
<CrazyLemon> ventilatorji so optional
<e1e> ja sam vrjetno je fajn, če je kakšen zraven?
<CrazyLemon> fajn že
<e1e> kako "močen" pa naj bo napajalnik?
<e1e> 550W?
<CrazyLemon> e1e: odvisno kaj boš vse laufala
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..550w naj bi bil dovolj 'močen'
<e1e> nimam občutka koliko kaj porabi oz. zakaj
<CrazyLemon> e1e: piše v specifikacijah procesorja TDP torej koliko priblizno porabi
<CrazyLemon> prav tako pri grafični piše koliko porabi
<e1e> TDP?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<e1e> aha, torej to se sešteva skupi?
<CrazyLemon> e1e: tako..grafična pa procesor sta največja porabnika
<CrazyLemon> pa ponavadi piše tudi kakšen napajalnik potrebuješ
<e1e> kje pa piše kakšnega potrebuješ?
<e1e> pri pomnilniku sem našla podatek Za delovanje porablja do 65 W (TDP) energije...
<e1e> pri grafnični pa ne
<CrazyLemon> povej katero grafično gledaš
<e1e> trenutno to https://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/component_details/50783/?keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=600&width=800
<CrazyLemon> tale ni power hungry
<CrazyLemon> tko da bo 550w več kot dovolj
<e1e> ok, hvala
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo za danes..ln :)
<Matthai> hoj, mogoče kdo ve zakaj mi nginx noče poslati določenih http headerjev?
<Matthai> v config sem na zacetku dal add_header X-Xss-Protection "1; mode=block" always;
<Matthai> nginx -t pravi, da je ok, reloadam, pa client ne dobi headerja
<e1e> ln CrazyLemon
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 13.km  J od BABNEGA POLJA @20/09/2017 23:26:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.53+N,+14.52+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-21
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> zz
<matjaz> Matthai, kam si pa dal to vrstico?
<matjaz> no da ti kar takoj napišem: nginx vzame najglobje add_header direktive; če jih imaš par v server bloku, in par v location bloku, se bodo upoštevale samo tiste v location bloku
<slax0r> Matthai: nginx -t preveri samo sintakso, ne logiko
<Matthai> hoj
<Matthai> tnx, sem potem ugotovil to
<Matthai> in sem rešil
<CrazyLemon> www.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> hm..still b0rked
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: kdaj bo prevajalski maraton?
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: good question..glad someone asked!
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<CrazyLemon> deadline je 12. oktober
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: nič lol
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..naslednji vikend?
<metalcamp_> prevajal boš :D
<CrazyLemon> 30.9-1.10
<metalcamp_> mislim, da bi Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie: ^
<zdobbie> namorn
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: a ti maš wordpress access? :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_and_google_announce_a_11_billion_agreement_for_the_future_of_pixel_phones-news-27383.php
<CrazyLemon> its a meh deal
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: imam
<zdobbie> 1.1 actualleh
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: no ko boš mel čas bi lahko spisal eno novico ..da mal razširimo besedo o maratonu :D
<metalcamp_> lahko
<metalcamp_> verjetno jutri
<CrazyLemon> pa da najdemo zamenjavo za zdobbieja
<zdobbie> alas, impossible
<metalcamp_> dum dum dum
<CrazyLemon> ker on gre 'namore'
<zdobbie> true actualleh
<matjaz> zdobbie, the no-time-for-your-shit guy
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..na soncu je dejansko vroče
<CrazyLemon> potim se!
<dz0ny> sleč se
<CrazyLemon> already did
<slax0r> na soncu ni vroce ce gres ponoci
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/NASAHubble/status/910553924972802048
<matjaz> dz0ny, a maš kak tip/hack/karkoli za Amazfit?
<matjaz> it's on it's way!
<metalcamp_> https://xkcd.com/1513/
<slax0r> matjaz: throw it in the bin
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> :P
<metalcamp_> :D
<matjaz> slax0r, T G I F
<matjaz> !!
<metalcamp_> a ni TGIT?
<matjaz> not for me it's not!
<zdobbie> mali petek
<slax0r> matjaz: fu?
<slax0r> zdobbie: torej, T G I f?
<zdobbie> TGILF
<metalcamp_> that sounds wrong
<metalcamp_> that gilf?
<zdobbie> T stands for Twhat
<metalcamp_> https://xkcd.com/1695/
<metalcamp_> refactoring at its finest
<slax0r> so does a burning bus
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> matjaz: se kr razvijajo
<matjaz> dz0ny, what do you mean?
<dz0ny> matjaz: https://gitlab.com/Neuer_User/PACEfied_AmazFit/wikis/changelogs-for-official-firmware-updates
<dz0ny> https://gitlab.com/Neuer_User/PACEfied_AmazFit/wikis/changelogs-for-official-firmware-updates
<dz0ny> meh
<matjaz> ta pacefied zgleda kar ok
<matjaz> based je na Chinese fiormwareu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<matjaz> dz0ny, kaj pa appi? neki delajo neki ne, ane?
<dz0ny> ja wear api ne delajo
<dz0ny> k pr wear se nardi eth via bluettoh interface
<dz0ny> pa nek secure kanal
<dz0ny> in app dajansko komucira prek socketa z appom na mobitelu
<dz0ny> no je citst zaprt api
<dz0ny> tko da ga ne mores emulirat
<dz0ny> jst cakam da shippajo ticwatch
<dz0ny> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mobvoi/ticwatch-s-and-e-a-truly-optimized-smartwatch
<dz0ny> pa da vidmo ce je res 4 dni
<matjaz> 4 dni baterije?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> al pa pocakas na samsung gear sport
<slax0r> kako pa spis potem z to uro? si privezan na elektriko? :P
<dz0ny> na fila se v 30 min :)
<slax0r> saj je to vse lepo in prav...
<slax0r> samo nisem jaz za te zadeve
<slax0r> ure, nakit itd
<slax0r> se porocni prstan mi zivce pije
<matjaz> slax0r, loči se :)
<slax0r> matjaz: edina logicna resitev
<slax0r> vtetovirat si ga bom dal verjetno
<matjaz> poznam en par ki je to naredil ja
<slax0r> ker mam se dodatne tezave ko mi prsti zatekajo, tako da ga vcasih ne spravim niti dol
<slax0r> brez kakega mila recimo
<zdobbie> zakaj ga dol devas?
<zdobbie> jebenti, zatozit te bo treba
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 11.5°C @21.09.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% zahodnik 0.89 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:08, Kulminacija: 12:49:46, Sončni zahod: 18:57:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 15min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> zdobbie: zena ve :)
<slax0r> dol ga pa dam vsak vecer pred spanjem
<zdobbie> oooh, kinky
<slax0r> pa podnevi ko mi prsti otecejo :)
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3275.04, low: 3219.93, high: 3380.10, bid: 3275.03, ask: 3289.74
<slax0r> zdobbie: a bova kupla kaj spet? :P
<zdobbie> namorn
<zdobbie> cakam, da pade na 2550, potem dobim pa vn ~20EUR profita
<zdobbie> which would be nice ce neb bil ze ~20EUR v izgubi
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/ow/status/910400072738885638
<matjaz> daaayum
<zdobbie> good God AR-mighty
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/110315-tesla-partners-amdglofo-self-driving-car-ai-processor/
<CrazyLemon> tale elon se sam ne ve kaj bi
<metalcamp_> don't say that
<CrazyLemon> someone has to say it! coz its true
<dz0ny> jst sm mislu da pa navijas za amd
<CrazyLemon> sej navijam.. sam nvidia hw majo ze v teslah pa ga ocitno ne znajo uporabljat :D
<CrazyLemon> pa vs cas ga upgrejdajo pa spet nic od tega
<dz0ny> nvidia je gp čip
<dz0ny> to kr tle delajo je podobno kr dela google z svojimi TPU
<dz0ny> tensor processing unit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nvidia.com/object/drive-px.html
<CrazyLemon> mal več kot le gp čip
<dz0ny> two discrete GPUs
<dz0ny> pac integriran GPU
<dz0ny> kar ni isto kot TPU
<dz0ny> TPU je 10x hitrejsi, vendar nenatančen
<dz0ny> pa porabi zelo malo energije
<CrazyLemon> DRIVE PX Xavier will deliver 20 TOPS of performance, while consuming only 20 watts of power. Packed with 7 billion transistors, a single Xavier AI processor will be able to replace today’s DRIVE PX configured with dual mobile SoCs and dual discrete GPUs — at a fraction of the power consumption. Available Q4 of 2017.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.7°C @21.09.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% severozahodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:52:04, Kulminacija: 12:59:29, Sončni zahod: 19:06:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 14min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> https://blog.toggl.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/toggl-it-jobs-explained-with-changing-lightbulb.jpg
<matjaz> umru
<CrazyLemon> matjaz: nice one :D
<zdobbie> .yt swiss army man montage
<jabuk> Montage Lyric Video - Swiss Army Man Soundtrack (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrYCAHIccc8
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/SZXd?smarty
<slax0r> the horror
<slax0r> metalcamp_: ^ glej cemu si se izognil
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> hint: foreach/if madness, line 28+
<zdobbie> so smarty
<tadej> re
<Matthai> hoj, a obstaja kakšna bolj up-to-date verzija network managerja za ubuntu? kakšen PPA?
<CrazyLemon> its ubuntu..seveda obstaja! :D
<Matthai> urlpls :-P
<CrazyLemon> najprej povej kaj je narobe s trenutnim network managerjem? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kateri ubuntu maš
<Matthai> Zesty
<Matthai> problem je, da NetworkManager openvpn plugin ne podpira tls-crypt
<Matthai> pač pa samo tls-auth
<CrazyLemon> 1.4.4-1ubuntu3.2
<CrazyLemon> tole je latest za zesty
<CrazyLemon> v proposed repoju
<Matthai> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=777768
<Matthai> maja so kao commitnili ta change notri
<CrazyLemon> commital že..ampak v ker version :D
<CrazyLemon> pa a ni tole sam addon
<Matthai> ja, addon je
<Matthai> saj to bi rad ugotovil v katero verzijo je Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če poskusiš zdownloadat verzijo za artful?
<CrazyLemon> pa jo inštalirat
<CrazyLemon> na lastno odgovornost seveda :P
<Matthai> em... kdaj pa artful izide?
<CrazyLemon> čez en mesec :)
<Matthai> ker po moje je bolje počakat na Artful kot da dobim Painful
<Matthai> ja, a se ve datum točen?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bo colorful :P
<CrazyLemon> Matthai: ve se..sam js ga ne vem na pamet
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog 20.10?
<CrazyLemon> vem da aprila pride vn okrog 10ega
<CrazyLemon> 27 October 19th Warning /!\ FinalRelease, Ubuntu Ubuntu 17.10
<Matthai> se pravi 19-tega? ali 27?? :-)
<CrazyLemon> 19.
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Matthai> huh, čista štala... OpenVPN na RaspberryPi ne podpira ukaza --cipher AES-256-CBC
<Matthai> javi samo: Authenticate/Decrypt packet error: cipher final failed
<Matthai> ja fak no... budale glupe kako so implementirale openvpn
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kaj pomeni tole: https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/ticket/909
<Matthai> As a temporary workaround you can explicitly set the socket to be IPv4
<Matthai> Evo, pravijo da je podpora za tls-crypt od 1.2.10, (released May 17, 2017)
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-22
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp_> joj slax0r
<metalcamp_> nekaj podobnega ravnokar rewritam
<metalcamp_> validacija datotek - cca 400 vrstic kode, od tega 350 nepotrebnih
<slax0r> metalcamp_: metalcamp_ ali vseeno, 17 zaporednih foreachov pa v vsakem if a z drugo vrednost? en foreach + switch... ocitno se avstrijci to nejso jemali
<zdobbie> pr 18 se mogoce splaca
<zdobbie> za 17 je pa cist OK!
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> me je že zdobbie prehitel
<b4d> dje ste tutuntuasi?
<b4d> jel petak
<b4d> petak je!
<zdobbie> tutuntuwhat
<slax0r> I will find you, and I will refactor your code
<metalcamp_> https://twitter.com/sadoperator/status/911008599857520640
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo dostop do ubuntu.si ftpja? ce ja..pls update WP
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynx> niti ne veš, kdo ima? Oo
<matjaz> slabo vodenje
<matjaz> BoD zahteva odstop!
<zdobbie> Board of Dankmemers
<CrazyLemon> lynx vem da ma zdobbie nekje na mailu pass/user name.. sam od zdobbie pričakujem malo oz. popolnoma nič :D
<CrazyLemon> za dz_0nya nisem prepričan če ma ftp dostop
<CrazyLemon> mernikov andrej ga ma sam njega ni tu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/rootkovska/status/910793481681063937
<zdobbie> vcasih sem mel genug ubuntu.si mail!
<CrazyLemon> včasih ...
<CrazyLemon> sam trije smo aktivni z ubuntu.si maili..js, đoni pa andrej mernikov
<zdobbie> andrej znidarsicev ... kdaj se je on nazadnje oglasu?
<zdobbie> njega se se spomnim
<zdobbie> smo vsaj dobil nadomestnega kemika na kanal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie: ze dolgo ne
<CrazyLemon> on je ze dolgo nek organizator smth smth v UK
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: msev- misliš?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie: sej tudi mernikov andrej je kemik :)
<zdobbie> he a playa tho?
<zdobbie> metalcamp_: aye
<zdobbie> one of us before any of us was one of us http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2010/11/12/ubuntu-translations-interviews-andrej-znidarsic-slovenian-translation-team/
<CrazyLemon> maybe before you were one of us!
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: bom danes spisal novico
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: k :)
<metalcamp_> včeraj nisem uspel
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: #ubuntu-si bo meetup place
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> lahko dodaš link do ubuntu.si/irc za lažji dostop do tega
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da bojo ze spet ubuntu urice
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie: dont be silly
<zdobbie> true story, sem ze mel /part pripravljen
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: sem imel v mislih
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: pa tale link lahko nekje prilepiš za nekoga ki prvič prevaja https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/        <- tukaj pa bodo paketi dodatni enkrat ko se spravim k delu... ampak do 30.9 bodo zihr tam napisani :D
<metalcamp_> niti ne zgleda tako hudo
<metalcamp_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+lang/sl
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_: seveda ne ce gledas zesty
<CrazyLemon> we are at artful now
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp_> aja
<metalcamp_> no
<metalcamp_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+lang/sl
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+lang/sl
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi to ni neki hudo
<metalcamp_> told ya
<metalcamp_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak niso v tapravem vrstnem redu :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni hudo ne
<CrazyLemon> nč..mal'ca i guess
<slax0r> ze?!
<slax0r> saj se pa 12 ni
<slax0r> se si nisi zasluzil
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrLhnH9w2-8
<metalcamp_> technically, si noben od nas ne zasluži mal'ce, ker to kar delamo ni delo
<metalcamp_> pravo delo je kramp pa lopata
<matjaz> svn, java, php, oracle
<matjaz> če to ni delo pol ne vem kaj je
<CrazyLemon> you had as at java
<CrazyLemon> us*
<metalcamp_> joj, java
 * metalcamp_ hides
 * slax0r found metalcamp_ in hiding
<slax0r> tukaj je!
<slax0r> mamo ga!
<slax0r> vile v roke!
 * CrazyLemon gets his spork out
<metalcamp_> .btc
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3039.90, low: 3012.00, high: 3278.28, bid: 3034.01, ask: 3039.90
 * metalcamp_ rents a bodyguard
<zdobbie> KENYA GO LOWER
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2992.10, low: 2991.00, high: 3270.41, bid: 2991.01, ask: 2992.00
<matjaz> done!
<metalcamp_> slax0r: buy buy buy
<dz0ny> .yt odseza a moment apart
<jabuk1> ODESZA - A Moment Apart (Full Album) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svP7J4Cqk_M
<zdobbie> OO BOI
<matjaz> dz0ny, jap, dobr je
<matjaz> večkrat šel skozi
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 8.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @22/09/2017 15:39:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+16.26+E
<dz0ny> https://dominikstraklsite.wordpress.com/2017/09/20/matej-zorko-o-2-tiru-vse-kar-morate-vedeti-da-boste-razumeli/
<CrazyLemon> yay..sestavi.si mi je poslal paket
<CrazyLemon> v ponedeljek dobim ram \o/
<zdobbie> ok.
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFOfSlDCwYw
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/epractice/news/slovenia-publishes-statistics-open-data-portal
<zdobbie> we did it?
<CrazyLemon> they did it
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie: https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/21688444_1811810075499370_4247032137767929597_o.jpg?oh=6aec3d49f27c20d2d2f3ec6df2c3dd8f&oe=5A5B4593
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tale pr0n
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e etap manjka
<zdobbie> it's a meh
<idioterna> looks like the wheels are pretty lightweight
<CrazyLemon> pa disc zavore
<idioterna> pa eno spriklo ma odlomleno?
<CrazyLemon> pa bmcjev ics..da ni toliko kablov :D
<idioterna> spredi in zadi!
<CrazyLemon> kaj je sprikla?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: napera.
<CrazyLemon> ahh
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-23
<dz0ny> slax0r: chi docgen http://arso.herokuapp.com/static/docs/#/docs/resources-0-methods-0
<CrazyLemon> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/17/09/22/1946244/microsoft-and-canonical-make-custom-linux-kernel
<zdobbie> don't
<CrazyLemon> https://nonfree.news/2017/09/22/stallman-refuses-to-use-nonfree-microwave
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3215.58, low: 2956.92, high: 3217.17, bid: 3205.20, ask: 3215.58
<zdobbie> can I haz a bubblepop plz
<idioterna> sure
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3180.64, low: 2956.92, high: 3217.17, bid: 3180.64, ask: 3194.00
<zdobbie> is a start
<CrazyLemon> fastest windows update ever
<CrazyLemon> sam dobro uro je rabu da bootal
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a si potem našel kak torrent client oz karkoli ti avtomatsko sequential downloada?
<pitastrudl> al pa kak plugin za kodi al karkoli si že iskal
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl: dz0ny neki piše
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne dela z torrentleechem ampak kmalu tudi to..baje :D
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl: pejt na njegov github acc pa poisci streamy.video
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> yw
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-24
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/6Gw63Ni.gifv
<CrazyLemon> jutri dobim ram \o/
<CrazyLemon> no moar windows!
<CrazyLemon> also..mal je creepy kok tale mimovrste začel zasledovat kupce
<CrazyLemon>  Cenjeni kupec,  vas še vendno zanima Mustang superge, moške, 46, črne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie: koliko km majo še na norveškem?
<zdobbie> 80.5
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobbie> 40
<zdobbie> zadnji O
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> sagan mi gre na jetra
<idioterna> why?
<idioterna> you hate the pale blue dot?
<CrazyLemon> why are you calling him 'the pale blue dot'
<zdobbie> cuz you're talking about two different sagans
<CrazyLemon> oh..he's talking about juraj?
<zdobbie> !y
<CrazyLemon> yuray?
<zdobbie> Carl
<CrazyLemon> who's carl sagan?
<CrazyLemon> the youngest of the sagan bunch?
<zdobbie> dead :/
<zdobbie> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/smarje-pri-jelsah-policisti-ustrelili-bika-da-so-se-resevalci-lahko-prebili-do-poskodovanin.html
<zdobbie> smaryea
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3107.60, low: 3050.50, high: 3175.00, bid: 3113.73, ask: 3119.97
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/22042157_10212930960803051_708124921609721623_o.jpg?oh=9f023d8908acae730f1c0cfd35ceaa7d&oe=5A3EDB1F
<CrazyLemon> čist huda fotka
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: ping
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-17
<idioterna> pa ravno balanco?
<idioterna> kriminal :)
<idioterna> mogoce je sam odpelu balanco zavit :)
<idioterna> no, velik srece
<idioterna> ce bom kje vidu pa javm, sam
<idioterna> ne grem lih pogosto do celja
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> lp napsy :)
<slax0r> sup
<sasa84> ooo slax0r o/
<slax0r> ooo sasa84 \o
<sasa84> xoxo
<sasa84> ups :\
<sasa84> da ni tale linkdoggo gospa slax0r :\
<linkdoggo> sasa84: We monde des ténewbwe et we monde de wa wumiewe.
<sasa84> linkdoggo, translation?
<linkdoggo> sasa84: I  GUESS I DON"T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~
<slax0r> ni ne :P
<sasa84> čeprav tile klicaji so mi sumljivi ...
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> ves kaj ti povem, kjer ni fausije je za vse dost :P
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYp9q3QNaQ
<linkdoggo> ^ David Bowie - Heroes - YouTube ^
<sasa84> oh we can be heroes just for one daaay!!!
<idioterna> jah, uzivejte, ane
<idioterna> junakinje in junaki
<sasa84> helou idioterna
<idioterna> zivjo
<msev-> jou
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-18
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie_> mah
<sasa84> dz0ny[m], kera sorta jabolk je to, da so tko lepe?
<sasa84> lepa*
<zdobbie_> not jabuk
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXyWwirLfcg
<linkdoggo> ^ Movie Accent Expert Breaks Down 28 More Actors' Accents | WIRED - YouTube ^
<zdobbie_> who's this robotto
<sasa84> domo arigato mr roboto
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc6f_2nPSX8
<linkdoggo> ^ Styx - Mr. Roboto (Relaid Audio) - YouTube ^
<sasa84> linkdoggo, dobro jutro
<linkdoggo> sasa84: Ti nisi no'malan, as enny fool kin plainly see.
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> linkdoggo, hvala
<linkdoggo> sasa84: Znecee ipek see zensku?
<sasa84> jou bičiz!
 * sasa84 prime slax0r za rit
<sasa84> hešteg metoo
<slax0r> sasa84: uuu, frisky
<msev-> slow day
<sasa84> kaj dogaja pobje?
<sasa84> in linkdoggo
<linkdoggo> sasa84: Fun mur oos rechts eber fun dur oos leenks elsuja.
<msev-> kdo je linkdoggo :D
<slax0r> bot
<linkdoggo> msev-: Link je link.  Shet mah mouth!
<sasa84> hallelujah linkdoggo
<linkdoggo> sasa84: show praies with yor b0deis!!!!!11~~~~   stadn up sinG ajhllelujah,,
<msev-> a to je kšn crazy brogrammer tega bota naprogramiral
<sasa84> msev-, verjetno ... ni glih gladek
<sasa84> .help
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> ja sej... kar pa rabmo, tega pa ni :P
<sasa84> linkdoggo se zna sam usajat
<linkdoggo> sasa84: A ah' ruzna si, ah' smrdi ti iz usta.  WORD!
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<slax0r> ker romantik tale linkdoggo
<sasa84> čak, da vidmo kaj bo ... linkdoggo, f*ck you!
<linkdoggo> slax0r: Jaaa harder lievahd, cuss it all t' tarnation.
<sasa84> no?
<napsy> w00t
<slax0r> w00t ja...
<slax0r> ni to bil nek rootkit pred like 20 leti? :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-19
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<napsy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1313539
<linkdoggo> ^ Bug #1313539 "[DisplayPort] monitor shows black screen and "no i..." : Bugs : Ubuntu ^
<napsy> ker fail
<napsy> 4 leta stari bug, nefixan
<slax0r> morning
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie_> hjålp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<zdobbie_> lujga
<CrazyLemon> o7
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie_> povejte.
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj ti povemo zdobbie_
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam o novem kolesu..ampak vem da je to enako kot da vržem stran denar :)
<zdobbie_> same same
<zdobbie_> zdj bo ...
<zdobbie_> sesto sezono koncal
<zdobbie_> gor je pa naklepanih ...
<zdobbie_> ~38kkm
<CrazyLemon> whatcha thinking 'bout
<CrazyLemon> upam da nekaj z disk! :)
<zdobbie_> ma ne vem
<zdobbie_> se v strom ne bi sel
<zdobbie_> nc ne vem, kaj je kej novga pr kolesih
<CrazyLemon> diski! :)
<zdobbie_> komplet sem iz tega padu zadnjih par let
<CrazyLemon> etap..mmmm :)
<zdobbie_> edino ketno znam mogoc mal boljs spucat
<CrazyLemon> dream bike: bmc + etap + diski :)
<idioterna> ka je pa etap
<CrazyLemon> wireless shifterji prestav
<idioterna> diski so zanic
<idioterna> dobre navadne bremze meni boljs sluzijo
<CrazyLemon> jah..ce si pa big fella :D
<idioterna> pa cheap mehanicne diske mam, ja
<idioterna> mogoce ce bi zapravu jurja
<idioterna> bi mel druge vrste tezav
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-20
<Lurker69Light> dobro jutro
<Lurker69Light> kirga bomo pa deanes?
<Lurker69Light> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avD1EmydFKk
<linkdoggo> ^ GOA JONAS Opening Set OZORA 2018 - YouTube ^
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> stahp
<slax0r> y tho
<zdobbie> just stahp
<slax0r> y tho
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> wazzaaaaaap slax0r
<sasa84> wazzaaaaaap linkdoggo
<linkdoggo> sasa84: What time is whewe you wive?
<slax0r> sup sasa84 :)
<sasa84> linkdoggo, 11.54 AM
<linkdoggo> sasa84: EN QUe LUGAR!?!??
<sasa84> linkdoggo, ružica si bila ...
<sasa84> slax0r, se opravičujem, ker te zanemarjam zarad linkdoggo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> speed-, kaj skačeš
<speed-> ha?
<speed-> kaj pa
<speed-> pozdrav, kako si, in podobno ?
<sasa84> živjo speed- , lep pozdrav, kako si? zdravje/šport/kultura?
<speed-> evo tak ja
<napsy> a/s/l?
<speed-> dober dan tudi vam!
<speed-> sem super, vse stima zdravje je, sport bolj ne, kultura to pa je zelo relativno :D
<speed-> pa vi?
<slax0r> sasa84: saj sem ze ljubusumen :P
<sasa84> odlično, hvala. moram priznati, da sem bila letos rahlo razočarana nad programom poletnega festivala, ampak se nadejam čudovitih koncertov v prihodnje
<speed-> jaz sem zamudo macklemoora :(
<slax0r> jaz pa halestorm na dunaju
<sasa84> speed-, že davno sem vas horela vprašati ... kozma ahačič je v včerajšnjem delu pisal o tem, zakaj človeštvo rine k enojezičnosti, a se vedno vrne v večjezičnost. kakšno ej vaše mnenje? če lahko na kratko ...
<speed-> moj odgovor je zelo preprost, prekmurscina bi mogla biti svoj jezik!
<sasa84> slax0r, midva mava lohk bl sproščene debate :P
<sasa84> speed-, sej je!
<sasa84> prekmurščine se ne šteje več k dialektom
<slax0r> sasa84: seveda... ce se ze tipava, mava lahko se sproscene debate
<slax0r> (nisem pozabil) :P
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> lej, ko enkrat pade zavesa ... je intima bolj pristna
<speed-> ni uradno!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh nic
<speed-> grem nekaj zret
<speed-> adios muchachos
<sasa84> kako se reče grem jest po prekmursko?
<sasa84> speed-, nü svidänje
<slax0r> iden gejst
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> pojdi jest ... ide gejst?
<slax0r> da
<sasa84> kul :)
<slax0r> pridi jest
<slax0r> odi gejst
<sasa84> pridite jest? odite gejst?
<slax0r> ote
<slax0r> ote gejst
<sasa84> zanimiv
<speed-> iden jejst
<speed-> bi jes pravo
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> speed-, če me kdo vpraša, al je bl prekmursko jejst al gejst... bi rekla gejst
<sasa84> slax0r je pravi prekmürec!
<speed-> slax0r sploh ni prekmurec
<speed-> on je nedefinirani
<speed-> gejst mas od ms naprej gor goricko
<metalcamp> izbrisani?
<sasa84> kok so že rekli takim včasih ... neuvrščeni? :D
<slax0r> eh ti beltincar :P
<speed-> tak mores znati
<speed-> od ms gor GE
<speed-> od ms dol JE
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> aaaa
<metalcamp> in samo ena opcija je pravilna
<metalcamp> :>
<speed-> haha
<speed-> đagodni đogurt
<speed-> !!
<sasa84> metalcamp, jah, slovnično je tko a ne! :D
<speed-> ja ovi gor od ms so tudi na đ
<speed-> ĐĐĐĐĐĐ
<speed-> mater :D
<sasa84> speed-, kaj pa če si točno iz ms?
<speed-> ja ms spada k tem
<speed-> đjason
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> ms je odvisno v kateri ulici se nahajaš :)
<metalcamp> v ms*
<speed-> ja haha
<speed-> sasa84 drugace pa se niti ne muci
<speed-> ce se zaj preselis
<speed-> pa bos do penzije tu
<speed-> bomo se vedno znali da si outsider
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ova tanja ribic se mi tak smilila v onem filmu
<speed-> se je trudila, samo ni pa ni ji slo :D
<idioterna> v kerem filmu?
<sasa84> ja... to so se eni prekmurci nad sabino cvilak spravl... ko je pela zrejlo je žito :D
<speed-> pa nevem tocno en film
<metalcamp> z đurićem?
<sasa84> kakšen petelinji zajtrk?
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> mozno
<idioterna> tam ni tanje ribic
<idioterna> una stajerka je
<speed-> te pa ka je ze bilo
<speed-> sex rock n roll & traktor
<sasa84> jaz sem jo gledala ful nazaj v pigmalionu... pa je zavijala "po njeno"... tam buh trbovle :D
<speed-> ali neka bedarija :D
<speed-> traktor, ljubezen in rock'n'roll
<metalcamp> traktor & stuff
<speed-> evo ta :D
<sasa84> aaa
<idioterna> to pa ne poznam
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHJ70wW63qE
<linkdoggo> ^ Branko Đurić Đuro - Kobilje blues - YouTube ^
<speed-> aaaaaaaaah
<speed-> nenenenen
<speed-> nemres to poslusati
<idioterna> mogoce v burek in marmelada al kaj je ze blo
<speed-> ne ne ta idioterna, traktor, ljubezen in rock'n'roll
<speed-> no v glavnem tezko je
<speed-> slax0r ti lahko iz prve roke potrdi
<speed-> zivi prinas ze 10let pa se itak neve po nase
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> se ne sekiram :)
<sasa84> speed-, iz kerga konca si pa ti?
<slax0r> najslabsega dela prekmurja :P
<sasa84> joj, ne un ko meji na hrvaško?
<slax0r> ok, drugi najslabsi del prekmurja :P
<slax0r> beltinci :D
<idioterna> a ni beltinci en slaven fuzbalski klub?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> vlado krelin town!
<sasa84> kreslin
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> slax0r, a ni tam kao ful kriminala? folk govori o neki beltinški bandi :P
<sasa84> speed-, ^
<slax0r> speed- je kriminal :D
<metalcamp> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWXTwD_16H4
<linkdoggo> ^ Pepson - Prekmurščina - YouTube ^
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> o sasa84
<sasa84> oo slax0r
<slax0r> kaj pa je tebe danes zvecer poneslo med nas?
<slax0r> saj ne rabis ravno na kanalu govorit da mene pogresas :P
<Lurker70> sorry k spemmam z nick changi
<idioterna> ne sekiri se, ni lih prevec prometa
<Lurker70> ja vidim, sm mislu da jih je več
<Lurker70> več jih je blo na enem drugem accountu, v drugih kanalih
<Lurker70> vbijam en star nick, zamenjujem z novo internet persono
<Lurker70> https://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/001/222/203/298.png
<idioterna> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-21
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<napsy> lp
<Bubaru> dobro jutro dolina Å¡entflorjanska
<Bubaru> koga bomo danes :) ?
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<zdobbie> but what is this?
<zdobbie> is this ... Friday?
<b4d> jutar
<speed-> friyay!
<sasa84> mijauuuu
 * sasa84 se bruza ob slax0r nogo
<sasa84> prrrrrrr
<sasa84> linkdoggo, prrrrrr
<linkdoggo> sasa84: Sei w'angewo che vowewà dentwo iw mio cuowe.
<metalcamp> zakaj ga še ni nihče banal?
<zdobbie> linkdoggo: go fetch
<CrazyLemon> such power!
<CrazyLemon> no man should have so much power!
<zdobbie> thing is
<zdobbie> I am no man
<zdobbie> (or woman)
<CrazyLemon> a boy you are!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> I identify as techkin
<CrazyLemon> oh god.. do i really have to google that?
<speed-> hateri
<speed-> HATERI
<metalcamp> zdobbie saves the day
<dz0ny> \quit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/events/267683184078068/
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdaj sasa..
<CrazyLemon> https://vidmar.net/blog/raspberry-pi-smart-home-pametni-dom-hassio/
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-22
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> no more .vreme
<CrazyLemon> no more .radar
<CrazyLemon> no more .btc
<CrazyLemon> no more .yt
<CrazyLemon> nothing.. dz0ny[m] killed it.. :/
<sasa84> kje pa je un butl linkdoggo al kaj
<sasa84> <-- zdobbie has kicked linkdoggo from #ubuntu-si (linkdoggo)
<sasa84> wow, tip ma pa jajca!
<CrazyLemon> yawn
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> žio e1e
<e1e> kako kaj CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu.. mal sm lačen sam ne vem kaj bi prigriznil :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon nevem, letos je velik sadja...
<CrazyLemon> eno slivo pa sem res vzel
<e1e> njam slivo... pri nas jih ni več :(
<CrazyLemon> baje jih je bilo letos ogromno :)
<e1e> res jih je blo :)
<e1e> js sem se jih kr dost najedla :)
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj ostalo za marmelado? :)
<e1e> pa še ene 2 rundi posušenih, za "zimo"
<e1e> nič marmelade
<e1e> jo je dost od malin, pa jurke, pa neki mešanega sadja
<CrazyLemon> mm maline
<e1e> sam poleti ni blo velik malin :(
<e1e> je blo pa jagod več :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz imam češpljevo marmeljad!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ask slax0r
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a on je poskusil tvojo marmelado? :)
<sasa84> mhm, prst je dal not in jo polizal
<CrazyLemon> sam enkrat ali večkrat?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kadar želi ... mam polno marmeljad :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-23
<sasa84> jou jou
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej marmeljad lover
<slax0r> aj lav marmeljad?
<CrazyLemon> [22:02:35] <sasa84>: CrazyLemon, jaz imam češpljevo marmeljad!
<CrazyLemon> [22:02:37] <sasa84>: :D
<CrazyLemon> [22:02:43] <sasa84>: ask slax0r
<CrazyLemon> [22:08:02] <CrazyLemon>: sasa84 a on je poskusil tvojo marmelado? :)
<CrazyLemon> [22:09:23] <sasa84>: mhm, prst je dal not in jo polizal
<CrazyLemon> [22:18:33] <CrazyLemon>: sam enkrat ali večkrat?
<CrazyLemon> [23:25:50] <sasa84>: CrazyLemon, kadar želi ... mam polno marmeljad :D
<slax0r> you ain't even makin' that up
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-16
<slax0r> mornin'
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_3eudPpPJw
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-17
<msevo> a je kdo od vas že naročal kaj iz alibabe
<msevo> idioterna, kko si kj?
<msevo> CrazyLemon, a maš ti kšn čoln k živiš tm na obali :D
<idioterna> msevo: awesome
<msevo> me veseli!
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-18
<speed-> \o
<idioterna> dan
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nc ne zgleda da bom su kej hmal na obalo
<idioterna> a ti kr nakazem 50 pa posljes?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če hočeš samo telefon pol 40.. lahk pa ti pošljem preveriš če ti je vse kul pa nato nakažeš
<CrazyLemon> pusti mi naslov na pvt ali pa na mail drazen afna ubuntu pika si
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<idioterna> ok
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-19
<slax0r> o/
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<speed-> jow
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<msevo> this chan died without me :D
<CrazyLemon> who're you
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če boš 25.9 kje blizu Orehovega gaja v LJ.. ti lahko tudi takrat dam telefon
<CrazyLemon> jaz bom tam sicer zaseden od 9-11 ampak po tej uri na tisti lokaciji ti lahko dam telefon
<idioterna> lahko ja
<speed-> ka je to neko javno svercanje
<idioterna> sam se ugotovit moram kje je orehov gaj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna obrije
<CrazyLemon> nove jarše neighbourhood
<idioterna> ok to je 8 minut stran s kolesom
<msevo> CrazyLemon, a ti maš čoln
<CrazyLemon> msevo mam 2
<CrazyLemon> enga za morje in enga za badaševico
<msevo> O kul :). a kšnga gumenjaka al trdga ?
<msevo> a tm v unem kanalu je tvegano s talepim it ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi o tem kako trd je moj čoln
<msevo> haha
<msevo> thats what she said
<msevo> kaj pa kolk je dolg
<tadej> re
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-20
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlrxD0HtieHhS8VzuMCfQD4uJ9yne1mE6
